# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Варнашрама должна быть введена (из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады)Беседа в комнате, Майапур,

## Рамачандра дас

Варнашрама должна быть введена (из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады)
14 февраля 1977 года

Хари-шаури: Так следует ли нам пытаться ввести варнашраму в наших центрах в настоящий момент, или нет?
Прабхупада: Мы всегда будем стараться. 



Это не правда что у преданных нет сейчас шансов применить принципы варнашрамы в своей жизни!
Я уже более 20 лет это слышал на разных уровнях!
Отказ от предписанных обязанностей из-за ложного отречения это фактичеки атеизм!
Надо применять то что возможно в своей жизни и это поможет нам в духовной практике.
Кришна и все ачарьи говорят что это необходимо!
Поэтому если гуру и садху говорят не по шастрам их утверждения надо отвергнуть!
Кто против Шрилы Прабхупады?
Долой отклонения!
Долой идеализм!
Да здравствует позитивный реализм и здравый смысл! :cool: 

Р.S.
Равиндра Сварупа пишет что Дайви-Варнашрама это проваленная миссия в нашем обществе!

----------


## ОльгаО

> Долой отклонения!
> Долой идеализм!
> Да здравствует позитивный реализм и здравый смысл!


а может наоборот, идеализм - это как раз установление варнашрамы?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> а может наоборот, идеализм - это как раз установление варнашрамы?


Значит Шрила Прабхупада идеалист?  :smilies: 
В своей жизни хотя бы надо пытаться применять с учётом деша-кала-патры.
Это вопрос элементарного здравого смысла иначе это сентиментальный идиотизм! :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

по-Вашему, получается, плыть по течению без всякой варнашрамы - это быть идеалистом? :biggrin1:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> по-Вашему, получается, плыть по течению без всякой варнашрамы - это быть идеалистом?


Это тамо гуна!
Уже скоро 50 лет будет ИССКОН а воз и поныне там! :smilies: 
Равиндра Сварупа пишет что Дайви-Варнашрама это проваленная миссия в нашем обществе!
Дорогие преданные изучите мнение Шрилы Прабхупады по данной теме и спасайте себя и других!
Да здравствует Эволюция! :cool:

----------


## ОльгаО

да здравствует. 
Вы писали "Долой идеализм!", вот я и недоумеваю. Значит, под идеализмом подразумевается тама-гуна :blink:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> да здравствует. 
> Вы писали "Долой идеализм!", вот я и недоумеваю. Значит, под идеализмом подразумевается тама-гуна


Сентиментальный идеализм не на гуру садху и шастрах это идиотизм :smilies: 


«Два года назад (1994?) я разговаривал с Нанда Кумара дасом в Аризоне. Он говорил мне, что Прабхупада лично сказал ему, что в нашей жизни мы увидим установление варнашрама-дхармы».

—Бхакти-Тиртха Свами, июнь, 1996 год, ферма Гита-нагари

----------


## ОльгаО

ну тогда уберите эту фразу "Долой идеализм" - звучит глуповато

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> ну тогда уберите эту фразу "Долой идеализм" - звучит глуповато


читайте в контексте письма не вырывайте из текста тогда не будет звучать глупо :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

я поняла Вас.
и всё-таки без идеализма никак

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> я поняла Вас.
> и всё-таки без идеализма никак


идеализм на гуру садху и шастрах это добро  :smilies: 

Ясно мыслить —
убедительно говорить
По материалам семинара Джаядвайты Свами


Вриндаванский институт вайшнавского образования

Иногда в споре мы «цепляемся» за отдельные слова, и это заставляет нас отклониться от основной темы обсуждения. В этом случае нужно определить, насколько важно это слово в контексте обсуждаемой темы, влияет ли оно как-то на само обсуждение и связано ли оно с реальными фактами.
Иногда оппонент меняет значение термина посреди спора. Если такое случилось, снова дайте термину определение. Можно также заменить спорный термин эквивалентным (например, менее окрашенным эмоциями) и проверить, по-прежнему ли спор имеет смысл.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Рамачандра прабху*, так каков Ваш план?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> *Рамачандра прабху*, так каков Ваш план?


Вот наша тактика и стратегия! :cool: 

Варнашрама должна быть введена (из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады)

Варнашрама должна быть введена
Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
Беседа в комнате, Майапур, 14 февраля 1977 года
Сатсварупа: …хотя они были подавлены.
Прабхупада: Революция означает они не удовлетворены.
Сатсварупа: Французская революция, Русская Революция.
Прабхупада: Дела у них шли не очень хорошо, поэтому постепенно она [система общественного устройства] разрушилась. Но если все развивается как надо, тогда люди будут счастливы. Они не будут восставать. Вы должны действовать таким образом, чтобы ваши граждане были удовлетворены во всех отношениях. Вы должны осознать, насколько необходимо, чтобы люди были удовлетворены. Именно по такому принципу должно быть устроено ваше правительство. Тогда революций не будет. Если народные массы удовлетворены, они не будут бунтовать. Но им неизвестен этот процесс. В условиях «демократии» простому человеку позволено голосовать. У него нет знания, и при это он голосует. Такого рода процедура голосования достойна наибольшего осуждения. Camara-bhangi, дворник, был избран голосованием на пост министра обороны. Его профессия — подметать улицы, а сейчас он избран министром обороны, поскольку набрал необходимое число голосов. Многие bhangis проголосовали [за него]: «Да, он — наш лидер. Он должен быть министром обороны». Вы должны поступать таким образом [голосовать]. Это демократия. Его профессия — дворник, а его выбрали министром образования.
Хари-шаури: Но, скажем, в Америке, они выдвигают аргумент о том, сейчас все образованы. В Америке…
Прабхупада: Что значит «образованные»? «Образованные» значит хиппи. Вот и все. Таково их образование. Они понятие не имеют, что подразумевается под образованием. Образование… Одному студенту университета сообщили: «В следующей жизни ты станешь собакой», так он на это ответил: «А почему бы и нет?» Вот вам образование. Разве это можно назвать образованием, если он с радостью соглашается стать собакой в следующей жизни? Это отсутствие образования, просто напрасная трата времени.
Сатсварупа: Но, по крайней мере, если имеет место крайняя эксплуатация со стороны царя или диктатора, поделать ничего нельзя. Но люди…
Прабхупада: Если все организовано должным образом, эксплуатации быть не может. К примеру, кшатрия должен быть обучен как кшатрия. Тогда он — [настоящий] царь. Не так, что какой-то bhangi становится царем при помощи голосования. В этом заключается образование.
sauryam tejo dhritir dakshyam
yuddhe capy apalayanam
danam isvara-bhavas ca
ksatram karma svabhava-jam
[Б.Г. 18.43]
Он [кшатрий] должен быть очень могучим, очень сильным, крепко сложенным. Видели изображение Рамачандры? Мускулистое тело. Видите. Лакшмана. Кшатрии должны пройти подготовку кшатриев. Поэтому необходим колледж варнашрамы, чтобы дать образование тем, кто может стать брахманом, кто может стать кшатрием, кто может стать… Так что разделение должно быть. И, согласно качествам и деятельности, должно быть разделение ради сотрудничества. Существует целая структура. Они [ее] утратили. Они не знают. Все bhangis, camara, sudras, за них просто голосуют. И все. Где же [профессиональная] подготовка?
Хари-шаури: Но какой смысл иметь большое сильное тело, если сейчас они используют самолеты, танки и огнестрельное оружие?
Прабхупада: Это ваша напрасная потеря времени. Зачем [это надо]? Поэтому войны, бесполезные войны, не прекращаются, а такая масштабная битва, как на Курукшетре, была закончена за 18 дней. Это решение. А то так и продолжается постоянно — постоянные войны, напряженность, политика, дипломатия, речи, Парламент. Война не прекращается. Не прекращается. Так и будет продолжаться дальше. Как можно воспользоваться тем же самым примером: если относится к собакам как к собакам, они продолжат гавкать. Лай никогда не закончится. Так что перед нами — цивилизация собачьего труда, а не человеческая цивилизация. Поэтому войны не прекращаются. Где же конец? Война закончена? Нет, она продолжается, и будет продолжаться, поскольку они — собаки. Вы не можете заставить их не гавкать. Есть так много всего. Если мы последуем указаниям «Бхагавад-гиты», тогда весь мир… Это факт. Другое дело, как применить это на практике. Это факт.
Хари-шаури: Дело в том, что даже yavanas и mlecchas следовали кшатрийской системе во времена Кришны. Например, Джарасандха. Он полностью следовал кодексу чести кшатрия, хоть и был демоном. Но сейчас каждый… Никто не…
Прабхупада: Все шудры. Никто не является брахманом, никто не…
Хари-шаури: Никто.
Прабхупада: За шудрами всегда необходимо присматривать. Им никогда не дают свободу. Как например, в Америке. Чернокожие были рабами. Они были под контролем. И поскольку вы дали им равные права [с белыми], они всегда доставляют самые большие беспокойства, нагоняют страх, они — [люди] бескультурные, и еще и пьяницы. Какую подготовку они прошли? Они добились равноправия? Лучше уж было бы держать их под контролем, как рабов, но обеспечивать в достаточной степени пищей, одеждой, но не более того. Тогда они будут удовлетворены.
Хари-шаури: Если так и будет сделано, тогда как мы распознаем тех, у кого есть способности к образованию?
Прабхупада: Либо дайте им образование, либо держите их под контролем. Но [сейчас] вообще нет никакого образования, даже для белых. Поэтому мы подчеркиваем необходимость просвещения. Обучите определенную часть общества как брахманов, определенную как кшатриев и вайшьев. При такого рода образовании мы не проводим различий на том основании, что кто-то может происходить из семьи шудр. Получайте образование. Будьте квалифицированы. Тогда говорите. Но в голосовании нет необходимости.
Сатсварупа: Когда Рамананда Рай упомянул об этом [о варнашраме], Господь Чайтанья сказал, что в этот век установить варнашраму не представляется возможным.
Прабхупада: Да. Не представляется. Он не сказал «возможно». Ihа bаhya. Чайтанью Махапрабху интересовала только духовная сторона жизни. У него не было понятия о материальной стороне, Он ее отверг.
Сатсварупа: Но почему бы нам не поступить так же?
Прабхупада: Нет, мы придерживаемся другой позиции. Мы пытаемся применить сознание Кришны во всем. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, лично Он принял санньясу. Он полностью отверг материальное. Nishkincana. Но мы не собираемся становиться nishkincana. Мы пытаемся скрепить находящееся в бедственном состоянии… Это так же предписано «Бхагавад-Гитой». Мы не отвергаем все общество. Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг все, ihа bahya. Имеется в виду «Меня это не особенно интересует» Bаhya. «Это внешнее» Его интересовало только внутреннее, духовное. Но наш долг заключается так же и в том, чтобы устроить внешние дела настолько замечательным образом, чтобы однажды они с легкостью могли возвыситься до духовного уровня. Мы должны вымостить дорогу. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, или другая личность такого же уровня, у них нет ничего общего с материальным миром. Но мы проповедуем. Мы проповедуем. Поэтому мы должны повернуть ситуацию таким образом, чтобы постепенно они могли возвыситься до духовного уровня, после чего необходимость [в варнашраме] отпадает.
Сатсварупа: В варнашраме нет необходимости.
Прабхупада: Нет необходимости. Чайтанья Махапрабху ее отверг: «Я не брахмана, не кшатрия, я не это и не то». Он отверг [варнашраму]. Однако в «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: cаtur-varnyam maya srishtam [Б.Г. 4.13]. Итак, мы… проповедуем сознание Кришны. Это обязательно должно быть сделано (то есть варнашрама должна быть введена — прим. пер.)
Хари-шаури: Но в своей практической проповеди Чайтанья Махапрабху занимался только тем, что побуждал их [людей] воспевать.
Прабхупада: Для обычного человека это невозможно.
Хари-шаури: Что, просто побуждать людей воспевать?
Прабхупада: Хм?
Хари-шаури: Он ввел только воспевание.
Прабхупада: Но кто будет воспевать? Кто будет воспевать?
Сатсварупа: Но если они не будут воспевать, то уж тем более они не будут проходить подготовку в варнашраме. Воспевание — самое легкое.
Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться, но вы не можете ожидать, что люди будут воспевать как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они даже не могут шестнадцать кругов повторять, и при этом эти мошенники собираются уподобиться Чайтанье Махапрабху.
Сатсварупа: Да. Но если они по крайней мере будут воспевать и принимать прасад…
Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться. Оно не прекратиться. Но в то же время, чтобы сделать путь более легким, должна быть введена варнашрама-дхарма.
Хари-шаури: Ну, по крайней мере мое собственное понимание заключается в том, что воспевание было введено в век Кали, поскольку следовать варнашраме невозможно.
Прабхупада: Воспевание не будет остановлено, поскольку оно очищает ум.
Хари-шаури: Поэтому было введено воспевание, чтобы заменить собой все другие системы типа варнашрамы и тому подобное.
Прабхупада: Да, воспевание может заменить [все прочее], но кто собирается это делать? Люди… Люди не настолько продвинуты. Если вы попытаетесь имитировать воспевание Харидаса Тхакура [то обнаружите, что] это невозможно.
Сатсварупа: Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали работать, но и воспевали так же.
Прабхупада: Да. Thаkaha аpanаra kаje, Бхактивинод Тхакур. Аpanаra kаja ki. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: sthаne sthitau. И если они не остаются в sthаna, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев. Как например, у сахаджиев тоже есть четки и …, но у них еще три десятка женщин. Такого рода воспевание будет продолжаться. Как например наш Гаурасундар. Он не был достоин саннйасы, но получил саннйасу, затем его уличили в связи с пятью женщинами. Поэтому необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Показная духовность нам не поможет. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарму следует ввести по вему миру, и…
Сатсварупа: Введена начиная с ИСККОН?
Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть регулярное образование.
Хари-шаури: Но в нашем обществе, в… учитывая, что мы проходим подготовку как вайшнавы…
Прабхупада: Да.
Хари-шаури: …тогда как же мы сможем ввести подразделения в нашем обществе?
Прабхупада: Вайшнав — это не так просто. Чтобы превратить человека в вайшнава, необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Стать вайшнавом не так уж и просто.
Хари-шаури: Да, это не что-то дешевое.
Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому ее следует ввести. Стать вайшнавом непросто. Если бы стать вайшнавом было бы так просто, почему тогда столько [моих учеников] пало, почему столькие ушли? Стать вайшнавом непросто. Саннйаса предназначен для брахмана высочайшей квалификации. А просто одеться как вайшнав, это… [закончится] падением.
Хари-шаури: Итак, система варнашрамы предназначена для каништх. Каништха-адхикари.
Прабхупада: Каништха?
Хари-шаури: Когда человек еще находится на уровне неофита.
Прабхупада: Да, да. Да. Каништха-адхикари, да.
Хари-шаури: Система варнашрамы благотворна.
Прабхупада: Каништха-адхикари означает он должен быть брахманом. Это каништха-адхикари. Духовная жизнь на уровне каништха-адхикари означает он должен быть квалифицированным брахманом. Это каништха. То, что почитается как очень высокое положение в материальном мире, брахмана, это каништха-адхикари [в духовной жизни].
arcаyаm eva haraye
pujам yah sraddhayehate
na tad-bhakteshu canyeshu
sa bhaktah prakritah smritah
Положение брахмана означает постепенное возвышение с материального уровня на духовный. А до уровня брахмана нет вопроса о том, чтобы стать вайшнавом.
Хари-шаури: Нет вопроса о чем?
Прабхупада: О вайшнавизме.
srinvatam sva-kathah krishnah
punya-sravana-kirtanah
hridy antah-stho hy abhadrani
vidhunoti suhrit satam
[Ш.Б. 1.2.17]
Становясь брахманом, слушая, слушая, слушая… Или же благодаря слушанию, слушанию и еще раз слушанию человек становится брахманом. Другие качества, качества шудр, кшатриев, вайшьев означают [что образование заканчивается для них раньше]. Тогда следующая стадия, srinvatah sva-kathah krishnah punya-sravana-kirtanah, hridy antah… Nasta-prayeshv abhadreshu. При помощи этого процесса, слушания… Не став брахманом никто не будет заинтересован в слушании. Затем, при помощи слушания, nashta-prayshv abhadreshu, abhadra, то есть низшие качества, страсть и невежество… Они есть низшие качества. Итак, nasta-prayeshv abhadreshu. Когда с этими низшими качествами почти полностью покончено, не полностью, но почти, nityam bhagavata-sevaya, слушая от Бхагаваты или благодаря служению духовному учителю и движению сознания Кришны -
nasta-prayeshv abhadreshu
nityam bhagavata-sevaya
bhagavaty uttama-sloke
bhaktir bhavati naisthiki
[Ш.Б. 1.2.18]
Тогда преданный достигает стабильности в преданном служении… Это преданное служение первой категории в саттва-гуне.
nasta-prayeshv abhadreshu
nityam bhagavata-sevaya
bhagavaty uttama-sloke
bhaktir bhavati naisthiki
[Ш.Б. 1.2.18]
Tada rajas-tamo-bhavah [Ш.Б. 1.2.19]. Когда человек утвердился как преданный, тогда его низшие качества, rajas-tamah, невежество и страсть, симптомами которых являются kаma-lobhаdayas ca ye, каma, похотливые желания, и жадность, половое желание, сильное половое желание или желание удовлетворять чувства, например, переедать, lobha, жадность — все эти вещи уходят. Nityam bhagavata-sevaya bhagavaty uttama… Когда человек обрел стойкость в преданном служении, tadа rajas-tamo-bhаvаh. Таковы rajas-tamo… Таковы симптомы rajas-tamo-bhаvаh. Tada rajas-tamo-bhavah kama-lobhadayas ca ye, ceta etair anaviddham [Ш.Б. 1.2.19]. Все эти вещи больше не беспокоят ум. Sthitah sattve prasidati. Тогда он считается… Он пребывает в саттва-гуне. Такова совершенная брахманическая жизнь. Тогда он обретет удовлетворение. Prasidati. Таким образом, постепенно… Да, ввести варнашраму очень сложно, но по меньшей мере, должно быть хоть какое-то представление о ней. Как в университете, никто не собирается изучать высшую математику, классическую английскую литературу. Никто не собирается делать этого даже в вашей стране. Аудитории практически пустуют, но все-таки правительство не закрывает университеты. Расходы большие, но студентов нет, дохода нет. Поэтому профессора приходят к нам: «Дайте нам студентов». Вам об этом известно?
Сатсварупа: Профессора религиоведения.
Прабхупада: Чтобы то ни было, теоретическая наука…
Сатсварупа: Да. «Пришлите нам кого-нибудь из ваших людей.»
Прабхупада: Никого не интересуют продвинутые исследования. Люди хотят изучить технологию, чтобы потом зарабатывать деньги. Вот и все. Таков их единственный интерес.
Сатсварупа: У нас в ИСККОНе человек становится брахманом через год. Это несложно. Каждый становится брахманом.
Прабхупада: Таково следствие воспевания. Воспевание очень быстро возвышает.
Хари-шаури: А где же нам тогда ввести систему варнашрамы?
Прабхупада: В нашем обществе, среди его членов.
Хари-шаури: Но тогда, если всех возвышают до уровня брахмана….
Прабхупада: Не всех. Почему ты понимаешь [меня] неправильно? Варнашарама, не каждый брахман.
Хари-шаури: Нет, [не каждый] но в нашем обществе почти все поднимаются на этот уровень. Тогда может возникнуть вопрос, что…
Прабхупада: Это… Всех возвышают [до уровня брахмана], но они падают.
Хари-шаури: Тогда нам следует сделать, чтобы было сложнее получить…
Прабхупада: Да.
Хари-шаури: …брахманскую инициацию. Через четыре или пять лет.
Прабхупада: [В этом] нет необходимости. Оставайся кшатрием. Будешь…
Хари-шаури: Нет необходимости даже в брахманической инициации, тогда…
Прабхупада: Нет, нет.
Хари-шаури: пока человек не…
Прабхупада: Нет, брахмана должен быть. Почему ты так говоришь, обобщаешь?
Хари-шаури: До тех пор, пока человек особо…
Прабхупада: Да.
Хари-шаури: …не склонен.
Прабхупада: Не так, что шудра может силой стать брахманом. Вы не можете улучшить. Это невозможно. Но даже если он остается шудрой и действует соответственно, он обретет то же положение, что и преданный. Sva-karmana tam abhyarcya sam… [Б.Г. 18.46]. Он достигнет совершенства. В настоящий момент идея такова: если он остается шудрой, он не может достичь совершенства. Нет. Даже шудра может достичь совершенства при условии, что выполняет работу шудры совершенным образом.
Хари-шаури: Для Кришны.
Прабхупада: Поэтому зачем шудре искусственным образом становиться брахманом? Пусть они, пусть он остается шудрой, и если он строго следует правилам и предписаниям для шудр, тогда он будет так же хорош, как и брахмана. Тот же самый пример: моя голова так же важна, как и нога. Это не так, что поскольку она — моя нога, она менее важна, чем моя голова. И если вы попросите голову: «Выполняй работу ноги», – это невозможно. И если попросите ногу быть мозгом, это невозможно. Пусть мозг остается мозгом, а нога — ногой, и выполняет свои обязанности, тогда вы достигнете совершенства.
Сатсварупа: Сегодня вы говорили, что вайшнав — высочайшее положение, выше брахмана. Но затем мы так же поняли, что каждый в ИСККОН — вайшнав.
Прабхупада: Да. Каждый — вайшнав, даже если он не брахмана. Jivera svarupa haya nitya-krishna-dasa [Ч.Ч. Мадхйа 20.108-109]. Но вы должны постепенно вывести его на уровень чистого сознания — «я — слуга Кришны». Здесь же [в материальном мире] все продолжают жить в рамках телесной концепции «я американец», «я индиец», «я это», «я то».
Сатсварупа: Но если в нашем Обществе мы заявим: «Шрила Прабхупада хочет, чтобы кто-нибудь был шудрой…»
Прабхупада: Нет, нет, нет. Я этого не хочу. Я хочу, чтобы каждый стал вайшнавом. Но поскольку он — шудра, его невозможно немедленно возвысить до уровня брахмана или вайшнава. Поэтому происходят падения. Поэтому должна быть система. Но даже если он остается шудрой, он — вайшнав.
Хари-шаури: Что ж, нам придется полностью пересмотреть систему, которая есть у нас сейчас.
Прабхупада: Нет. То, что у нас уже имеется вполне приемлемо. Но, как мы видим на опыте, они падают. Должно быть систематическое… Почему они падают? Поскольку он не подходил [для того положения, которое занимал], поэтому он пал. Лучше уж [ему] оставаться в его естетственном положении и стать совершенным. Зачем искусственно возвышать их? Нет необходимости. Кришна говорит… Принеси «Бхагавад-гиту». Sve sve karmаny abhiratah?
Хари-шаури:
sve sve karmany abhiratah
samsiddhim labhate narah
sva-karma-nirataù siddhim
yatha vindati tac chrinu
«Следуя естественным для него качествам деятельности, каждый может достичь совершенства. Сейчас услышь же от Меня, как добиться этого».
Прабхупада: Да. Он — шудра, клерк. Он может… Оставаясь шудрой, он может достичь совершенства. Зачем нам искусственным образом становиться брахманом и санньяси, а затем падать? Следует это прекратить.
Хари-шаури: Итак, это зависит от наших людей, дающих рекомендации.
Прабхупада: Подобного рода рекомендация не очень хороша. «Библия» дает множество рекомендаций. Он не следует даже им (смеется).
Хари-шаури: Следуя им… Итак, как же нам это реализовать? В настоящий момент у нас есть… Каждый президент храма может…
Прабхупада: Это допустимо. Там, где нет деревьев, касторовое дерево покажется очень большим. Вот что происходит.
Сатсварупа: Если нет деревьев?
Прабхупада: Вам известно о касторовом дереве, это такое растение? Оно не растет.
Сатсварупа: Маленькое.
Прабхупада: Маленькое. Итак, [там, где] нет баньянового дерева, [касторовое дерево] кажется очень большим, «О, какое большое».
Хари-шаури: Я не понимаю аналогии.
Сатсварупа: При полном отсутствии деревьев даже маленькое дерево считается большим.
Хари-шаури: Oй (смеется). Ну, скажем, как в Маяпуре у нас сейчас у нас ситуация…
Прабхупада: Нет, нет. Зачем? Зачем человеку прилагать усилия к тому, чтобы стать большим деревом? Здесь ясно говорится: если даже вы — маленькое дерево, вы можете достичь совершенства. Нам следует это принять.
Хари-шаури: Так вот, в Маяпуре у нас сейчас такая ситуация, что многие…
Прабхупада: Повсюду, где бы то ни было, В Маяпуре или где-либо еще. Вопрос в том, что здесь ясно говорится: sve sve karmany abhiratah. У брахмана есть свои обязанности, у кшатрия — свои, у вайшьи — свои, а у шудры — свои. И если он выполняет свои обязанности как следует, тогда он достигает совершенства. Так зачем искусственно называть его брахманом? Пусть выполняют, согласно шастре, работу шудры или вайшьи. Он достигнет совершенства. Ничто не препятствует достижению совершенства. Но зачем искусственно делать из него брахмана или санньяси, а затем он падает и становится посмешищем? Суть не в этом. Пусть лучше живет в том положении, которое естественно для него и обрести совершенство. Это хорошо. Выглядит замечательно. И это вполне возможно. Возможно. Varnasramacaravata purushena parah puman vishnur aradhyate [Ч.Ч. Мадхйа 8.58]. Вишну, Господу Вишну, можно поклоняться совершенным следованием правилам и предписаниям четырех варн и четырех ашрамов. Здесь так же говорится, sve sve karmani. Работайте как совершенный брахмана или совершенный кшатрия, совершенный шудра — вы достигнете совершенства. Совершенство доступно в естественном для вас образе жизни. Зачем искусственно занимать неестественное для вас положение, падать и становиться посмешищем? Ничто не препятствует достижению совершенства.
Сатстварупа: Но в большинстве наших храмов, обязанности заключаются или в поклонении Божества, брахмана…
Прабхупада: Брахманы есть. Почему вы беспокоитесь по этому поводу? Можно найти брахмана, можно найти шудру. Зачем шудре искусственным образом становиться брахманом?
Сатсварупа: Чем шудры будут заниматься в храме большого города, во всех храмах?
Прабхупада: Зачем вы приводите в пример наши храмы. Я говорю о принципе.
Сатсварупа: Ага.
Хари-шаури: Принципе, которому мы следуем. Мы просто думаем, как применить его на практике. Вы говорили о том, что варнашраму следует начать вводить с нашего Общества.
Прабхупада: Да, это очень масштабная идея. Сейчас мы говорим о некоторых из них, обучаем их. Это другой вопрос. В маленьких масштабах.
Хари-шаури: Принцип, которому мы следуем.
Прабхупада: Да. В… Для большого масштаба это необходимо. В больших масштабах вы не можете сделать их всех брахманами и санньяси. Нет. Это невозможно. Это маленький масштаб. Какой процент населения мира мы контролируем? Весьма незначительный. Но если вы хотите сделать все человеческое общество совершенным, тогда это Движение Сознания Кришны должно быть введено согласно наставлениям Кришны, если вы хотите сделать это в больших масштабах для блага всего человеческого общества. Сейчас мы выбираем некоторых из них, самых лучших. Это другой вопрос. Но Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: para-upakаra. Почему должно отдаваться предпочтение определенной части общества? Все люди получат благо от него (Движения Сознания Кришны). Тогда необходима система. Sve sve karmany abhiratah samsiddhim labhate narah. Para-upakara означает благо для масс, а не для какой-то отдельно взятой части общества. В таком случае мы должны ввести варнашрама-дхарму. Это обязательно должно быть сделано совершенным образом, это вполне возможно, и люди будут счастливы.
Сатсварупа: Для этого необходимо иметь большое влияние на общество…
Прабхупада: Да. Если лидеры общества согласятся. Они гавкают в ООН друг на друга подобно собакам. Им следует должным образом отнестись к наставлениям «Бхагавад-гиты». Тогда все будет в порядке. Они просто лают подобно собакам. Какая от этого польза? Какую пользу принесла людям ООН? Никакой. Так что если они на самом деле хотят мира вовсем мире, мирового единства, они обязаны принять формулу, данную Кришной. В этом заключается наш долг. Поскольку мы проповедуем сознание Кришны, наша обязанность — убедить их: «Вы по-напрасну растрачиваете время в попытках обрести единство ради блага человества… Примите это [наставления «Бхагавад-гиты] Вы будете счастливы.» Мы в безопасности. МЫ нашли прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны. В этом нет сомнений. Но… Как например, Прахлада Махарадж. Он сказал: «Я очень счастлив. У меня нет проблем. Но я думаю обо всех этих мошенниках.» Tato vimridhdha-cetasa indriyartha: “Они сделали наслаждение чувств единственным смыслом своей жизни» Indriyаrtha. «И ради этого, каких-то нескольких лет, они строят гигантские планы — как нам стать счастливыми?» А в следующей жизни стать собакой. Это рискованно. Поэтому нам, как сознающим Кришну людям, следует попытаться спасти их. Таков наш долг. Но нынешняя цивилизация идет в весьма рискованном направлении. Они не знают как работают законы природы, почему он станет собакой в следующей жизни. Он этого не знает. Mudho nabhijanati. Спасти народные массы от падения в круговорот рождений и смертей — благотворительная деятельность. Чтобы спасти их при помощи сознания Кришны, мы должны по крайней мере придерживаться этого идеала, варнашрамы. «Вот место для вас».
Хари-шаури: Так следует ли нам пытаться ввести варнашраму в наших центрах в настоящий момент, или нет?
Прабхупада: Мы всегда будем стараться. Человеческое общество будет существовать всегда. Мы должны им служить, para-upakаra. Мы должны поддерживать их в должном состоянии.
Хари-шаури: Я просто помню, как два или три года назад случилась одна вещь… Был издан памфлет, провозглашающий введение варнашрамы в нашем обществе, но ни чего из этого не вышло.
Прабхупада: Да. Тогда это было не своевременно. Сейчас вы можете кое-что сделать.
Сатсварупа: То было время, когда мы начали делать особый упор на создание ферм, когда Прабхупада сказал, что создавать все больше и больше ферм — идея вайшьи. Но больше ничего не произошло.
Прабхупада: Любое занятие важно. Занятие брахмана важно, кшатрия… Как например, тело. Голова важна, рука важна, живот важен. Их обязательно нужно содержать в порядке. Например, у меня проблемы, потому что мой желудок не работает. Пищеварение не очень хорошее. Так что, не смотря на то, что у меня есть мозг, рука и нога, я болею. Если любая из частей общества остается больной, страдать будет все общество. Поэтому они просто обязаны содержаться в порядке. Если с ногой возникла какая-то проблема, вы не можете сказать: «Не обращайте внимания на ногу. Позаботьтесь о мозге». Нет. Мозг будет истощен из-за боли в ноге. Такова природа. Поэтому все нужно поддерживать в порядке. Тогда все будет работать. Такова варнашрама. Они этого не знают. Иногда они делают особый упор… Коммунисты делают особый упор на класс шудр, а капиталисты — на живот [класс вайшьев] А как насчет головы? Как насчет рук? Поэтому все шиворот-навыворот. Везде неразбериха. Сейчас существует два класса людей — коммунисты и капиталисты. Коммунисты настаивают: «Нет. Нужно заботиться только о ногах.” Как это называется? Проли…?
Хари-шаури: Пролетариат.
Прабхупада: Что такое пролетариат?
Сатсварупа: Рабочие.
Прабхупада: То-то и оно. Эти негодяи придают особое значение ногам, а капиталисты — производству. А где же кшатрии и брахманы?
Хари-шаури: Ну, все они придают особое значение накоплению оружия. Они все придают особое значение…
Прабхупада: Задача кшатрия заключается не в этом. Это… Это… Нет, это описано. Кришна сказал… Он устроил битву [на Курукшетре] поскольку каждый из кшатриев собрал большие военные силы, как это происходит сейчас…
Хари-шаури: Накопление.
Прабхупада: Хa. Поэтому Кришна [все] устроил: «Хорошо, соберитесь вместе и уничтожьте друг друга.» поэтому все будет сделано таким образом, что все накопленное ядерное оружие будет уничтожено в следующей войне, Третьей Мировой. Все эти, все эти демоны будут уничтожены. Это не кшатрии, но демоны. Задача кшатрия — следить за тем, чтобы четыре сословия общества поддерживались в надлежащем порядке, а не только накапливать военные силы, становясь бременем для страны. Каждое государство тратит 75% бюджета на армию. А? Paritrаnaya sadhunam vinasaya ca duskritam [Б.Г. 4.8]. Так что они — демоны. Зачем тратить такие большие деньги на армию? Они не кшатрии. Они не кшатрии. Они — демоны. Демоны… Как только число демонов возрастет, начнется война и все они будут уничтожены.
Хари-шаури: По крайней мере, если нам удастся ввести систему варнашрамы в нашем обществе, тогда, после того, как демоны уничтожат сами себя…
Прабхупада: По крайней мере… По крайней мере… По крайней мере они увидят: «Вот он, идеал».
Хари-шаури: Да. В таком случае, если после этого случится война, ничего страшного.
Прабхупада: По крайней мере должен быть идеал. Чем мы и занимаемся.
Хари-шаури: Это в большей или меньшей степени революционизирует наш стиль управления центрами. Если мы введем ее [варнашраму], это в большей или меньшей степени революционизирует стиль управления нашими центрами.
Прабхупада: Почему? Почему революция?
Хари-шаури: Потому что в настоящий момент мы делаем исключительный акцент на том, чтобы просто создавать брахманов.
Прабхупада: Почему вы считаете «мы»? Почему не остальные так же? Таково [умонастроение] каништха-адхикари. Не только «мы». Na tad-bhakteshu canyeshu. Вы должны так же думать и о других.
Сатсварупа: Но люди не находятся в нашем распоряжении, чтобы их организовывать.
Хари-шаури: Мы думаем о «нас» потому, что в настоящий момент у нас есть только наше общество, которое можно организовывать.
Сатсварупа: Мы не можем обратиться к массам и организовать их.
Хари-шаури: Это невозможно практически реализовать в таком большом масштабе.
Прабхупада: Я не понимаю, о чем вы говорите.
Сатсварупа: Как например…
Прабхупада: Идеал. Мы даем идеал.
Сатсварупа: Но никто не слушает и не принимает за исключением нескольких…
Прабхупада: Ну так вы примите. Покажите им пример.
Хари-шаури: Вот почему мы говорим «мы».
Прабхупада: Это «мы говорим» означает не то, что собираемся принять их [внешние обозначения варн], но просто подаем идеи. Мы не собираемся быть шудрами. Но покажите… Например, вы играете в спектакле. Играете роль царя. Но вы не царь.
Хари-шаури: Да.
Прабхупада: Подобно этому, просто чтобы дать им представление, мы должны играть подобным образом.
Хари-шаури: Ну, опять-таки, это…
Прабхупада: Но это не обязательно означает, что мы собираемся становиться шудрами. Об этом идет речь. Суть в этом. Мы — слуги Кришны. И это все. И, будучи слугой Кришны, мы должны выполнять приказ Кришны.
Сатсварупа: Итак, мы можем идеально организовать сами себя, а что касается всех остальных, все что мы можем сделать, так это надеяться, что они последуют нашему примеру.
Прабхупада: Да.
Бхавананда: Показать на собственном примере.
Прабхупада: Пример. Например, когда здесь не было стульчака, Бхавананда выносил мои испражнения и мочу. Однако, означает ли это, что он — дворник. Он — санньяси-вайшнав. Подобно этому, аpani аcari’ jive sikhaila. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «Я не санньяси». Но Он принял санньясу. На самом деле Он — Сам Бог, так какой смысл Богу принимать санньясу? Но Он стал санньяси. [перерыв] Для того, чтобы служить народным массам, привести их к идеальному положению, мы долждны постараться ввести варнашраму, но не так, что мы собираемся быть кандидатами варнашрамы. Наша задача не в этом. Но чтобы научить их, каким образом мир может жить в мире, мы должны ввести варнашраму

----------


## Кеша

> *Рамачандра прабху*, так каков Ваш план?


Как обычно: всех свергнуть, поставить новых, вот тогда заживём!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Как обычно: всех свергнуть, поставить новых, вот тогда заживём!


Вы смеётесь над Шрилой Прабхупадой? :cool: 

То, что вы говорите о других, характеризует не их, а вас. :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

И что плохого в моей шутке, которая так меня охарактеризовала?  :smilies: 
Вы подняли тему, которая обсуждалась 100 раз и в Интернете, и в реальном общении. Ничего нового пока никто сказать по ней не может. У вас есть новые предложения, заслуживающие отдельной ветки на форуме?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> И что плохого в моей шутке, которая так меня охарактеризовала? 
> Вы подняли тему, которая обсуждалась 100 раз и в Интернете, и в реальном общении. Ничего нового пока никто сказать по ней не может. У вас есть новые предложения, заслуживающие отдельной ветки на форуме?


Шутите над Шрилой Прабхупадой?

Мы обсуждаем вечные темы Вед, и как применить их в наше время.

Тоже самое делают все Ачарьи, у вас есть новые предложения? :smilies: 

P.S Постоянно приходят новые люди и им порой предлагают ложное отречение и те в том числе кто уже десятилетиями практикуют фактически сахаджию.

----------


## Кеша

Разработайте детальный план организации варнашрамы, представьте на суд национального совета.  Если вы придумаете, как решить проблемы ее организации, то все будут благодарны.
А вот темы на форуме к ней не приведут. Все перетиралось уже 100 раз в разных местах, толку пока ноль. Вы предлагаете 101ый.
Еще и про сельхоз.общины надо не забыть  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Разработайте детальный план организации варнашрамы, представьте на суд национального совета.  Если вы придумаете, как решить проблемы ее организации, то все будут благодарны.
> А вот темы на форуме к ней не приведут. Все перетиралось уже 100 раз в разных местах, толку пока ноль. Вы предлагаете 101ый.
> Еще и про сельхоз.общины надо не забыть


План уже разработан Шрилой Прабхупадой, процессы уже идут! :cool:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Без совместного проживания БОЛЬШОГО количества преданных на одной территории я не представляю себе, как можно построить варнашраму. Во время больших фестивалей получается что-то подобное, когда все виды деятельности совершают преданные с разной природой и все это посвящено Кришне.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Без совместного проживания БОЛЬШОГО количества преданных на одной территории я не представляю себе, как можно построить варнашраму. Во время больших фестивалей получается что-то подобное, когда все виды деятельности совершают преданные с разной природой и все это посвящено Кришне.


Я думаю это подход в гуне страсти жить будующим и идеализм, большие дела начинаются с малого это благость.

Преданные уже сейчас живут так или иначе по принципам варнашрамы.

Мы можем видеть пример Чоуппати как они движутся к этой цели.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я думаю это подход в гуне страсти жить будующим и идеализм, большие дела начинаются с малого это благость.


Если есть желание принять участие в варнашраме, то можно почитать, что пишут разные учителя по этой теме. Понять, где подводные камни, и как вы реально могли бы участвовать.

Например, наверное, вы читали уже "ИСККОН И ВАРНАШРАМА-ДХАРМА" Равиндра Сварупы прабху?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Равиндра Сварупа прабху:* 

"Незадолго до прибытия в Америку Прабхупада выразил свою миссию следующими словами: 
«Даже самый закоренелый грешник сможет очиститься, если будет постоянно общаться с чистым вайшнавом. Ныне, в условиях социальной, политической и экономической революций, уже невозможно восстановить ее функционирование как общественного института. Однако к религии вайшнавов может духовно приобщиться любой человек, независимо от традиций его страны, ибо ничто не может помешать этому трансцендентному процессу».

(Бхаг. 2.4.18, комм.)



Здесь Прабхупада выражает свои сомнения относительно того, возможно ли возродить систему варнашрамы. *Но даже если это не удастся, считал он, нужно воспитать вайшнавов, которые будут исполнять в обществе обязанности брахманов – духовных вождей.*
 В одной из ранних лекций по «Бхагавад-гите» он недвусмысленно утверждает: 
«В настоящее время люди не могут следовать принципам варнашрама-дхармы, - ни здесь, ни где бы то ни было еще… Поэтому единственный выход – это вовлечь каждого в сознание Кришны, повторение Харе Кришна. Это высочайший принцип брахманизма. Это величайший дар человечеству… даже самый падший человек может достичь высочайшего уровня просто благодаря воспеванию. Это единственное средство. Сейчас вы не можете возродить систему варнашрамы. Это невозможно. Но если человек примет сознание Кришны, он тем самым немедленно возвысится до уровня брахмана и даже выше. Вайшнав выше брахмана». 


(Лекция по «Бхагавад-гите», 3.18-30, Лос-Анджелес, 30 декабря 1968 года).

Не секрет, что после 1974 года Прабхупада изменил свое мнение относительно учреждения системы варнашрамы...."

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Если есть желание принять участие в варнашраме, то можно почитать, что пишут разные учителя по этой теме. Понять, где подводные камни, и как вы реально могли бы участвовать.
> 
> Например, наверное, вы читали уже "ИСККОН И ВАРНАШРАМА-ДХАРМА" Равиндра Сварупы прабху?



Спасибо большое!

Я стараюсь давно жить по принципам варнашрамы поэтому я счастлив в этом движении!

Всё что пишут о варнашраме я сверяю с Шрилой Прабхупадой! :smilies: 

В своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада не пишет что у него менялось мнение о варнашраме.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Первая и самая главная причина застоя в ИСККОН – у нас нет мозга. Или, по крайней мере, этот мозг недоразвит. Вспомните - изначально Прабхупада планировал, что ИСККОН *будет исполнять брахманические обязанности*, чтобы дать миру мир: «Я прибыл дать вам мозги». Прабхупада основывался *на книгах*. Благодаря книгам он сумел передать ведическое наследие, и через книги же он способен наставлять и воспитывать множество последователей, которые, *систематически изучая его труды и воплощая полученные знания в жизни, могут подняться до гуны добродетели и выше*. 

В то же время, через своих последователей, распространяющих эти книги другим, Прабхупада вовлекает их в *проповедь* и *обучение широких масс*. 

*Распространение книг* – один из видов санкиртаны, совместного прославления Бога, и шастры определяют санкиртану как особый вид жертвоприношения, предписанный для нашего века. Более того, преданные смогут поддерживать себя и свою деятельность благодаря пожертвованиям, поступающим от распространения книг. Таким образом, члены ИСККОН могут заниматься шестью брахманическими видами деятельности: йаджана, йаджана, патхана, патхана, дана и пратиграха. 

Брахман совершает жертвоприношение и вовлекает в него других, изучает Веды и обучает Ведам, принимает и дает милостыню. Невозможно забыть разочарование Прабхупады, которое он переживал, когда многие преданные уходили, столкнувшись с трудностями в следовании строгим принципам сознания Кришны. Прабхупада отмечал и другие связанные с этим трудности.

К примеру, беседа на данную тему состоялась в 1972 году на лекции:

Прабхупада: Точно так же, член Джи-би-си обязан следить за тем, чтобы в каждом храме эти *книги тщательно изучали, обсуждали, понимали и воплощали полученные знания в повседневной жизни.* Вот что нужно, а не просто отмечать: «Сколько книг ты распространил? А сколько осталось на складе?» Это вторично… Теперь допустим, что вы вышли продавать какую-то книгу и кто-то вас спросил: «Вы читали эту книгу? Можете объяснить этот стих?» Что вы ответите? Вы скажете: «Нет. Она для вас, а не для меня. Я должен получить от вас деньги, только и всего». Превосходный ответ, не правда ли? 

Преданный: Нет, Шрила Прабхупада.

Прабхупада: Почему? «Мы написали эту книгу для того, чтобы ее читали вы, а не мы. Мы просто собираем деньги». Вот и все». (Лекция по Бхаг. 2.9.2, Мельбурн, апрель 1972 года)   Прабхупада часто выходил из себя, когда выяснялось, что преданный не знает стиха: «Кто-нибудь из вас помнит этот стих из «Бхагавад-гиты?» А? Вы же не читаете. Выходит, я написал все эти книги просто для продажи, а не для чтения. Это нехорошо. И если кто-нибудь спросит вас: «У вас так хорошо получается продавать эти книги. А сами-то вы их читаете?» Что вы ответите? «Нет, господин, не читаем. Мы просто продаем. Наш Гуру Махарадж пишет, а мы продаем». Это не лучший бизнес. Вы должны читать. Зачем я написал так много книг?» (Лекция по Бхаг. 1.16.24, прочитанная на Гаваях 20 января 1974 года)  А вот отрывок из беседы, в которой Прабхупада выявляет гуну и карму своего ученика:

Прабхупада: Ты не читаешь «Бхагавад-гиту», ты печатаешь на продажу. Ее будут читать другие. Мы просто делаем деньги, не так ли? Эти (качества брахмана) изложены в «Бхагавад-гите». Почему ты не читаешь ее?

Преданный: Нет, я читаю ее. Там изложены качества брахмана и качества всех остальных варн. 

Прабхупада: (В ИСККОН) мы даем священный шнур тем, кто по качествам ниже шудры. Чамары, сапожники. Чамара значит специалист по коже. Я белый, я черный, я то, я сё. Это чамара. Мастер по коже. 


(Утренняя прогулка, Вриндаван, 16 марта 1974 года).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я думаю это подход в гуне страсти жить будующим и идеализм, большие дела начинаются с малого это благость.
> 
> Преданные уже сейчас живут так или иначе по принципам варнашрамы.
> 
> Мы можем видеть пример Чоуппати как они движутся к этой цели.


Тут есть по вашему высказыванию:

*Равиндра Сварупа прабху*:

Наконец, позвольте мне вкратце отметить вторую важную причину, по которой ИСККОН трудно понять и внедрить варнашрама-дхарму. 

На самом деле эту систему невозможно ни понять, ни наладить с материальной, отвлеченной системой ценностей индустриального общества. Прабхупада учил, что современная индустриальная экономика искусственна, неестественна и жестока к человечеству и окружающей среде. Рано или поздно она развалится и отомрет. Человечество должно будет обратиться к новой экономике, в которой семья будет восстановлена как полноценная ячейка общества, самодостаточная в вопросе продовольственных ресурсов – главной ценности.

 Поэтому с самого начала Прабхупада хотел, чтобы в ИСККОН создавались *самодостаточные сельскохозяйственные общины*, не только ради материальной базы, *необходимой для варнашрама-дхармы*, но также для того, чтобы подавать живой пример альтернативной нео-аграрной экономики в индустриализированном мире.


Т.е. Равидра Сварупа прабху подтверждает, что совместное проживание-необходимое условие для построения варнашрамы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"ИСККОН предстоит учредить много таких сельскохозяйственных общин в развитых индустрильных странах. Многие преданные придут в них, чтобы учиться жить на земле – жить просто и мыслить возвышенно. Пройдут годы, и эти проекты разрастутся в сельскохозяйственные общины Харе Кришна. Мы еще застанем такие самодостаточные сельскохозяйственные общины в действии. Хотя есть социальные и экономические доводы против того, чтобы эти идеалы воплотились в жизнь, я не сомневаюсь в их грядущем успехе и в том, что они внесут свою лепту в воспитание прирожденных брахманов – проваленную миссию ИСККОН.

Поэтому я голосую за внедрение варнашрама-дхармы в ИСККОН, и даже шире.

 Это будет первый шаг к созданию настоящей общины брахманов. В соответствии с «Бхагавад-гитой» (18.42) *два отличительных признака брахманов – это гьяна и вигьяна: они обладают истинным знанием об Абсолютной Истине и мудро, к месту применяют это знание.* *Если сделать этот первый шаг, у ИСККОН появится мозг, и тогда мы уже будем знать наверняка, куда сделать следующий шаг.*

 Как я уже упоминал сегодня, я счастлив отметить, что Движение набирает силу среди лидеров: это делает ИСККОН организацией, без остатка посвятившей себя образованию и воспитанию. Если мы будем продолжать в том же духе, я уверен, что мы станем достойными наследниками Прабхупады, уполномоченными нести миру мир."


http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/isk...012-08-15-2658

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Везде надо стараться жить по принципам варнашрамы в сельхоз общине это конечно будет лучше.

Всё варны у нас есть просто в нашем обществе надо людей определять не по положению а по качествам.

Надо брать все утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады понимая суть сказанного только тогда делать общие заключения.


P S
Шрила Прабхупада хотел что бы мы стали вайшнавами нет необходимости получать всем брахманическое посвящение.
Просто выполняя обязанности своей варны и занимаясь духовной практикой мы станем вайшнавами тоесть фактически брахманами.

Таков смысл высказываний Шрилы Прабхупады из беседы в Маяпуре 14 февраля

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Везде надо стараться жить по принципам варнашрамы в сельхоз общине это конечно будет лучше.
> 
> Всё варны у нас есть просто в нашем обществе надо людей определять не по положению а по качествам.


А как вы это делаете практически, в городе? Обязанности какой варны вы выполняете?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.gitagrad.org.ua/varnashra...abchupada.html

Вот тут очень интересно, как Шрила Прабхупада видел обучение в *Колледже варнашрамы*!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> http://www.gitagrad.org.ua/varnashra...abchupada.html
> 
> Вот тут очень интересно, как Шрила Прабхупада видел обучение в *Колледже варнашрамы*!


Шрила Прабхупада дам много наставлений мы пытались но некоторые люди всё усложняют и делают это невозможным :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

«Я дал им немного власти, и теперь они ссорятся друг с другом. Единственный настоящий способ управлять людьми — это обращаться с ними так, чтобы они любили вас. Тогда они будут готовы на все ради вас». Эти слова Шрила Прабхупада произнес в Бомбее, когда Нитай делал ему массаж, а два члена Руководящего Совета ругались друг с другом из-за каких-то пустяков.




Идеальный менеджмент — тот, в основе которого лежат не деньги, не страх и даже не уважение, а любовь, ибо только любовь порождает порядок. Все остальное порождает хаос. Именно так Кришна управляет безграничным духовным миром. Там все любят Его, и Он любит всех. Поэтому Радху — олицетворение любви — называют царицей Вриндавана.




В материальном мире, царстве трех гун природы, правит зависть. Здесь все соперничают друг с другом: преступники соперничают с преступниками, политики — с политиками и даже садху соперничают с садху. Мир, в котором правит зависть, обречен на гибель, как бомба с часовым механизмом.




Но в духовном мире нет хаоса и сеющего хаос времени. Там царит вечная гармония и мир, потому что только любовь — самая великая сила в мироздании — может отменить время и победить хаос и смерть.




Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.



«Хотя все люди имеют право практиковать бхакти, тем, кто следует предписаниям вар-нашрамы, это удается намного легче». [Шрила Бактивинода Тхакур, «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита», Глава 3]

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот не понятно: если Шрила Прабхупада призывает всех вайшнавов быть учителями человечества и при этом призывает создавать с/х общины, то кто в этих общинах будет трудиться на земле? Если вайшнавы, значит, не все вайшнавы будут учителями-брахманами. А если не вайшнавы, то кто?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лакшмана Прана прабху, там выше была ссылка о том, как Шрила Прабхупада видит Колледж варнашрамы, кто как будет обучаться и выполнять обязанности.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот тут 


> http://www.gitagrad.org.ua/varnashra...abchupada.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Лакшмана Прана прабху, там выше была ссылка о том, как Шрила Прабхупада видит Колледж варнашрамы, кто как будет обучаться и выполнять обязанности.


Как я понял, там идет речь про обучение детей. Нам до этого далеко еще.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Там хорошо написано про обязанности.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вот не понятно: если Шрила Прабхупада призывает всех вайшнавов быть учителями человечества и при этом призывает создавать с/х общины, то кто в этих общинах будет трудиться на земле? Если вайшнавы, значит, не все вайшнавы будут учителями-брахманами. А если не вайшнавы, то кто?


Каждый вайшнав может быть учителем на своём уровне, если говорит по шастрам, для этого не обязательно получать второе посвящение. Мы будем просто играть свои роли и можем делиться опытом с другими людьми.
В беседе Шрила Прабхупада говорит чистым вайшнавом стать не так просто для этого нам нужна варнашрама.
Чистый вайшнав выше брахмана.

В идеале обучение нужно проводить раньше, но пока этого нет обучать тех, кто хочет.
Также важно применять принципы варнашрамы в городе насколько это возможно в своей жизни и общины.

----------


## Светлана )

Рамачандра Прабху, поделитесь, пожалуйста, именно личным опытом, что и как Вы делаете?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Рамачандра Прабху, поделитесь, пожалуйста, именно личным опытом, что и как Вы делаете?


Я стараюсь применять в своей жизни принципы варнашрамы  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

Так что и как Вы делаете?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Так что и как Вы делаете?


Я стараюсь выполнять свои обязанности с учётом вида деятельности и социального статуса.

А вы?

----------


## Светлана )

Да понятно, что тоже стараюсь выполнять, так про конкретное применение принципов варнашрамы поделитесь же!

----------


## Кеша

По-моему, говорить о следовании принципам варнашрамы относительно одного себя - это ошибка.
Варнашрама - это всегда общество. И, прежде всего, это отношения между разными сословиями. Поэтому выражение "Я стараюсь жить по принципам варнашрамы" без этой самой варнашрамы со многими участниками просто не имеет смысла.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> По-моему, говорить о следовании принципам варнашрамы относительно одного себя - это ошибка.
> Варнашрама - это всегда общество. И, прежде всего, это отношения между разными сословиями. Поэтому выражение "Я стараюсь жить по принципам варнашрамы" без этой самой варнашрамы со многими участниками просто не имеет смысла.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил что тот кто не следует варнашраме тот животное. :crazy: 
Веды говорят что их надо применять учитывая деша-кала-патру. :smilies: 
Как сказано в Бхагавад-гите кто помогает сам себе тому помогает Господь.
Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит когда кто-то говорит это моё мнение,то кого оно интересует.
Любое дело начинается с малого так делал Шрила Прабхупада, это просто здравый смысл и реалии жизни! :smilies: 
Это лучше чем быть сахаджиями :swoon:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Рамачандра дас, пока от Вас только слова и призывы. Расскажите, что конкретно Вы делаете, как именно следуете принципам варнашрамы?

----------


## Кеша

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил что тот кто не следует варнашраме тот животное.


Всё это верно, но это не опровергает моих слов:



> выражение "Я стараюсь жить по принципам варнашрамы" без этой самой варнашрамы со многими участниками просто не имеет смысла.


Я так понимаю, вы претендуете на роль брахмана? Как вы себя поддерживаете: работаете на дядю, работаете на себя или ходите и просите покушать по домам грихастх? Какой кшатрий защищает вас от невзгод? Какой вайшья даёт вам милостыню?
Где все эти люди - основа варнашрамы?
Пока же общества нет, то можно говорить лишь о *личном* развитии качеств какой-то варны (имеющихся от рождения), но не более того.
Варнашрама - это *общество* из нескольких людей с разными умственными склонностями.

Если же вы действительно имеете такое общество, то поделитесь, пожалуйста, всем будет интересен ваш опыт.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дорогие мои друзья :vanca calpa: 

Трудно писать об очевидных фактах.

Пока существует материальный мир будут три гунны материальной природы, а значит четыре варны.

Нарада Муни говорит, что варнашрама существует всегда в изначальной или в искажённой форме.


В Бхагавад-гите Кришна на примере Арджуны говорит нам что гуны заставляют нас поступать как того велит нам наша обусловленная природа.

Шрила Прабхупада даже профессору Котовскому говорил в вашем обществе есть все варны.

Мы живём в государствах мы работаем и имеем семьи и т. д., вот вам и в каком-то смысле искажённая версия варнашрамы.

Посмотрите пример недавних ачарьев они достигли успеха не живя в идеальной версии варнашрамы.

Поэтому конечно это было бы идеально жить в сельхоз общине организованной на принципах дайви-варнашрамы, но это не означает что в нашей ситуации мы не можем достичь успеха.

P.S.
Преданные уже сейчас живут так или иначе по принципам варнашрамы.
Мы можем видеть пример Чоуппати и Венгрии как они движутся к этой цели.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

КМК, Рамачандра дас старается жить по принципам варнашрамы путем принятия на себя брахманического долга поучать все другие варны на этом и других форумах.

Что ж, успехов. Совершенствуйте свои навыки ритора.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Для меня очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах обращается ко всем длюдям, а не только к уже идущим путем бхакти, - чтобы все люди жили в соответствии с их прирожденными качествами. Варнашрама всегда существует, естественным образом, в любом обществе. Например, Прабхупаде рукоплескали вольные каменщики, когда он прочел им речь на их заседании на эту тему. Потому что это естественные законы, по которым развиваются все общества, и они также следовали им. Признаки варн описаны, по типу дохода, по типу ощущения себя счастливым определяется варна, причем довольно легко. В цивилизованных странах проще, в странах коррумпированных сложнее, но определяется. Даже среди непреданных варнашрама очевидна.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Рамачандра дас, пока от Вас только слова и призывы. Расскажите, что конкретно Вы делаете, как именно следуете принципам варнашрамы?


Дорогой прабху!
Вы зрелый преданный вы и сами можете рассказать! :namaste:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Брахманов и кшатриев неопытные в определении варн путают. Кшатриев отличает стремление к защите, поддержанию справедливость и т.п. деятельности.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> КМК, Рамачандра дас старается жить по принципам варнашрамы путем принятия на себя брахманического долга поучать все другие варны на этом и других форумах.
> 
> Что ж, успехов. Совершенствуйте свои навыки ритора.


Дорогой Господин! :namaste: 

Я просто повторяю то что сказали Кришна и Шрила Прабхупада!
Вы против них?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Установление варнашрамы в отдельно взятой ятре, - явно что-то нелепое, из-за малочисленности ятр, и вполне даже может быть такое, что в ятре соберутся как раз больше преданных более брахманичных, чем всех остальных складов. Шудрой никому не предпишешь быть - только сам человек может признать, что он счастлив, когда о нем заботятся и не беспокоят ответственностью за других. Но отдельные моменты с брахманами, кшатриями и вайшьями конечно и сейчас видны. И как только они доказывают на деле, что они - это действительно они, им начинают доверять, и тогда и шудры естественно проявляются.

В то же время есть яркие представители варнашарамы среди тех, с кем доводится пересекаться в обычной жизни. Гармоничные люди заметны как раз потому, что они на своем предписанном месте в созданной Богом варнашраме, они естественно более счастливы, следуя своей дхарме. Явные представители варнашрамы есть в обществе в целом, а не только лишь внутри  ИСККОН.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Хорошо пишите! 
Надо пропагандировать эту идею везде и прежде всего в обществе вайшнавов!
Кришна хочет видеть чего мы хотим тогда дело пойдёт! :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сатсварупа: Чем шудры будут заниматься в храме большого города, во всех храмах?
> Прабхупада: Зачем вы приводите в пример наши храмы. Я говорю о принципе.
> Сатсварупа: Ааа.






> Сатсварупа: *Мы не можем обратиться к массам и организовать их.*
> Хари-шаури: Это невозможно практически реализовать в таком большом масштабе.
> Прабхупада: Я не понимаю, о чем вы говорите.
> Сатсварупа: Как например…
> Прабхупада: *Идеал. Мы даем идеал.*
> Сатсварупа: Но никто не слушает и не принимает за исключением нескольких…
> Прабхупада: Ну так вы примите. Покажите им пример.
> Хари-шаури: Вот почему мы говорим «мы».
> Прабхупада: Это «мы говорим» означает не то, что собираемся принять их [внешние обозначения варн], но *просто подаем идеи*. Мы не собираемся быть шудрами. Но покажите… Например, вы играете в спектакле. Играете роль царя. Но вы не царь.
> ...


Беседа в комнате, Майапур, 14 февраля 1977 года

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Хари-шаури: Ну, по крайней мере мое собственное понимание заключается в том, что воспевание было введено в век Кали, поскольку следовать варнашраме невозможно.
Прабхупада: Воспевание не будет остановлено, поскольку оно очищает ум.
Хари-шаури: Поэтому было введено воспевание, чтобы заменить собой все другие системы типа варнашрамы и тому подобное.
Прабхупада: Да, воспевание может заменить [все прочее], но кто собирается это делать? Люди… Люди не настолько продвинуты. Если вы попытаетесь имитировать воспевание Харидаса Тхакура [то обнаружите, что] это невозможно.
Сатсварупа: Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали работать, но и воспевали так же.
Прабхупада: Да. Thаkaha аpanаra kаje, Бхактивинод Тхакур. Аpanаra kаja ki. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: sthаne sthitau. И если они не остаются в sthаna, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев. Как например, у сахаджиев тоже есть четки и …, но у них еще три десятка женщин. Такого рода воспевание будет продолжаться. Как например наш Гаурасундар. Он не был достоин саннйасы, но получил саннйасу, затем его уличили в связи с пятью женщинами. Поэтому необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Показная духовность нам не поможет. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарму следует ввести по вему миру, и…
Сатсварупа: Введена начиная с ИСККОН?
Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть регулярное образование.
Хари-шаури: Но в нашем обществе, в… учитывая, что мы проходим подготовку как вайшнавы…
Прабхупада: Да.
Хари-шаури: …тогда как же мы сможем ввести подразделения в нашем обществе?
Прабхупада: Вайшнав — это не так просто. Чтобы превратить человека в вайшнава, необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Стать вайшнавом не так уж и просто.
Хари-шаури: Да, это не что-то дешевое.
Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому ее следует ввести. Стать вайшнавом непросто. Если бы стать вайшнавом было бы так просто, почему тогда столько [моих учеников] пало, почему столькие ушли? Стать вайшнавом непросто. Саннйаса предназначен для брахмана высочайшей квалификации. А просто одеться как вайшнав, это… [закончится] падением.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Дорогой Господин!
> 
> Я просто повторяю то что сказали Кришна и Шрила Прабхупада!
> Вы против них?


Дорогой мой Рамачандра дас, нет, не против, конечно. Я просто не понимаю лозунги, когда просят рассказать о практичном воплощении. Я предположу, что вместо упражнений в убедительности речи и ясности мышления стоит задуматься над навыками писать лозунги масляной краской на транспарантах. Ну, просто тут как бы и без того все знают, что Прабхупада хотел деревню, а не город, и без транспарантов задают иногда вполне профессиональные проблемы в этой связи. Для варнашрамы нынче нужны не брахманы, а вайшьи. Да и с шудрами тоже вопрос стоит остро. Всех благ!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Ярослав Семенов;99030]Дорогой мой Рамачандра дас, нет, не против, конечно.

Дорогой Ярослав Семёнов, спасибо вам что вы не против!

Скоро ИСККОН будет уже 50 лет все варны есть главное расставить правильно акценты тогда дело пойдёт дальше.

Иначе много преданных будут продолжать падать у кого есть ещё материальные желания потому что им некоторые фактически проповедуют сахаджию и тогда всегда будет чего-то не хватать :smilies: 

Но главное это сейчас применять в своей жизни!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Итак, Шрила Прабхупада говорит:  самим по себе преданным, вайшнавам, не особенно нужна варнаашрама, поскольку они слуги Кришны. Но для служения людям, ради их просвещения и возвышения надо пропагандировать идеи варнаашрамы, - как планировал Шрила Прабхупада, своим примером... Я так понимаю, в России - это хотя бы рассказывать о том, как любой человек, занимая естественное для себя положение в социуме в соответствии со своими  качествами, может быть более счастлив. То есть давать знание о варнах (деление по типу получения дохода и типу счастья) и ашрамах (разные обязанности на разных стадиях жизни). 

И обязанность правительств - чтобы в гос-ве были счастливы все классы людей: и вайшьи (приемлемая норма прибыли), и шудры (нормальная соцзащита), и брахманы (возможность наставлять в вечных истинах)... ну и сами себя вряд ли забудут кшатрии-управленцы (с правом защиты всех слоев населения от воров и грабителей - и оттого только (!) возникающим правом взимать налоги - во всяком случае, так по Ведам). Правительству надо проверять себя на предмет того, не демонично ли оно. Гарантирует ли всем своим гражданам возможности развиваться духовно, не препятствует ли людям разных религий, не создает ли им беспокойств, не ущемляются ли например, права на свободу совести. Духовный прогресс подопечных - категория, по которой _там_  с управленцев спрашивают по максимуму. Духовный прогресс, кстати, не обеспечивается автоматически возведением храмов. Надо убеждаться, что брахманы в стране квалифицированы, а для этого надо знать признаки брахманов.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Из этой беседы видно, что Шрила Прабхупада говорит:  самим по себе преданным, вайшнавам, ненужна варнаашрама, достаточно того, что они слуги Кришны.



Прабхупада: Да. Thаkaha аpanаra kаje, Бхактивинод Тхакур. Аpanаra kаja ki. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: sthаne sthitau. И если они не остаются в sthаna, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев. Как например, у сахаджиев тоже есть четки и …, но у них еще три десятка женщин. Такого рода воспевание будет продолжаться. Как например наш Гаурасундар. Он не был достоин саннйасы, но получил саннйасу, затем его уличили в связи с пятью женщинами. Поэтому необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Показная духовность нам не поможет. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарму следует ввести по вему миру, и…
Сатсварупа: Введена начиная с ИСККОН?
Прабхупада: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть регулярное образование.
Хари-шаури: Но в нашем обществе, в… учитывая, что мы проходим подготовку как вайшнавы…
Прабхупада: Да.
Хари-шаури: …тогда как же мы сможем ввести подразделения в нашем обществе?
Прабхупада: Вайшнав — это не так просто. Чтобы превратить человека в вайшнава, необходима варнашрама-дхарма. Стать вайшнавом не так уж и просто.
Хари-шаури: Да, это не что-то дешевое.
Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому ее следует ввести. Стать вайшнавом непросто. Если бы стать вайшнавом было бы так просто, почему тогда столько [моих учеников] пало, почему столькие ушли? Стать вайшнавом непросто. Саннйаса предназначен для брахмана высочайшей квалификации. А просто одеться как вайшнав, это… [закончится] падением.

Нам тоже нужна чтобы помочь нам стать чистыми вайшнавами. Иначе как говорит Шрила Прабхупада почему многие падают?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сейчас легкий допуск к брахманическим инициациям по-моему давно прекращен, и если в начале их давали на второй год в движении, потом - на 5-6 год, то сейчас стандарты совсем иные. Нужно брахманичное служение, то есть сначала надо показать, что ты брахманичен. 

Насчет чистых вайшнавов - говорят, что в основном речь можно будет вести со 2-3 поколения. Различение по варнам нужно для того, чтобы отличать, кого из мальчишек какого уровня дисциплинам учить (на каком этапе останавливать образование, если это не брахманичный ребенок). Да, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что нет необходимости всем становится брахманами, что и шудра может осознавать Кришну. Но и жизнь сама регулирует этот вопрос с образованием. Но брахманичного ребенка в любом случае продвинут если не родители, то заметят школьные учителя, да и он сам по себе силой своего духа может получить доступ к знаниям.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Нам тоже нужна чтобы помочь нам стать чистыми вайшнавами. Иначе как говорит Шрила Прабхупада почему многие падают?


Нет, он говорит, что не тому дали санньяс. Санньяс вайшье не нужен и вреден. В Индии прежде чем дать санньяс человеку всю душу наизнанку астрологией вывернут. А в то время не было элементарной школы, чтобы отделить вайшьев от брахманов, которым можно дать санньясу. Если по мнению Махапрабху даже для квалификации гуру не важно, кто человек - брахман, санньяси или шудра - то что тут еще добавишь?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Сейчас легкий допуск к брахманическим инициациям по-моему давно прекращен, и если в начале их давали на второй год в движении, потом - на 5-6 год, то сейчас стандарты совсем иные. Нужно брахманичное служение, то есть сначала надо показать, что ты брахманичен. 
> 
> Насчет чистых вайшнавов - в основном речь можно будет вести со 2-3 поколения. Различение по варнам нужно для того, чтобы отличать, кого из мальчишек какого уровня дисциплинам учить (на каком этапе останавливать образование, если это не брахманичный ребенок). Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что нет необходимости всем становится брахманами, что и шудра может осознавать Кришну. Но и жизнь сама регулирует этот вопрос с образованием. Брахманичного ребенка продвинут если не родители, то школьные учителя, да и он сам силой своего духа должен получить доступ к знаниям.


Не читал я такого у Шрилы Прабхупады со 2-3 поколения насчет чистых вайшнавов.
Обучение нужно всем конечно лучше в раннем возрасте, но всегда  будут приходить новые люди и в разном возрасте.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Не читал я такого у Шрилы Прабхупады со 2-3 поколения насчет чистых вайшнавов.


А что это такое - чистый вайшнав?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Нет, он говорит, что не тому дали санньяс. Санньяс вайшье не нужен и вреден. В Индии прежде чем дать санньяс человеку всю душу наизнанку астрологией вывернут. А в то время не было элементарной школы, чтобы отделить вайшьев от брахманов, которым можно дать санньясу. Если по мнению Махапрабху даже для квалификации гуру не важно, кто человек - брахман, санньяси или шудра - то что тут еще добавишь?


Во всей беседе вообще говорится что всем в частности и преданным у кого есть материальные желания необходимо следовать варнашраме чтобы не падать и достичь совершенства.

А что это такое - чистый вайшнав?

Может вы и расскажите?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Нет, жду пояснения Raja Kumari dasi и Вашего. Вы же употребили это словосочетание - мне страсть интересно послушать.

----------


## Дамир

*Рамачандра*, у Вас есть конкретная программа как будет развиваться Варнашрама ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так сейчас говорят - начиная со 2-3 поколения приходят чистые преданные. Настоящих чистых преданных могут взрастить в основном только родители-вайшнавы. Если приходит возвышенная душа в семью непреданных, то это должна быть очень высокого уровня джива, чтобы не в вайшнавской среде сохранять стандарт, пока не встретится с вайшнавами. Поэтому я и сказала "в основном", - конечно, исключения бывают, - они только подтверждают правила.  Нас конечно вдохновляют истории про то, что Шрила Прабхупада всех нас называл чистыми преданными, тем не менее, есть градации. Говоря о чистых преданных, я про тех, кто настоящие Вайшнавы, кто уже Вайшнавы с прошлых жизней или с Вайкунтх. У Е.М.Урмилы д.д. есть книга "Дети Вайкунтхи" - вот о чем речь: либо воспитание в вайшнавской среде, либо это уже Вайшнавы. То есть у них стандарт, приближенный к брахманическому, с самого детства.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> *Рамачандра*, у Вас есть конкретная программа как будет развиваться Варнашрама ?


Эту программу уже прописали ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада! :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

А я всегда считал, что чистый преданный - это человек, практикующий ("практикующий" - слово не очень, ну да ладно) чистую бхакти. В отличие от гьяна-мишра-бхакти и т.д. Не каждый вайшнав будет бхактой. Как и не каждый бхакта будет именно вайшнавом. Чистая преданность - это что Рупа Госвами назвал уттама-бхакти. А Бхактивинода Тхакур - шуддха-бхакти. И по какой причине я не могу назвать, например, Лакшмана Прана даса, чистым преданным -  не могу взять в толк. Что такое "грязный преданный" мне в голову не приходит. Имеет ли в виду Raja Kumari dasi адхикар - не знаю. Но если да, то применять оппозицию чистый/нечистый довольно странновато.

----------


## Кеша

Я что-то не понимаю, почему обсуждение варнашрамы как общества скатилось на обсуждение варн как качеств человека?
Все читали книги Прабхупады, слушали лекции проповедников и знают, что: 1) варна уже даётся от рождения и не изменяется в течении жизни 2) можно прогрессировать индивидуально и без общества варнашрамы.

Разговор же был именно о варнашраме как о культуре взаимодействия между людьми, которого до сих пор нет.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Неа, разговор начался с того, что "даешь варнашраму! варнашраму за 4 года!"

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Я что-то не понимаю, почему обсуждение варнашрамы как общества скатилось на обсуждение варн как качеств человека?
> Все читали книги Прабхупады, слушали лекции проповедников и знают, что: 1) варна уже даётся от рождения и не изменяется в течении жизни 2) можно прогрессировать индивидуально и без общества варнашрамы.
> 
> Разговор же был именно о варнашраме как о культуре взаимодействия между людьми, которого до сих пор нет.


Всё важно и варна и ашрам и взаимодействие и это всё требует развития.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Неа, разговор начался с того, что "даешь варнашраму! варнашраму за 4 года!"




То, что вы говорите о других, характеризует не их, а вас.
Ничего давать не надо всё уже было есть и будет в той или иной форме! :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Тогда закрываем тему?

----------


## Дамир

> Эту программу уже прописали ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада!


Изложите её пожалуйста !

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Изложите её пожалуйста !


Читайте пожалуйста книги :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Тогда закрываем тему?


наоборот! :smilies: 

Всем спасибо и спокойной ночи!
Пусть вам приснится дайви варнашрама! :cool:

----------


## Дамир

> Читайте пожалуйста книги


В какой книги изложено полное построение структуры Варнашрамы ?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> В какой книги изложено полное построение структуры Варнашрамы ?


Во всех  :smilies: 
Открывайте в конце книг глоссарий на букву В.

----------


## Дамир

> Во всех 
> Открывайте в конце книг глоссарий на букву В.


Ничего конкретного изложить Вы не способны )))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Ничего конкретного изложить Вы не способны )))


Взаимно! Ничего нет нового под луной! Всё уже изложнено! Кто помогает сам себе тому помогает Господь! :smilies: 
Читайте внимательно джапу и книги и понимание к вам придёт!

----------


## Дамир

> Взаимно! Ничего нет нового по луной! Кто помогает сам себе тому помогает Господь!


Зачем кричать о том, в чём не осведомлены хотя бы в информационной области ? Смирение, это действовать на своём уровне, не пытаясь выдать себя за того, кем не являетесь.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Зачем кричать о том, в чём не осведомлены хотя бы в информационной области ? Смирение, это действовать на своём уровне, не пытаясь выдать себя за того, кем не являетесь.


То, что вы говорите о других, характеризует не их, а вас.
Почитайте беседу которую я скинул ещё раз но с конца.

----------


## Кеша

Рамачандра прабху, без шуток, ваша позиция непонятна. Если вы действительно хотите построить общество варнашрамы, то поделитесь своим видением, как это сделать на практике.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кстати, если кто-то не может понять, что подразумевает Шрила Прабхупада под установлением варнашрамы в ИСККОН, - *даже прочитав настолько подробную беседу с учениками, которые тоже не понимали и спрашивали Прабхупаду  снова и снова, как и предписано непонимающему ученику*, - может быть, им задуматься, а есть ли вообще у них, сегодняшних, адхикар понимать такие темы? Вместо того чтобы выдавать себя за тех, кем они пока не являются, и думать, что не понимает тему тот, кто и опубликовал эту подробную беседу непонимающих учеников с ответами Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда кто-то из учеников говорил, что чего-то не понимает, Шрила Прабхупада отвечал: читайте снова и снова, пока не поймете.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Рамачандра прабху, без шуток, ваша позиция непонятна. Если вы действительно хотите построить общество варнашрамы, то поделитесь своим видением, как это сделать на практике.


Моя позиция основана на высказываниях Шрилы Прабхупады, а Он всё сказал!
Пожалуйста, прислушайтесь к пожеланиям Raja Kumari dasi.
Могу сказать из своего опыта, что некоторые сведущие в науке чистого преданного служения многие годы, похоже, не могут понять или не хотят проcтые вещи, о которых говорит в своих беседах и книгах Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Кеша

Я удивляюсь. Раз тут все такие тонко чувствующие слова Прабхупады, то почему бы вам не дать комментарии с описаниями конкретных действий для несведущих глупцов, которые не могут в Его словах, описывающих стратегию, увидеть переход к реальным практическим действиям?
Ну вот есть у нас, допустим, небольшая община из 20 человек в небольшом городе. Как им строить варнашраму практически? Расскажите, что делать в первую очередь, что во вторую?
В словах Прабхупады, которые тут приводились, нету практической конкретики в условиях наших реалий, только описание общей стратегии.
Если уважаемая Raja Kumari и Рамачандра прабху так прониклись этой идеей, что считают своё понимание этой темы более глубоким, нежели у других собеседников, то почему бы не поделиться конкретными советами по её внедрению? Не общей декларацией важности варнашрамы, не очередной отсылкой к Прабхупаде, слова которого все читали, а именно руководством к действию для старших преданных в общине. Вот встречаются 20 человек в местном мини-храме, как будем строить варнашраму?
Если так всё легко и просто, если для построения варнашрамы нужно всего лишь понять её важность, то почему же за столько лет с момента ухода Прабхупады мы не наблюдаем её повеместно в обществе преданных?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Кеша, не наезжайте на чудесного бхакту. Он искренний парень и чистый преданный.  :smilies:

----------


## Hanna

Варнашрама - это касты. Касты рабочих, которые будут заниматься строительством и мелкими работами, потом у вас в общине есть управленец - вот он и его семья и его ближайшие - брахманы. 
Паства тоже разделится по экономическому признаку, кто то занимается организацией и вкладывает деньги для блага всех, кто-то сможет предложить свой труд и больше ничего. И пусть тогда не завидует начальникам, богатым и власть имущим и водку втихаря не пьет.)))

----------


## Кеша

> Варнашрама - это касты.


Это варны, а не касты. Разделения на касты происходит не по качествам личности (варны), а по принадлежности к определённой семье, по рождению, по достатку и т.д. Варны выродились в кастовую систему в Кали-югу.




> Паства тоже разделится по экономическому признаку, кто то занимается организацией и вкладывает деньги для блага всех, кто-то сможет предложить свой труд и больше ничего. И пусть тогда не завидует начальникам, богатым и власть имущим и водку втихаря не пьет.)))


Всё это здорово в теории. Реально, думаю, может заработать, если общество уже большое. Но как построить это большое общество?
Варнашрама же это отдельная культура. Сложность в том, что на начальных этапах есть всего несколько человек, которые к тому же ещё и воспитывались в другой культуре. Что делать, если эти 20 человек - все шудры по качествам? Или брахманы не достаточно квалифицированы? Или духовный уровень и привычки членов не могут полностью принять власть местных "кшатриев"?

Сложность именно в построении таких взаимоотношений на практике среди реальных людей вокруг. А важность самой варнашрамы никто же не подвергает сомнению.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ну вот есть у нас, допустим, небольшая община из 20 человек в небольшом городе. *Как* им строить варнашраму практически? Расскажите, что делать в первую очередь, что во вторую?
> В словах Прабхупады, которые тут приводились, нету практической конкретики в условиях наших реалий, только описание общей стратегии.


Потому что Шрила Прабхупада брахман, и знание это предназначено для брахманов, которые не нуждаются в конкретике, им достаточно идеи. Если кто-то имея идею и стратегию, не понимает, как и что делать, не думаю, что это брахман. 

В этой беседе - не общая декларация важности варнаашрамы. В ней объяснение непонимающим ученикам, что Шрила Прабхупада подразумевает под установлением варнаашрамы. Преданные должны просто транслировать *идею варнашрамы* и просто надеяться, что люди ее примут, будут знать, кто они по варне и ашраму и так будут жить более счастливо в социуме, и так приближаться к высшей цели жизни. Вот и все. Самим преданным Кришны все это нужно как роли - просто чтобы давать обществу схему правильного устройства, где все люди на своих местах, и Бог в центре.





> Если так всё легко и просто, если для построения варнашрамы нужно всего лишь понять её важность, то почему же за столько лет с момента ухода Прабхупады мы не наблюдаем её повеместно в обществе преданных?


Не надо варнаашраму "строить", она вечно существует. Про нее надо лишь рассказывать и показывать примеры, чтобы люди себя правильно идентифицировали. 

Я например повсеместно варны наблюдаю, в общем социуме. Шудры работают на тех, кто им обеспечивает з/плату и соцпакет. Вайшьи на своих местах, создают прибыль как предприниматели и финансисты. Около вайшьев, знающих как использовать качества шудр для получения прибыли, шудры и находятся. Кшатрии в администрациях обществом управляют. Брахманы в поисках истины, учат и проповедуют. С ашрамами конечно путаница, это категория в основном на западе неизвестна, но у гармоничных людей также наблюдается.  







> Вот встречаются 20 человек в местном мини-храме, как будем строить варнашраму?


Ничего не надо специально "строить". Прабхупада отвечает на подобный же вопрос Сатсварупы даса Госвами (что будут делать шудры в городских храмах?): "При чем здесь наши храмы? Такова идея" (это для общества в целом). Так что - при чем здесь мини-храм, если речь об *идее*. 

Идеями оперируют брахманы, они знают, что конкретно с ними делать. Если кто-то не понимает, что делать с идеями Вед - это не брахман. Любое успешно работающее в мире предприятие - пример правильного взаимодействия варн. Оно потому успешно, что какая-то брахманичная личность сумела перевести идею из мира идей в мир реальности. 

Преданные просто должны рассказывать о варнаашраме, проповедовать. Те, кто примут идею, идентифицируют свою варну и ашрам и будут жить соответственно. Явные представители варн и ашрамов всегда видны, это гармоничные люди, на своем месте. Брахман может их разглядеть и подсказать, какое место занять, если кто не на месте. Например, если по качествам я шудра, не надо пытаться оперировать миром идей, людьми или денежными потоками, надо работать с предметным миром и этим быть счастливым. 

Когда Бог в центре, все на своих местах, никто не берется за чужие обязанности и не посягает на права других, - это варнаашрама. 

Если вернуться к какой-то конкретной ятре, - просто исходят из того, кто есть в общине. Если, как крайний пример, одни брахманы собрались, община очень брахманична и только и делает, что обсуждает философию и проповедует. Так они этим и счастливы. Если обеспокоятся расширением и отсутствием денег на проповедь , самый обеспокоенный - кшатрий, или брахман будет исполнять роль кшатрия, и организует ятру, харинамы, будет взаимодействовать с администрацией и т.п. Идут ягьи - вайшьи привлекаются под защиту кшатриев и брахманов. Организует кто-то из вайшьев бизнес при храме - шудры привлекаются. Не организует - шудры и будут работать, как работали, при своих работодателях в миру. Они при этом не обижаются, что они шудры, им отсутствие ответственности за деньги или других людей - за счастье,и при этом они могут быть и очень высокооплачиваемы, и культурой, и искусством заниматься. Все это естественный процесс, не искусственный.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Варнашрама - это касты. Касты рабочих, которые будут заниматься строительством и мелкими работами, потом у вас в общине есть управленец - вот он и его семья и его ближайшие - брахманы.


Вы упростили так, как упростило когда-то индийское общество Ведическое знание о варнах, привязав их к кастам. Сейчас, как я где-то читала, в индийских общинах ИСККОН  слово "варнаашрама" чуть ли не под запретом, из-за этой неверной идентификации. Наверное для индийских преданных варны - как для нас сельские общины, ассоциирующиеся с колхозами, т.е. их не любят на генетическом уровне. 

Огромная разница между кастой и варной. Каста определяется по рождению, варна - по качествам ребенка.

----------


## Кеша

Вот потому сейчас и нет варнашрамы, что всё ограничивается только декларациями идеи. Думать, что варнашрама как оформленный социальный институт в Кали-югу образуется сама собой, только благодаря проповеди - утопия. Материалисты могут совершенно законно спросить: "А что же вы сами-то так не живёте?" Что мы им ответим? Что у нас все брахманы?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот потому сейчас и нет варнашрамы


Варнаашрама существует всегда. Ей не надо "образовываться" и ее не надо строить. Нужно о ней говорить как о устройстве социума от Бога - конкретным людям, чтобы они могли определить свое место в социуме и спокойно исполняли свою дхарму без лишних беспокойств, не посягая на чужие права и обязанности.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "А что же вы сами-то так не живёте?" Что мы им ответим? Что у нас все брахманы?


Разговор с вами бесполезен, впечатление, что вы даже не читали ответы Шрилы Прабхупады в этой беседе с непонимающими учениками.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В книге "Артха - финансовое благополучие в сознании Кришны" объясняется, как определять варну, - если кому интересно.

----------


## Hanna

Да, вы правы. Все так в обществе изначально и построено. Но есть классовая зависть и классовое пренебрежение. 
Богачи хвастаются, шудры завидуют, кшатрии берут взятки, брахманы нищие.
Вы правильно все говорите, просто надо выравнивать перекосы. А так все довольны своим положением, потому что оно по варне, по признакам личности ложится хорошо на деятельность человека, без насилия.
Но зависть как изжить? Извечный вопрос.

----------


## Светлана )

> Но зависть как изжить? Извечный вопрос.


 Знанием и практикой Бхакти. Внимание направлять на служение, чем же еще! :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

Большинство в Кали-Югу не примут философию СК. Более того, этот процент всегда будет незначительным.
А значит нельзя построить идеальное социальное устройство для духовного развития в рамках широкого общества. Поэтому надо строить такое устройство в среде преданных. 
Строить это надо путем создания возможностей для компактного проживания большого количества преданных и постепенного развития такой культуры.

Это и будет тот самый пример. Именно это и хотел Шрила Прабхупада.

А вот эта мысль, что в обществе естественным образом есть шудры, кшатрии и т.д., то это понятно, это очевидно, но это всё деградировано, как и всё остальное. Так как первично духовное развитие, то и с этого и начинается настоящее развитие и перелом деградации. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада сначала решил распространять Бхагавад-Гиту и другие книги, чтобы набралось достаточное количество людей, чтобы суметь на этой почве построить отдельное общество основанное на совершенно иных принципах.

----------


## VitaliyT

А что касается того как это сделать, то надо общаться преданным. Создавать общие совместные проекты, сначала небольшие, потом побольше. Только так можно создать это общество. Никак иначе. 

Поэтому вот эти вот все мысли, брахманы, шудры, кшатрии. Надо забыть про это пока. Все шудры. Надо выходить на платформу разума и общаться и создавать что-то. Если что-то будет создано - значит это работает - вот и всё. Надо просто быть разумными. Ничего больше не надо. Пока это не будет понятно критической массе преданных - всё это пустые разговоры.

----------


## VitaliyT

Поэтому активные разумные преданные должны объединяться, отбросить все социальные условности - психологи, гуру, администраторы, астрологи и все остальные - надо просто общаться на платформе разума, без всех этих социальных условностей. А уже когда мы нащупаем вот этот вот здравый смысл в широком кругу, тогда уже можно увидеть кто есть кто и делать то, что он делает лучше всего и не важно что это будет, это будет естественно.

Поэтому делать надо одно - общаться. И не пытаться обманывать себя и других.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Те кто в страсти путь себя кормят сказками о светлом будущем. :smilies:  :vanca calpa: 

Жить нам и прогрессировать надо сейчас!

Мы будем следовать Шриле Прабхупаде а Он говорил всегда старайтесь! :cool: 

Нам, прежде всего надо жить учитывая свою варну и ашрам, потому что мы склонны жить в социуме у нас есть ещё материальные желания. :pandit: 

Поэтому здравомыслящие преданные не слушайте тех кто говорит иначе чем Шрила Прабхупада и ачарьи тогда вы будете счастливы сейчас в своей жизни! :kirtan: 

Дайви-варнашрама 
Ки-джай! :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

> Варнаашрама существует всегда. Ей не надо "образовываться" и ее не надо строить.


Варны существуют всегда как качества человека и склонности в общении с другими людьми, но это ещё не общество. Хотя часто и видны некоторые разделения по качествам в группах, но вот полноценного *общества* варнашрамы *как общей принятой культуры отношений* сейчас нет нигде.
Попросту говоря, если никто разумно не следует требованиям, предъявляемым к его варне, то как это можно назвать варнашрамой?
Общество варнашрамы - это не только склонности, но ещё и *обязанности*.
Спрашивая о построении варнашрамы, я имею в виду то, как практически реализовать разумное следование *обязанностям* своей варны большой группой людей.





> Разговор с вами бесполезен, впечатление, что вы даже не читали ответы Шрилы Прабхупады в этой беседе с непонимающими учениками.


Если вас раздражает моё видение этого вопроса, то вы в праве прекратить общение со мной в этой ветке.  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Варнашрама - это не варны (и тем более не касты) и не ашрамы, а правильное взаимодействие между варнами и ашрамами. Сейчас все варны и ашрамы есть, а варнашрамы нет, т.к. нет правильного взаимодействия. Почему? Потому что большинство преданных по-прежнему пытается играть роль наслаждающихся, а не слуг. Варнашрама построена на идее служения Богу и друг другу согласно своей варне и ашраму. Пока дух служения даже у преданных не настолько силен, чтобы варны и ашрамы правильно взаимодействовали. Каждый тянет одеяло на себя. Нет правильного взаимодействия между брахманами и кшатриями. От отношений этих двух высших варн зависит благополучие всего общества преданных. Чтобы идея варнашрамы начала работать, нужно всем понять ту самую главную идею, которую до нас пытался донести Шрила Прабхупада - мы вечные слуги Кришны в общефилософском смысле, а в практически прикладном смысле мы слуги слуг слуг... Кришны. Если мы поймем, что дух служения Кришне и друг другу - это основа, то тогда все станет очень простым и возвышенным, а варны и ашрамы станут просто инструментами служения Кришне и друг другу. Вот вам и варнашрама. Когда между варнами и ашрамами идет соперничество, это приводит к классовой борьбе и другим социальным аномалиям (феминизм как реакция на угнетение женщин и т.д.).

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Спасибо хорошо написано! :namaste: 
Варны и ашрамы есть сейчас но как говорит Нарада Муни в искажённой форме.
Главное двигаться в правильном направлении, трансформация не происходит за один день, для этого и даётся варнашрама но следование по этому пути уже сейчас будет приносить удовлетворение.

----------


## Кеша

Вот и разобрались. Варны и ашрамы есть сейчас, а варнашраму (как взаимодействие между ними) всё-таки надо строить.  :crazy:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но есть классовая зависть и классовое пренебрежение.


Но варнашрама - это не известное всем деление на классы и как следствие классовое противостояние... В варнаашраме в центре Бог и люди удовлетворены своим положением. 





> Но зависть как изжить?


Вы явно про зависть пролетариата к эксплуататорам.  

Шудры не завидуют, они счастливы, потому что на своем месте. 

Как и всем, шудрам дают образование, в этой беседе Шрила Прабхупада об этом и говорит.  

В процессе образования объясняют обязанности варн. Анализируя себя, человек осознает, к какому уровню ответственности он готов и что именно дает ему счастье.  Шудры не могут брать на себя ответственность за денежные потоки и людские ресурсы, это приносит им не счастье, а беспокойства. Если кто-то не готов к высокому уровню ответственности, то и возможностей меньше. О какой зависти тогда речь, если такова моя природа.

Жириновский кстати, уже высказал идею, что бедных не надо учить дальше какого-то уровня, иначе мол, сами себе готовим новую революцию. Вот это и есть кастовое сознание (место в социуме определяется по рождению). А должно быть - по качествам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И как же доверять свою жизнь обществу, в котором кшатрии и брахманы не могут договориться между собой? А они точно кшатрии и брахманы?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И как же доверять свою жизнь обществу, в котором кшатрии и брахманы не могут договориться между собой? А они точно кшатрии и брахманы?


В том-то и дело, что сейчас нет явно выраженных варн. Все перемешано. Несмотря на все критерии, людям очень трудно, порой совсем невозможно определить свою варну.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И как же доверять свою жизнь обществу, в котором кшатрии и брахманы не могут договориться между собой? А они точно кшатрии и брахманы?


Духовная жизнь преданных не зависит от отношений брахманов и кшатриев. От этого зависит социальная жизнь, общественные отношения. Да, вы правы, если у кшатриев и брахманов есть проблемы в отношениях, это говорит о их невысокой квалификации. Скорее, они потенциальные брахманы и кшатрии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В том-то и дело, что сейчас нет явно выраженных варн. Все перемешано. Несмотря на все критерии, людям очень трудно, порой совсем невозможно определить свою варну.


По-моему, все работающие по найму, не важно, каков при этом у человека уровень интереса к философии... шудры. 
Вайшьев легко определить, свое дело.  
Кшатриев на порядки меньше. 
Брахманов тоже. 

Вся сложность в том, чтобы согласиться, что очень многие из тех, кто любят философию и находятся в поиске истины, но работают по найму, получается, что все равно - шудры... 

Но в этой беседе Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что становиться шудрами - это вовсе не наша задача, для преданных это лишь роли, чтобы показывать пример для социума.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Духовная жизнь преданных не зависит от отношений брахманов и кшатриев. От этого зависит социальная жизнь, общественные отношения.


 А как тогда понимать, например, что не так давно приняли резолюцию Джи-Би-Си, которой приравняли административных лидеров общин (получается, что кшатриев либо уже квалифицированных, либо только потенциальных) к духовным лидерам (гуру учеников ИСККОН). Это ведь отражается на духовной жизни преданных. Зачем приравнивать административных лидеров к духовным, если у этих варн разные полномочия...

Если это пример того, когда они наоборот, договорились, и это официальный документ, закрепляющий право кшатрия определять духовную жизнь преданных, то это и непонятно...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

А Вы можете для наглядности процитировать соответствующую выдержку из резолюции?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А как тогда понимать, например, что не так давно приняли резолюцию Джи-Би-Си, которой приравняли административных лидеров общин (получается, что кшатриев либо уже квалифицированных, либо только потенциальных) к духовным лидерам (гуру учеников ИСККОН). Это ведь отражается на духовной жизни преданных. Зачем приравнивать административных лидеров к духовным, если у этих варн разные полномочия...
> 
> Если это пример того, когда они наоборот, договорились, и это официальный документ, закрепляющий право кшатрия определять духовную жизнь преданных, то это и непонятно...


Насколько я понимаю, цель этого документа не в том, чтобы уравнять кшатриев с брахманами, а в том, чтобы преданный понимал, что кроме далекого дикша-гуру у него еще есть местные шикша-гуру, которые каждодневно помогают ему в развитии. Кроме того, когда мы говорим о преданных, то в первую очередь имеется в виду, что все мы слуги Кришны, а варна просто показывает, каким именно образом мы служим. В определенном смысле президент храма или другой руководитель, выполняющий административные функции, так же является шикша-гуру своих подопечных, т.к. он в первую очередь преданный, а уж потом руководитель. Все проблемы возникают когда материальная природа начинает доминировать над духовной, когда руководитель в первую очередь хочет достичь внешних результатов, жертвуя внутренним сознанием. Это самый тонкий и сложный момент в управлении. Из-за этого деградировали многие президенты храмов и другие руководители, которые были не достаточно зрелыми и не могли уравновесить материальные и духовные обязанности. Поэтому у президента храма должен быть брахманический совет, который бы помогал руководителю гармонизировать материальную и духовную сторону. Так должно быть в идеале. Это ведическая концепция. Но мы видим, что у нас часто руководитель вынужден действовать в обоих режимах (брахманическом и кшатрийском) попеременно, что очень утомляет человека. Обязанности должны быть разделены.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

В письме к Киртанананде от 18 октября 1973 года вы говорите: «Они не могут примириться с разнообразием, но если мы всегда будем держать в центре Кришну, то разнообразие не помеха. Это называется единство в многообразии». В том же письме сказано: «…если различия во мнениях приводят к драке, значит, мы просто находимся на материальном уровне. Попытайся следовать философии единства в многообразии». И еще: «Строго следуй принципу единства в многообразии». Копии этого письма Вы отправили Карандхаре дасу и Моханананде дасу.

Неизбежную институциональную дихотомию «консерваторы – либералы» можно рассматривать как творческие разногласия. При этом каждой из сторон придется понять точку зрения оппонента. Как заметил бывший Госсекретарь США Роберт С. Макнамара, нужно учиться «сопереживать врагу». Говорю это не к тому, что Макнамару следует принять за авторитет или что консерваторы и либералы ИСККОН – враги, я лишь хочу сказать, что у таких, как Макнамара есть чему поучитьс


Перед ИСККОН стоят трудные задачи. Стать такими, какими Вы хотели нас видеть – дело непростое. Требуется бесконечная терпимость, находчивость, новаторство, глубокие напряженные размышления и нестандартный подход, а также мужество, чтобы измениться, если нужно. 

И коль скоро речь зашла о формулах успешного менеджмента, Принцип «единства в многообразии» следует поставить во главу угла.

Группы преданных, специализирующиеся на альтернативных способах разрешения конфликтов, пока только учатся правильному поведению в случае разногласий (то же, что разнообразие, но в удвоенном варианте). За 2005-6 год по лунному календарю эти группы участвовали в урегулировании сотен конфликтов по всему миру. Их лидеры всегда готовы учиться чему-то новому. 

А менеджмент, как и многое другое, предполагает постоянный процесс обучения. Сейчас по данной дисциплине можно получать степень магистра или писать диссертацию. При этом особое внимание уделяется обучению и оценке ситуации. Среди профессиональных управленцев есть мнение, что успех заключается не в том, чтобы превзойти противника, а в том, чтобы сам факт его существования стал нерелевантным. 

Если ИСККОН подразумевает образование, то стремление учиться и смирение должны стать синонимами. 

Конечно, суха теория, и на практике все гораздо сложнее. Но кто сказал, что попасть в духовный мир легко?

Мукунда Госвами

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Среди профессиональных управленцев есть мнение, что успех заключается не в том, чтобы превзойти противника, а в том, чтобы сам факт его существования стал нерелевантным.


Если в английском оригинале стоит слово irrelevant, то лучше перевести его как "неактуальный, несущественный,неуместный", но никак не "нерелевантный". Это уже конкретное издевательство над русским языком.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Насколько я понимаю, цель этого документа не в том, чтобы уравнять кшатриев с брахманами, а в том, чтобы преданный понимал, что кроме далекого дикша-гуру у него еще есть местные шикша-гуру, которые каждодневно помогают ему в развитии.


А вот например, такая ситуация. Мне в самом начале практики, когда дикша-гуру был далеко, местные лидеры помогали конечно же, только первые годы. Потом они сменились, жизнь их пошла у кого как. Новых лидеров своими лидерами естественно уже не считаешь, все они даже в ИСККОН пришли позже. Тем преданным, кто пришли раньше них и не нуждаются в их помощи и опеке, они могут не то что помогать, а даже сознательно либо бессознательно мешать. Если Джи-Би-Си знают опасность этой ситуации и для самих же лидеров, и для других преданных, зачем же они еще более усиливают позицию местных лидеров? Ведь невозможно духовного лидера навязывать. Но этой резолюцией, по-моему, это и делается. Также, если гуру много, их можно выбирать, то шикша-гуру получается, приходится строго - выбирать из местных управленцев. И преданные далеко не всегда получают шикшу именно у тех самых нескольких управленцев, но скорее выбирают так же, как гуру - сердцем.  

Так зачем нужна эта резолюция... все-таки ради рекомендаций? 

Авторитет лидера-управленца вполне оправдан необходимостью поддержания ятры, это всем понятно и не вызывает никаких вопросов. Но приравнивание их к духовному авторитету гуру у меня, например, вызывает и недоумение, и протест.

Тому самому эффекту синергии, когда преданные легко понимают друг друга, рады друг другу, счастливы в служении, точно это не помогает. Вернее, новые управленцы могут этот эффект получить - с теми, для кого они естественные лидеры, кого они сами воспитали.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Так зачем нужна эта резолюция... все-таки ради рекомендаций?


Нет. Рекомендации и до резолюции существовали. Все таки документ называется не "уравнивание" гуру и местных руководителей, а "гармонизация двух линий управления". Это разные вещи. Вы сами написали, что на начальном этапе вашей духовной жизни местные лидеры вам хорошо помогали. Потом вы уже сами перешли в категорию опытных преданных, не столь зависимых от местного руководства. Вот это и надо признать. Что местные руководители реально играют воспитательную роль, не только дикша-гуру принимает участие в воспитании и образовании ученика. Большинство вопросов, которые раньше преданные задавали на даршанах своим гуру, можно было легко и просто решить с местными руководителями. Но преданные часто думали, что только мой гуру может дать правильный ответ. Это явный перекос. Поэтому и нужна эта самая "гармонизация".

Никто не навязывает местного руководителя в качестве автоматического духовного лидера для всех местных преданных. Это мы уже проходили. Это называлось системой зональных ачарьев. Преданные свободны в своем выборе духовного учителя не только в смысле дикша-гуру, но и в смысле шикша-гуру.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

О какой резолюции вы беседуете? Не могли бы дать ссылку или цитату?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Гармонизация  линий руководства в ИСККОН
 История темы
 Несколько лет назад GBC начал разрабатывать систематизированный план для будущего развития ИСККОН. Они выбрали несколько наиболее важных для Движения вопросов и сформировали комитеты для их обсуждения. Одному из комитетов было поручено изучить противоречия между линиями руководства в ИСККОН и предложить метод для устранения разногласий между ними. Членами этого комитета были Бхану Свами, Гурупрасада Свами, Прахладананда Свами, Рамаи Свами, Шиварама Свами, Бадринараян Свами и, позже, Ниранджана Свами. 

 Основная тема этого эссе
Далее в этом эссе мы сконцентрируемся исключительно на определении принципов, которым должны следовать инициирующие или наставляющие духовные учители, ученики инициирующих или наставляющих духовных учителей, зональные секретари GBC, региональные секретари, президенты храмов и другие администраторы, уполномоченные ИСККОН. Цель заключается в том, чтобы предотвратить возможное недопонимание между духовными учителями и администраторами, а также свести до минимума влияние этого недопонимания на преданных, о которых они обоюдно заботятся.
 Определение термина «духовный учитель»
Следует отметить, что далее, если не будет уточняться отдельно, при упоминании термина «духовный учитель» мы имеем в виду как инициирующих, так и наставляющих духовных учителей (включая администраторов, которые действуют как таковые). Кроме того, когда бы мы ни упоминали термин «духовное руководство», мы имеем в виду духовного учителя или администратора, чьи наставления (шикша) и пример сформировали фундамент веры преданного в преданное служение и являются основой для развития преданного в будущем.

 Руководство в ИСККОН
Это эссе не является подробным или окончательным анализом административной системы ИСККОН, так же как и подробным анализом гуру-таттвы – необходимых качеств и обязанностей духовного учителя и процесса выбора духовного учителя.
Основная предпосылка этого эссе такова: является преданный инициирующим или наставляющим духовным учителем, санньяси, членом GBC, зональным секретарем, региональным секретарем, президентом храма, лидером общины, или другим руководителем в ИСККОН, предоставляемые ему полномочия являются полными, только если он или она следует наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады служить в ИСККОН под руководством полного GBC.
 Чтобы утвердить эту предпосылку, достаточно подчеркнуть, что Его Божественная Милость постоянно и четко устанавливал этот принцип в своих наставлениях, а также подписанных им официальных документах. Шрила Прабхупада, таким образом, четко определил, что полный GBC является высшим руководящим органом. Он также указал, что полномочия полного GBC включают ответственность за духовное руководство (шикшу) во всем ИСККОН, когда в этом есть необходимость, включая всех преданных, служащих в качестве духовных учителей:

 Репортер: «Есть ли кто-то, кто будет вашим преемником в качестве главного учителя движения?»
 Шрила Прабхупада: «Я обучаю некоторых продвинутых учеников, чтобы они естественно могли принять эту ответственность. Я сделал их GBC» [Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады с репортером, Лос Анджелес, 4 июня 1976].
Другими словами, хотя полный GBC является наивысшим руководящим органом в ИСККОН, обязанность членов GBC – не только управлять, но и обучать.

 Две линии руководства
Принимая во внимание, что преданный получает духовное вдохновение от высшего руководства ИСККОН, следует отметить, что существуют две линии руководства и их представители. Одна является преимущественно духовной, другая же – преимущественно административной. Обе линии руководства служат своим уникальным и в то же время взаимозависимым целям, повинуясь указаниям нашего Основателя-ачарьи. Обе уполномочены полным советом GBC давать прибежище преданным, находящимся в сфере их заботы. Это прибежище предоставляется как через наставления, так и посредством примера.
Различая таким образом две линии духовного руководства в этом контексте (одна – преимущественно духовная, другая – преимущественно административная), мы не предполагаем, что административная линия противоречит духовной. Также мы не предполагаем, что духовная линия руководства каким-либо образом более привилегированна или чиста по своей природе.
 «Менеджмент – это также духовная деятельность… Это устроено Кришной» [Беседа со Шрилой Прабхупадой, 16 января 1977, Калькутта]. 
«В нашей проповеднической деятельности … мы имеем дело с очень большим количеством собственности и денег, так много книг покупается и продается, но поскольку вся эта деятельность относится к движению сознания Кришны, она никогда не должна считаться материальной. Если кто-то поглощен мыслями о таком менеджменте, это не означает, что он не в сознании Кришны. Если человек строго соблюдает регулирующие принципы повторения шестнадцати кругов маха-мантры каждый день, то его деятельность в материальном мире ради распространения движения сознания Кришны не отличается от духовного развития сознания Кришны» [Шримад Бхагаватам, 5.16.3, комментарий].
 В духовном обществе администратор не может выполнять свои обязанности и руководить, просто провозглашая правила и заставляя следовать им. Сами правила должны иметь духовную основу, а их выполнение и обеспечение соблюдения должны соответствовать вайшнавским принципам. Администраторы, которые служат с таким пониманием, как правило, имеют полновесный духовный авторитет среди находящихся в зоне их ответственности преданных.
 Мы должны, таким образом, видеть единство между «духовным» и «административным». Но в то же время есть некоторое различие, и понимание этого одновременного единства и различия требует четкого использования этих двух терминов с их пояснением.



 Духовная линия руководства
 Духовная линия руководства начинается с Господа Кришны и продолжается Брахмой, Нарадой, Вьясой и всей ученической преемственностью через Шрилу Прабхупаду, нашего Основателя-ачарью. Те, кто следуют нашей сампрадае и служат под руководством полного GBC, уполномочены давать прибежище в этой духовной линии под эгидой ИСККОН. Эта духовная линия может включать членов GBC, зональных секретарей, духовных учителей, санньяси, региональных секретарей, президентов храмов, лидеров общин, путешествующих проповедников и проповедников в общинах. На самом деле, любой, кто строго следует истинному духовному учителю как своим примером, так и указаниями, может быть уполномочен представлять духовную линию руководства.
 Обычно наиболее важным духовным авторитетом для человека является его инициирующий или наставляющий духовный учитель. В писаниях ясно говорится, что преданные должны подчиняться и быть верными своим духовным учителям. Духовные учители таким образом оказывают влияние на своих учеников, обучая их науке бхакти. Духовные учители, следовательно, играют значительную роль в предоставлении своим ученикам духовного образования и вдохновения, которое необходимо для продвижения в сознании Кришны.

 Административная линия руководства
В административной линии руководства согласно наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады руководство Обществом и обеспечение соблюдения его правил осуществляется полным GBC. Когда мы используем термин «руководство» в контексте административной структуры, мы не имеем в виду абсолютную, непогрешимую власть, такую как авторитет писаний. Под этим термином подразумеваются полномочия организовать проповедническое движение так, чтобы оно соответствовало наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады. Для исполнения этих полномочий его последователи приняли административную систему ИСККОН, данную Шрилой Прабхупадой для обеспечения развития храмов, преданных-прихожан (не являющихся жителями храмов) и проектов, таких как фермы и гурукулы, а также других соответствующих организаций и субъектов. 
 Таким образом, чтобы лучше служить этому расширяющемуся полю деятельности и его членам, данная структура на сегодняшний день включает различные региональные, национальные и континентальные управляющие органы, состоящие из членов GBC, зональных секретарей, духовных учителей, санньяси, региональных секретарей, президентов храмов, лидеров общин, путешествующих проповедников и проповедников в общинах. При этом эта структура не ограничивается только перечисленным списком лиц.

 Определение расхождений
Хотя в идеальном мире ИСККОН мог бы работать так, как желал того Шрила Прабхупада, мы однако наблюдаем, что иногда представители одной из линий руководства вмешиваются в деятельность представителей другой линии.
Например, случается, что духовные лидеры вмешиваются в деятельность компетентных и ответственных администраторов. Иногда такой духовный лидер не считает себя частью зональной административной структуры, в которой его проповедь имеет влияние (хотя он на самом деле подотчетен ей). Однако он все же прямым либо непрямым образом руководит некоторыми проектами в пределах этой структуры.

 Таким образом, иногда духовные лидеры руководят преданными, денежными средствами и даже проектами, за которые отвечают их последователи и подопечные [«подопечные» – это не только те, кто зависит духовно. Есть случаи, когда преданные также финансово зависят от своего духовного руководства и финансово поддерживаются структурами, созданными духовным руководством]. При этом без какого-либо четкого соглашения с административной структурой, с которой они пересекаются. Поступая так, духовные лидеры могут непреднамеренно подорвать административную линию руководства, воодушевляя своих подопечных служить и быть лояльными отдельно созданной, собственной административной структуре, развившейся вследствие их влияния как духовного лидера.

Такое развитие событий приводит не только к сумятице, но и к возникновению духа сепаратизма. Подобные ситуации могут также стать предметом спора для администраторов, хотя младшие администраторы часто воздерживаются от прямого высказывания своего недовольства, потому что чувствуют страх перед совершением оскорблений, особенно по отношению к духовным учителям.

В свою очередь, есть администраторы, которые иногда не предоставляют адекватной духовной заботы. Это может привести к тому, что духовный учитель пожелает вмешаться и предложит альтернативу текущему общению и служению своего ученика.
 К примеру, администраторы могут иногда уделять больше внимания административным целям, чем садхане, чистой проповеди или развитию чистоты в преданном служении тех, кто находится под их покровительством. Администраторы могут даже пренебрегать духовным развитием тех, кто находится в их юрисдикции, но не предлагает ресурсы для помощи в реализации их административного видения. Хотя при этом такие администраторы, возможно, сами мало чего сделали для того, чтобы воодушевить этих преданных помогать, или же не уполномочили других сделать это. 

 Уважение к административной линии руководства
 Вышеупомянутые ситуации становятся причиной трений между духовной и административной линиями руководства.
Бывает, что финансово независимые преданные не связаны с местной ятрой через административную систему. Все же, не нужно предполагать, что местные административные структуры не предпринимают никаких усилий, чтобы включить каждого преданного или того, кто стремится стать преданным, в организованную в данном месте систему заботы о преданных общины.
 Поэтому, с уважением к служению администраторов ИСККОН, духовному учителю следует всегда стремиться получать одобрение администраторов района, где живут его ученики, прежде чем предлагать им новый проект или служение или же вмешиваться в другие решения администрации.

 Наилучший вариант - это с самого начала общения с учениками обучить их проявлять уважение к местным администраторам. Администраторы ИСККОН выполняют обязанности по поддержанию храмов, Божеств, данных нам Шрилой Прабхупадой стандартов и распространению его книг.
 «Установление Божества означает регулярное поклонение без сбоев и навсегда» [Письмо Шивананде, 2 сентября 1971].
 Поэтому духовным учителям следует обучать своих учеников служить миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, сотрудничая с местными лидерами и администраторами.
 Но это не означает, что администратор обладает полной свободой игнорировать законные потребности подчиненных или же имеет право игнорировать пожелания духовных учителей, которые просят, чтобы администратор обеспечил должную заботу их ученикам. Ему следует быть внимательными к пожеланиям духовных учителей и потребностям их учеников.

Если духовный учитель все же ясно чувствует, что уровень заботы о его учениках в рамках местной административной структуры является неадекватным, учитывая уровень их отдачи и налагаемые на них обязательства, то он может обратиться от их имени к более высоким представителям административной структуры, например, местному члену GBC, или воспользоваться другими методами апелляции в ИСККОН, как указано далее в этом документе.
 Более подробно мы рассмотрим эту тему далее. Перед этим же коротко обсудим тему веры. Представителям обеих линий руководства следует учитывать важность элемента веры в рассматриваемых вопросах. 

 Руководство основано на постоянном развитии веры
Наибольшая ценность ИСККОН – это вера его членов. Даже если не будет храмов, проектов, дохода и останется всего несколько последователей, однако будет вера, то это будет процветанием в истинном смысле этого слова. Рассмотрим, что Шрила Прабхупада написал в следующем письме:
 «В санскритской литературе есть поговорка о том, что воодушевленные люди получают благосклонность Богини процветания. В западной части мира есть реальный результат этой поговорки. Людей в этой части мира очень воодушевляет материальное продвижение, и они его получают. Подобным образом, в соответствии с наставлениями Шрилы Рупы Госвами, если мы воодушевляемся духовным, то мы также получаем успех в этом. Например, я приехал в вашу страну в очень преклонном возрасте, но у меня было одно преимущество: энтузиазм и вера в моего духовного учителя. Я считаю, что лишь это дает мне свет надежды, и позволило достичь всего, что достигнуто с вашей помощью» [Письмо Джая Говинде, Титтенхерст, 15 октября 1969].
Также в комментарии к стиху 9.3 «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Вера является наиболее важным фактором для прогресса в сознании Кришны… Только благодаря вере человек может продвигаться в сознании Кришны».

 Тем, кто находится в духовной линии руководства, следует проповедовать и вести себя таким образом, чтобы питать и защищать веру своих подопечных в чистое преданное служение, нашу сампрадаю, Шрилу Прабхупаду и ИСККОН, включая его администрацию. Духовные учители также имеют дополнительную ответственность взращивать и защищать веру администраторов ИСККОН в то, что они (духовные учители) являются достойными представителями духовной линии руководства. Если духовные учители будут действовать противоположным образом, они подорвут веру других. 
 И наоборот, тем, кто находится в административной линии руководства, следует руководить, проповедовать и вести себя таким образом, чтобы развивать и поддерживать доверие к себе представителей духовной линии руководства и их учеников. Благодаря тому, что администраторы будут проявлять искреннюю заботу о зависимых от них преданных, духовные учители, в свою очередь, будут воодушевлять своих учеников помогать администраторам в их служении. Но если действия администраторов будут противоречить духовным принципам, а также духовным интересам преданных, за которых они отвечают, это также подорвет веру других.

Поэтому ради защиты веры всех членов ИСККОН необходимо сформулировать четкие принципы, которым будут следовать обе линии руководства. 
Духовные учители не являются независимыми
Чтобы обосновать необходимость существования четко определенных принципов, мы рассмотрим положение духовных учителей в рамках административной структуры ИСККОН.
Когда Шрила Прабхупада физически присутствовал, он был единственным инициирующим духовным учителем ИСККОН, основным шикша-гуру и главным административным руководителем, находясь выше GBC:
«… мы руководим нашим движением сознания Кришны с помощью GBC. У нас есть около 20 членов GBC, заботящихся о делах по всему миру, а выше GBC нахожусь я. Под руководством GBC в каждом центре есть президент храма, секретарь, казначей. Таким образом, президент храма отвечает перед GBC, а GBC ответственен передо мной. Так мы управляем…» [Письмо Васудеве, Новый Вриндаван, 30 июня 1976].
 Сейчас, при физическом отсутствии Шрилы Прабхупады, структура несколько изменилась. Его Божественная Милость дал наставления о том, что GBC должен быть высшим руководящим органом в ИСККОН. В то же время он указал, что у Общества должно быть много духовных учителей:
 «Любой, кто следует приказу Господа Чайтаньи под руководством Его истинного представителя, может стать духовным учителем, и я хочу, чтобы в мое отсутствие все мои ученики стали истинными духовными учителями для распространения сознания Кришны по всему миру» [Письмо Мадхусудане, Навадвипа, 2 ноября 1967].

Это приводит к затруднительной ситуации. Многие духовные организации имеют одного духовного учителя, действующего в качестве единого главы, в то время как в ИСККОН есть много духовных учителей в рамках одной организации. Также существует «руководящий орган», который является «высшим административным органом» для всей организации. Предполагается, что служащие в ИСККОН духовные учители должны следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и работать под эгидой полного GBC.

Таким образом, духовные учители обязаны следовать курсу и правилам поведения Общества, включая правила, изложенные в этом утвержденном GBC документе, и подчиняться решениям GBC. В обязанности гуру входит воодушевлять своих учеников общаться и служить в уже созданных администраторами проектах и системе заботы о преданных ИСККОН, которые существуют в районе жительства этих учеников, – вместо того, чтобы воодушевлять их общаться только с ними (духовными учителями) или с их структурами и проектами, которые не имеют связи с зональной административной структурой ИСККОН.
 Ученикам не следует создавать конфликтов между своими руководителями
Ученикам также нужно понимать более масштабную картину в ИСККОН. Понятно, что духовный учитель может быть духовно более продвинут, чем любой член GBC или любой другой администратор ИСККОН (хотя не исключено, что местные GBC или администраторы ИСККОН могут быть духовно более продвинуты, чем отдельные духовные учители).

Тем не менее, что касается духовного руководства Общества, как мы уже четко показали, Шрила Прабхупада наделил соответствующими полномочиями полный совет GBC и его индивидуальных членов, а также других администраторов ИСККОН.
Если ученик ошибочно думает, что его или ее духовный учитель находится выше полного GBC, а также принятых в ИСККОН законов и правил, то это должно быть исправлено духовным учителем или другими руководителями. В противном случае, такое неправильное понимание может привести к конфликту между духовным и административным руководством ученика.

 На самом деле, всем ученикам нужно следовать своим руководителям в ИСККОН, так же как и всем инициирующим и наставляющим духовным учителям, в свою очередь, нужно следовать их руководителям в ИСККОН.
 Поэтому как своим примером, так и наставлениями всем духовным учителям следует не только обучать своих учеников науке бхакти, но и правильным отношениям с административной структурой ИСККОН, а также показывать им правильные взаимоотношения самих духовных учителей с этой структурой.

Основные принципы
 Образование, которое должны получать ученики
 Обязанность духовного учителя ИСККОН заключается в том, чтобы помочь ученикам ясно понимать следующее:
 1) Духовный учитель авторитетен на основе своей верности Шриле Прабхупаде. Это также подразумевает верность приказу Шрилы Прабхупады действовать в его миссии, ИСККОН.
 2) Духовный учитель является членом ИСККОН и, как таковой, ответственен перед коллективной волей руководства ИСККОН, советом GBC.
 3) Духовный учитель не получает каких-либо особых прав или преимуществ в использовании ресурсов ИСККОН просто на основании того, что он является духовным учителем. Более того, духовный учитель не должен злоупотреблять своими правами и положением по отношению к ученикам.
 4) Ученикам нужно следовать своим руководителям в ИСККОН на основе примера, который устанавливают инициирующие и наставляющие духовные учителя, когда следуют своим руководителям в ИСККОН. 

 5) В сущности, задача ученика заключается в том, чтобы предаться Кришне через духовного учителя, и это также подразумевает признание и уважение других старших в администрации ИСККОН, помогающих этому ученику в процессе духовного прогресса.
 6) Духовно зрелые администраторы могут быть главными шикша-гуру для преданных, которые не являются их инициированными учениками, и инициирующий духовный учитель должен в полной мере поощрять такие отношения. 

 Поведение гуру
Помимо этого, чтобы проявить уважение к административной линии руководства и содействовать развитию и защите веры администраторов в духовную линию руководства, каждому духовному учителю следует:
 1) При первом посещении или даже перед прибытием в храм или проповеднический центр ИСККОН, спросить у местного администратора, как он (духовный учитель) может послужить ятре во время своего визита, а не просто следовать своим планам.
 2) Перед планированием поездки в зону или регион, где нет храма или проповеднического центра, сначала спросить зонального представителя GBC, есть ли у местных лидеров планы в отношении этого места или региона, в осуществлении которых он (духовный учитель) может быть полезен.
 3) Если есть разногласия по административным решениям, сделать все возможное для сотрудничества с соответствующими руководителями. Если не удается достичь согласия, то духовному учителю следует считаться с мнением соответствующего руководства. При этом у него есть возможность обратиться к вышестоящему руководству, если в этом есть необходимость.

Обязанности администраторов
 Ради сотрудничества в ИСККОН, уважения к духовной линии руководства, развития и защиты веры духовных учителей и учеников в административную структуру, всем администраторам следует:
 1) Быть восприимчивым к советам инициирующих духовных учителей или других путешествующих проповедников, которые посещают территорию, на которую распространяются полномочия данного администратора. В особенности относительно вопросов заботы о преданных.
 2) Защищать в своих подопечных веру в чистое преданное служение и принцип принятия инициирующего и наставляющих духовных учителей и служения им.
3) Поощрять и поддерживать систему заботы о преданных (такую как система наставничества, брахманический совет и т.д.) в сфере их административных полномочий.
 4) Обучить администраторов в своей линии руководства принципам заботы о преданных.
 5) Информировать приезжающих духовных учителей о духовном здоровье и общем благосостоянии их учеников.

 6) Воодушевлять приезжих духовных учителей и путешествующих проповедников общаться с теми учениками, которые нуждаются в помощи и будут наиболее восприимчивы к такой помощи. Также следует помогать им в этом процессе.
 7) Обеспечить наличие справедливой системы рекомендаций на инициацию, которая бы не допускала необоснованного давления или манипуляций со стороны местной администрации ради достижения административных целей. 

Итоги:
Чтобы стимулировать процветание в духовной жизни преданных, Шрила Прабхупада создал в ИСККОН административную структуру с четкими линиями руководства. Каждому члену ИСККОН следует уважать эту структуру и научиться работать в ней. Цель административной структуры духовна: содействовать духовному продвижению членов ИСККОН через общение с преданными, возможности для служения и эффективные стратегии проповеди. В то же самое время, ИСККОН подтверждает фундаментальную важность принятия инициации от истинного духовного учителя. 
Высший авторитет - это, разумеется, наш Основатель-ачарья Шрила Прабхупада, являющийся инициирующим духовным учителем многих преданных в ИСККОН и главным наставляющим духовным учителем каждого преданного сейчас и в будущем. Также важна роль множества инициирующих и наставляющих духовных учителей, служащих в ИСККОН в настоящее время. 

Всем духовным учителям и их ученикам следует в свою очередь ценить в нашем обществе роль администраторов, помогающих вести и обучать учеников и поддерживающих материальную базу, которую ИСККОН предоставляет для духовного продвижения учеников. Всем духовным учителям и их ученикам следует работать совместно в рамках административной структуры ИСККОН – как для того, чтобы самим извлечь духовное благо, так и для того, чтобы помочь процветанию Общества.

 Этот дух сотрудничества и взаимного уважения является наилучшим способом сохранения единства Общества, удовлетворения Шрилы Прабхупады и расширения миссии санкиртаны.

Находясь в настроении Господа Чайтаньи, Шрила Прабхупада желал, чтобы движение санкиртаны распространилось по всему миру – «в каждом городе и деревне». Он продемонстрировал это желание своими постоянными путешествиями, письменными трудами и проповедью. Он просил своих учеников повсеместно открывать центры, распространять его книги, прасад, организовывать привлекательные фестивали и т.д. Шрила Прабхупада желал, чтобы ИСККОН продолжал расширяться и восходил, как благословенная луна милости Господа Чайтаньи. 
Именно для этой цели Шрила Прабхупада основал ИСККОН как духовную организацию с административной структурой. Цель этой структуры – поддержать стандарты, которые он установил, предоставить преданным прибежище и духовную поддержку, а также поддержать и расширить миссию санкиртаны. Чтобы удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду, донося милость Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай до обусловленных душ, всем в ИСККОН – духовным учителям, ученикам и администраторам – следует действовать в этой структуре в духе сотрудничества.

конец

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Английский оригинал здесь: http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11718

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Точнее здесь: http://www.dandavats.com/?page_id=506

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По решению GBC все кандидаты на первую инициацию должны обязательно ознакомиться с этим текстом.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

* * *РУКОВОДСТВО *ПО МЕНЕДЖМЕНТУ ИСККОН
* * * * * * *МЕЖДУНАРОДНОЕ ОБЩЕСТВО СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ
* * * * * ОСНОВАТЕЛЬ-АЧАРЙА: ЕГО БОЖЕСТВЕННАЯ МИЛОСТЬ
* * * * * * *А.Ч. БХАКТИВЕДАНТА СВАМИ ПРАБХУПАДА




Одобрено Руководящим Советом (GBC) ИСККОН в Феврале 1996.




Приложение.




ТАБЛИЦА 3. ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННАЯ СТРУКТУРА БОЛЬШОГО ХРАМА И ОБЩИНЫ ИСККОН




* * * * * * * * * * * * --------------¬
* * * * * * * * --------¦ *Орган GBC *¦---------¬
* * ------------+-¬ * * L-------------- * *-----+--------------------¬
* * ¦ Министерства¦ * * * * * * * * * * * *¦ Зональный Секретарь GBC ¦
* * ¦ *GBC * * * *¦ * * * * * * * * * * * *¦ * * * * * * * * * * * * ¦
* * L------T------- * * * * * * * * * * * *L-----T--------------------
* * * * * *¦ * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * ¦
* * * * * *+-------T------------T-------------T--+-------T--------¬
* * * * * *¦ * ----+-----T------+------T------+-----T----+---T----+------¬
* * * * * *¦ * ¦ Директор¦ *Директор * ¦Председатель¦Директор¦Директор * ¦
* * * * * *¦ * ¦(Финансы)¦(Орг.и Пред.)¦ *(Общее) * ¦(Шастра)¦(Проповедь)¦
* * * * * *¦ * L---------+-------------+-T----------+--------+--T---------
* * * * * *¦ * * * * * С О В Е Т * *Д И Р¦Е К Т О Р О В * * * * ¦
* * * * * *¦ * * * * * * * * * * * * * * ¦ * * * * * * * * * * *¦
* * * * * *¦ * * * * * * * * * * * * * * ¦ * * * * * * * * * * *¦
* * * * * *¦ * * * * * * * --------------+--¬ * * * * * * * * * ¦
* * * * * *+---------------+ Президент Храма+-------------------+
* * * * * *¦ * * * * * * * L----------------- * * * * * * * * * ¦
* * * -----+--T--------T--------¬
-------T-------T-+---T-------¬
*-----+----T--+----T---+----¬ * ¦
----------+--T---+---T---+--T--+---T---+--¬
* *Глава *Глава *Глава * ¦ * * * ¦Председатель¦ Совет-¦Совет-¦Совет-¦Со
* *Департ.¦Департ.¦Департ. ¦ * ¦ * *¦ Совета * * ¦ ник * ¦ник * ¦ник * ¦ник
¦
*L---T-----+---T---+---T----- * ¦
L---------T--+---T---+---T--+---T--+--T----
* К О¦М А Н Д А¦ * * * ¦ * * * *¦ * * * * * * *+------+-------+------+------
* * *¦М Е Н Е Д¦Ж М Е Н¦Т А * * ¦ * * * К О Н С¦У Л Ь Т А Т И В Н Ы Й
* * *+---------+-------+--------+-----------T--- * * * * * *С О В Е Т
* * *¦ * * * * ¦ * * * ¦ * * * * * * * * * *¦
* ---+---------+-------+-----------¬ * *----+------------------------------¬
* ¦ * П Е Р С О Н А Л * Х Р А М А *¦ * *¦ * *П Р И Х О Ж А Н Е * * * * * * ¦
* ¦ * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *¦ * *¦ * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *¦
* L--------------------------------- * *L-----------------------------------




Обязанности Министров GBC:
* *- Развивают стратегию и профессионализм в их назначенных областях
* *- Обучают президентов храмов, глав департаментов и членов Совета




Обязанности Зонального Секретаря GBC:
* *- Поддерживает стандарты
* *- Исполняет обязанности третейского судьи
* *- Обеспечивает видение
* *- Наблюдает за избранием Совета Директоров




Обязанности Совета Директоров (Брахманы):
* *- Одобряют план и бюджет храма
* *- Организовывают ключевые комитеты для сбора фондов,
* * *планирования действий, решения брахманических вопросов, и
* * *развитии прихожан
* *- Оценивают деятельность Президента Храма и Зонального Секретаря GBC
* *- Избирается ежегодно




Обязанности Президента Храма (Кшатрийа):
* *- Содействует всем департаментам
* *- Обеспечивает вдохновение и поддержку
* *- Организует и руководит Командой Менеджмента
* *- Применяет стратегию GBC и Совета Директоров
* *- Организует избрание Консультативного Совета
* *- Координирует процессы составления ежегодного
* * *плана действий и бюджета




Обязанности Консультативного Совета (Кшатрийи-Ваишйи):
* *- Финансовая проверка бюджета храма
* *- Дают рекомендации Совету Директоров и Президенту Храма
* * *об интересах и нуждах прихожан
* *- Помогают Президенту Храма и Команде Менеджмента
* *- Проводят особые события
* *- Избираются ежегодно




Обязанности Команды Менеджмента (Кшатрии):
* *- Руководят сотрудниками храма
* *- Проводят и развивают программы
* *- Регулярно собираются
* *- Избираются Президентом Храма




Персонал Храма:
* *- Занимаются поклонением Божествам, проповедью и административными
* * *обязанностями




Прихожане
* *- Обеспечивают финансову. и добровольную помощь
* *- Выбирают представителей Консультативного Совета




------------------------------------------------------------
ИЗБИРАТЕЛЬНЫЕ БЮЛЛЕТЕНИ




ДЛЯ ПРАКТИКУЮЩИХ ЧЛЕНОВ:








* * * * * * * * Избирательный Бюллетень Лидерства ИСККОН




* * * * * * * * Основатель/Ачарйа: Его Божественная Милость
* * * * * * * * *А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада




* *1. Мне 18 лет или старше, я повтояю ежедневно 16 кнугов джапы,
* * * следую четырем регулирующим принципам, и служу в ИСККОН
* * * постоянно или часть времени.
* * * Подпись ___________________________________________________
* * * ___________________________ Дата ____/___/______
* * * Адрес _____________________________________________________
* * * ___________________________________________________________




* *2. Я прошу следующих пяти членов ИСККОН служить в Совете
* * * Директоров в следующем году:




* * * 1.
* * * 2.
* * * 3.
* * * 4.
* * * 5.












ДЛЯ ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮЩИХ ЧЛЕНОВ:




* * * * * * * * Избирательный Бюллетень Лидерства ИСККОН




* * * * * * * * Основатель/Ачарйа: Его Божественная Милость
* * * * * * * * *А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада




* *1. Мне 18 лет или старше, я жертвовал финансовую и/или
* * * добровольную помощь ИСККОН в течении прошлого года.
* * * Подпись ___________________________________________________
* * * ___________________________ Дата ____/___/______
* * * Адрес _____________________________________________________
* * * ___________________________________________________________




* *2. Я прошу следующих пяти членов ИСККОН служить в Консультативном
* * * Совете в следующем году:




* * * 1.
* * * 2.
* * * 3.
* * * 4.
* * * 5.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Все цитаты ниже - из резолюции "О гармонизации двух линий руководства". 





> Цель заключается в том, чтобы предотвратить возможное недопонимание между духовными учителями и администраторами, а также свести до минимума влияние этого недопонимания на преданных, о которых они обоюдно заботятся.


Понятно, что эта резолюция – полезное предупреждение для новеньких преданных, которым забота нужна.  Но хорошо бы еще выделить ситуацию с теми преданными, кто давно в ИСККОН и не хотят, чтобы о них  местные руководители (особенно если они новые) "заботились".  Как говорится, не надо помогать - главное, не мешайте. Если одним нужна забота, то другим нужно служение в рамках своей компетенции, а вовсе не пожизненная забота. 





> когда бы мы ни упоминали термин «духовное руководство», мы имеем в виду духовного учителя или администратора, чьи наставления (шикша) и пример сформировали фундамент веры преданного в преданное служение и являются основой для развития преданного в будущем.


Если речь только таком руководстве  - тогда вообще нет вопросов. По-моему, своих хороших наставников никто и не отвергает, с какой бы стати. 

Главное, чтобы на всех чье-то "духовное руководство" не транслировали, и "духовный руководитель" сам понимал, что не для всех он "духовное руководство". Духовным лидером можно быть только для тех, чей фундамент веры сформировал сам, а не для всех. О чем в этой цитате и говорится. 





> ...GBC начал разрабатывать систематизированный план для будущего развития ИСККОН... Это эссе не является подробным или окончательным анализом административной системы ИСККОН


Это эссе - некий предварительный взгляд...






> ...3) Духовный учитель не получает каких-либо особых прав или преимуществ в использовании ресурсов ИСККОН просто на основании того, что он является духовным учителем. Более того, духовный учитель не должен злоупотреблять своими правами и положением по отношению к ученикам.


Что значит «в использовании ресурсов ИСККОН» и что значит «злоупотреблять»... Похоже на вмешательство «кшатриев» в сферу взаимоотношений гуру и учеников, когда кшатрии чувствуют, что преданы не им, а гуру. Так вообще-то люди и присоединяются к Движению, чтобы у гуру учиться, а вовсе не у тех, кто еще сами только учатся.  Никому не понравится быть неким учебным материалом для незрелых лидеров.








> духовные лидеры могут непреднамеренно подорвать административную линию руководства, воодушевляя своих подопечных служить и быть лояльными отдельно созданной, собственной административной структуре, развившейся вследствие их влияния как духовного лидера.
> 
> Такое развитие событий приводит не только к сумятице, но и к возникновению духа сепаратизма. Подобные ситуации могут также стать предметом спора для администраторов, хотя младшие администраторы часто воздерживаются от прямого высказывания своего недовольства, потому что чувствуют страх перед совершением оскорблений, особенно по отношению к духовным учителям.


Интересно, о чем речь конкретно... Не хватает преданных для служения в храмах? Так надо храмы в подходящих местах строить и соблюдать СНИПы. То мы говорим, что во главе общин должен быть высоквалифицированный брахман, то, когда гуру удается создать команду учеников, начинаем беспокоиться, что ученики более преданы гуру... Если речь здесь о том, что не хватает людей для служения в храмах, так людей много, только они пока на лекциях по психологии, которые "духовное административное руководство" устраивает. А в 90-х были времена, когда в некоторых ашрамах самое мелочное служение было расписано, - не людей, а служения не хватало...








> В обязанности гуру входит воодушевлять своих учеников общаться и служить в уже созданных администраторами проектах и системе заботы о преданных ИСККОН, которые существуют в районе жительства этих учеников, – вместо того, чтобы воодушевлять их общаться только с ними (духовными учителями) или с их структурами и проектами, которые не имеют связи с *зональной* административной структурой ИСККОН.


Так тема зональности все-таки актуальна? Получается, есть проекты путешествующих гуру - и есть проекты оседлых администраторов. Но почему не предоставить самим преданным решать, чьими преданными они более являются... Что это за борьба за "паству"...







> Администраторы могут даже пренебрегать духовным развитием тех, кто находится *в их юрисдикции*, но не предлагает ресурсы для помощи в реализации *их* административного видения. Хотя при этом такие администраторы, возможно, сами мало чего сделали для того, чтобы воодушевить этих преданных помогать, или же не уполномочили других сделать это.


Вот Джи-би-си признает, что администраторы могут быть неквалифицированными для духовного руководства над теми преданными "в их юрисдикции" (зоне), кто, не разделяя их видения, не помогает... Почему вообще столько внимания, кто в чьей "юрисдикции". Кто кем более вдохновлен, тот в такой "юрисдикции" и пребывает... 









> Но если действия администраторов будут противоречить духовным принципам, а также духовным интересам преданных, за которых *они отвечают*, это также подорвет веру других.


Вот Джи-Би-Си напоминает, что действия администраторов могут противоречить духовным интересам преданных... Может быть, если кто-то прямо говорит, что не хочет, чтобы за него местное руководство *отвечало*, может быть пусть они сами отношения с гуру и другими преданными выстраивают? В чем проблема, я никак не пойму. Администраторы боятся конкуренции со стороны таких преданных, или что за этим стоит? И какая вообще может быть конкуренция, если у них нет мат. ресурсов в зоне администрации? Только если духовное разнообразие будет, но почему это настолько должно беспокоить админ. систему? 









> 5) В сущности,  задача ученика заключается в том, чтобы предаться Кришне через духовного учителя, и это также подразумевает признание и уважение других старших в администрации ИСККОН, помогающих этому ученику в процессе духовного прогресса.


Когда  преданный чувствует, что ему помогают, он автоматически благодарен, уважает и признает. Я не знаю, кем надо быть, чтобы не понимать своего прогресса и не быть благодарным в ответ. Но если кто-то видит, что не имеют компетенции помочь его продвижению - никакими резолюциями признания не вызовешь. 









> Обязанности администраторов:
> 7) Обеспечить наличие справедливой системы рекомендаций на инициацию, которая бы не допускала необоснованного давления или манипуляций со стороны местной администрации ради достижения административных целей.


Вот Джи-Би-Си признает, что незрелые руководители могут манипулировать рекомендациями. Конечно, рекомендации были всегда, а вот манипулирования «паствой» раньше не было. Как мне сказал один преданный, отвечающий за рекомендации, "Как только они получают инициации, они исчезают". И какое же тогда решение. Как можно дольше не выдавать рекомендацию, чтобы всегда был кто-то для служения? Просто не надо людей доводить до того, что они администрацию начинают не любить за свой подхалимаж и всю оставшуюся жизнь после инициации видеть потом не хотят. 









> Всем духовным учителям и их ученикам следует в свою очередь ценить в нашем обществе роль администраторов, помогающих вести и обучать учеников и поддерживающих материальную базу, которую ИСККОН предоставляет для духовного продвижения учеников.


Прежде чем мат. база появится, ее кто-то должен создать. Я не раз видела, что администраторы  мешали духовному продвижению тех, с чьей помощью эта мат. база и создавалась. Это больше всего неприятно, - если администраторы, появившиеся в ятре позже, противодействуют как раз тем, кто базу для их же служения в ИСККОН и подготавливали.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вряд ли я смогу участвовать в этой дискуссии дальше, т.к. вы подняли множество сложных вопросов, обсуждение которых может занять всю оставшуюся жизнь. Ограничусь лишь комментарием, что не во всех ятрах существует напряженность между этими линиями руководства. Все зависит от обоюдной зрелости. Тогда эта резолюция не столь актуальна. Как я понимаю, она понадобилась в связи с тем, что в разных местах в разное время были перегибы как в одну, так и в другую сторону. Это эссе - попытка осмыслить эту проблему и найти золотую середину. Вероятнее всего осмысление проблемы будет продолжаться. Практика показывает, что многие резолюции с течением времени претерпевают изменения. Да и жизнь столь сложна, что все ситуации в документе не предусмотришь и не опишешь.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Это эссе - попытка осмыслить эту проблему и найти золотую середину.


   Согласитесь, довольно странно эссе выдавать за резолюцию.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Raja Kumari dasi*, аплодисменты!

----------


## Кеша

> Понятно, что эта резолюция – полезное предупреждение для новеньких преданных, которым забота нужна.  Но хорошо бы еще выделить ситуацию с теми преданными, кто давно в ИСККОН и не хотят, чтобы о них  местные руководители (особенно если они новые) "заботились".  Как говорится, не надо помогать - главное, не мешайте. Если одним нужна забота, то другим нужно служение в рамках своей компетенции, а вовсе не пожизненная забота.


Бывает сложно наладить отношения с конкретным человеком, но, уважаемая Raja Kumari, почему же вы хотите возвести "стаж" и "выслугу" в принцип?
Со стороны это выглядит как беспокойство ложного эга: "Как это, мой стаж преданности больше, соответственно духовный уровень выше, а он меня тут ещё и поучает?"

Одного из инициирующих духовных учителей ИСККОН (к сожалению не помню, кого именно), незнающий о его статусе бхакта-новичок, в неформальной обстановке упрекнул в неправильности произнесения звуков джапы. Что сделал Махарадж? Он увидел в этом Кришну: никто из более опытных преданных не осмелился бы сделать замечание и указать на ошибку, поэтому Кришна использовал молодого бхакту, не понимающего, что тот является гуру. Результатом этого случая, стала книга по джапе.
(Буду рад, если кто-нибудь напомнит, с кем произошла эта история).


Я сложно понимаю, как кто-то может помешать личному духовному прогрессу. Можно помешать развитию общины, можно помешать отношениям между преданными, но как можно помешать индивидуальной духовной практике, личным отношениям с Кришной? Можно же просто пропустить мимо ушей советы, которые считаешь неприемлемыми. Когда таких советов много, то ложное эго, наверное, приходит в беспокойство  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Согласитесь, довольно странно эссе выдавать за резолюцию.


Резолюция состоит в том, что все должны изучить это эссе  :smilies:  И до инициации больше не допускают без зания основных идей этого эссе.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Сатсварупа дас Госвами ?

----------


## Кеша

> Сатсварупа дас Госвами ?


Вроде бы. И книга "Реформа джапы".
Могу ошибаться.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Лет десять назад некоторые администраторы на разных уровнях говорили типо, зачем вам все эти законы ИСККОН они не помогут вам в духовной жизни, мы типо для вас закон. :doom: 


Raja Kumari dasi спасибо за хорошие размышления.
Знакомая тема.
Управление бывает в разных гунах хорошо об этом написано в книге
Скрытые препятствия на пути бхакти. Пурначандры Госвами

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Критический анализ работы Дханешвары прабху «Введение в принципы и практику духовной экономики - экономической системы, основанной на Бхагавад-Гите». 

Предисловие. 

Данный анализ был составлен по просьбе вице-президента ЦОСКР Радха Дамодара прабху в связи необходимостью проинформировать преданных об официальной позиции ЦОСКР в отношении создаваемой Дханешварой прабху сельскохозяйственной общины на территории Украины, а так же о причинах, вызвавших подобное отношение. 

1. Выражение почтения 

Прежде всего, я бы предложить свои поклоны Дханешваре прабху, духовному брату моего духовного учителя и поблагодарить его за его исполненные искренних усилий исследования, направленные на создание гармоничного духовного общества. Вместе с тем, чтобы создаваемая модель общества была жизнеспособной, она должна обладать способностью «отрабатывать» все потенциально возможные ситуации, быть основана на реально работающих механизмах взаимодействия людей и не иметь «белых пятен». Я надеюсь, что мой анализ поможет сообществу вайшнавов приблизиться к созданию действительно работоспособной модели вайшнавской общины. Я молю Кришну о милости, о том, чтобы Он помог мне избежать критики личности самого Дханешвары прабху (который вне всякого сомнения достоин моего поклонения) и позволил мне сосредоточиться лишь на анализе его труда «Духовная экономика». Ом тат сат. 

2. Анализ концепции 

Давайте перечислим практические идеи, изложенные в труде «Введение в принципы и практику духовной экономики - экономической системы, основанной на Бхагавад-Гите». Это нетрудно сделать, опираясь на тезисы, перечисленные в главе «По пути к достижению экономики, основанной на духовности». Итак: 
1. Создание общины вайшнавов в сельской местности с коллективным правом собственности на землю. 
2. Отмена денежного обращения и кредитов. 
3. Управление сообщества всеобщим голосованием с правом вето у каждого голосующего (кроме вопроса распределения материальных благ, который планируется поручить брахманам). 
4. Вовлечение в проект из продвинутых преданных, готовых к весьма аскетичной жизни по крайней мере на первое (при этом не определенное) время. 

Здесь мы подходим к одному весьма принципиальному моменту. Данное сообщество предполагается создать не как сельскохозяйственную общину, принадлежащую ИСККОН (иначе бы не было нужды в данном труде, т.к. все решения по данной общине в случае ее создания принимали бы уполномоченные члены GBC), а как нечто, находящееся в частной (из самой работы непонятно, в чьей конкретно с юридической точки зрения) собственности, при этом заняв в ней преданных ИСККОН. 

Практический аспект данного момента заключается в том, что ИСККОН не несет ответственности за то, что будет происходить в создаваемой общине, в том числе и за возможные проблемы и разочарования, т.к. в сферу ответственности ИСККОН не входит контроль происходящего в ней. 

Разберем первый аспект – безденежность. Подразумевается, что в создаваемой общине среди преданных будет иметь место бескорыстное оказание услуг членам общины в обмен на право получения необходимых услуг от других преданных, что весьма хорошо подпадает под описанный коммунистами принцип «от каждого по способностям, каждому по потребностям». Итак, Данешвара прабху предлагает строить общество варнашрамы, отменив деньги, при этом демонстрируя в своей работе все беды, которые несет в себе денежное обращение. 

Примечательно, что цитата из Шримад Бхагаватам, приводимая Дханешварой прабху как бы в подтверждение своей идеи отмены денег приведена не полностью. Полностью комментарий к стиху 39 главы 17 звучит следующим образом: 

«Цена товаров искусственно завышается из-за бумажных денег, т.е. искусственных денежных знаков. Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными. Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота. Женщинам можно разрешить носить золотые украшения, контролируя не их качество, а количество. Это будет противодействовать похоти, зависти, вражде. Если в обращении будет настоящее золото в форме монет, тогда влияние золота, порождающее ложь, проституцию и прочее, прекратится само собой. Тогда не будет необходимости в министерстве по борьбе с моральным разложением на новый срок правления продажности и обмана.» 

Если бы она была приведена полностью, у читателя не осталось бы сомнений в том, что именно имел в виду Шрила Прабхупада. Очевидно, что он критикует идею бумажных денег, а не денег вообще, и рекомендует введение в обращение в качестве денег золотых монет.  

Подобная избирательность в цитировании Шрилы Прабхупады выглядит достаточно странно. 

Прочие доводы, в том числе и высказывание Генри Форда относятся к описанию проблем, порождаемых бумажными деньгами, а не деньгами в принципе. С осуждением кредитования вполне можно согласиться, поскольку преданным категорически не рекомендуется жить долг. 

Также весьма важно заметить, что просто отмена или запрет денег еще не делает людей бескорыстными, свободными от материальных желаний. Сам по себе данный запрет может привести к стремлению накапливать не в деньгах, а в вещах. 

В системе варнашрамы обретение свободы от материальных желаний достигалось путем их регулируемого удовлетворения посредством исполнения предписанной деятельности (SB 7.11.32): 

«Если человек выполняет работу, которая соответствует его положению в гунах материальной природы, и постепенно прекращает эту деятельность, он достигает уровня нишкамы. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если человек постепенно отказывается от обычаев и обязанностей, унаследованных им по рождению, и пытается служить Верховной Личности Бога в соответствии со своим естественным положением, он со временем обретает способность прекратить эту деятельность и достигает уровня нишкамы — свободы от материальных желаний.» 

(данный перевод комментария отличается от приведенного в русскоязычном издании Шримад Бхагаватам, ниже приводится англоязычный оригинал) 

«If one gradually gives up his hereditary customs and duties and tries to serve the Supreme Personality of Godhead in his natural position, he is gradually able to become free from these activities, and he attains the stage of niskama, freedom from material desires.» 

В комментарии к Бхагавад Гите (18.8) Шрила Прабхупада описывает, к какой гуне относится отказ от зарабатывания денег из опасения заняться деятельностью ради плодов: 

«Человек, сознающий Кришну, не должен бросать работу (в оригинале: «earning money», дословно «зарабатывать деньги») из страха запутаться в материальной деятельности. Если, работая, человек использует заработанные деньги для распространения сознания Кришны или, вставая рано утром, развивает в себе трансцендентное сознание Кришны, он не должен прекращать своих занятий из страха или потому, что такая деятельность слишком обременительна. Подобная отрешенность является отрешенностью в гуне страсти. A всякий поступок, совершенный под влиянием страсти, не принесет ничего, кроме страданий. Тот, кто прекращает трудиться, руководствуясь подобными побуждениями, никогда не получит плодов своего отречения от деятельности.» 

Разберем следующий аспект – коллективное право собственности на все имущество и, соответственно, отсутствие частной собственности на имущество внутри общины. В качестве подтверждения данной идеи Дханешвара прабху приводит множество стихов из Бхагавад Гиты, Шримад Бхагаватам и Шри Ишопанишад , где отсуждаются концепции «я» и «мое» и также порицается идея наслаждения плодами своего труда, что, казалось бы, делает работу «Духовная экономика» неуязвимой для критики – кто осмелится спорить со словами священных писаний? Однако вопрос о корректности практических выводов, делаемых Дханешварой прабху из текстов Бхагавад Гиты, Шримад Бхагаватам и Шри Ишопанишад вполне правомочен. 

Итак, одна группа цитат связана с понятиями «я» и «мое». В некоторых из них описывается сознание возвышенных личностей, реализовавших знание об эфемерности понятий «я» и «мое», в других описывается жалкое положение тех, кто обусловлен осознанием вида «я» и «мое». Нюанс заключается в том, что, просто услышав знание о том, что понятия «я» и «мое» иллюзорны, живое существо получает лишь теоретическое представление об этом факте. Чтобы реализовать это знание, потребуются годы практики деятельности в Сознании Кришны. Просто поместив преданного в некоторую среду, где «мое» запрещено, невозможно добиться исчезновения желания наслаждаться осознанием владения собственностью. 

Другая группа цитат рекомендует деятельность из чувства долга, без привязанности к плодам своего труда. Деятельность из чувства долга подразумевает деятельность в соответствии со своей природой, в том числе и со своей варной. Кшатрию для исполнения своего долга совершенно необходимо иметь землю в собственности, с тем, чтобы собирать налоги с вайшьев, которым она выделяется во временное пользование, что является для него единственным приемлемым способом материального поддержания. Пандавы просили у Кауравов 5 деревень, т.к. это был минимум, необходимый пяти братьям-кшатриям для того, чтобы они могли исполнить свои предписанные обязанности. Цитата из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады (11.07.73): «… Просьба Кришны была такова «Эти пятеро Пандавов, они кшатрии.» Они не могут стать торговцами или брахманами. Брахман может принимать милостыню от других. Санньяси может принимать подаяния от других. Кшатрий и грихастха не могут. Нет. Это не позволяется. «Итак, они кшатрии, они не могут принять профессию брахмана, и также они не могут принять профессию торговца, бизнесмена. У них должна быть в собственности какая-то земля, чтобы ей править и взимать налоги. И это их способ поддерживать свое существование. Итак, поделитесь всего пятью деревнями с этими пятью братьями, и дело решено.» 

В условиях коллективного владения землей невозможно быть ни кшатрием, ни вайшьей. Кшатрием невозможно быть по вышеописанным причинам. Сразу замечу, что я не призываю к организации на территории Украины (или где бы то ни было еще) «правильных» хозяйств, находящихся в собственности кшатриев. Я лишь указываю, что в структуре, созданной в соответствии с исследуемой работой, невозможно быть кшатрием. Вайшьей не возможно быть потому, что основной жизненный материальный интерес вайшьи составляет богатство. Именно пользование выделенной ему одному землей и перспектива обретения плодов этого пользования дает ему вдохновение трудиться. Нарушение этого принципа приводит к печальным результатам. Всем известна история коллективных хозяйств в России (колхозов), живого примера неправильной организации сельского хозяйства, и их плачевный итог. 

Может возникнуть вопрос: а если кшатрий и вайшья преданные, разве не смогут они трудиться для Кришны, пускай, не следуя своей дхарме, но, по крайней мере, бескорыстно? Ведь создаваемое хозяйство провозглашается «дайви варнашрамой», варнашрамой преданного служения? Ответ заключается в том, что когда преданный достигает уровня ништхи, гуны материальной природы перестают оказывать на него влияние. До достижения этого уровня преданный должен действовать в соответствии с предписаниями, предназначенными для его варны и его ашрама. Шримад Бхагаватам (3.22.33): 

«Преданный должен исполнять свои священные обязанности, предписанные шастрами, не рассчитывая на вознаграждение. Он должен постоянно заниматься преданным служением Господу, стараясь избегать ненужного насилия. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Все: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры - должны исполнять обязанности, предписанные представителям сословия, к которому они принадлежат. Обязанности каждого из четырех сословий перечислены в «Бхагавад-гите». Брахманы должны учиться укрощать свои чувства и стараться стать честными, чистоплотными и образованными преданными. Кшатрии от природы наделены склонностью руководить. Они не боятся сражений и щедро раздают пожертвования. Вайшьи - коммерсанты и земледельцы - ведут торговлю, заботятся о коровах и занимаются сельским хозяйством. А шудры, рабочие, не обладая большим разумом, должны служить представителям высших сословий общества. 

В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: сва-кармана там абхйарчйа - какое бы положение ни занимал человек, он всегда может служить Господу, исполняя предписанные ему обязанности. Не следует думать, что служить Верховному Господу могут только брахманы, но не шудры. Каждый человек может служить Верховному Господу, выполняя предписанные ему обязанности под руководством духовного учителя, который является представителем Верховной Личности Бога. Никто не должен думать, что обязанности, которые он исполняет, не так почетны, как обязанности других сословий. Брахман служит Господу, используя данный ему разум, а кшатрий служит Верховному Господу, применяя свой военный талант, как это делал Арджуна. Арджуна был воином, и у него не было времени изучать «Веданту» и другие философские труды. Девушки Враджадхамы принадлежали к сословию вайшьев, они ухаживали за коровами и работали в поле. Приемный отец Кришны, Нанда Махараджа, и его подданные тоже были вайшьями. Все они не были образованными людьми, но это не мешало им служить Кришне, любя Его и отдавая Ему все, что у них было. Известно также немало примеров того, как Кришне служили чандалы, стоящие на социальной лестнице ниже шудр. Другой пример - мудрец Видура, которого считали шудрой, потому что его матерью была шудрани. На самом деле происхождение человека не имеет никакого значения, поскольку в «Бхагавад-гите» Сам Господь говорит, что каждый, кто занимается преданным служением, достигает трансцендентного уровня. Любые предписанные обязанности почетны, если люди исполняют их как преданное служение Господу, не рассчитывая на вознаграждение. Преданное служение должно быть беспричинным, непрерывным и спонтанным. Кришна неотразимо привлекателен, и наш долг - служить Ему, чем мы только можем. В этом суть чистого преданного служения.» 

Можно было бы, теоретически, собрать в создаваемую общину преданных, уже достигших уровня ништхи (Дханешвара прабху позиционирует создаваемую общину, как общину для продвинутых преданных). Ништха – это уровень развития бхакти, достигая которого преданный может становиться инициирующим духовным учителем. "Нектар наставлений" текст 1: "Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми качествами, необходимыми для того, что бы принимать учеников повсюду в мире". 

Преданных, достигших уровня ништхи, не так много (это очень высокий уровень) и, как правило, они являются гуру, членами GBC ISKCON, лидерами ятр и т.п. Практичность идеи собрать их в одну сельскохозяйственную общину под руководством Дханешвары прабху представляется весьма сомнительной. 

Идея дайви варнашрамы как раз заключается в том, чтобы возвышать до уровня ништхи (после достижения этого уровня гуны материальной природы перестают оказывать влияние на преданного и применение понятия гуна-карма по отношению к нему теряет смысл). 

Также следует заметить, понятие собственности присутствовало не только в римском праве, но и в дхармашастрах, таких как Ману Самхита, Ягьявалкья Смрити и др. Для тех, кто был обусловлен осознанием собственности, давался путь, идя по которому, человек получал возможность духовно прогрессировать, задействуя свою обусловленность. 

Перейдем к следующему аспекту – управлению общиной. Как описано в исследуемой работе, за распределение материальных благ в общине должны отвечать брахманы. Однако принятие прочих решений должно определяться голосованием, причем обязательно единогласно. Возникает вопрос: коль скоро община стоится по ведическим принципам, почему все управление общиной не доверяется брахманам («голове» общества)? Также следует отметить, что в традиционном ведическом обществе власть брахманов была «консультационнной», а исполнительной властью (к функциям которой в частности относится распределение) были наделены кшатрии. Дханешвара прабху пишет, что: «введение и применение практики принятия решений при единодушном согласии внесет элемент весомости мнения каждого члена сообщества, что отсутствовало ранее». Это вполне соответствует обществу, следующему материалистичной концепции («мое мнение обязательно должно быть учтено»), но не соответствует ведической, где каждый человек получал удовлетворение от следования своему долгу, своим предписанным обязанностям и не испытывал огорчения от того, что, скажем, не относился по своей природе к управляющему классу, понимая, что другие справятся с данной обязанностью лучше, чем он. 

Другим аспектом данной идеи (единогласного голосования и, соответственно, наличия права вето у каждого члена общины) является ее полная нежизнеспособность. Если мы обратимся к статистике, мы может увидеть, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев в различных организациях, где решения принимаются голосованием, определяющим является мнение большинства (либо не менее 50 процентов проголосовавших, либо 2/3 голосующих и т.п.). Также существует понятие кворума, т.е. минимального достаточного процента присутствующих на собрании из числа имеющих право голоса, и в большинстве случаев кворум не равен 100%. Даже GBC ISKCON принимает решения не единогласным голосованием, а большинством голосов. Все это сделано для практической работоспособности системы голосования. Также, право вето потому и является правом вето, что оно делегируется не всем участникам собрания. Например, в ООН правом вето обладают только Россия, США, Великобритания, Франция и Китай. Прочие страны правом вето не обладают. При введении описанной Дханешварой прабху системы голосования невозможно будет принять практически ни одного решения. Допустим, что община будет состоять из 100 человек. Какой бы вопрос не обсуждался (например, строительство нового коровника или определение сельскохозяйственных культур для посева), всегда найдутся несколько человек, имеющие мнение, отличное от мнения большинства, и потому принятие решения по вопросу будет невозможно. 

3. Анализ некоторых особенностей работы, приводящих к потенциальному неоднозначному восприятию ее читателем. 

В данной работе присутствует определенная подмена понятий. Она заключается в том, что понятие «духовной экономики», общества, основанного на принципах преданного служения, фактически общества дайви варнашрамы, подменяется понятием «Духовной Экономики» (примечательно, что автор пишет каждое из этих слов с большой буквы, подобно имени собственному или торговой марке), некоторой своеобразной интерпретацией, отражающей точку зрения автора по данному вопросу. 

Примеры использования термина в первом значении: 

«Духовная Экономика также определяет основы Варнашрама Дхармы и определяет место подлинно брахманических мужчин и женщин в обществе.» 

«Однако, когда человек получает возможность понять свою настоящую духовную природу и начинает действовать в соответствии с принципами преданного служения, в этом случае он действует в рамках царства Духовной Экономики.» 

«От Господа Кришны в Бхагават-Гите мы узнаем, как заниматься деятельностью таким образом, чтобы она нам приносила освобождение вместо закабаления. Тут Он говорит нам, как работать (производство), в каком сознании работа должна совершаться, и что делать с результатами нашего труда (распределение). Это, в сущности, экономика. Духовная Экономика.» 

Примеры использования во втором значении: 

«В обязательном порядке должна присутствовать по крайней мере 
небольшая группа духовно продвинутых людей, не мыслящих себя 
без простого образа жизни вне Духовной Экономики.» 

«Возможно, по мере увеличения числа участвующих в практике Духовной Экономики, распределение примет более удобный и непосредственный характер без "посредства" брахмана. Время покажет.» 

Вторая проблема заключается в потенциальной неоднозначности восприятия читателем особенностей будущей жизни в общине. С одной стороны говорится об идеях бескорыстного преданного служения, принципе довольствования малым, необходимости аскез и т.п.: 

«В силу того, что прекратится использование денег и 
кредита, практикующие Духовную Экономику должны будут в 
обязательном порядке отказаться от потребительского образа 
жизни со всеми его даже наименьшими требованиями.» 

С другой стороны красноречиво описывается обещаемая жизнь «на вайкунтхе»: 

«Во-первых, каждый член общества был бы уверен, что он будет обеспечен всем жизненно 
необходимым; что, несмотря ни на что, эта "обусловленная гарантия" будет иметь место. Отсутствие такой гарантии является постоянным источником тревог для многих людей в Америке, 
особенно пожилых, не говоря уже об остальном мире, в котором *более чем одного биллиона людей* проживают ниже уровня существования, не зная, придется ли им завтра что-либо поесть. В царствование Духовной Экономики никто не будет переживать, страдать от того, что не сможет нужным образом позаботиться о своих детях или стариках. 
Это обеспечение всем жизненно необходимым принесет покой людям всего мира. 
Мы можем с уверенностью утверждать, что всего будет достаточно для каждого, т.к. Господь Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-Гите, что Он обеспечивает жизненно необходимым все живые существа. В Духовной Экономике не будет причин для существования черных рынков, несправедливого распределения, сокрытия запасов и т.д.» 

В работе звучат с одной стороны обещания материального счастья, с другой – указания на необходимость от него отречься. Несложно догадаться, что начинающие преданные будут привлекаться именно обещаниями беспроблемной жизни, которой в действительности вероятно и не будет. 

4. Общая оценка и прогноз 

Работа Дханешвары прабху может быть отнесена к категории «утопия». Утопия – это некоторая теория, включающая в себя вполне достойные цели и полностью неработоспособные методы их достижения. Например, в советское время был такой лозунг: «чисто не там, где убирают, чисто там, где не мусорят». Теоретически это верно, т.к., действительно, если все люди перестанут мусорить, то вокруг воцарится чистота и не будет необходимости убирать мусор. Однако с практической точки зрения это не работает (т.к. всегда кто-то мусорит) и в действительности работает обратный принцип: «чисто не там, где не мусорят, чисто там, где убирают». Если городские власти выделяют достаточно средств на персонал и технические средства для уборки, то в городе бывает чисто и наоборот. 

Продвинутые преданные едва ли захотят принять участие в строительстве общины, основанной на принципах, описанных в исследуемой работе, т.к. понимают их утопичность. Скорее всего, идеи данной работы привлекут преданных-неофитов обещаниями «жизни на вайкунтхе». Видимо не случайно Дханешвара прабху выбрал для строительства своей общины посткоммунистическое пространство. Коммунисты также обещали жизнь, свободную от беспокойств после некоторого периода аскетичного существования. Время доказало несостоятельность коммунистических идей (а задолго до этого их несостоятельность описал Шрила Прабхупада). Однако, видимо определенная «бхава» подобных идей еще сохранилась на территории бывшего СССР, чем и планирует воспользоваться Дханешвара прабху (он даже упоминает в своих комментариях в Интернете планы написания книги «Духовный коммунизм»). 

5. Альтернатива 

В качестве примера удачного проекта сельскохозяйственной общины, исполненной духа бескорыстного преданного служения и при этом построенной на жизнеспособных принципах, я бы хотел привести краткое описание фермы «Нью Враджа Дхам» в Венгрии. 

Прежде всего, следует отметить, что данная ферма является собственностью ИСККОН, что означает, что ИСККОН как организация несет ответственность за все происходящее на ферме. Все строения и все имущество на ферме также являются собственностью ИСККОН. Отсутствие частной собственности на недвижимость также является весьма принципиальным моментом, т.к. если бы таковая была, было бы не возможно исключить из общины преданных, утративших способность следовать ее принципам (что не часто, но все же случается). 

Все, преданные, занятые постоянным служением на ферме, имеют статус монахов. При этом они быть семейными людьми (грихастхами) или брахмачари. Придать преданным на ферме, в том числе и семейным, статус монахов – это новшество, введенное Е.С. Шиварамом Свами. Однако оно находится в полном соответсвии с ведической сиддхантой. В Ману самхите сказано, что тот, кто соединяется со своей женой лишь один раз в месяц и лишь для зачатия детей (а это соответствует соблюдению 4 регулирующего принципа), живет с ней как брахмачари. На самом деле термин «монах» в данном случае практически полностью соответствует термину «брахманический грихастха» из конституции ИСККОН. Брахманичекий грихастха – это любой преданный, полностью занятный служением в храме или на ферме ИСККОН, имеющий право лишь на минимальное материальное обеспечение в виде прасада, одежды, медицинской помощи и временно предоставляемого места для проживания. 

Все преданные, получающие статус монаха (а происходит это после пятилетнего испытательного срока несения служения на ферме) дают обет «акинчана-врата», т.е. «пожизненного нестяжательства». Это означает, что преданный обещает больше никогда в жизни вообще не иметь собственности (такой как недвижимость, автомобиль, собственная фирма и т.д.) на протяжении всей своей жизни. Со своей стороны, община обязуется всесторонне заботиться о таком преданном до самой его смерти, даже в случае потери трудоспособности. Преданные обеспечиваются всем необходимым для жизни на достаточном, но не шикарном уровне (прасадом, одеждой, медобслуживанием, семейным преданным предоставляются для проживания отдельные коттеджи). Автомобили находятся в общественном пользовании и используются лишь для перемещений вне фермы. 

Заработная плата на ферме не выплачивается. Существует единичное количество исключений из этого правила. Это преданные, занятые работой на должностях, на которые не удалось найти преданных, имеющих монашеский статус (в силу необходимости специального образования или профессионального опыта, например на должность бухгалтера). Однако количество таких оплачиваемых должностей постоянно сокращается (на настоящий момент это 2-3 человека), в том числе и за счет добровольного перехода преданных в монахи. Разумеется, не может быть и речи о том, чтобы духовные лидеры общины (брахманический совет или президент) получали зарплату. 

Весьма примечательно, как реализована выдача наличных преданным для закупки необходимых им вещей. Сначала преданный пишет заявку ответственному за материальное обеспечение в его департаменте (который всегда является старшим преданным), описывая вещи, которые, как он считает, ему необходимо приобрести. Затем ответственный определяет правомочность истребываемой закупки и цен. Если ответственный признает запрос правомочным, он визирует заявку и преданный может получит испрашиваемую сумму в кассе. Затем, после закупки он должен будет отчитаться, предоставив документы, подтверждающие покупку и сдать сдачу в кассу. Очевидно, что данная система не имеет ничего общего с выплатой зарплат (которые, по сути, являются свободно и неконтролируемо расходуемыми деньгами), и являет собой обеспечение исходя из принципа прожиточного минимума, другими словами монашеское. 

Большое значение в общине придается культивации гуны благости. В частности: 

• Община расположена на выкупленной территории площадью несколько квадратных километров. Без достаточного жизненного пространства невозможно пребывать в саттве. 
• Огромное внимание уделяется идее самодостаточности общины (зависимость от общества в жизнеобеспечении автоматически обуславливает раджасом). Несколько лет назад все преданные дали обет использовать в качестве бхоги лишь то, что вырастят сами на территории общины (исключение составляют рис и специи, т.к. выращивать их не позволяет климат). Община не пользуется «внешним» электричеством (используются солнечные батареи и ветряки). Есть планы отказаться от внешнего источника водоснабжения и пробурить собственную артезианскую скважину. 
• Успешная сельскохозяйственная община не мыслима без заботы о коровах. Подержание коров в странах с низкой среднегодовой температурой может быть бесприбыльным, однако это необходимо делать из чувства долга, для удовлетворения Кришны. Без заботы о коровах невозможно пребывать в саттве, занимаясь селькохозяйчственной деятельностью. На ферме есть гошала, в которой живут несколько десятков коров и быков. 

И, конечно же, большое внимание на ферме уделяется садхане. Следование 4 регулирующим принципам и повторение 16 кругов махамантры является необходимым условием присединения к общине. Каждый живущий на ферме обязан посещать минимум 80% утренних программ в храме, расположенном на территории общины. Каждый преданный обязан выполнять минимум 8 часов практического преданного служения в день. Тех, кто не может следовать этому, просят покинуть общину. 

Следует отметить, что данная община, тем не менее, не может быть охарактеризована как варнашрама, поскольку все ее члены относятся к одному ашраму - брахмачари. 

Дополнительным преимуществом общины является то, что около 95% ее членов являются учениками Е.С. Шиварама Махараджа. Не менее 60% времени в году Е.С. Шиварам Махарадж проводит в общине, давая духовную поддержку и корректируя происходящее в ней. И даже, несмотря на это, в общине иногда случаются различные инциденты и сбои. Что уж и говорить о потенциальной вероятности успеха общины, организованной по принципам, описанным в работе Дханешвары Прабху? Сравнив принципы, данные Е.С. Шиварамом Махараджем, по которым уже много лет успешно существует ферма «Нью Враджа Дхам» в Венгрии и принципы, предложенные Дханешварой Прабху в его работе, нетрудно сделать соответствующие выводы. 




4.06.2007 

Ямуначарья дас
_________________
Ваш слуга, 
Ямуначарья дас


Не могу понять откуда эти идеи в концепции Духовной Экономики и Венгерской общины, где это есть у Шрилы Прабхупады и ачарьев? :doom:

----------


## иван_ков

> ...


Спасибо за глоток кислорода!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Спасибо за глоток кислорода!


Держитесь прабху!
У нас есть свобода выбора!
Правдивость последняя опора в нашу югу!
Нас уже легионы!
Мы придём к вам и ко всем на помощь! :cool:

----------


## иван_ков

> Держитесь прабху!
> У нас есть свобода выбора!
> Правдивость последняя опора в нашу югу!
> Нас уже легионы!
> Мы придём к вам и ко всем на помощь!


Хорошо, жду!

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

> ...Сравнив принципы, данные Е.С. Шиварамом Махараджем, по которым уже много лет успешно существует ферма «Нью Враджа Дхам» в Венгрии...


А что община в Венгрии еще как-то держится? Слышала, разваливается у них там всё

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А что община в Венгрии еще как-то держится? Слышала, разваливается у них там всё


Не понятно откуда эти идеи взяты на которых построена жизнь в общине?

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

А какие были идеи взяты и откуда?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А какие были идеи взяты и откуда?


все монахи нет частной собственности нет зарплат и т д

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

> все монахи нет частной собственности нет зарплат и т д


так насколько мне известно, там же на территории жили грихастхи, а это уже подразумевает какую-то экономику, не так разве? Как можно идти против этой идеи? Конечно, вот всё и разваливается, потому что когда налоги государство вернуло, никто не захотел из своего кармана ничего жертвовать на поддержание общины, может как раз и потому, что и нечего жертвовать.

----------


## baladasa

Прабхупада хотел, чтобы общины были основаны на ведических традициях. Он давал преданным лишь семена идей, опуская детали. "Равивайте их, как подсказывает вам сердце".

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Прабхупада хотел, чтобы общины были основаны на ведических традициях. Он давал преданным лишь семена идей, опуская детали. "Равивайте их, как подсказывает вам сердце".


Это противоречит похоже ведическим традициям
Возможно это продолжение идеализма нам надо стать порядочными людьми для начала.
О морали надо говорить!

Уважаемые преданные, примите наши смиренные поклоны. 
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Шрила Прабхупада не раз говорил о том, что люди в Кали- югу будут сходиться вместе только на основе чувственного влечения, а семейные обязанности будут воспринимать как обременительную плату за чувственные наслаждения. В современном обществе муж и жена не получают должного воспитания и образования, зачастую проявляя полное отсутствие элементарного уважения друг к другу. Супружеские измены принимаются как норма жизни, а разводы давно стали «решением» семейных конфликтов. 
К сожалению, эти пагубные привычки современного общества приносятся нами в Российское Общество Сознания Кришны (РОСК). Мы не можем равнодушно смотреть на это. Восстановление здорового баланса ценностей в обществе является одной из основных целей нашего Движения. 
Вайшнавская семья – это такая семья, в которой муж и жена уважают друг друга, хранят верность друг другу, и вместе заботятся о материальном и духовном благе. Семейные люди должны осознавать, что доверие и любовь в семье являются плодами их совместного и терпеливого труда, а не плодами чувственной привязанности. 
Прежде всего, мы считаем абсолютно недопустимыми любые действия, которые подпадают под юрисдикцию уголовного и гражданского кодексов РФ, в частности: многоженство, насилие, пренебрежение заботой о детях и членах семьи, нуждающихся в опеке. 
Супружеские измены аморальны и отвратительны. Они разрушают здоровую атмосферу в семье, негативно влияют на развитие детей и еще больше запутывают живые существа в материальном рабстве. 
Понимая всю сложность семейных отношений, мы, тем не менее, против развода, как средства разрешения семейных конфликтов. 
Залогом успеха в создании и поддержании вайшнавских семей является здоровая атмосфера в общине преданных. Глубокие традиции, помощь старших преданных, вдохновляющие примеры успешных семей способствуют созданию атмосферы любви и доверия в общинах. 
Ответственность за развитие такой атмосферы ложится на региональных секретарей и лидеров общин. 
В общинах необходимо сформировать семейные комитеты, в обязанности которых будут входить: 
• контроль над соблюдением нравственных и этических норм в общине, 
• посредническая помощь в создании новых семейных пар, 
• защите и помощь в воспитании детей, 
• забота о пожилых людях и инвалидах, 
• создание женских комитетов, 
• оказание помощи в конфликтных ситуациях, 
• организация и проведение в общинах лекций, семинаров по вопросам грихастха-ашрама. 

Национальный совет просит Вишну-таттву даса, возглавляющего семейный комитет РОСК, 
• содействовать образованию в регионах и общинах семейных комитетов, 
• разработать единую образовательную систему по вопросам грихастха-ашрама 
• разработать рекомендации для лидеров общин в случаях отклонений от семейной дхармы преданными разных уровней. 
• создать и наладить работу интернет-сайта www.grihastha-centr.ru 

Региональные секретари должны каждый квартал представлять отчет о работе семейных комитетов в Национальный Совет Вишну-таттве дасу. 


Ваши слуги члены НС: Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Адити дукха-ха дас, Ангира Муни дас, Антарьями дас, Апрамеятма дас, Ачала дас, Ачьютатма дас, Ванамали Кавирадж дас, Васумана дас, Вивасван дас, Вишну-Таттва дас, Гаура Кришна дас (председатель), Даяван дас, Кришна Смаранам дас, Нитай Чайтанья дас, Патита Павана дас, Радха Дамодара дас, Шикшаштака дас, Чарудешна дас.

----------


## иван_ков

Сейчас в ИСККОН идут эксперименты - и это хорошо! Главное, чтобы это делалось добровольно и не фанатично.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Со стороны это выглядит


Вы попросту не в теме, если описываемые мной (и выделенные в эссе) ситуации кажутся вам проявлениями ложного эго у меня. Да, у незрелых адинистраторов действительно ложное эго проявляется ярко, но никто в общине не обязан смиренно терпеть эксперименты над собой со стороны потенциальных брахманов и кшатриев, только чтобы не услышать, что ваше недовольство - всего лишь из-за вашего ложного эго. 

"Кшатриев" вообще очень мало, и бывает, на их роль ставят бизнесменов. Признак кшатрия - склонность восстанавливать несправедливость. Вот пример, слова одно администратора : "Но у меня хороший опыт управления коллективом своей фирмы, и *никто не жалуется*" (какое подавление оппонентов  :stop: ). Своим людям он платит, это именно что его коллектив работников. А при руководстве обществом преданных - преданных не тебе, а Богу, - нужен совсем иной опыт. Здесь человек первым делом отметил не то, что кому-то от его действий плохо, а стал оправдываться отсутствием жалоб на себя своих же работников, зависимых от него финансово (привычные ему отношения вайшья-шудра). Поэтому в общине и нужен брахманический совет, чтобы удерживать тех, кто на роли кшатрия, от неверных решений. 





> Я сложно понимаю, как кто-то может помешать личному духовному прогрессу.


Те, кто уполномочены, но незрелы, могут мешать. Возможно, придет время, когда поймете. Нам главное, что опытные преданные знают и понимают сложные процессы, проходящие между преданными в общинах. Иначе эта резолюция даже не появилась бы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сейчас в ИСККОН идут эксперименты - и это хорошо!


В экспериментах на границе области духовного и социального с непредсказуемыми результатами нет ничего хорошего. Руководить людьми в духовной организации должны те, кто уже знают, как это делается. Должен быть интеллект того уровня, который может моделировать ситуации и заранее принимать верные решения, а не выправлять ошибки в надежде на терпение подопечных. Когда руководитель принимает верные решения - тогда и вера в него крепка. О значении веры в руководство см. выше в резолюции, это там специально выделено в отдельную тему.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> В экспериментах на границе области духовного и социального с непредсказуемыми результатами нет ничего хорошего. Руководить людьми в духовной организации должны те, кто уже знают, как это делается. Должен быть интеллект того уровня, который может моделировать ситуации и заранее принимать верные решения, а не выправлять ошибки в надежде на терпение подопечных. Когда руководитель принимает верные решения - тогда и вера в него крепка. О значении веры в руководство см. выше в резолюции, это там специально выделено в отдельную тему.




Видимо лучше совместная форма управления это позволяет избежать культа личности и деспотизма.
В схеме управления посланной мной есть разделение полномочий по варнам.
Самое главное чтобы в общинах разумные независящие свободомыслящие преданные не связанные прямо с управлением могли помогать нашему обществу. Но как показывает опыт, они становятся врагами тех, кто любит авторитарное управление.

Р.S.
Здесь описана цена ошибок.
Хочу заметить в разных компаниях подобного рода я не приниал участия благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде и его зрелым последователям! :smilies:  :namaste: 



Информационный бюллетень
Национального Совета РОСК
Выпуск №2, ноябрь 2002
Встреча в Сухарево

Была проделана очень серьёзная работа, в результате которой возникло достаточно отчетливое представление о ситуации, в которой находится наше общество сегодня, и этапах изменения этой ситуаций. Главное, что было понято, что кризис, который был в нашем обществе, не является какой-то случайностью. Он был закономерным в силу нарушения нами определенных фундаментальных принципов.

----------


## иван_ков

> В экспериментах на границе области духовного и социального с непредсказуемыми результатами нет ничего хорошего. Руководить людьми в духовной организации должны те, кто уже знают, как это делается. Должен быть интеллект того уровня, который может моделировать ситуации и заранее принимать верные решения, а не выправлять ошибки в надежде на терпение подопечных. Когда руководитель принимает верные решения - тогда и вера в него крепка. О значении веры в руководство см. выше в резолюции, это там специально выделено в отдельную тему.


Похоже, что так как Джи-Би-Си до сих пор не решило, что такое варнашрама и как ее внедрять в общество преданных, а также происходящие изменения в принципах руководства - таких знающих людей в ИСККОН слишком мало (или они не делают погоды).

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

> Похоже, что так как Джи-Би-Си до сих пор не решило, что такое варнашрама и как ее внедрять в общество преданных, а также происходящие изменения в принципах руководства - таких знающих людей в ИСККОН слишком мало (или они не делают погоды).


может просто есть люди, которые не заинтересованы в варнашрама-дхарме? Ведь варнашрама - это система взаимозаботы, где денежные потоки идут как вверх, так и вниз, а не только вверх.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Информационный бюллетень
Национального Совета РОСК

Выпуск №3 (февраль 2003 г.)


Один из самых серьезных выводов, который мы должны сделать из опыта развития нашего движения, состоит в том, что мы должны людям давать не только практику чистого преданного служения, но также и культуру, поддерживающую эту практику.
 По большому счету, у нас до сих пор не возникали полноценные вайшнавские общины, потому что мы не понимали важностей принципов, на которых они должны быть основаны. Общины рассматривались как придатки храмов. Как бы предполагалось, что в них находятся те, кто не способен в силу своей обусловленности жить храмовой жизнью. И было время, когда большинство членов нашего движения были храмовыми жителями. Затем, когда под натиском реальности большинство преданных женились и стали жить дома, возникла некая переходная стадия. Идеи, что жить нужно только в храме, вроде бы не стало, но также и не появилось позитивной идеи, как нужно жить в мире. Поэтому все духовные программы общины сводились к тому, что в воскресенье нужно придти опять же в храм, где петь киртан, слушать лекцию и вкушать прасад.
Одна из самых принципиальных задач, которая стоит перед нами сейчас, состоит в том, чтобы сформулировать позитивную идею того, как люди могут практиковать преданное служение, живя в мире, и проповедовать эту идею.
 Общий смысл этой идеи заключается в том, что человек, живущий в мире, должен практиковать преданное служение в рамках условий своего социального положения. 
Это означает, прежде всего, что он должен свое социальное положение понять как предписанную для него форму служения Кришне, а не отвергать его как препятствие на пути преданного служения. 
Бхактивинода Тхакур называет такую форму служения Кришне косвенной практикой  преданного служения (гауна-бхакти-йога). Она характеризуется тем, что человек выполняет свои материальные обязанности в духе служения Кришне. Подобная деятельность по объяснению Бхактивинода Тхакура, которое он дает в «Харинама Чинтамани»2, «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрите»3, а также в других своих книгах состоит в том, что человек должен, во-первых, занять определенное положение в системе варн и ашрамов, а во-вторых, он должен выполнять свои обязанности в духе преданности.
Таким образом, это означает, что человек должен полностью одухотворить свою повседневную жизнь. 
Нужно признать, что до сих пор мы не обращали особого  внимания на повседневные условия жизни людей, и вместо того, чтобы помочь им одухотворить эти условия методами, которые находятся в соответствии с занимаемым им положением, мы часто просто старались вырвать их из их повседневной жизни, давая им процесс чистого преданного служения в своих самых активных формах: проповедь через распространение книг, харинамы, поездки на духовные фестивали, в святую дхаму и другое. Все эти формы очень важны, без того духовного заряда, который они дают человеку, ему очень трудно будет вырваться из оков своей обусловленности, но все эти формы должны соотноситься с условиями его повседневной жизни, а не разрушать их. 
В этом заключается очень важный принцип духовной жизни человека, живущего в миру.
Человек, который не находится в отреченном укладе жизни, естественно имеет множество  социальных нужд. Правильное отношение к этим нуждам состоит не в том, чтобы отвергнуть их, а в том, чтобы одухотворить их в контексте культуры сознания Кришны. Удовлетворяя свои потребности в рамках культуры сознания Кришны,  человек совершает практику косвенного преданного служения (гауна-бхакти-йогу), что создает благоприятную среду для практики самого чистого преданного служения (мукхья-бхакти-йоги).
Община вайшнавов как особое социальное пространство формируется из различных форм сочетания этих двух практик преданного служения. Таким образом община воплощает в себе идею варнашрама-дхармы. 
Мы помним, что Шрила Прабхупада незадолго до своего ухода говорил, что он не успел построить варнашрама-дхарму. Это его сожаление является для нас наставлением, которое мы должны воплотить в жизни.
Каким образом мы можем это сделать? Мы должны просто объяснять людям все эти принципы и помогать им найти их естественный стандарт в практике преданного служения.

P.S. Русский ИСККОН хорошо развивается есть тактика и стратегия на основе гуру-садху и шастра а также много зрелых преданных которые умело адаптируют Ведическую культуру.

----------


## иван_ков

> может просто есть люди, которые не заинтересованы в варнашрама-дхарме? Ведь варнашрама - это система взаимозаботы, где денежные потоки идут как вверх, так и вниз, а не только вверх.


Думаю, это просто потому, что люди воспринимают варнашраму только снаружи, внешне, как бы взгляд со стороны, не понимая, что при этом должно происходить внутри - т.е. нет самого существенного, сути. Поэтому мы видим разговоры и разговоры, от которых устаешь, а воз и ныне там. Еще хуже, когда кто-то начинает "раздавать" обязанности ))) - это уже полное извращение  :smilies:

----------


## иван_ков

> Информационный бюллетень Национального Совета РОСК Выпуск №3 (февраль 2003 г.)
> 
> Один из самых серьезных выводов, который мы должны сделать из опыта развития нашего движения, состоит в том, что мы должны людям давать не только практику чистого преданного служения, но также и культуру, поддерживающую эту практику....


Я не спорю с разными постановлениями, они возможно и правильны, но мое убеждение в том, что пока преданных не научат ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ дхарму, внешние усилия не окажут никакого эффекта (или будет негативный опыт).

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Я не спорю с разными постановлениями, они возможно и правильны, но мое убеждение в том, что пока преданных не научат ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ дхарму, внешние усилия не окажут никакого эффекта (или будет негативный опыт).



Расскажите что значит чувcтвовать дхарму? О мудрейший!
 :namaste: 


Извините меня никаких, пока а сейчас и здесь! :vanca calpa:

----------


## иван_ков

> Расскажите что значит чувcтвовать дхарму?


В ИСККОН есть много гуру и старших преданных, лучше меня знающих об этом. Спросите также у своего наставника.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Между делом сейчас перевожу трактат по васту Манасара. Так вот там есть определенная закономерность относительно численности поселений. В частности размер поселения определяется количеством брахманов. Хотя предусматриваются и поселения без брахманов, без брахманов и кшатриев, без брахманов, кшатриев и вайшьев, а так же поселения чандалов. Так вот полноценным считается только поселение с брахманами. Причем должно соблюдаться соотношение числа брахманов к числу кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, чандалы жили вне поселений. Короче говоря в самом малом поселении должно быть как минимум 12 семей брахманов.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Так вот полноценным считается только поселение с брахманами. Причем должно соблюдаться соотношение числа брахманов к числу кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, чандалы жили вне поселений. Короче говоря в самом малом поселении должно быть как минимум 12 семей брахманов.


А остальных сколько должно быть? Кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

интересно а кто будет шудрой в этой системе ?
а кто будет тогда чандалом ?
мне все это представляется извините но из области научной фантастики 
надо просто жить как группы вайшнавов где все равны как дживы 
говорится же что считать преданного вайшьей или шудрой и даже брахманом -это апарадха

----------


## иван_ков

Мне кажется, что чем меньше брахманов будет в поселении преданных, тем лучше для всех.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> А остальных сколько должно быть? Кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр?


В Манасаре указывается только число брахманов и общая численность населения для каждого размера и типа поселений. Но очень конкретно описывается количество и местоположения кварталов для всех варн.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> В Манасаре указывается только число брахманов и общая численность населения для каждого размера и типа поселений. Но очень конкретно описывается количество и местоположения кварталов для всех варн.


всё это будет потом надо делать сейчас из того что есть. :smilies:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Конечно приятно сознавать себя первопроходцем варнашрамы и т.п. Но реальность такова. На сегодня доминирующей силой в мире являются:
1. Всевозможные технические средства и те, кто ими владеет и управляет.
1. Информация не соответствующая учению Вед и те, кто владеет и управляет информационными потоками.
3. Финансовая система не соответствующая учению Вед и те, кто ею владеет и управляет.

Пока люди чрезмерно зависимы от перечисленных выше трех вещей, ни о какой практической варнашраме не может быть и речи. По этому практичнее сосредоточить усилия на расширении воспевания святых имен Кришны и проповеди Книг Шрилы Прабхупады используя то, что есть сейчас и доступно для использования в преданном служении.

Экономика варнашрамы - это то, что сейчас называется натуральным хозяйством. Деньги не являются главной движущей силой. Торговля преимущественно меновая или по современному бартер. Полное отсутствие бумажных денег. Главные материальные ценности - это земля, зерно и коровы, а не биржевые акции и механизмы.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Конечно приятно сознавать себя первопроходцем варнашрамы и т.п. Но реальность такова. На сегодня доминирующей силой в мире являются:
> 1. Всевозможные технические средства и те, кто ими владеет и управляет.
> 1. Информация не соответствующая учению Вед и те, кто владеет и управляет информационными потоками.
> 3. Финансовая система не соответствующая учению Вед и те, кто ею владеет и управляет.
> 
> Пока люди чрезмерно зависимы от перечисленных выше трех вещей, ни о какой практической варнашраме не может быть и речи. По этому практичнее сосредоточить усилия на расширении воспевания святых имен Кришны и проповеди Книг Шрилы Прабхупады используя то, что есть сейчас и доступно для использования в преданном служении.
> 
> Экономика варнашрамы - это то, что сейчас называется натуральным хозяйством. Деньги не являются главной движущей силой. Торговля преимущественно меновая или по современному бартер. Полное отсутствие бумажных денег. Главные материальные ценности - это земля, зерно и коровы, а не биржевые акции и механизмы.


Спасибо! 
Но Шрила Прабхупада и ачарьи говорят по другому! :stena: 
Мы будем делать то что они говорят :cool: 
Мы уже сейчас так или иначе живём по принципам варнашрамы :kirtan:

----------


## иван_ков

> 1. Всевозможные технические средства и те, кто ими владеет и управляет.


Техника не мешает варнашраме или сознанию Кришны. 




> 1. Информация не соответствующая учению Вед и те, кто владеет и управляет информационными потоками.


Информация не может мешать какому-либо учению. Учение - это просто толкование информации, а не ее запрет.




> 3. Финансовая система не соответствующая учению Вед и те, кто ею владеет и управляет.


В Ведах о финансовых системах не говорится ))




> По этому практичнее сосредоточить усилия на расширении воспевания святых имен Кришны и проповеди Книг Шрилы Прабхупады используя то, что есть сейчас и доступно для использования в преданном служении.


Согласен, это все, чем должен интересоваться ИСККОН.




> Экономика варнашрамы - это то, что сейчас называется натуральным хозяйством.


Варнашрама и натуральное хозяйство - это две большие разницы.




> Деньги не являются главной движущей силой.


В ведические времена деньги были, и также они были "движущей силой"




> Торговля преимущественно меновая или по современному бартер.


Может лучше вообще торговлю запретить, любую?




> Полное отсутствие бумажных денег.


Какая Вам разница - деньги из бумаги или из металла? Что меняется?




> Главные материальные ценности - это земля, зерно и коровы, а не биржевые акции и механизмы.


Нет главных и не главных ценностей. Ценно то, что пользуется спросом. Как Вы собираетесь уничтожить спрос, посадками?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Техника не мешает варнашраме или сознанию Кришны. 
> Информация не может мешать какому-либо учению. Учение - это просто толкование информации, а не ее запрет.
> В Ведах о финансовых системах не говорится ))
> Согласен, это все, чем должен интересоваться ИСККОН.
> Варнашрама и натуральное хозяйство - это две большие разницы.
> В ведические времена деньги были, и также они были "движущей силой"
> Может лучше вообще торговлю запретить, любую?
> Какая Вам разница - деньги из бумаги или из металла? Что меняется?
> Нет главных и не главных ценностей. Ценно то, что пользуется спросом. Как Вы собираетесь уничтожить спрос, посадками?


Производство техники в чрезмерных количествах отвлекает время и ресурсы от преданного служения.

Толкование информации - это создание новой информации.

В ведические времена деньги были НЕ ГЛАВНОЙ "движущей силой"

Торговлю запретить невозможно, так как это одна из обязанностей вайшьев.

О разнице между бумажными и золотыми деньгами спросите у тех, кто после революции керенками туалеты обклеивал.

Я ничего не собираюсь уничтожать сам и не предлагаю это делать другим. Уничтожение - это обязанности Господа Шивы и его слуг. 

Но тем не менее убежден, что пока Воспевание Святых Имен Кришны и преданное служение не станет ГЛАВНЫМ приоритетом во всех сферах деятельности, варнашрама не сможет утвердиться. 

По этому считаю более практичным сосредоточить усилия на преданном служении, чем не бесплодных попытках создания утопических моделей ничего общего с варнашрамой не имеющих по причине практического отсутствия варн брахманов и кшатриев. 

Сначала должно быть создано достаточно большое количество настоящих брахманов, то есть тех, кто на самом деле осознал Брахман, а еще лучше Парабрахман - то есть Кришну. Затем от этих НАСТОЯЩИХ брахманов произойдут НАСТОЯЩИЕ кшатрии, от кшатриев настоящие вайшьи и от вайшьев настоящие шудры. Сейчас практически все население - это млечхи, яваны и далее по списку. Пусть даже некоторая очень малая часть из них и преданные. Из неприкасаемых настоящей варнашрамы получиться не может. Будет какая-нибудь диктатура основанная на религиозном фанатизме со всеми вытекающими последствиями. А это кому-нибудь нужно?

----------


## иван_ков

Кришна в Бхагават-Гите не говорит Арджуне, что тому для достижения совершенства необходимы другие варны. Поэтому идея коллективной варнашрамы как средства духовного развития - материалестична. Надо следовать наставлениям Кришны.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Кришна в Бхагават-Гите не говорит Арджуне, что тому для достижения совершенства необходимы другие варны. Поэтому идея коллективной варнашрамы как средства духовного развития - материалестична. Надо следовать наставлениям Кришны.


Укажите цитату пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Укажите цитату пожалуйста.


Победила Бхагават-гита! :kirtan: 
Кто ещё против Варнашрамы? :cool:

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

Любая каста – это обязанность. А не то, что раз я брахман, то вы мойте мне ножки.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Кто против Варнашрамы тот атеист! :diablo:  :smilies: 
Никто не сможет преодолеть три гуны! :cool:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Любая каста – это обязанность. А не то, что раз я брахман, то вы мойте мне ножки.


Прошу прощения, прабху. Хотел ответить на ваш пост, но по невнимательности нажал не ту кнопку и отредактировал его вместо цитирования. Восстановил, что вспомнил. Извините. 

Лучше пользоваться правильной ведической терминологией. Каста - это и есть демоническое "мойте мне ножки". Это западная интерпритация варн. Варны определяются по качествам, а каста - по рождению, без учета качеств. У каждой варны и ашрама есть своя дхарма. У касты дхармы нет. В этом вся хитрость. Смысл не в том, какая у меня варна или ашрам, а в том, что я выполняю свою дхарму. Если каждый выполняет дхарму согласно варне и ашраму, все счастливы и ничьи права не ущемляются. Права одного - это обязанности другого. Кастовая система - это выродившаяся варнашрама, когда варны и ашрамы остались, а про дхарму все забыли. А дхарма - это самое главное, что гармонизирует сиситему. Без дхармы появляется дух чувственного наслаждения и вся система превращается в демоническую кастовую эксплуатацию.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада говорил что каждая ятра должна быть как маленькое государство! :pandit: 
Также важно проводить курсы по варнашраме этого тоже хотел Шрила Прабхупада! :cool: 
Необходимо эту идею проповедовать в обществе преданных, тогда будет мир и гармония. :kirtan: 
Дорогие преданные кого бы вы не встретили всем говорите и делайте это! :help: 
Даёшь Дайви-Варанашраму СЕЙЧАС! :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Дайви-варнашраму - в массы!
Даешь дайви-варнашраму за две пятилетки!

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил что каждая ятра должна быть как маленькое государство!
> Также важно проводить курсы по варнашраме этого тоже хотел Шрила Прабхупада!
> Необходимо эту идею проповедовать в обществе преданных, тогда будет мир и гармония.
> Дорогие преданные кого бы вы не встретили всем говорите и делайте это!
> Даёшь Дайви-Варанашраму СЕЙЧАС!


Цитаты пожалуйста дайте, а то я про маленькое государство ни в одной доступной мне книге Шрилы Прабхупады не встречал.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дайви-Варнашрама Везде и Сейчас! :kirtan:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Varnasrama колледжи должны быть установлены немедленно.  :help: 
------------------------------------------------------------ 

Morning walks in Vrindavan, March 12th and 14th, 1974. 

"The has to be established immediately. Everywhere, wherever we have got 
our center, a varnasrama college should be established to train four 
divisions: one class, brahmana; one class, ksatriya; one class, vaisya; and 
one class, sudra. But everyone will be elevated to the spiritual platform by 
the spiritual activities which we have prescribed. There is no 
inconvenience, even for the sudras."


P.S. Дайви Варнашрама в нашем обществе на всех уровнях это значит культура и принцип маленького государства.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Насколько я смог понять, в этой цитате речь идет не о создании варнашрамы немедленно в каждом центре ИСККОН, а о создании условий для обучения брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и даже шудр в соответствии с принципами варнашрамы. И это как раз единственный путь для создания варнашрамы и должно быть сделано немедленно в каждом центре ИСККОН. Пока нет настоящих брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, о какой варнашраме может идти речь? 

Человек поступает учиться в ИСККОН, а ИСККОН должен по крайней мере попытаться обучить его как рахмана, кшатрия, вайшью или шудру.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Насколько я смог понять, в этой цитате речь идет не о создании варнашрамы немедленно в каждом центре ИСККОН, а о создании условий для обучения брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и даже шудр в соответствии с принципами варнашрамы. И это как раз единственный путь для создания варнашрамы и должно быть сделано немедленно в каждом центре ИСККОН. Пока нет настоящих брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, о какой варнашраме может идти речь? 
> 
> Человек поступает учиться в ИСККОН, а ИСККОН должен по крайней мере попытаться обучить его как рахмана, кшатрия, вайшью или шудру.


Чтобы делать общие заключения надо изучить по данной теме все цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады.

Я понимаю это так как понимает Шрила Прабхупада, в своих беседах и в этой тоже
 говорит ещё сорок лет назад в Маяпуре 14 февраля 1977 года.

Что мы всегда должны стараться жить по принципам Дайви-Варнашрамы.

Потому что это три гуны они и так заставляют нас поступать согласно нашей обусловленной природе.

Поэтому адекватные люди сейчас будут стараться жить по этим законам.

Кришна все Ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада говорят что мир устроен по этим законам это кем надо быть чтобы отрицать очевидные вещи! :crazy:  :doom:  :smilies: 

Идеалисты в гуне страсти живут будущим они не понимают что всё начинатеся с малого а это благость :angel: 
Я стараюсь жить в благости и мне уже хорошо а будет ещё лучше :kirtan:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп и переход на личности удален. Рамачандре дасу предупреждение за троллинг.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил что каждая ятра должна быть как маленькое государство!


Как Лихтенштейн? А конституцию писать обязательно?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Никто не запрещает обсуждать варнашраму. Эта тема не является запретной.

Враджендра Кумар дас

----------


## Рамачандра дас

мукха-бахуру-пада-джах
/ШБ 11.17.13/

Браман означает голова. Поэтому браману оказывают столько почтения. Потому что в голове, в мозгу, вы придумываете что-либо, и ноги и руки, они исполняют этот приказ. Подобно этому, голова общества, она должна быть браманами.

Браманы не заинтересованы в том, чтобы захватить политическую власть. Нет. 
Браман должен давать наставления.
Мы находим всё это в Ведической литературе. Тогда существовали комитеты, священный совет, комитеты великих мудрецов и браманов. Они должны были давать царю совет: «Ты должен управлять таким образом». И если царь не подчиняется, иногда браманы свергают его с трона. Или убивают его.  Это была ведическая культура. :smilies:  :diablo:  :pandit: 


"...Религиозная организация, располагающая наилучшими условиями существования в этом презренном мире, под маской набожности неизменно прячет все тот же материализм. Во все времена эти организации не раз доказывали миру, что они - рьяные приверженцы самых грубых форм материализма, и даже наихудшие из "не религиозных" злодеев не хотят иметь с ними никаких дел...Крупные и влиятельные религиозные организации - самое серьезное препятствие на пути духовного развития человека, ибо никакие иные ухищрения не могут преградить этот путь. Подобные организации выражают стремление толпы использовать духовное движение в своих корыстных целях, и кроме того, они кладут конец абсолютному и безусловному лидерству истинного духовного учителя..."
"... Безусловно, определенная система, или организация, нужна для того, чтобы человек мог пересмотреть свои мирские ценности. Но, если эта система механична и безжизненна, то даже для такой цели она не пригодна. Истинный духовный учитель никогда не станет подчиняться безжизненной организации и не будет ее поддерживать. А в его руках ни одна религиозная структура не утратит живого дыхания и не приведет к застою. Слепое следование мертвым догмам и механическое участие в различных церемониях не поможет человеку ощутить подлинный дух божественных наставлений и обрядов. 
Проще говоря, любая административная структура внутри религиозной организации на самом деле служит лишь одной цели: положить конец живому проявлению духовности...". :stena:  :swoon: 
Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати


Важно чтобы любая административная структура подчинялась независимо свободномыслящим комитетам разумных людей! :pandit:  :kirtan:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Резолюции GBC 
504. [ВИДЕНИЕ И ЦЕЛИ] ВАРНАШРАМА ДХАРМА И ЗАБОТА О ПРЕДАННЫХ 
Принимая во внимание, что Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно и постоянно говорил 
о внедрении Варнашрамы как панацее для всех социальных проблем Общества, и 
Ссылаясь на наставление Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что в ИСККОН нужно ввести 
варнашраму, 

Смиренно начиная процес введения Дайви-варнашрамы в ИСККОН, РС ПОДЧЕРКИВАЕТ 
необходимость заботиться о: 
Детях 
Женщинах 
Пожилых преданных 
Брахманах 
Коровах 

В. Пригласить Министерства Социального развития приложить большие усилия в указанном направлении. 

505. [УКАЗАНИЕ] СОВЕТЫ ОБЩИНЫ ПО ЗАБОТЕ О ПРЕДАННЫХ 
Принимая во внимание, что РС считает связь с и заботу о преданных важнейшими 
поступками на пути к успеху ИСККОН, 

Создать к августу 1999 в каждом центре ИСККОН "Совет по заботе о преданных". 
Совет будет помогать руководству храма служить местной общине, разрабатывая 
стратегии и программы в следующих вопросах (не ограничиваться 
нижеприведенными вопросами): 
Семейные консультации 
Забота о здоровье 
Помощь в трудоустройстве молодежи 
Защита детей 
Забота о женщинах 
Экономические вопросы 

Следует понять, что каждая община ИСККОН особенная и будет развиваться и 
применять свои программы по заботе о преданных согласно обстоятельствам на 
местах.
 :kirtan:

----------


## petrovkin

> Создать к августу 1999 в каждом центре ...


А чему Вы так радуетесь, ведь уже 2013 заканчивается...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

«Ты не должен проникаться духом показной преданности и ложного отречения. Наслаждайся материальным миром, но делай это достойно и не привязывайся к нему. В своем сердце храни глубокую веру, но внешне веди себя как обычный человек. Если будешь вести себя так, ты очень скоро удовлетворишь Кришну, и Он вызволит тебя из тисков майи (иллюзии)».
(«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита». Мадхья. 16.238—16.239) :smilies:

----------


## Dimas

Вашему Вниманию лекция Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа* 

"Варнашрама в неизведанных водах, БГ 4.13"* 








download mp3

----------


## petrovkin

Варнашрама http://www.bleckt.com/publication/in...ing/11869.html

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Следуя по стопам Шри Тхакура Бхактивинода, он проповедовал социальную систему варнашрамы, чтобы добиться в обществе гармонии и обеспечить духовное наполнение образовавшегося вакуума. Отстаивая принципы учения Шри Рупы Госвами и Шри Рагхунатхи даса Госвами, он учил науке служения Богу с преданностью и продемонстрировал тысячам людей, как обрести искреннюю любовь к Шри Шри Гандхарвике-Гиридхари (Радха-Кришне).

По книге Шрилы Маханидхи Свами «Самадхи гаудия-вайшнавов во Вриндаване»

----------


## Анджи

Хочу поговорить с шудрой, который ратует за варнашраму!

----------


## Дамир

> Хочу поговорить с шудрой, который ратует за варнашраму!


Я шудра, о чём говорить то )))

----------


## Расала дас

> Я шудра, о чём говорить то )))


А с чего Вы взяли, что Вы - шудра? Как определили?

----------


## Дамир

> А с чего Вы взяли, что Вы - шудра? Как определили?


Почитайте качества всех Варн, и станет понятно, кто Вы. Остаётся только признать себя тем, кем являетесь )))

----------


## Анджи

> Я шудра, о чём говорить то )))


 Почему Вы за построение варнашрамы?

----------


## Дамир

> Почему Вы за построение варнашрамы?


Это востребовано природой человека. Если вы искренне желаете Человечеству счастья, то это возможно заняв каждого согласно его природе. Другого пути просто нет )))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Движение сознания Кришны пытается восстановить дайва-варнашраму, где есть брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры, все они. Систематически. Поэтому мы предлагаем открыть университета, университет варнашрамы. Предлагается... Мы пробуем так много всего, одна из программ – люди со всего мира будут обучаться согласно качествам и деятельности: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры.
—Лекция по «Бхагавад-гите» 7.1, Бхуванешвар, 22 января, 1977 год

----------


## Анджи

> Это востребовано природой человека. Если вы искренне желаете Человечеству счастья, то это возможно заняв каждого согласно его природе. Другого пути просто нет )))


Я правильно понимаю, что Вашей природой востребовано занятие физической работой по 25 часов в сутки для того, что бы все Человечество обрело счастье?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Все варны хороши все варны нужны для сотрудничества в достижении главной цели! :vedma: 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил что это не наша конечная цель стать шудрами, кшатриями. Мы должны просто играть роли как в театре.
Мы хотим стать вайшнавами и если у нас остаются материальные желания мы можем их одухотворить с помощью варнашрамы. 
Так мы сможем быть счастливыми во всех отношениях! :kirtan: 

Даёшь Варнашраму Здесь и Сейчас прежде всего в своей жизни насколько это возможно в современных реалиях! :pyatak:

----------


## Дамир

> Я правильно понимаю, что Вашей природой востребовано занятие физической работой по 25 часов в сутки для того, что бы все Человечество обрело счастье?


Вы всегда спекулируете/интерпретируете сказанное другими людьми ?

----------


## Анджи

> Вы всегда спекулируете/интерпретируете сказанное другими людьми ?


 Я задаю вопросы исходя из Ваших слов. Или я что то не так понял?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

В Украине революция..... :cry:  :doom: 


Варнашрама должна быть введена (из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады)

Варнашрама должна быть введена
Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
Беседа в комнате, Майапур, 14 февраля 1977 года
Сатсварупа: …хотя они были подавлены.
Прабхупада: Революция означает они не удовлетворены.
Сатсварупа: Французская революция, Русская Революция.
Прабхупада: Дела у них шли не очень хорошо, поэтому постепенно она [система общественного устройства] разрушилась. Но если все развивается как надо, тогда люди будут счастливы. Они не будут восставать. Вы должны действовать таким образом, чтобы ваши граждане были удовлетворены во всех отношениях. Вы должны осознать, насколько необходимо, чтобы люди были удовлетворены. Именно по такому принципу должно быть устроено ваше правительство. Тогда революций не будет. Если народные массы удовлетворены, они не будут бунтовать. Но им неизвестен этот процесс.

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Даёшь Варнашраму Здесь и Сейчас прежде всего в своей жизни насколько это возможно в современных реалиях!


И насколько это возможно в современных условиях? Ваши теоретические выкладки далеки от практических реалий. Я понимаю если вы просто цитируете здесь для вдохновления преданных. Только одними лозунгами сыт не будешь. Вы просто изложите ваше видение практического применения системы варнаашрамы в Москве, например. И это уже можно будет оценить.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> И насколько это возможно в современных условиях? Ваши теоретические выкладки далеки от практических реалий. Я понимаю если вы просто цитируете здесь для вдохновления преданных. Только одними лозунгами сыт не будешь. Вы просто изложите ваше видение практического применения системы варнаашрамы в Москве, например. И это уже можно будет оценить.


Дорогой Прабху! Читайте внимательно и оценивайте Шрилу Прабхупаду.
Кто помогает сам себе тому помогает Господь! :namaste: 
Я повторяю то что говорил Шрила Прабхупада!

Я понял что вы против Его практических выкладок которые далеки от реальности.

Сам я давно живу по принципам варнашрамы с учётом современных реалий. :good: 

Люди в Москве которые пытаются в своей жизни применять принципы варнашрамы достигнут успеха.
Это как в песне поётся.
С голубого ручейка начинается река ну а дружба начинается с улыбки!
 :kirtan:

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Я понял что вы против Его практических выкладок которые далеки от реальности.
> 
> С


Вы не правильно поняли. и не ответили на вопрос. Прочитайте его внимательно ( вопрос). Но я повторю - как вы видите варнаашраму дхарму применительно к преданным в Москве? А то вы тут много написали в этой ветке. А вот конкретики я не вижу. А хотелось бы - вы похоже в этом сведущ. Вот и поделитесь. Может это поможет и другим преданным в других городах. 
И ещё - как вы пишите - его практических выкладок, которые далеки от реальности.  Если Шрила Прабхупада сказал, значит каким то образом это можно внедрить. Его слова никогда не далеки от реальности, потому как видение у него духовное.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вы не правильно поняли. и не ответили на вопрос. Прочитайте его внимательно ( вопрос). Но я повторю - как вы видите варнаашраму дхарму применительно к преданным в Москве? А то вы тут много написали в этой ветке. А вот конкретики я не вижу. А хотелось бы - вы похоже в этом сведущ. Вот и поделитесь. Может это поможет и другим преданным в других городах. 
> И ещё - как вы пишите - его практических выкладок, которые далеки от реальности.  Если Шрила Прабхупада сказал, значит каким то образом это можно внедрить. Его слова никогда не далеки от реальности, потому как видение у него духовное.


Если вы не увидели на этой ветке конкретики нет смыcла дальше обсуждать, похоже у вас есть ответы на свои вопросы.
Я заметил когда мы повторяем то что говорил Шрила Прабхупада люди начинают искать недостатки в нас.
Потому что на самом деле они не хотят принять то что говорит Шрила Прабхупада.
Преданным в других городах можно посоветовать опыт общины Радханатха Свами

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Ничего ясного Вы не сказали,действительно,только понты.Изложите  по пунктам,"для чайников".Тогда Вас будут воспринимать всерьез.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

В своих книгах и беседах Шрила Прабхупада всё рассказывает.
Русским языком написано, прямым текстом.
В чём проблема? :smilies:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> В своих книгах и беседах Шрила Прабхупада всё рассказывает.
> Русским языком написано, прямым текстом.
> В чём проблема?


  Проблема в том, что судя по вашим частым постам в этой теме, вы сомневаетесь в том, что преданные живут по системе Варнашрамы(ну раз призываете к ней). А ведь это не так. Мы все давно живем по этой системе, в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами. Как и вы. И согласны с выкладками , которые вы тут пишите. У нас у всех тут Варнашрама. Как и у вас.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> В своих книгах и беседах Шрила Прабхупада всё рассказывает.
> Русским языком написано, прямым текстом.
> В чём проблема?


Попасть пальцем в небо это называется.Это не разъяснение.Нужна конкретика и примеры.Без смайликов.

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Без совместного проживания БОЛЬШОГО количества преданных на одной территории я не представляю себе, как можно построить варнашраму. Во время больших фестивалей получается что-то подобное, когда все виды деятельности совершают преданные с разной природой и все это посвящено Кришне.


Я также склоняюсь к подобному взгляду. Помню, что делались попытки в 90 е создания сельскохозяйственных общин в России. Но, в основном, успеха это начинание не имело. Может быть потому, что тогда тактика проповеди была другая. Но реалии времени показывают, что без этого нельзя. Другое дело, что много внешних факторов, впрочем как и в те годы, влияют на внедрение этой системы в России - люди просто не хотят ехать в деревню. И этому есть свои причины. Ну, а пока, как правильно здесь один прабху сказал, приходится следовать этой системе соответственно времени, месту и обстоятельствам. Только мне кажется без своих общин в селе всё равно не обойтись и рано или поздно, но к этому вопросу вынуждены будут вернуться. Потому как вайшьи - это не только торговцы и банкиры, вайшьи - это прежде всего защита коров и сельское хозяйство. Таково моё мнение.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Проблема в том, что судя по вашим частым постам в этой теме, вы сомневаетесь в том, что преданные живут по системе Варнашрамы(ну раз призываете к ней). А ведь это не так. Мы все давно живем по этой системе, в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами. Как и вы. И согласны с выкладками , которые вы тут пишите. У нас у всех тут Варнашрама. Как и у вас.


Я рад что некоторые преданные живут по варнашраме. :pyatak: 
Но порой проповедь сахаджии и ложного отречения продолжается :diablo:  :smilies: 
Я этой темой занимаюсь лет пятнадцать, раньше почти все говорили что нам это не надо, сейчас не все говорят что это надо, и многие считают что это будет в будущем.
Значит мы пока можем сидеть на печи и есть калачи.
Хотя Кришна призывал Арджуну сражаться объясняя ему что он ни на мгновенье не может остановить деятельность.
Поэтому я обращаюсь прежде всего к невинным людям, не слушайте тех кто считает что он умнее Шрилы Прабхупады! :help:  :cool: 

Даёшь Варанашраму здесь и сейчас в своей жизни учитывая современные реалии! :kirtan:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Я этой темой занимаюсь лет пятнадцать, раньше почти все говорили что нам это не надо, сейчас не все говорят что это надо, и многие считают что это будет в будущем.


 Вероятно, те, кто так писал и говорил- очень скромны и смиренны. Они думают, что пока то, чем они занимаются- не соответствует идеалам Варнашрамы, поэтому Варнашрамой называться не может. Но ведь вы сами писали- время, место и обстоятельства. Мы все на своем месте, мы все пытаемся построить Варнашраму.  В том числе те, которые вроде как и говорят, что не время пока.

   Чего нам всем пока не очень хватает- это лучше думать друг о друге.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вероятно, те, кто так писал и говорил- очень скромны и смиренны. Они думают, что пока то, чем они занимаются- не соответствует идеалам Варнашрамы, поэтому Варнашрамой называться не может. Но ведь вы сами писали- время, место и обстоятельства. Мы все на своем месте, мы все пытаемся построить Варнашраму.  В том числе те, которые вроде как и говорят, что не время пока.
> 
>    Чего нам всем пока не очень хватает- это лучше думать друг о друге.




Информационный бюллетень
Национального Совета РОСК
Выпуск №2, ноябрь 2002
        Была проделана очень серьёзная работа, в результате которой возникло достаточно отчетливое представление о ситуации, в которой находится наше общество сегодня, и этапах изменения этой ситуаций. Главное, что было понято, что кризис, который был в нашем обществе, не является какой-то случайностью. Он был закономерным в силу нарушения нами определенных фундаментальных принципов. Как позднее сказал на Национальном Совете в Новороссийске Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж:
          «Мы строили организацию, а не дом, в котором можно жить.  Это было связано с нашим ощущением временности этого мира и с вытекающим отсюда пренебрежением его законами. Мы скорее хотели духовно реализоваться и уйти отсюда, чем как-то преобразовывать сам этот мир. Нам нужно было полное предание всех членов нашей организации и всех других людей, которым мы проповедовали. Это предание означало, что нужно было забыть какие-либо другие потребности помимо потребности служить Кришне.  Если кто-то был с этим не согласен, мы обрушивали на него весь свой запас духовного шакти, чтобы объяснить ему, что он не прав. И если он упорствовал, то мы отвергали общение с ним как с представителем майи и шли искать других более достойных. Мы были максималистами. У нас был только один ашрам - санньяса, и только одна цель - распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Мы многого добились и многое потеряли.
       Нам не ведом был путь постепенного духовного развития. Если бы нам тогда перевели «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамриту» Бхактивинода Тхакура, в которой он говорит, что «в методике преданного служения рекомендуется постепенный путь духовного восхождения как наиболее плодотворный»1 , то мы не поняли бы этой фразы. Ведь цель была так близка! Нам также было непонятно, почему Шрила Прабхупада во второй главе «Нектара преданности», которая называется «Начальные стадии преданности», так много говорит о важности варнашрама-дхармы, и определяет цель движения сознания Кришны в том, чтобы привести человеческое общество в нормальное состояние, когда бы все его члены исполняли предписанные им обязанности, находясь при этом в сознании Кришны.2
        Нам не нужны были никакие другие обязанности помимо обязанностей, определяемых девятью методами преданного служения. Мы были совершенно уверены в своей правоте. И если бы нам тогда перевели «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамриту» Бхактивинода Тхакура, то мы сразу бы увидели в ней обоснование нашему выбору: «Но тот, кто оставляет все материальные желания и полностью посвящает себя преданному служению в соответствии с указанием священных писаний, освобождается от обязательств следовать традиционным общественным, религиозным и иным устоям».3  
      А ту фразу, которая предшествует ей – «До тех пор, пока в сердце сохраняются материальные желания, преданный должен следовать этикету общественной, культурной и религиозной жизни, принятой в его среде в той мере, в какой это не противоречит принципам чистого преданного служения и дает свободу от греховных тенденций» -  мы бы просто пропустили. Ведь мы уже отказались от всех материальных желаний!4
         Бхактивинода Тхакур так много говорит в своих книгах о среде благоприятной для развития преданности Кришне. Но чистому преданному не нужна никакая среда, он может практиковать преданное служение где угодно. Мы все были на этом уровне. Но Бхактивинода Тхакур предупреждает, что если человек в своём духовном развитии будет стремиться двигаться слишком быстро, он упадёт.5 

     Мы так многих потеряли. От первого поколения преданных у нас остались лишь единицы, от второго – чуть больше, мы потеряли несколько поколений детей, испортили своей фанатичной проповедью отношение общества к нам


Но Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что другим препятствием на пути к высшей цели является слишком медленное продвижение, «в результате чего человек станет ленивым и затормозит свой духовный прогресс».6

     Каков же выход из этого противоречия? Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет: «Понимая, что как чрезмерно быстрое, так и медленное продвижение являются препятствиями, человек поднимается постепенно».7 

     Но в чем эта постепенность? Прежде всего, в том, чтобы признать, что мы далеко не все чистые преданные и у нас есть много других желаний помимо желания служить Кришне. Нам нужно признать этот факт и понять, что эти желания сами собой не уходят, если мы их просто терпим, «занимаясь чистым преданным служением». Нам нужно научиться одухотворять эти желания, а не отвергать их. Нам нужно научиться этой культуре удовлетворения своих материальных потребностей правильным образом, в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями, используя для этого в том числе и разные обряды.

. Мы были, как выразился на одном из Национальных Советов Мадана Мохан прабху, «переносчиками культуры (имеются ввиду книги Шрилы Прабхупады), но не её носителями». Нам нужно научиться нести культуру духовного знания в своем сердце и научиться жить с ней в этой материальном мире, а не стремиться сбежать отсюда побыстрей.
     Как удивительно это объясняет нам Бхакти Тиртха Свами: «Живя в этом мире, мы должны научиться быть достойными войти в мир Вайкунтхи». Иначе говоря, здесь на этой земле мы должны построить духовное общество, такое, чтобы никому не хотелось его покинуть, чтобы все находящиеся в этом обществе чувствовали бесконечное счастье и через отношения друг с другом осваивали эту загадочную квалификацию бескорыстного служения другим.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Замечательные слова. Сколько искренности и смирения. Готовность взять на себя ошибки всего общества.Удивительные качества брахманов. Еще раз подтверждает этот бюллетень- Мы в Варнашраме. Брахманы, по крайней мере, уже есть.

----------


## Ram Kishore dasa

Харе Кришна! Добрый день! Пожалуйста примите мои поклоны! Предсказание о вечной дхарме, которой свойственно деление на варны и ашрамы в 12 песне.

Ш.Б. 12_02_37
ДевАпи, брат Махараджи Шантану, и Мару, потомок Икшваку, обладают огромной мистической силой и поныне живут в КалАпе(столице Шамбалы).
Ш.Б. 12_02_38
В конце эпохи Кали эти два царя, получив наставления непосредственно от Верховной Личности Бога, Васудевы, вернутся в человеческое общество и восстановят вечную дхарму людей, которой свойственно деление на варны и ашрамы, как это было прежде.

----------


## Петровкин

Перед тем, как начинать что-то строить, надо для начала практиковать правильную духовную жизнь, а не каништха-адхикаровский харибол и ложное отречение.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Перед тем, как начинать что-то строить, надо для начала практиковать правильную духовную жизнь, а не каништха-адхикаровский харибол и ложное отречение.


 Здорово, так поделитесь опытом с нами, грешными. Поучите, как у вас это получается практиковать и стороить.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Осторожно ложная варнашрама!
 :pandit: 

Критический анализ работы Дханешвары прабху «Введение в принципы и практику духовной экономики - экономической системы, основанной на Бхагавад-Гите». 

Предисловие. 

Данный анализ был составлен по просьбе вице-президента ЦОСКР Радха Дамодара прабху в связи необходимостью проинформировать преданных об официальной позиции ЦОСКР в отношении создаваемой Дханешварой прабху сельскохозяйственной общины на территории Украины, а так же о причинах, вызвавших подобное отношение. 

1. Выражение почтения 

Прежде всего, я бы предложить свои поклоны Дханешваре прабху, духовному брату моего духовного учителя и поблагодарить его за его исполненные искренних усилий исследования, направленные на создание гармоничного духовного общества. Вместе с тем, чтобы создаваемая модель общества была жизнеспособной, она должна обладать способностью «отрабатывать» все потенциально возможные ситуации, быть основана на реально работающих механизмах взаимодействия людей и не иметь «белых пятен». Я надеюсь, что мой анализ поможет сообществу вайшнавов приблизиться к созданию действительно работоспособной модели вайшнавской общины. Я молю Кришну о милости, о том, чтобы Он помог мне избежать критики личности самого Дханешвары прабху (который вне всякого сомнения достоин моего поклонения) и позволил мне сосредоточиться лишь на анализе его труда «Духовная экономика». Ом тат сат. 

2. Анализ концепции 

Давайте перечислим практические идеи, изложенные в труде «Введение в принципы и практику духовной экономики - экономической системы, основанной на Бхагавад-Гите». Это нетрудно сделать, опираясь на тезисы, перечисленные в главе «По пути к достижению экономики, основанной на духовности». Итак: 
1. Создание общины вайшнавов в сельской местности с коллективным правом собственности на землю. 
2. Отмена денежного обращения и кредитов. 
3. Управление сообщества всеобщим голосованием с правом вето у каждого голосующего (кроме вопроса распределения материальных благ, который планируется поручить брахманам). 
4. Вовлечение в проект из продвинутых преданных, готовых к весьма аскетичной жизни по крайней мере на первое (при этом не определенное) время. 

Здесь мы подходим к одному весьма принципиальному моменту. Данное сообщество предполагается создать не как сельскохозяйственную общину, принадлежащую ИСККОН (иначе бы не было нужды в данном труде, т.к. все решения по данной общине в случае ее создания принимали бы уполномоченные члены GBC), а как нечто, находящееся в частной (из самой работы непонятно, в чьей конкретно с юридической точки зрения) собственности, при этом заняв в ней преданных ИСККОН. 

Практический аспект данного момента заключается в том, что ИСККОН не несет ответственности за то, что будет происходить в создаваемой общине, в том числе и за возможные проблемы и разочарования, т.к. в сферу ответственности ИСККОН не входит контроль происходящего в ней. 

Разберем первый аспект – безденежность. Подразумевается, что в создаваемой общине среди преданных будет иметь место бескорыстное оказание услуг членам общины в обмен на право получения необходимых услуг от других преданных, что весьма хорошо подпадает под описанный коммунистами принцип «от каждого по способностям, каждому по потребностям». Итак, Данешвара прабху предлагает строить общество варнашрамы, отменив деньги, при этом демонстрируя в своей работе все беды, которые несет в себе денежное обращение. 

Примечательно, что цитата из Шримад Бхагаватам, приводимая Дханешварой прабху как бы в подтверждение своей идеи отмены денег приведена не полностью. Полностью комментарий к стиху 39 главы 17 звучит следующим образом: 

«Цена товаров искусственно завышается из-за бумажных денег, т.е. искусственных денежных знаков. Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными. Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота. Женщинам можно разрешить носить золотые украшения, контролируя не их качество, а количество. Это будет противодействовать похоти, зависти, вражде. Если в обращении будет настоящее золото в форме монет, тогда влияние золота, порождающее ложь, проституцию и прочее, прекратится само собой. Тогда не будет необходимости в министерстве по борьбе с моральным разложением на новый срок правления продажности и обмана.» 

Если бы она была приведена полностью, у читателя не осталось бы сомнений в том, что именно имел в виду Шрила Прабхупада. Очевидно, что он критикует идею бумажных денег, а не денег вообще, и рекомендует введение в обращение в качестве денег золотых монет.  

Подобная избирательность в цитировании Шрилы Прабхупады выглядит достаточно странно. 

Прочие доводы, в том числе и высказывание Генри Форда относятся к описанию проблем, порождаемых бумажными деньгами, а не деньгами в принципе. С осуждением кредитования вполне можно согласиться, поскольку преданным категорически не рекомендуется жить долг. 

Также весьма важно заметить, что просто отмена или запрет денег еще не делает людей бескорыстными, свободными от материальных желаний. Сам по себе данный запрет может привести к стремлению накапливать не в деньгах, а в вещах. 

В системе варнашрамы обретение свободы от материальных желаний достигалось путем их регулируемого удовлетворения посредством исполнения предписанной деятельности (SB 7.11.32): 

«Если человек выполняет работу, которая соответствует его положению в гунах материальной природы, и постепенно прекращает эту деятельность, он достигает уровня нишкамы. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если человек постепенно отказывается от обычаев и обязанностей, унаследованных им по рождению, и пытается служить Верховной Личности Бога в соответствии со своим естественным положением, он со временем обретает способность прекратить эту деятельность и достигает уровня нишкамы — свободы от материальных желаний.» 

(данный перевод комментария отличается от приведенного в русскоязычном издании Шримад Бхагаватам, ниже приводится англоязычный оригинал) 

«If one gradually gives up his hereditary customs and duties and tries to serve the Supreme Personality of Godhead in his natural position, he is gradually able to become free from these activities, and he attains the stage of niskama, freedom from material desires.» 

В комментарии к Бхагавад Гите (18.8) Шрила Прабхупада описывает, к какой гуне относится отказ от зарабатывания денег из опасения заняться деятельностью ради плодов: 

«Человек, сознающий Кришну, не должен бросать работу (в оригинале: «earning money», дословно «зарабатывать деньги») из страха запутаться в материальной деятельности. Если, работая, человек использует заработанные деньги для распространения сознания Кришны или, вставая рано утром, развивает в себе трансцендентное сознание Кришны, он не должен прекращать своих занятий из страха или потому, что такая деятельность слишком обременительна. Подобная отрешенность является отрешенностью в гуне страсти. A всякий поступок, совершенный под влиянием страсти, не принесет ничего, кроме страданий. Тот, кто прекращает трудиться, руководствуясь подобными побуждениями, никогда не получит плодов своего отречения от деятельности.» 

Разберем следующий аспект – коллективное право собственности на все имущество и, соответственно, отсутствие частной собственности на имущество внутри общины. В качестве подтверждения данной идеи Дханешвара прабху приводит множество стихов из Бхагавад Гиты, Шримад Бхагаватам и Шри Ишопанишад , где отсуждаются концепции «я» и «мое» и также порицается идея наслаждения плодами своего труда, что, казалось бы, делает работу «Духовная экономика» неуязвимой для критики – кто осмелится спорить со словами священных писаний? Однако вопрос о корректности практических выводов, делаемых Дханешварой прабху из текстов Бхагавад Гиты, Шримад Бхагаватам и Шри Ишопанишад вполне правомочен. 

Итак, одна группа цитат связана с понятиями «я» и «мое». В некоторых из них описывается сознание возвышенных личностей, реализовавших знание об эфемерности понятий «я» и «мое», в других описывается жалкое положение тех, кто обусловлен осознанием вида «я» и «мое». Нюанс заключается в том, что, просто услышав знание о том, что понятия «я» и «мое» иллюзорны, живое существо получает лишь теоретическое представление об этом факте. Чтобы реализовать это знание, потребуются годы практики деятельности в Сознании Кришны. Просто поместив преданного в некоторую среду, где «мое» запрещено, невозможно добиться исчезновения желания наслаждаться осознанием владения собственностью. 

Другая группа цитат рекомендует деятельность из чувства долга, без привязанности к плодам своего труда. Деятельность из чувства долга подразумевает деятельность в соответствии со своей природой, в том числе и со своей варной. Кшатрию для исполнения своего долга совершенно необходимо иметь землю в собственности, с тем, чтобы собирать налоги с вайшьев, которым она выделяется во временное пользование, что является для него единственным приемлемым способом материального поддержания. Пандавы просили у Кауравов 5 деревень, т.к. это был минимум, необходимый пяти братьям-кшатриям для того, чтобы они могли исполнить свои предписанные обязанности. Цитата из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады (11.07.73): «… Просьба Кришны была такова «Эти пятеро Пандавов, они кшатрии.» Они не могут стать торговцами или брахманами. Брахман может принимать милостыню от других. Санньяси может принимать подаяния от других. Кшатрий и грихастха не могут. Нет. Это не позволяется. «Итак, они кшатрии, они не могут принять профессию брахмана, и также они не могут принять профессию торговца, бизнесмена. У них должна быть в собственности какая-то земля, чтобы ей править и взимать налоги. И это их способ поддерживать свое существование. Итак, поделитесь всего пятью деревнями с этими пятью братьями, и дело решено.» 

В условиях коллективного владения землей невозможно быть ни кшатрием, ни вайшьей. Кшатрием невозможно быть по вышеописанным причинам. Сразу замечу, что я не призываю к организации на территории Украины (или где бы то ни было еще) «правильных» хозяйств, находящихся в собственности кшатриев. Я лишь указываю, что в структуре, созданной в соответствии с исследуемой работой, невозможно быть кшатрием. Вайшьей не возможно быть потому, что основной жизненный материальный интерес вайшьи составляет богатство. Именно пользование выделенной ему одному землей и перспектива обретения плодов этого пользования дает ему вдохновение трудиться. Нарушение этого принципа приводит к печальным результатам. Всем известна история коллективных хозяйств в России (колхозов), живого примера неправильной организации сельского хозяйства, и их плачевный итог. 

Может возникнуть вопрос: а если кшатрий и вайшья преданные, разве не смогут они трудиться для Кришны, пускай, не следуя своей дхарме, но, по крайней мере, бескорыстно? Ведь создаваемое хозяйство провозглашается «дайви варнашрамой», варнашрамой преданного служения? Ответ заключается в том, что когда преданный достигает уровня ништхи, гуны материальной природы перестают оказывать на него влияние. До достижения этого уровня преданный должен действовать в соответствии с предписаниями, предназначенными для его варны и его ашрама. Шримад Бхагаватам (3.22.33): 

«Преданный должен исполнять свои священные обязанности, предписанные шастрами, не рассчитывая на вознаграждение. Он должен постоянно заниматься преданным служением Господу, стараясь избегать ненужного насилия. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Все: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры - должны исполнять обязанности, предписанные представителям сословия, к которому они принадлежат. Обязанности каждого из четырех сословий перечислены в «Бхагавад-гите». Брахманы должны учиться укрощать свои чувства и стараться стать честными, чистоплотными и образованными преданными. Кшатрии от природы наделены склонностью руководить. Они не боятся сражений и щедро раздают пожертвования. Вайшьи - коммерсанты и земледельцы - ведут торговлю, заботятся о коровах и занимаются сельским хозяйством. А шудры, рабочие, не обладая большим разумом, должны служить представителям высших сословий общества. 

В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: сва-кармана там абхйарчйа - какое бы положение ни занимал человек, он всегда может служить Господу, исполняя предписанные ему обязанности. Не следует думать, что служить Верховному Господу могут только брахманы, но не шудры. Каждый человек может служить Верховному Господу, выполняя предписанные ему обязанности под руководством духовного учителя, который является представителем Верховной Личности Бога. Никто не должен думать, что обязанности, которые он исполняет, не так почетны, как обязанности других сословий. Брахман служит Господу, используя данный ему разум, а кшатрий служит Верховному Господу, применяя свой военный талант, как это делал Арджуна. Арджуна был воином, и у него не было времени изучать «Веданту» и другие философские труды. Девушки Враджадхамы принадлежали к сословию вайшьев, они ухаживали за коровами и работали в поле. Приемный отец Кришны, Нанда Махараджа, и его подданные тоже были вайшьями. Все они не были образованными людьми, но это не мешало им служить Кришне, любя Его и отдавая Ему все, что у них было. Известно также немало примеров того, как Кришне служили чандалы, стоящие на социальной лестнице ниже шудр. Другой пример - мудрец Видура, которого считали шудрой, потому что его матерью была шудрани. На самом деле происхождение человека не имеет никакого значения, поскольку в «Бхагавад-гите» Сам Господь говорит, что каждый, кто занимается преданным служением, достигает трансцендентного уровня. Любые предписанные обязанности почетны, если люди исполняют их как преданное служение Господу, не рассчитывая на вознаграждение. Преданное служение должно быть беспричинным, непрерывным и спонтанным. Кришна неотразимо привлекателен, и наш долг - служить Ему, чем мы только можем. В этом суть чистого преданного служения.» 

Можно было бы, теоретически, собрать в создаваемую общину преданных, уже достигших уровня ништхи (Дханешвара прабху позиционирует создаваемую общину, как общину для продвинутых преданных). Ништха – это уровень развития бхакти, достигая которого преданный может становиться инициирующим духовным учителем. "Нектар наставлений" текст 1: "Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми качествами, необходимыми для того, что бы принимать учеников повсюду в мире". 

Преданных, достигших уровня ништхи, не так много (это очень высокий уровень) и, как правило, они являются гуру, членами GBC ISKCON, лидерами ятр и т.п. Практичность идеи собрать их в одну сельскохозяйственную общину под руководством Дханешвары прабху представляется весьма сомнительной. 

Идея дайви варнашрамы как раз заключается в том, чтобы возвышать до уровня ништхи (после достижения этого уровня гуны материальной природы перестают оказывать влияние на преданного и применение понятия гуна-карма по отношению к нему теряет смысл). 

Также следует заметить, понятие собственности присутствовало не только в римском праве, но и в дхармашастрах, таких как Ману Самхита, Ягьявалкья Смрити и др. Для тех, кто был обусловлен осознанием собственности, давался путь, идя по которому, человек получал возможность духовно прогрессировать, задействуя свою обусловленность. 

Перейдем к следующему аспекту – управлению общиной. Как описано в исследуемой работе, за распределение материальных благ в общине должны отвечать брахманы. Однако принятие прочих решений должно определяться голосованием, причем обязательно единогласно. Возникает вопрос: коль скоро община стоится по ведическим принципам, почему все управление общиной не доверяется брахманам («голове» общества)? Также следует отметить, что в традиционном ведическом обществе власть брахманов была «консультационнной», а исполнительной властью (к функциям которой в частности относится распределение) были наделены кшатрии. Дханешвара прабху пишет, что: «введение и применение практики принятия решений при единодушном согласии внесет элемент весомости мнения каждого члена сообщества, что отсутствовало ранее». Это вполне соответствует обществу, следующему материалистичной концепции («мое мнение обязательно должно быть учтено»), но не соответствует ведической, где каждый человек получал удовлетворение от следования своему долгу, своим предписанным обязанностям и не испытывал огорчения от того, что, скажем, не относился по своей природе к управляющему классу, понимая, что другие справятся с данной обязанностью лучше, чем он. 

Другим аспектом данной идеи (единогласного голосования и, соответственно, наличия права вето у каждого члена общины) является ее полная нежизнеспособность. Если мы обратимся к статистике, мы может увидеть, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев в различных организациях, где решения принимаются голосованием, определяющим является мнение большинства (либо не менее 50 процентов проголосовавших, либо 2/3 голосующих и т.п.). Также существует понятие кворума, т.е. минимального достаточного процента присутствующих на собрании из числа имеющих право голоса, и в большинстве случаев кворум не равен 100%. Даже GBC ISKCON принимает решения не единогласным голосованием, а большинством голосов. Все это сделано для практической работоспособности системы голосования. Также, право вето потому и является правом вето, что оно делегируется не всем участникам собрания. Например, в ООН правом вето обладают только Россия, США, Великобритания, Франция и Китай. Прочие страны правом вето не обладают. При введении описанной Дханешварой прабху системы голосования невозможно будет принять практически ни одного решения. Допустим, что община будет состоять из 100 человек. Какой бы вопрос не обсуждался (например, строительство нового коровника или определение сельскохозяйственных культур для посева), всегда найдутся несколько человек, имеющие мнение, отличное от мнения большинства, и потому принятие решения по вопросу будет невозможно. 

3. Анализ некоторых особенностей работы, приводящих к потенциальному неоднозначному восприятию ее читателем. 

В данной работе присутствует определенная подмена понятий. Она заключается в том, что понятие «духовной экономики», общества, основанного на принципах преданного служения, фактически общества дайви варнашрамы, подменяется понятием «Духовной Экономики» (примечательно, что автор пишет каждое из этих слов с большой буквы, подобно имени собственному или торговой марке), некоторой своеобразной интерпретацией, отражающей точку зрения автора по данному вопросу. 

Примеры использования термина в первом значении: 

«Духовная Экономика также определяет основы Варнашрама Дхармы и определяет место подлинно брахманических мужчин и женщин в обществе.» 

«Однако, когда человек получает возможность понять свою настоящую духовную природу и начинает действовать в соответствии с принципами преданного служения, в этом случае он действует в рамках царства Духовной Экономики.» 

«От Господа Кришны в Бхагават-Гите мы узнаем, как заниматься деятельностью таким образом, чтобы она нам приносила освобождение вместо закабаления. Тут Он говорит нам, как работать (производство), в каком сознании работа должна совершаться, и что делать с результатами нашего труда (распределение). Это, в сущности, экономика. Духовная Экономика.» 

Примеры использования во втором значении: 

«В обязательном порядке должна присутствовать по крайней мере 
небольшая группа духовно продвинутых людей, не мыслящих себя 
без простого образа жизни вне Духовной Экономики.» 

«Возможно, по мере увеличения числа участвующих в практике Духовной Экономики, распределение примет более удобный и непосредственный характер без "посредства" брахмана. Время покажет.» 

Вторая проблема заключается в потенциальной неоднозначности восприятия читателем особенностей будущей жизни в общине. С одной стороны говорится об идеях бескорыстного преданного служения, принципе довольствования малым, необходимости аскез и т.п.: 

«В силу того, что прекратится использование денег и 
кредита, практикующие Духовную Экономику должны будут в 
обязательном порядке отказаться от потребительского образа 
жизни со всеми его даже наименьшими требованиями.» 

С другой стороны красноречиво описывается обещаемая жизнь «на вайкунтхе»: 

«Во-первых, каждый член общества был бы уверен, что он будет обеспечен всем жизненно 
необходимым; что, несмотря ни на что, эта "обусловленная гарантия" будет иметь место. Отсутствие такой гарантии является постоянным источником тревог для многих людей в Америке, 
особенно пожилых, не говоря уже об остальном мире, в котором *более чем одного биллиона людей* проживают ниже уровня существования, не зная, придется ли им завтра что-либо поесть. В царствование Духовной Экономики никто не будет переживать, страдать от того, что не сможет нужным образом позаботиться о своих детях или стариках. 
Это обеспечение всем жизненно необходимым принесет покой людям всего мира. 
Мы можем с уверенностью утверждать, что всего будет достаточно для каждого, т.к. Господь Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-Гите, что Он обеспечивает жизненно необходимым все живые существа. В Духовной Экономике не будет причин для существования черных рынков, несправедливого распределения, сокрытия запасов и т.д.» 

В работе звучат с одной стороны обещания материального счастья, с другой – указания на необходимость от него отречься. Несложно догадаться, что начинающие преданные будут привлекаться именно обещаниями беспроблемной жизни, которой в действительности вероятно и не будет. 

4. Общая оценка и прогноз 

Работа Дханешвары прабху может быть отнесена к категории «утопия». Утопия – это некоторая теория, включающая в себя вполне достойные цели и полностью неработоспособные методы их достижения. Например, в советское время был такой лозунг: «чисто не там, где убирают, чисто там, где не мусорят». Теоретически это верно, т.к., действительно, если все люди перестанут мусорить, то вокруг воцарится чистота и не будет необходимости убирать мусор. Однако с практической точки зрения это не работает (т.к. всегда кто-то мусорит) и в действительности работает обратный принцип: «чисто не там, где не мусорят, чисто там, где убирают». Если городские власти выделяют достаточно средств на персонал и технические средства для уборки, то в городе бывает чисто и наоборот. 

Продвинутые преданные едва ли захотят принять участие в строительстве общины, основанной на принципах, описанных в исследуемой работе, т.к. понимают их утопичность. Скорее всего, идеи данной работы привлекут преданных-неофитов обещаниями «жизни на вайкунтхе». Видимо не случайно Дханешвара прабху выбрал для строительства своей общины посткоммунистическое пространство. Коммунисты также обещали жизнь, свободную от беспокойств после некоторого периода аскетичного существования. Время доказало несостоятельность коммунистических идей (а задолго до этого их несостоятельность описал Шрила Прабхупада). Однако, видимо определенная «бхава» подобных идей еще сохранилась на территории бывшего СССР, чем и планирует воспользоваться Дханешвара прабху (он даже упоминает в своих комментариях в Интернете планы написания книги «Духовный коммунизм»). 

5. Альтернатива 

В качестве примера удачного проекта сельскохозяйственной общины, исполненной духа бескорыстного преданного служения и при этом построенной на жизнеспособных принципах, я бы хотел привести краткое описание фермы «Нью Враджа Дхам» в Венгрии. 

Прежде всего, следует отметить, что данная ферма является собственностью ИСККОН, что означает, что ИСККОН как организация несет ответственность за все происходящее на ферме. Все строения и все имущество на ферме также являются собственностью ИСККОН. Отсутствие частной собственности на недвижимость также является весьма принципиальным моментом, т.к. если бы таковая была, было бы не возможно исключить из общины преданных, утративших способность следовать ее принципам (что не часто, но все же случается). 

Все, преданные, занятые постоянным служением на ферме, имеют статус монахов. При этом они быть семейными людьми (грихастхами) или брахмачари. Придать преданным на ферме, в том числе и семейным, статус монахов – это новшество, введенное Е.С. Шиварамом Свами. Однако оно находится в полном соответсвии с ведической сиддхантой. В Ману самхите сказано, что тот, кто соединяется со своей женой лишь один раз в месяц и лишь для зачатия детей (а это соответствует соблюдению 4 регулирующего принципа), живет с ней как брахмачари. На самом деле термин «монах» в данном случае практически полностью соответствует термину «брахманический грихастха» из конституции ИСККОН. Брахманичекий грихастха – это любой преданный, полностью занятный служением в храме или на ферме ИСККОН, имеющий право лишь на минимальное материальное обеспечение в виде прасада, одежды, медицинской помощи и временно предоставляемого места для проживания. 

Все преданные, получающие статус монаха (а происходит это после пятилетнего испытательного срока несения служения на ферме) дают обет «акинчана-врата», т.е. «пожизненного нестяжательства». Это означает, что преданный обещает больше никогда в жизни вообще не иметь собственности (такой как недвижимость, автомобиль, собственная фирма и т.д.) на протяжении всей своей жизни. Со своей стороны, община обязуется всесторонне заботиться о таком преданном до самой его смерти, даже в случае потери трудоспособности. Преданные обеспечиваются всем необходимым для жизни на достаточном, но не шикарном уровне (прасадом, одеждой, медобслуживанием, семейным преданным предоставляются для проживания отдельные коттеджи). Автомобили находятся в общественном пользовании и используются лишь для перемещений вне фермы. 

Заработная плата на ферме не выплачивается. Существует единичное количество исключений из этого правила. Это преданные, занятые работой на должностях, на которые не удалось найти преданных, имеющих монашеский статус (в силу необходимости специального образования или профессионального опыта, например на должность бухгалтера). Однако количество таких оплачиваемых должностей постоянно сокращается (на настоящий момент это 2-3 человека), в том числе и за счет добровольного перехода преданных в монахи. Разумеется, не может быть и речи о том, чтобы духовные лидеры общины (брахманический совет или президент) получали зарплату. 

Весьма примечательно, как реализована выдача наличных преданным для закупки необходимых им вещей. Сначала преданный пишет заявку ответственному за материальное обеспечение в его департаменте (который всегда является старшим преданным), описывая вещи, которые, как он считает, ему необходимо приобрести. Затем ответственный определяет правомочность истребываемой закупки и цен. Если ответственный признает запрос правомочным, он визирует заявку и преданный может получит испрашиваемую сумму в кассе. Затем, после закупки он должен будет отчитаться, предоставив документы, подтверждающие покупку и сдать сдачу в кассу. Очевидно, что данная система не имеет ничего общего с выплатой зарплат (которые, по сути, являются свободно и неконтролируемо расходуемыми деньгами), и являет собой обеспечение исходя из принципа прожиточного минимума, другими словами монашеское. 

Большое значение в общине придается культивации гуны благости. В частности: 

• Община расположена на выкупленной территории площадью несколько квадратных километров. Без достаточного жизненного пространства невозможно пребывать в саттве. 
• Огромное внимание уделяется идее самодостаточности общины (зависимость от общества в жизнеобеспечении автоматически обуславливает раджасом). Несколько лет назад все преданные дали обет использовать в качестве бхоги лишь то, что вырастят сами на территории общины (исключение составляют рис и специи, т.к. выращивать их не позволяет климат). Община не пользуется «внешним» электричеством (используются солнечные батареи и ветряки). Есть планы отказаться от внешнего источника водоснабжения и пробурить собственную артезианскую скважину. 
• Успешная сельскохозяйственная община не мыслима без заботы о коровах. Подержание коров в странах с низкой среднегодовой температурой может быть бесприбыльным, однако это необходимо делать из чувства долга, для удовлетворения Кришны. Без заботы о коровах невозможно пребывать в саттве, занимаясь селькохозяйчственной деятельностью. На ферме есть гошала, в которой живут несколько десятков коров и быков. 

И, конечно же, большое внимание на ферме уделяется садхане. Следование 4 регулирующим принципам и повторение 16 кругов махамантры является необходимым условием присединения к общине. Каждый живущий на ферме обязан посещать минимум 80% утренних программ в храме, расположенном на территории общины. Каждый преданный обязан выполнять минимум 8 часов практического преданного служения в день. Тех, кто не может следовать этому, просят покинуть общину. 

Следует отметить, что данная община, тем не менее, не может быть охарактеризована как варнашрама, поскольку все ее члены относятся к одному ашраму - брахмачари. 

Дополнительным преимуществом общины является то, что около 95% ее членов являются учениками Е.С. Шиварама Махараджа. Не менее 60% времени в году Е.С. Шиварам Махарадж проводит в общине, давая духовную поддержку и корректируя происходящее в ней. И даже, несмотря на это, в общине иногда случаются различные инциденты и сбои. Что уж и говорить о потенциальной вероятности успеха общины, организованной по принципам, описанным в работе Дханешвары Прабху? Сравнив принципы, данные Е.С. Шиварамом Махараджем, по которым уже много лет успешно существует ферма «Нью Враджа Дхам» в Венгрии и принципы, предложенные Дханешварой Прабху в его работе, нетрудно сделать соответствующие выводы. 




4.06.2007 

Ямуначарья дас
_________________
Ваш слуга, 
Ямуначарья дас

----------


## Петровкин

> Здорово, так поделитесь опытом с нами, грешными. Поучите, как у вас это получается практиковать и стороить.


У меня то как раз может и не получаться... И что с того?

----------


## Петровкин

> Осторожно ложная варнашрама!
> 
> Критический анализ работы Дханешвары прабху «Введение в принципы и практику духовной экономики - экономической системы, основанной на Бхагавад-Гите». 
> Предисловие. 
> Данный анализ был составлен по просьбе вице-президента ЦОСКР Радха Дамодара прабху в связи необходимостью проинформировать преданных об официальной позиции ЦОСКР в отношении создаваемой Дханешварой прабху сельскохозяйственной общины на территории Украины, а так же о причинах, вызвавших подобное отношение.


На самом деле, надо попросить отчетности о неудачном проекте в Украине. Кто сколько вложил, кто сколько потерял...

----------


## Петровкин

Величайшие заблуждения (не подверждаемое в шастрах!):
 - работать плохо
 - работать с непреданными еще хуже
 - работать НА непреданного просто ужасно
 - преданные должны работать вместе
 - работать на заводе все равно, что есть мясо
 - работать на земле лучше, чем работать на заводе.

Есть и другие заблуждения, но о них пока промолчу )))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> На самом деле, надо попросить отчетности о неудачном проекте в Украине. Кто сколько вложил, кто сколько потерял...


Надо провести расследование. :cool: 
Но похоже ничего не получилось.


Новая версия ложной варнашрамы! :pandit: 
Дайви варнашрама это значит для чистых преданных:swoon
На это есть хороший ответ.


ОН ХОТЕЛ БЕСКОНЕЧНОЙ ШИРОТЫ, 
               НО НЕ ЦЕНОЙ ГЛУБИНЫ И ЧИСТОТЫ...

            Размышления над миссией и жизнью
            Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура Прабхупады

      "Благодаря распылению пыльцы с лотосных стоп
   моего Учителя, десятки миллионов людей, подобных вам,
   обретут спасение".
            Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур (1)
        "Много раз Ом Вишнупад Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур
   говорил мне: "Шри Сиддханта Сарасвати Прабху пришел
   на Землю для того, чтобы основать здесь Дайва-Варнашрама-
   дхарму и Шуддха-Вайшнава Самадж, чтобы проповедовать
   Шуддха Нам. Эти две миссии поручил ему Сам Гаурасундар".
            Шрила Бхакти Прадип Тиртха Махараджа (2)

      Две миссии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура при их практическом
   осуществлении, на первый взгляд, противоречат друг другу, потому что
   дайви-варнашрама подразумевает бесконечную широту и либерализм, без
   которых невозможно охватить проповедью все общество. Шуддха-Вайшнава
   Самадж - общество чистых вайшнавов, проповедующих чистое святое имя,
   наоборот подразумевает предельную строгость, избранность и глубину, на
   которую способны немногие. Широкая, невиданная доселе проповедь учения
   Гауранги Махапрабху должна вовлечь в себя миллионы людей, но как при
   этом не утратить изначальной чистоты и глубины учения, как не
   превратиться в очередную "организованную религию", которая, по словам
   самого Сарасвати Тхакура является "оплотом атеизма"?
      Как совместить бесконечную широту с бесконечной глубиной, милость
   со строгостью, жесткую бескомпромиссность с состраданием - всему этому
   он учил своим словами и делами. Далеко не многие из его верных
   последователей смогли вместить в себя две этих крайности, и даже
   сейчас мы видим, как миссии, основанные ими, делают акцент либо на
   бескомпромиссной чистоте, обрекая себя на узость и элитарность, или,
   наоборот, увлекаются широтой, достигнутой дорогой ценой компромисса.
   Сам Сарасвати Тхакур поразительным образом сочетал в себе и то, и
   другое, ибо такова была воля Гаурасундары.


Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Философский дневник

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> У меня то как раз может и не получаться... И что с того?


 Но вы так пишите, как будто знаете, КАК ИМЕННО правильно. Мое мнение- может вот так как сейчас именно и есть правильно. Вернее оптимально для нонешних времени места и обстоятельств. Может оно и не идеально, но мы ведь тоже все далеки от идеала.
  Если же у вас есть лучший вариант-это замечательно.Значит у вас есть практический опыт.
 Если же только перечень чужих недостатков и без всякого вашего практического опыта, то это все бесполезно. Недостатки в любом деле и начинании неизбежны. И ошибки тоже. Видеть их нужно,конечно, для того, чтобы делать выводы.

   Но если это делает человек, который не имеет практического опыта построения Варнашрамы (пусть и на своем небольшом участке, хотя бы в сфере своей семьи и своей занятости), который не достиг какого-то успеха на этом пути (пусть и с неизбежными ошибками и горьким опытом), то сложно воспринимаются любые его теоретические выкладки..

  Поэтому и спросила вас о вашем личном успехе на этом пути.

----------


## Петровкин

> Поэтому и спросила вас о вашем личном успехе на этом пути.


Та успехи просто вообще колоссальные!!!
Верите?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Та успехи просто вообще колоссальные!!!
> Верите?


 Верю! Так поделитесь, ваш опыт будет светочем всем нам, неразумным. Ведь начали же вы писать на форуме, значит блага всем нам желаете...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Похоже предсказания сбываются! :pandit: 
Слава Украине! :kirtan: 

Р.S. Я многие годы живу по варнашраме.
Могу поделиться секретной мантрой как это делать. :mig:

----------


## Артур

> Величайшие заблуждения (не подверждаемое в шастрах!):
>  - работать плохо
>  - работать с непреданными еще хуже
>  - работать НА непреданного просто ужасно
>  - преданные должны работать вместе
>  - работать на заводе все равно, что есть мясо
>  - работать на земле лучше, чем работать на заводе.


Это не заблуждение. Это истина

----------


## Петровкин

> Верю! Так поделитесь, ваш опыт будет светочем всем нам, неразумным. Ведь начали же вы писать на форуме, значит блага всем нам желаете...


А что писать? Могу пересказать Бхагат-Гиту...

----------


## Петровкин

> Слава Украине!


Это Вы так радуетесь тому, что Украина не будет в ЕЭС?

----------


## Петровкин

> Это не заблуждение. Это истина


Истина, не подвержденная шастрами - это бред.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Р.S. Я многие годы живу по варнашраме.
> Могу поделиться секретной мантрой как это делать.


Да, расскажите, пожалуйста, как Вам это удается.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> А что писать? Могу пересказать Бхагат-Гиту...


 Свой личный опыт, разумеется. Ошибки и успехи. Предостережите мы нас, чтобы не начали проходить через те же ошибки, вдохновите нас.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Да, расскажите, пожалуйста, как Вам это удается.


Мне это удаётся благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады!  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне это удаётся благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады!


Ну, это мы уже не раз слышали. А как на практике-то? В чем конкретно выражается Ваше следование ВАД?

----------


## Артур

> Истина, не подвержденная шастрами - это бред.


Зачем же Вы бред пишите?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Ну, это мы уже не раз слышали. А как на практике-то? В чем конкретно выражается Ваше следование ВАД?


Всё предельно просто выполняю свои обязанности учитывая современные реалии и занимаюсь духовной практикой 

Хочу ещё раз обратить внимание эта тема создана не для обсуждения моей личной жизни :smilies: 
Лично мне хорошо чего и всем желаю! :kirtan:

----------


## Петровкин

> Свой личный опыт, разумеется. Ошибки и успехи. Предостережите мы нас, чтобы не начали проходить через те же ошибки, вдохновите нас.


А что личный опыт? У каждого он будет настолько индивилуален, что перенять его просто невозможно. Гораздо более важным является сам принцип, а он уже описан (в Бхагават-Гите).
В любом случае, личным опытом я делиться не намерен )))

----------


## Петровкин

> Зачем же Вы бред пишите?


Т.е. вы можете привести цитаты из шастр, подтверждающие следущие высказывания:
 - работать плохо
 - работать с непреданными еще хуже
 - работать НА непреданного просто ужасно
 - преданные должны работать вместе
 - работать на заводе все равно, что есть мясо
 - работать на земле лучше, чем работать на заводе?
(все это применительно к практике бхакти-йоги!)

Если нет, тогда не тратьте мое время эмоциональными сообщениями.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Хочу ещё раз обратить внимание эта тема создана не для обсуждения моей личной жизни


 А можно поинтересоваться, каков был посыл создания этой темы?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> А что личный опыт? У каждого он будет настолько индивилуален, что перенять его просто невозможно. Гораздо более важным является сам принцип, а он уже описан (в Бхагават-Гите).
> В любом случае, личным опытом я делиться не намерен )))


 Как раз Бхагавад Гита и Шримад Бхагаватам- это огромный кладезь жизненного опыта, который ценен для всех нас. И горькие ошибки и успех. (Например, Аджамила и Махараджа Бхарата).

  А уж если у вас есть успешный опыт построения Варнашрамы, то это трудно переоценить. Этим не просто нужно, этим НЕОБХОДИМО делиться. Другое дело, если его нет и вам нечего нам сказать. Тогда, тогда я понимаю ваше нежелание.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Т.е. вы можете привести цитаты из шастр, подтверждающие следущие высказывания:
>  - работать плохо
>  - работать с непреданными еще хуже
>  - работать НА непреданного просто ужасно
>  - преданные должны работать вместе
>  - работать на заводе все равно, что есть мясо
>  - работать на земле лучше, чем работать на заводе?
> (все это применительно к практике бхакти-йоги!)
> 
> Если нет, тогда не тратьте мое время эмоциональными сообщениями.


 А это вы про кого? Про чьи заблуждения? Лично мне непонятно...И при чем здесь Варнашрама, если кто-то где-то так думает.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Всё предельно просто выполняю свои обязанности учитывая современные реалии и занимаюсь духовной практикой 
> 
> Хочу ещё раз обратить внимание эта тема создана не для обсуждения моей личной жизни
> Лично мне хорошо чего и всем желаю!


Здесь только Вы заявляете, что следуете ВАД. Насколько я понимаю, одному это не возможно. ВАД возможна только в обществе. Выполнение своего долга и следование ВАД - это несколько разные вещи.

----------


## Артур

> Т.е. вы можете привести цитаты из шастр, подтверждающие следущие высказывания:
>  - работать плохо
>  - работать с непреданными еще хуже
>  - работать НА непреданного просто ужасно
>  - преданные должны работать вместе
>  - работать на заводе все равно, что есть мясо
>  - работать на земле лучше, чем работать на заводе?
> (все это применительно к практике бхакти-йоги!)


А почему Я должен приводить цитаты? Вы цитаты привели?

----------


## Петровкин

> Как раз Бхагавад Гита и Шримад Бхагаватам- это огромный кладезь жизненного опыта, который ценен для всех нас. И горькие ошибки и успех. (Например, Аджамила и Махараджа Бхарата).


Ну так читайте опыт чистых преданных, чего ждать?




> А уж если у вас есть успешный опыт построения Варнашрамы, то это трудно переоценить. Этим не просто нужно, этим *НЕОБХОДИМО* делиться.


Сразу видно, что Вы из СССР ))) В духовной жизни НИКТО НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО НЕ ДОЛЖЕН.




> Другое дело, если его нет и вам нечего нам сказать. Тогда, тогда я понимаю ваше нежелание.


Понимаете и хорошо!




> А это вы про кого? Про чьи заблуждения? Лично мне непонятно...И при чем здесь Варнашрама, если кто-то где-то так думает.


Я уже даже и не знаю, как еще подробней это объяснить...

----------


## Петровкин

> Здесь только Вы заявляете, что следуете ВАД. Насколько я понимаю, одному это не возможно. ВАД возможна только в обществе. Выполнение своего долга и следование ВАД - это несколько разные вещи.


Доказать сможете? ))

----------


## Петровкин

> А почему Я должен приводить цитаты? Вы цитаты привели?


Привести цитаты, которых нет???!!! ))))))))))))

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Петровкин

Нам говорят невозможно... но похоже они не понимают либо против Шрилы Прабхупады! :diablo:  :smilies: 

Пока существует материальный мир будут три гунны материальной природы, а значит четыре варны.
Нарада Муни говорит, что варнашрама существует всегда в изначальной или в искажённой форме.
В Бхагавад-гите Кришна на примере Арджуны говорит нам что гуны заставляют нас поступать как того велит нам наша обусловленная природа.
Шрила Прабхупада даже профессору Котовскому говорил в вашем обществе есть все варны.
Мы живём в государствах мы работаем и имеем семьи и т. д., вот вам и в каком-то смысле искажённая версия варнашрамы.
Посмотрите пример недавних ачарьев они достигли успеха не живя в идеальной версии варнашрамы.
Поэтому конечно это было бы идеально жить в сельхоз общине организованной на принципах дайви-варнашрамы, но это не означает что в нашей ситуации мы не можем достичь успеха об этом говорил Шрила Прабхупада.

Преданные сейчас живут так или иначе по принципам варнашрамы.
Мы можем видеть пример Чоуппати как они движутся к этой цели

Держитесь победа будет за нами! :cool:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Доказать сможете? ))


БГ 4.13 "В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре
сословия. Но знай же, что, хотя Я и являюсь создателем этой системы, Сам Я непричастен к деятельности, ибо остаюсь неизменным."

Кришна говорит, что разделил все общество. То есть, для того, чтобы в обществе была божественная ВАД, все общество должно жить по этим законам. Кришна не говорит, что Он дал каждому в отдельности его обязанности согласно ВАД. Он говорит про все общество целиком. Невозможно быть брахманом, кшатрием, вайшьей или шудрой самим по себе. Эти роли можно исполнять только в обществе.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Посмотрите пример недавних ачарьев они достигли успеха не живя в идеальной версии варнашрамы
Хочу обратить внимание что шастры говорят их надо применять с учётом времени места и ситуации. :pandit: 
Тот кто считает что сейчас это невозможно тогда зачем вы работаете и заводите семьи? :crazy: 
Дорогие друзья тогда надо быть последовательными бросайте свои семьи детей а деньги присылайте мне мы будем всё использовать с служении Кришны.

Поразительно люди годами «занимаясь чистым преданным служением» не хотят принять простые элементарные вещи :smilies:  :stena: 

Информационный бюллетень
Национального Совета РОСК
Выпуск №2, ноябрь 2002


Как позднее сказал на Национальном Совете в Новороссийске Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж:
«Мы строили организацию, а не дом, в котором можно жить.  Это было связано с нашим ощущением временности этого мира и с вытекающим отсюда пренебрежением его законами. Мы скорее хотели духовно реализоваться и уйти отсюда, чем как-то преобразовывать сам этот мир. 


      А ту фразу, которая предшествует ей – «До тех пор, пока в сердце сохраняются материальные желания, преданный должен следовать этикету общественной, культурной и религиозной жизни, принятой в его среде в той мере, в какой это не противоречит принципам чистого преданного служения и дает свободу от греховных тенденций» -  мы бы просто пропустили. Ведь мы уже отказались от всех материальных желаний!

Прежде всего, в том, чтобы признать, что мы далеко не все чистые преданные и у нас есть много других желаний помимо желания служить Кришне. Нам нужно признать этот факт и понять, что эти желания сами собой не уходят, если мы их просто терпим, «занимаясь чистым преданным служением». Нам нужно научиться одухотворять эти желания, а не отвергать их. Нам нужно научиться этой культуре удовлетворения своих материальных потребностей правильным образом, в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями, используя для этого в том числе и разные обряды.

Нам нужно научиться нести культуру духовного знания в своем сердце и научиться жить с ней в этой материальном мире, а не стремиться сбежать отсюда побыстрей.
    «В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческой общество на четыре сословия. Но знай же, что, хотя Я и являюсь создателем этой системы, Сам Я, вечный и неизменный, непричастен к какой-либо деятельности» (Б-г 4.13).
В этом стихе Кришна говорит, что в соответствии с обусловленностью живых существ гунами материальной природы Он установил для них различные обязанности в рамках варн и ашрамов. То есть Кришна говорит, что Он является источником этих обязанностей. Это означает, что если мы реализуем свои материальные потребности в соответствии с установленными для них обязанностями, то таким образом мы будем связаны с Кришной. 

    «В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческой общество на четыре сословия. Но знай же, что, хотя Я и являюсь создателем этой системы, Сам Я, вечный и неизменный, непричастен к какой-либо деятельности» (Б-г 4.13).
В этом стихе Кришна говорит, что в соответствии с обусловленностью живых существ гунами материальной природы Он установил для них различные обязанности в рамках варн и ашрамов. То есть Кришна говорит, что Он является источником этих обязанностей. Это означает, что если мы реализуем свои материальные потребности в соответствии с установленными для них обязанностями, то таким образом мы будем связаны с Кришной. :kirtan:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Сразу видно, что Вы из СССР ))) В духовной жизни НИКТО НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО НЕ ДОЛЖЕН.


 Понятно, критиковать кого-то, в анонимном порядке, за уютным монитором, гораздо удобнее и приятнее, чем сделать самому что-то реальное. Чужие ошибки рассмотреть- это намного проще, чем делать что-то со своей жизнью и своими ошибками.
 Тот, кто никому ничего не должен, не имеет никакого веса. И его слова тоже.

  Общество Варнашрамы, это прежде всего общество тех, кто следует своей Дхарме, кто ДОЛЖЕН выполнять свои обязанности, то есть, в принципе, должен.  Странно, что именно в этой теме вы пишите подобные реплики. За сим откланиваюсь. Можете не трудиться отвечать.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Посмотрите пример недавних ачарьев они достигли успеха не живя в идеальной версии варнашрамы
> Хочу обратить внимание что шастры говорят их надо применять с учётом времени места и ситуации.


 Ну а разве кто-то с этим не согласен? Все мы живем в соотвествии с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, с тем пониманием Варнашрамы, которое у нас есть. Почему вы думаете, что ВАШЕ личное понимание Варнашрамы лучше, чем у участников форума? Почему вы думаете, что мы не читаем книг Шрилы Прабхупады?

 Только потому что некоторые участники проявили смирение и сказали, что живут не по идеалам Варанашрамы? Ну так сами понимаете, что не так все это просто.



> Нам говорят невозможно... но похоже они не понимают либо против Шрилы Прабхупады!





> Держитесь победа будет за нами!


  С кем вы воюете? Кто против Шрилы Прабхупады?

 Напоминает анекдот из советских времен.


-Коммунистическая партия лучше, чем все остальные!!
-Чем же огна лучше?
 Как чем? Чем все остальные!!!


  Так и у вас, По вашему мнению, похоже, ВАШЕ понимание Варнашрамы и Книг Прабхупады, лучше, чем у всех остальных.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Ну а разве кто-то с этим не согласен? Все мы живем в соотвествии с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, с тем пониманием Варнашрамы, которое у нас есть. Почему вы думаете, что ВАШЕ личное понимание Варнашрамы лучше, чем у участников форума? Почему вы думаете, что мы не читаем книг Шрилы Прабхупады?
> 
>  Только потому что некоторые участники проявили смирение и сказали, что живут не по идеалам Варанашрамы? Ну так сами понимаете, что не так все это просто.
> 
>  Так и у вас, По вашему мнению, похоже, ВАШЕ понимание Варнашрамы и Книг Прабхупады, лучше, чем у всех остальных.


Уважаемая матаджи!
Вы не параматма чтобы говорить за всех. :smilies: 
Читайте внимательно посты участников.
Моё понимание на основе гуру -садху и шастре, я просто повторяю то что они говорят. :pandit: 
Кому не нравится могут не читать.
Когда люди не хотят что-то принимать они начинаю критиковать человека а не обсуждать суть предмета. :diablo: 
На самом деле это наша зависть к Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне! :ranting: 
Поэтом я вас поставлю в игнор как я и сделал с некоторыми другими участниками. :cry:  :vanca calpa: 
Я пишу это для тех кому это надо а такие есть я это знаю! :buket: 
Если один человек вдохновится это темой значит задача выполнена а этот человек уже есть! :kirtan:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Когда люди не хотят что-то принимать они начинаю критиковать человека а не обсуждать суть предмета.


 Собственно, в течение этой темы я пыталась задавать вопросы. Не критиковать. Но когда ни на один вопрос ничего конкретного (кроме общих лозунгов) не прочитала, это вызвало недоумение.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Собственно, в течение этой темы я пыталась задавать вопросы. Не критиковать. Но когда ни на один вопрос ничего конкретного (кроме общих лозунгов) не прочитала, это вызвало недоумение.


Если вы не видите ответы на ваши вопросы которые даёт Шрила Прабхупада то это ваша проблема!
Прощайте!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Собственно, в течение этой темы я пыталась задавать вопросы. Не критиковать. Но когда ни на один вопрос ничего конкретного (кроме общих лозунгов) не прочитала, это вызвало недоумение.


Анурадха матаджи, воспринимайте эту тему, как шуточную, иначе «крыша поедет«  :stena: 
 :biggrin1:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Если вы не видите ответы на ваши вопросы которые даёт Шрила Прабхупада то это ваша проблема!
> Прощайте!


 Наверняка мое понимание книг Шрилы Прабхупады далеко от истинного. Я всего лишь стараюсь читать, жить по этим книгам. Смиренно задавать вопросы по ВАШЕМУ пониманию. Но если на эти вопросы всего лишь ответ- вы ничего не понимаете, то...так ли уж вы сами правильно понимаете эти ответы?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Анурадха матаджи, воспринимайте эту тему, как шуточную, иначе «крыша поедет«


 :smilies:  По секрету, именно так я ее и воспаринимаю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:friends:  :kirtan:

----------


## Дамир

> Анурадха матаджи, воспринимайте эту тему, как шуточную, иначе «крыша поедет«


Здесь не тему, а *отдельных* личностей как шутку воспринимать следует )))

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Здесь не тему, а *отдельных* личностей как шутку воспринимать следует )))


 Так не только мы эту тему читаем. Но и те, кто интересуется той же Варнашрамой. Промолчишь, так и будут читать-думать, что вона какая должна быть Варнашрама.

----------


## Дамир

> Так не только мы эту тему читаем. Но и те, кто интересуется той же Варнашрамой. Промолчишь, так и будут читать-думать, что вона какая должна быть Варнашрама.


Для этого есть Модераторы ))) Значит их устраивают Тролли и Клоны под разными Никами, их они не трогают )))

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Для этого есть Модераторы ))) Значит их устраивают Тролли и Клоны под разными Никами, их они не трогают )))


Тоже верно))

----------


## Петровкин

> Поэтому конечно это было бы идеально жить в сельхоз общине организованной на принципах дайви-варнашрамы...


Совсем и не идеальное.




> БГ 4.13 "В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия. Но знай же, что, хотя Я и являюсь создателем этой системы, Сам Я непричастен к деятельности, ибо остаюсь неизменным."


Не вижу логической связи между этой цитатой и этим выводом:


> Кришна говорит, что разделил все общество. То есть, для того, чтобы в обществе была божественная ВАД, все общество должно жить по этим законам. Кришна не говорит, что Он дал каждому в отдельности его обязанности согласно ВАД. Он говорит про все общество целиком. Невозможно быть брахманом, кшатрием, вайшьей или шудрой самим по себе. Эти роли можно исполнять только в обществе.


Кришна НИГДЕ не говорит Арджуне, что выполнение им своих обязанностей зависит как-то от других. Ваше предположение имеет место быть, но оно не подтверждается другими цитатами.






> Понятно, критиковать кого-то, в анонимном порядке, за уютным монитором, гораздо удобнее и приятнее, чем сделать самому что-то реальное. Чужие ошибки рассмотреть- это намного проще, чем делать что-то со своей жизнью и своими ошибками.


Эмоции...


> Тот, кто никому ничего не должен, не имеет никакого веса. И его слова тоже.


Кришна никому не должен )))


> Общество Варнашрамы, это прежде всего общество тех, кто следует своей Дхарме, кто ДОЛЖЕН выполнять свои обязанности, то есть, в принципе, должен. Странно, что именно в этой теме вы пишите подобные реплики. За сим откланиваюсь. Можете не трудиться отвечать.


Ну так если Вам все понятно, зачем мне тогда вопросы задавать )))

----------


## Петровкин

Проблемы не в варнашраме, а в неправильной практике бхакти-йоги.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Совсем и не идеальное.


Главное это развить сознание Кришны это можно сделать в любом месте но в хорошей атмосфере это может быть легче.
Проблемы могут быть во всём.

----------


## Петровкин

> Главное это развить сознание Кришны это можно сделать в любом месте но в хорошей атмосфере это может быть легче.


Ну так это может быть "тепличное" СК, которое при малейшем дуновении ветерка исчезнет как и не бывало. Преданные должны искать не атмосферу по-спокойней, а 100% применение своих сил, возможностей и талантов - только это и будет варнашрамой, а не пастельные пейзажи с коровами, гуляющими по пастбищам.

----------


## Сева

Харе Кришна!

Меня один вопрос беспокоит насчет варнашрамы - Прабхупада говорил что настоящий царь должен сражаться в первых рядах, а не отсиживаться в бункере, пока солдаты умирают. Но при современном оружии будут очень часто меняться цари  :smilies:  поскольку в первых рядах долго не живут.

Имел ли Прабхупада ввиду что кшатрии должны овладеть божественным оружием, которое было в ходу в Двапара югу?
И есть ли сейчас люди владеющие им?

----------


## Сева

> Ну так это может быть "тепличное" СК, которое при малейшем дуновении ветерка исчезнет как и не бывало. Преданные должны искать не атмосферу по-спокойней, а 100% применение своих сил, возможностей и талантов - только это и будет варнашрамой, а не пастельные пейзажи с коровами, гуляющими по пастбищам.


А Вы в курсе что в Шримад Бхагаватам в 11 песне сказано что сельская жизнь более благостна чем городская?
гуна благости способствует развитию лучших качеств личности, и раскрытию талантов тоже.

----------


## Петровкин

> А Вы в курсе что в Шримад Бхагаватам в 11 песне сказано что сельская жизнь более благостна чем городская?
> гуна благости способствует развитию лучших качеств личности, и раскрытию талантов тоже.


Прежде чем читать 11 песнь ШБ, неплохо бы научиться следовать наставлениям Бхагават-Гиты. А то че уж там, давайте сразу жить жизнью обитателей Вриндавана...

----------


## Сева

> Прежде чем читать 11 песнь ШБ, неплохо бы научиться следовать наставлениям Бхагават-Гиты. А то че уж там, давайте сразу жить жизнью обитателей Вриндавана...


В бхагавад Гите тоже сказано что гуна благости чище других гун и более благоприятна.

----------


## Сева

> Прежде чем читать 11 песнь ШБ, неплохо бы научиться следовать наставлениям Бхагават-Гиты. А то че уж там, давайте сразу жить жизнью обитателей Вриндавана...


Если лично Вы не в состоянии переехать в благостное место, то не надо делать из этого философию и тем более поучать других.

----------


## Сева

> Проблемы не в варнашраме, а в неправильной практике бхакти-йоги.


Судя по Вашему посту Вы достигли успеха в бхакти йоге  :smilies: 

Но будьте снисходительны.. на форуме присутствуют пракрита бхакты вроде меня про которых Прабхупада сказал что им тяжело практиковать бхакти и они нуждаются в варнашраме.

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> В своих книгах и беседах Шрила Прабхупада всё рассказывает.
> Русским языком написано, прямым текстом.
> В чём проблема?


Да, Шрила Прабхупада описывает свои замечания по вопросам создания и поддержания варнаашрама дхармы в ИССКОН. Да и вы тут, прабху, добрую половину форума заполнили этими документами. Только так и не смогли описать их практическую реализацию хотя бы в Москве. То есть проблема в том, что ваша теория не реализуема на практике. По крайней мере щас никто этого не видит. Да и вы как то не расположены это расписать. Хотя многие уже вас просят.
А далее вы пишите совсем непонятные вещи - мне хорошо чего и вам желаю. Вот и вся ваша практика. Много пишите, но ничего конкретного. Жизнь в этом мире штука сложная, и может так статься, что практикуемая кем то на его взгляд система варнаашрамы в конце концов превратится в обыденную рутину, которая приведёт его к разочарованию. И сегодняшнее относительно благополучное положение в этом мире завтра может превратиться в пралаю. Вот что тогда ум такого человека будет говорить? Ведь следование пути праврита марга приносит результат только если человек действительно выполняет свои обязанности и параллельно выполняет духовные указания духовного учителя. или я не прав?
Можно подумать, что все кто живёт в Москве призваны быть только шудрами или торгашами. А ведь многие приехали из провинции, из деревень. 
Такие вот мысли вслух.

----------


## Сева

> Проблемы не в варнашраме, а в неправильной практике бхакти-йоги.


Да неужели?

А Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж прославляет варнашраму и гуну благости, он даже Махабхарату рассказывал нектарно.
А еще Шиварам свами давал семинар по трем гунам и сказал что жизнь в деревне более благостна и благоприятна.

Но какая разница что они говорят?

У нас же есть Петроффкин махарадж который всех научит как бхакти йогой заниматься!
Да?

Какая разница что они жизнь положили ради Прабхупады, читают много лет по 64 круга и соблюдают целибат десятки лет?
По сравнению с Петровкиным они просто неофиты.


Все я больше не буду слушать Бхакти Вигьяну махараджа, теперь Вы мой господин и учитель из жизни в жизнь.

Наставляйте же меня  :smilies:

----------


## Петровкин

> В бхагавад Гите тоже сказано что гуна благости чище других гун и более благоприятна.


И как Кришна рекомендует ее развивать в Бхагават-Гите?



> Если лично Вы не в состоянии переехать в благостное место, то не надо делать из этого философию и тем более поучать других.


Арджуна хотел переехать в более благостное место с поля битвы Курукшетра. Так Кришна такую философию развел... Вы бы хоть прочитали Гиту что-ли.



> Судя по Вашему посту Вы достигли успеха в бхакти йоге


"Достичь совершенства" и "правильно  практиковать" - это две небольшие разницы.



> Но будьте снисходительны.. на форуме присутствуют пракрита бхакты вроде меня про которых Прабхупада сказал что им тяжело практиковать бхакти и они нуждаются в варнашраме.


Правильное понимание варнашрамы автоматически вытекает из правильного понимания бхакти. Все очень просто.

----------


## Сева

> Много пишите, но ничего конкретного.


Простите что вклиниваюсь  :smilies:  
Хочу сказать что конкретные шаги уже предприняты - вокруг ИСККОН распространяется ведичская культура - джйотиш, васту и аюрведа.
Практикуя ведическое знание люди повышают свою гуну и как следствие становятся более влиятельными и могущественными.

Постепенно эти люди могут стать лидерами общества и навести везде порядок.

Главное чтобы ведические науки преподавались в чистом виде без шарлатанства (которое к сожалению имеет место).

Например если человек просто следует 4 принципу и занимается сексом не чаще чем раз в пару лет в результате его тело и ум становятся сильными, он приобретает бессташие, железную волю и терпение и может добиться успеха в любой сфере деятельности.
помните как Бхактисиддханта сарасвати выучил английский за три дня?

Чистота это сила.
Так что все идет нормально варнашрама будет введена.

----------


## Петровкин

> Да неужели?
> А Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж прославляет варнашраму и гуну благости, он даже Махабхарату рассказывал нектарно.
> А еще Шиварам свами давал семинар по трем гунам и сказал что жизнь в деревне более благостна и благоприятна.
> Но какая разница что они говорят?
> У нас же есть Петроффкин махарадж который всех научит как бхакти йогой заниматься!
> Да?
> Какая разница что они жизнь положили ради Прабхупады, читают много лет по 64 круга и соблюдают целибат десятки лет?
> По сравнению с Петровкиным они просто неофиты.
> Все я больше не буду слушать Бхакти Вигьяну махараджа, теперь Вы мой господин и учитель из жизни в жизнь.
> Наставляйте же меня


Здесь поднято сразу несколько вопросов. Отвечу по очереди:

1) "Петроффкин - мне не гуру, а я буду слушать вот этих ..."

Вообще-то, в ИСККОН каждый выбирает себе шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру (и других наставников) абсолютно самостоятельно. Даже бывает наказывают тех, кто слишком сильно себя навязывает. Так что я не претендую )))

2) "Вот великие махараджи, они все знают, а неизвестно кого я даже слушать не буду..."

Несмотря на то, что в ИСККОН множество великих личностей, но единого мнения о варнашраме до сих пор нет. Так что дело здесь даже не в Петроффкине.

3) Если у Вас есть гуру по варнашраме, значит Вы можете всем нам рассказать в чем состоит его/их подход в этом вопросе. Желательно также практический успешный пример/проект этого. Ждемс...

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Простите что вклиниваюсь  
> Хочу сказать что конкретные шаги уже предприняты - вокруг ИСККОН распространяется ведичская культура - джйотиш, васту и аюрведа.
> Практикуя ведическое знание люди повышают свою гуну и как следствие становятся более влиятельными и могущественными.
> 
> Постепенно эти люди могут стать лидерами общества и навести везде порядок.
> 
> Главное чтобы ведические науки преподавались в чистом виде без шарлатанства (которое к сожалению имеет место).
> 
> Например если человек просто следует 4 принципу и занимается сексом не чаще чем раз в пару лет в результате его тело и ум становятся сильными, он приобретает бессташие, железную волю и терпение и может добиться успеха в любой сфере деятельности.
> ...


Те, кто практикует перечисленные вами искусства в 1 строчке - это люди брахманического склада ума. Они не наводят порядок. Они подвизаются в некоторых отраслях социологии. Порядок наводят кшатрии. 

Что касается второго вашего утверждения, то я полагаю, что оно ошибочно. Почему? Потому как всё перечисленное вами - это просто нормы морали. Духовного ничего нет. Но если к этому прибавить служение и выполнение указаний Гуру - то всё вышеперечисленное сразу обретает смысл. Только вот результат будет другой.

Теперь возвращаясь к реализации планов варнаашрамы. Полагаю, что самый перспективный метод её реализации - это организация общины в каком то отдельном месте, где обязательно будет сферы деятельности в сельском хозяйстве, храмовая деятельность и деятельность кшатрий. То есть отдельный участок земли большого размера, рядом с каким нибудь городом, имеющим устоявшийся проповеднический центр. Вот такие мои представления. Вот только руководителями этих общин не надо ставить брахманов и шудр. Как минимум вайшья с широким кругозором.

----------


## Сева

> И как Кришна рекомендует ее развивать в Бхагават-Гите?
> 
> 
> Арджуна хотел переехать в более благостное место с поля битвы Курукшетра. Так Кришна такую философию развел... Вы бы хоть прочитали Гиту что-ли.
> 
> "Достичь совершенства" и "правильно  практиковать" - это две небольшие разницы.
> Правильное понимание варнашрамы автоматически вытекает из правильного понимания бхакти. Все очень просто.


Кришна не вдается в подробности как развивать. Он делает это в 11 песни в беседе Хамсы аватара с кумарами.

Арджуна хотел перестать исполнять обязанности а не переехать. Арджуна не жил в тамасном кали южном мегаполисе, после курукшетры он жил в благостном Хастинапуре а это две большие разницы.

----------


## Сева

> Те, кто практикует перечисленные вами искусства в 1 строчке - это люди брахманического склада ума. Они не наводят порядок. Они подвизаются в некоторых отраслях социологии. Порядок наводят кшатрии.


Перечисленным мной наукам в Ведическом обществе обучали представителей 3 высших сословий, наряду с этикетом, музыкой и многим другим.
Даже сейчас в школах боевых искусств ученику делают гороскоп, учат правильно питаться и т.д.

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Перечисленным мной наукам в Ведическом обществе обучали представителей 3 высших сословий, наряду с этикетом, музыкой и многим другим.
> Даже сейчас в школах боевых искусств ученику делают гороскоп, учат правильно питаться и т.д.


Во первых - это ничего не меняет - порядок наводят кшатрии.
А на второе ваше пояснение отвечу, что и сейчас в школе обучают разным предметам, как тем, которые можно использовать в торговле, так и тем, которые можно использовать в науке. Но деятельность по гунам, по идее, человек выбирает поступая в высшее и средне специальное заведение. Другими словами, общее образование давалось всем и всегда, а вот углублённое уже индивидуально. Воин может прекрасно знать Веды, но в жизни его привлекает боевое искусство. Это его долг. Брахман может знать боевое искуство, но привлекает его брахманическая деятельность.
Поэтому кшатрий - наводил порядок, а брахман просвещает и отправляет обряды.
Так зачем же вы написали такой ответ? Впрочем, можете не отвечать. написали и написали.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дханешвара дас — 10 причин, не позволяющие установить варнашрама-дхарму в ИСККОН
сентября 20, 2013
Dhaneshvara-das-lugansk-22.04.2011
Или серьезные проблемы, которые ДОЛЖНЫ быть решены, прежде чем появится возможность установить варнашрама-дхарму в ИСККОН.
Варнашрама-дхарма находится в поле моего зрения много лет – с тех пор, как я жил на ферме Гита-нагари в Пенсильвании в 1977 году, когда Шрила Прабхупада собирался прибыть туда, чтобы научить нас всему, что связано с варнашрамой. В последние годы мой интерес к этой теме возрос, и я часто говорю о ней и прилагаю все усилия к тому, чтобы помочь реализовать ее на практике в Восточной Европе. Годами обдумывая связанные с этим вопросы, я заметил ряд противоречий между культурой варнашрамы и культурой ИСККОН. По иронии судьбы, эти нестыковки, судя по всему, мешают внедрению варнашрамы в ИСККОН. Я посчитал, что должен назвать эти противоречия и поделиться ими с теми, кто так же, как и я, хочет установить культуру варнашрамы, особенно учитывая усилия, прилагаемые Командой стратегического планирования ИСККОН (КСП), и те изменения в высших кругах организации, которые они, вероятно, вызовут. Чем дальше руководство Общества будет отдаляться от варнашрамы, тем более масштабными и непреодолимыми станут культурные различия.

Конечно, эти противоречия существуют в пределах моего понимания культуры варнашрамы, которое здесь не оговаривается и которое, скорее всего, в чём-то отличается от концепций других. В этом смысле статья не закончена сама по себе, ведь как можно говорить о том, есть противоречие или нет, если прежде всего отсутствует понимание тезиса? Но это еще одна причина, по которой я привожу аргументы для энтузиастов варнашрамы – чтобы указанные в статье противоречия могли спровоцировать дискуссию, которая поможет тщательнее уяснить, что это за зверь такой, называемый варнашрамой. Хочу оговориться, что статья предлагаемся вашему вниманию в позитивном духе с надеждой на решение перечисленных в ней проблем. Ведь если я прав в своих оценках и если противоречия не будут сведены к минимуму как можно скорее, я боюсь, что введение варнашрама-дхармы в ИСККОН станет невозможным. Это действительно трагично, учитывая, что основатель-ачарья, Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада, считал введение варнашрама-дхармы не менее чем половиной своей миссии.

В ответ на обсуждаемые здесь проблемы наверняка будет выдвинуто столько же концепций варнашрамы, сколько и концепций того, чем является ИСККОН, и я, в действительности, ожидаю такую реакцию. Помимо этого, проблемы, возможно, не будут актуальными для всего Общества. ИСККОН – это международное движение, и то, что невозможно в одном месте, вполне осуществимо в другом. Мы, конечно, надеемся на это.

Я ни в коем случае не думаю, что написанное в этой статье является абсолютной истиной. Это просто мое видение ситуации в данный момент. Буду рад любым доводам, опровержениям, комментариям и возражениям, которые появятся в ответ на приведенные мной аргументы.

Итак, вот десять причин, которые не позволяют установить культуру варнашрамы в ИСККОН:
1. Необходимый культурный сдвиг уже слишком велик
Культура варнашрамы организована таким образом, чтобы давать живущим в ней людям максимум свободы – и политической, и идеологической. Это всеобъемлющая культура, которая дает платформу, позволяющую всем членам общества развиваться духовно в соответствии с избранным ими путем и при этом не диктуя, каким должен быть этот путь, во что они должны верить и т.д. Это открытая система, возлагающая ответственность на индивида, что поощряется действиями брахманов и кшатриев, которые наблюдают за гражданами и руководят ими.

В настоящий момент ИСККОН действует как организация, созданная по корпоративной модели с централизованными командами и контролем, – т.е. совсем иная культурная структура с совершенно другой целью. Хотя можно сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада намеревался внедрить более децентрализованную модель, мы видим, что модель централизованной команды и контроля все активнее используется в ИСККОН. Нынешняя структура подразумевает обязательное следование определенной идеологии и выполнение централизованных команд.

Метод организации ИСККОН настолько отличается от модели варнашрамы, что подлинная культура варнашрамы не может быть установлена в ИСККОН в том виде, в каком он существует сейчас. Необходим большой культурный сдвиг, и понятно, что он должен быть инициирован высшими кругами Общества, причем в унисон. Это чрезвычайно острая проблема, и, по моему скромному мнению, ее вряд ли удастся решить, если не будут предприняты совместные усилия, включая GBC и всех гуру ИСККОН, у которых недостаточно времени на то, чтобы сформировать ясное понимание варнашрамы, которое могло бы быть принято всеми.

2. Высшее руководство ИСККОН почти не обеспечивает лидерства в установлении культуры варнашрамы
Лидеры Общества не имели и не имеют времени на то, чтобы сосредоточиться на культуре варнашраме и изучить ее. Соответственно, они не понимают ее и потому не осознают необходимость и ценность ее введения. До тех пор пока высшее руководство Общества не поймет культуру варнашрамы и не примет меры по ее внедрению в пределах сферы их влияния, маловероятно, что рядовые преданные примут ее и будут следовать ей на практике. Как они могут сделать это? Последователи не могут вести вопреки тому, что говорится на бамперных стикерах («Если народ поведет за собой, лидеры пойдут за ним»). Действие должно начинаться сверху.

Культура варнашрамы может породить озабоченность потерей контроля со стороны высших уровней руководства организации. В противоположность нынешней ситуации в ИСККОН, в культуре варнашрамы такой контроль почти отсутствует и заменяется поддержкой праджей в их деятельности в пределах данной культуры.

ИСККОН действует на основе корпоративной модели, в которой высший эшелон (GBC) осуществляет полный контроль над конфессиональными и административными функциями. Они приняли на себя не только роль высшей управляющей инстанции, но и управляющего авторитета и высшего авторитета. Культура варнашрамы подразумевает обязательную отмену такого контроля и дает полномочия конфессиональной инстанции брахманам, ограниченный руководящий авторитет – кшатриям, и свободу – всем остальным. Глобальная модель управления варнашрамой согласно принципам дхармы не позволяет исполнительной инстанции получать больше власти, чем указано выше. Иначе говоря, в варнашраме нет концепции всемирной организации, глобального управления или командной системы, определяющей деятельность других. Этот факт входит в противоречие с нынешней организацией и центрально-командной системой в ИСККОН. Если GBC не откажется от идеи централизованных команд, культуру варнашрамы установить не получится.

Отметим, что здесь есть исключения, в особенности Шиварама Свами, который, будучи санньяси, членом GBC и инициирующим гуру для всей Венгрии, приложил большие усилия для создания Нью-Враджа Дхамы. Кроме того, есть Бхакти Рагхава Махараджа, который, хотя больше и не входит в состав GBC, остается движущей силой внедрения сознания варнашрамы в ИСККОН. Будучи санньяси и инициирующим духовным учителем, он является одним из признанных лидеров Общества, обладает большим влиянием и реализует проекты варнашрамы в Индонезии, Камбодже и Индии.* Это вопрос лидерства и идеологии. Хотя эти проекты ориентированы на самодостаточность и проповедь Сознания Кришны, полностью ли они установили культуру варнашрамы? Если да, возникает требующий ответа вопрос: как эти проекты связаны с руководством ИСККОН (GBC)?
* Вполне возможно, есть и другие исключения, которые мне неизвестны.

3. Основная масса преданных не понимает, что такое варна
Большинство преданных не понимают общественную систему варн и не обсуждают ее, их не учат этому, и поэтому у них смутные представления о том, что это такое на самом деле или как применить эту систему на практике. Вполне закономерно, что преданные не спешат становиться энтузиастами того, что не понимают. Как функционирует эта культура? Как человек находит в ней свое место? Каковы отношения между ним и другими, и как они определяются? Как люди обеспечивают себя в культуре варнашрамы? Что приемлемо, а что нет?

На все эти и многие другие вопросы должны даваться ответы, их следует доводить до сведения основной массы преданных, и тогда им нужно будет добровольно соглашаться на участие в варнашраме. Конечно, от высших уровней Общества потребуется лидерство как наставлениями, так и примером. То, что делает великий человек, обыкновенные люди считают важным и следуют этому. Если гуру ИСККОН и члены GBC не примут на себя эту задачу, ожидать, что их ученики обратятся к варнашраме, не приходится. Нынешняя попытка приблизиться к установлению варнашрамы и обучению ее принципам должна ответить как на все приведенные выше вопросы, так и на другие. На данный момент мы очень далеки от какого-либо согласованного мнения о том, чем в действительности является культура варнашрамы.

4. Мы все равны
В современном обществе пропагандируется идея, что все равны, и хотя это делается якобы для достижения политических целей, данная идея переносится на все аспекты жизни. В действительности, на этой планете не существует и двух человек, которые были бы равны. Мы видим, что концепция равенства естественным образом привносится в общество преданных теми, кто к нему примыкает, особенно в интернет-дискуссиях. Хотя мы декларируем согласие с тем, что существует четыре класса людей, у нас до сих пор нет какого-либо метода проведения различий между ними или применения этих различий на практике. Более того, мы даже наблюдаем упорное сопротивление введению этого аспекта ведической культуры. У нас есть различия и этикет, основанные на ашраме и старшинстве в Обществе, но, как можно заметить, это не отличия той или иной варны. Если полностью игнорировать эту важную половину культуры варнашрамы, то очевидно, что установить ее мы не сможем.

Поскольку мы думаем, что все равны, те, кто на самом деле имеет брахманическую природу и прилагает усилия к тому, чтобы в соответствии с этой природой вести за собой, очень часто игнорируются. Это хорошо видно по комментариям на сайтах, которые следуют за статьями, или на форумах. Это попросту противопоставление мнения одного человека мнению других, и при этом не выказывают какого-либо уважения даже старшим преданным, не говоря уже о предполагаемых брахманах.

5. Страх перед неизвестным
Практически все боятся, что их будут эксплуатировать в социальной системе, которую они не понимают. Мы знаем окружающую нас культуру, наше место в ней и как вести себя в ней, но мы не знаем, как будем защищены в культуре варнашрамы, и поэтому не решаемся участвовать в ней. Культура варнашрамы полностью неведома, и, возможно, таит в себе проблемы, которые мы не ожидаем или не знаем, как их решать, и поэтому ее избегают.

6. Не хватает кшатриев, занимающих должное положение в Обществе
Люди с выдающимися способностями не могут найти себе место в Обществе, не привлекаются к нам и не участвуют на уровне самостоятельного лидерства, что является истинной ролью кшатрия. Почти все люди с незаурядными способностями, которые у нас есть, занимают положение лидеров в ИСККОН, однако существует большая потребность в дополнительных лидерах. Поскольку кшатрии создают место/пространство, без кшатриев нет кшетры (поля деятельности) для основной массы преданных. Способные люди нуждаются в пространстве, чтобы быть независимыми, и здесь можно отметить, что современная структура ИСККОН не поощряет самостоятельные продуманные действия, и это противоречит подлинной культуре варнашрамы, как уже обсуждалось выше.

7. Институционализм
В ИСККОН утвердилась авторитарная структура, в которой авторитетом наделяется руководящая должность, или пост, а не люди, обладающие квалификацией. Мы можем говорить, что те, кто назначен, – самые квалифицированные личности, однако многолетний опыт показывает, что это не факт. Современная система противоположна культуре варнашрамы, в которой авторитетом наделяется квалифицированный человек, а не условный чин (должностное лицо условной корпорации), и она создает новые уровни бюрократии, не существующие в культуре варнашрамы. Нужно заметить принцип устройства: форма определяется функцией. Две культуры устроены так, чтобы достигать разных целей. Целью культуры варнашрамы является поступательное духовное просвещение всей культуры. Цель современной доминантной культуры – увеличение чувственных наслаждений небольшой части общества за счет подавляющего большинства.

Кроме того, в нашей организации распространена идея (по крайней мере, среди некоторых), что продвижение по корпоративной лестнице – это показатель духовного прогресса, или что контроль над людьми и деньгами заменяет его. Корпоративная структура и культура варнашрамы – взаимоисключающие парадигмы. Поскольку в современном мире мы вынуждены действовать в рамках доминантной культуры, перед нами стоит задача – установить имеющую законную силу инстанцию, которая будет наделять должными полномочиями квалифицированных людей в структуре варнашрамы.

Здесь могут возразить, что Шрила Прабхупада собственноручно создал корпоративную структуру ИСККОН, и поэтому ее едва ли можно считать несовместимой с целями Общества. Это справедливо, но мы также должны иметь в виду, что Шрила Прабхупада регулярно и систематически просил своих лидеров основывать колледжи варнашрамы в каждом храме и вводить культуру варнашрамы – просьбы, которые в то время были почти полностью проигнорированы. Если бы соответствующие меры были приняты в то время, когда Шрила Прабхупада был с нами, противоречия между двумя этими системами, вероятно, проявились бы, и их можно было бы устранить под его надзором.

8. Вайшьи пренебрегают своим долгом
В Обществе укоренилась идея, что обязанность вайшьи – заниматься бизнесом, а не сельским хозяйством и заботой о коровах. Однако это не то, что говорит Шрила Прабхупада или Шри Кришна. Например:

Приезжайте сюда и выращивайте пищу. Выращивайте фрукты. Это… Таково желание Кришны. Аннад бхаванти бхутани [Бг. 3.14]. Производите продукты питания и ешьте достаточно, будьте сильными и повторяйте Харе Кришна. Такова наша философия. Почему вы производите болты и гайки, шины и трубы? Ешьте. Негодяй. Они не знают, что прежде всего вы должны питаться. Но нет, все работают в промышленности [занимаются бизнесом]. Почему? Кришна не говорит: «Развивай промышленность». Кришна говорит: «Производи еду». Аннад бхаванти бхутани. (3 апреля 1975 Майяпур)

Вайшья… Обычно мы понимаем, что вайшья – это класс торговцев. Нет. Сейчас так называемые вайшьи – это шудры, ниже чем шудры. Почему? Занятия вайшьи такие: крши-го-ракшйам-ваниджйам ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам [Бг. 18.44]. Вайшьи должны заниматься производством зерна, но они не заинтересованы. Их интересует открытие заводов, чтобы делать болты, гайки и автопокрышки, шины Goodwheel, Goodyear. Ну тогда ешьте болты с гайками и шинами. Нет, вы не можете их есть. Вы должны есть рис, а рис продается по 10 рупий за килограмм, потому что вайшьи не выращивают зерно. Вот в чем ошибка. (2 февраля, 1974 Бомбей)

В ИСККОН «вайшьи» почти на сто процентов заняты бизнесом всех мастей, и хотя, как указывает Шрила Прабхупада, это не является правильным долгом вайшьи, у нас это считается нормальным и даже хорошим, ведь они оказывают финансовую поддержку храмам. И поскольку все равны, если брахманы указывают на это несоответствие, никто не воспринимает это всерьез, особенно если гуру не придают этому серьезного значения. Привыкшие быть независимыми и имея средства на то, чтобы быть независимыми, такие преданные не желают слушать брахманов, которые могут давать им наставления о должном исполнении их обязанностей.

9. Недостаток личной квалификации
Мы все в некоторой степени осознаём недостаток квалификации в нас самих и видим, что другие тоже неквалифицированы, и поэтому не решаемся полагаться на других напрямую. Культура варнашрамы требует, чтобы ее участники были квалифицированными – это одна из ее очень желательных характеристик. Однако в современном обществе мы привыкли быть «независимыми» и свободными жить по любому стандарту, который предпочтем, вместо того чтобы быть подотчетными группе людей, требующих определенного образа действий.

10. Благодушный настрой
В умах некоторых последователей ИСККОН глубоко укоренилась идея о том, что благодаря распространению книг (и, возможно, харинамам) появится всё остальное, поскольку так говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Поэтому всё, что от нас требуется, – продолжать миссию таким же образом, как и в то время, когда Шрила Прабхупада был с нами. В варнашрама-дхарме нет необходимости. Всё, что нужно, – это харинам и распространение книг.

Это напоминает мне историю о том, как во время наводнения в ненастную погоду христианин молился Господу, прося помощи, и Бог ответил, что спасет его. Когда вода стала прибывать, человек поднялся на крышу своего дома и увидел, что мимо проплывает лодка. Он не стал в нее садиться, сказав: «Бог пообещал, что спасет меня». Затем приплыла еще одна лодка, и он снова отказался садиться, заявив: «Бог сказал, что Он спасет меня». Наконец, когда волны начали накатывать на крышу, к нему подлетел вертолет, чтобы перенести его в безопасное место, человек и в этот раз ответил, что его спасет Бог. Короче, он утонул. Попав к вратам рая, он спросил у Бога, почему Он не спас его. Бог ответил, что посылал ему две лодки и вертолет, но этот невежественный глупец отказался принять помощь.

В результате распространения книг мы можем ожидать (и ожидаем), что придут способные люди, которые возьмут на себя задачу сделать то, что необходимо для установления всей культуры Кришна-варнашрамы, но их надо признавать как исполнителей, которые будут воплощать в жизнь то самое «всё остальное». Мы должны признавать и принимать их усилия, понимая, что они были посланы Господом, чтобы способствовать развитию Его миссии. К сожалению, тех, кто пытается развивать миссию, расширяя то, что было начато Шрилой Прабхупадой (т.е. сторонников варнашрамы) направляют на поддержку Общества устоявшимися способами.

Напоследок отмечу, что как минимум часть этих проблем характерна *не только* для ИСККОН, и поэтому они должны решаться при любых обстоятельствах и любых попытках установить варнашраму. Однако существующая в ИСККОН культура, судя по всему, значительно усложняет эту задачу. Приведенные выше противоречия и проблемы, на мой взгляд, уже слишком велики для того, чтобы в настоящее время можно бы было установить Варнашрама-Дхарму повсюду в ИСККОН. Результатом станет то, что либо варнашрама вовсе не будет установлена, либо в итоге ИСККОН создаст неполноценную версию варнашрамы с элементами современной материалистической, атеистической культуры. :doom:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила 6.178

*Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжил: «Верховный Господь —     основа всех взаимоотношений, преданное служение Ему — это истинное предназначение души, а обретение любви к Богу — высшая цель жизни. Таковы три темы, которые раскрывают ведические писания».*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Кришна подтверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15): ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах. Истинная цель, ради которой следует читать Веды, — это понять, как стать преданным Верховного Господа. Господь Сам говорит: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру (Б.-г., 9.34). Поэтому, изучив Веды, следует посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, всегда думая о Нем (ман-мана), став Его преданным, падая перед Ним ниц и поклоняясь Ему. Это называется вишну-арадхана и представляет собой высшее предназначение каждого человека. Достичь его помогает институт варнашрама-дхармы, в соответствии с которым общество делится на брахмачари, грихастх, ванапрастх и санньяси, а также на брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр. Вся ведическая культура основана на этом. К сожалению, в наш век возродить эту ведическую систему общественного устройства чрезвычайно сложно, *поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал нам не волноваться о варнашрама-дхарме, а вместо этого повторять мантру Харе Кришна и слушать, как чистые преданные рассказывают о Верховной Личности Бога. Это путь, рекомендованный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, и только ради этого следует изучать Веды.*

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила 6.178
> 
> поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал нам не волноваться о варнашрама-дхарме, а вместо этого повторять мантру Харе Кришна и слушать, как чистые преданные рассказывают о Верховной Личности Бога. Это путь, рекомендованный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, и только ради этого следует изучать Веды.[/B][/U]




Сатсварупа: Когда Рамананда Рай упомянул об этом [о варнашраме], Господь Чайтанья сказал, что в этот век установить варнашраму не представляется возможным.
Прабхупада: Да. Не представляется. Он не сказал « не возможно». Ihа bаhya. Чайтанью Махапрабху интересовала только духовная сторона жизни. У него не было понятия о материальной стороне, Он ее отверг.
Сатсварупа: Но почему бы нам не поступить так же?
Прабхупада: Нет, мы придерживаемся другой позиции. Мы пытаемся применить сознание Кришны во всем. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, лично Он принял санньясу. Он полностью отверг материальное. Nishkincana. Но мы не собираемся становиться nishkincana. 



10 причин, позволяющих установить варнашрама-дхарму в ИСККОН. :smilies: 
Устанавливать с теми кто хочет и может  :mig:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

__
Привет!

Говоря о варна-ашраме, так или иначе упремся в изначальный вопрос: для чего?
Для того, чтобы так считалось (соответствия чему-то там) или .. для дела?
В чем Цель для нас сейчас здесь, и в чем средства?
Не спешите приводить стандартный ответ насчет 9 процессов. Ответ может быть совсем иным..

Ну и все отсюда: кто "мы", например? Преданные, ИСККОН?
Нет: объединение преданных .. видимо отсюда нужно отождествение проставлять. И это далеко не одно и тоже, если "развернуть" смысл ИСККОНа, с этой стороны посмотреть. И не каждого в отдельности, ибо это может дать совсем иной результат.

Шри Чайтанья ответил о достижении Кришна Бхакти и девяти процессах как средства, но - это было его поле деятельности. Простановка Парампары. Но что это значит для нас?
 А для нас это значит, что наша Цель - это что Гауранга просит от своих преданных, вконтексте их объединения. Для чего?

 И ответа может быть два, которые имеют совершенно разные области определения:
1. путь отречения и достижение Голоки
2. путь вовлечения для максимальной проповеди.

Можнолегко увидеть всвязи с этой дилемой, что это .. вообще разные выводы к действию.

 Для чего мы собираемся? Если для пути отречения к Голоке - это одно.
 Если для максимальной проповеди - во-многом противоположное. Тут уж придется "спуститься в мир", самим к ним спуститься, а не ждать, пока они отрекуться. Никогда, если в мир их интересов не войти и в нем не привлечь.

 И что касается варна-ашрамы, то тут уже на пути деятельности ..- сама деятельность и решает. Где на каждом месте нужно искать того, кто самым максимальным образом к ней и подходит. И тут придется обращать внимание на варну каждого - само дело эту необходимость выбирать будет.
 А иначе, на пути отречения - это видимо лишь вопрос бумаг  :smilies:  Нет этой самой необходимости, и тогда конечно, можно пофилософствовать .. вне области определения..

*Невозможно рассматривать любой серьезный вопрос  ссередины*. Все это глупости заранее.. Такие цитаты, противоположные.
 Нет, сначала с изначальным субъектом Парампары для нас разобраться нужно. Дальше - подгрузить все главное, что именно он заповедал. И дальше уже можно совершенно четко смотреть на любую ситуацию.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила 8.57

*Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху попросил Рамананду Рая: «Процитируй стих из богооткровенных писаний, объясняющий высшую цель жизни».
Рамананда ответил: «Если человек выполняет обязанности, соответствующие его положению в обществе, он пробуждает в себе изначальное сознание Кришны».*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Фрагмент комментария 
Человеческое общество должно быть разделено на четыре сословия (брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр), и представители каждого сословия должны выполнять предписанные им обязанности. Господь говорит, что любой может достичь совершенства, если будет с любовью и преданностью служить Ему и вместе с тем выполнять свои обязанности в обществе. *В действительности современную идею бесклассового общества можно воплотить только на основе философии сознания Кришны.* Для этого все должны выполнять свои профессиональные обязанности и использовать заработанные средства для служения Господу. Другими словами, занимаясь предписанной деятельностью и жертвуя Господу плоды своего труда, можно достичь совершенства жизни. Действенность этого метода подтверждает «Веданта-сутра» и такие великие мудрецы, как Бодхаяна, Танка, Драмида, Гухадева, Капарди и Бхаручи.

Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила 8.60

*Рамананда Рай продолжал: «„Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне, Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога“».*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь возразил, что в век Кали принципам варнашрама-дхармы уже не следуют должным образом, и попросил Рамананду Рая продолжать. Рамананда ответил стихом из «Бхагавад-гиты» (9.27), который гласит, что можно действовать в рамках варнашрама-дхармы и при этом с любовью служить Кришне, посвящая Ему плоды своего труда. Было понятно, что Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел услышать от Рамананды Рая о преданном служении. Рамананда Рай, учитывая интересы материалистичных людей, вначале упомянул о варнашрама-дхарме. Однако концепция эта не трансцендентна. Пока живое существо находится в материальном мире, оно должно следовать принципам варнашрама-дхармы, однако преданное служение не относится к этому миру. Система варнашрама-дхармы связана с тремя гунами материальной природы, тогда как трансцендентное преданное служение относится к абсолютному плану бытия.

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху нисшел из духовного мира, и оттуда принесены Им методы распространения движения санкиртаны. Об этом в одной из своих песен говорит Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур: голокера према-дхана, хари-нама-санкиртана, рати на джанмила кене тайа. Иначе говоря, движение санкиртаны не имеет ничего общего с материальным миром. Оно принесено из духовного мира, с Голоки Вриндаваны. Нароттама дас Тхакур сокрушается о том, что обыватели не воспринимают это движение всерьез. Памятуя о природе преданного служения и движения санкиртаны, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху назвал систему варнашрама-дхармы материальной, хотя ее цель - постепенно возвысить человека до духовного уровня. Однако движение санкиртаны способно сделать это сразу. Вот почему Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что варнашрама-дхарма - внешний, поверхностный путь, и попросил Рамананду Рая дать более глубокое объяснение, раскрывающее духовную природу вещей.

Иногда материалисты считают концепцию Господа Вишну материальной. Имперсоналисты убеждены, будто выше Вишну находится безличный Брахман. Имперсоналисты понимают поклонение Господу Вишну превратно: они поклоняются Ему для того, чтобы раствориться в Его теле. Желая показать истинный смысл вишну-арадханы, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху попросил Шри Рамананду Рая развить данную тему и дать необходимые объяснения. Тогда Рамананда Рай произнес стих из «Бхагавад-гиты», призывающий человека посвящать все плоды предписанной ему деятельности Господу Вишну или Кришне. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.8) также говорится:

дхармах свануштхитах пумсам
вишваксена-катхасу йах
нотпадайед йади ратим
шрама эва хи кевалам

«Если человек выполняет обязанности, предписанные ему варнашрама-дхармой, но не развивает дремлющее в нем сознание Кришны, все его усилия напрасны. Чем бы он ни занимался, это будет бесполезной тратой сил».

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила 8.57


Всем чистым преданным, авадхутам, бабаджи, которым варнашрама не нужна как инструмент для служения Господу :smilies: 
Мои поклоны! :namaste:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху назвал систему варнашрама-дхармы материальной, хотя ее цель - постепенно возвысить человека *до духовного уровня*.
>  Однако движение санкиртаны способно сделать это сразу.
>  Вот почему Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что варнашрама-дхарма - внешний, поверхностный путь, и попросил Рамананду Рая дать более глубокое объяснение, раскрывающее духовную природу вещей.


 Вот и вопрос: много таких, кто уже превзошел это "начальное и ненужное".
 Многие ли из преданных реально возвысились до духовного уровня?
 Тут как раз и вспомним, что бхакти - реально начинается только после освобождения. Так раньше и считались преданнвые: уже имея освобожденное состояние.
 А сейчас по милости Гауранги могут начать практиковать из любого состояния (фактически - речь о потенциальных преданных). Это не делает их сразу обладателями качеств освобожденной личности.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Тут еще стоит обратить внимание на это с другой стороны:



> движение санкиртаны способно сделать это сразу.


И тут мы опять возвращаемся к той изначальной "развилке" (нивритти-правритти), что всплывет после серьезного разбора этого вопроса: *чтоже такое движение санкиртаны*.
 И насколько сейчас от этого отошли в "собственную практику своей традиции"..

Есть путь "чистого самосовершенствования" - отречения (нивритти).
И есть путь максимального служения "в миру" (правритти).

И что же мы на самом деле должны считать первостепенным для себя.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Очень интересный момент :


> В действительности современную идею бесклассового общества можно воплотить только на основе философии сознания Кришны. (Ч.-ч. Мадхья-лила 8.57 фрагмент комментария)


Можно к этому добавить :

Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила глава 8,128

«Кем бы ни был человек - брахманом, санньяси или шудрой, - если он знает науку о Кришне, то может стать духовным учителем».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Для Движения сознания Кришны этот стих имеет особое значение. Как объясняет в «Амрита-праваха-бхашье» Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, было бы ошибкой считать, что, раз Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху происходил из семьи брахмана и занимал высшее в духовной иерархии положение санньяси, Ему не следовало обращаться за наставлениями к Шриле Рамананде Раю, принадлежавшему к касте шудр. Чтобы прояснить это, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал Рамананде Раю, что знание науки о Кришне важнее, чем каста. В системе варнашрама-дхармы брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры исполняют разные обязанности. Брахман считается духовным учителем всех остальных варн, или сословий, однако, если речь идет о сознании Кришны, духовным учителем может стать каждый, поскольку философия сознания Кришны полностью духовна. Чтобы распространять сознание Кришны, требуется только одно - понять науку о душе. Не имеет значения, кто человек - брахман, кшатрий, вайшья, шудра, санньяси, грихастха или кто-то еще. Если он знает эту науку, то он может стать духовным учителем.

В «Хари-бхакти-виласе» сказано, что не следует получать посвящение от небрахмана, если есть достойный человек, принадлежащий к сословию брахманов. Это наставление предназначено для тех, кто чрезмерно зависит от мирского общественного устройства, и отвечает ожиданиям тех, кто намерен и дальше вести мирскую жизнь. Тот же, кто понимает истинную природу сознания Кришны и действительно хочет обрести трансцендентное знание, позволяющее достичь в жизни совершенства, может принять духовного учителя, принадлежащего к любому сословию, при условии, что такой духовный учитель в совершенстве знает науку о Кришне. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур также подтверждает, что любой человек, который знает науку о Кришне, будь то брахман, кшатрий, вайшья или шудра, брахмачари, ванапрастха, грихастха или санньяси, может стать духовным учителем и выполнять обязанности вартма-прадаршака-гуру, дикша-гуру или шикша-гуру. Учителя, который первым рассказывает человеку о духовной жизни, называют вартма-прадаршака-гуру. Духовного учителя, который в соответствии с предписаниями шастр дает посвящение, называют дикша-гуру, а духовного учителя, наставляющего ученика ради его возвышения, называют шикша-гуру. По сути, квалификация духовного учителя определяется его познаниями в науке о Кришне. Кто он - брахман, кшатрий, вайшья или шудра, - не имеет никакого значения.

Ну и ещё вдобавок :

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post70004



> Следует понимать, что четыре регулирующих принципа в ведической культуре были предназначены брахманам (священнослужителям). Мы, гаудиа-вайшнавы, следуем брахманическим стандартам чистоты. Возникает вопрос – почему? Только брахманы могли осознать Бога и вернуться домой, в духовный мир в этой жизни. Прочим варнам, в случае идеального исполнения ими дхармы предназначались райские планеты и последующее рождение среди представителей более высокой варны. Каждому в ведической культуре давался путь, со своими предписаниями и ограничениями, позволявший действовать сообразно индивидуальной телесной обусловленности и комфортно продвигаться по пути к Богу. Однако этот путь мог занять несколько жизней.
> 
> Например, кшатриям разрешались 4 вида греховной деятельности (Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.13 фрагмент комментария): «Кшатриям разрешено заниматься греховной деятельностью четырех видов: вступать во внебрачные половые отношения, есть мясо, пить вино и играть в азартные игры».
> 
> Только брахманические стандарты позволяют человеку осознать Кришну, Его качества и свои отношения с Ним непосредственно в этой жизни. К счастью, по милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, благодаря повторению махамантры и чтению духовной литературы, данной нам Его Божественной милостью А.Ч. Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой, современным святым, посланником духовного мира, многие люди получили возможность очиститься от греховных вкусов и не испытывают трудностей с соблюдением брахманических стандартов.


________________________________________________________________

Ну и собственно чем и занимается МОСК, раз в сутки Брахмы  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Ребята давайте жить дружно! :smilies: 
С Новым годом! :kirtan:

----------


## Dimas

31 декабря. Прощай 1966. Харе Кришна и с Новым Годом!

Новогодний вечер. Бесценные Дары заполнены преданными и гостями. Свамиджи ведет киртан, и мы все воспеваем и танцуем при свете свечей. Это праздник, незабываемый для нас. "Воспевайте! Воспевайте!" говорит нам Свамиджи, и наше воспевание заглушает даже пьяную пирушку на 2ой Авеню. Снова Свамиджи околдовывает нас.

Во время пира Свамиджи вкушает вместе с нами, он сидит на своем возвышении и любезно беседует. Он продолжает настаивать на том, чтобы Умапати, Сатсварупа и я брали больше прасада. Гулабджамунов "пуль ИСККОНа" целое ведро, и мы набиваем себя ими.

*"Для нас каждый день Новый Год, говорит Свамиджи. Кришна всегда новый, всегда свежий, и мы всегда празднуем Его. Только посмотрите, в чем заключается праздник у этих людей в материальном мире -  они пьют отраву, чтобы забыть обо всем! Поскольку они разочарованы, они хотят забыться. Но для преданного все совсем наоборот. Преданный всегда хочет помнить Кришну."
*
(Хаягрива Прабху. Взрыв Харе Кришна)




> Ребята давайте жить дружно!
> С Новым годом!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Позже утром Хамсадута спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду, как именно ему развивать деятельность на Цейлоне. Прабхупада сказал:

… И организуй варнашраму. Раздели общество — брахманы, кшатрии — как тело. Это полезно. Не тратьте попусту человеческую жизнь. Живите просто. Я хочу ввести этот стиль. Я описал это, вы можете прочитать. Все вы разумны — все. Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: «Пара упакара». Делайте другим добро, не эксплуатируйте никого. Любое человеческое существо, наделенное телом, может повторять Харе Кришна. Дайте им возможность повторять и создайте благоприятные условия. Понятно? :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

У меня была беседа с известным старшим преданным который занимается варнашрамой.
Он сказал что мы вайшнавы нам нужна трансцендетная варнашрама. :doom: 

Я сказал это идеализм. :swoon: 


Другой брахман сказал что мы все шудры и нам надо стать брахманами. :stena: 

Но Шрила Прабхупады говорит что нам всем не надо становиться брахманами, надо выполнять обязанности своих варн так мы станем вайшнавами. :kirtan:

----------


## Геннадий

«Я сделал только половину того, что собирался сделать, — ответил Прабхупада. — Надо организовать фермы. Если их сделать, это будет установлением варнашрамы.»


«Распространение книг и фермы — это наши твердые программы. Они могут изменить весь мир. Они подорвут сами устои животной цивилизации. Если бы я надеялся еще жить, я хотел бы организовать фермы, сделать их совершенными. Простая жизнь и возвышенное мышление.»


«Твой отчет о ферме очень воодушевляет. Не создавая таких сельских общин, как они могут говорить, что они джагат-гуру? Просто брахма, брах-ма...
— Шрила Прабхупада, Ваша Божественная Милость — сель-хоз-ачарья, - сказал я.
Но Прабхупада поправил меня:
— Это Кришна — сельхоз-ачарья. Баларама держит плуг, а Кришна всегда с теленком. Кришна посоветовал Своему отцу не совершать Индра-пуджу, а просто поклоняться Говардхану, земле, которая поддерживает и коров, и людей.»

дневник Тамала Кришны Госвами "Последние дни Шрилы Прабхупады"

Как ясно из этих цитат, почвой для ведения варнашрамы станут сельхоз общины.

----------


## _Владимир_

Почвой для введения варнашрамы станут приказы свыше.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Советую прослушать лекции Враджендра Кумара прабху Эволюция духовных стандартов.
Много интересных моментов.

Слишком много ещё абстрактных общих лекций и советов а люди не знают что им делать конкретно, сейчас в своей жизни.

Кто ещё посоветует лекции на данную тему, как конкретно в деталях применять знание в своей личной жизни?

----------


## _Владимир_

> Кто ещё посоветует лекции на данную тему, как конкретно в деталях применять знание в своей личной жизни?


Бхагават-Гита полностью посвящена практике дайви-варнашрамы. Можете почитать.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Сообщение от Сева  
Насчет силового введения, если Прабхупада сказал это сделать то это значит что шакти уже есть, потому что давая наставление, Прабхупада дает и шакти.
И у кого хранится эта мистическая шакти? Почему она пока не проявилась хотя бы пока в форме ясной концепции Варнашрамы в нынешних условиях?
Враджендра Кумар дас 

И у кого хранится эта мистическая шакти? Почему она пока не проявилась хотя бы пока в форме ясной концепции Варнашрамы в нынешних условиях?


Это шакти в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады! :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Сева  

Насчет силового введения, если Прабхупада сказал это сделать то это значит что шакти уже есть, потому что давая наставление, Прабхупада дает и шакти.


И у кого хранится эта мистическая шакти? Почему она пока не проявилась хотя бы пока в форме ясной концепции Варнашрамы в нынешних условиях?

Враджендра Кумар дас 



Это шакти в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады!
Мне было видение я знаю будущее! :vedma: 
Будет 10 тысяч лет золотой эпохи! :kirtan: 

Рамачандра дас

----------


## _Владимир_

> Почему она пока не проявилась хотя бы пока в форме ясной концепции Варнашрамы в нынешних условиях?


Лидеры ИСККОН пока не пришли к единому мнению, поэтому шакти и нет.

----------


## Геннадий

Вот как это произойдет. В будущем все больше преданных будет хотеть переехать в сельскую местность. Потому что это соответствует принципу гуны благости, принципу простая жизнь возвышенное мышление.

В таких поселениях будут формироваться общины, которые позднее создадут образовательные центры ведической культуры для всех варн. (Ведь в любом случае детей надо учить, а современная система мягко говоря несостоятельна)

По крайне мере на этапе формирования поселения и этапе формирования общины никакой помощи от GBC ждать не следует. Они могут помочь разве что с учителями. Варнашрама это самодостаточность.

----------


## _Владимир_

> Вот как это произойдет. В будущем все больше преданных будет хотеть переехать в сельскую местность...


А потом они уже будут ехать обратно с четким пониманием, как поступать не надо ))

----------


## Геннадий

Такое бывает. Считаю, одна из самых серьезных причин  — попытка сразу организовать общину. Начинать нужно с поселения, которое формируют самостоятельные энтузиасты.

----------


## _Владимир_

> Начинать нужно с поселения, которое формируют самостоятельные энтузиасты.


Преданные работать не очень любят. Поэтому, как закончатся деньги, они снова вернуться в город.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Лидеры ИСККОН пока не пришли к единому мнению, поэтому шакти и нет.


Стратегия нам дана но тактика может быть разной.
Надо изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады тогда будет ясное понимание и шакти. :pandit: 
Главное ничего не ждать а жить сейчаc по книгам Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Без совместного проживания БОЛЬШОГО количества преданных на одной территории я не представляю себе, как можно построить варнашраму.


Одна территория уже есть,это-Россия.Во всех ее концах есть центры Харе Кришна.Теперь смотрим,как Шрила Прабхупада видел практическое внедрение варнашрамы.........ШБ.8.1.10.......Понимание этого приведет к идеальному коммунизму. Коммунисты мыслят в рамках своей нации, но духовный коммунизм, о котором говорится здесь, распространяется не только на одну нацию, но на всю вселенную. Нации или отдельной личности не принадлежит ничто, все принадлежит Верховному Господу. Таков смысл данного стиха.  Все сущее в этой вселенной является собственностью Верховной Личности Бога. Именно такое понимание может изменить, а точнее, исправить современную теорию *коммунизма* и идею, лежащую в основе Организации Объединенных Наций.

Идея коммунизма явно нравилась Шриле Прабхупаде.Во многих местах он упоминает это слово.В беседе с Котовским он неоднозначно намекает о том,что является чистым ,духовным коммунизмом.Далее. В тексте 7,той же главы говорится.........С приходом в упадок монархии люди создали демократию, но и она вырождается. Теперь по законам природы наступают времена диктаторских режимов, которые сделают жизнь обычных людей очень и очень тяжелой. 
Идем далее.Т.е диктатура,которая неминуема следует за демократией может быть использована в сознании Кришны.Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады.......Итак, монархия или диктаторский режим приветствуется. Теперь коммунисты, они хотят диктатуры. Это приветствуется, при условии, что соответствующий диктатор обучается как Махараджа Юдхиштхира  http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...0_07_1973.html
Окончательная идея в том,чтобы связать коммунистические (духовные) идеалы с диктатурой праведного манарха.И то и другое Россия уже проходила.Я имею ввиду прикладную сторону вопроса.Теперь остается ее привязать к сознанию кришны.
Возникает вопро.как это сделать? Нужна политическая партия.ИСККОН это-система воспитания брахманов (из вашей же лекции-кому в ИСККОН хорошо живется))),т.е воспитание тех же самых комиссаров))) Но политическая партия в которой примут участие кшатрии и будет являться их кшетрой.Назовем эту партию (допустим) КПСК,КОММУНИСТИЧЕСКАЯ ПАРТИЯ СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ)))
Все,вытекающее отсюда.я думаю,для разумных становится понятным. Для бразманов-ИСККОН,для кшатриев-КПСК ,которая создает условия для развития крепкой варны вайшьев.Это могут быть.как коллективные хозяйства во главе которых стоят опытные вайшьи-председатели колхозов,а могут быть и индивидуальные хуторские(фермерские)хозяйста.Время покажет,что эффективней.
Не зря ,наверное 80 лет на нашей стране проводили эксперимент))) Теперь надо вместо идолов-вождей поставить Шри Кришну и взять все остальное,что так было дорого советским людям))) Да и предсказание о том,что первой ведическую культуру на уровне государственности примет Россия надо не забывать.
Но вот с организацией партии сейчас сложновато http://www.mn.ru/politics_party/20120404/314921088.html есть много бюрократических препонов (в инете можно найти материалы по этой теме).
Еще раз.........идея Шрилы Прабхупады......*исправить современную теорию коммунизма*
Ну и КАМСАмольцев заменить на КРИШНАмольцев (некоторые подробности)))) На данный момент этому направлению соответствуют Бхакти врикши.Да и с другими направлениями можно что-то придумать.

----------


## Кеша

> Для бразманов-ИСККОН,для кшатриев-КПСК


А как они должны взаимодействовать между собой? Для этого отдельную теорию строить надо.  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А как они должны взаимодействовать между собой? Для этого отдельную теорию строить надо.


Ключевое слово - ВЗАИМОДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ.Если идея ясна и цели поставлены,то договорятся.Тем более,что есть установка.что кшатрии прислушиваются к брахманам и действуют под их руководством.
А варны уже есть.Вспомните майские демонстрации,где с трибуны приветствовали и интеллигенцию и колхозников,простых рабочих-труженников,да и военные устраивали свои парады.Никого не забывали.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Поэтому и выбираем Россию.Западным преданным не понять,как это родиться и жить в СССР ))) Русскому преданному это ближе,особенно старшему поколению,тем,кто варился в этом супе развитого социализма.Так что вступайте в КПСК ))) (шутка)......а может нет?

----------


## Расала дас

> Одна территория уже есть,это-Россия.


Харе Кришна, дорогой! Крымская земля - идеальное место для компактного проживания вайшнавов и построения варнашрамадхармы. Осталось собраться всем желающим в этом благодатном крае, организоваться и жить счастливо. Все предпосылки для этого существуют. ...Предсказания, тоже, вроде есть.

----------


## Геннадий

Я бы вступил :-) 
А основными направлениями вложения денег вайшьев должны быть не торговля сувенирами и атрибутикой, а сельскохозяйственные поселения, коровы. Кстати вопрос вложения денег ведь решают кшатрии. 

Что то мне кажется все это в мафию превратится. Даже если у нас есть некоторое количество способных преданных, для составления штата таких систем нужны профессионалы и вообще  много людей. А где их взять? Будут брать либо со стороны, либо своих новичков обучать. И те и те склонны к падению. Поэтому это наверно через пару смен поколений только получится, когда общество подрастет. Но растить и обучать эти поколения все равно надо в эко поселениях. Город это тама гуна. 

П.с. А бхакти-врикши это ульи, там пчелки нектарные вырастают :-) :-)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Харе Кришна, дорогой! Крымская земля - идеальное место для компактного проживания вайшнавов и построения варнашрамадхармы. Осталось собраться всем желающим в этом благодатном крае, организоваться и жить счастливо. Все предпосылки для этого существуют. ...Предсказания, тоже, вроде есть.


Разговор-то о всей России.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я бы вступил :-) 
> Что то мне кажется все это в мафию превратится. 
> П.с. А бхакти-врикши это ульи, там пчелки нектарные вырастают :-) :-)


Есть такая система самоуправления.Копное право называется.Ничего нового,похоже,на Земле придумать нельзя.Надо вспомнить забытое старое,учитывая место.время и обстоятельства и не упуская сути.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Что то мне кажется все это в мафию превратится.


На каждом уровне было примерно обратное соотношения богатства и духовности: чем выше по иерархической лестнице стоял человек, тем более духовным он должен был быть. Даже властью это назвать нельзя – скорее авторитетом. Человека, имеющего низкую духовность и стремящегося к богатству, не тянуло наверх, на вершину пирамиды общества, поскольку богатства он там найти не мог. Поэтому, к примеру, торговцы имели богатства больше, чем у простых людей труда, а духовности меньше. Одно другое как бы уравновешивало.
Если же посмотреть на сегодняшнюю структуру власти, то можно увидеть перевернутую острием вниз пирамиду, в которой малые по количеству и низкие по духовности верхи владеют самыми большими богатствами. Тут борьба за богатства сочетается с борьбой за власть, а высокая духовность, вроде бы, должна доставаться низам. Но нищие низы не в состоянии иметь глубокие знания, а тем более, высокую духовность. Так и получается бездуховное обществ.

Теперь понятна система регуляциии?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Разговор-то о всей России.


Хотя и возможности отдельных поселений (надо ж с чего-то начинать) это то,чего хотел Шрила Прапхупада http://kukuika.ru/stati/shivarama-sv...-myshleni.html

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Хотя и возможности отдельных поселений (надо ж с чего-то начинать) это то,чего хотел Шрила Прапхупада http://kukuika.ru/stati/shivarama-sv...-myshleni.html


Я слушал Санака Кумара про общины, должна быть частная собственность, этo по шастрам.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я слушал Санака Кумара про общины, должна быть частная собственность, этo по шастрам.


Хотя Трехлебов и демон))) но вот то,что было уже на Руси и совсем недавно (он просто констатирует исторический факт).Стоит послушать http://rutube.ru/video/9319ea9b4ea9c...c65301478881d/  Я уже писал выше.Там говорится....своя земля,свой дом,т.е частная собственность.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Хотел бы еще добавить несколько мыслей про варна-ашраму.Вот возьмем дореволюционную Россию.Тогда была монархическая форма правления.Т.е в государстве правила философия определенного государствоустройства.Но по-любомы все варны существовали и (подразумевалось) ашрамы были,худо-бедно.Потом пришла революция.Хотя и пытались уничтожить все классы ,кроме шудр,но не получилось же.Так же были и шудры,вашьи-спикулянты,руководители и церковь.Но идеология (ашрамы) тоже ведь были (партия-наш рулевой). 
В общем,что хочу сказать,что эта фраза.что в этом мире всего хватает,кроме сознания Кришны продолжает быть актуальной вот все времена.Поэтому ИСККОН ,как говорил Шрила Прабхупада является кузницей кадров (разумных брахманов).Все остальные варны могут участвовать посильным трудом в этом государственном устройстве,обучаясь идеям и принципам БГ и ШБ.И их не обязательно загонять на инициацию.Сам Господь Чайтанья говорил,что и без инициации можно достичь совершенства (сейчас времени нет найти шлоку из ЧЧ).Но это уже будет государство,которое снизу (бархатным методом) произведет революцию сознания населения.Считаю,что с варна-ашрамой не надо торопиться.Все придет естественным путем.Харинамы и книги сделают свое дело.А принимать в этом участие может любой член общества.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Продолжаю слушать на Ведамедиа Санака Кумара прабху лекции Бхакти и Варнашрама.
Многие говорят одно и тоже о Варнашраме в нашей личной жизни, обществе преданных и всего мира.
Это знак!
Процесс идёт!
Варнашрама СЕЙЧАС и Везде!

----------


## Митрий

Существуют ли на момент 2014-го в ИСККОН объединения людей (не важно, поселение это, предприятие или просто группа вайшнавов), где уже реально действует варнашрама? Под объединением понимаю не менее 4-х человек, причем, чтобы были представители всех 4-х варн.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Существуют ли на момент 2014-го в ИСККОН объединения людей (не важно, поселение это, предприятие или просто группа вайшнавов), где уже реально действует варнашрама? Под объединением понимаю не менее 4-х человек, причем, чтобы были представители всех 4-х варн.


В ИСККОН происходит (на данный момент)воспитание брахманов,которые в недалеком будущем разъяснят (и уже разъясняют) человечеству,как использовать свои природные качества(варну) в служении Шри Кришне (ашрам).

Вообще-то преданные культивируют такое понимание.......

Махапрабху объяснил наше истинное положение:

нахам випро на ча нара-патир напи ваишйо на шудро
нахам варни на ча гриха-патир но вана-стхо йатир ва
кинту продйан никхила-парамананда-пурнамритабдхер
гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах

 (Чайтанья-чаритамрита. Мадхья, 13.80)

«Я не брахман, я не кшатрий, не вайшья и не шудра. Не брахмачари, не домохозяин, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я слуга слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, повелителя гопи. Он океан нектара, источник духовного блаженства, озаренный вечным сиянием».

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Тут,по ходу,просмотрел материалы прошлого.Что такое коммунистическое воспитание.Там,где буду дополнять,или исправлять,буду писать красным цветом.И так,начнем! Очень занятно!............ШБ.8.1.10.......Понимание этого приведет к идеальному коммунизму.

Коммунистическое воспитание —

целеустремленное, систематическое, планомерное формирование преданных коммунизму (духовному), всесторонне и гармонично развитых людей, органически сочетающих коммунистические убеждения с деятельностью, направленной на построение коммунистического общества(ВАРНА-АШРАМЫ).

Основным средством повышения эффективности К. в. на современном этапе выступает комплексный, системный подход к нему, который означает обеспечение органической связи идейно-политического(уровень души), трудового(уход за телом) и нравственного воспитания (тонкого,эмоционального тела).

К. в. обеспечивается как применением собственно воспитательных средств воздействия на личность, так и активным практическим участием людей в строительстве коммунизма. В процессе совершенствования социалистического общественного бытия, перестройки всех общественных отношений на подлинно коллективистских началах люди изменяют и самих себя, преобразуют свой духовный мир. Огромное значение в коммунистическом преобразовании сознания имеет целеустремленная организаторская и воспитательная деятельность Коммунистической партии (ИСККОН). Немаловажную роль здесь играет самовоспитание личности. Правильное сочетание объективных и субъективных факторов обеспечивает успех К. в. при всей его сложности и длительности (Господь Шри Чайтанья это время сократил).

В ходе строительства основ социализма и развитого социалистического общества растет роль идейно-воспитательной работы в становлении идейно-политического и социального единства общества, формировании личности социалистического типа.

Роль К. в. при социализме возрастает. Об этом говорит все более пристальное внимание, которое уделяет воспитанию советских людей(ВСЕХ ЛЮДЕЙ) наша партия(ИСККОН). Постановления 1979 и 1983 гг.(ДжиБиСи) наметили широкую программу идейного, политического, нравственного воспитания советских людей. Успехи в строительстве коммунизма во все большей степени зависят от уровня сознательности каждого члена общества. Особенно большое значение имеет К. в. молодежи, которой предстоит строить коммунизм (БВ и намахатты).

Основными сторонами К. в. являются: формирование научного коммунистического мировоззрения, воспитание коммунистического отношения к труду , формирование разумных потребностей и интересов личности и способов их удовлетворения (простая жизнь и возвышенное мышление), интернационалистское (международное общество) и патриотическое воспитание (мы все из духовного мира), воспитание коммунистической нравственности и коллективистской психологии, общее и политехническое образование, эстетическое воспитание, физическое воспитание. Строительство коммунизма делает необходимым, чтобы каждый член общества имел научный взгляд на мир (через БГ и ШБ), мог свободно, правильно в нем ориентироваться, понимать ход и перспективы общественного развития, правильно оценивая события, явления, свое место и роль в обществе (варна). Поэтому первостепенное значение приобретает формирование цельного научного мировоззрения на основе изучения марксистско-ленинской науки (БГ и ШБ) — философии, политической экономии, теории научного коммунизма, а также других общественных наук и естествознания. Процесс формирования научного мировоззрения предполагает атеистическое (теистическое) воспитание, преодоление пережитков прошлого (материализма) в сознании и поведении людей, настойчивую борьбу против антиподов социалистического образа жизни, воспитание идейной стойкости, революционной преданности идеям коммунистической партии (Шриле Прабхупаде), острого классового чутья, непримиримости к буржуазной идеологии (имперсонализм и философия пустоты), умения самостоятельно распознавать сущность чуждых нам идей (апасампрадай), в какие бы одежды они ни рядились, вести с ними наступательную, бескомпромиссную борьбу. Воспитание коммунистической нравственности имеет целью превращение моральных принципов в убеждения личности и формирование подлинно коммунистического характера. Обобщая эти направления К. в., партия ставит перед идейно-воспитательной работой задачу — «добиваться того, чтобы революционная идеология и мораль рабочего класса (преданных Кришны), его коллективистская психология, интересы и взгляды определяли духовный облик всех советских людей (всех людей на Земле)» (Материалы Пленума ЦК КПСС, 14—15 июня 1983 г, с. 72).

Успех К. в. обеспечивают: связь воспитания с жизнью, с практическим опытом масс, с конкретными хозяйственными и политическими задачами; строгий учет противоречий, трудностей общественного прогресса; объективных и субъективных факторов, влияющих на формирование личности; воспитание на лучших образцах труда и поведения (ачар); правильное сочетание материальных и моральных стимулов, экономических, административных и идеологических средств воздействия; единство слова и дела(нет лицемерию); дифференцированный подход к различным группам трудящихся (варны); использование общественного мнения; воздействие как на разум, так и на чувства и волю людей; систематичность и последовательность.

Коммунистически воспитанный человек — это ЦЕЛОСТНАЯ ЛИЧНОСТЬ, активный, общественный деятель, всесторонне образованный, обладающий научным марксистско-ленинским мировоззрением (ВАЙШНАВСКИМ), высокой внутренней и внешней культурой, безупречными нравственными качествами; ему присуще чувство глубокой ответственности перед обществом и коллективом; он физически закален, эмоционально восприимчив, эстетически развит; способен управлять делами общества и своим собственным поведением, умеет строить жизнь по законам науки и красоты; к труду относится как к первой (временно-необходимой) потребности жизни, способу наиболее полного творческого самоутверждения и развертывания способностей.

Продолжение следует (если кому-то интересно).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Я сделал только пятьдесят процентов от всего, что хотел сделать. Нужно создать фермы. Если они будут основаны - варнашрама будет установлена", - Шрила Прабхупада (Дневник Тамала Кришна Госвами, 10 августа 1977 г.)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Молодые преданные говорят что мало на лекциях рассказывают о варнашраме либо усложняют эту тему,
поэтому они не знаю что им делать дальше :doom: 

Дорогие преданные помогайте всем правильно понять эту тему, присылайте факты того как происходит подмена и людей направляют по пути ложного отречения! :cool: 
Долой отклонения! :kirtan:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Молодые преданные говорят что мало на лекциях рассказывают о варнашраме либо усложняют эту тему,
> поэтому они не знаю что им делать дальше
> 
> Дорогие преданные помогайте всем правильно понять эту тему, присылайте факты того как происходит подмена и людей направляют по пути ложного отречения!
> Долой отклонения!


Криши го-ракшья ваниджам. Криши означает вспахивание или сельское хозяйство, а горакшья – защита коров. Это - столпы общества, на которых держится все человечество. Все живые существа поддерживают свое существование за счет зерновых, так чтобы кшатрии могли руководить и наставлять людей, брахманы проводить ягьи. Но если они не будут есть, тогда не будет ни прибежища ни наставлений. Поэтому питание самый существенный аспект жизни, а вайшьи и их помощники – шудры настолько существенны, что другие классы общества понимают это, так как именно эти 2 класса в действительности кормят всех остальных.
Конечно вайшьи при этом думают, что брахманы самый важный класс общества, так как они берут результаты работы вайшьев и предлагают их, отдавая обратно Господу. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что этот обычный вид взаимообмена имеет место. Но лежит ли ответственность за горакшью лишь на нескольких людях? Является ли это ответственностью всех вайшьев? Или всех грихастх? Или всех преданных?
Я предлагаю каждому взять эту ответственность. Также как каждый ответственен за воспевание Харе Кришна, поливание Туласи-деви,*чтение Бхагаватам. Таким же образом защита коров является частью нашей дхармы. Вы можете это увидеть в таких общинах, как Бхактиведанта Мэнор, где им приходится ограничивать численность коров, которых они получают в виде подарков. И им приходится также быть очень осторожными с тем, какую еду они предлагают коровам, потому что в большей или меньшей степени все преданные рассматривают защиту коров, как свою собственную дхарму.*Это дхарма каждого: корова наша мать, она дает молоко, тогда как всех остальных коров по всему миру забивают, отправляют на скотобойни, издеваются и используют в своих интересах.
Вайшнавы должны взять ответственность за защиту коров. Итак, как вы защищаете коров? Означает ли это что вам нужно держать корову у себя на балконе в центре вашего города? Нет, такой способ защиты коров на самом деле является оскорблением коровы. Вы не можете просто держать свою собственную корову. Коровы дают молоко только когда у них есть телята, что означает, что вам нужно держать стадо, а это означает полную занятость. Так каким же образом отдельная личность может защищать коров? Им следует тем или иным образом связаться с пастухами ИСККОН.
Как пример Шрила Прабхупада установил защиту коров в Новом Вриндаване, в Гита Нагари. Мы сделали это в Венгрии в Новой Враджа Дхаме. Эти пастухи находятся не под единоличной ответственностью либо обязанностью преданных того места, где они проживают, но они находятся под ответственностью преданных и всей общины этой страны. Это ответственность этих преданных – делать взносы на защиту коров, жертвовать на поддержание коров, приезжать, предлагать служение корове, а когда они приходят в храм, им следует приносить бхогу для коров, спросить, что необходимо закупить для пастухов и для стада. Защита коров касается каждого. Это ответственность каждого. Это прописано, как варнашрама дхарма. Если кто-то не взаимодействует или не участвует напрямую в защите коров, тогда он должен знать, что он пренебрегает своей дхармой, он пренебрегает своей дхармой [сказано Махараджем 2 раза], другими словами он адхармичен. Это, как мне кажется, более широкий взгляд на то, что означает варнашрама. Варнашрама не значит, что мы просто пускаемся в философствования об образе жизни. Но в чем на самом деле заключаются обязанности варн и ашрамов?
Какие обязанности являются общими для всех вайшнавов, для всех людей?*Одной из этих обязанностей является защита коров. Также, как воспевание мантры Харе Кришна является общей обязанностью для всех, как это уже упоминалось ранее. Подобным образом и защита коров является общей ответственностью для каждого. Эта мысль не всегда приходит нам на ум, а даже когда приходит, то заинтересовать преданных становится чем-то сложным.
Намного сложнее заинтересовать преданных стать пастухами, чем ходить на санкиртану, чем готовить на кухне или стать президентом храма. Необычайно сложно заставить преданных работать с коровами, с быками, волами, сделать этот образ жизни их жизнью. «Я же образованный человек, у меня есть диплом, и вы хотите заставить меня заботиться о коровах? Вы хотите, чтобы я делал то, что делает Бог? Вы хотите, чтобы я занимался тем, что делают в духовном мире?» А это и есть то, что происходит в духовном мире. Вот, что происходит в том месте, куда мы направляемся. По крайней мере, то место, куда я хочу пойти, это место где живут только гопи и гопы. Все социальное тождество основывается на «го», на коровах. Там есть и доярки и пастухи.
И если мы не хотим стать доярками и пастухами здесь, в материальном мире, если это служение стоит за пределами нашей жизни, если мы не можем предвидеть, как посвятить наши жизни работе с коровами, тогда куда же мы направляемся? Тогда вам лучше найти какое-то другое место, чем Враджа. Тогда вам лучше отправиться в Двараку или на Вайкунтху, где коровы не являются обязательной, всеобъемлющей частью жизни. Потому что в духовном мире, на Голоке Вриндавана, Кришна каждый день выходит из дома,*чтобы заботиться о коровах. Хотя так сложно заставить преданных быть пастухами, дать им видение почетного будущего, и привязать их к этому служению.
Потому что, я снова повторюсь, мы говорим о защите коров, выступая в качестве противников убийства животных. Мы не верим в убийство коров, мы не верим в поедание мяса коров, коровы должны быть защищены должным образом. Но когда дело доходит о настоящей защите коров, хотим ли мы что-то сделать для этого? Хотим ли мы посвятить свои жизни заботе о коровах? Или быть может мы хотим участвовать и поддерживать коров? Поэтому мы должны спросить себя: что же я делаю, чтобы защитить свою мать? Что я делаю, чтобы поддержать защиту коров в моей области? Так как это моя ответственность, мой долг Вайшнава. Выполняю ли я свои дхармические обязанности?

Шиварам Свами http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=44&Itemid=355

Даешь кол-хозы имени Шри Кришны!!!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Колхозы это зло!
Не надо коров очеловечивать и делать из нее бога, так можно стать коровой в следущей жизни.
Всему свое место.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> "Я сделал только пятьдесят процентов от всего, что хотел сделать. Нужно создать фермы. Если они будут основаны - варнашрама будет установлена", - Шрила Прабхупада (Дневник Тамала Кришна Госвами, 10 августа 1977 г.)


Живя в городе , как мы можем стать сознающими Кришну, забывая и не заботясь о Матери корове ... Можем ли мы ожидать что Кришна позаботиться о нас ?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Везде мы можем заниматься духовной практикой так говорил Шрила Прабхупада
 :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Везде мы можем заниматься духовной практикой так говорил Шрила Прабхупада


Многие скотоводы очень любят своих коров но не все они кришнаиты.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Многие скотоводы очень любят своих коров но не все они кришнаиты.


Многие кришнаиты любят коров но не все они скотоводы :swoon:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Многие кришнаиты любят коров но не все они скотоводы


Кришнаиты которые любят коров должны быть скотоводами так как любовь это служение.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Семинар «Четыре уровня совершенства гуру», закрытие
12.05.2013 | Автор: Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Семинар «Четыре уровня совершенства гуру», ретрит актива учеников, Анапа, 2013 г.

Я вам рассказывал однажды, что я разговаривал с одним вайшнавом, традиционным Гаудия-вайшнавом. Он восхищался Шрилой Прабхупадой, он говорил: «Многие люди проповедуют чистую бхакти. И есть люди, которые проповедуют ведическую культуру. Но чистое бхакти без формы какой-то материальной и без ведической культуры, без формы ведической культуры, или варнашрамы, это как привидение. Она не может существовать здесь, в этом мире. А просто форма без бхакти – она тоже не нужна. Шрила Прабхупада соединил эти две вещи, он дал возможность бхакти жить здесь и проповедовать, распространяться здесь в этом мире, придав этому удивительному содержанию также адекватную форму или дав эту форму.

Некоторые люди говорят: «Благотворительность не нужна, это – майя». Другие люди говорят: «Нужно только проповедовать», третьи люди говорят: «Не нужно проповедовать, нужно бхаджаном заниматься». Четвертые люди говорят: «Варнашрама ки джай! И только варнашрама нужна». И все не правы. Прав только тот, кто понимает, что все это нужно, все это – миссия Шрилы Прабхупады, и я могу найти свое место в ней, делая то, что я могу делать, и служа всем остальным. И, понимая, что все остальные тоже занимаются этим общим делом, – служат миссии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

Вот, и еще одна вещь – варнашрама. О ней заговорил Бхактивинода Тхакур впервые, но реализовал это Шрила Прабхупада. И Бхактивинода Тхакур в наставлениях Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати сказал: «Проповедуй варнашраму здесь, восстанови варнашраму здесь». И никто не мог понять, что это значит. И до сих пор никто не понимает, что это значит, или мало кто понимает. Кто-то говорит, что варнашрама – это когда только мужчины во главе общества. Кто-то говорит, что варнашрама – это когда брахманы всем заправляют, кто-то говорит еще что-то такое. Но варнашрама – это культура жизни в саттве, когда мы едим в саттве, когда мы поддерживаем здоровье в саттва-гуне, когда мы занимаемся бизнесом в соответствии с принципами саттвы, когда у нас традиции есть. Когда, так или иначе, наша жизнь и эта культура по принципам саттвы. И это тоже часть нашей миссии.

Мне не нравятся какие-то отклонения у нас, когда какие-то люди начинают варнашраму или какие-то свои кармические вещи выдавать за самое главное, но мне также не нравится, когда люди начинают осуждать это и говорить, что все это не имеет никакого отношения к бхакти и что все это отклонения, что все это карма. Нет.

В «Хитападеше» есть замечательный стих: дхармартха-кама-мокшанам арогйам мулам уттамам, – что для любых целей, какие бы у нас ни были в этом мире – дхарма, артха, кама или мокша, даже освобождение, и даже бхакти, арогйам мулам уттамам – корнем всего является арогйа, или здоровье. И Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Сначала нужно позаботиться о здоровье, потом нужно позаботиться о садхане своей, потом нужно позаботиться о служении». Именно в таких приоритетах. Потому что если нет здоровья, то, вообще, о какой садхане может идти речь? Если нет здоровья, о каком служении может идти речь? И нам нужно, в том числе, научиться поддерживать свое здоровье и здоровье всех остальных. И это тоже часть нашей культуры. И не нужно пренебрегать всем этим.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Вообще кришнаиты должны любить Кришну.И коров как всё живое созданное Кришной.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вообще кришнаиты должны любить Кришну.И коров как всё живое созданное Кришной.


Кришнаиты не должны быть скотоводами а служить Кришне и всему живому :cry:  :kirtan:

----------


## Александр.Б

> Кришнаиты которые любят коров должны быть скотоводами так как любовь это служение.


служение может быть не только в виде скотоводства, не правда ли?)))

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> служение может быть не только в виде скотоводства, не правда ли?)))


Правда.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Служение может быть в разных варнах.
Для кшатрия война это милое дело но для других это тяжёлое испытание и надо учитывать природу людей и их чувства.
Кришна Арджуну на поле битвы постепенно вёл к трансцендентному понимаю ситуации.
Арджуна был кшатрия но и ему было нелегко пройти этот путь.
Надо не забывать что мы живые люди а не мёртвые философы!
Лёгко давать советы когда мы сами не находимся в подобной ситуации.
Поэтому в подобных обстоятельствах надо вести себя очень чутко и деликатно.

----------


## С_Е_Р_Г_Е_Й

В своих лекциях Прабхупада говорил, что людям не нравится, когда их называют шудрами. Поэтому таких людей называют махаджан (великий человек) в Индии. Так же он говорил, что в век Кали почти все шудры. Отсюда невольно напрашивается вывод: как ввести варнашраму, если никто не хочет быть шудрой?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> В своих лекциях Прабхупада говорил, что людям не нравится, когда их называют шудрами. Поэтому таких людей называют махаджан (великий человек) в Индии. Так же он говорил, что в век Кали почти все шудры. Отсюда невольно напрашивается вывод: как ввести варнашраму, если никто не хочет быть шудрой?


Надо говорить что все варны хороши и главное это сотрудничать.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

http://www.iskconvarnasrama.com/home/



Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные ! Спешу поделиться радостной новостью в сфере Варнашрамы . - 31 октября 2014 состолась презенация ЭМБЛЕМЫ Министерства Дайви Варнашрамы В ИСКОН-Индии по эгидой Бхакти Рагхава Свами Махараджа.



Doc1.doc

Часто задаваемые вопросы о Варнашраме
1) Есть ли какой-нибудь способ, чтобы обучаться курсам, преподаваемым в Колледже Варнашрамы по Интернету?
Мы предлагаем курсы в Саядри Варнашрама Колледже, мы находимся также в процессе трансляции курсов онлайн. Мы еще не начали, но будем счастливы получить любые заявки. Пожалуйста, посетите сайт www.global-varnasrama-college.com
Для получения дополнительной информации о интернет-курсах Вы можете написать Парашураме пр. на Parasurama.BRS@pamho.net.
Для получения дополнительной информации о курсах, предлагаемых в Саядри Варнашрама Колледже, вы можете написать Хридоя Чайтанье пр. на brs16108@gmail.com
2)В одном поселении преданных есть 176 коров, они выкупили их за пожертвование, и частично содержат их за пожертвования. Будет ли это правильно, чтобы создать молочный бизнес на основе этого стада и продавать молоко и продукты от молока?
Шрила Прабхупада хотел чтобы домохозяева, которые активно не проповедуют, вели свою духовную жизнь в сельской тихой обстановке и были самодостаточными за счет естественного органического сельское хозяйства и защиты коров. Шрила Прабхупада также дал инструкции относительно прасада так как домохозяева могут готовить и распространять прасад.
Реальное богатство, как мы узнаем из Бхагаватам, это наличие коров и земли. Но первая цель для того, чтобы иметь коров и землю не для продажи или создания бизнеса, а для служения. Есть два самых важных руководящих принципа:
Произведите только, в чем Вы нуждаетесь и
Используйте только, что Вы производите.
От коров, важно не только молоко , но также моча и навоз . Если кто-то из Украины может приехать в Индию, они могут изучить, как сделать приблизительно 20 различных видов продуктов от коровы (они включают мыло, благовония, зубную пасту, шампунь для волос, глазные капли, и т.д.), и те могут быть проданы. Преданные могут изучить, как сделать удобрение и удобрение от навоза коровы и также это продать .
Преданные могут изучить как из молока,можно сделать топленое масло и другие молочные продукты. Но мы должны быть осторожными при вхождении в деловое мышление. Для нашего самообеспечения и проповедоведи прекрасной миссии, мы должны сами учиться выращивать нашу собственную еду.
3) Есть ли какие-либо методы, чтобы определить Варну?
В эссе Шрилы Прабхупады под название ГИТА НАГАРИ, которая появилась в 1956 в журнале "Назад к Богу" (Вы можете прочитать, это в Фолио или Веда-бэйс) описывает четыре способа определения Варны :
-Астрологическим тестом (нужен компетентный астролог),
-Исследованием семейного дерева или семейного происхождения (на столько поколений насколько это возможно)
-Наблюдением (простое наблюдение, чтобы видеть поведение кого-то)
-Психологическим тестом (я не знаю ни одного психологического теста для преданных, но некоторые простые психологические тесты уже есть). Я нахожусь в процессе создания одного такого теста.
Брахманы определяли Варну в деревне, когда мальчикам было 7 - 12 лет . Как только определялась Варна, это помогало , выбрать тип образования для того студента (формальный или неформальный) и также помогало определить ашрам, он мог быть выбран позже .
4) Должны ли все участники сельхозобщины сразу строго следовать духовным стандартам (16 кругов джапы, утренней программы, и т.д.)? Или те , кто только что присоединился, могут постепенно приближаться к этому стандарту?
Каждая сельхозобщина должна решить сама, каким стандартам она хочет следовать. Это должно быть прояснено прежде, чем семья решит присоединиться к этой сельхозобщине . Это решение должно быть принято теми, кто относятся к категории Брахманов или Кшатрии или тех, кто лидеры сообщества. Не все могут быть лидерами. Таким образом, у каждого сообщества должны быть лидер - кшатрий, который руководствуется Брахманами или советом Брахманов.
5) В настоящее время дом на земле построить, возможно только за собственный счет. И те, кто имеет желание, но не имеет никакой финансовой возможности, не могут построиться. Есть ли быстрые, приемлемые способы финансирования организацией (сельхозобщиной ), при постройке жилья и покупке необходимого участока земли), и т.д.?
Если я понимаю правильно, Вы хотите знать, как семья которая заинтересована в жизни в сельхозобщине, но у которой нет финансов, чтобы купить или построить дом, может сделать это. Несколько советов по этому поводу.
Первоначально, потребность в жилье и тд. должны быть очень очень скромными и простыми , чтобы затраты были очень маленькими. Это также означает учиться строить дома, используя местные материалы. Я знаю, что в такой стране как Украина это, возможно, но не настолько легко как например в Индиий или других азиатских странах, где климат не столь суровый как в Украине. Но идея - та же самая,нужно стоить жилье простым и не дорогим и насколько возможно из местных материалов.
Перед приобретением земли или присоединением к сельхозобщине, семья должна будет работать, чтобы заработать некоторые деньги для того, чтобы построить небольшой дом.
В ведические времена царь помог бы по-разному, обеспечив свободной землей, колодцем или водоемом, семенами, инструментом и строительными материалами для жилья. В наше время есть такие люди , которые похожи на таких ведический царей , это богатые семейные преданные , которые могут спонсировать семью с пониманием, что средства вложенные в строительство дома будет возвращены в пределах разумного промежутка времени.
Сельхозобщина , чтобы привлечь серьезных преданных, чтобы они приехали и жили может предоставить посильное жилье при оформлении определенного юридического контракта или соглашения, по которому средства будут возвращены сельхозобщине .
Много вещей должны быть обсуждены перед образованием общины, это требуется, чтобы преданные заинтересованные, в жизни в сельхозобщине развили общее видение и поэтапные действия при становлении общины.
6) Возможно ли покупать в деревенское молоко от "простых людей! и предложить его Кришне?
Как преданные мы должны попытаться понять важность ПРИНЦИПА МОЛОКО БЕЗНАСИЛИЯ. “ПРИНЦИП МОЛОКО БЕЗНАСИЛИЯ” это чистое, природное молоком от защищенных коров. Если мы знаем, что коров от этих "простых людей" не пошлют в скотобойню или продадут и если коровы питаются натуральной пищей и им не введят гормоны, чтобы произвести большее количества молока, и т.д.,
Тогда да, это попадает в “ПРИНЦИП МОЛОКО БЕЗНАСИЛИЯ”, и преданные могут купить от таких простых людей ( потому что они не будут убивать или учавствовать в убийстве), и предложить его Кришне. Лучше всего, что мы покупали молоко от преданных или что у нас были наши собственные коровы.
7) Если кто-либо интересуется курсами Колледжа Варнашрамы и желания приехать обучаться, с кем он может связаться?
Я прошу Вас обращаться к преданному, который отвечает за проведение этих курсов, Хридоя Чайтанья пр.. Вы можете написать ему на почту: brs16108@gmail.com Он будет счастлив ответить на другие вопросы, которые Вы зададите.


Отвечал Ваш Слуга. Бакти Рагава Свами Махарадж

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Не индуизм, а варнашрама

Не поймите нас неправильно, будто мы пытаемся распространять индуизм. Индуизм – это вымышленный термин ... Вы не найдёте это слово в ведической литературе ... Это условность последнего времени. На самом деле, мы – последователи ведических принципов, наша система – варнашрама-дхарма, четыре варны и четыре ашрама. Варнашрама-дхарма применима везде. Чатур-варнйам майя сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах [БГ, 4.13]. Творение Бога ... Как, например, солнце. Солнце – это творение Бога. Солнце видно повсюду. Это ни американское, и ни индийсое солнце. Нет. Солнце – одно и то же. Аналогично, чатур-варнйам, четыре сословия: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры, они везде. Это не является монополией Индии.

Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по Нектару преданности, Вриндаван, 27 октября 1972

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> .. Будет ли это правильно, чтобы создать молочный бизнес на основе этого стада и продавать молоко и продукты от молока?..


Мы типа целиком духовны, раз боимся продавать?
*Но тогда другой воппрос: а какая альтернатива?*
"Идти на работу", кланяться демонам ради копеек. Это - типа "целиком духовно"?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Мы типа целиком духовны, раз боимся продавать?
> *Но тогда другой воппрос: а какая альтернатива?*
> "Идти на работу", кланяться демонам ради копеек. Это - типа "целиком духовно"?



Похоже некоторые идеи требуют изучения.
Шрила Прабхупада не был против денег и торговли.
Конечно хорошо было бы покупать молоко от защищённых коров.
Тем более если это будет прасад это уже и духовная деятельность. 
Но если это невозможно, тогда от предложенного молока другие коровы получат, духовное благо

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Насколько я понимаю, бизнес можно разделить на две категории: поглощающий сознание или нет. Ведь только в этом вопрос, а не какомто "мистическом осквернении".

Иметь магазин с кучей разных товаров - конечно поглотит, и игра на бирже и пр.
Но просто продажа с\з продукции - наврядли.

Кстати, можно изучить ислам в этой связи и даже полностью скопировать.. Там этот момент очень расписан, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Как правильно заниматься деятельностью существуют целые главы в 
Бхагавад-Гите.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Вот именно!
Она во-многом и посвящена именно этому вопросу. И сама ее предистория (что же была за проблема), и "19-я глава"..

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Радует, что ведущие проповедники в частности в СНГ правильно освящают эту тему. :good: 
Хотя, похоже, в некоторых местах продолжается проповедь ложного отречения и сахаджии. :stena: 

Вчера общался с выездной санкиртаной и с некоторыми другими проповедникаим у них нет ясного представления как помочь людям, которые придут.
Поэтому новые люди, приходя в общину разочарованы, так как не знают, как жить и занять свою природу в преданном служении. :cray: 
Мало того попытки им помочь следовать дайви-варнашраме с учётом их ситуации в своей жизни встречают осуждение среди некоторых авторитетов. :swoon:  :help: 

Дорогие преданные спасайте невинные души давайте им правильное понимание книг Шрилы Прабхупады! :pandit: 
Даже ценой того что вас могут внести в чёрные списки! :cry: 
Правдивость последняя опора религии! :cool: 

Долой ложное отречение и сахаджию! :diablo:  :smilies:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ..
> Поэтому новые люди, приходя в общину разочарованы, так как не знают, как жить и занять свою природу в преданном служении.
> Мало того попытки им помочь следовать дайви-варнашраме с учётом их ситуации в своей жизни встречают осуждение..


Да, занять свою природу, прямо стать на путь преданного служения, понимая, что просто "косить" под такое "целиком духовное служение" - путь в никуда.
Может ли каждый сказать, что постоянно занят "прямыми методами"? Нет?
Но тогда и вопрос: чем заняты в другое время? И этот путь как раз и есть *одухотворение "всего остального", используя его в Служении*.
И както бы нам на позитиве все это приподнять.. это ведь принципиально важо!

Обойти вопрос того, как "ненаши с нашими сражаются",.. вернувшись к Учению - на максимальном серьезе.

А та сахаджия - она естественна. Она естественна для каждого по-началу, также естественна и для всей религии. 
И есть воистину возвышенные преданные среди авторитетов ИСККОН.
Поэтому есть все шансы..

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Хотя "говорят", что Прабхупада якобы, снова упомянул "пятьдесят процентов" в !977 году в Лондоне, первым, кто произнес эти слова, был Брахмананда, и Прабхупада с ним не был согласен. 
Я не хочу сказать, что Прабхупада не считал очень важным развитие варнашрама-дхармы в ИСККОН. Но ссылаться на данное утверждение как на высказывание маха-вакья - не самый лучший способ придать своим словам убедительность. Лучше поискать ссылки по данному вопросу в его книгах и лекциях, а затем использовать их для доказательства того, что развитие варнашрама-дхармы необходимо.
Kasturika d.d. 


Порой на местах используя власть злоупотребляют авторитетом Шрилы Прабхупады.
Игнорируется резолюция GBC о необходимости варнашрамы-дхармы в ИСККОН.
Людям навязывается ложное отречение и фанатизм.
Попытки обратить на это внимание на местах вызывают давление.
Видимо нужен комитет который бы выявлял отклонения.
Потому что люди вольно или не вольно размывают учение ачарьи.
Становится сложно цитировать тонкости наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады.
Все это некоторыми личностями поднимается на смех либо начинают критиковать вас запрещают давать лекции и даже ищут способы остановить это обсуждать с преданными вплоть до запрещения посещать ятру.
Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Правдивость последняя опора религии!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5G5DrAF_s0
Варнашрама дхарма должна быть введена, чтобы сделать путь более легким

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5G5DrAF_s0
> Варнашрама дхарма должна быть введена, чтобы сделать путь более легким


 :good:  http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...977.html#vnsh1

Итак, чтобы наше общество было организовано как богоцентрическое общество. Поэтому есть необходимость во всех классах людей и всех социальных укладах. Наша ведическая концепция   - это варнашрама-дхарма.  http://prabhupada.com.ua/1969/Initia...9.html#vedkra3

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Варнашрама-данная Богом общественная система

«Институт четырех варн и ашрамов создан Верховной Личностью Бога» 

Если бы ты не садился в свою непобедимую, украшенную драгоценными камнями колесницу, один вид которой приводит преступников в трепет, если бы звон натянутой тетивы твоего лука не был таким устрашающим и если бы ты, ослепительный, словно солнце, не проходил по миру, ведя за собой несметную армию воинов, под ногами которых дрожит земля, – тогда мошенники и негодяи попрали бы все законы морали, которым должны подчиняться члены общества варнашрамы, созданного Самим Господом. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Каждый обладающий чувством ответственности царь обязан защищать систему социальных и духовных укладов общества. К духовным укладам относятся четыре ашрама – брахмачарья, грихастха, ванапрастха и санньяса, а систему социальных укладов, основанную на роде занятий людей и их качествах, составляют брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры. Социальные уклады, принадлежность к которым определяется родом деятельности и качествами человека, описаны в «Бхагавад-гите». К сожалению, в наше время из-за отсутствия ответственных царей, которые защищали бы систему социальных и духовных укладов, она выродилась в кастовую систему, основанную на принципе наследования. Однако такая система не является истинной. Чтобы называться человеческим, общество должно идти по пути духовного самоосознания. Самым прогрессивным типом человеческой цивилизации была цивилизация ариев; ариями называют людей, которые заботятся о прогрессе общества. Возникает закономерный вопрос: что такое прогресс общества? Прогресс общества не сводится к созданию искусственных материальных «потребностей» и бессмысленной трате человеческой энергии на изобретение так называемых материальных удобств. Действительно прогрессивным является общество, стремящееся к духовному самоосознанию, и общество, которое ставило перед собой эту цель, называлось цивилизацией ариев. Разумные люди, брахманы, как видно на примере Кардамы Муни, заботились о своем духовном развитии, а кшатрии, подобные Сваямбхуве Ману, правили государством и заботились о том, чтобы у их подданных были все условия для духовного развития. Царь должен время от времени объезжать свои владения и следить за порядком в обществе. Индийская цивилизация, основанная на системе четырех варн и ашрамов, пришла в упадок потому, что попала в зависимость от иноземцев, людей, которые не следовали принципам общества варнашрамы. В результате этого система варнашрамы выродилась в кастовую систему. 

Данный стих подтверждает, что институт четырех варн и ашрамов создан Верховной Личностью Бога. На это указывает слово бхагавад-рачита. То же самое подтверждается и в «Бхагавад-гите»: чатур-варнйам майа сриштам. Господь говорит: система четырех варн и ашрамов «создана Мной». То, что создано Господом, невозможно упразднить или запретить. Деление общества на варны и ашрамы будет существовать всегда – либо в своей изначальной форме, либо в извращенном виде. Поскольку эта система создана Господом, Верховной Личностью Бога, ее нельзя уничтожить. Подобно солнцу, она является творением Бога и потому будет существовать вечно. Покрытое облаками или сияющее в безоблачном небе, солнце всегда остается на своем месте. Аналогичным образом, система варнашрамы, вырождаясь, превращается в наследственную систему каст, однако в каждом обществе существует сословие интеллектуалов, сословие военных, сословие предпринимателей и торговцев и класс рабочих. Когда представители этих социальных групп сотрудничают друг с другом, руководствуясь ведическими принципами, в обществе царит мир и люди духовно развиваются. А когда систему варнашрамы подменяет кастовое общество, в котором представители различных каст ненавидят друг друга и злоупотребляют своим положением, в котором царит атмосфера всеобщего недоверия, то система в целом деградирует и общество, как сказано в данном стихе, приходит в плачевное состояние. Сейчас весь мир находится в плачевном состоянии, так как представители различных социальных слоев и групп борются друг с другом, отстаивая свои узкокорыстные интересы. Причиной тому является деградация системы четырех варн и ашрамов. 
«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 3.21.52-54 :kirtan:

----------


## Варган

"Кроме того, человеку, который ест больше, чем необходимо, и занимается накопительством, приходится затрачивать ненужные усилия (прайааса). Бог устроил мир так, что любой из нас, где бы он ни находился, может жить в мире и покое, если у него есть небольшой участок земли и дойная корова. Чтобы заработать на жизнь, вовсе не обязательно куда-то уезжать: везде можно выращивать зерно и получать молоко от коров. Это разрешит все экономические проблемы. К счастью, человек наделен высоким интеллектом, позволяющим ему развить в себе сознание Кришны, понять Бога, свои взаимоотношения с Ним и достичь высшей цели жизни — любви к Богу. Но, к сожалению, так называемый цивилизованный человек, не проявляя ни малейшего интереса к постижению Бога, использует свой разум для того, чтобы получить больше, чем необходимо, и ест, только чтобы удовлетворить язык. Бог создал все условия, чтобы у людей всего мира было вдоволь зерна и молока, однако вместо того, чтобы использовать интеллект для развития сознания Бога, так называемые разумные люди используют свой интеллект для создания бесполезных и даже вредных вещей. Так на Земле появляется все больше и больше заводов, скотобоен, публичных домов и питейных заведений. Совет не заниматься накопительством, не есть слишком много и не тратить впустую столько сил на погоню за ненужными удобствами люди воспринимают как попытку вернуть их к первобытному состоянию. В большинстве своем люди не желают жить просто и мыслить возвышенно. В этом их несчастье".

Шрила Прабхупада. "Нектар наставлений", текст 2.

----------


## Сева

> В своих лекциях Прабхупада говорил, что людям не нравится, когда их называют шудрами. Поэтому таких людей называют махаджан (великий человек) в Индии. Так же он говорил, что в век Кали почти все шудры. Отсюда невольно напрашивается вывод: как ввести варнашраму, если никто не хочет быть шудрой?


Шудра значит наемный работник который живет на зарплату и ничего стыдного тут нет, сейчас процентов 95 таких людей.
А то что никто не хочет быть шудрой тоже не проблема, потому что они уже шудры (и я в том числе) и вопрос только как это положение назвать  :smilies:

----------


## Сева

> Мы типа целиком духовны, раз боимся продавать?
> *Но тогда другой воппрос: а какая альтернатива?*
> "Идти на работу", кланяться демонам ради копеек. Это - типа "целиком духовно"?


Есть в ИСККОН бизнесмены которые вовсе не боятся продавать, а кто боится тому не бывать вайшьей другой склад ума похоже.

----------


## Сева

> Существуют ли на момент 2014-го в ИСККОН объединения людей (не важно, поселение это, предприятие или просто группа вайшнавов), где уже реально действует варнашрама? Под объединением понимаю не менее 4-х человек, причем, чтобы были представители всех 4-х варн.


А что по вашему значит "реально действует варнашрама"?

Варнашрама понятие очень гибкое и растяжимое.

Вот например я живу в Киеве и у нас есть в городе храм ИСККОН.

Есть община думаю пару тысяч человек которые практикуют бхакти йогу в той или иной степени.
Среди них есть брахманичные люди - священнослужители, юристы, врачи, педагоги.
Если мне нужен будет юрист я естественно пойду к нашему юристу вайшнаву, потому что уверен в его честности и чтобы дать ему заработать.

Военные у нас есть и спортсмены которые в случае опасности могут защитить вайшнавов от агрессии.

Бизнесмены у нас есть и если я буду что-то покупать то при прочих равных условиях куплю у вайшнава.

И рабочих у нас тоже хватает, которых тоже ценят за честность и отсутствие склонности к воровству и алкоголю. (хотя есть такие кто не хотят брать на работу Кришнаитов из-за репутации бездельников).
Чем Вам не варнашрама?

в будущем община может вырасти, связи между людьми могут окрепнуть, те кто годами мечтал о более ведической жизни наконец-то исполнят свои мечты и помогут новичкам.

----------


## Сева

> "Идти на работу", кланяться демонам ради копеек.


Если Вы способны заниматься бизнесом и выжить (что по моему очень сложно, требует огромной личной силы и хороших связей желательно в правительстве) то флаг Вам в руки.

но труд по найму тоже неплохой вариант чтобы выжить.

Помните историю из Бхагаватам когда полубогам пришлось договорится с демонами и вместе с ними пахтать молочный океан ради амриты? когда демоны начали требовать чтобы им досталась более почетная возможность держать змея Васуки за голову, полубоги почувствовали себя униженными, но Господь Вишну первый взялся за хвост, показав полубогам пример смирения.

И ничего выполнили полубоги шудрянскую работу вспахтали океан.
Вот и я тоже вынужден выполнять шудрянскую работу вместе с демонами и не вижу тут ничего смертельного, хотя это не легко.

----------


## Сева

> никто не хочет быть шудрой?


Кстати шудра или вайшья это не на всю жизнь, Прабхупада говорил что варна может менятся в зависимости от развития качеств человека.
Вайшья может стать брахманом - набрался опыта и уже есть чему учить людей.

Или пойти в политику и стать кшатрием.

Или скажем обычный солдат дослужился до офицера - из шудры в кшатрии.

А бывает брахман не выдержал аскетичной жизни и предпочел занятся бизнесом - стал вайшьей.

----------


## Сева

> Потому что если нет здоровья, то, вообще, о какой садхане может идти речь? Если нет здоровья, о каком служении может идти речь? И нам нужно, в том числе, научиться поддерживать свое здоровье и здоровье всех остальных. И это тоже часть нашей культуры. И не нужно пренебрегать всем этим.


Где мне взять здоровье если у меня его нет?

----------


## Сева

> Мы типа целиком духовны, раз боимся продавать?
> *Но тогда другой воппрос: а какая альтернатива?*
> "Идти на работу", кланяться демонам ради копеек. Это - типа "целиком духовно"?


Вы еще на забывайте что как только Ваш бизнес начнет приносить реальный доход тут же налетят чиновники и конкуренты чтобы выпить всю вашу кровь, а если Вы попытаетесь с ними бороться то может дойти до насилия, особенно в СНГ.

По этому раньше вайшьи были под защитой кшатриев, а сейчас приходится выживать кто как умеет.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Где мне взять здоровье если у меня его нет?


Обратитесь к хорошим Аюрведическим врачам.
Пожалуйста спросите в Киеве всех ваших ведущих преданных нужна ли нам в личной жизни и в исккон дайви-варнашрама?
Как они считают что мы типо вайшнавы свободные от варн она нам не нужна это для карми пример.
Если нужна то как это сделать и следовать в наших реалиях?

----------


## Варган

> Если Вы способны заниматься бизнесом и выжить (что по моему очень сложно, требует огромной личной силы и хороших связей желательно в правительстве) то флаг Вам в руки.
> 
> но труд по найму тоже неплохой вариант чтобы выжить.


Конечно, неплохой вариант. Только преданным всех варн лучше работать вместе и всю прибыль тратить на проповедь и поклонение Божествам. Об этом нашумевшая недавняя лекция Шримана Аударйа Дхамы Прабху от 19.12.2014 - https://yadi.sk/d/EALAAuQfdimPp или http://vk.com/podslushano.iskcon?w=wall-52844607_4003

----------


## VitaliyT

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные

Из небольшого опыта, который у меня есть, могу сказать, что путь построения общины на земле среди преданных упирается в людей, а именно крепких хозяйственников - глав семей, которые бы одновременно были бы серьезными и ответственными отцами и мужьями, имели бы запас финансовой прочности, и при этом были бы преданными, которые желают построить такую общину не только на словах, но и на деле. Мы очень не благополучны в Кали-Югу, совместить духовное и материальное развитие очень сложно в наш век, хотя, это не снимает с нас ответственности, но это объективная вещь. Для этого нужны целенаправленные усилия в этих направлениях. А учитывая еще тот факт, что в самом обществе часто проповедуют ложное отречение, не понимая, что законы материального мира имеют место быть и что любому здравомыслящему человеку нужно их знать, а не снимать с себя ответственность, ленясь приложить усилия в этом направлении и боясь духовного осквернения. А еще не менее важным моментом является крепкая семья и большое доверие между мужом и женой. Как много всего должно сочетатьтся сразу. Но в Кали-Югу, всё это вместе очень большая редкость.
Как правило, преданные делятся на тех, кто очень хочет жить в такой общине, но они материально не благополучны, и на тех, кто благополучен относительно, но не хочет ничего менять и его всё устраивает, это связано как с  местом работы в городе, так и просто налаженным бизнесом и уютным и комфортным бытом. Золотой середены, где бы сочеталась простота и разумность - очень и очень мало. Большинство перекладывают ответственность на других во всём. Всё упирается в наше мышление, когда мы не хотим прикладывать усилий, целенаправленных, стратегических.
Но я думаю, что у нас будет община в Подмосковье - крепкая, добрая обстановка там тоже будет. Всему свое время.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
> Но я думаю, что у нас будет община в Подмосковье - крепкая, добрая обстановка там тоже будет. Всему свое время.




О Кришна пошли нам миллионы долларов для вайшнавской общины! :buket: 

Cначала строим комфортную общину приглашаем на семинары по дайви-варнашраме, объявляем конкурс для желающих,сдаём жильё и землю в аренду! :namaste: 

Следуем дхарме, наслаждаемся благополучием в духе бхакти в Сознаниии Кришны!
 :kirtan: 

Дорогие спонсоры во всех трёх мирах присылайте пожалуйста ваши пожертвования! :dandavat:

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

может Варнаашрама - это взгляд со стороны, попытка классифицировать жизнь счастливых людей по роду их деятельности?
Варнаашрама естественна, она не может быть навязана, основана на истинной природе каждого человека. А свою истинную природу еще вспомнить надо... :smilies:

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> Надо говорить что все варны хороши и главное это сотрудничать.


Ага. И вы думаете, вам поверят?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Ага. И вы думаете, вам поверят?


надо искать тех кто поверит и стать вместе счастливыми. :kirtan: 
хороший пример заразительный  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Е.С. Бхакти Рагхава Свами Махарадж говорит о Дайви варнашрама дхарме

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> надо искать тех кто поверит и стать вместе счастливыми.
> хороший пример заразительный







Бхактипад дас. Семинар «Поддержание самодостаточной с/х общины»  https://vk.com/id5370978?w=wall5370978_403%2Fall

----------


## Варган

*Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур* в произведении "Вайшнавские и невайшнавские смрити") писал:

"_Наставления преданным Шри Гауры и их последователям петь и повторять святые имена Бога, оставаясь в чистой варнашраме_

Ко времени нисхождения в этот мир Шри Шри Гаура-сундары индусская община Бенгалии пребывала в весьма жалком состоянии. А поскольку Он проповедовал духовность и повторение святых имен Хари, безбожное общество не преминуло противостоять Ему. В наше время преданные Шри Гауранги и их последователи должны занимать подобающее место в варнашраме и продолжать петь и повторять святые имена Господа Хари.

_Если безбожные смарты будут отвергнуты, то можно будет ввести в практику вайшнавские смрити_

Если жизнь общества не связана с Хари, то живые существа. склонные из-за своих анартх отвергать Бога, погружаются в материю. Если же общество в любой своей деятельности будет осуждать богоненавистничество и поощрять служение Господу, если чистая варнашрама-дхарма будет повсеместно восстановлена, то скоро, к нашей радости, мы увидим и почитание вайшнавских смрити.

_Человек, который внешне кажется преданным Хари, но внутренне является смартой, никогда не станет чистым вайшнавом_

Если мы будем считать себя преданными Хари, оставаясь безбожниками во всех наших поступках и сердцем почитая мирские смрити, нам никогда не удастся стать нелицемерными слугами вайшнавов. До тех пор, пока мы не станем истинными вайшнавами, мы не получим милость Господа и не утвердим основы чистой варнашрамы. Принципы непорочных, подобных лебедям вайшнавов, возвышающиеся над системой варнашрамы, не найдут себе места в варнашраме искаженной — вот о чем следует задуматься ученым людям.

_Равно вести себя внутренне и внешне_

«Быть внутренне сосредоточенным, внешне исполняя мирские обязанности». Не следует искажать истинное значение этого утверждения ради оправдания внутренней веры в принципы оскверненной варнашрамы. Для тех, кто с чистым сердцем нашел приют в преданном служении Господу, Шри Рупапада цитирует в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» следующий стих из «Нарада-панчаратры»: 
лаукики ваидики вапи 
я крия криятемуне 
хари-севанукулаива 
са карья бхактим иччхата

«Люди, желающие построить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы она способствовала развитию преданного служения, должны совершать такие мирские и ведические поступки, которые благоприятствуют их служению Хари. Все, что они предпринимают в этом мире, не должно противоречить внутренней вере вайшнавов».

_Кастовые Госвами и их ученики не утвердились в принципах чистой варнашрамы, поэтому у них нет вайшнавских качеств_

Если бы сегодня ачарьи и их последователи из общин гаудия-вайшнавов твердо следовали принципам чистой варнашрамы, благоприятным для преданного служения, то внутренняя вера преданных Господа не находилась бы под угрозой. Вайшнавы, внутренне утвердившиеся в истине, с большим беспокойством наблюдают за поведением безбожного общества и готовы публично разоблачить это возмутительное поведение. Не будь вайшнавы тверды в своих целях, они бы не следили так тщательно за тем, чтобы и обыденные дела, и служение Господу приносили благо обществу. Если сердце человека не утвердилось в вайшнавизме, если человеку не хватает решимости устремиться к стопам-лотосам Вишну или вайшнавов, то отвратительное внешнее мировоззрение не позволит ему быть твердым в сознании Кришны".

- 
http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/vaj...015-02-09-7186

----------


## Варган

*Утренняя прогулка, 28.05.1974, Рим*

374943

*Дхананджайа*: В Гренландии?

*Прабхупада*:  Другие не могут жить местно.

*Сатсварупа*: Это не их _карма_?

*Прабхупада*: Нет, _карма_ здесь. Это другой вопрос. Моя позиция в том, что в любых условиях человек может жить местно. Это моя позиция.  Они [гренландцы] считаются нецивилизованными и они живут в хижинах из льда. Там нет достаточно продуктов для еды. И как они живут?  Вот в чём суть. Так почему цивилизованный человек не может жить местно?

*Сатсварупа*: Одно возражение против этого состоит в том, что сейчас культуры распространяются больше всего с помощью транспортных перемещений. Вы даже писали, что мир сейчас как большая деревня. Но если все лишь будут жить в своём месте, они не узнают, каковы народы и культуры в других частях мира и их представления будут узкими.

*Прабхупада*: Нет. Они могут ездить иногда. Как в Индии, они жили местно, но в то же время они ходили в паломничество пешком. Не запрещается, чтобы человек выезжал, но когда он выезжает, он делает это в удовольствие, а не в обязанность. В настоящий момент это стало обязанностью, что человек должен выезжать их своего  дома, своей деревни, своей страны. Это изъян. Не было необходимости  в таком большом количестве транспорта. Люди жили местно. Человек [сейчас] должен  ехать для заработка на сотни миль. Это изъян. 

    374955
*Прабхупада*: Нет, нет. То... Вы создали эту животную цивилизацию. Сейчас они ходят как нагие  животные. Это результат. Сейчас вы должны изменить их. Это изменение - Сознание Кришны. Итак, вы должны показать пример того, что же есть по-настоящему человеческая жизнь. Тогда другие увидят. Вы не можете остановить их. Но некоторые из них, те которые разумны, они увидят: "Да, вот это жизнь". Так же, как они пришли к наготе, они придут к этому, к нашему образу жизни. Итак, вы должны стать идеальным обществом. Вы живите местно и будьте самодостаточны. Они увидят, что это возможно жить местно, без перемещений, и оставаться высококультурными людьми, самодостаточными. Вот, что требуется.
374969
 Итак, вы должны построить реальное человеческое общество в малом масштабе, так чтобы люди увидели и сказали: "Да".



Morning Walk                                                  May 28, 1974, Rome                                                              374943
*Dhananjaya*: In Greenland?
*Prabhupada*: Others cannot live locally.
Satsvarupa: That's not their karma?
*Prabhupada*: No, karma is there. That is another point. My point is that any condition, one can live locally. That is my point. They are supposed to be uncivilized, and they live in the ice cottage. There is no sufficient things for eating. And how they live? That is the point. So why civilized man cannot live locally?
*Satsvarupa*: One objection to that is that they say that now cultures have been spread more by all this transportation. You even write that the world is now like a global village. But if everyone just stays in their own place, they won't know what people and culture is like in other parts of the world, and their view will be more narrow.
*Prabhupada*: No. They may go sometimes. Just like in India, they used to live locally, but at the same time they used to go to the pilgrimages by walking. It is not prohibited that one should not go out, but when one goes out, he goes out ofpleasure, not as obligation. At the present moment, it has become an obligation, that one must go out of his home, of his village, of his country. That is defective. There was no need of so many transports. People remained locally. One has to go for livelihood hundred miles. This is defective.                                                                                       374955
*Prabhupada*: No, no. That... You have created this animal civilization. Now they are coming out as naked animals. This is the result. Now you have to reform them. That reformation is Krsna consciousness. So you have to make an example, what is actually human life. Then others will see. You cannot stop them. But some of them, those who are intelligent, they will see, "Yes, here is life." As they are coming to nakedness, they will come to this, our mode of life. So you have to become an ideal society. You live locally, and be self-sufficient. They will see that it is possible to live locally without movement, and still highly cultured men, self-sufficient. That is required.
374969
So you have to set up real human society in a small scale so people will see, "Yes."

----------


## Варган

*Шрила Прабхупада: Если вы хотите искусственную жизнь, городскую жизнь и адскую жизнь, то живите. Но мы будем жить по-другому*

(Из комнатной беседы 2, 21 января 1977 года в Бхуванешваре с Рамешварой дасом, Управляющим Директором Бхактиведанта Бук Траст).

*Прабхупада*: И, кроме того, если мы сосредоточимся на сельскохозяйственном проекте, то не будет нужды в обмене, потому что я буду удовлетворять свои потребности моими продуктами. Вот и всё. Нет потребности в обмене. В чём бы я ни нуждался, я получаю в моём крестьянском хозяйстве.

*Рамешвара*: Ткачество, ткани.

*Прабхупада*: Всё получаю. Так что я не должен идти во внешний мир для обмена. Если вы удовлетворяете потребности в своём крестьянском хозяйстве — «я удовлетворён» — тогда откуда появляется вопрос об обмене? Нет нужды в искусственном… Поэтому эти банки, «фанки» — всё это обрушится автоматически. Не существует денег — кто пойдёт хранить деньги в банке?

*Хари-Шаури*: Кому это нужно?

*Прабхупада*: (смеётся) Поэтому этот искусственный путь банков вскоре ждёт крах.

*Хари-Шаури*: Это революционно.

*Рамешвара*: Для ума очень трудно…

*Прабхупада*: НЕТ, ПРОСТО СДЕЛАЙ ЭТО.

*Рамешвара*: Какое существенное преобразование общества.

*Прабхупада*: Да. Чем бы это ни могло быть… _Нам следует удовлетворять свои потребности местным образом своей пищей, своей тканью, своим молоком. Вот и всё. Пусть весь остальной мир катится в ад. Нас это не тревожит_. «ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ СПАСТИ СЕБЯ тоже, то сделайте это. Вот вам пример. Если вы хотите искусственную жизнь, городскую жизнь и адскую жизнь, то живите. Но мы будем жить по-другому. Это идеальная жизнь».

*Хари-Шаури*: Но, всё же, мы выходим во внешний мир, чтобы привлечь людей придти к нашему образу жизни.

*Прабхупада*: Хм?

*Хари-Шаури*: Мы, тем не менее, выходим во внешний мир, чтобы привлечь людей придти и жить как мы.

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Рамешвара*: Хорошо, даже более того, мы знаем, что у нас есть секрет настоящей жизни, поэтому это наша обязанность, на самом деле... Вот так как Вы сказали…

*Прабхупада*: Это проповедь. Это проповедь.

*Рамешвара*: … хирург, он должен резать.

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Рамешвара*: Врач должен…

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Рамешвара*: … спасти больного. Это его обязанность.

*Прабхупада*: Никаких искусственных действий. Очиститесь.

*Хари-Шаури*: Когда кто-то на самом деле имеет власть (силу), он может сделать это.

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Хари-Шаури*: Поэтому с помощью нашей нынешней проповеди мы должны попытаться установить правительство, сознающее Кришну, в первую очередь, с помощью демократической системы.

*Рамешвара*: Вы сказали: «Думай в терминах всего мира, а не одной нации. Это наша проповедь». Так Вы обучаете нас думать с размахом, в мировом масштабе.

*Прабхупада*: «Мы придерживаемся идеального образа жизни. ВЫ НАУЧИТЕСЬ У НАС И ПОСТУПАЙТЕ ТАК ЖЕ. Я не посягаю на вашу независимость, но ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ БЫТЬ СЧАСТЛИВЫ, вы последуете за нами», — вот это наш метод. _Апани ачари прабху дживери шикшайа_. Будьте счастливы самым превосходным образом — и люди будут учиться. Но это может стать осуществимым только на основе Сознания Кришны. Если вы будете делать то же самое минус Сознание Кришны, то это никогда не будет осуществимым. Тогда это не станет осуществимым. Вся эта схема будет успешной, если будет Сознание Кришны.

*Хари-Шаури*: Только если будет повторение Святых Имён и прасадам.

*Прабхупада*: Прасадам, поклонение Божествам, жизнь в преданном служении… Тогда всё будет в порядке.

*Хари-Шаури*: Да. Ганди никогда не смог бы воплотить эту программу.

*Прабхупада*: Никто не может. Они просто… Даже… Как его? Маркс? Он не смог бы. Нет реальной привлекательности. Искусственно, насильно. Здесь реальная привлекательность — это Кришна. Поэтому человек выдерживает без возражений какие-то вещи: «Пусть здесь есть небольшое неудобство. Я не возражаю».

*Хари-Шаури*: Преданный на самом деле получает высший вкус. Он получает настоящее наслаждение, поэтому он не беспокоится о других вещах.

*Прабхупада*: Поэтому, если бы не наслаждение, он бы не смог выдержать. Но наслаждение — это Кришна.

*Хари-Шаури*: Только этого повторения Святых Имён уже достаточно. Это поистине так много нектара.

*Прабхупада*: Нет, всё: поклонение Божествам, повторение, киртана, проповедь, издание книг, распространение — всё.

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=88&Itemid=432

----------


## Варган

*(Из комнатной беседы 3, 31 января 1977 года в Бхуванешваре)*

*Йогешвара*: Хорошо, на ферме нет такого количества программ для новых бхакт, как в Париже. Поэтому новых людей вдохновляют оставаться в Париже, чтобы они закрепились для начала.

*Прабхупада*: Так новые… Когда они обучатся, они могут приехать, жить, особенно грихастхи. Мой вопрос в том, является ли ферма привлекательной. Не очень сильно.

*Йогешвара*: Потенциал изумительный.

*Прабхупада*: И поэтому я спрашиваю. Потенциал изумительный, так почему они не привлекаются жить на ферме, быть независимыми и повторять «Харе Кришна»? Это наш сельскохозяйственный проект.

Наш сельскохозяйственный проект в том, чтобы они были удовлетворены простой жизнью. Это прекрасная жизнь. Если у вас есть молоко, у вас есть фрукты, у вас есть зерно и свежий воздух, это очень здоровая жизнь. Почему они не должны привлечься?

*Йогешвара*: Это всё ещё начало, и из-за того, что это начало, возникают небольшие сложности иногда.

*Прабхупада*: *Это может быть. Но это должно быть нашей целью. Нам не следует привлекаться современной городской жизнью. Упрощённая жизнь. Экономьте время и используйте его для продвижения в Сознании Кришны. Это совершенная жизнь. Совсем как Вриндавана*. Вриндаванская жизнь означает: земледельцы, мальчики-пастушки, необразованные девочки, коровы, и телята, и деревья, фрукты. Это Вриндавана. Центр — это Кришна.

*Йогешвара*: Простая жизнь.

*Прабхупада*: Но они высочайшие преданные. Эти (тихо посмеиваясь) необразованные, без всякой городской жизни, пастухи, они лучшие друзья Кришны. Безхитростные, без образования, но сильно любящие — это совершенство. Это привлекает Кришну больше. _Вриндаванам паритйаджйа на падам экам на картавйа_… Кришна так сильно привязан ко Вриндаване, что Он никуда не уходит… Что это? Они не являются образованными девочками, выглядящими по современной моде (неразборчиво) или ничего. Неотёсанные. Как только начинала звучать флейта, немедленно они бежали к Кришне. Кто-то из них заботился о детях, кто-то — был занят кипячением молока, и кто-то — даже лежал со своим мужем. Но всё же, немедленно… Очень неотёсанные, безхитростные, но сильно любящие Кришну — это Вриндавана.

*Мы хотим внедрить этот сельскохозяйственный проект — это означает сильную любовь к Кришне.*

И другие вещи — очень простые: немного молока, немного съедобного зерна, немного овощей, вот и всё. И это очень прекрасно. Если вы получаете свежие овощи, свежее молоко и съедобные зерновые, чего вам ещё желать? И из молока вы можете приготовить много прекрасных блюд, неограниченное число, все очень вкусные, сладкие. *Эту цивилизацию мы хотим учредить*, не так называемую «цивилизацию» негодяев, которая запутывает в цикл рождения и смерти. Это убивающая цивилизация. У человеческого существа есть возможность выбраться из тисков рождения и смерти. Они не понимают. Они такие негодяи, они не понимают, как они впутались в этот цикл рождения и смерти, и не принимают это всерьёз за проблему, _джанма-мритйу-джара-вйадхи-духкха-дошанударшанам_. Они такие слепые негодяи, они не видят, что это реальные страдания. Они не знают этого. Просто теоретизируют, строят планы, и они не знают, что такое страдание. Такая негодяйская цивилизация. *Поэтому мы должны учредить настоящую цивилизацию. По этой причине мы боремся так тяжело.* Поэтому создайте таким способом. Это очень красивое место, центр Европы и очень красивое место. Какие условия по количеству осадков?

*Йогешвара*: Последнее лето было сухим, но это было не очень опасно для нас. И сейчас они равномерные.

*Прабхупада*: Итак, должны быть осадки. И если мы становимся сознающими Кришну, повторяем Харе Кришна, то осадки будут.

*Йогешвара*: Это будет так, повсюду, куда бы мы ни пришли.

*Прабхупада*: Будут осадки. И даже неплодородная земля станет плодородной. Они не знают этого. Они импортируют воду. Они негодяи, они продолжают греховную жизнь и импортируют воду. Есть моря и океаны. Почему (тихо посмеиваясь) вы, учёные, не можете доставить воду, сделать облака и вылить воду? Где же эта наука? Что они говорят об этом?

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=88&Itemid=432

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Оригинал резолюций можно прочитать на официальном сайте Джи Би Си вот здесь: http://gbc.iskcon.org/2012/02/02/2009/ Для удобства ниже приводится перевод.

РЕЗОЛЮЦИЯ № 310 (2009 г.). Участие членов Джи Би Си в сельскохозяйственных проектах

Поскольку фермерские хозяйства и фермеры ИСККОН часто борются за выживание;
Поскольку фермы, защитники коров, фермеры и те кто занят в развитии сельского хозяйства часто не чувствуют поддержки руководства ИСККОН;
Поскольку успешное воплощение варнашрамы и сельской жизни были ключевой заинтересованностью Шрилы Прабхупады;
Поскольку Ведическая система поддерживает земледельческие и деревенские общины;
Поскольку наблюдается повсеместный упадок статуса фермерских проектов;
Поскольку фермерские проекты, в которые члены Джи Би Си вкладывают свою энергию, часто достигают успеха;

ПОСТАНОВЛЯЕТСЯ:

Все члены Джи Би Си, насколько возможно, посвящают 10% своего времени помощи в развитии сельхоз проектов:
§ Давая 10% своих лекций о важности развития сельхоз поселений и защите коров
§ И/или проводя 10% своего времени на фермах, для вдохновения преданных, живущих там.

=====================================================

РЕЗОЛЮЦИЯ № 311 (2009 г.). Покупка продуктов у ферм и фермеров ИСККОН

Поскольку фермы и фермеры ИСККОН часто борются за выживание;
Поскольку большинство храмов и центров не покупают продукцию с их местных ферм, фермеров и гошал;
Поскольку во времена глобального кризиса возникает опасность повышения цен на продукты и недостатка пищи из-за зависимости от внешних поставщиков, которые в свою очередь зависят от нефтепотребляющих транспортных кампаний;
Поскольку другие религиозные группы успешно приобретают продукты со своих собственных проектов, тем самым, представляя миру экологически дружественный, самодостаточный образ жизни;
Поскольку это было желанием Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы ИСККОН представлял миру экологически дружественный, самодостаточный образ жизни, «независимый от помощи извне»;
Поскольку Ведическая система поддерживает земледельческие и деревенские общины;
Поскольку наблюдается упадок в развитии ферм в ИСККОН, а существующие фермы борются за своё существование;

ПОСТАНОВЛЯЕТСЯ:

Все кухни Божеств, храмы, рестораны и аналогичные актуальные проекты, когда возможно, должны приобретать продукцию, цветы и молочные продукты у ферм ИСККОН в их местности, при условии, что те имеют приемлемое качество и цену.

Где практично, храмы, рестораны или проекты ИСККОН исследуют возможности приобретения земли и делают её доступной для культивации преданными-фермерами. В дополнение, храмы должны предоставить возможность продажи фермерской продукции на своей территории по справедливой цене.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы создали свое общество и были независимы от этого внешнего мира

В январе 2015 г. в Кукуйке Вишишта дас прочитал семинар на эту тему https://vk.com/id5370978?w=wall5370978_508%2Fall

----------


## ilkonstantinov

ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ. ПЕСНЬ 2. ГЛАВА 6.ТЕКСТ 20
Духовный мир, составляющий три четверти энергии Господа, 
находится за пределами материального мира и предназначен для тех, 
кому не суждено рождаться вновь. 
Тем же, кто привязан к семейной жизни и не соблюдает обет безбрачия, 
уготована жизнь в пределах трех материальных миров.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В данном стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» ясно сформулирована ЦЕЛЬ СИСТЕМЫ ВАРНАШРАМА-ДХАРМЫ (САНАТАНА-ДХАРМЫ). 
Самая большая услуга, которую можно оказать человеку, - это ПРИВИТЬ ЕМУ РАВНОДУШИЕ К СЕКСУ, в частности потому, 
что именно нерегулируемые половые отношения вынуждают живое существо снова и снова рождаться в материальном мире, 
обрекая его на обусловленное существование.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Много чего переслушал на эту тему. На сегодня это самое разумное объяснение ситуации

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Некоторые ученые утверждают, что одного следования принципам системы варнашрамы достаточно, чтобы постепенно достичь всех результатов практики преданного служения. Однако великие авторитеты не признают этого. Господь Чаитанйа в Своих беседах с Раманандой Райем также осудил представления о постепенном развитии преданного служения. Он отверг мысль о важности варнашрама-дхармы, выдвинутую Раманандой Райем, сказав, что прогресс в системе варн и ашрамов поверхностен. Существует высший принцип. В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь тоже говорит, что человек должен отбросить все прочие способы самосовершенствования и просто принять метод сознания Кришны. Это даст ему возможность достичь высшего совершенства в жизни.

 В Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.9) Сам Господь говорит: «Человек должен выполнять предписанные обязанности своей варны и ашрама только до тех пор, пока у него не развилась спонтанная привязанность к слушанию о Моих играх и деяниях». Иначе говоря, правила поведения, предписываемые для варн и ашрамов, являются религиозными обрядами, цель которых - экономическое благополучие, удовлетворение чувств или освобождение. Все это рекомендуется для тех, кто еще не развил в себе сознания Кришны. По сути дела вся эта деятельность рекомендована в богооткровенных писаниях только для того, чтобы подвести человека к сознанию Кришны. Но тому, кто уже развил в себе спонтанную привязанность к Кришне, не обязательно выполнять обязанности, предписываемые шастрами.

Нектар преданности,Гл-13.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

В ИСККОН чистая преданность ВСЕГДА ассоциируется ТОЛЬКО с брахманическим образом жизни. Мы не знаем НИКАКОЙ другой версии сознания Кришны. ПОЭТОМУ в голове большинства преданных в ИСККОН не укладывается, как люди других сословий могут быть чистыми преданными Кришны, оставаясь на своих социальных ролях. Нам непонятен чистый преданный Махарджа Парикшит, который охотился и в гневе оскорбил брахмана. Нам непонятно поведение чистого преданного Арджуны, который переоделся в одежды саннйаси и укарл Субхадру. Мы бы его за такой поступок сразу из ИСККОН выгнали. Нам непонятен чистый преданный Махараджа Юдхиштхира, который питал слабость к азартным играм. Мы бы ему за нарушение третьего принципа даже пранама мантру не позволили читать, а до инициации и подавно не допустили бы. Нам непонятно поведение чистого преданного Гаруды, который питается змеями. Если хотите все это уместить в голове, придется расширить свои представления о сознании Кришны в контексте разных варн, ашрамов и видов жизни.

Враджендра Кумар дас 

То что сознание Кришны шире брахманической культуры, я уже начинаю постепенно понимать после Вашего семинара и недавних ответов на форуме.
Однако, я думал, что чистая преданность значит, что человек полностью посвещает свою жизнь Кришне. Если человек предался, то зачем ему тогда заниматься проституцией, охотой или играть в азартные игры ?

Mihail (psevdonim)

Ключевая фраза, приводящая к традиционному непониманию, это "полностью предался". В нашем понимании это образ Харидаса Тхакура, который 23 часа в сутки повторяет джапу. Я заметил, что многие преданные - удивительно асоциальные люди и с большим трудом понимают, что такое дхарма в социальном смысле слова. Как вы себе представляете "полностью предавшегося" царя - Парикшита или Юдхиштхтиру? Он будет круглые сутки ходить с четками, погруженный в нектар божественных игр или постоянно цитировать шлоки из ШБ? А как же его социальная роль? Опять мы приходим к исключительно брахманическому пониманию сознания Кришны. А брахманы - это действительно часто погруженные в себя интроверты, которым мало дела до общества вокруг. И ИСККОН, похоже, идет этим путем. Отсюда вытекает много наших социальных проблем, т.к. мы не понимаем, что такое сознание Кришны с учетом социальных особенностей разных людей. И потому в глазах социума кришнаит - это антисоциальный элемент, который бубнит что-то себе под нос, погруженный в себя, отрешенный от всего окружающего, не делающий ничего полезного для общества и постоянно просящий пожертвования. Так воспринимают нас большинство людей, т.к. мало кто может оценить внутреннюю сущность сознания Кришны. С таким настроение про Варнашраму и какую-то социальную адаптацию ИСККОН можно смело забыть.

Представьте себе чисто гипотетически, что завтра к вам придет мэр вашего города или верховный судья и скажет: "я почитал ваши книги, послушал ваши лекции и решил предаться Кришне. Что мне делать?" Каков будет ваш совет такому человеку? Вы тут же ему выпишите чисто брахманический рецепт сознания Кришны. Начнем с фразы Господа Чайтанйи: асат-санга тйага хей вайшнава ачара - поведение вайшнава означает, что он оставил все мирское общение. Как вы это впишите в образ жизни высокопоставленного чиновника, который находится в самой гуще мирского общения? Или вы ему скажете еще одну нашу любимую фразу: оставь все и просто предайся Кришне, мошенник и негодяй (последние эпитеты - это опция, но весьма желательная для эмоционального накала). Дальше представьте себе, что ваш мэр это принял. Только я даю вам 100% гарантии, что очень скоро он перестанет быть мэром. И его место займет другой "мошенник и негодяй". Но если вы распишите ему схему духовной практики с учетом его социального положения, и не будете его критиковать, за то, что он ходит на охоту или делает другие социальные глупости, присущие большим начальникам в Кали-югу, я первый сниму перед вами шляпу. Сможете нарисовать портрет "полностью предавшегося" кшатрия, вайшйи и шудры с сохранением культуры этих варн? Лично мне пока это трудно сделать в контексте современного ИСККОНовского менталитета

Враджендра Кумар дас 

В принципе, согласен. Считаете ли Вы тогда, что выпить, покурить, поиграть в азартные игры и заняться незаконным сексом - нормально для небрахманов 

Mihail (psevdonim) 



Нормально для кого? Для самих не-брахманов? По определению, эти варны находятся ниже гуны благости. Это их естественный уровень и этому уровню соответствует определенный образ жизни. Ответственность наступает в соответствие с уровнем сознания. Поэтому для них это нормально на их нынешнем уровне. Но для ИСККОН, если мы ставим границу для членов нашей организации на уровне стиха БГ 12.9 (рег.принципы бхакти-йоги), это не нормально. Если мы сдвигаем границу для членов ИСККОН на уровень БГ 12.10(.. если не можешь следовать принципам, тогда работай для Меня..), тогда это становится временной нормой НО ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ТЕХ, КТО НЕ ПРЕТЕНДУЕТ на инициацию. Подразумевается, что они осознают эти свои слабости и ставят своей целью постепенное очищение и освобождение от этих пороков. Если воспринять эту ситуацию не как вечную данность, а как стартовые условия с перспективой улучшения, то это нормально. Нужно оценивать ситуацию не статично, а динамично, учитывая, что если люди приняли очистительный процесс, то в перспективе они станут чище и их нормы изменятся.

Враджендра Кумар дас 



Да, согласен. Большое спасибо ! Вы, действительно, вскрыли важную тему, понимание которой требуется, чтобы широко развивать Варнашраму.
Stanislav 

Прогресс в духовной жизни главным образом зависит от прямых процессов Бхакти (воспевание, поклонение, слушание ШБ, общение с преданными, жизнь в дхаме). Следование регулирующим принципам является поддерживающим процессом, но сами по себе регулирующие принципы не дают бхакти. Хотя если им не следовать, то это может разрушить бхакти. Эти женщины жили в обители Господа Кришны и были искренне привязаны к Нему. То есть, сам факт того, что «они горели желанием увидеть Господа» (ШБ1.11.19), уже говорит о наличии бхакти в их сердцах. С другой стороны, их социальный статус по нашим искконовским стандартам, не соответствует тем понятиям, которые привил нам Шрила Прабхупада. Это и вызывает недоумение. Однако нужно понять, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел возродить в первую очередь брахманическую культуру и потому установил в нашем обществе брахманические стандарты для всех без исключения. Но если говорить о Двараке, то очевидно, что далеко не все следовали брахманическим стандартам. Это было реальное общество Варнашрамы, которое подразумевало, что, несмотря на различие социальных статусов и стандартов, все были объединены идеей служения Кришне. Благодаря этому общество совершало коллективный духовный прогресс. Так же нужно учитывать, что жители Святой Дхамы (в данном случае Двараки) – это не обычные живые существа и мы не можем им уподобиться по собственному желанию. Они защищены особой милостью Кришны и потому какая-то их внешняя деятельность, вызванная социальными обстоятельствами, не влияет на них так сильно, как она влияет на обычные живые существа.

3. Да, с одной стороны, бхакти полностью независимо, но с другой стороны, следование регулирующим принципам поднимает человека в гуну благости и способствует практике бхакти. Но это не делает бхакти зависимой от гуны благости. Зависим от гун мы, а не бхакти. Поэтому бхакти всегда сохраняет свой независимый статус, а мы (будучи зависимыми от влияния гун) получаем рекомендацию подняться в благость, чтобы было легче практиковать бхакти.

Враджендра Кумар дас

----------


## Варган

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: ЗАЧЕМ НУЖНА ВАРНАШРАМА И СЕЛЬСКИЕ ОБЩИНЫ В ИСККОН

"...если человек не умеет довольствоваться малым, то он не будет счастлив, даже завладев миром или целой вселенной. Поэтому нужно поддерживать в человеческом обществе культуру брахманов, культуру кшатриев, культуру вайшьев и учить людей довольствоваться только тем, что им действительно нужно. 

В современном мире этому не учат; каждый стремится иметь все больше и больше и потому не чувствует удовлетворения и счастья. Вот почему Движение сознания Кришны организует многочисленные сельские общины, особенно в Америке, чтобы показать людям, как, довольствуясь самым необходимым, можно жить счастливо и располагать временем для самоосознания, которого совсем не трудно достичь, если повторять маха-мантру — Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе.

ШШримад-Бхагаватам, 8.19.21, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/8/19/21


"...without contentment one could not be happy even if he possessed the property of the entire world or the entire universe. In human society, therefore, the brahminical culture, ksatriya culture and vaisya culture must be maintained, and people must be taught how to be satisfied with only what they need. In modern civilization there is no such education; everyone tries to possess more and more, and everyone is dissatisfied and unhappy. The Krsna consciousness movement is therefore establishing various farms, especially in America, to show how to be happy and content with minimum necessities of life and to save time for self-realization, which one can very easily achieve by chanting the maha-mantra — Hare Krsna, Hare Krsna, Krsna Krsna, Hare Hare/ Hare Rama, Hare Rama, Rama Rama, Hare Hare".

----------


## Рамачандра дас

ЧЧ Мадхья 16.237
ПЕРЕВОД: 
«Наберись терпения и возвращайся домой. Не сходи с ума. Переправиться на другой берег океана материального бытия можно только постепенно» :crazy: 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: 
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.14.58) говоритс
Материальный мир подобен огромному океану. Он простирается от Брахмалоки до Паталалоки и включает в себя множество планет, или островов. Не ведая о преданном служении, живые существа скитаются по этому океану, подобно человеку, пытающемуся доплыть до берега. Именно так выглядит наша борьба за существование. Все пытаются выбраться из океана материального бытия. Сразу берега никак не достичь, однако если прилагать усилия, то по милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху мы сможем пересечь этот океан. Можно страстно желать пересечь океан материального бытия, однако не нужно сходить с ума: безрассудные действия не приведут к успеху. Пересекать океан следует терпеливо, пользуясь разумом и следуя наставлениям Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху или Его представителя. Тогда, в один прекрасный день, мы достигнем другого берега и вернемся домой, к Богу.

ЧЧ Мадхья 16.238
ПЕРЕВОД: 
«Не выставляй напоказ свою преданность Богу. Показное отречение от мира никому не нужно. Пока не пришел твой срок, наслаждайся материальным миром, как полагается, но не привязывайся к нему». :kirtan: 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: 
Особенно важным в этом стихе является слово марка?а-ваир?гйа — «показное отречение». Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, объясняя смысл этого слова, говорит, что обезьяны, не нося одежды и живя голыми в лесу, лишь создают видимость отречения от мира. Они считают себя очень аскетичными, хотя в действительности только и делают, что предаются чувственным наслаждениям с десятками самок. Такое отречение носит название марка?а-ваир?гйа — «отречение обезьяны». Невозможно по-настоящему отречься от мира, не проникнувшись отвращением к материальной деятельности и не осознав, насколько мешает она духовному совершенствованию. Отречение не должно быть пхалгу, сиюминутным. Если уж отрекаться от мира, то на всю жизнь. Временное отречение, или отречение обезьяны, сродни чувству, которое испытывают в крематории. Человеку, несущему тело умершего к месту сожжения, могут прийти в голову такие мысли: «Такой же конец ждет и меня. Чего ради я так тяжело тружусь день и ночь?» Эти мысли сами собой возникают у любого, кто оказывается на берегу реки, там, где сжигают трупы. Однако стоит человеку вернуться домой, как он снова погружается в материальную деятельность, направленную на удовлетворение чувств. Это называется ?ма??на-ваир?гйа или марка?а-ваир?гйа.
В служении Господу нужно использовать все необходимое. Ведя такой образ жизни, можно обрести истинное отречение от мира. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.108) сказано:

«Все самое необходимое для жизни нужно принимать. Но не нужно при этом искусственно завышать свои потребности, равно как и занижать их без необходимости. Следует ограничиться тем, что необходимо для духовного совершенствования».
В «Дургама-сангамани» Шри Джива Госвами отмечает, что слово сва- нирв?ха? на самом деле означает сва-сва-бхакти-нирв?ха?. Опытный преданный принимает лишь те материальные вещи, которые помогут ему в служении Господу. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.256) марката-вайрагья, или пхалгу-вайрагья,определяется следующим образо
«Если люди, стремясь к освобождению, отрекаются от предметов, которые так или иначе связаны с Верховной Личностью Бога, считая их материальными, такое отречение называется несовершенным». Все, что благоприятствует служению Господу, необходимо использовать, а не отвергать как нечто материальное.Юкта-вайрагья, или должное отречение, описывается та
«Все нужно использовать для служения Господу, а не ради удовлетворения собственных чувств. Если человек использует что-либо без привязанности, понимая, что вещь эта связана с Кришной, то отречение такого человека называется юкта-вайрагьей». Кришна — это Абсолютная Истина, поэтому все, что принимается для служения Ему, также является Абсолютной Истиной.
Слово марка?а-ваир?гйа, использованное здесь Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, указывает на так называемых вайшнавов, которые, подражая Шриле Рупе Госвами, ходят в одних набедренных повязках. Такие люди носят мешочек с четками и повторяют святые имена, однако в глубине души они постоянно мечтают о женщинах и деньгах. Втайне от всех такие марката-вайраги содержат любовниц, но при этом выдают себя за отрекшихся от мира людей. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не признавал таких марката-вайраги, или псевдовайшнавов.


ЧЧ Мадхья 16.2
ПЕРЕВОД: 
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжал: «Храни в сердце твердую веру, но внешне веди себя как обычный человек. Тогда ты очень скоро удовлетворишь Кришну и Он освободит тебя из объятий майи»[/COLOR]. :vanca calpa: 


ЧЧ Мадхья 16.243
ПЕРЕВОД: 
Возвратившись домой, Рагхунатха дас оставил сумасбродство и показное отречение от мира и стал без привязанности исполнять свой долг семейного человека. :go:

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа (2) 8 октября 1977 года во Вриндаване * 

*Прабхупада*: Никаких излишеств и предметов роскоши. Живите очень простой жизнью — и вы сбережёте время для повторения Харе Кришна.

*Хамсадута*: Да, Прабхупада.

*Прабхупада*: *Таково моё желание*. 
Не тратьте время на телесные удобства.  Вы получили это тело. Вы должны что-то есть. Вы должны прикрывать себя. Поэтому производите свою собственную еду и производите свою собственную ткань. Не тратьте время на излишества и повторяйте Харе Кришна. Это — успех жизни. Этим способом организуйте, насколько возможно, или на Цейлоне, или в Чехословакии, где бы то ни было… Сберегайте время. Повторяйте Харе Кришна. Не соблазняйтесь машинной цивилизацией.

*Хамсадута*: Да, Прабхупада.

*Прабхупада*: Это убивающая душу цивилизация, этот образ жизни, особенно в европейских странах. Везде, где угодно, вы можете наполнить её. Это не очень трудно. Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, где угодно. Прав ли я?

*Хамсадута*: Да, Прабхупада. Мы сделаем это.

*Прабхупада*: И деньги, тратьте их для Кришны — для дворца Кришны, для храма Кришны, для поклонения Кришне, пышного, настолько пышно, насколько… Не на фальшивку.
Такова человеческая цивилизация.
И чтобы организовать это, варнАШрама поможет вам поделить общество — брАхмана, кшатрийа, ваиШйа — как существует деление в теле. Это поможет. Не тратьте человеческую форму тела на удовлетворения чувств.
*Я хотел учредить это.*
Сейчас я дал вам идеи. Вы можете сделать это. Вы все разумны. Для _пара-упакАра_ Чайтанйи Махапрабху… Итак сделайте добро другим. Не эксплуатируйте других. Любое живое существо, которое награждено этим телом, имеет способность воспевать Харе Кришна. Дайте им шанс и сделайте ситуацию благоприятной.   
Это ясно?

*Хамсадута*: Да, это ясно, Прабхупада. Вы сделали всё очень ясным.



Room Conversation (2), October the 8th, 1977 in VrindAvana, page 1460.                     
Prabhupada: No luxuries. Live very simple life and you save time for chanting Hare KRSNa.
Hamsaduta: Yes, Prabhupada.
Prabhupada: That is my desire.*
Don't waste time for bodily comforts. You have got this body. You have to eat something. You have to cover yourself. So produce your own food and produce your own cloth. Don't waste time for luxury, and chant Hare KRSNa. This is success of life. In this way organize as far as possible, either in Ceylon or in Czechoslovakia , wherever... Save time. Chant Hare KRSNa. Don't be allured by the machine civilization.
Hamsaduta: Yes, PrabhupAda.
Prabhupada: This is soul-killing civilization, this kind way of life, especially European countries. Anywhere you can inhabit it. It is not very difficult. A cottage; you can produce your own food anywhere. Am I right?
Hamsaduta: Yes, Prabhupada. We will do it.
Prabhupada: And money, spend for KRSNa--for KRSNa's palace, for KRSNa's temple, for KRSNa's worship, gorgeous, as gorgeously as... Not for false... 
This is the human civilization.
And to organize this, varNASrama will help you to divide the society -- brAhmaNa, ksatriya, vaiSya--as there is division in the body. That will help. Don't waste human form of body for sense gratification.
*I wanted to introduce this.*
Now I have given you ideas. You can do it. You are all intelligent. For Caitanya MahAprabhu's para-upakAra... So you do good to others. Not exploit others. Any human being who has been bestowed by this body has the capacity to chant Hare KRSNa. Give them chance and make situation favorable.
Is that clear?
Hamsaduta: Yes, it’s clear, Prabhupada. You have made everything very clear.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Бхактивинода Тхакур
Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита



Приверженцы системы варнашрамы  следуют нормам поведения, освященным традицией. Когда эти обязанности в системе варнашрамы  выполняются в духе любовного служения Мне, это позволяет достичь высшей цели жизни».
«Шримад Бхагаватам». 11.18.47


Но как описанная до этого система варнашрамы  соотносится с вайдхи бхакти ? Нужно ли посвятить себя вайдхи бхакти  полностью, пренебрегая заповедями варнашрама дхармы , или же следует с помощью вайдхи бхакти  взращивать в себе преданность Богу, продолжая при этом выполнять предписанные варнашрамой  обязанности? Как уже говорилось, варнашрама дхарма  предоставляет человеку возможности удовлетворять потребности тела, развивать умственные способности, заниматься общественно полезным трудом, а также изучать духовную науку — и все это для того, чтобы развить чистую преданность Богу . До тех пор пока душа находится в оковах материального тела, заповеди варнашрамы  для нее обязательны. Против этого трудно возразить, так как, если человек не совершенствуется в физическом, умственном, социальном и духовном отношении, он неизбежно деградирует. Заповеди варнашрамы  помогают человеку избежать деградации, поэтому их необходимо тщательно соблюдать. Но этим наши обязанности не ограничиваются. Следуя заповедям варнашрамы , нужно развивать в себе бхакти . Таким образом, заповеди варнашрама дхармы  необходимо соблюдать для развития бхакти . Но что делать, если соблюдение предписаний варнашрамы  отнимает столько времени, что его не остается для развития бхакти ?  И как поступать, когда принципы варнашрамы  и бхакти  вступают в противоречие? Прежде всего, следует иметь в виду, что, не проявляя должного внимания к нуждам тела, ума, души и общества, невозможно заниматься преданным служением, которое представляет собой деятельность более высокого порядка. Если человек умрет раньше времени, сойдет с ума или не получит духовного знания, то как в его сердце прорастет семя веры, с которой начинается преданное служение? А тот, кто пренебрегает заповедями варнашрамы  и поступает, как ему заблагорассудится, своим поведением и образом мыслей уподобляется сумасшедшему. Такие люди ведут распущенный образ жизни и не проявляют никаких признаков бхакти .
Таким образом, хотя заповеди варнашрама дхармы  связаны с затратами сил и времени, их нужно выполнять, поскольку они помогают развитию бхакти  . По мере развития в человеке бхакти  предписанная варнашрамой  деятельность будет отнимать у него все меньше и меньше времени, превращаясь в преданное служение. Вначале для этого нужно тщательно практиковать пять форм преданного служения, рекомендованных Господом Чайтаньей, и одновременно с этим добросовестно выполнять предписания варнашрамы . Затем следует постепенно отказаться от тех обязанностей, которые противоречат принципам бхакти
концов обязанности в системе варнашрамы , освященные преданным служением, станут вспомогательным по отношению к садхана бхакти  средством. Так можно избежать противоречия между обязанностями в рамках варнашрамы  и практикой бхакти

----------


## Варган

> ЧЧ Мадхья 16.237
> ПЕРЕВОД: 
> «Наберись терпения и возвращайся домой. Не сходи с ума. Переправиться на другой берег океана материального бытия можно только постепенно»
> 
> Пересекать океан следует терпеливо, пользуясь разумом и следуя наставлениям Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху или Его представителя. Тогда, в один прекрасный день, мы достигнем другого берега и вернемся домой, к Богу.
> 
> «Все самое необходимое для жизни нужно принимать. Но не нужно при этом искусственно завышать свои потребности, равно как и занижать их без необходимости. Следует ограничиться тем, что необходимо для духовного совершенствования».



*Утренняя прогулка, 28.05.1974, Рим* 

*Йогешвара*: Ну, например, в конечном итоге, мы хотим жить местным образом. Эти города не нужны.

*Прабхупада*: Нет, вы извлеките максимальную пользу из невыгодной сделки. Мы должны зависеть больше… Точно так же, как в Новом Вриндаване. Они приезжают в город для проповеди. *Таким образом, мы не можем полностью отказаться немедленно, потому что мы были зависимы так долго, много-много жизней. Вы не можете. Но идеал следует вводить постепенно. И делать его совершенным больше, и больше, и больше, и больше.* Но существует перспектива. Перспектива, если вы будете жить местным образом и принимать меры, вы получите свою пищу… Реальная необходимость — это, телесная необходимость — это еда, сон, совокупление и защита. Это необходимые потребности. Итак, если вы сможете есть местным образом, вы сможете спать местным образом, вы сможете иметь половую жизнь также местным образом и вы сможете защищаться местным образом, тогда в чём ошибка? Это необходимые потребности. Мы не останавливаем: «Больше никакой половой жизни». Это вздор, ещё один вздор. Вы должны иметь. Женитесь. Вот и всё. Итак, вы можете жениться местным образом и жить. В чём сложность? Защищайтесь. Если кто-то приходит чтобы напасть, должны быть мужчины чтобы защищать.  И еда, и сон. В чём у вас затруднение? Справляйтесь местным образом настолько, насколько возможно. В конце концов, это — потребности тела. Поэтому  они могут быть решены местным образом. Это невозможно? Найти решение о телесных потребностях? Что вы думаете? Это невозможно?

*Сатсварупа*: Нет, это очень просто.

*Прабхупада*: *Тогда сделайте это. Сделайте это. Подайте пример совершенным образом.*  Это прекрасный парк. Да. Вы можете иметь парки местным образом. В чём затруднение? Сад. Фрукты,  цветы, сад. Есть парк. Также вы можете иметь пруд, такой как этот. Особенно в Бенгалии. Вся Бенгалия была садом. Это было так прекрасно. Целая Бенгалия была садом.



*YogeSvara*: Well, for example, ultimately, we want to live locally. These cities are not necessary.

*PrabhupAda*: No, you make the best use of a bad bargain. We shall depend more... Just like in New Vrindaban. They are coming to the city for preaching. *So not absolutely we can abstain immediately because we have been dependent so long, many, many lives. You cannot. But the ideal should be introduced gradually. And make it perfect more and more and more and more.* But there is possibility. Possibility if you live locally and make your arrangement, you get your foods... The real necessity is, bodily necessity is, eating, sleeping, mating and defending. This is necessity. So if you can eat locally, you can sleep locally, you can have your sex life also locally and you can defend locally, then what is the wrong? These are the necessities. We are not stopping this. We are not stopping, "No more sex life." That is nonsense, another nonsense. You must have. Marry. That's all. So you can marry locally and live. Where is the difficulty? Defend. If somebody comes to attack, there must be men to defend. And eating and sleeping. Where is your difficulty? Manage locally, as far as possible. After all, these are the necessities of body. So it can be solved locally. Is it impossible? To solve the bodily necessities? What do you think? Is it impossible?

*SatsvarUpa*: No, it's very simple.

PrabhupAda: *Then do it. Do it. Set example perfectly.* This is nice park. Yes. You can have your park locally. Where is the difficulty? Garden. Fruits, flowers, garden. There is park. Also you can have a pond like this. People are doing that locally. In Bengal especially. Whole Bengal was a garden. It was so nice. Whole Bengal was a garden.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Если будет на то воля Господа, повелителя всех живых существ и религиозных заповедей, в Индии появится могущественный правитель, который восстановит систему варнашрамы. Вот почему составитель Пуран с нетерпением ожидает прихода Калки.
Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита  http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.shri_c...hikshamrita/17  (в самом низу страницы)

Получается,что только Калка аватара восстановит принципы варнашрамы?

----------


## Варган

Решения ДжиБиСи, февраль 2015 г.
ШРИ МАЯПУР ДХАМ, 6-16 ФЕВРАЛЯ 2015

309: Комитет исследования дайви-варнашрамы 

В связи с тем, что Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что 50% его миссии, установление дайви-варнашрамы, остались не выполненными, 

ПОСТАНОВИЛИ:

ДжиБиСи признаёт необходимость установления дайви-варнашрамы и в этой связи создаст исследовательский комитет по изучению того, как исполнить это желание Шрилы Прабхупады.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...763#post134763

309: Daivi-varnasrama Research Committee

Whereas Srila Prabhupada had said that 50% of his mission—establishing Daivi-varnasrama—remained unfulfilled

RESOLVED:

That the GBC recognizes the need to establish Daivi-varnasrama and to that end it shall establish a research committee to study how to fulfill Srila Prabhupada’s desire in that regard.
http://gbc.iskcon.org/wp-content/upl...ions-2015.html

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> *Комнатная беседа (2) 8 октября 1977 года во Вриндаване * 
> [...]
> *Прабхупада*: Это убивающая душу цивилизация, этот образ жизни, особенно в европейских странах. Везде, где угодно, вы можете наполнить её. Это не очень трудно. Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, где угодно. Прав ли я?
> 
> *Хамсадута*: Да, Прабхупада. Мы сделаем это.


Я прочитал это сообщение №383 внимательно. Меня эта беседа потрясла. Получается, за 40 лет исполнение этого указания почти провалено. Разве что в Венгрии удалось, и то частично. Видимо, причина в том, что не так-то это просто для нас, современных горожан, перейти на сельскую жизнь, самообеспечение да еще по-брахманически умерить потребности. Вот сижу и ломаю голову: а если бы Прабхупада сейчас был здесь, что бы он нам сказал? Возможно, смягчил бы задачу, как-то на компромисс пошел, видя наш реальный уровень? А еще важно, что наставление это - одно из самых последних его наставлений. Это говорит о важности данного наставления. Как завещание. У кого какие мысли на этот счет?

----------


## baladasa

В Шримад Бхагаватам говорится о процветании, которое зависит от защиты коров, и если посмотреть на приоритеты которые развиваются, по сводкам сообщения от джибиси, на что расходуется время и деньги, там и рост.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада говорил что Дайви-Варнашрама поднимает сознание с животного до человеческого и божественного.
Нам надо сначала стать людьми понять азы философии и этики. :pandit: 

Меня порой поражает агрессивное поведение неофитов похоже им не объясняют куда они пришли видимо для того чтобы получать от них слепое поклонение.
Идеалисты продолжают проповедовать фанатизм.
Пытаясь при этом разумных преданных призывающих сверять всё с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады дискредитировать. :blink: 

Я слышу в проповеди что неофит не может выбрать гуру, что мы не можем понять уровень гуру, что варнашрама и фактически законы исконн не нужны. Что если над вами совершили насилие то не надо искать в нашем обществе справедливости оно предназначено для милости.
Похоже некоторые старшие преданные нуждаются в защите от младших! :help: 
Как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, меня окружают опасные люди. :swoon: 
Будем надеяться что это временно.
Разумные и мудрые преданные всех стран объединяйтесь! :kirtan:

----------


## Варган

*Письмо ДжиБиСи Австралии от секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады, 10 августа 1977 года*

«Шрила Прабхупада больше всего оживился, услышав отчёт фермы Нового Говардхана. Его Божественная Милость, в последний месяц, или около того, подчёркивал важность этих сельскохозяйственных проектов, и сказал:

«Это следующий аспект Сознания Кришны, который я хочу продвинуть вперёд. Если я буду снова способен путешествовать, то я посещу фермы и сделаю их совершенными. На этих фермах мы можем продемонстрировать полную систему варнашрамы. _Если эти фермы станут успешными, то весь мир будет охвачен Сознанием Кришны_ (курсив добавлен). 
Из вашего письма я могу понять, насколько прекрасна эта ферма. Я очень счастлив видеть свежие овощи, свежие фрукты, зерно, преданных, принимающих роскошный прасадам и воспевающих Харе Кришна. Это есть настоящий смысл человеческой жизни. Это очень хорошая ферма, из вашего письма я могу понять. 
Что бы вы ни строили, получайте строительные материалы местным образом. Если вы можете производить черепицу, то ваша жилищная проблема решена. Постройте каркас из бамбука и на него поместите черепицу. _В любом случае, получайте всё местным образом_.  Я хочу сделать тур по фермам и тогда я непременно посещу вашу ферму». 

Я высказал своё мнение Шриле Прабхупаде, что он сельскохозяйственный АчАрья, но Шрила Прабхупада сказал:

«Кришна — это Сельскохозяйственный АчАрья. Баладева держит плуг и Кришна держит телёнка. Кришна советовал Нанде Махарадже не совершать Индра-пуджу, но поклоняться земле Говардхана, потому что она давала всю пищу для жителей Вриндаваны, а также для коров». 

[Примечание редактора книги http://makevrndavan.org/: Здесь содержится трансцендентная секретная формула того, как преобразовать землю в духовный мир. Когда все жители (начиная с Кришны) определённого участка земли («деревни»)   снабжаются и счастливо могут прокормиться какой бы то ни было пищей, которую здесь производят местным образом с помощью счастливых коров и быков, и повторяют Харе Кришна; эта земля становится достойна почитания, она становится Говардханом, ВриндАваной. Таково  почитание земли.] 

Итак, Шрила Прабхупада хочет, чтобы вы развивали эту ферму очень хорошо, поскольку это будет будущая программа для того, чтобы представить миру как идеал Сознания Кришны. В городах мы заинтересованы для проповеди, но мы не можем представить идеальную систему варнАШрамы. Это возможно только на фермах, поэтому они очень важны».




(Letter to GBC Australia, from Srila Prabhupada’s secretary 10th August, 1977)

Srila Prabhupada was most enlivened to hear the report of New Govardhana farm. His Divine Grace, in the last month or so, has been stressing the importance of these farm projects, and said:
    "This is the next aspect of KRSNa consciousness which I wish to push forward. If I am able to travel again then I shall visit the farms and make them perfect. On these farms we can demonstrate the full varnASrama system. _If these farms become successful, then the whole world will be enveloped by KRSNa consciousness_ (emphasis added).
"From your letter I can understand how nice this farm is. I am very happy to see fresh vegetables, fresh fruits, grains, the devotees taking sumptuous prasadam and chanting Hare KRSNa. This is the actual meaning of human life. It is a very good farm, from your letter I can understand.
"Whatever you build, get the building materials locally. If you can manufacture tiles locally, then your house problem is solved. Build up a bamboo frame and on it place tiles. _In any event, get everything locally_. I wish to make a farm tour, and then I shall surely visit your farm."
I suggested to Srila Prabhupada that he was the farm AcArya, but Srila Prabhupada said:
    " KRSNa is the Farm AcArya. Baladeva is holding a plough, and KRSNa is holding the calf. KRSNa advised Nanda MahArAja not to perform Indra-pUjA, but toworship the land, Govardhana, because it was supplying all foodstuffs for the residents of VrindAvana, and the cows as well."
[ Editor’s Note: Herein lies the transcendental, secret formula for transforming land into the spiritual world. When all the residents (beginning with KRSNa) of a particular tract of land (“village”) are supplied with and are happily subsisting on whatever foodstuffs are produced there locally with the help of happy bulls and cows, and are chanting Hare KRSNa; that land becomes worshipable, it becomes Govardhana, VrindAvana. That is worship of the land. ]
So Srila Prabhupada wants you to develop this farm very nicely, as it will be the future program to present to the world as the ideal of KRSNa consciousness. In the cities we are interested for preaching, but we cannot present the ideal varnASrama system. This is only possible at the farms, so they’re very important.

----------


## Варган

*ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами*.  _Варнашрама и Бхакти_
09.02.2015

При установлении связи между варнашрамой и бхакти преданные часто цитируют Господа Чайтанью, отвергшего варнашраму как внешнее по отношению к бхакти.

«Господь Чайтанья указал, что варнашрама-дхарма была просто внешним (эхо бахйа). Господь Чайтанья хотел убедить Рамананду Райа в том, что просто с помощью исполнения обязанностей варнашрама-дхармы человеку не гарантировано освобождение». (ШБ 4.24.53, комментарий).

Однако Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакура утверждает (в Бхактйалоке), что Господь Чайтанья не отвергал варнашраму как способ общественного устройства. Шрила Бхактивинода цитирует ШБ 1.2.8: [«Вся  деятельность, которую осуществляет человек согласно его собственному положению, есть лишь в высшей степени бесполезный труд, если она не пробуждает в нем интереса к посланию Личности Бога».

Шрила Бхактивинода затем комментирует: «Из этого не следует делать вывод, что Чайтанья Махапрабху приказал отбросить варнашрама-дхарму. Если бы дело обстояло так, то Он бы не давал наставления всем живым существам посредством Своих игр о том, как совершенным образом следовать укладам грихастхи и саннйасы.  До тех пор, пока человек имеет материальное тело, система варнашрама-дхармы должна соблюдаться, но она должна оставаться под полным контролем и господством бхакти. Варнашрама-дхарма подобна фундаменту для высшего долга человека. Когда человек созревает для исполнения высшего долга и достигает своей цели, тогда он постепенно отходит от варнашрамы. Кроме того, её [варнашраму] также отвергают во время смерти».

Даже до своего приезда на Запад Шрила Прабхупада много писал о важности варнашрама-дхармы. Однако, когда он стал подчёркивать необходимость ввести это в ИСККОН, некоторые его ведущие ученики выдвинули возражения, основанные на духовных учениях, которые они до этого слышали от Шрилы Прабхупады. Важная беседа относительно этого частично приводится ниже. Я прошу преданных милостиво прочесть это целиком, так как многие преданные сегодня, кажется, не осведомлены о видении Шрилы Прабхупады о варнашраме для ИСККОН.

*Сатсварупа*: Когда Рамананда Райа упомянул об этом [о варнашраме], Господь Чайтанья сказал, что в этот век установить варнашраму не представляется возможным.

*Прабхупада*: Да. Не представляется. Он не сказал «возможно». _Эхо бахйа_. [Из ЧЧ Мадхья 8.59: "Господь ответил: "Это внешнее. Ты лучше должен рассказать мне о каких-нибудь других средствах""] Чайтанью Махапрабху интересовала только духовная сторона жизни. У него не было понятия о материальной стороне. Он отверг материальную сторону.

*Сатсварупа*: Но почему бы нам не поступить так же?

*Прабхупада*: Нет, мы придерживаемся другой позиции. Мы пытаемся применить сознание Кришны во всем. И Чайтанья Махапрабху, лично Он принял саннйасу. Он полностью отверг материальное. _Нишкинчана_ ["тот, кто не имеет ничего общего с этим материальным миром"]. Но мы не собираемся становиться _нишкинчана_. Мы пытаемся скрепить находящееся в бедственном состоянии… Это так же предписано «Бхагавад-гитой». Мы не отвергаем все общество. Чайтанья Махапрабху отверг все, _эхо бахйа_. Отверг, имеется в виду: «Меня это не особенно интересует». _Бахйа_. «Это внешнее». Его интересовало только внутреннее, духовное.

Но наш долг заключается в том, чтобы устроить так же и внешние дела настолько замечательным образом, чтобы однажды они [люди] с легкостью могли возвыситься до духовного уровня, мы должны вымостить дорогу. А Чайтанья Махапрабху, или другая личность такого же уровня, у них нет ничего общего с материальным миром. Но мы проповедуем. Мы проповедуем. Поэтому мы должны обустроить ситуацию таким образом, чтобы постепенно они могли возвыситься до духовного уровня, [после чего] необходимости [в варнашраме] нет.

*Сатсварупа*: В варнашраме нет необходимости.

*Прабхупада*: Нет необходимости. Чайтанья Махапрабху ее отверг: «Я не брахмана, не кшатрия, я не это и не то». Он отверг [варнашраму]. Однако в «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: чатур варнйам майа сриштам [БГ 4.13: В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия…»]. Итак, мы… проповедуем сознание Кришны. Это обязательно должно быть сделано (то есть варнашрама должна быть введена — прим. пер.)

*Хари-Шаури*: Но в своей практической проповеди Чайтанья Махапрабху занимался только тем, что побуждал их [людей] воспевать.

*Прабхупада*: Для обычного человека это невозможно.

*Хари-Шаури*: Что, просто побуждать людей воспевать?

*Прабхупада*: Хм?

*Хари-Шаури*: Он ввел только воспевание.

*Прабхупада*: Но кто будет воспевать? Кто будет воспевать?

*Сатсварупа*: Но если они не будут воспевать, то уж тем более они не будут проходить обучение  в варнашраме. Воспевание — самое легкое.

*Прабхупада*: Воспевание будет продолжаться, но вы не можете ожидать, что люди будут воспевать как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они даже не могут шестнадцать кругов повторять - и эти мошенники собираются стать Чайтаньей Махапрабху.

*Сатсварупа*: Да. Но если они, по крайней мере, будут воспевать и принимать прасад…

Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться. Оно не прекратится. Но в то же время, должна быть установлена варнашрама-дхарма, чтобы сделать путь более легким.

*Хари-Шаури*: Ну, по крайней мере, мое собственное понимание заключается в том, что воспевание было введено в век Кали, поскольку следовать варнашраме невозможно.

*Прабхупада*: Воспевание не будет остановлено, поскольку оно очищает ум.

*Хари-Шаури*: Поэтому было введено воспевание, чтобы заменить собой все другие системы типа варнашрамы и тому подобное.

*Прабхупада*: Да, воспевание может заменить [всё прочее], но кто собирается это делать? Люди… Люди не настолько продвинуты. Если вы попытаетесь имитировать воспевание Харидаса Тхакура, то это невозможно.

*Сатсварупа*: Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали работать, но и воспевали так же.

*Прабхупада*: Да. _Тхакаха апанара кадже_, Бхактивинода Тхакур. _Апанара каджа ки_. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: _стхане стхитах_. И если они не остаются в _стхана_, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев. Как, например, у сахаджиев тоже есть четки и …, но у них еще три дюжины женщин. Такого рода воспевание будет происходить. Как, например, наш ... (имя убрано). Он не был достоин саннйасы, но получил саннйасу. И его уличили в связи с пятью женщинами. Поэтому необходима варнашрама-дхарма. В аптеках выставляют бутылки на витрины, но внутри у них не настоящее лекарство, а подкрашенная вода - такое просто не сработает. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарму следует ввести по всему миру, и…

*Сатсварупа*: Ввести, начиная с ИСККОН?

*Прабхупада*: Да. Да. Брахманы, кшатрии. Должно быть регулярное образование.

*Хари-Шаури*: Но в нашем обществе, если… учитывая, что мы проходим подготовку как вайшнавы…

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Хари-Шаури*: …тогда как же мы сможем провести разделение в нашем обществе?

*Прабхупада*: Вайшнав — это не так просто. Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена, чтобы человек стал вайшнавом. Стать вайшнавом не так уж и просто.

*Хари-Шаури*: Да, это не дешевая вещь.

*Прабхупада*: Да. Следовательно, это должно быть сделано. Стать вайшнавом не так-то просто. Если бы стать вайшнавом было бы так просто, почему тогда так много [моих учеников] пало, пало? Это непросто.  (Из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады 14 февраля 1977 года)

Хотя Шрила Прабхупада иногда утверждал, что варнашрама невозможна в нынешнюю эпоху, он также утверждал, что «Движение Сознания Кришны распространяется по всему миру, чтобы вновь установить систему варнашрама-дхармы и таким образом спасти человеческое общество от постепенного падения вниз к адской жизни». (ШБ 5.19.19, комментарий)

*Согласование этих двух противоречащих друг другу утверждений найдено в следующем — в том, что варнашраму следует ввести «настолько, насколько возможно».*

«… современная цивилизация не следует строго ведическим предписаниям. По этой причине, особенно я видел это в западных странах, практически не существует дома. Не существует домашнего счастья, потому что женщинам разрешают свободно иметь сексуальные связи  и нет защиты. Они не замужем, нет мужа. Отец также не заботится. Как только девочка достигает пятнадцати, шестнадцати лет, она уходит. По этой причине я практически не видел дома, нет мира в западных странах. Это очень важно, чтобы мягкосердечная женщина, _вама-свабхава_, им следует давать защиту. Их нужно обучать, как стать верной женой, любящей матерью.  Тогда дом будет очень счастливым, и без счастья мы не можем совершить какой-либо духовный прогресс. Мы должны быть умиротворены. Это предварительное условие. Поэтому, настолько, насколько возможно, Веды предписывают, что должно быть разделение общества, варнашрама».  (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, 3 октября 1976 года)

Есть буквально множество цитат, в которых Шрила Прабхупада утверждает о необходимости и возможности установления варнашрамы и необходимости сознания Кришны, чтобы  сделать это.  Вот лишь ещё одна:

«Как только население занимает положение в варнашрама-дхарме, открываются все возможности настоящей жизни и успеха как в этом мире, так и в следующем». (ШБ 4.14.19, комментарий)

Источник: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...rama-i-bkhakti

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Варнашрама не мыслима без защиты коров.Об этом знают все.Есть много цитат Шрилы прабхупады о простой жизни на земле.В городе это понять сложнее,т.к нет видимого примера ухода за коровами.Но как раз с их помощью поддерживается брахманическая культура.В деревне это выглядит реально и наглядно.Можно проникнуться этим пониманием.что значит защита коров не теоритически,а практически.
Далее.
Существует несколько видов брахманов.Брахман-брахман,брахман-кшатрий,брахман-вайшья,брахман-шудра.даже брахман-чандал.Так вот жизнь на селе.в деревне очень ярко показывает истинные качества всех варн.При организации варнашрамы голова-брахманы должны обладать неподдельной чистотой.Только тогда кшатрии и вайшьи вдохновляются следовать за ним.А без вайшьев и кшатриев защита коров и брахманической культуры не выполнима.Поэтому-то Шрила Прабхупада и отбирал вначале претендентов на чистое звание БРАХМАН.Его фраза-сколько в движении моих учеников значит столько и чистых преданных.Но после его ухода наверное что-то поменялось.Может быть ушла чистота традиции.Или чистых брахманов стало не так много.как хотелось бы.Да и проповедуют они в основном в городах,где большое скопление людей.Саньяси не поедет в маленькую общину,где 10-20 преданных стараются что-то сделать по защите коров.Да и брахманы не особо туда едут.Не выгодно говорят,маленькая аудитория..
Поэтому иногда во главе такой общины встает брахман........но........с привычками кшатрия например,или вайшьи и т.д  На этой почве ГУНА ,иногда,берет верх и он начинает диктовать кшатриям.как руководить,или вайшьям.как вести с/х работы.Они раздражаются ,видя это несоответствие и желания выполнять свою дхарму (вмешиваясь в чужую).По этой же цепочке,нижестоящие члены общины начинают вмешиваться в чужие обязанности и так все разваливается.Вопрос времени.В связи с этим интересная тема с постом Враджендра кумара прабху  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post74129Все это я наблюдаю не теоритически.а практически,находясь на одной из ферм.Варнашрама начинается с головы.Харе Кришна!

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> Поэтому-то Шрила Прабхупада и отбирал вначале претендентов на чистое звание БРАХМАН. 
> Его фраза-сколько в движении моих учеников значит столько и чистых преданных.
> Но после его ухода наверное что-то поменялось.


Еще до его ухода было видно, что эту фразу не стоит понимать буквально. Сам Прабхупада это подчеркивал.
Например, процитирую из сообщения №392 данной темы:

"Прабхупада: Вайшнав — это не так просто. Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена, чтобы человек стал вайшнавом. Стать вайшнавом не так уж и просто.

Хари-Шаури: Да, это не дешевая вещь.

Прабхупада: Да. Следовательно, это должно быть сделано. Стать вайшнавом не так-то просто. Если бы стать вайшнавом было бы так просто, почему тогда так много [моих учеников] пало, пало? Это непросто". 
(Из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады 14 февраля 1977 года)

Т.е. Прабхупада здесь говорит, что не только все ученики НЕ являются чистыми вайшнавами, но даже и просто вайшнавами им стать тяжело. И в этой беседе, если почитать ее полностью, выстраданное к 1977-му году мнение Прабхупады звучит весьма недвусмысленно.

----------


## Варган

"Почему вы сидите без дела, без работы, идите в поле, возьмитесь за плуг, встаньте за быком и работайте — вот что такое движение сознания Кришны...Все они едут в города, чтобы работать на заводе — это обреченная цивилизация. Например, эмблема коммунистов — серп и молот — это хорошо, только не нужно молотка, только серп — это будет нашей эмблемой, только серп без молотка —молоток перемолол всю человеческую цивилизацию, поэтому сделайте контрэмблему — серп с тилакой — хорошая идея." 

Шрила Прабхупада 15.03.1974. Вриндаван, утренняя прогулка.

----------


## Варган



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

О Руководстве Поселениями варнашрамы
4 июля 2011 - Вишишта даса
Выдержка из книги Бхакти Рагхавы Свами «Implementing Varnasrama». Перевод с английского.

Организация и управление деревней должна находиться под юрисдикцией местного кшатрийа, управляющего от имени местного Божества. Местные брахманы обязаны давать общие наставления таким лидирующим кшатрийам. Один из основополагающих принципов нашей организации GLOVESKO (глобальная организация по образованию, культуре и обществу варнашрамы) - признание и поддержание того, что сельские поселения должны быть образованы и организованы предаными-грихастхами, и, поэтому независимы от ИСККОН или от других духовных организаций в вопросах прямого менеджерского управления. По определению община варнашрамы или деревня - это локальное образование, устроенное по принципу самоуправления.

Это Принцип №1: "Управление деревенской общиной является главной ответственностью её жителей". Управлять должен не какой-то комитет или организация удалённая на расстояние от местной общины или деревни, но группа вовлечённых преданных должна поощряться в своём начинании организации поселения, следуя общим правилам, данным Шрилой Прабхупадой и Ведической литературой. Такие преданные не должны чувствовать себя зависимыми от официального разрешения или санкции каких-либо местных, региональных или национальных управляющих структур ИСККОН. Другими словами образование и управление деревенской общиной значительно отличается от организации и управления городским храмом.

Ведический стандарт таков: в то время как управление храмами осуществляется местными священниками (брахманами - брахмачари и грихастхами или духовной организацией), дела деревни ведутся советом местных лидеров (кшатрийами-грихастхами), которые действуют самостоятельно в вопросах управления деревней.

Это приводит нас к Принципу №2: "Управление деревней местными жителями означает управление местными кшатрийами-грихастхами и, или вайшйами-грихастхами, но не брахманами-грихастхами. Это, однако, не означает, что брахманы не играют роли в делах управления деревней – они являются советниками лидеров деревни. Также важно понять, что в рамках деревни храм занимает относительно малое пространство, хотя и может быть самым большим зданием поселения.

Его непосредственная область находится внутри границ храмового комплекса и двора, но его духовное влияние распространяется на всю деревню. И хотя программа храма по сути своей духовна, она также попадает под юрисдикцию администрации деревни.
Таков Принцип №3: Храм в деревне один из многих департаментов утверждённых и поддерживаемых местным руководством, или как в ведической традиции царём, являющимся представителем местного Божества.

Скорее всего, такое понимание станет поводом для разногласий и нуждается в подтверждении Шастрами.
Варнашрама по-прежнему остаётся новой концепцией для большинства преданных и одним из самых спорных обсуждаемых аспектов был и остаётся вопрос о том «кто должен быть главным». В нашей городской проповеди основным центром интереса до сих пор был храм. Большая часть внимания и поддержки отдавалась храмам.

ИСККОН установил разнообразные правила, касающиеся управления храмами и все они находятся под юрисдикцией Джи Би Си.
Но когда дело доходит до управления деревней, хотя служение Господу, в т.ч. поклонение Божеству в храме, остаётся главным объектом внимания всех преданных, существует явное отличие от храмового устройства в вопросах того, кто будет руководителем.

Очевидно, что местный президент храма (если храм имеется поблизости) не может стоять во главе всей деревни. Положение и роль храма меняется в деревенских условиях и это должно быть признано руководством ИСККОН и прихожанами.

По мере продвижения нами варнашрамы во многом мы должны стремиться к установлению ведических стандартов: царь или местный глава поселения является личностью, защищающей и утверждающей дхарму, строя храмы и поддерживая брахманическую культуру.

Конечно, такое устройство не будет создано в короткие сроки. Установление деревень варнашрамы означает постепенный приход к стандартам ведической системы, в которой кшатрийи-грихастхи играют ключевую роль в поддержании и защите принципов дхармы.

----------


## Варган

"Этот стих намекает на совершенство человеческого общества даже в этом материальном мире. Бедственные условия материального мира могут быть исправлены, если будет вдоволь молока, простокваши, мёда, гхи, патоки, пищевого зерна, украшений, а также мест для сна и отдыха. Это человеческая цивилизация. Занимаясь земледелием, человек может получать в достатке пищевое зерно, а заботясь о коровах, — обеспечивать себя молоком, простоквашей и гхи. Если защищать леса, там можно собирать много мёда. К несчастью, в современной цивилизации люди заняты убийством коров, которые являются источником простокваши, молока и гхи, вырубают все деревья, дающие мёд, и, вместо того чтобы заниматься сельским хозяйством, они строят заводы, на которых производят гайки, болты, автомобили и вино. Как же люди могут быть счастливы? Они обязаны страдать от всех несчастий материализма. Их тела покрываются морщинами и постепенно вырождаются до такого состояния, когда они будут почти как карлики. Их пот нечист и от их тел исходит неприятный запах, потому что они питаются всеми видами отвратительной пищи. Это не человеческая цивилизация. Если люди на самом деле хотят счастья в этой жизни и подготовиться к лучшему в следующей жизни, они должны принять Ведическую цивилизацию. В Ведической цивилизации есть полное обеспечение всеми вышеупомянутыми предметами первой необходимости".

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.16.25, комментарий

----------


## Варган

"Меня спросят: если у вас есть какие-то претензии, вы должны были обсуждать это, но никто со мной не советовался, прежде чем начинать все эти программы, которые все изменили, которые изменили все направление и предназначение. В конечном итоге у нас есть цели Прабхупады. Но Движение, которое сейчас сформировалось, не совсем ясно организовано для того, чтобы исполнять все эти цели. В глазах общественности это, по крайней мере в Индии, это уже благотворительное какое-то Движение, социальное Движение. В некоторых странах – это индуистское общество.

И неофициально и очень ясно мне сказали разные лидеры в нашем Движении: мы не должны использовать термин «варнашрама», сказали они. О которой Прабхупада сказал: 50 процентов моей деятельности еще предстоит сделать. То есть установление варнашрамы. И нам не позволяется использовать этот термин на том основании, что люди могут нас неправильно понять и подумать, что мы пропагандируем кастовую систему. Я лично думаю, что это потому что там некоторые лидеры не хотят варнашрамы, они хотят что-то более современное, так называемое эгалитарное, равноправное.

Варнашрама означает, что у женщин будет второстепенная общественно-социальная роль. И шастры очень ясно и учение Прабхупады очень ясно говорит об этом, но это очень непопулярно в преобладающей, превалирующей части мира сегодня, то есть в западном мире. Хотя когда мы говорим «мнение мировой общественности» мы склонны думать о том, что выходит в новостях, которыми владеет Руперт Мердок, медиамагнат. Но тем не менее, существует огромная часть новостей, допустим исламского мира, которая не находится под этим влиянием, но тем не менее они верят этому.

Так или иначе, если у вас есть опасения, что варнашраму могут принять за кастовую систему, то делайте, как делал Прабхупада. Прабхупада постоянно использовал термин «варнашрама» и проповедовал, что это нужно вводить. И со стороны людей были возражения по поводу кастовой системы, и Прабхупада объяснял просто это. Гораздо легче просто сказать членам ИСККОН, просто заткнуться и не говорить о варнашраме. То есть мы должны делать, как Прабхупада и говорить людям, что это необходимо для здорового состояния человеческого общества. Я даже не хочу говорить этого слова, это фактически как запретное слово почти.

Конечно, мы говорим, мы должны постепенно, постепенно, постепенно, может через некоторые поколения это произойдет. Может быть по этой причине так говорят. Но Прабхупада хотел мгновенно ввести ее. Сразу же, а не через многие поколения. А сейчас мы пропустили уже по крайней мере одно поколение".

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «У единства в многообразии есть свои пределы»
http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p...n_varnashrama/

----------


## Варган

"ПИСЬМО ЧЛЕНАМ GBC

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные, члены Джи-Би-Си, руководители Движения сознания Кришны! Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Позвольте выразить Вам благодарность за Вашу заботу об ИСККОН. 

Пишут вам несколько преданных из России и Украины. Это письмо – зов о помощи. Помощи, которую ожидают подчиненные от руководителя, дети от родителей, младшие от старших. Мы страдаем здесь очень сильно. Не от неустроенности в этом мире или психологического дискомфорта (это скорее следствие), а от того что не можем в полной мере служить наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады.

Разрешите в общих чертах описать ситуацию. Большинство преданных живут в городах и, за редким исключением (жизнь в брахмачари ашраме, свой бизнес, пенсия, работа в вегетарианском кафе и т. п.), вынуждены наниматься на кармическую работу, общаться с непреданными, что, несомненно, сказывается и на садхане и на сознании. Воскресная программа  раз в неделю и фестиваль раз в году не  облегчают ситуацию.  Вероятно, можно так прожить какое-то время, если есть надежда, что это когда-то изменится, появится цель, такая же важная и грандиозная как распространение книг Шрилы Прабхупады, цель, которой семейные  люди могли бы посвятить свою жизнь. Но годы идут, а этого не происходит. Тем временем в проповеди начинают преобладать психология, социальные отношения, отношения в семье, аюрведа, астрология, хатха-йога, то есть всё то, что помогает устроиться в этом мире, вместо того, чтобы взращивать отречение от него и желание вернуться назад к Кришне.

К тому же современная экономика, при всем своем внешнем блеске, очень ненадёжна.

При этом многие преданные знают о желании Шрилы Прабхупады создать независимые поселения и восстановить, насколько это возможно, систему варнашрамы, начиная с ИСККОН. Знают, но в большинстве своем изменить что-то сами не могут. И вероятно, это естественно. Младшие ожидают от старших, что их будут направлять. Некоторые, не дождавшись, начинают что-то делать в этом направлении. Сами покупают дом в селе, землю, коров, или начинают бизнес на молокопродуктах, или выкупают коров и каким-то образом поддерживают их. Некоторые из них возвращаются в города, другие остаются (насколько нам известно, в Украине в 5 – 6 деревнях уже живут преданные, в России также, может и больше. Есть ферма в Беларуси). В России одна семья преданных живёт в деревне почти пятнадцать лет. Уехали в конце 90-х. Возможно, если бы в то время, когда многие преданные из ашрама брахмачари переходили в грихастха ашрам, проповедовалась важность сельских общин, так же активно, как в своё время, проповедовалась важность распространения книг, вкладывались деньги и силы, то многим преданным не пришлось бы идти на кармическую работу или продавать картины и т.п. Наверное, сейчас вдохновить на что-либо намного сложнее (столько всего появилось: супермаркеты, интернет, разные гаджеты, социальные сети и т.д.). Плюс ещё один момент: дети преданных, поселившихся в  селах, где есть школы, вынуждены ходить в них.

Как бы то ни было, мы просим вашего руководства, хотим действовать авторитетно, и быть занятыми в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Пожалуйста, направьте нас. Это наша смиренная просьба.

Если бы была возможность создать для начала хотя бы по одной экспериментальной общине в России, Украине и Беларуси, и попытаться воплотить в них все пожелания Шрилы Прабхупады: выращивать самим зерно, использовать быков, иметь свое молоко, овощи и фрукты, производить одежду, стремиться к самодостаточности, найти каждому преданному служение по его качествам, проповедовать своим примером, сотрудничать с кафе, путешествовать на бычьих повозках по деревням, петь киртаны, раздавать прасад, говорить о Кришне, показывать спектакли.  И таким образом увидеть своими глазами, как сбывается предсказание Господа Чайтаньи, о том, что движение санкиртаны придет в каждый город и деревню. Есть много еще таких мест, куда не ступала нога преданного. Такая деятельность сделала бы счастливыми очень многих.

Преданные, которые жили в храме, имеют опыт полной занятости в сознании Кришны и такое настроение может быть присуще преданным живущим в общинах. 

В деревнях ещё можно найти людей, которые жили в то время, когда пахали на волах, сами выращивали зерно, строили дома и шили себе одежду, это знание еще не совсем утеряно. И ещё, в наших странах каждый гражданин имеет право бесплатно взять несколько гектар земли для ведения сельского хозяйства.

Если выбрать подходящее место, с перспективой (возможно там, где уже живут преданные), вложить средства в постройку не дорогих, но уютных домов, пригласить преданных, заботиться о них, дать им понять, что они не просто горожане, переехавшие в деревню, а участники осуществления грандиозного замысла Шрилы Прабхупады (естественно, что не всем надо ориентироваться на переезд в деревню, проповедь в городах, пока они ещё существуют, очень важна (распространение книг, воспевание Святых Имен, кафе), у кого-то есть родственники, которых они не могут оставить, работа или дети ходят в школу). Организовать основные процессы: совместные утренние программы, выращивание овощей и т.п. Создать условия для быков и коров и тогда уже их покупать, и развивать общину, согласно наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, она могла бы иметь все шансы на успех и при этом, одновременно поддерживать преданных, живущих в других деревнях. Возможно, со временем там также возникнут полноценные общины.

Но возникает дилемма, с одной стороны – понятно, что делать это надо, а с другой – нет непосредственных указаний от руководства ИСККОН делать это. Мы в растерянности. Пожалуйста, просветите нас как нам быть, можно ли рассчитывать на поддержку и руководство в этом направлении? Простите, пожалуйста, за несмиренный тон этого письма, мы старались быть искренними. Большое Вам спасибо, вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Ваши слуги.

Дополнение.

Позвольте, пожалуйста, высказать Вам одно соображение по поводу общин варнашрамы. Политический кризис и ситуация, близкая к гражданской войне (и уже повлекшая за собой смерти многих людей), которая сложилась сейчас в Украине, служит явным доказательством необходимости создания для преданных независимых сельских общин.

В настоящий момент в некоторых крупных городах Украины находиться практически опасно для жизни. Преданным опасно выходить и распространять книги. Наверное, многие мирные люди готовы были бы сейчас уехать подальше от этих городов, если бы им было куда уехать. И преданным точно также уехать некуда.

И даже, если эти политические события утихнут, нет никакой гарантии подобного повторения.

***
Конечно, есть единичные случаи, когда преданные решаются уехать из города, но и тут они действуют только на свой страх и риск, и к тому же зачастую переезжают в деревни, где нет условий для создания и развития полноценной общины, где живут по соседству обычные люди, которые могут убивать у себя во дворе несчастных животных и с этим ничего нельзя поделать. Иногда преданные переезжают в деревни, находящиеся вблизи городов, что в свете экстремальной ситуации в Украине, очень опасно. Но поселиться обособленно (например, где-то на заброшенном хуторе) для одной-двух семей преданных также непросто, не говоря уже о том, насколько сложно сейчас найти подходящее для общины место с достаточным количеством земли и питьевой водой.

Поэтому для тех редких преданных - энтузиастов, которые уже сейчас готовы участвовать в основании общин варнашрамы, и тех, кто присоединится в будущем, очень нужна направляющая и объединяющая сила, которой является ИСККОН.
Это небольшое дополнение к нашему первому письму.

Большое Вам спасибо.

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!"

(Авторы не указаны)

----------


## Дамир

> Если бы была возможность создать для начала хотя бы по одной экспериментальной общине в России, Украине и Беларуси, и попытаться воплотить в них все пожелания Шрилы Прабхупады: выращивать самим зерно, использовать быков, иметь свое молоко, овощи и фрукты, производить одежду, стремиться к самодостаточности, найти каждому преданному служение по его качествам, проповедовать своим примером, сотрудничать с кафе, путешествовать на бычьих повозках по деревням, петь киртаны, раздавать прасад, говорить о Кришне, показывать спектакли.  И таким образом увидеть своими глазами, как сбывается предсказание Господа Чайтаньи, о том, что движение санкиртаны придет в каждый город и деревню. Есть много еще таких мест, куда не ступала нога преданного. Такая деятельность сделала бы счастливыми очень многих.


На это и надо делать Акцент ! И это возможно только, если Вся организация ИСККОН в России, возьмётся за дело ! Это уже подчеркнул Шиварама Свами в одном интервью ! Это надо делать на уровне Руководства российского ИСККОНа. Создать фонд, привлечь Людей, а такие уже есть и дело сдвинется с места. Это очень сложная, самая сложная задача, но она срочная и важная !

----------


## ЕвгенийК

В варнашраме больше вопросов чем ответов. Если бы были ответы, уже давно бы всё было введено. А поскольку ответов нет, 
то силой этот вопрос не решить в смысле, вот мол объявим варшанраму решением GBC. Община это еще не варнашрама. И даже 
в общине вопросов больше чем ответов. Именно поэтому и нет движения в этом направлении, что не на все вопросы найдены 
ответы.

Из этих вышеприведенных бесед со Шрилой Прабхупадой по поводу варнашрамы мы видим что даже наши духовные учителя 
не имеют ответов на сложные вопросы варнашрамы. Поэтому нужно набраться терпения и прогрессировать в тех условиях
какие есть, одновременно пытаясь найти ответы.

Когда мы будем готовы жить в общине, появятся общины. Когда мы будем готовы жить в варнашраме, появится
варнашрама. Я не говорю что все должны быть готовы. Но хотя бы руководители и организаторы должны видеть куда ведут.
К сожалению пока даже руководители опускают руки, т.к. и у них еще пока нет видения как это осуществить.

Одного желания как всегда, мало. Одно желание - это лишь страсть. Если у нас нет терпения найти ответы
на вопросы чтобы организовать всё наилучшим возможным образом, то о какой гуне благости речь?

Еще давайте демонстрацию устроим под зданием GBC с требованием варнашрамы. Куда это нас приведет?

А если мы будем организовывать общину и варнашраму в гуне страсти, то откуда там возьмется гуна благости?
Должны жить в гуне благости то должны, но если мы сами все в страсти, то откуда возьмется гуна благости?
Хотя бы кто-то, находящийся в гуне благости, должен это организовать. Но его, пока очевидно нет.

Очевидно что благостный подход на самом начальном этапе означает - составить список вопросов по общине и варнашраме 
и попытаться найти ответы. Даже на этом форуме очевидно что ответов на сегодня нет.
Если ответов нет, то зачем же требовать? Коммунистическими лозунгами "даешь варнашраму!" - это не наш
метод, так ничего не выйдет. 

Мне лично непонятно, если вот люди так сильно хотят варнашраму, почему они в силу своего
стремления не найдут ответы на проблемные вопросы, связанные с варнашрамой, вместо того чтобы требовать 
от GBC того, что сейчас невозможно? И с этими ответами пойдут к духовным учителям получить одобрение.

Мне лично видится, что если люди требуют реализовать проблемную вещь, то они по какой-то причине
не видят проблемности, и у них остается лишь желание. Что это как не гуна страсти? Скорей, скорей.

Нет никаких сомнений, что если найдены ответы на все вопросы, то дальше уже за GBC 
или местными храмами Искон дело не заржавеет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В этом году Джи-Би-Си только приняли резолюцию, что создается комитет по разработке концепций Дайви-Варнашрамы. Если бы они знали ответы на вопросы по этой теме, то давно продвигали бы эту тему. Раз не говорят об этом, значит, не знают. Они такие же городские люди (в массе) и не имеют опыта создания самодостаточных общин. Более того, многие годы мы слышали проповедь в духе "оставь все и предайся Кришне". Вот и выросло целое поколение тех, кто все (или почти все) оставили, а Кришне так и не смогли предаться, т.к. их не научили задействовать свою природу в служение Кришне. А в деревне работать надо очень много. Но как мы будем работать, ведь у нас 16 кругов джапы, книги надо читать... потом обед.. после обеда полагается по нашей доброй традиции 30 минут на левом боку... А там, глядишь, и вечер уже настал. Некогда работать...Люди в Кали-югу глупы и ленивы.. Какая уж тут Варнашрама? Все упирается в качества людей. Некачественные люди не могут создать ничего качественного. И пока люди не начнут меняться, ничего не произойдет и никакие резолюции не помогут. А люди меняются очень медленно. Либо должно что-то очень плохое произойти на земле, что у преданных не останется никакой альтернативы кроме деревни, либо должен появиться какой-то ачарья Варнашрамы, который всех за собой поведет.

----------


## VitaliyT

Поделюсь своими мыслями, так, для диалога.

Нужны инвестиции порядка 5 млн. долларов на реализацию этого проекта в одном конкретном месте.

Чтобы говорить серьезно на эту тему нужно реализовать полностью социальные гарантии для жителей такой деревни, которые так или иначе дает общество. Община должна быть встроена правильно в текущую существующую систему (общество карми), используя ее возможности и при этом устраняюсь от ее недостатков.

Помимо общения в рамках философии СК, воспитания преданных Кришне детей, также должны быть реализованы социальные возможности:

1. Чтобы туда поехали грихастхи с детьми (а именно они и могут только составлять костяк любого общества) - нужна школа с аттестатами гос. образца в этой деревне, т.е. где-то в ближайшей школы нужно догориться либо о экстернате, либо как-то по-другому. Должны быть учителя хотя бы основных предметов - математика, русский и литература, биология, химия и т.д. Должны быть другие возможности для развития творческих и социальных навыков у детей - музыкальные, хужожественные, спортивные секции. Всё это создать внутри общины практически невозможно, поэтому нужно использовать существующую инфраструктуру и организованно в группе преданных ее использовать.

2. Рабочие места не должны ограничиваться местами внутри общины с первых же дней. Иначе община будет обречена на провал. Нужно стремиться создавать как можно больше рабочих мест внутри общины, но находиться такая община должна рядом с крупным городом, чтобы у преданного всегда была возможность заработать денег и прокормить свою семью.

3. Все проекты в рамках общины должны учитывать материальные законы и отношения строиться должны на экономической основе. Экономические взаимоотношения в среде преданных, это должно быть нормой, по другому вряд ли получится вести хозяйство.

4. Должен быть якорный инвестор в этот проект, который бы организовал скученность домов для преданных. Это место должно быть в недалеком удалении от всей необходимой социальной инфраструктуры - т.е. большой город. Переход от городской жизни к деревенской должен быть плавный. Проект должен иметь в себе потенциал роста из деревни в село, а дальше в город. Поэтому участок земли должен быть соответствующим. Основная инвестиция  - это покупка земли и проведение всей необходимой инфраструктуры для дома. Далее инвестор просто продает участки только преданным. Инвестором может выступать ИСККОН, либо частный преданный. На территории общины обязательно должен быть храм, хотя бы небольшой.


Что касается идеи собраться и вскладчину построить общину - это вряд ли возможно. Нужна воля 1-го лица, будь то организация или физическое лицо. Такое лицо на свой страх и риск, продумав все моменты вкладывает в этот проект деньги и грамотно его реализует. Если всё сделать правильно, то проблем со спросом не будет, в России много желающих, но нет достойного предложения.

Был бы участок в таком месте, где только преданные, храм, рядом вся социльная инфраструктура - был бы и большой спрос. 


В рамках этой общины, можно давать возможности предпринимателям, которые хотят иметь свою с-х ферму, или пилораму. ГДе-то поблизости любой такой предприниматель может открыть свой бизнес, нанимать преданных.


Самое главное, преданные не должны ждать бесплатных каких-то благ, благо одно - больше общения с преданными. Всё остальное тоже самое - материальные законы, труд, усилия, законы материальной жизни. Жить в общине не обязательно работать на земле. Надо давать максимальный выбор всем, у участка и дома должна быть ликвидность, чтобы хозяин всегда мог продать этот дом, но изначально если будет среда преданных, то обычный карми и не захочет покупать дом в таком месте. Юридически этот вопрос никак не урегулировать, нужно просто делать всё по жизни.

Мое мнение, что Исккон не готов сейчас вкладывать такие деньги в этот проект, их просто нет, и собрать их вряд ли получится. Отдельного преданного, который бы был готов вложиться тоже в России наверно пока нет. Поэтому всё упирается в деньги, собранные у одного лица, у которого было бы желание всё это делать. 

С точки зрения техники нет ничего особо сложного. на мой взгляд, именно такой должен быть подход, когда придет время, появится такой человек и организация и просто так сделает.

Разумеется, где собрано большое количество преданных чаще будут приезжать проповедники, садху. В этом и есть вся ценность общины. ПРосто нужно проживать рядом, не пытаясь изменить законы материального мира. И получать от этого благо.

Идея не в том, чтобы снять с себя ответственность и переложить ее на общину, идея просто в проживании рядом в обществе преданных и бОльшем общении с преданными.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## Дамир

Враджендра Кумар Прабху, говорите некогда работать ?! Вроде как все трудятся, на том или на этом производстве\предприятии, не вижу проблем с этим вопросом. точно так же будут трудится в сельском поселении, те же восемь часов в день с перерывом на обед. Моё конечно предложение, сделать рабочий день который равен шести часам непрерывно, без обеда. Поскольку перерыв расслабляет и снижает продуктивность. Например за 15 минут до обеда, это уже не труд, а подготовка к званому обеду и первые 15 минут после обеда это адаптация к переходу от отдыха к рабочему состоянию )))
А то как видится Евгению, то получается, что надо сначала в теории довести всё до совершенства, а затем переходить к практике, так же не верно. Если бы так мыслил Шрила Прабхупада, тогда никто по крайней мере на то время, не смел бы оказывать служение в должности Пуджари Божествам, поклонение которым требует определённой квалификации и много чего другого в других видах деятельности ! 
Когда Шрила Ппрабхупада сказал своему Гуру, прежде, чем ехать на запад, мы должны избавиться от английской колонизации, на что Ему Махарадж ответил : Мы не можем ждать, когда это случится, проповедовать надо сейчас ! 
Систему в любом случае, придётся корректировать, модернизировать, реформировать, всё через практику ! В теории невозможно видеть все недочёты. А не ошибается тот, кто не делает. Дольше спишь, меньше грешишь )))
Это не будет сразу Варнашрама, сначала просто сельское поселение преданных, учащихся простой и возвышенной жизни. Мы всё равно трудимся на какого-то дядю, так почему не трудиться на благо всего ИСККОН, так же получая зарплату. Сельское поселение созданной ИСККОН, не значит, что там трудятся не получая оплаты за свой труд. А выиграют от этого направления все ! Организация у нас сегодня не маленькая. Уж точно есть и учителя, способные давать знание которое получают в обычной школе и медики и все остальные профессии !
Есть опыть у Шиварама Свами. Есть опыт у поселения в Австралии. есть опыт у преданных которые пытались\пытаются создать что-то подобное. надо группе из нескольких человек, посетить всех эти "общины" и получить от них опыт, как положительный так и отрицательный, как надо и не надо делать.
Нужны не малые финансы, а они возможны, только если организация в целом возьмётся за дело !

----------


## Валерий О.С.

А какая связь между сельскими общинами и варнашрамой которую якобы надо зачем то вводить ?

----------


## Дамир

> А какая связь между сельскими общинами и варнашрамой которую якобы надо зачем то вводить ?


О чём разговор, если в Вашем понимании варнашрама не нужна )))

----------


## Варган

> А какая связь между сельскими общинами и варнашрамой которую якобы надо зачем то вводить ?


Шрила Прабхупада видел прямую связь: "В городах мы заинтересованы для проповеди, но мы не можем [там] представить идеальную систему варнАШрамы. Это возможно только на фермах, поэтому они очень важны" - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post135012

----------


## Варган

> Когда мы будем готовы жить в общине, появятся общины. Когда мы будем готовы жить в варнашраме, появится варнашрама.


А когда мы будем готовы? Что должно случиться, что мы через каких-нибудь ...дцать лет станем готовы?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А когда мы будем готовы? Что должно случиться, что мы через каких-нибудь ...дцать лет станем готовы?


Ну вы же понимаете, что есть законы этого мира. Если мы будем делать только как хотим, типа "а когда то, а когда сё?", "мы не станем 
ждать милости от природы", то этой гуной страстью и невежества только дров поналомаем. 

Кришна сказал, что лучше плохо выполнять свои обязанности, чем хорошо чужие.
Именно для этого нужна варнашрама, т.к. только выполняя СВОЮ дхарму мы можем прогрессировать.
Каждый начинает выполнять свою дхарму индивидуально. Когда? Уже сейчас каждый что-то выполняет,
а что-то нет по мере понимания. Кришна говорит, что никто не может прекратить действовать. Много 
людей сейчас выполняют адхарму. Женщины стремятся командовать, учителей отправляют на войну, 
бизнесмены преподают, а священнослужители занимаются бизнесом,
из коров делают гамбургеры, молоко признано вредным для здоровья, а лук и чеснок полезными.
Это всё адхарма. Хотя у каждого в семье и на работе есть и дхарма тоже. 
А если выполняется больше дхармы, то и больше счастья и больше шансов на прогресс.
Если больше адхармы, то всё становится хуже прямо на глазах.
Вот вы спрашиваете, когда же мы будем выполнять больше дхармы? Да хоть сейчас,
никто по сути нам не мешает кроме... тисков нашего сознания,
ведь исполнение дхармы следует за сознанием, а сознание в свою очередь изменяется вслед
за исполнением или пренебрежением дхармой.
Это как две ноги - сознание и дхарма.
Дхарма понятие широченное.
Все люди часть выполняют, а часть не выполняют. Варнашрама даст возможно выполнять больше.
Но при одном условии - если есть глубокое понимание что именно нужно выполнять.
Если нет понимания, то это будет варнашрама-сахаджия.
У кого понимание? У того кто выполняет, или, если у него нет
своего понимания, видения, то ему должны подсказать те, кто понимает.
Ведь, согласитесь, человек вполне может считать что он следует дхарме,
даже варнашрама-дхарме, а на деле исполнять адхарму по причине
своего заблудшего состояния.

Рассмотрим всё общество:
Если общество в целом деградирует, то и дхарма в целом исполняется меньше, и шансов вернуться
к исполнению варнашрама дхармы всё меньше и меньше.

Тогда ачарьи сделали как? 
1) Взяли часть общества и дали метод прогрессирования.
Всё общество деградирует, а часть общества начала то-ли прогрессировать, то ли медленнее
деградировать, это сложно сказать. Ну вот когда эта отдельно взятая часть выйдет 
в своем прогрессе на уровень сознания исполнения варнашрама дхармы, вот тогда
варнашрама дхарма и начнет исполнятся. Когда это будет? Вы теперь сами можете ответить.

Принцип спидометра - чтобы определить время, нужно расстояние от нашего сознания до
сознания варнашрамы поделить на скорость прогресса нашей части общества.

2) Кроме целого деградирующего общества и части медленно прогрессирующей, могут быть
в обществе еще отдельные индивидуумы, прогрессирующие стремительно. Скажем воплощенные 
в нашем мире вишнудуты, урожденные ачарьи. Такой индивидуум, достигши индивиуально высокого 
уровня становится в состоянии организовать вокруг себя часть общества по такому
принципу, что оно будет прогрессировать еще быстрее, чем та часть из п.1, что сейчас
прогрессирует медленно. То есть организовать по принципу допустим варнашрамы или
по какому-то монастырскому и т.д. 

То есть вот вам 3 варианта. 1) Либо мы достигнем когда-нибудь в своем медленном прогрессе
уровня понимания исполнения дхармы в системе варнашрамы и станем её исполнять, 2) или
же явится нью-ачарья подобный Шриле Прабхупаде с миссией восстановления варнашрамы
и расставит все точки над і. 3) Либо наши теперешние руководители совместно либо индивидуально
достигнут такого уровня что смогут организовать варнашраму так, чтобы это не было сахаджией.

Не забывайте, что это такой высокий уровень, что даже Шрила Прабхупада не давал конкретных
наставлений на эту тему, хотя быть может у него иная миссия.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А то как видится Евгению, то получается, что надо сначала в теории довести всё до совершенства, а затем переходить к практике, 
> так же не верно. Если бы так мыслил Шрила Прабхупада, тогда никто по крайней мере на то время, не смел бы оказывать служение в должности 
> Пуджари Божествам, поклонение которым требует определённой квалификации и много чего другого в других видах деятельности ! 
> Когда Шрила Ппрабхупада сказал своему Гуру, прежде, чем ехать на запад, мы должны избавиться от английской колонизации, на что Ему Махарадж 
> ответил : Мы не можем ждать, когда это случится, проповедовать надо сейчас ! 
> Систему в любом случае, придётся корректировать, модернизировать, реформировать, всё через практику ! В теории невозможно видеть все 
> недочёты. А не ошибается тот, кто не делает. Дольше спишь, меньше грешишь )))
> Это не будет сразу Варнашрама, сначала просто сельское поселение преданных, учащихся простой и возвышенной жизни. Мы всё равно трудимся 
> на какого-то дядю, так почему не трудиться на благо всего ИСККОН, так же получая зарплату. Сельское поселение созданной ИСККОН, не 
> ...


А как же быть с тем, что "если слепой поведет слепого, то оба упадут в яму"? Шрила Прабхупада был не
слепой, и потому у него получилось. Но если, как вы говорите "даешь практику!", и это практика слепых, то что толку?
Весь мир вон "дает практику!" и каков результат?
Опыты поселений показывают, что вопросы не исчезли несмотря на практику. Это означает, что нет пока чтобы кто-то видел
решение проблем. Это значит что вопрос слепости не решен.
Арджуна вон тоже спешил действовать в своем направлении. Если бы у него не было совершенного зрячего учителя, к чему
бы привела его деятельность в его борьбе за царство? Бросить лук и да здравствует адхарма! И это он бы называл 
"опыт царства варнашрамы", в которую бы у него и Дурьодхана входил и прочие родственники, а сам бы он
плел лапти в монастыре.

Имхо, поспешишь, людей насмешишь. Получится не варнашрама, а сахаджия. Иммитация варнашрамы.
И даже в общине вопросы не решены до сих пор.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Служение в храме, воспевание - это дхарма. И варнашрама - это дхарма.
Как сделать так, чтобы наше сознание выросло до исполнения недоступной
пока дхармы? Исполнять доступную дхарму.
Кто может воспевать и служить, если он достигнет в этом уровня
дхармы, то он сможет увидеть и как исполнять и варнашрама-дхарму.
Ведь это по сути одна и та же дхарма.
И тогда, если например тот, кто достиг какого-то уровня реальной дхармы в 
воспевании, подскажет другому, несовершенному в воспевании, как исполнять его варнашрама
дхарму, то тем самым поможет ему и в воспевании. Это и есть, как говорил
Прабхупада, проложить дорожку.
А если недоступно исполнять и в храме и в варнашраме, тогда исполнять
хоть что-то, на работе, в семье и т.д. Шагать ногами - дхарма-сознание-дхарма-сознание...

Но если сразу требовать варнашраму, это действительно всё равно что
сразу требовать уровня воспевания Харидаса Тхакура.
Даешь всем статус Харидаса Тхакура! А там практикой мы научимся...
Сахаджие мы так научимся.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А то как видится Евгению, то получается, что надо сначала в теории довести всё до совершенства


Не в теории, а в исполнении одного из видов дхармы.
Если нет ответов на вопросы по варнашраме, то они не появятся от практики адхармы, а они
появятся от исполнения какой-либо другой дхармы, более доступной кому-то.
Например Господь Чайтанья назвал воспевание дхармой в Кали Югу.
Если вопросы по варнашраме остались несмотря на исполнение дхармы воспевания,
то это означает, что совершенство исполнения дхармы воспевания не доросло
у нас еще до того уровня, чтобы мы могли исполнять варнашрама-дхарму.
Отсюда следует, что совершенствуясь в воспевании, а также в других доступных видах дхармы, 
в свое время мы поймем как исполнять Варнашрама Дхарму. И это нам поможет в совершенствовании
воспевания и исполнения других дхарм. Все дхармы помогают друг другу.

Если кто-то из духовных учителей достиг совершенства в исполнении
одной из дхарм, то он сможет подсказать как совершенным образом
исполнять варнашрама дхарму.

Очевидно в Кали-Югу проще прогрессировать в дхарме воспевания, чем в варнашрама дхарме,
иначе бы не объявляли, что варнашраму исполнять невозможно, а воспевание необходимо.

Но достигнув некоторого уровня исполнения дхармы воспевания, можно исполнять варнашраму 
на том же самом уровне, на котором исполняется служение Кришне в воспевании.

Все виды дхармы всегда исполняются человеком на одном и том же уровне,
поскольку все виды дхармы - это одна и та же дхарма. Однако прогресса
в смысле реализации потенциала, накопленного всеми дхармами, возможно достигнуть 
именно в воспевании и ни в чем другом. Нет иного пути.

харер нама харер нама харер нама
каваива кевалам
калау насти эва насти эва насти эва
гатир антйатха
 («Брихан-нарадийа Пурана», 3.8.126)

Достигнув же прогресса в воспевании, исполнение всех остальных видов дхармы подтягивается
до того же уровня, т.к. у человека сознание возвышается.

И мы не можем зацикливаться на одной и той же дхарме, т.к. если человек хоть где-то
начал свое служение ей, то уже не он, а она решает что и как и где ему исполнять,
ведь с этого момента он слуга дхармы.

Вот так и происходит развитие, исполняем все необходимые дхармы, а реализуем
их накопленный потенциал в воспевании с тем чтобы потом усовершенствовать
исполнение различных дхарм и так по кругу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Когда же говорят, что варнашраму невозможно исполнять в Кали-Югу,
имеется в виду, что невозможно исполнять её совершенным образом.
Но чистый преданный может исполнять варнашрама-дхарму совершенным образом,
т.к. он исполняет служение Кришне совершенным образом, а служение Кришне и есть 
Дхарма. Это противоречие разрешается тем что чистый преданный не живет в Кали Югу, а
является жителем духовного мира. Так что здесь нет противоречия.
Есть Кали Юга в которую невозможно исполнять варнашраму, и есть
чистые преданные которые могут её исполнять, т.к. они не жители
Кали-Юги. И вот они могли бы помочь остальным, проложить им дорогу,
поддерживая систему Варнашрамы даже в Кали-Югу.

Осталась самая малость - найти таких чистых преданных и вопрос решен.

Я не сомневаюсь, что в Искон есть чистые преданные, но вот мы не можем
им указывать что и как делать, даже если очень хотим, т.к. они не наши слуги, 
а слуги дхармы, слуги Кришны и Радхи.

Что же нам делать в такой ситуации? 
"Гораздо лучше выполнять собственные обязанности, пусть даже несовершенным 
образом, чем безукоризненно выполнять чужие. Лучше погибнуть, исполняя свой 
долг, чем пытаться исполнять чужой, ибо этот путь чрезвычайно опасен."БГ 3.35

Или как говорят наши православные братья, - "спасись сам и тысячи спасутся вокруг тебя"

----------


## Варган

> То есть вот вам 3 варианта. 1) Либо мы достигнем когда-нибудь в своем медленном прогрессе
> уровня понимания исполнения дхармы в системе варнашрамы и станем её исполнять, 2) или
> же явится нью-ачарья подобный Шриле Прабхупаде с миссией восстановления варнашрамы
> и расставит все точки над і. 3) Либо наши теперешние руководители совместно либо индивидуально
> достигнут такого уровня что смогут организовать варнашраму так, чтобы это не было сахаджией.


Интересно, отличались ли чем-нибудь от нас венгерские преданные и какой из предложенных Вами вариантов у них сработал, раз они смогли создать успешную вайшнавскую общину на земле.

----------


## Варган

> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, говорите некогда работать ?! Вроде как все трудятся, на том или на этом производстве\предприятии, не вижу проблем с этим вопросом. точно так же будут трудится в сельском поселении, те же восемь часов в день с перерывом на обед. Моё конечно предложение, сделать рабочий день который равен шести часам непрерывно, без обеда. Поскольку перерыв расслабляет и снижает продуктивность. Например за 15 минут до обеда, это уже не труд, а подготовка к званому обеду и первые 15 минут после обеда это адаптация к переходу от отдыха к рабочему состоянию )))


Хотелось бы уточнить, что так называемый 8-часовой рабочий день в городе на практике забирает 10-11 часов из суток:   8 часов работа, 1 час обеденный перерыв (в который успеваешь только поесть, почти нельзя использовать для преданного служения), 30-60 минут ехать на работу и столько же обратно - итого 10-11 часов. 

По опыту одного из российских поселений (Кукуйка), для выращивания бхоги преданным достаточно дежурства на огороде 6 часов в неделю каждому человеку (только в тёплый сезон), затраты на закупку бхоги, которую необходимо закупать на стороне - 1000 р. на человека в месяц. 

Работа в городе с непреданными кардинально отбирает время и нагружает нас асат-сангой капитально. Какое-то время новичок имеет первичный энтузиазм, ходит на бхакти-врикши, нама-хатты, находит время на служение. А потом утсаха проходит и остаётся только джапа, работа с материалистами+общение с материалистами, раз в неделю на воскресную программу. Читать книги и полноценно общаться с преданными уже времени не хватает. Это ли не причина круговорота новичков в природе?

----------


## Дамир

*Варган Прабху,* всё верно !
Нужна одна маленькая экспериментальная деревенька, только в создании которой, будет участвовать весь российский ИСККОН.
*Евгений,* Вас никто в село не гонит, живите спокойно в городе. Деревня для тех людей, которые готовы жить внегородской жизнью !

----------


## Деварши Прия дас

Харе Кришна!
Большое спасибо всем преданным, кто проявил желание и приложил усилия к созданию такого общества, которое бы радовало Шрилу Прабхупаду. 
Все эти желания и усилия обязательно приведут к результату. Но, каким будет этот результат - зависит от Господа Кришны. Предлагаю не пытаться "нагнуть" Его в сторону нашего (пока ещё не очень глубокого) понимания Варнашрамы.  Ведь мы хотим стать смиренными слугами Его слуг. Не так ли?

----------


## baladasa

На семинарах новичков не обучают жизни среди материалистов?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> То есть вот вам 3 варианта. 1) Либо мы достигнем когда-нибудь в своем медленном прогрессе
> уровня понимания исполнения дхармы в системе варнашрамы и станем её исполнять, 2) или
> же явится нью-ачарья подобный Шриле Прабхупаде с миссией восстановления варнашрамы
> и расставит все точки над і. 3) Либо наши теперешние руководители совместно либо индивидуально
> достигнут такого уровня что смогут организовать варнашраму так, чтобы это не было сахаджией.





> Интересно, отличались ли чем-нибудь от нас венгерские 
> преданные и какой из предложенных Вами вариантов у них сработал, раз они смогли создать 
> успешную вайшнавскую общину на земле.


Вышеприведенная моя цитата была про варнашраму. А в венгрии община.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *Варган Прабху,* всё верно !
> Нужна одна маленькая экспериментальная деревенька, только в создании которой, будет участвовать весь российский ИСККОН.
> *Евгений,* Вас никто в село не гонит, живите спокойно в городе. Деревня для тех людей, которые готовы жить 
> внегородской жизнью !


Я в селе живу уже 10 лет. И в город часто приезжаю. И преданные в гости приезжают постоянно. 
Но оставаться не хотят. И по моим наблюдениям, дело не в селе или городе. 
Из села рвутся в город, а из города в село
(как преданные, так и непреданные). Имхо ничего не изменится если весь искон просто переедет в село.
Да и нереально это. А Кришна, он больше села или города. И преданные, они больше села или города,
многим тесно как в селе, так и в городе, люди вырастают из всего этого, и тогда ищут нечто большее,
и даже иногда находят Кришну. Город и село дополняют друг друга в сегодняшней реальности,
в городе людей привлекает реализация одного типа с одними энергиями, как то наука, искусство, творчество,
общение, а в селе реализация другого типа с другими энергиями, как то природа, растения, животные,
физический труд. Это как две разные области, они практически не пересекаются и людям
может не хватать то одной то другой области.
Для примера можно привести сладкое и соленое. Наевшись сладкого, хочется соленого,
а наевшись соленого, хочется сладкого. Кушать же только сладкое или только соленое сложно.
По этой причине горожане, наевшиеся города, едут в село, а селяне, наевшиеся села, едут
в город. Никто не остановит это. Да и зачем? Должна быть полнота вкусов.
Многие совмещают и то и другое. И часто это делается не из дхармы, а из
желания наслаждения. Горожане понаслаждались в селе, поехали в город. Селяне
понаслаждались в городе, поехали назад в село.

Но варнашрама дхарма - это совсем другое. Когда люди исполняют дхарму, им уже
не надо метаться туда-сюда для того, чтобы разнообразить вкусы. "Ой, что-то скучно мне то,
подавайте мне сё". Кришна полон вкусов, и исполнение дхармы содержит всю полноту вкусов
в любом месте, не зависит от места.
Если люди исполняют дхарму, то им всё равно где это делать. Возможности есть
везде. Если хотите, это как признак.
Не то, что я против села, я и сам переехал в село, т.к. считал что детям там лучше.
Оно и лучше, пока дети маленькие, до определенной степени. Но многого там нет и негде взять.
И с этим тоже что-то надо делать.
Я бы сказал так, если бы все жили в селах, то стоял бы вопрос о необходимости создания города,
точно так как сейчас для горожан стоит вопрос о необходимости села.

И это всё имеет отношение к дхарме, но одним селом тут не обойдешься, как и одним городом
тоже. 

И если вы думаете, что негатив, недостатки  только в городе, то вы ошибаетесь, есть свои
минусы и в селе. Это же материальный мир. Для обычных людей, а мы все пошли
родом из обычных людей, так даже сложно сказать где больше минусов,
а где плюсов. Если в городе вы можете расти качественно в одну сторону, то
в селе вы в эту сторону практически лишены возможности расти. Зато вы можете расти
здесь в другую сторону. И это существенная вещь, настолько существенная, что
вы не сможете силой или решением GBC согнать всех туда где они лишены
возможности развиваться как они де факто развиваются и служат.

Как с развитием, точно так и с деградацией. В селе не меньше воможностей 
для деградации, чем в городе, и связано это не с употреблением в пищу животных
или спиртного, а со спецификой деятельности с низшими энергиями - растениями, 
животными, когда для примера искомый всеми качественный рост не находит в большинстве 
своем решения для селян и часто вырождается в стремление к количественному росту.

В общем всё не так однозначно чтобы вот так брать и заявлять, что все в село.
Во многих и многих случаях вы ничего не сможете предложить людям в селе
из того, что они имеют в городе. И это большая проблема.
И каждый тут сам решает куда ему ехать или не ехать, и сможет ли он принять это.

Но в одном вы точно правы, что необходимо иметь возможность. И когда
многие горожане получают эту возможность, они часто успокаиваются и
перестают возвышенно думать о селе, общине как о неком спасении.

В свое время я участвовал в создании нескольких общин (некришнаитской направленности)
и наблюдал за их развитием или деградацией. Вывод я вам уже озвучил,
община не панацея, и все то количество проблем что мы имеем в городе, 
ровно то же самое количество мы будем иметь и в сельской общине, разве что быть
может одни проблемы решатся, но их сменят другие. Но количество останется тем же.

Общины существуют, нельзя сказать что их нет или совсем мало. Они есть,
преданные о них знают, ездят в гости, но уже много лет как не слишком то
торопятся туда переезжать. И по моему глубокому убеждению, именно
по вот вышеозвученным причинам. И силой всех не получится, хоть объявляй
варнашраму, хоть нет. Тут нужен качественный скачок.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Духовный прогресс не наступит оттого что все вдруг сменят место жительства.
Карма и и исполнение Дхармы от перемены места жительства или от смены деятельности
в одной плоскости не меняются. Если все выкинут компьютеры и возьмут в руки лопаты,
ничего не изменится. Тут нужна смена деятельности не в одной плоскости, (а лопата
и компьютер лежат в одной плоскости), а нужен качественный скачок.

Нужно видение, как ту или иную деятельность организовать таким образом, чтобы
эта деятельность привела к прогрессу. Кришна же сказал - что угодно можете предлагать.
Но наша проблема не в том, что раз мы "то" не предлагаем, то значит "сё" получится предлагать.
Наша проблема что мы ни "то", ни "сё" не в состоянии предложить.

А так, уже эти времена были, когда в руках были только лопаты и никакого прогресса не было.
Так что считайте такой эксперимент уже был даже в масштабах всего мира.

Кто не женатый, многие мечтают жениться, кто женатый, многие мечтают об одиночестве
и т.д. Зимой не хватает лета, а осенью весны. Что это как не майа?

Вот тут пишут, что в городе большая текучка в храмах, а я вам скажу, что видел десяток
поселений с такой же самой текучкой и многие из них уже просто превратились в дачные кооперативы
или загородные поселки с евроремонтом и со всей сопутствующей инфраструктурой, хотя люди приезжали 
на первых порах и изо всех сил пытались что-то найти этакое. Вот примерно как вы питаете надежду-панацею
на варнашраму или общины. А оказалось что по любому всё  зависит только от самих людей и больше ни от чего,
а смена места иногда помогает, но иногда и мешает.
Люди приезжают с розовыми мечтами, помесят грязь год, два, пять, и тикают, так и не найдя в 
тех цветочках или грязи или коровах, которых воспевали будучи в городе того возвышенного что искали
или того решения которое бы им помогло.

На то она и ведьма-майа, что водит людей за нос. Вот села не хватает, коровы, природы, поеду.
Потом приезжает назад. Теперь там ему чего-то не хватает. Текучка та же самая.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Есть еще одна хитрость почему хитрецы хотят куда то ехать. У них в жизни застой, т.к. в городе всё уже
организовано и материального прогресса не видно, а духовного тоже не видно. Человек не может терпеть
застоя и думает - поеду ка я в село, буду землю пахать, там дом строить, коров пасти, вот будет у меня
духовный прогресс. А на самом деле прогресс будет материальный - он сбежал от застоя и теперь
накопление материальной энергии при развитии поселения будет воспринимать как духовнй прогресс.

На самом деле ему просто скучно от маяты.
православные монахи знали подобного беса и знали как с ним бороться.

Из Наставлений Серафима Саровского
*"29. О скуке и унынии*

С духом печали неразлучно действует и скука. Она, по замечению отцов, нападает на монаха около полудня и 
производит в нем такое страшное беспокойство, что *несносны ему становятся и место жительства*, и живущие с 
ним братья, а при чтении возбуждается какое-то отвращение, и частая зевота и сильная алчба. По насыщении 
чрева демон скуки внушает монаху помыслы выйти из кельи и с кем-нибудь поговорить, представляя, что не 
иначе можно избавиться от скуки, как непрестанно беседуя с другими. И монах, одолеваемый скукою, подобен 
пустынному хворосту, который то немного остановится, то опять несется по ветру. Он, как безводное облако, 
гонимое ветром.

Сей демон, *если не может извлечь монаха из кельи*, то начинает развлекать ум его во время молитвы 
и чтения. *Это, говорит ему помысл, лежит не так, а это не тут, надобно привести в порядок, и это все делает
* для того, чтобы ум сделать праздным и бесплодным.

Болезнь сия врачуется молитвою, воздержанием от празднословия, посильным рукоделием, чтением слова Божия 
и терпением; потому что и рождается она от малодушия и праздности и празднословия (Ант. сл. 26, Ис. Сир. 
212).
Трудно избежать ее начинающему жизнь монашескую, ибо она первая нападает на него. Потому прежде всего 
и должно остерегаться ее посредством строгого и беспрекословного исполнения всех возлагаемых на послушника 
обязанностей. *Когда занятия твои придут в настоящий порядок, тогда скука не найдет места в сердце твоем*. 
Скучают только те, у кого дела не в порядке. Итак, послушание есть лучшее врачебство против сей опасной 
болезни.

Когда одолевает тебя скука, то говори себе, по наставлению преп. Исаака Сирина: ты опять желаешь 
нечистоты и постыдной жизни. И если помысл скажет тебе: великий грех убивать себя,- ты скажи ему: у
биваю себя, потому что не могу жить нечисто. Умру здесь, чтобы не увидеть истинной смерти - души моей 
в отношении к Богу. Лучше мне умереть здесь за чистоту, нежели жить в мире жизнью злою. Я предпочел 
смерть сию грехам моим. Убью себя, потому что я согрешил Господу и не буду более прогневлять Его. Что 
мне жить в удалении от Бога? Озлобления сии стерплю, чтоб не лишиться небесной надежды. Что Богу в моей 
жизни, если я буду жить худо и прогневлять Его (Сл. 22)?

Иное - скука и иное - томление духа, называемое унынием. Бывает иногда человек в таком состоянии духа, 
что, кажется ему, легче ему было бы уничтожиться или быть без всякого чувства и сознания, нежели долее 
оставаться в этом безотчетно-мучительном состоянии. Надобно спешить выйти из него. Блюдись от духа уныния, 
ибо от него раждается всякое зло (Варс. Отв. 73, 500).

Есть уныние естественное, учит св. Варсонофий, от бессилия, и есть уныние от беса. Хочешь ли знать это? 
Испытай так: бесовское приходит прежде того времени, в которое должно дать себе отдохновение. Ибо когда 
кто предположит себе сделать что-нибудь, оно прежде, нежели исполнена будет треть или четверть дела, 
нудит его оставить дело и встать. Тогда не надобно слушать его, но надобно сотворить молитву и сидеть 
за делом с терпением.

И враг, видя, что он поэтому творит молитву, удаляется, потому что не хочет давать повода к молитве 
(Варс. Отв. 562, 563, 564, 565).

Когда Богу угодно,- говорит св. Исаак Сирин,- повергнув человека в большие скорби, попускает ему 
впасть в руки малодушия. Оно раждает в нем крепкую силу уныния, в котором он испытывает душевную 
тесноту и это есть предвкушение геенны; вследствие же сего находит дух исступления, от которого 
происходят тысячи искушений: смущение, ярость, хула, жалоба на свою участь, развращенные помыслы, 
*переселение из места в место* и тому подобное. Если спросишь: какая сему причина? то скажу: 
твое нерадение, потому что ты не позаботился поискать уврачевания их. Ибо врачевание для всего этого 
одно, при помощи которого *человек скоро находит утешение в душе своей*. И что же это за врачебство? 
Смиренномудрие сердца. Ничем, кроме него, человек не может разрушить оплот сих пороков, а напротив 
того находит, что сии превозмогают над ним (Исаак Сир. Сл. 79).

Уныние у св. отцов иногда называется праздностью, леностью и разленением. "

----------


## Варган

Евгений, речь о том, чтобы жить и служить с преданными, "внутри ИСККОН", а не "раз в неделю на программу". Господь Чайтанья через Шрилу Рупу Госвами не зря дал 2-й стих Упадешамриты - 6 вещей, которые препятствуют бхакти, там есть "джана санга", общение с непреданными. В городе грихастха, живущий и работающий вне храма, предаётся "джана санге" по полной и постигает истинность 2-й шлоки Упадешамриты на своей шкуре.  Для грихастх Шрила Прабхупада дал прекрасный вариант жизни "внутри ИСККОН" - сельские общины преданных.

----------


## Варган

"В первые годы существования Движения Шрилы Прабхупады найти свое место в обществе было легко. На самом деле это была одна из особенностей, сделавших ИСККОН таким привлекательным. Движение бурно росло, и молодые люди, да и вообще любые люди, могли легко найти себе место и сделать свой вклад, возможностей была масса. Место и возможность содействовать общим усилиям давали преданным такую великую радость, что счастье светилось на их лицах в киртане, на харинаме и в их служении.

Однако в последующие годы социальная структура Движения изменилась. Преданные женились, заводили семьи и больше не имели возможности жить в храмах, и им приходилось переселяться во внешний мир. Чтобы оплачивать свою жизнь, большинству, хотя и не всем, пришлось найти себе работу за пределами Движения. Чаще всего это вело к тому, что они поселялись далеко от храма, что означало меньше общения и меньше служения. Результат был вполне предсказуем – неспособные поддерживать свою активную вовлеченность в Движение, эти преданные утрачивали свое место. Они становились прихожанами: посещали воскресные программы, присутствовали на киртане и почитали прасад, но этого недостаточно, чтобы иметь свое место и ощущать сопричастность миссии, недостаточно, чтобы чувствовать себя частью какой-то общности. Эта тенденция продолжалась в течение 80х годов, и ИСККОН стал таким же, как любая другая церковь — большинство преданных участвует в жизни Движения как прихожане. При этом ИСККОН постепенно перестал быть контркультурой и превратился в мэйнстрим, в котором жизнь разделена на отсеки: работа – в этом отсеке, социальная жизнь – здесь, семейная жизнь – там, а духовная жизнь – где-то там далеко…

Подавляющее большинство сегодняшних преданных никогда не жили в храме, у них никогда не было возможности быть полностью вовлеченными в храмовое служение, харинаму и распространение книг. Это означает, что многим из них не выпала удача почувствовать на опыте, что значит найти свое место исключительно в сознании Кришны. Мой опыт — а я был и снаружи, как прихожанин, и внутри — говорит о том, что духовный прогресс происходит намного легче и жизнь ощущается намного счастливее внутри. Мы также наблюдаем, что самые устойчивые и самые сильные в преданном служении – это те преданные, которые заняты только преданным служением, которое обеспечивает их содержание и дает им место во всех отношениях: это санньяси, лидеры, президенты храмов, пуджари, повара, переводчики, издатели и распространители книг, брахмачари и т.д. И даже среди них лишь некоторые удачливы настолько, чтобы иметь место в Движении на протяжение всей своей жизни. К сожалению, круг занятий в храмовой деятельности ограничен, и многие вынуждены искать свое место в доминирующей культуре. Для них сознание Кришны становится одним из многих аспектов жизни и, возможно, не самым важным".

Дханешвара Прабху

----------


## Рамачандра дас

То есть, ошибка в том, что индивидуальный уровень не учитывается и всем ставится примерно один план. Шрила Прабхупада ставил в своей миссии две основные цели: построение общества чистых преданных (шуддха-вайшнава-самадж) и построение дайви-варнашрамы, которая бы учитывала индивидуальную природу человека и подходила бы ко всем дифференцировано. У нас же пока идет только первая программа. Мы всех хотим сделать чистыми преданными, не учитывая их уровня и желаний. Многие искусственно попавшие в круг садхак (БГ 12.9) там долго не выдерживают и начинают сомневаться в процессе, хотя они могли бы быть вполне счастливыми преданными на уровне БГ 12.10 и постепенно росли бы до уровня 12.9 без давления системы. Так ИСККОН начинает обрастать целым слоем недовольных и разочаровавшихся, хотя мог бы быть окруженным доброжелательным слоем постепенно растущих преданных.

Семинар Эволюция духовных стандартов
Враджендра Кумар прабху

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Варган прабху, несомненно преданные лучше защищены в обществе преданных. Но общество наших преданных
и варнашрама - разные вещи, согласитесь.

А в вашем вопросе я не вижу большой проблемы.

Не знаю, как у вас в городе, в Киеве знаю каждый день в каждом районе проводятся вечером намахаты.
После работы каждый может по своему месту жительства прийти пообщаться с преданными, послушать
лекцию, спеть киртан, почтить прасад, побеседовать и т.д. Кроме того в храмах расписание служения, 
каждый может поучаствовать хоть каждый день либо в храме либо в намахатах.
Я не знаю, но все мои знакомые, их жизнь просто кипит, то они едут
махараджа встречать, то для божеств у них задание, то проект совместный, то 108 блюд готовят,
то селят кого-то у себя дома, то у них нама-хата (а все преданные желательно чтобы проводили намахаты),
то санкиртана, то они везут паломников в аэропорт, то помогают кому-то строить что-то,
то едут в село помогать другим преданным и т.д. и т.п.
Телефон разрывается - Харе Кришна, прабху, Харе Кришна, матаджи.
Даже не знаю о каком недостатке общения или служения речь.
Это вполне организуемо везде. Это не только прихожане в выходные, правда?

Насчет вместе поработать, это тоже решаемо, кто хочет работать в одном коллективе с преданными 
такие возможности есть, это всё уже давно существует, коллективы преданных, а если где-то их нет, 
то можно их легко создать.

И поселения-общины тоже есть, преданные строят вместе дома, селятся вместе, организуют
небольшие поселения и т.д. Это всё делается усилиями тех кто в этом заинтересован.

Большая часть тех преданных которых я знаю, их жизнь тесно связана со служением и
с другими преданными.

Многие преданные не чувствуют никаких ограничений от жизни в городе и не собираются ни в 
какое село. Мы многих спрашивали, процент тех кто хочет в село и готов для
этого бросить городскую работу весьма невелик.
Но кто чувствует что им надо община, то что им мешает создать поселение-общину?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> То есть, ошибка в том, что индивидуальный уровень не учитывается и всем ставится 
> примерно один план. Шрила Прабхупада ставил в своей миссии две основные цели: построение общества чистых преданных 
> (шуддха-вайшнава-самадж) и построение дайви-варнашрамы, которая бы учитывала индивидуальную природу человека и 
> подходила бы ко всем дифференцировано. У нас же пока идет только первая программа. Мы всех хотим сделать чистыми 
> преданными, не учитывая их уровня и желаний. Многие искусственно попавшие в круг садхак (БГ 12.9) там долго не 
> выдерживают и начинают сомневаться в процессе, хотя они могли бы быть вполне счастливыми преданными на уровне БГ 
> 12.10 и постепенно росли бы до уровня 12.9 без давления системы. Так ИСККОН начинает обрастать целым слоем недовольных 
> и разочаровавшихся, хотя мог бы быть окруженным доброжелательным слоем постепенно растущих преданных.
> 
> ...


ну вот как раз и получается, что когда есть возможность, не обязанность, а именно возможность
активного или неактивного участия в жизни общины (хоть городской, хоть сельской),
то человек участвует на столько, на сколько в состоянии. Если больше, то больше, а
если меньше, то меньше. И никто ему не сделает замечание если он участвует меньше,
и никто его не заставляет больше.
И в этом смысле в городе лучше, т.к. в селе законы строгие. Попробуй сделать что-то
не как все. Даже не в общине, а в простом материалистическом селе. Если хочешь 
не как все, то приходится делать это за забором.

Точно так и община в селе. Нам нужно иметь много разума, чтобы не осуждать
тех кто что-то не готов делать, тех кто хочет сделать перерыв, тех кто сомневается,
и даже тех, кто что-то делает не по стандартам.

У нас же по сути фанатизм процветает в храмах. Но с этим легче в городе,
т.к. ты можешь это регулировать тем что появляешься или нет

А вот в селе попробуй не появиться? Попробуй не сделать как все.
Попробуй не поучаствовать в чем-то и т.д.

Это как раз то о чем вы и приводите цитату. "Искон начинает обрастать
целым слоем недовольных и разочровавшихся".

Когда живут все вместе, то у нас такое сознание, что все давай на
одном уровне. Община в нашем понимании - это храм в деревне.
Всё то же самое, только плюс еще совместные работы.

Однако в варнашраме было бы не так. Но есть ли у нас разум организовать
так чтобы люди не сбегали? А, вот прабху что-то перестал воспевать.
Ай-ай-ай. На ковер его. А вот прабху ударился в левое течение. Сюда его.
Кто-то будет устанавливать все стандарты под всех одни и будет тот же
фанатизм что в храмах, только он переедет в село.

Враджендра Кумар как всегда совершенно прав.

Поэтому даже может быть и хорошо на этом этапе что преданные сами организовывают
общины и там не устанавливают строгие стандарты, а каждый устанавливает
как может принять. Так люди меньше разбегаются. И так тяжело в селе.
Так подселяются не только преданные, но и сочувствующие, интересующиеся и т.д.

Почему на воскресной программе много людей? Бо не обязательно каждый день ходить
и что-то делать, чего люди принять не могут. А объяви что завтра все переезжаем
жить в храм или в село и там уже прощай джинсы, офис, в 10 раз меньше народу прийдет.

Нужно иметь возможность для тех кто хочет общину. Ну пусть они и создают.
Зачем же заставлять всех остальных? Это как раз против варнашрамы.

----------


## Anna

> Евгений, речь о том, чтобы жить и служить с преданными, "внутри ИСККОН", а не "раз в неделю на программу". Господь Чайтанья через Шрилу Рупу Госвами не зря дал 2-й стих Упадешамриты - 6 вещей, которые препятствуют бхакти, там есть "джана санга", общение с непреданными. В городе грихастха, живущий и работающий вне храма, предаётся "джана санге" по полной и постигает истинность 2-й шлоки Упадешамриты на своей шкуре.  Для грихастх Шрила Прабхупада дал прекрасный вариант жизни "внутри ИСККОН" - сельские общины преданных.


А почему бы вайшнавам для начала хотя бы в городе не построить полноценную систему? В которой будут:
- вайшнавский роддом
- вайшнавский детский сад
- вайшнавская школа 
- вайшнавы-соседи 
- вайшнавская работа и коллеги по работе
- вайшнавская поликлиника
- вайшнавская больница.
Ведь в Чоупатти получилось создать такое в городских условиях, не уезжая в коллективное хозяйство?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В каждой стране свои уникальные условия. Опыт одной страны никогда не переносим на реалии другой, у каждого социума своя уникальная карма. Мало того, за каждым удачным проектом стоит личность какого-то Вайшнава. Нет личности - нет повторения ситуации. Это и Венгрии касается, и Чоупати, и Юты. Все удачные проекты состоялись, потому что учитывают национальные и местные особенности и участников проектов, и внешнего окружения. 


_____________

Анна. Вы могли бы написать, что вы почувствуете по прочтении: 

в чем сострадание вайшнавов, если они лишают очень многих возможности общаться с собой в обычных роддомах, детских садах, школах, подъездах, на работе, в поликлиниках, больницах и пр. местах, закрывшись в своем мире? Т.е. лишают остальных возможности получить агйата-сукрити, хоть какой-то шанс пробудиться к истинной духовной жизни, узнать хоть что-то об отношениях с Кришной и о Маха-мантре. 

Именно ваши чувства были бы интересны, не рассуждения. Суть ли вайшнавов сострадание, или может быть что-то другое... как-то: просто стремление к личной  размеренной жизни благодаря тому, что следуешь законам мироздания, или например, личное освобождение. Что больше похоже на правду, по вашим ощущениям - первое, второе. Что из этого ближе к пожеланиям Кришны, что Он ожидает от Своих слуг.

----------


## Anna

По этой логике, зачем вайшнавам создавать именно вайшнавские семьи, лучше тогда вступать в брак с невайшнавом, невайшнави, чтобы не лишать его/ее возможности...
Ну и также, по этой логике, зачем Прабхупада призывал учеников жить не в своем викармическом окружении, а в храмах, а также на фермах? 
И зачем, вообще, создавались совместно живущие и работающие общины в Венгрии и Чоупатти, когда надо из сострадания наоборот действовать, как вы предлагаете.
Давайте не будем путать жизнь и проповедь. Никто не мешает вайшнавам из общины активно проповедовать за пределами общины, но жить и работать им лучше вместе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я же просила не по логике, а по чувствам. Ну хорошо, если вы по логике, давайте по логике, хотя этих разговоров было так много и так подробно... что уже надоело ) 




> По этой логике, зачем вайшнавам создавать именно вайшнавские семьи


Это же несопоставимые вещи. Семья надолго, а общения достаточно и минутного, и мимолетного, просто впечатления от присутствия преданного бывает достаточно. От уровня вайшнава зависит.




> Никто не мешает вайшнавам из общины активно проповедовать за пределами общины, но жить и работать им лучше вместе.


У них ни времени, ни сил не будет - "активно... за пределами" ) вы идеалистка, как многие, кто в этой теме пишет. Было бы все так просто, давно бы было сделано. 
То, что вы описали - чистой воды утопия ) 




> зачем Прабхупада призывал учеников жить не в своем викармическом окружении, а в храмах, а также на фермах?


Это было в самом начале, когда первым ученикам надо было обучаться садхане. А сейчас в храмы все не поместятся ) тем более в фермы ) А дальше привлекшихся людей будет больше и больше. И как же, всех в деревню? и стоматологов, и архитекторов, и инженеров  :smilies:  а что они там делать будут? Те, у кого есть склонность к работе с землей и коровами, и умение делать прибыль на этом, вполне могут в деревне жить, или те, кого очень простая жизнь устроит. Остальным вовсе не обязательно. 

А в городе объединиться... как вы это видите - всем продать квартиры и съехаться в один дом или район? Но варнашрама - это наличие ВСЕХ варн. И жили они в городах  в РАЗНЫХ кварталах, потому что запросы и потребности разные. Это означает, например, что бедные не смогут поехать в тот более благополучный район, в котором хотели бы жить более богатые преданные. Это означает также, что богатые должны открыть для всех остальных те самые детские садики, частные школы, поликлиники и больницы - очевидно с врачами всех профилей (!). И это будет только для членов общины, надо полагать. И это все должно отлично, без проблем, работать, не хуже, чем у викарми.  Это ли не утопия? Где у нас эти ресурсы? 

И еще, где-то в шастрах сказано, что близко общаться надо с людьми одного круга, одного статуса. Что вы на это скажете? 

Не надо сейчас циклиться на варнах, просто надо стремиться стать более хорошими вайшнавами. Вайшнавы вне варн. Но при необходимости различают разную природу. 

Сейчас многие учатся садхане у сильных преданных и в городе. Те, кому посчастливится встретится с хорошими наставниками, правильно обучаются тому, что такое "викармическое окружение" на самом-то деле. Следующее поколение может получать обучение у своих родителей. 

Преданным надо не "общаться с викарми", а давать свое общение, общаясь с разными людьми по необходимости и по этикету. Это разные вещи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда есть очень много вайшнавов, тогда сама собой дайви-варнашрама проявляется. 

Люди имеют потребности и удовлетворяют их, служа другим согласно своей природе. Поэтому естественным образом есть разные варны. И когда вайшнавы смогут удовлетворить свои запросы без обращения к структурам извне, и может возникнуть дайви-варнашрама, с Кришной в центре. А пока - просто надо по этикету различать в мире более благочестивых и невинных людей и общаться с ними по необходимости, с преданными дружить, непреданных избегать. И учиться видеть Кришну во всем, вот этому надо сейчас учиться - а не утопии изобретать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В одну деревню съехались по наставлению гуру несколько семей. Отстроили дома. Только вот новые дома оказались богаче, чем у изначальных поселенцев, которые проводили у себя программы, как основатели общины, и Божества были только у них, а новенькие были как бы начинающие... и что же. Через несколько лет, когда менее имущие обзавидовались на тех, кто богаче имуществом - все просто развалилось. Приехавшие позднее попродавали дома и уехали. Вот вам и вся российская варнашрама нашего времени.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И зачем, вообще, создавались совместно живущие и работающие общины в Венгрии и Чоупатти


Затем что в Венгрии все держится на личности Е.С.Шиварамы Свами, которому  помогал деньгами его брат, это небедная семья. Плюс на деньгах гос-ва, это особенность Венгрии, что граждане там могут жертвовать религиозной организации по своему выбору ради снижения налоговой ставки. Поэтому они сразу смогли завести коров и даже сейчас могут прекрасно содержать их, хотя и не получают много молока, но есть прибыль и от туристов с оз. Балатон. Члены венгерской "Долины Кришны" не имеют прав на землю и дом, он не передается по наследству. По прошествии 10 лет члены общины получают статус, по которому их пожизненно обеспечивают, насчет собственности на дом и землю через 10 лет - не знаю. Слышала, что когда наши преданные туда попадали, некоторые пытались начинать что-то "улучшать", и их просили прекратить - это правильно. В данном случае гуру выполняет, можно сказать, роль и брахмана, и кшатрия - землевладельца, у которого работают праджйи - подданные. 

В Чоупати (Дели) - очень много вайшнавов, которые с легкостью присоединяются, поскольку это Индия + все держится на личности Е.С.Радханатхи Свами, который смог создать общину с правильными отношениями. И я уверена, что делийские вайшнавы спокойно общаются в миру не только с вайшнавами.

----------


## Варган

> Преданным надо не "общаться с викарми", а давать свое общение, общаясь с разными людьми по необходимости и по этикету. Это разные вещи.


Каким образом "дать общение" начальнику на работе, которому не нравятся твои бусы из туласи на шее, и шикха, и то, что  кто-то из его знакомых видел тебя на харинаме на улицах? Если ты зависишь от кого-то, то он тебе даёт общение, а не ты. 
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур писал, что просто жить среди непреданных для вайшнава - грех. Что уж говорить о том, чтобы зависеть от материалистов экономически и дисциплинарно. Шрила Прабхупада чётко сказал:  "В городах мы заинтересованы для проповеди, но мы не можем [там] представить идеальную систему варнАШрамы. Это возможно только на фермах, поэтому они очень важны" (Письмо ДжиБиСи Австралии от секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады, 10 августа 1977 года). Мы можем сколько угодно думать и рассуждать, что хорошо жить в городе, но у ачарьев было другое мнение.

----------


## VitaliyT

Ну давайте соберемся где нибудь хотя бы пока в интернете, группе, и подумаем вместе что и как можем сделать. Я предлагал несколько лет назад, но мало кто откликнулся. И надо место выбрать хорошее. Может быть, Краснодарский край? там тепло, там все растет хорошо.
ИСККОН мы можем привлечь уже к какому-то имеющемуся проекту конкретному. Если будет сильная группа, то будет и поддержка. Я уверен.
Пока можно собраться в группе, в скайпе, например, обсудить какие-то вещи. Что нам это мешает сделать. Если есть группа такая - я готов присоединиться. Если нет, давайте создадим. Все начинается с идеи и обсуждения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Как было верно замечено, все удачные проекты находятся под руководством опытных наставников. Без таковых любые проекты всегда разваливаются. Поэтому надо искать брахмана-вдохновителя, который будет единогласным авторитетом, а потом только остальное решать.

Бхактивикаша Свами, кажется, очень вдохновлен такими проектами? Кто-то знает, у него есть успешные общины с коровами, посевами и т.д.?

Еще, кажется, Дханешвари прабху? Есть у него успешные проекты, кто знает?

----------


## Варган

> Это было в самом начале, когда первым ученикам надо было обучаться садхане. А сейчас в храмы все не поместятся ) тем более в фермы ) А дальше привлекшихся людей будет больше и больше.


Интересно, а чем привлекутся новые люди, если мы сами не следуем тому, что проповедуем? Если ачарья говорит: "Защищайте коров, живите простой жизнью", а мы этого не делаем, то искренний человек почувствует фальшь.

----------


## VitaliyT

А наставник должен быть на месте всегда. Удаленно не получится ничего организовать. Самим нужно тоже уметь организовываться.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Никого ждать не надо нам самим надо что-то делать это в наших интересах.

----------


## VitaliyT

тут еще важнейший вопрос - это финансовое благополучие. Если все почти нищие, то откуда возьмутся лакшми для благополучной общины? -)
может надо этот вопрос решать в первую очередь целенаправленно?
Или уезжать без копейки в кармане в деревню и ягодами питаться?... Нужно как-то, наверно, серьезно всё обдумать и реально действовать. Я как финансист, экономист, в прошлом бизнесмен, а в настоящем самозанятый могу поделиться какими-то своими знаниями и опытом. Могу в реальный проект вложить свои силы, время. Но если есть такие же как я, то милости просим.
Я не рабоаю на карми, живу давно в деревне, работаю на себя, через интернет. Обеспечиваю полностью себя и свою семью вполне нормально. Могу это делать из любой другой деревни. Мне нужен только интернет.
Но не все же так. Большинство работают на дядю
А работать на земле никто не сможет сразу. Не привыкши. Поэтому нужны какие-то реальные вещи. Возле крупного города, проекты конкретные предпринимательские и т.д. Но если есть ллюди реальные, а не просто желание абстрактное без конкретных дел.

----------


## Anna

В этой теме многие вайшнавы высказывают свои личные мнения, отличающиеся от мнения их парам-гуру - Шрилы Прабхупады, но здесь звучат и его конкретные указания и мнения. 
Одно из отличий вайшнавов, которые спорят с Прабхупадой или говорят слово "невозможно", от своего парам-гуру в том, что в его словарном запасе такого слова не было. Он сказал даже однажды, что "невозможно" - это слово из лексикона дураков. Если Прабхупада считает что-то возможным, значит, оно возможно, и надо просто работать над этим, а не приводить тысячи аргументов в пользу того, что это плохо, утопично или невозможно.

----------


## VitaliyT

Надо организовать какую-то крупную конференцию на эту тему. В сентябре интересно будет ли этой теме уделено внимание на фестивале. К кому обращаться по этому вопросу на фестивале, никто не подскажет? отдельная тема если будет эта, то будет сразу же отзыв и конкретные шаги.
Здесь на форуме нет преданных почти. Очень мало. Но на бхакти-врикшах всегда много желающих, но собрать всех желающих, из них 10% реальных людей, тогда будет толк. Но как это сделать? Надо через такие вот фестивали. Я скорее всего буду на фестивале в сентябре, если будет там отдельный блок на эту тему, то можно будет там это все обсудить вживую.

Площадка нужна какая-то для широкого общения.

Всё можно сделать, просто нужно желание. К кому обращаться из организаторов фестиваля чтобы сделать отдельный блок на эту тему. Не просто общие разговоры. А конкретные вещи обсудить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Интересно, а чем привлекутся новые люди, если мы сами не следуем тому, что проповедуем?


Новые люди привлекутся отнюдь не вами и не тем, чему и как вы следуете, а качествами Кришны, качествами гуру, книгами Шрилы Прабхупады. Так что незачем  брать на себя так уж много. 





> Если ачарья говорит: "Защищайте коров, живите простой жизнью", а мы этого не делаем, то искренний человек почувствует фальшь.


Это общие указания. Для кого-то переехать в деревню защищать коров - это простая жизнь. Для кого-то - это максимально сложная жизнь, не соответствующая его качествам. Для кого-то это - проповедь отказа от мясоедения. Очень умное решение, кстати. Один новый вегетарианец спасает несколько коров. 

Также Шрила Прабхупада говорил другие вещи. Например, ничего не меняйте, просто добавьте Кришну в свою жизнь. С Харрисона даже обеты не стал брать. Гуру видит природу ученика. И понимает, как кого занять в служении, чтобы ученик мог максимально быть полезным миссии на своем месте. 

Варнашрама нужна тем, кто не может следовать принципам преданного служения, для постепенного продвижения по пути.  А все, кто предались полностью, следуют санатана-дхарме - проповеди и поддержании миссии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Это слова Прабхупады, совсем недавно читала об этом опять.

Сколько же можно это все обсуждать... Если кто-то не знает, что ему делать по жизни, под какую категорию преданных он подпадает, нужно ли ему вообще проталкивать приоритет защиты коров над остальными сферами миссии, или приоритет строительства варнашрамы в миссии Господа Чайтаньи и обвинять других в фальши и бездействии -  надо бы сначала обо всем этом спросить у своего наставника или гуру. А то со стороны смешно смотрится.

----------


## VitaliyT

Пишите в скайп: v1tsay 

Будем организовывать группу из реальных преданных, желающих жить на земле, в своем доме, возле крупного города, со всей инфраструктурой для себя и семьи. Если нет денег никаких, доходов не связанных с местом, то сейчас вряд ли Вы будете полезны для создания такого поселения. Будем общаться, объединяться.-)
Время есть, еще 3 года. Я говорил через 5 лет всё будет. Всё будет у нас через 3 года уже.-) По милости Кришны и наших усилий.-)

Сейчас по совокупности критериев больше всего подходит Краснодарский край - г. Краснодар или ближайшие станицы.

Москва отпадает - слишком дорого, слишком холодно, слишком грустно всё.


Всем кому это не нужно могут проходить мимо, не говорить о том, что это не нужно, что у Вас ничего не получится. Что это невозможно. Живите по своему усмотрению. Но есть много желающих жить на земле в среде преданных. Это мечта многих.

не нужны никакие "умные" мнения. Нужны люди, на фестивале как-то нужно эту тему реально поднять. Попробуем это сделать.


Из других вариантов есть только уехать в Маяпур или Вриндаван. Если не будет разумных преданных в России, то я так и сделаю, скорее всего. Но есть еще 3 года у нас. Шансы это реализовать есть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Делайте-делайте  :smilies:  
Вот только недавно наши опытные, успешные, уехавшие было преданные вернулись с Краснодарского края - обратно ) на фронт проповеди ) вкус миссии Господа Чайтаньи посильнее будет, чем красивая жизнь в теплых краях - для своей семьи )) недалеко от города со всей инфрастуктурой ))

Это же обычный переезд в лучший климат в пригород, при чем здесь простая жизнь, защита коров и варнашрама. Тысячи людей так переехали, и вовсе не преданные решаются да переезжают, устраиваются поближе к морю, кому карма позволяет.

В Краснодарском крае поселение Адити Дукхахи д., и никто это не собирается критиковать.  Но это не показательный пример для всех, это для тех, кто например, на фондовой или валютной бирже зарабатывает.

----------


## VitaliyT

Это поселение далеко от цивилизации. Краснодар крупный город. Там все возможности и для проповеди есть и для всего остального.

Простая жизнь заключается в том, чтобы не критиковать других. Не язвить. В этом простота. А усилий на земле больше чем в городе нужно приложить и в огороде и в доме. В городе если преданный работает на предприятии, то из него все соки выжимают. Я работал в Москве, в разных местах, и в финансовом секторе, и разнорабочим. 

Конечно же, в первую очередь обращение к взрослым прабху. Матаджи должны быть под защитой мужчин, не их дело организовывать все эти вещи и вести дискуссии. -)

Проповедь всегда должна быть на примерах. Нет ничего лучше личного примера.-)

Москва тоже хороша для жизни. У каждого свой выбор. Везде хорошо. -)

Я бы вообще не вступал в дискуссии с милыми Матаджи, которых мы должны оберегать и защищать. И в городе, и в деревне.


Есть еще и программисты. Они тоже работают удаленно. Также есть предприниматели, которые могут перевезсти свой строительный бизнес или другой какой-нибудь, например, с/х. Много есть вариантов. Почему Вы только биржей интересуетесь ? -)

И никто не говорит никогда "ДЛЯ ВСЕХ". -)
Всем не нужно, но у кого есть желание такое - почему бы нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А наставник должен быть на месте всегда. Удаленно не получится ничего организовать. Самим нужно тоже уметь организовываться.


А кто будет наставник в вашей успешной общине? Ведь это главный вопрос, на самом-то деле.

----------


## VitaliyT

Взрослые преданные должны объдиняться, не дети. Но и среди врозлых, большинство дети. 
У преданных уже должно быть понимание, кто их учитель, как он развивается. Фестивали рядом, храм рядом тоже уже есть. В таком формате не должно быть главного, все взрослые люди, никаких вымышленных правил, только реалии жизни. А реальность в том, что мы просто будем проживать рядом и вместе по ходу дела организовывать проекты разные. Это живой процесс. Это же не одна компания, где нужен руководитель, это просто организованные какие-то общие усилия, координировать разные вопросы будут разные люди по ходу дела. В ИСККОН тоже нет одного лидера, но как-то все живет и развивается. Нельзя одного человека ставить в руководители. Нет доверия ни к кому и не будет у большинства. Все должно быть просто организовано, без насилия.

Когда я писал про наставника, я имел ввиду что организаторские силы должны быть на месте, не один человек. Иначе все это будет превращаться в мелкие кружки одного "гуру" или гуру. Не важно. Тут всегда будет местечковость, маленький масштаб и недовольства.

В таком месте не должно быть проблем с переездом и продажей дома если понадобится. Если не будет желания. Не нужно отгораживаться от всех и вся. Мы просто аккуратненько встроимся в существующую систему и всё.
И бегать кричать по улицам и пугать прохожих тоже не надо. Мы же не в Индии.



Есть и другой вариант. Когда всё организует 1 человек. ПОлностью, ну или одно лицо, организация под чьим-то руководством.
Этот вариант тоже есть. И более того он более реальный чем объединятьс всем вместе. Но он малореализуем. Никому одному все это делать не нужно будет. А если такой человек будет, с такими возможностями, то он скорее всего это в Индии будет делать...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А наставник должен быть на месте всегда. Удаленно не получится ничего организовать.





> У преданных уже должно быть понимание, кто их учитель, как он развивается. 
> Нельзя одного человека ставить в руководители. Нет доверия ни к кому и не будет у большинства.


Вы как-то по-детски, то одно говорите, то другое. Определитесь, план разработайте, идеологию. На месте всегда вы будете, наверное. Наверное вы и будете наставник? Или совет наставников будет из глав семей?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Время есть, еще 3 года. Я говорил через 5 лет всё будет. Всё будет у нас через 3 года уже.-) По милости Кришны и наших усилий.-)
> 
> 
> Москва отпадает - слишком дорого, слишком холодно, слишком грустно всё.
> 
> 
> 
> не нужны никакие "умные" мнения.
> 
> ...


Мда   :doom:  Далеко вы так не продвинетесь, прабху.

----------


## VitaliyT

Матаджи
Вы будете участвовать в организации этого процесса? Я не могу скрашивать Ваш досуг. У меня и другие дела есть. -) Ну не женское это дело... Поймите -)

Организаторские усилия должны быть на месте, кто будет там проживать и будут решать совместно что и как им делать и какие проекты реализовывать. А учитель, духовный учитель, это другая тема. Он не должен жить в этом месте и в этой общине. 

Ну спасибо за советы. План, идеология... Все просто. План уже открыт - скупать землю рядом и строить дома. И вместе организовывать разные конкретные проекты. У каждого проекта свой наставник, скорее руководитель. Ферма - один человек, стройка  - другой. А все вместе обсуждаем и общими усилиями чего-то добиваемся.

Повторюсь, не нужен никакой один лидер. Это другая концепция. Там где лидер, там должно быть и финансы его. Все он должен делать один. И уже подряжать других. Этот вариант возможен, но пока такого человека нет. Поэтому мы другой вариант обсуждаем.

----------


## VitaliyT

Kasturika d.d. 

Продвинемся!
Еще как.-)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи
> Вы будете участвовать в организации этого процесса?


Мы уже участвовали в таком проекте, с деревней, коровами и т.п. Поэтому и вас предупреждаем о возможных препятствиях. Вам, Виталий, надо не выдумывать таблицу Менделеева, а больше интересоваться опытом других общин. Поскольку их было великое множество.




> Kasturika d.d. 
> 
> Продвинемся!
> Еще как.-)


Удачи!

----------


## VitaliyT

> Мы уже участвовали в таком проекте, с деревней, коровами и т.п. Поэтому и вас предупреждаем о возможных препятствиях. Вам, Виталий, надо не выдумывать таблицу Менделеева, а больше интересоваться опытом других общин. Поскольку их было великое множество.


Опыт других общин обязательно надо учитывать. Вы безусловно правы, матаджи. Ей богу, одно удовльствие общаться с Вами, милые дамы. -) Опыт известен, изучен.

Препятстиве главное - одно - лакшми, в простонародье деньги, скорее их отсутствие. Поэтому в этом направлении и нужно копать. -)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну я посмеялась хорошо над рассуждениями, кто может участвовать в дискуссиях ) 

Но идея хорошая, несколько крепких одного статуса семей могут многое сделать.  




> План уже открыт - скупать землю рядом и строить дома. И вместе организовывать разные конкретные проекты. У каждого проекта свой наставник, скорее руководитель. Ферма - один человек, стройка - другой.


А дома для шудр тоже будете строить? или они (подсобные рабочие и работники фермы) у вас в маленьких домиках для прислуги, или во времянках будут жить? *или вы им сразу свою улицу построите в вашей успешной общине?*  

Наставник - это духовный лидер, он в мирские дела не вмешивается, если не просят.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Удачи!


Спасибо

и Вам удачи и успехов во всех делах! Нектаринки Шрилы Прабхупады просто супер!!!

----------


## VitaliyT

Рад что повеселил немного-)

хотя, и налёт серьезности тоже есть. 

Про шудр отвечу.

Всё индивидуально. Каждый будет жить там, где он захочет и сможет. Никто не собирается никаких правил устанавливать странных. Если есть возможность, построят дом, если нет, будут снимать. 

Что касается рая на земле и духовного учителя.

Не рай, а Вайкунтха. Там где собираются преданные это Вайкунтха. Мы не собираемся ублажать свои чувства. -)
Духовная жизнь это индивидуальный процесс, мы не строим ашрам одного учителя. Это не наш проект. Мы мирские вещи обсуждаем. Приземленные. Поесть, крыша над головой, молочко свое, овощи, ягоды, чистый воздух, нектарное общение и киртаны в кругу преданных Кришне друзей и знакомых. И всё. Никакой романтики.
А духовный прогресс за счет поездок и общения во Вриндаване, с духовным учителем, в общении со старшими развитимы преданными, и т.д. А главное, за счет своего горячего желания достичь Кришну. -)

----------


## VitaliyT

Наше дело уже получило благославение двух прекрасных вайшнави!  Спасибо Кришне!
Всё будет хорошо, я надеюсь. -)
На фестивале попробуем развить тему.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *Мы мирские вещи обсуждаем. Приземленные.* Поесть, крыша над головой, молочко свое, овощи, ягоды, чистый воздух, нектарное общение и киртаны в кругу преданных Кришне друзей и знакомых. И всё. Никакой романтики.
> А духовный прогресс за счет поездок и общения во Вриндаване, с духовным учителем, в общении со старшими развитимы преданными, и т.д. А главное, за счет своего горячего желания достичь Кришну. -)


Что и требовалось доказать. Усадьбы, коровы, экология и жизнь на природе  - для тех, кто не собирается активно проповедовать и активно быть в миссии. Поэтому всяческие _намеки_ насчет того, а ПОЧЕМУ ЭТО ИСККОН ничего не делает для варнашрамы... искренние люди нас не поймут... и т.п. - проиллюстрированы. Кому надо - делает это сам, поскольку это вопросы наследования и собственности. Также никто из таких семей не собирается брать на себя ответственность за другие, менее защищенные финансово семьи. Как бы это сделали кшатрии. По крайней мере, я таких еще не встречала.  

Если у них получится, эти преданные со своими поселениями будут хорошими вдохновляющими примерами для таких же вдохновенных хороших семей преданных. 

А кто приняли миссию Шри Кришны Чайтаньи полностью - им почти что все равно, где жить... где люди, им даже лучше. Они иными вкусами живут. 

Как писал Индрадьюмна Свами, в молодости я мечтал жить в пасторальных пейзажах. А сейчас мечтаю о загазованных улицах, пробках и плавящемся асфальте. Это высшее проявление настроения, но направление понятно. 

Надеюсь, новеньким участникам темы стало понятнее.

----------


## Варган

> Что и требовалось доказать. Варнашрама, коровы, экология и жизнь на природе  - для тех, кто не собирается активно проповедовать и активно быть в миссии. Поэтому всяческие высказывания насчет того, а ПОЧЕМУ ЭТО ИСККОН ничего не делает для варнашрамы!? - наглядно проиллюстрированы. Кому надо - делает это сам. 
> 
> А кто приняли миссию - им все равно, где жить. Потому что они иными вкусами живут. 
> Надеюсь, новеньким участникам темы стало понятнее.


Не судите по одному высказыванию.  Есть чёткие указания Шрилы Прабхупады, как организовать проповедь на селе.

----------


## VitaliyT

Про проповедь кстати добавлю пару слов.

Истинная проповедь в моем понимании не книжки раздавать у метро, хотя, это очень важная миссия. А дать знания тем кто слушает и давать их регулярно, общение, реализации. Знакомым, друзьям, родственникам.

И такую проповедь каждый ведет в меру своих возможностей. Своим примером. Ничто так не показательно и не действует сильно как личный пример. Если это есть, то это лучшая проповедь, испытано много раз.

Человек, который разумен, может привлечь гораздо больше разумных людей в общество преданных, но если он фанатик, то он не может дать ничего. Он нищий. Нищий не может дать ничего, духовно нищий, в первую очередь.

Нужно быть, тогда можно дать. 

Миссия у каждого одна - достичь Кришну. Миссия в этом.

(включаем погромче)

Духовный прогресс это постоянные усилия учителя. Который направляет ученика, который внимает и слушает. Дать направление это лишь малая толика в работе над достижением результата. Это как сказать - что вот, есть такая специальность - врач. А научить человека, сделать врачом, помочь ему, это уже совсем другое. 

Поэтому нужно самим выполнить свою миссию, достичь Кришну. Тогда все рядом тоже смогут это сделать.

Но я согласен, что преданному везде хорошо. Процесс внутреннего развития он не зависит от внешних обстоятельств по сути.
Люди такие слабенькие сейчас, мышление такое слабенькое, плохо развитое, что только долговременная поддержка учителя может дать возможность вырваться из этой слабости, из этой духовной деградации.

А то у нас так иногда получается. ВЫ слышали что есть врачи? да, слышал, они такие классные, это так здорово! И начинают всем рассказывать про то какие врачи замечательные. Ходить по улицам и кричать - врачи это лучшая профессия в мире! Становитесь врачами.... А когда приходит желающий стать врачом все крикуны куда-то пропадают. Он говорит - я хочу стать врачом. Стоп, а где учителя, чтобы я стал врачом. Где все Вы кто кричал и звал меня. Как я стану врачом? Кто меня научит. Это же надо 10 лет учится... Ай ай ай... И уходит. Зачем звали, так и не понял...

ХАРЕ КРШНА!!!

----------


## Варган

> Новые люди привлекутся отнюдь не вами и не тем, чему и как вы следуете, а качествами Кришны, качествами гуру, книгами Шрилы Прабхупады. Так что незачем  брать на себя так уж много.


Я лично беседовал с новыми людьми, которых оттолкнуло просто невнимательное и рассеянное поведение преданных во время киртана на программе. Это им показалось фальшью и оскорблением Святого Имени. Хотя сами эти люди воспевают мантру дома и читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады и любимая книга в анкете на сайте вконтакте у них указана - "Нектар преданности". И на программу ИСККОН  они больше не придут. 

Если в Движении почти никто не следует указаниям ачарьи-основателя о создании сельских общин вайшнавов, которые есть практически в каждой его книге и многочисленных лекциях и беседах, то для чего всё это? Для того, чтобы просто распространять его книги, как некая рекламная фирма, которая сама не следует этим книгам?





> Также Шрила Прабхупада говорил другие вещи. Например, ничего не меняйте, просто добавьте Кришну в свою жизнь. С Харрисона даже обеты не стал брать. Гуру видит природу ученика. И понимает, как кого занять в служении, чтобы ученик мог максимально быть полезным миссии на своем месте. 
> 
> Варнашрама нужна тем, кто не может следовать принципам преданного служения, для постепенного продвижения по пути.  А все, кто предались полностью, следуют санатана-дхарме - проповеди и поддержании миссии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Это слова Прабхупады, совсем недавно читала об этом опять.


Вот слова Шрилы Прабхупады на эту тему:

"Хари-Шаури: Но в своей практической проповеди Чайтанья Махапрабху занимался только тем, что побуждал их [людей] воспевать.

Прабхупада: Для обычного человека это невозможно.

Хари-Шаури: Что, просто побуждать людей воспевать?

Прабхупада: Хм?

Хари-Шаури: Он ввел только воспевание.

Прабхупада: *Но кто будет воспевать? Кто будет воспевать?*

Сатсварупа: Но если они не будут воспевать, то уж тем более они не будут проходить обучение в варнашраме. Воспевание — самое легкое.

Прабхупада: *Воспевание будет продолжаться, но вы не можете ожидать, что люди будут воспевать как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Они даже не могут шестнадцать кругов повторять - и эти мошенники собираются стать Чайтаньей Махапрабху.*

Сатсварупа: Да. Но если они, по крайней мере, будут воспевать и принимать прасад…

Прабхупада: Воспевание будет продолжаться. Оно не прекратится. Но в то же время, должна быть установлена варнашрама-дхарма, чтобы сделать путь более легким.

Хари-Шаури: Ну, по крайней мере, мое собственное понимание заключается в том, что воспевание было введено в век Кали, поскольку следовать варнашраме невозможно.

Прабхупада: Воспевание не будет остановлено, поскольку оно очищает ум.

Хари-Шаури: Поэтому было введено воспевание, чтобы заменить собой все другие системы типа варнашрамы и тому подобное.

Прабхупада: *Да, воспевание может заменить [всё прочее], но кто собирается это делать? Люди… Люди не настолько продвинуты. Если вы попытаетесь имитировать воспевание Харидаса Тхакура, то это невозможно.*

Сатсварупа: *Мы говорим им, чтобы они продолжали работать, но и воспевали так же.*

Прабхупада: Да. Тхакаха апанара кадже, Бхактивинода Тхакур. Апанара каджа ки. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендовал: стхане стхитах. И если они не остаются в стхана, тогда придет воспевание сахаджиев. Как, например, у сахаджиев тоже есть четки и …, но у них еще три дюжины женщин. Такого рода воспевание будет происходить. Как, например, наш ... (имя убрано). Он не был достоин саннйасы, но получил саннйасу. И его уличили в связи с пятью женщинами. Поэтому необходима варнашрама-дхарма. В аптеках выставляют бутылки на витрины, но внутри у них не настоящее лекарство, а подкрашенная вода - такое просто не сработает. Поэтому варнашрама-дхарму следует ввести по всему миру, и…"
(Из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады 14 февраля 1977 года)

"Оставайтесь в своем положении" -  "стхане стхитах" - означает: "оставайтесь в той варне и ашраме, в которой находитесь и совершайте преданное служение", но это не означает: "продолжайте трудиться на викармическое общество 10-11 часов в день и общайтесь с материалистами, пытаясь выкроить время на преданное служение". 

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если грихастха не может жить в храме, то он должен сделать храм у себя дома, делать всё то же самое у себя дома. Но какой процент из грихастх, работающих в городе на викармической работе, следует полным стандартам личной садханы?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не судите по одному высказыванию.  Есть чёткие указания Шрилы Прабхупады, как организовать проповедь на селе.


Напишите об этом в раздел вопросов НС. Они этого не знают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я лично беседовал с новыми людьми, которых оттолкнуло просто невнимательное и рассеянное поведение преданных во время киртана на программе. Это им показалось фальшью и оскорблением Святого Имени. Хотя сами эти люди воспевают мантру дома и читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады и любимая книга в анкете на сайте вконтакте у них указана - "Нектар преданности". И на программу ИСККОН  они больше не придут.


А вы подошли к тем преданным, им этот случай  рассказали? 
передали тем людям их огорчение и извинение? 
Зачем вы это здесь-то пишете?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если в Движении почти никто не следует указаниям ачарьи-основателя о создании сельских общин вайшнавов


Вы же видите - кто вдохновлены, перебираются на землю и обустраиваются. 

Или вы тоже хотите, чтобы ИСККОН вкладывался, дарил дома и земли? А потом люди уходят или второе поколение  не следуют. Вы хотите заставлять всех присоединяющихся поголовно в село, или выборочно? Ведь так у Шрилы Прабхупады написано, *по-вашему*. Как отбирать в переселенцы будете? По жребию, по качествам? А если ни у кого нет качеств? Может быть, хватит уже этот детский сад разводить.

----------


## Варган

> А вы подошли к тем преданным, им этот случай  рассказали? 
> передали тем людям их огорчение и извинение? 
> Зачем вы это здесь-то пишете?


Да, подошёл и рассказал членам совета ятры. 




> Или вы тоже хотите, чтобы ИСККОН вкладывался, дарил дома и земли? А потом люди уходят или второе поколение  не следуют. Вы хотите заставлять всех присоединяющихся поголовно в село, или выборочно?


Ответ на эти вопросы - нет. Простите, пожалуйста, мне тут подумалось, что эти вопросы я должен задавать старшим преданным, а не они мне: каково их видение о том, как реализовать однозначные указания ачарьи-основателя о создании сельских общин.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Наше дело уже получило благославение двух прекрасных вайшнави!  Спасибо Кришне!
> Всё будет хорошо, я надеюсь. -)
> На фестивале попробуем развить тему.


Увы, мое благословение вы не получали. У вас же строительство усадьбы, ради блага своего и семьи, для спасения тех, кто около вас. На любое дело могут благословить только те, кто сами уже в этом преуспели, но увы, усадьбы у меня нет. Или ваши гуру или просто старшие для вас, знающие вас вайшнавы могут благословить, если видят, что это не будет хуже для вашей духовной жизни. Благословение - главная часть любого дела. И его не получают так - от "матаджи, которых надо защищать, которые не должны участвовать в дискуссии или организации" (ваши слова).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, подошёл и рассказал членам совета ятры.


Люди привлеклись книгами Прабхупады, как это всегда и бывает, а последователи не совершенны, разве звучит у Прабхупады, что все последователи совершенны? Есть этикет киртана, если были нарушения - надо исправляться. Если им просто что-то показалось, надо бы им тоже об этом сказать.  





> Простите, пожалуйста, мне тут подумалось, что эти вопросы я должен задавать старшим преданным, а не они мне: каково их видение о том, как реализовать однозначные указания ачарьи-основателя о создании сельских общин.


Задавайте старшим, не на общем форуме. Мое видение - не будет ИСККОН в это вкладываться, поскольку ферма, дома, земли должны быть в собственности грихастх с правом наследования.  

Единственно, где вложился сам гуру, но за свой счет - это "Долина Кришны". Бхакти Викаша Свами в Салеме строит на пожертвования поселение с храмом, но это не для грихастх, а скорее учебный центр. А вот в Юте - личный центр грихастх. Но им даже и мормоны помогали денежно, т.е. чрезвычайно благожелательное соседство. 

Если появится у нас такой лидер-грихастха, кто возьмет на себя ответственность - за ним возможно, и пойдут. Адити-духкхаха д. организует, но это просто фестивальный центр, не сельское хоз-во, а скорее туристический бизнес. И на сегодня есть опыт Казахстана и Томска, когда пошли за духовными лидерами, и потеряли свою собственность, из-за особенностей стран. Даже сами преданные говорили на этой волне некоторое время, что однако опасно перебираться туда, где ИСККОН что-то на земле организует. Так что у вас очень субъективное мнение насчет сельских поселений в России. И безответственно говорить, что у Прабхупады есть _однозначные_ указания насчет организации поселений. Он каждый раз обсуждал для разных стран и мест конкретно, где и какие земли покупать, какой климат, какое производство и т.п. Нет никаких четких указаний для России. Все под полную ответственность лидеров и добровольцев.

----------


## VitaliyT

-) 
Надеюсь, у Вас всё будет хорошо.


В целом есть такая тенденция, конечно. Ждать манны небесной. Когда кто-то другой придет и всё сделает. Таких большинство, конечно. ПО русски, проще говоря, халява. Любителей халявы много. Всё за них кто-то придет и сделает, даст. Ни в духовной ни в материальной жизни такие люди вряд ли достигнут успеха, т.к. без личных усилий не бывает результата. 
В первую очередь личность должен использовать свое тело, уникальные мозги, развивать их, свое мышление. А не ждать манны небесной...

Эх, это ли не главный бич? Нет желания думать, прикладывать усилия. Просто петь, просто ходить на работу, не думать. Мышление ШУДРЫ. И среди преданных таких большинство. Это очень и очень грустно... Дефицитное мышление... Ничего не могут дать такие люди, ни радости общения, вдохновения, ничего.... Но пытаются учить, давать советы налево и направо, непрошенные советы. СПАСТИ всех.... Грустно. Очень все это грустно. Поэтому и нужно Варнашрама...
Шудра не может давать советов другим. Он может только трудиться и учиться. Советы могут давать реально продвинутые, те кто стоит ВЫШЕ. Человек должен научиться определять кто он и какое положение реально занимает. 

Ну что поделать, такова реальность. Ее надо принять... Всё смешалось в доме Облонских... Кали-Юга... КРИШНА. ПОМОГИ НАМ

Дорогие преданные
пишите в скайп, будем вместе думать над реальными вещами, нет смысла вести пустые длинные дискуссии.-)

----------


## Варган

> Так что это безответственно говорить, что у Прабхупады есть _однозначные_ указания насчет организации поселений. Он каждый раз обговаривал для разных стран конкретно, где и какие земли, какой климат, какое производство и т.п. Нет никаких четких указаний для России.


Комнатная беседа (2) 8 октября 1977 года во Вриндаване 

Прабхупада: Никаких излишеств и предметов роскоши. Живите очень простой жизнью — и вы сбережёте время для повторения Харе Кришна.

Хамсадута: Да, Прабхупада.

Прабхупада: **Таково моё желание**. 
Не тратьте время на телесные удобства. Вы получили это тело. Вы должны что-то есть. Вы должны прикрывать себя. Поэтому производите свою собственную еду и производите свою собственную ткань. Не тратьте время на излишества и повторяйте Харе Кришна. Это — успех жизни. *Этим способом организуйте, насколько возможно, или на Цейлоне, или в Чехословакии, где бы то ни было…* Сберегайте время. Повторяйте Харе Кришна. *Не соблазняйтесь машинной цивилизацией.*

Хамсадута: Да, Прабхупада.

Прабхупада: Это убивающая душу цивилизация, этот образ жизни, особенно в европейских странах. *Везде, где угодно, вы можете наполнить её. Это не очень трудно. Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, где угодно. Прав ли я?*

Хамсадута: Да, Прабхупада. Мы сделаем это".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мышление ШУДРЫ. И среди преданных таких большинство. Это очень и очень грустно... Дефицитное мышление... Ничего не могут дать такие люди, ни радости общения, вдохновения, ничего.... Но пытаются учить, давать советы налево и направо, непрошенные советы. СПАСТИ всех.... Грустно. Очень все это грустно. Поэтому и нужно Варнашрама...


Глупости пишете. Вам уже написали, кому нужна варнашрама. Мне лично - не нужна. У меня давно есть все, что мне нужно и даже больше для счастья ) А вдохновение вам здесь никто не обязан предоставлять, вам на ошибки указывают, на сентименты и неследование этикету.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Прабхупада: Это убивающая душу цивилизация, этот образ жизни, особенно в европейских странах. *Везде, где угодно, вы можете наполнить её. Это не очень трудно. Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, где угодно. Прав ли я?*


Вы меня простите, я не могу читать ваши переводы, нечетко ... извините. Ставьте оригиналы по крайней мере. 

И попробуйте сказать эти слова Прабхупады Е.С.Бхакти Бхринге Говинде Свами или Е.С.Бхактиведанте Садху Свами. Наверное они их не знают. Интересно, что бы они вам  ответили. Может быть тогда вы бы поняли свой уровень ответственности. Живите просто сами на селе. Но вы не имеете никакого права судить других ВАЙШНАВОВ за их выбор.

----------


## VitaliyT

Надеюсь, найдутся другие преданные, которым интересно реально обсудить эту тему и, возможно, предпринять какие-то конкретные действия.

Всем спасибо -)
Откланиваюсь
Всем счастья и добра.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А кто будет наставник в вашей успешной общине? Ведь это главный вопрос, на самом-то деле.


Наш Манифест!
Наша Конституция!
Мы все будем советом наставников! :friends: 

Все живут там где хотят, где им лучше для материальной и духовной практики! :smilies: 
Каждый делает что может! :pyatak: 

Счастье сейчас и здесь! :heart: 

Даёшь Эволюцию! :kirtan: 

О Кришна пошли нам миллионы долларов для дайви варнашрамы! :dandavat: 

Объявляем конкурс для кандидатов в дайви варнашраму! :pandit: 

Мы построим новую цивилизацию на основе любви и доверия! :smilies: 

Предлагаю внести первую кандидатуру Вранджедра Кумара прабху! :namaste: 
Голосуйте! :help: 

Мы все должны стать не формальные а естественные гуру и наставники!

----------


## VitaliyT

Класс-)
что значит конкурс кандидатов?-)
кандидатов на что? не нужны никакие формальные лидеры... Это вряд ли чем-то закончится хорошим.-)
Кандидат в группу должен проявить собственное желание и инициативу. Никого насильно нельзя затащить. -)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Ого, какая горячая дискуссия понеслась...  :smilies: .
Вы говорите писать вам в скайп, а скайпа в вашем профиле не нашел.
Мало ли, вдруг что-то стукнет написать..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не верю пожеланиям "всем счастья и добра", когда при этом _большинству преданных_ приписывается мышление шудр, которые "не думают, а *просто поют* и просто ходят на работу". Сам-то он своей семье хочет счастье и к Кришне. А другие *просто поют* и на работу ходят. А он самозанятый и во Вриндаван или Майапур уедет, если здесь умных не обнаружится. И это все преданным читать предназначается, мда... Не дай Боже.

----------


## VitaliyT

Евгений

а я скайп написал в тексте сообщения  - v1tsay

Возможно, я подумаю еще, запишу видео, где изложу свои взгляды по этому вопросу. Выложу его здесь, может быть, это как-то усилит в правильном направлении дискуссию. Не знаю. одно дело писать. другое дело живое видео. Может быть, со временем будет группа, где мы совместно будем уже что-то думать и говорить для других и привлекать разумных преданных.

Кришна говорит в БГ, что не нужно прилагать излишних усилий в материальных делах. Мы приложим усилия в этом направлении, без ущерба большого для других своих текущих дел. Если будет реальный отклик и шансы на реализацию - то возьмемся по полной. В сентябре я скорее всего поеду в Краснодарский край. Буду все смотреть на месте, плюс на пару дней на фестиваль заеду. Возможно, там будут тоже преданные, кому реально интересна эта тема.

Что касается моей помощи. Могу рассказать про свои знания в сфере инвестиций, есть опыт с/х проекта, реализованный. Живу в деревне. Много нюансов за это время накопилось. С прошлого раза, когда на форуме поднимали эту тему откликнулось много преданных, передали много ценной информации. Но везде одна и та же проблема, безденежье, нищета, необустроенность. Но если найдутся преданные, кот. могут себя и свою семью обеспечивать, скучковаться вместе, то уже будет больше возможностей что-то дальше делать совместно. Идея очень простая.

Предлагаю не распыляться на абстрактные разговоры. Если у кого-то есть конкретные мысли по этому вопросу, по существу, предлагаю обсуждать в практической больше плоскости.

Каждый должен выполнять свои обязанности. Когда из милосердия человек начинает выполнять чужие обязанности, он начинает грешить тем самым. Муж должен воспитывать супругу и своих детей. -)

ПРизываю модераторов убавить пыл некоторых участников дискуссии, либо, придется обратиться в Гаагский трибунал... -)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Знаете, раньше был такой термин в компьютерах 2D, потом появился 3D. Точно так и слова Шрилы Прабхупады, они 3D, 
но если взгляд слушателя 2D, то он не видит всей картины просто потому что куда-то очень хочет, то есть он
в страсти. Страсть это конечно неплохо, вот и Враджендра Кумар про это говорит вот в этой прекрасной лекции
например https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPWgjHXOg-c
Но.. Ну сами подумайте, Пробхупада говорит "Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, 
где угодно."
Вот задумайтесь, кто вот эти "вы" о которых говорит Прабхупада? Почему вы решили что "Вы" - это каждый вайшнав?
Разве в ведах не написано, что вайшьи выращивают пищу? Где вы видели чтобы Кшатрии или Брахманы производили
собственную еду?
Когда Прабхупада В ЭТОМ КОНКРЕТНОМ СЛУЧАЕ говорит "ВЫ", очевидно он имеет в виду ВСЁ общество.
Не каждого конкретно, а ВСЁ общество вместе взятое, состоящее из кшатриев, шудр, брахманов и вайшьев, 
то есть ВСЁ общество выращивает свою еду, а конкретно не ВСЕ, а лишь склонные к этому вайшьи
и только они. Кажется так делается в варнашраме.

Обычно Прабхупада сожалел когда СТРАНЫ перестают выращивать еду. Допустим малайзия вместо еды
сейчас делает микросхемы, а еду покупает. Такое было сожаление у Прабхупады.
Он мог приехать и сказать малайзийцам "ВЫ должны выращивать свою еду".
Но это не значит, что инженеры, доктора, ученые, брахманы, солдаты и проч должны всё бросить
и выращивать свою еду.
Это как раз не будет варнашрамой. Это будет тотальной вайшьизацией. Почти как "коллективизация
всей страны" при коммунистах. Естественно что это не привело ни к чему хорошему и не приведет
если мы будем вновь наступать на эти грабли. Это будет еще более сильное разрушение варнашрамы
вместо восстановления к которому вы и все мы стремимся.

Что нужно, так это всего лишь чтобы каждый независимый сегмент общества стал независим
настолько насколько это касается его безопасности. Чтобы не было такого, когда цены диктуются
тем, кто не выращивает еды и соответственно зависим от неё. Должны быть возможность в каждом регионе
выращивать свою еду и не возить её с места на место в грузовиках и самолетах и покупать на бирже 
как сейчас это делается.

Но это совсем не значит что КАЖДЫЙ должен выращивать свою еду. Вот вам и 2D.
"Вы" - это не каждый. "Вы" - это каждый вайшья, если вы хотите восстанавливать варнашраму.

И такого вот плоского трактования писаний или высказываний Прабхупады полно сплошь
и рядом. И чтобы вот не было такой глупости, когда реально полезный совет Прабхупады
превращали в идею о всеобщей вайшьизации, деварнизации, вот для этого и нужны наставники,
которые имеют точку зрения гуны благости 3Д, а не страстную скорей скорей побольше и побыстрее 2Д.

То есть общины, села нужны там где их недостает, нужна возможность выращивать еду 
тем кто к этому склонен и это будет шагом к восстановлению варнашрамы. Но если всех
согнать в село, то это будет разрушением тех остатков варнашрамы, что есть сейчас.

----------


## VitaliyT

ЕвгенийК
не надо всем выращивать еду. Но мы можем жить поближе друг к другу. Это просто.кто-то будет выращивать и мы будем у них это покупать. Кто-то будет работать в городе, кто-то на ферме. Кто-то врачем, кто-то учителем. Нет проблем, всех не надо делать фермерами. Это глупо -)
Хотите - пожалуйста, делайте что считаете для себя возможным. Но можно же наладить общение в среде преданных вот таким практическим способом.-)


Не вижу сложности. Просто рядом жить возле крупного города на земле и каждый сам решает что ему делать. Но таким образом появляются колоссальные возможности совместных проектов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не верю пожеланиям "всем счастья и добра",


ну вот такой недостаток материального мира. Двойственность, как ни крути.
И сам спор от этого и больше ни от чего. Именно от двойственности
возникает непонимание и даже искры между людьми, которые в общем-то в целом стремятся
к лучшему.

----------


## VitaliyT

Евгений
я проконстатировал факт. Большинство шудры. В этом нет ни злости, ни оскорбления.-)
Просто поют и не думают - это тоже факт. И здесь нет ни злости, ни оскорбления. Отчаяние скорее. Готов открыто всем желающим помочь чем могу в общении. И это уже было в прошлый раз, люди писали, мы общались. Дело ведь не в обидах и двойственности -)
..
Дело в реалиях, которые не все готовы признавать.
И на форуме большинство на платформе ума находятся. 98%.
Не я в этом виноват. И констатация факта, диагноз - уже шаг вперед. Больно, неприятно, но это ФАКТ.

Если кто-то готов вступить в публичную дискуссию по этому вопросу серьезную, я готов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ЕвгенийК
> не надо всем выращивать еду. Но мы можем жить поближе друг к другу. Это просто.кто-то будет выращивать и мы будем у них это покупать. Кто-то будет работать в городе, кто-то на ферме. Кто-то врачем, кто-то учителем. Нет проблем, всех не надо делать фермерами. Это глупо -)
> Хотите - пожалуйста, делайте что считаете для себя возможным. Но можно же наладить общение в среде преданных вот таким практическим способом.-)
> 
> 
> Не вижу сложности. Просто рядом жить возле крупного города на земле и каждый сам решает что ему делать. Но таким образом появляются колоссальные возможности совместных проектов.


Мой практический совет из моего опыта опыт такой же. Именно возле города, не обязательно крупного, но и недалеко от крупного,
не дальше 100км от крупного и не дальше пару км от мелкого, желательно прямо на окраине.

Тогда, даже если ваше поселение обоснуют одни вайшьи, но  те шудры, брахманы и кшатрии которые родятся в вашем
поселении, они найдут себе направление для деятельности, не покидая вашу общину.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Мой практический совет из моего опыта опыт такой же. Именно возле города, не обязательно крупного, но и недалеко от крупного,
> не дальше 100км от крупного и не дальше пару км от мелкого, желательно прямо на окраине.
> 
> Тогда, даже если ваше поселение обоснуют одни вайшьи, но  те шудры, брахманы и кшатрии которые родятся в вашем
> поселении, они найдут себе направление для деятельности, не покидая вашу общину.


У меня где-то план в районе 10 максимум 15 км от крупного города либо в на окраине более мелкого. В целом мы сходимся в этом вопросе.
Краснодарский край - климат, фестивали и прочее. Плюс вопрос цены - Москва слишком дорого.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений
> я проконстатировал факт. Большинство шудры. В этом нет ни злости, ни оскорбления.-)
> Просто поют и не думают - это тоже факт. И здесь нет ни злости, ни оскорбления. Отчаяние скорее. Готов 
> открыто всем желающим помочь чем могу в общении. И это уже было в прошлый раз, люди писали, мы общались. 
> Дело ведь не в обидах и двойственности -)
> ..
> Дело в реалиях, которые не все готовы признавать.
> И на форуме большинство на платформе ума находятся. 98%.
> Не я в этом виноват. И констатация факта, диагноз - уже шаг вперед. Больно, неприятно, но это ФАКТ.
> ...


Ну вот зря вы про то что шудры не думают. Все думают, но не все знают как занять ум в служении.
Опять же тут отсылаю к вышеприведенной лекции Е.М. Враджендра Кумара Прабху.
А даже если знают, то не имеют сил. мама майя дуратьйайа. Они не виноваты, а лишь попали под влияние.
Поэтому бежать от них это не выход. Они везде. Вы думаете в селе люди думают? Отнюдь. Нужно 
терпеть близких, хоть это и больно, и занимать в служении. Тогда они получат силы "думать", как вы 
выражаетесь, но уже в правильном русле, чтобы выйти из под влияния этой майи "майам этам таранти те"
Имхо ваше бегство и ваше отчаяние вот как раз от нетерпения. На земле терпеть приходится не меньше.
Всё то же самое и если мы не научимся терпеть в принципе, а это важно, т.к. именно
"потерпех во имя господа спасется", не научимся терпеть хоть в городе, хоть в селе, то ваш переезд это будет
шило на мыло, и таких переездов я уже видел много.

Вот собственно об этом все вам и говорят. Проблема то кругом одна и та же и от себя не убежишь,
хотя вы правы, имея варнические склонности, преодолеть эту проблему каждому конкретному человеку
легче в определенной деятельности.

И вот переезд, смена деятельности, полезна именно в этом случае, когда направлена на то, чтобы
преодолеть свою проблему в той деятельности к которой склонен, а не сбежать от проблем 
окружающих и от своей проблемы не умения терпеть, и от своей тяжелой дхармы которую тоже нет
сил терпеть.

А те, кто вас отговаривают, если у вас есть такая склонность к такому труду, они тоже не правы.
Потому что действительно каждому лучше исполнять свою дхарму.

----------


## VitaliyT

Евгений

От чего я бегу? В том то и дело, что я не бегу от сложностей. От обязанностей. Я легко общаюсь с обычными людьми. И сейчас продолжаю общаться и в меру своих возможностей проповедовать. С чего Вы взяли что я бегу от чего то?
У меня есть проект, где я общаюсь в рамках него с материалистами. Нет проблем. Более того, проповедую в меру своих возможностей.
Я бегу, скорее иду к чему-то, а не от чего-то. -)

К чему? К общению с преданными, разумными преданными, совместному служению, возможно. -) не более того.

У меня нет склонности к работе на земле совсем. Просто в городе скучковаться практически невозможно. Во-вторых, на земле есть и другие возможности для проектов совместных. Земля дешевле в селе, на окраине, в деревне и т.д. 
Что касатеся защиты коров, то это здорово тоже. Почему нет, если мы сможем себе это позволить. Больше возможностей просто совместно, не более того.
-)

В этом плане самым лучшим примером могут служить еврейские общины. Организованно, функционально, и все это помогает, высвобождает время, поднимает качество и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У меня где-то план в районе 10 максимум 15 км от крупного города либо в на окраине более мелкого. В целом мы сходимся в этом вопросе.
> Краснодарский край - климат, фестивали и прочее. Плюс вопрос цены - Москва слишком дорого.


Юг имеет свою особенность, вы знаете, что яд, как и нектар зреет именно на солнце.
Как Вы знаете, на севере не бывает ядовитых животных, равно как и сладких плодов.
Если в человеке есть склонность к яду, ему нельзя жить на юге, т.к. этот яд в нем созреет.
Именно поэтому некоторые люди рождаются на севере. 
Солнце может сыграть с человеком дурную шутку, и его склонность к наслаждению
(например плодами, теплом, солнцем и т.д.), в общем просто склонность к наслаждению
прорастает на юге часто как минимум в неприятные формы.
Карма зреет на юге в разы быстрее чем на севере и не у всех
есть благочестие успевать её отрабатывать.
Игнатий Брянчанинов склонялся к мысли отсылать всех новоначальных иноков
в северные монастыри, и впоследствии тех из них, кто доказывали 
своей иноческой жизнью, что не склонны к наслаждению, отправлял в южные монастыри, 
т.к. для тех, кто способен не искушаться в присутствии искушения, на юге
возможен прогресс на порядки быстрее чем на севере.

Возможно вам пригодится для отбора желающих. Меня уже насторожили разговоры
про "тепло и всё растет", это классический пример, когда как раз надо ехать
на север, если кроме наслаждения теплом есть еще пусть и второстепенна идея
искать Кришну. А если эта идея первостепенная, то откуда разговоры о тепле?

----------


## VitaliyT

Тепло и всё растет это одно смысловое предолжение. Тепло, поэтому все растет.-)

А так, интуитивно понимал, что пишите, сейчас осознанно соглашаюсь. -) это видимо так и есть...
В Индии климат тоже не холодный... Хотя, есть север, Гималаи, но Вриндаванский климат не северный.

В целом согласен со смыслом. Что касается тепла, нет желания наслаждаться теплом, но и желания страдать от холода особо тоже нет. -) Точнее от 6 месячной зимы, это не столько эмоциональный дискомфорт, сколько чисто практический в плане возможности действий и событий.

Но люди там более эмоциональные, открытые, в каком-то смысле простые и какие-то негативные качества, как жадность проявлены сильнее. Это факт.

Что касается духовных целей. Вы поймите, это не вопрос первочередной важности - община и т.д.. Я занимаюсь и другими делами. Нет ни спешки, ни большого желания какого-то уехать на юга....
Это просто процесс эволюции во всех направлениях. Направлений наших усилий много, здоровье, благополучие. А духовная практика это основа, это самое главное для разумного человека. Иначе все теряет смысл. Поэтому не переживайте за меня в этом плане. Мой учитель всегда меня поддерживает и не дает мне забыть о главном. -)

Ваши советы полезны в практической части вполне уместны и полезны. Спасибо-)

Что касается концепции самой, нет смысла ее долго обсуждать. Это личный выбор и дело каждого. -) Никто не принуждает. 
Ветка посвящена этой теме, поэтому мы обсуждаем эту тему.


Кстати, я родился в Ташкенте, 16 лет прожил там. Могу сказать, что когда я приехал в Москву, проявились мои плохие качества. В Ташкенте я сам себе нравился больше. Но Москва дала возможности, которых не было в Ташкенте.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

ну в индию тем более не надо нашим людям ехать жить. Махараджам можно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но люди там более эмоциональные, открытые,


Да, потому что чем южнее, тем те в ком зреет праведность, те более благочестивы,
но те в ком зреет яд, те более ядовиты. В целом большее разнообразие как в
хорошую сторону, так и в плохую

Что вы собираетесь делать с их эмоциональностью и открытостью? Если наслаждаться,
то опять же это ложный путь. Хочу ехать туда где люди лучше... Сами посмотрите на логику.

С другой стороны мы все хотим на Вайкунтху. Это естественно. Но к счастью нас не пускают.
А вот на юг пускают. Главное, чтобы то, что в вас зреет было праведность, и тогда
смело можно ехать на юг. Но понятно, что каждого спроси, он будет бить себя
кулаком в грудь что он праведник. А приедет на юг и может деградировать.
Материальная природа труднопреодолима. Даже в присутствии настоящего наставника.
Поэтому Брянчанинов не полагался на наставников, а по умолчанию всех на север.
И реакция была знаете какая? Прятались. Вот вам монахи, вот вам искатели Бога.
Нужно быть искренним перед самим собой и знать что пряников не будет.

----------


## VitaliyT

Евгений, я там добавил про Ташкент.

А везде нужно быть честным перед самим собой. Что на юге, что на севере.
Боятся произростания плохих качеств в себе на юге это может и имеет какой-то смысл, но меня это вряд ли может остановить на деле....-)
Но быть осторжными нужно. В этом я полностью согласен. Наслаждаться там больше возможностей. Вы правы. Спасибо за замечание. Очень дельное.

Что касается Вайкунтхи. Надо метиться более прицельнее...  Иначе можно промахнуться. Это я говорю вполне серьезно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ну вот такой недостаток материального мира. Двойственность, как ни крути.
> И сам спор от этого и больше ни от чего.


Я ни с кем не спорю, для меня эта тема - жевание пережеванного, не интересна. Я лишь предложила Анне вопрос, насчет ее "вайшнавских поликлиник", "вайшнавских школ" и пр. Многие вовсе не понимают, кто такие Вайшнавы и что они здесь делают, и считают их частью варнашрамы. Не понимают, про кого именно Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что им нужна варнашрама. 

Цель Вайшнавов - бхакти, чистое, и они следуют санатана-дхарме, вечной деятельности души. Цели варнашрама-дхармы - для более приземленного уровня сознания, для тех, у кого более материалистичные желания и цели в жизни.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> К чему? К общению с преданными, разумными преданными, совместному служению, 
> возможно. -) не более того.
> 
> У меня нет склонности к работе на земле совсем. Просто в городе скучковаться практически невозможно. 
> Во-вторых, на земле есть и другие возможности для проектов совместных. Земля дешевле в селе, на окраине, 
> в деревне и т.д. 
> Что касатеся защиты коров, то это здорово тоже. Почему нет, если мы сможем себе это позволить. 
> Больше возможностей просто совместно, не более того.
> -)


Не подумайте, что я вас критикую или отговариваю, я и сам когда то вот так же думал, и многие
мои друзья то же. И не у всех из нас вышло как они надеялись.

Вот поэтому пишу, а не из желания покритиковать.

Вот ловлю вас на слове "совместно". Это слово тоже надо очень хорошо понимать.

Понимаете, когда тяжело терпеть, а служение - это большое терпение, то легче это делать
(нетерпение) в коллективе. То есть коллектив МОЖЕТ мешает служению. Ведь умирать то мы будем
в одиночку, не правда ли? И терпеть нам придется в одиночку. И помнить о Кришне в момент
смерти будем в одиночку. И вообще, служение Кришне всегда в одиночку. У каждой гопи свой Кришна.
Именно поэтому на Вайкунтху берут по одному, а не совместно.

Есть очень простой закон - в коллективе энергия делится между всеми. Если вы сами
служите, то и остальные заражаются от вас. Но если вы склонны не служить, а наслаждаться,
то тянете всех остальных назад. Поэтому хоть кто-то должен в коллективе быть тягловой силой.
Поэтому нужен хоть один чистый преданный.
Иначе коллектив вам не поможет, а искусит. Все известные монастыри, в которых люди достигали
чего-то, основывались не с бухты барахты, а чистыми преданными. Там и огороды и что хотите,
но они понимали, что это не главное, хотя и необходимое.

Возможностей наслаждаться в коллективе больше точно как и возможностей служить. Но основой служения 
является индивидуальная аскеза терпения, а основой наслаждения индивидуальная склонность к избеганию аскезы 
терпения.

Поэтому когда вы говорите что стремитесь к чему=то "совместно", то я опять навострил уши.
Это может свидетельствовать, что вы хотите сбежать от тяжести несения креста дхармы, ибо 
в коллективе это легче, не нести (даже под оправдание что мы типа служим). С другой стороны 
вы можете и тянуть всех, занимая всех в служении, но тогда вы бы не говорили слова "совместно".
Вы бы брали на себя всю тяжесть как это делает гуру, и он её берет совсем не совместно,
а крайне индивидуально. Просто берет на себя всю тяжесть и тянет. Вы не услышите от гуру
слово "совместно, скучковаться".

А раз есть такое слово, то значит вы не тянете еще, а как подозреваю, хотите сбежать от тяжести.
Распределить энергию среди всех, и вам же сразу легче. Именно поэтому МОГУТ БЫТЬ ваши 
слова "больно, отчание". Но могут и не быть. Вы сами лучше знаете.

По себе я замечаю, что начинаю мечтать о совместном, когда уж сильно тяжело становится.
Это слабость, даурбальям. Анартха.

Ставить такую анартху в оправдание переезда я бы лично не стал.

Тут в обществе преданных распространено слово "совместно". Это хорошее слово,
когда "совместно вокруг чистого преданного" или "совместо работать во славу Господа",
но второе - практически очень тяжело найти, если коллектив одних наслаждающихся, а мы
к сожалению именно таковые. Ум нужно направлять на памятование о Кришне индивидуально, но
если вокруг вас толпа, ничего не выйдет (кроме киртана конечно).

Есть варианты когда сама работа напоминает о Кришне и тогда совместно хорошо - это
практически всегда или в храме или на киртане. Не знаю, может есть еще примеры.
Но всё равно, даже если окружающие (или наушники) помогают напоминать о Кришне, аскеза, 
тяжесть служения ВСЕГДА индивидуальна. Без исключений.

Поэтому вот православные (простите, у меня часто такие примеры про православных), они делали
Лавры. Там тебе и совместное, там тебе и индивидуальное.
Одним людям показано совместное общежитие на каком-то этапе, а другим в силу их склонностей 
индивидуальное на каком-то этапе.
А иногда и чередовать. Но опять же кто может это определить, как не опытный наставник?
Это всё чрезвычайно сложные вещи, куда сложнее чем просто ехать и жить в общине.

Но это все решаемо. Это можно изучать, приглашать старших преданных, задавать вопросы,
и если вы искренне стремитесь к духовному прогрессу, всё получится несмотря на то, что
вопросы эти совершенно непростые. Исключительно непростые.

Также как и про коров.

Но если вы так - подальше от города, бо там они все только воспевают и ничего не понимают,
а мы тут щас как общиной развернемся и т.д., ну сами понимаете...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, я там добавил про Ташкент.


А, теперь понятно откуда вы такой горячий парень!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что касается Вайкунтхи. Надо метиться более прицельнее...  Иначе можно промахнуться. Это я говорю вполне серьезно.


Да, входите узкими вратами. Весьма прицельно. И чем дальше, тем прицельнее.

----------


## VitaliyT

Евгений

Спасибо большое. Глубоко копнули.
Тянуть я не готов, это факт. По крайней мере пока. Я не рассматриваю общину как средство для духовного развития. Я об этом уже сказал. Это социальное явление и проект. Для моего духовного развития в первую очередь - это общение  с учителями и следование своей садхане.
Есть 4 направления - дхарма, чувства, благополучие и особождение. Вот в общине скорее благополучия и чувства, чем дхарма и освобождение.
Моя жизнь вполне аскетична. Но аскеза также делает сердце жестким. Нужны все 4 направления соединить в одну цель - к Кришне.
Я лично не боюсь сложностей, но брать ответственность за других лично я не готов, поэтому говорю про совместные проекты. Я семейный человек, и знаю что такое брать на себя ответственность за других. В общине, повторюсь, не ставлю для себя лично в этом смысле каких-то духовных целей, скорее решение социальных вопросов, которые реально существуют, и которые тоже надо решать. Закрывать на них глаза не нужно, на мой взгляд. Но если делать из этого главное, тогда будет адхарма. Но у меня нет проблем и в общении особо с материалистами. Можно и в общем порядке. Нет большой проблемы. Но если можно по другому - почему нет? Само по себе это не плохо, плохо если из этого делать идею фикс.

Ведь идея очень простая. Очень. Просто больше делать совместных вещей. И всё. Детей водить вместе, чтобы они дружили друг с другом. Чтобы мы могли больше совместные программы проводить. Общаться в кругу равных. Питаться здоровыми продуктами.
Всё это можно делать и не в кругу преданных. А можно больше с преданными. Вот и вся разница.... Более того, с непреданными намного, намного легче. Вообще очень просто. С преданными все очень сложно всегда.... Но я не боюсь этих сложностей. Наоборот. Иду к ним. Бежать надо как раз от этой идеи, если человек боится сложностей. Проще как все делают делать. Но мы не ищем легких путей....-)
тут нет никакой супервысокой идеи духовной. Это просто здравый смысл....

----------


## VitaliyT

Пару слов про тянуть других людей.

Я знаю что это такое. Причем не просто кидать слова в пропасть. А реально тянуть. во-первых, семья.
Во-вторых, по своей проф. деятельности я с этим сталкивался. Чтобы добиться реального результата, там нужно изменить свое мышление, и я брался за людей и помогал и помогаю им это пройти. И тут не один день пообщаться, а из месяца в месяц работа должна идти. Из года в год. Прогресс очень медленно всегда и очень и очень легко отчаиться и всё бросить.

Так вот, это архи сложная задача. Нужно иметь большие силы от Кришны, чтобы брать больше людей под свою ответственность. Для этого нужно быть очень сильно духовно продвинутым. Мне бы самому со своими слабостями справляться стабильно. Поэтому, конечно, Вы правы, мы слабы.
И нужно знать и остерегаться своих слабостей. Поэтому нужна сильная цель. И другой цели не может быть, кроме как достичь Кришну. Все остальное просто меркнет вроде бы на фоне этой цели для разумного человека.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если вы решились, это хорошо, т.к. если вы признались что это вы решились, то вот вам и ответственность.
Жизнь в селе как благополучие и чувства, но также и помогает духовному прогрессу в том смысле, что
простая жизнь не слишком отвлекает ум от Кршны, по сравнению с допустим компьютерной работой.
Аскеза не ожесточает сердце в случае, если сердце или хотя бы ум помнят о Кришне.
В таком случае это аскеза во имя Господа и размягчает сердце.
Как электричество может использоваться для нагрева в печке, так и для замораживания
в холодильнике. Так и энергия аскезы, может использоваться для замораживания сердца,
и для растопления сердца, в зависимости от того, куда вы её тратите.

Цели у вас хорошие, рассуждения здравые и искренние, с божьей помощью у вас всё получится! Удачи Вам!

----------


## VitaliyT

Спасибо!
И Вам удачи и успехов во всем!
Мои поклоны

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так вот, это архи сложная задача. Нужно иметь большие силы от Кришны, чтобы брать больше 
> людей под свою ответственность.


Это и не возможно для искреннего откровенного перед собой человека, и в то же время уже невозможно от
этой ответственности отказаться, т.к. уже вы ответственны за семью и их благополучие теперешнее и
будущее и никак не отвертитесь.

Вот это и есть то место, которое абсолютно совершенно невозможно решить на текущем уровне сознания, а только лишь
через Кришну.

И чем больше вы чувствуете вашу ответственность, и чем эта ответственность больше, тем больше вам повезло,
т.к. тем меньше у вас шансов от неё отвертеться, а значит больше шансов таки решить этот вопрос единственно возможным образом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо! И Вам удачи и успехов во всем! Мои поклоны


Примите и мои поклоны Прабху. У вас хороший путь и нелегкое, но счастливое будущее.
Я вам даже завидую.. Удачи еще раз.

----------


## Варган

> Вы меня простите, я не могу читать ваши переводы, нечетко ... извините. Ставьте оригиналы по крайней мере.


Матаджи, оригиналы я выкладываю, просто Вы их не читаете: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post134645
Специально для Вас ещё раз: 
Room Conversation (2), October the 8th, 1977 in VrindAvana, page 1460. 

Prabhupada: No luxuries. Live very simple life and you save time for chanting Hare KRSNa.

Hamsaduta[: Yes, Prabhupada.

Prabhupada: *That is my desire.**

Don't waste time for bodily comforts. You have got this body. You have to eat something. You have to cover yourself. So produce your own food and produce your own cloth. Don't waste time for luxury, and chant Hare KRSNa. This is success of life. *In this way organize as far as possible, either in Ceylon or in Czechoslovakia , wherever*... Save time. Chant Hare KRSNa. Don't be allured by the machine civilization.

Hamsaduta: Yes, PrabhupAda.

Prabhupada: This is soul-killing civilization, this kind way of life, especially European countries. *Anywhere you can inhabit it. It is not very difficult. A cottage; you can produce your own food anywhere. Am I right?*

Hamsaduta: Yes, Prabhupada. We will do it.



Переведите, пожалуйста, по-своему.

----------


## Варган

> И попробуйте сказать эти слова Прабхупады Е.С.Бхакти Бхринге Говинде Свами или Е.С.Бхактиведанте Садху Свами. Наверное они их не знают. Интересно, что бы они вам  ответили. Может быть тогда вы бы поняли свой уровень ответственности. Живите просто сами на селе. Но вы не имеете никакого права судить других ВАЙШНАВОВ за их выбор.


Да я не имею права судить вайшнавов. Отрицательный результат - это тоже замечательный результат. Честь и хвала указанным Вами преданным за то, что они хотя бы пытались выполнить наставления своего гуру. Может быть, стоит учесть их ценный опыт? Крупнейшую сельскую общину виссарионовцев в глуши вдали от крупных городов никто не трогает, живут как хотят. А кришнаитов, попытавшихся создать фермы рядом с Алма-Атой и Томском, прессовать начали. Есть повод задуматься.  Современное атеистическое государство может более-менее спокойно отдать нам только тот ресурс, который больше никому не нужен, то есть землю вдали от города.


Из книги Шрилы Прабхупады "Нектар наставлений", текст 2:

"Бог устроил мир так, *что любой из нас, где бы он ни находился [в оригинале - в любой части мира]*, может жить в мире и покое, если у него есть небольшой участок земли и дойная корова. Чтобы заработать на жизнь, вовсе не обязательно куда-то уезжать: везде можно выращивать зерно и получать молоко от коров. Это разрешит все экономические проблемы". 
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/noi/2

Оригинал:
"By God’s arrangement, *anyone in any part of the world* can live very peacefully if he has some land and a milk cow. There is no need for man to move from one place to another to earn a livelihood, for one can produce food grains locally and get milk from cows. *That can solve all economic problems*".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Знаете, раньше был такой термин в компьютерах 2D, потом появился 3D. Точно так и слова Шрилы Прабхупады, они 3D, 
> но если взгляд слушателя 2D, то он не видит всей картины просто потому что куда-то очень хочет, то есть он
> в страсти. Страсть это конечно неплохо, вот и Враджендра Кумар про это говорит вот в этой прекрасной лекции
> например https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPWgjHXOg-c
> Но.. Ну сами подумайте, Пробхупада говорит "Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, 
> где угодно."
> Вот задумайтесь, кто вот эти "вы" о которых говорит Прабхупада? Почему вы решили что "Вы" - это каждый вайшнав?
> Разве в ведах не написано, что вайшьи выращивают пищу? Где вы видели чтобы Кшатрии или Брахманы производили
> собственную еду?
> ...


Прабху, очень интересное объяснение слов Прабхупады, спасибо.

----------


## Варган

> Но.. Ну сами подумайте, Прабхупада говорит "Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, 
> где угодно."
> Вот задумайтесь, кто вот эти "вы" о которых говорит Прабхупада? Почему вы решили что "Вы" - это каждый вайшнав?
> Разве в ведах не написано, что вайшьи выращивают пищу? Где вы видели чтобы Кшатрии или Брахманы производили
> собственную еду?
> Когда Прабхупада В ЭТОМ КОНКРЕТНОМ СЛУЧАЕ говорит "ВЫ", очевидно он имеет в виду ВСЁ общество.
> Не каждого конкретно, а ВСЁ общество вместе взятое, состоящее из кшатриев, шудр, брахманов и вайшьев, 
> то есть ВСЁ общество выращивает свою еду, а конкретно не ВСЕ, а лишь склонные к этому вайшьи
> и только они. Кажется так делается в варнашраме.


Шрила Прабхупада под "вы" имеет в виду в целом общину вайшнавов, не обязательно каждого её члена. Смысл в том, что экономическая основа вайшнавской общины должна быть - сельское хозяйство, а вовсе не работа по найму на материалистов, и даже не создание "чисто вайшнавских" промышленных предприятий, фабрик, заводов и  покупка продуктов питания, выращенных материалистами.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Варнашрама существует всегда в искажённой либо изначальной форме просто надо добавить кришну в свою жизнь.

----------


## Варган

Из беседы во время утренней прогулки, 28.10.75, Найроби

*Прабхупада*: Чтобы получать необходимые финансы для поддержки программ, проводимых здесь просите пожертвования. Продавайте книги. Вот и все. Иначе откуда вы получите финансы?

*Гьяна*: Есть одна идея: организовать ферму, и выращенные фрукты и овощи продавать, в таком духе. 

*Прабхупада*: Если вы создаете ферму ради финансовой поддержки, это не будет успешным. *Вам следует создавать ферму, чтобы поддержать себя. Вот и все. Выращивайте свои собственные продукты. Выращивайте сырье для одежды. Нет необходимости получать финансовую помощь со стороны.* Выращивайте достаточно своего зерна, риса, дала, пшеницы, овощей, молока, сахара. Бас. И у вас все будет. Благодаря этим пяти-шести продуктам *вы должны быть экономически независимы*. Вот что вам нужно делать, а не продавать за деньги. Тогда будет неудача.

*Индианка*: Можем ли мы купить дом, чтобы жить в нем?

*Прабхупада*: Да. Потому что это необходимо. У вас должна быть какая-то крыша над головой, вы должны питаться, вы должны одеваться. Это необходимо. Так делайте это. *Выращивайте пищу прежде всего для того, чтобы есть ее вдоволь самим. Вы должны получать силу, и это необходимо. Но не для торговли. Нужно проводить такую политику: вы должны быть самодостаточными и экономить время для развития сознания Кришны. Вот что требуется.* Йавад-артха прайоджанам. Йуктахара-вихарасйа його бхавати сиддхи-даха. Вы будете есть сколько требуется для поддержания тела в должной мере, не надо есть слишком много и спать весь день. Не делайте этого. Ешьте лишь сколько абсолютно необходимо. Тогда у вас никогда не будет нужды. Люди погрузились в материальную цивилизацию, это значит, что они увеличивают телесные запросы без необходимости в этом. Вот, например, этот парк. Почему мы пришли в этот парк? Нам нравится эта атмосфера. Точно так же в деревнях, если у него есть участок земли, он может жить просто, без роскошного здания. Какой от него прок? Просто живите в деревенском доме и выращивайте сад. Вы будете жить мирно. Но они возводят огромные небоскребы в центре города и потом приезжают сюда на автомобиле, чтобы умиротворить ум, а во время езды случается авария, вызывают полицию. Вот какова эта цивилизация, бессмысленная цивилизация. По выходным они выезжают в деревню, в сельскую местность, а все остальные дни тяжко трудятся. Такова их цивилизация, с риском для жизни мчатся на автомобиле со скоростью 80 миль в час. В любую секунду есть риск. Что это за цивилизация? Самая абсурдная цивилизация. Поэтому сельское хозяйство означает, если вы живете на ферме… Вот как в Новом Вриндаване они делают. Выращивайте свои собственные продукты, живите мирно, получайте свежие овощи, свежие злаки, свежее молоко и готовьте множество замечательных молочных блюд, качори, халаву с гхи. Предлагайте Божеству. Ешьте достаточно. Зачем нужно куда-то уезжать? Живите простой жизнью и повторяйте Харе Кришна. Если вы сможете организовать такую жизнь, это будет очень хорошо.

*Гьяна*: Это отличная программа.

*Прабхупада*: Да. Что это за безумная цивилизация: весь день добывают деньги: «Где деньги? Где деньги? Где деньги? Где деньги? Где деньги?» Каждый. Заняты значит: «Где деньги? Где деньги?» В точности как хряк, он тоже занят: «Сколько времени…? Где испражнения? Где испражнения? Где испражнения? Где испражнения? Где испражнения?» Это не цивилизация. Если вы всегда заняты поиском испражнений, как свинья, в чем ваша цивилизация? Работать весь день, ночь, ночная смена, дневная смена, круглые сутки, то же самое, как свинья.

*Брахмананда*: Они устраиваются не только на одну работу. Они работают на двух работах. 

*Прабхупада*: Да. Добывать деньги, а потом пить вино, есть мясо и заниматься всякой ерундой. Такова их цивилизация.

*Гьяна*: Ферма подразумевает также, что мы можем занимать людей, поскольку они не так… 

*Прабхупада*: Прежде всего займите сами себя. Тогда они увидят пример и присоединятся к вам. Вот как в нашем Новом Вриндабане. Люди с других ферм, они приходят и видят, как мы предлагаем эти молочные сладости: бурфи, сандеша, расагулла, рабри, очень много, халава. Они изумляются: «О, столько замечательных блюд можно приготовить из молока?» Они не знают, нецивилизованные. Зарежь животное и съешь. Самая примитивная цивилизация. Когда люди были нецивилизованными, они поступали так. Цивилизация означает, что вы знаете, вы должны знать, как правильно жить. Это цивилизация. Но они не знают даже этого. Просто едят мясо, пьют вино, мясо и вино, вот и все. И это происходит под видом цивилизации.

----------


## Варган

Шрила 	Шиварама Свами – Разговор с русскими гостями о их планах создать фермерскую общину

----------


## Варган

"Шрила Прабхупада: И здесь, в этих стихах, Ришабхадева предупреждает. Он предупреждает, Он говорит своим сыновьям, но мы можем принять этот урок. Он говорит:

найам дехо деха-бхаджам нри-локе
каштан каман архате вид-бхуджам йе
/ШБ 5.5.1/

Каман, значит потребности жизни. Вы можете получить всё необходимое для жизни очень легко. Вспахав поле, вы получаете зерно. Если есть корова, то вы получаете молоко. И всё. Этого достаточно. Но лидеры создают планы, что если они удовлетворены сельскохозяйственной деятельностью, немного зерна и молока, тогда кто будет работать на заводе? Поэтому они облагают налогами, так, чтобы вы не могли жить даже простой жизнью – таково положение – даже если вы хотите. Современные лидеры не позволят вам. Они заставляют вас работать как свиньи и собаки и ослы. Таково положение.

Но, тем не менее, мы должны воздерживаться от такого ненужного тяжёлого труда. Может быть, правительство предпримет против меня какие-то меры, так как я говорю что-то революционное. Да. Это правда. Зачем вам работать? Бог обеспечил птиц, зверей, животных, муравьев, и, если я преданный Бога, разве Он не даст мне пищу? Что я сделал не правильно? Поэтому не очень беспокойтесь по этому поводу. Вы получите всё необходимое в жизни, но оставайтесь целеустремлёнными и решительными в сознании Кришны. Не беспокойтесь по поводу этой глупой веры".

(Отрывок из лекции Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.5.1-8, прочитанной 8 сентября 1973 года в Стокгольме)
http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20S...8_09_1973.html

----------


## Дамир

*Герман Стерлигов про рабов и господ :*

----------


## Варган

> Когда мы будем готовы жить в общине, появятся общины. Когда мы будем готовы жить в варнашраме, появится варнашрама.


Видео в тему -

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: ... мы должны заняться сельским хозяйством: производить продукты питания и ухаживать за коровами. Если у нас будут излишки, мы сможем продать их. Это вполне нам под силу, и мы должны этим заняться. Преданные должны мирно жить в сельских общинах, выращивать злаки, фрукты и овощи, заботиться о коровах и трудиться в полную силу. А если появятся излишки, мы сможем открыть рестораны. Те, кто обладает сознанием Кришны и следует наставлениям Кришны, никогда не потерпят убытков. Они будут жить хорошо, ни в чем не нуждаясь. А когда они покинут тело, они отправятся прямо в обитель Бога: тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити (БГ, 4.9). Таким должен быть наш образ жизни".

(Отрывок из книги Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады 
"Путешествие вглубь себя")

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Переведите, пожалуйста, по-своему.


Мне это не надо. Неужели вы и в самом деле думаете, что находясь с 1990 года в ИСККОН, я не знаю, что говорит Прабхупада по этой теме? Вы даже не понимаете, как выглядит то, что вы пишите, с точки зрения давних преданных. 

Я не участвую в теме потому, что эта тема на форуме за десять лет моего здесь присутствия обсуждалась множество раз с очень продвинутыми и очень опытными преданными, и теоретикам и, и практиками, я знаю опыт ИСККОН по миру, всевозможные мнения разных духовных учителей и т.д. т.п. Никому из давних преданных здесь тема эта абсолютно не интересна в том ключе, в каком вы ее здесь представляете - под названием "разговоры неофитов".  

Новенькие могут задавать вопросы, ради быстрейшего вникания в реальность ситуации, а не думать, что кому-то из старых преданных они что-то здесь могут открыть, на что-то указать или найти какую-то новую еще не переведенную цитату. Крайне неудобно читать посты начинающих бхакт, думающих, что они что-то новое являют миру.
Среди равных себе конечно можно так обсуждать то, что вам интересно. Но не пишите так, как вы пишете, пришедшим в ИСККОН намного раньше вас.

И всем, кто хочет переводить, особенно тем, у кого нет профильного образования, надо досконально изучать руководство BBT по переводам речи Шрилы Прабхупады. Он не говорил таким языком, как вы переводите.

----------


## Варган

> Мне это не надо. Неужели вы и в самом деле думаете, что находясь с 1990 года в ИСККОН, я не знаю, о чем говорит Прабхупада и что-то не знаю?


Матаджи, извините, пожалуйста, я неудачно выразился.

----------


## Варган

> Новенькие могут задавать вопросы, ради быстрейшего вникания в реальность ситуации, а не думать, что кому-то из старых преданных они что-то здесь могут открыть, на что-то указать или найти какую-то новую еще не переведенную цитату.


Матаджи, я очень уважаю Ваш опыт преданного служения в ИСККОН, спасибо, что поправляете меня. 
Позвольте ещё раз задать неофитский вопрос (а какой ещё я могу задать?) Скажите, пожалуйста, каким образом нам нужно выполнить указания Шрилы Прабхупады о создании сельских общин вайшнавов в такой части мира, как Россия, по Вашему мнению?
(Предыдущим ответом о том, что насчёт России никаких указаний не было, я не удовлетворён, так как указания были одинаковыми для всех частей мира).

----------


## baladasa

Затянуло нас сидеть вконтакте каждый день, одни разговоры, но что нужно для того что бы начать что-то делать, как разорвать привязанность к компьютеру и мнимому комфорту?

----------


## Варган

Шиварама Свами Махарадж в беседе с русскими гостями о создании сельской общины сказал интересную вещь (на 48 минуте). Перескажу, как я понял, своими словами.  Почему ислам сейчас - самая быстрорастущая религия в мире? Почему люди привлекаются исламом? Потому что в исламе следуют и хотят следовать всем ценностям, которые есть в их религии, в законах шариата. Людей это очень привлекает.

----------


## никита ник

Варган прабу, если вас так воодушевляет следование указанию Прабхупады по строительству общин и защите коров - следуйте ему. Найдите преданных, преуспевших в этом, и слушайте их. Главное, пожалуйста, не слушайте некоторых преданных, которые стараются уничтожить ваш энтузиазм. Надо выбирать, кого слушать.Может Кришна хочет от вас именно этого - создания вайшнавской общины?
Спорить друг с другом, приводя в пример цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады - совершенно бессмысленно. Прабхупада разным людям говорил разные вещи в разных ситуациях. Мы же должны прежде всего следовать тому, что написано в книгах, а не тому, что сказал Прабхупада ученику в личном письме.
Почитав эту тему я увидел, что преданные критикуют и смеются над теми, кто желает следовать этому указанию Прабхупады. Приводят примеры неудачных общин либо цитаты из писем Шрилы Прабхупады, в которых он говорит о том, что преданный может жить в любых условиях.
Жить в городах должны браманы (отреченные люди), которые проповедуют. У них есть сила проповедовать и не загрязнять себя влиянием окружающей среды. Другое дело, когда женщины говорят о том, что только слабые преданные уезжают в деревню, ведь там "природа, птички, цветочки", а они -  женщины-браманы, которым варна ашрама уже не нужна. Странно, потому что, во-первых, в деревне далеко не "бабочки и цветочки", а, во-вторых, женщин-браманов всегда очень мало, тем более в Кали югу.
Остальные же люди должны жить в деревнях, в чистой атмосфере. Это обязательное условие прогресса грихастх, ведь они не смогут побороть невежественное влияние города на свой ума.
Именно за общинами будущее на Земле (так говорит Чайтанья Чандра прабу) в своих лекциях. Удачи ваш в служении этой миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## baladasa

> Именно за общинами будущее на Земле (так говорит Чайтанья Чандра прабу) в своих лекциях.


Это наверное в его ранних выступлениях? Я слышал в его лекции что варнашрама не нужна нам, ссылаясь на шлоки ЧЧ.

----------


## Варган

> Прабхупада разным людям говорил разные вещи в разных ситуациях. Мы же должны прежде всего следовать тому, что написано в книгах, а не тому, что сказал Прабхупада ученику в личном письме.
> Почитав эту тему я увидел, что преданные критикуют и смеются над теми, кто желает следовать этому указанию Прабхупады. Приводят примеры неудачных общин либо цитаты из писем Шрилы Прабхупады, в которых он говорит о том, что преданный может жить в любых условиях.


Так ведь в книгах много раз Шрила Прабхупада об этом писал. 
В большинстве книг даны ясные наставления о сельских общинах вайшнавов.



> "В современном мире этому не учат; каждый стремится иметь все больше и больше и потому не чувствует удовлетворения и счастья. Вот почему Движение сознания Кришны организует многочисленные сельские общины, особенно в Америке, чтобы показать людям, как, довольствуясь самым необходимым, можно жить счастливо и располагать временем для самоосознания, которого совсем не трудно достичь, если повторять маха-мантру — Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе". 
> ШБ 8.19.21, комм. - http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/8/19/21


Кстати, ни о каком наслаждении материальной энергией в сельских общинах вайшнавов Шрила Прабхупада здесь не пишет. Наоборот, речь идёт об аскезе и о том, как довольствоваться только самым необходимым.

Ограничиваться только указаниями, данными в книгах, не совсем правильно. Шиварама Свами пишет более точно:

"Каким образом Прабхупада давал указания, имеющие особую важность?
Прабхупада:
1) писал об этом в своих книгах;
2) повторял такие наставления по многу раз;
3) писал письма, обращённые ко всему Обществу;
4) устраивал собрания Джи-би-си, санньяси, старших преданных.
Таков был Шрила Прабхупада! Он никогда не оставлял важнейшие вопросы без подробных разъяснений, не донеся их до всех членов Общества". "Шикша вне ИСККОН" Шиварамы Свами, стр. 40.

Поэтому проповедь преданных против сельских общин просто "взрывает мой неофитский мозг".

----------


## Варган

"НЕ ПРОПОВЕДУЙТЕ ПРОТИВ ВАРНАШРАМЫ"

"Не проповедуйте против варнашрамы. Не становитесь врагом в собственном лагере. Не пытайтесь остановить это. Если у вас есть какие-то сомнения - хорошо, это хорошо. Вы с нами можете поделиться в чём вы сомневаетесь, мы можем обсудить, что-то подкорректировать, если необходимо. Но мы действуем, движемся вперёд, имея веру в Чайтанью Махапрабху, в наказ Шрилы Прабхупады. Даже, если вы говорите, что это не сработает. Даже, если вы, может быть, счастливы. Если какие-то дети, которые сейчас в гурукуле - позднее они захотят стать программистами или звёздами кино, или пилотами - вы можете сказать: "Вот видите, вот видите!" Но они ничего не потеряли, проведя свои детские годы в погружении в Сознание Кришны. Они ничего не теряют. В материальном смысле, если, конечно, они хотят стать демонами или полудемонами - это уже от них зависит, мы их не можем остановить. Но, по крайней мере, у них была возможность. Мы исполняем свой долг, давая им возможность посвятить себя Сознанию Кришны. Если даже эти фермерские общины не удаются самым наилучшим образом, на который мы надеялись - сам тот факт, что люди жили так, по крайней мере какие-то годы, когда у них была возможность находиться в постоянном общении с преданными - это уже большое благо для них. Прошлый раз я был здесь на ферме, рядом с Карамандурэем, и один из преданных сказал: "Ну, нам очень трудно во многом здесь". И он привёл разные доводы. И я сказал: "Да, ты знал об этом прежде, чем приехать сюда. Но преимущества - ты проводишь всё своё время в общении с преданными, у тебя целая, полная утренняя программа, каждое утро. Раньше у тебя этого не было, когда ты был в городе. В материальном смысле это трудно, но духовно - это приносит тебе огромное благо". И он согласился с этим. Так что даже, если эти проекты не увенчаются успехом (и это наиболее вероятно, если есть люди, которые против них выступают), но они могут удаться. Если я говорю, что это всё не сработает, я косвенно говорю, что Прабхупада ошибался - он не знал, о чём он говорит, и Кришна ошибался - Он не знал, о чём Он говорит. Это на самом деле оскорбительно, когда мы говорим, что это всё не сработает. Это может сработать и это сработает. Конечно же у нас будут трудности в организации всего этого, но, даже то, что уже сделано на сей момент - это всё идёт на вечное благо тех, кто в этом участвует. Поэтому, пожалуйста, не оскверняйте эти попытки, не умаляйте, не принижайте эти усилия. Шрила Прабхупада очень хотел это учредить".

(Отрывок из лекции Бхакти Викаши Свами "Не наговаривайте на варнашраму", прочитанной в Салеме (Тамил Наду, Индия) по Бхагавад-гите 1.42)

http://www.bvks.ru/10765/

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Цитата Сообщение от ЕвгенийК Посмотреть сообщение
> Когда мы будем готовы жить в общине, появятся общины. Когда мы будем готовы жить в варнашраме, появится варнашрама.





> Видео в тему -


Одно из главных наставлений ачарьев - воспевать чистое святое имя. Почему же несмотря на такое
явное наставление еще не все воспевают святое имя чисто, без анартх?
Разве нам дано наставление воспевать с анартхами? Однако мы именно так воспеваем.
Что-же мы, против наставления? Или может быть, держим это наставление в морозилке ума?
Или в другом причина?

Если вы за то, чтобы вот прямо сейчас внедрить варнашраму, то что тогда мешает чтобы вот прямо сейчас
всем внедрить чистое воспевание а-ля Харидас Тхакур? Издадим указ Джибиси, профинансируем, найдем виноватых 
кто тормозит и не выполняет наставление ачарьи, и вуа-ля, все спасены? Получится?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *Герман Стерлигов про рабов и господ :*


 Это вообще философия богов на земле. Анастасиевцы и иже с ними.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Жить в городах должны браманы (отреченные люди), которые проповедуют. У них есть сила проповедовать и не загрязнять себя влиянием окружающей среды. Другое дело, когда женщины говорят о том, что только слабые преданные уезжают в деревню, ведь там "природа, птички, цветочки", а они -  женщины-браманы, которым варна ашрама уже не нужна. Странно, потому что, во-первых, в деревне далеко не "бабочки и цветочки", а, во-вторых, женщин-браманов всегда очень мало, тем более в Кали югу.
> Остальные же люди должны жить в деревнях, в чистой атмосфере. Это обязательное условие прогресса грихастх, ведь они не смогут побороть невежественное влияние города на свой ума.
> Именно за общинами будущее на Земле (так говорит Чайтанья Чандра прабу) в своих лекциях. Удачи ваш в служении этой миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.


Непонятно, если все "остальные люди кроме брахманов которые им проповедуют" будут жить в деревнях, то среди 
кого тогда живущие в городах брахманы будут проповедовать?
Насчет "чистой атмосферы" - это всё чепуха, простите. Недостаток знания. 
Если вы по васту вычитали, что горы относятся к благости, а болото
к невежеству, село к благости, а город к невежеству, но не надейтесь что просто поселясь в горах или даже Гималаях
уже окажетесь в гуне благости.
Гуна благости в человеке возникает не от природы или её отсутствия, не от того где он живет, а от типа его
взаимодействия с окружающим миром, от направленности его сознания на потребление или на служение,
на отстранение или на участие и т.д.
Не раз слышал в храме, как приезжающие из западной европы преданные восхищаются тамошней "гуной благости".
Не надейтесь, что если выложите плиткой кухню, то от этого там поселится гуна благости.
Это было бы слишком просто.
Всё заасфальтировать, помыть с мылом, посадить цветочки, а еще лучше самому переехать
в цветочки и чтобы вокруг коровы, вот и гуна благости. Так не выйдет. А как же грехи, извиняюсь?
Карма как же?
Переехал в цветочки и нету кармы? Где ж справедливость? А ведь справедливость есть.

И насчет будущего на земле, тот же ЧЧЧ говорит, что цель - воспевание. И все остальное подчинено этой цели.
Если жизнь в общине улучшает воспевание, то община благо. Если жизнь в общине ухудшает воспевание, то... сами понимаете.
Получается сама община вещь весьма вторичная, тем более в отрыве от первичного. (хотя вот уже в сотый раз наверное 
все пишут - кто хочет и чувствует что ему надо - ну будьте любезны, стройте общину или что угодно на здоровье). 

Но для тех кто пытается стать преданным, уж если говорить за чем будущее, то лишь в контексте того, как это 
может помочь улучшить воспевание, будь это община или что угодно. И вот эту тему, как мне видится, самую 
главную тему, как улучшать воспевание, никто здесь вообще не обсуждает. 
Все вокруг да около, примочки и приспособы.

Так о чем тогда вообще речь, если мы не знаем как улучшить самое главное? Чем-то напоминает басню Крылова "квартет".
"...Затеяли сыграть Квартет.
Достали нот, баса, альта, две скрипки
И сели на лужок под липки, -
Пленять своим искусством свет.
Ударили в смычки, дерут, а толку нет.
"Стой, братцы, стой! - кричит Мартышка. - Погодите!
Как музыке идти? Ведь вы не так сидите..." и т.д.

Вот так и у нас. Одному варнашрам мешает воспевать, другому
тамагуна в городах, третьему не дает покоя как буквы правильно 
проговаривать в мантре и т.д. 

Ум занят чем угодно, общинами, господами и рабами, правильностью
переводов, только один Кришна почему-то никого не интересует.
Ну чем не квартет? Не обижайтесь, должны же мы когда-нибудь
конструктивно...

----------


## Варган

> Если вы за то, чтобы вот прямо сейчас внедрить варнашраму, то что тогда мешает чтобы вот прямо сейчас
> всем внедрить чистое воспевание а-ля Харидас Тхакур?


Харе Кришна, Евгений Прабху!

Цель - не варнашрама и не сельская жизнь, а чистое воспевание. Жизнь в обществе преданных, отказ от близкого общения с материалистами, отказ от зависимости от материалистов - это то, что помогает чистому преданному служению. 

Что мешает чистому воспеванию, разъяснили ачарьи:

атйАхАраХ прайАсаШ ча
праджалпо нийамАграхаХ
джана-саНгаш ча лаулйаМ ча
шаДбхир бхактир винаШйати

Пословный перевод: 
ати-АхАраХ — переедание или накопительство; прайАсах — приложение чрезмерных усилий; ча — и; праджалпаХ — пустословие; нийама — к правилам и предписаниям; АграхаХ — слишком большая привязанность (или аграхаХ — слишком большое пренебрежение); джана-сангаХ — общение с людьми мирского склада; ча — и; лаулйам — горячее желание или алчность; ча — и; шадбхиХ — этими шестью; бхактиХ — преданное служение; винашйати — уничтожается.

Перевод: 
Шесть видов деятельности пагубно отражаются на преданном служении. Преданное служение страдает, если человек: 1)ест слишком много или накапливает вещей и денег больше, чем необходимо; 2)прилагает чрезмерные усилия ради осуществления труднодостижимых мирских целей; 3)без особой необходимости ведет разговоры на мирские темы; 4)выполняет правила и предписания шастр только ради следования им, а не во имя духовного развития, или не выполняет никаких правил и предписаний, а действует независимо, как ему заблагорассудится; 5)общается с людьми мирского склада, которым неинтересно сознание Кришны; 6)жаждет мирских успехов.
(Нектар наставлений, текст 2)


Атйахара, прайаса, праджалпа, джана-санга - близкие "друзья" грихастхи, работающего полный рабочий день на кармической работе в городе. Пока идёт стадия утсаха-майи (ложного энтузиазма), это не так заметно, как они подтачивают бхакти. Преданный крутится по вечерам, в выходные, активно общается с другими преданными, служит, создаётся иллюзия, что он внутри ИСККОН. Но потом всё вылезает наружу: на самом деле, он внутри викармической системы, а не внутри ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Гуна благости в человеке возникает не от природы или её отсутствия, не от того где он живет, а от типа его
> взаимодействия с окружающим миром, от направленности его сознания на потребление или на служение,
> на отстранение или на участие и т.д.
> Не раз слышал в храме, как приезжающие из западной европы преданные восхищаются тамошней "гуной благости".
> Не надейтесь, что если выложите плиткой кухню, то от этого там поселится гуна благости.
> Это было бы слишком просто.
> Всё заасфальтировать, помыть с мылом, посадить цветочки, а еще лучше самому переехать
> в цветочки и чтобы вокруг коровы, вот и гуна благости. Так не выйдет. А как же грехи, извиняюсь?


В семинарах по трем гунам (Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, до него еще Шиварама Свами) говорится, что одно из качеств гун то, что гуны всеприникающие. То есть, если окружить себя гуной благости, то она проникнет внутрь. Не сразу, конечно, постепенно.

----------


## Геннадий

Считать что варнашрама это для менее продвинутых, у кого нет вкуса воспевания Господа Чайтаньи, это обыкновенный фанатизм который опирается на идею "все должны быть как я". Общество состоит не только из 25-летних брахмачари и отреченных саньяси для которых естественно посвятить себя полностью харинама санкиртане и тд. Еще есть семьи с детьми, пожилые, больные, те кто заняты в проектах помогающих проповеди.  
Варнашрама нужна потому что это в первую очередь - служение преданным!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> В семинарах по трем гунам (Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, 
> до него еще Шиварама Свами) говорится, что одно из качеств гун то, что гуны всеприникающие. То есть, 
> если окружить себя гуной благости, то она проникнет внутрь. Не сразу, конечно, постепенно.


Сидит такой прабху, и говорит - таакс, окружу ка я себя любимого гуной благости.
Вот эти цветочки мне и побольше, вот эта благостная пища тоже мне и побольше,
вот эти благовония тоже мне и побольше, молоко опять же мне. "Я себя не обделил?" (с).
Дети тамагунщики - держитесь подальше, не мешайте папе окружать
себя благостью, а то еще подгузники менять придется, и вообще, уеду ка я в благостные 
горы от тамагунного семейства подальше....

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Перевод: 
> Шесть видов деятельности пагубно отражаются на преданном служении. Преданное служение страдает, если человек: 1)ест слишком много или накапливает вещей и денег больше, чем необходимо; 2)прилагает чрезмерные усилия ради осуществления труднодостижимых мирских целей; 3)без особой необходимости ведет разговоры на мирские темы; 4)выполняет правила и предписания шастр только ради следования им, а не во имя духовного развития, или не выполняет никаких правил и предписаний, а действует независимо, как ему заблагорассудится; 5)общается с людьми мирского склада, которым неинтересно сознание Кришны; 6)жаждет мирских успехов.
> (Нектар наставлений, текст 2)[/COLOR]
> Атйахара, прайаса, праджалпа, джана-санга - близкие "друзья" грихастхи, работающего полный рабочий день на кармической работе в городе. Пока идёт стадия утсаха-майи (ложного энтузиазма), это не так заметно, как они подтачивают бхакти. Преданный крутится по вечерам, в выходные, активно общается с другими преданными, служит, создаётся иллюзия, что он внутри ИСККОН. Но потом всё вылезает наружу: на самом деле, он внутри викармической системы, а не внутри ИСККОН.


Харе Кришна. Конечно 6 видов деятельности мешают преданному служению. Если оно есть. А если его нет?
Если его нет, то устрани вы эти 6 видов деятельности, преданное служение всё равно само собой не появится.
Имперсоналисты ведь тоже удерживаются от этих 6 видов. Но они тем не менее не служат.

Почему вы думаете, что устранив эти 6 видов явится преданное служение? Не явится, как доказывают нам
имперсоналисты своей практикой.

Но если оно есть (преданное служение), и эти 6 видов мешают ему, то раз есть преданное служение,
то что мешает всю свою деятельность занять в этом преданном служении? И тогда
оно(преданное служение) разве вас не защитит?

Имхо смысл этого стиха не в том, что надо от всех спрятаться или убежать как имперсоналисты, 
а в том, чтобы делать то же что и делал, но отказаться от ненужного в этой деятельности,
а всю оставшуюся нужную деятельность превратить в служение Кришне.
Делать что и делал, но отказавшись от мирского аспекта этой деятельности, а сосредоточившись
на том, чтобы посвятить это Кришне. Тогда разве Кришна не защитит такого преданного?
Разве не об этом комментарий Прабхупады к этому и предыдущему стихам?

Видел немало таких вот ситуаций, когда что-то кому-то мешало, и вот человек стремится устранить то, что мешает.
И всегда было так, что никакого результата, несмотря на то, что мешающий аспект устранен.

Но если человек сосредотачивается не на том, чтобы устранить то, что мешает,
а на том, чтобы исполнять свою дхарму в семье ли, на работе ли, в храме ли,
и перед Кришной, то Кришна сам устраняет то, что мешает человеку прогрессировать.

Это очень важно, не избегать той или иной деятельности, выискивая только удобное себе
служение, вот как выше Прабху написал про окружить себя любимого гуной благости, а быть 
готовым ко всему, ведь вдруг вот это неудобное неприятное как раз нужно Кришне?

Разве шастры не упоминают слово жертва? Жертвоприношение? Ягья? Если мы себя
окружим гуной благости и избежим того неприятного что приходится
терпеть по жизни, то какая же наша жертва? Где же тогда будет
"потерпех во имя Господа, спасется"?

Одно дело терпеть во имя майи, а другое - во имя Господа, есть разница?
Это уже совсем другая деятельность, хотя с виду кажется та же.

А если мы, например от всех мешателей отстранимся, а вдруг вот общение с ними
и было то, что хотел от вас Кришна? Как вы определите, если сами решаете?

Если человек завален с головы до ног деятельностью, которая приносит ему беспокойство,
то это очень верный признак того, что он неправильно выполняет эту деятельность.
И именно поэтому именно эта деятельность его преследует.

Если мы выполняем долг перед Кришной, то Кришна выполняет наши дела, а если мы
не выполняем долг перед Кришной, значит мы свободны и Майя занимает нас в служении себе.
Майа прекрасно умеет занять людей и в храме и в общине и на природе и в гималаях и где
угодно. И в то же время Кришна прекрасно умеет защитить людей где угодно.
Один только опыт Прахлады с его тамагунным папочкой чего стоит.
Ведь не сбежал Прахлад от папы? Несмотря на предписание не общаться с карми.
Тем более с демонами.

Проблема не в том, что нужно отказаться от той или иной деятельности, а в том, что деятельность эта
выполняется в неверном умонастроении. Не для высшей цели. Не во имя.. Или во имя
того, чего не надо. И потому приходится исполнять 
её вновь и вновь и именно потому она приносит беспокойства.

Вот Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к тому стиху Нектара наставлений.

"В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.9) Шри Сута Госвами объясняет в чем состоит истинная дхарма
человека:
дхармасйа хй апаваргйасйа
нартхо 'ртхайопакалпате
нартхасйа дхармаикантасйа
камо лабхайа хи смритах
«Выполнение любой предписанной деятельности не преследует иной цели кроме
достижения окончательного освобождения. Ею ни в коем случае не следует заниматься
ради материальной выгоды. Более того, тот, кто занимается таким высшим служением,
не должен использовать материальные достижения для более изощренного удовлетворения
своих чувств». 

Ведь сами подумайте, если Господь дал вам деятельность, которая является
двигателем вашего освобождения, то как она может приносить беспокойства?

Ведь мы все деятели, ключ к освобождению именно в деятельности. И как только
эта деятельность совершается верно, то если для высшей цели, деятельность
в сознании Кришны, то всё, она с этого момента перестает приносить беспокойства, 
т.к. она - это то, что нам помогает. Как же можно бежать от того, что нам помогает?

Почему мы думаем, что деятельность в сознании Кришны - это обязательно деятельность
в храме сознания Кришны? Или в общине сознания Кришны? Нет, деятельность в СОЗНАНИИ Кришны. 
Ни в каком ни храме. Сознание всегда и везде с нами, что-бы мы ни делали.

Другое дело, что сознание наше не всегда с Кришной. Вот это и есть главная проблема,
которую нужно устранить. И даже в храме сознание наше далеко не всегда с Кришной, не так ли?

И это вообще большой большой вопрос - что значит деятельность в сознании Кришны.
И прежде чем обсуждать бегство от деятельности, хорошо бы понять суть что такое
деятельность в сознании Кришны.

На кармической работе вполне может быть и должна быть деятельность в сознании Кришны.
Разве не об этом тыщу раз говорил Прабхупада, что ничего не изменяй, а лишь добавь высшую
цель в свою деятельность? Тогда кармическая работа превратится в преданное служение
и никуда не нужно бежать. Если мы делаем что-то для высшей цели, то мы уже не
делаем карму. Мы уже делаем дхарму, как указано в Шб 1.2.9.
Какая же это кармическая деяельность?

Преданный вообще не должен никогда выполнять кармическую деятельность.
Вот как раз об этом все стихи. Но это совсем не значит бежать от этой
деятельности. Делайте, но не кармически.

Просто избавиться от ненужного в этой деятельности, как и написано
в этом стихе и добавить высшую цель. Тогда преданное служение не будет страдать от деятельности,
а наоборот, деятельность превратится в мотор преданного служения.

Мне кажется это заблуждение, что вот надо отстранится от пятого, десятого, и вот
тогда пойдет служение. Иногда люди поставлены в такие условия, что даже
и от тамагуны не могут отказаться (хотя у нас распространено, что долой тамагуну). 
И даже в таких условиях служат. 
Ну те же врачи например, или кто сидит за больными, воспитатели детей и т.д.
Может врачам тогда тоже отстраняться от тамагуны? Тогда кто будет нас лечить?
Или вот взять Иисуса, разве он не "друг мытарям и грешникам"? Вы думаете, 
мытари и грешники не карми и склонны к беседам о боге? Или санкиртанщики, разве они
общаются только с преданными? С кем попало, но ведь там присутствует служение, 
и оно их защищает, не так ли?

В общем, имхо, не нужно конечно специально стремиться общаться с карми, чтобы не
искушать, так сказать. Но и избегать тоже, если общение по делу, тем более работа,
будет имперсонализмом.

Конечно, карми будут утаскивать, но ведь и преданные будут тянуть нас назад  :smilies: .

Простите за длинный текст.

----------


## Варган

> Ну те же врачи например, или кто сидит за больными, воспитатели детей и т.д.
> Может врачам тогда тоже отстраняться от тамагуны? Тогда кто будет нас лечить?
> Или вот взять Иисуса, разве он не "друг мытарям и грешникам"? Вы думаете, 
> мытари и грешники не карми и склонны к беседам о боге? Или санкиртанщики, разве они
> общаются только с преданными? С кем попало, но ведь там присутствует служение, 
> и оно их защищает, не так ли?
> 
> В общем, имхо, не нужно конечно специально стремиться общаться с карми, чтобы не
> искушать, так сказать. Но и избегать тоже, если общение по делу, тем более работа,
> ...


Проповедник должен стоять на твёрдой земле. Только тогда он может кинуть верёвку проповеди утопающим в океане майи. Так я слышал от духовных учителей. И они настаивали, что преданный не должен переходить границу воды и суши, он всегда должен быть на суше, с Кришной и духовным учителем, и протягивать спасительную верёвку нуждающимся. Это эффективней, чем самому барахтаться в майе, в надежде, что другие преданные и духовный учитель утянут нас назад.

----------


## Варган

> На кармической работе вполне может быть и должна быть деятельность в сознании Кришны. Разве не об этом тыщу раз говорил Прабхупада, что ничего не изменяй, а лишь добавь высшую цель в свою деятельность? Тогда кармическая работа превратится в преданное служение и никуда не нужно бежать.


Сиддханта Шрилы  Прабхупады по этому вопросу имеется на страницах этой темы - он хотел, чтобы грихастхи жили в сельских общинах преданных:




> *(Из комнатной беседы 3, 31 января 1977 года в Бхуванешваре)*
> *Йогешвара*: Хорошо, на ферме нет такого количества программ для новых бхакт, как в Париже. Поэтому новых людей вдохновляют оставаться в Париже, чтобы они закрепились для начала.
> 
> *Прабхупада*: Так новые… Когда они обучатся, они могут приехать, жить, особенно грихастхи. Мой вопрос в том, является ли ферма привлекательной. Не очень сильно.
> 
> *Йогешвара*: Потенциал изумительный.
> 
> *Прабхупада*: И поэтому я спрашиваю. Потенциал изумительный, так почему они не привлекаются жить на ферме, быть независимыми и повторять «Харе Кришна»? Это наш сельскохозяйственный проект.
> 
> ...


Сиддханта, окончательный вывод, Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура такой:




> Ко времени нисхождения в этот мир Шри Шри Гаура-сундары индусская община Бенгалии пребывала в весьма жалком состоянии. А поскольку Он проповедовал духовность и повторение святых имен Хари, безбожное общество не преминуло противостоять Ему. *В наше время преданные Шри Гауранги и их последователи должны занимать подобающее место в варнашраме и  продолжать петь и повторять святые имена Господа Хари*.
> ...
> «Быть внутренне сосредоточенным, внешне исполняя мирские обязанности». *Не следует искажать истинное значение этого утверждения ради оправдания внутренней веры в принципы оскверненной варнашрамы*. Для тех, кто с чистым сердцем нашел приют в преданном служении Господу, Шри Рупапада цитирует в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» следующий стих из «Нарада-панчаратры»: 
> лаукики ваидики вапи 
> я крия криятемуне 
> хари-севанукулаива 
> са карья бхактим иччхата
> 
> «*Люди, желающие построить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы она способствовала развитию преданного служения, должны совершать такие мирские и ведические поступки, которые благоприятствуют их служению Хари. Все, что они предпринимают в этом мире, не должно противоречить внутренней вере вайшнавов*».
> ...


.

Из статьи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура ясно, что занимать социальное положение в викармической осквернённой варнашраме (современном мирском обществе) - безполезно и вредно для преданного служения; нужно создать общество "чистой" варнашрамы, где в центре будет Кришна. И там занять своё место согласно варне и ашраму, воспевать Святые Имена, стремиться к чистому воспеванию, проповедовать.

----------


## Варган

> На кармической работе вполне может быть и должна быть деятельность в сознании Кришны. Разве не об этом тыщу раз говорил Прабхупада, что ничего не изменяй, а лишь добавь высшую
> цель в свою деятельность? Тогда кармическая работа превратится в преданное служение
> и никуда не нужно бежать.


"Между брахмачари, грихастхой, ванапрастхой и санньяси разницы нет. Грихастха просто живет вне храма, с женой, вот и вся разница. *Во всем остальном грихастха должен соблюдать все те же правила и предписания и быть постоянно занятым в деятельности храма.*

Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что любой, кто предается Ему, будь он женщина, шудра, вайшья и т.п., все они достигают высшего совершенства бхакти-йоги. *Неправда, что грихастха должен заниматься карма-йогой, а ванапрастха санкхья-йогой — все это чепуха.* Если ты читаешь мои книги, то во многих местах мог прочитать, что если человек становится на путь чистой бхакти, плоды всех остальных видов йоги оказываются достигнутыми сами собой, потому что бхакти — это высшая йога и высшее совершенство жизни. В то же время она проста и возвышена. Поэтому я не вижу, в чем трудность". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Кширодакашайи, 29 января 1973)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Между брахмачари, грихастхой, ванапрастхой и санньяси разницы нет. Грихастха просто живет вне храма, с женой, вот и вся разница. *Во всем остальном грихастха должен соблюдать все те же правила и предписания и быть постоянно занятым в деятельности храма.*


Если грихастха ПОСТОЯННО занят деятельностью в храме, как он будет зарабатывать деньги? Сам Прабхупада в свою бытность грихастхой не был ПОСТОЯННО занят деятельностью в храме, хотя и помогал по возможности. 




> Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что любой, кто предается Ему, будь он женщина, шудра, вайшья и т.п., все они достигают высшего совершенства бхакти-йоги. *Неправда, что грихастха должен заниматься карма-йогой, а ванапрастха санкхья-йогой — все это чепуха.* Если ты читаешь мои книги, то во многих местах мог прочитать, что если человек становится на путь чистой бхакти, плоды всех остальных видов йоги оказываются достигнутыми сами собой, потому что бхакти — это высшая йога и высшее совершенство жизни. В то же время она проста и возвышена. Поэтому я не вижу, в чем трудность". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Кширодакашайи, 29 января 1973)


Главная фраза тут "ЕСЛИ человек становится на путь чистой бхакти". Но это само по себе требует чистоты внутренней мотивации, которую трудно проявить на начальном этапе ДАЖЕ ТЕМ, кто живет в храмах. Иначе, те, кто жили и служили в храмах, НИКОГДА бы не ушли их храмов. Но история ИСККОН показала обратную динамику. Некогда храмы полные "чистых преданных" опустели и оказались окруженными прихожанами именно из-за того, что мотивы не совсем чисты и это потребовало некоей дистанции от храмовой жизни. Такова печальная реальность. И Прабхупада видел это. Именно поэтому он говорил о необходимости создания стратифицированного общества. Иначе, если все равны и нет разницы между ашрамами (ваша цитата выше) и варнами, то почему шастры дают разные предписания разным людям? Понимание Прабхупады тоже менялось в процессе наблюдения за развитием ИСККОН.

Цитата ваша относится к 1973 году. Это был перид пика развития храмовой жизни в ИСККОН и тогда многие грихастхи тоже жили в храмах, распространяли книги, служили в алтаре и т.д. Но потом постепенно все стало меняться. Мне мой духовный учитель рассказывал, что он как раз в эти годы был президентом храма в Бхактиведанта Мэноре и ему приходилось (будучи брахмачари) взаимодействовать с грихастхами, живущими в храме. И это было (по его словам) самым трудным в его служении именно из-за того, что менталитет грихастх требовал большей независимости, чем храм мог предоставить. Именно поэтому грихастхи постепенно обособились и это естественно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Проповедник должен стоять на твёрдой земле. Только тогда он может кинуть верёвку проповеди 
> утопающим в океане майи. Так я слышал от духовных учителей. И они настаивали, что преданный не должен переходить 
> границу воды и суши, он всегда должен быть на суше, с Кришной и духовным учителем, и протягивать спасительную верёвку 
> нуждающимся. Это эффективней, чем самому барахтаться в майе, в надежде, что другие преданные и духовный учитель утянут 
> нас назад.


Достаточно того, чтобы тот, кто нам помогает стоял на шаг выше. Больному может помочь здоровый. Не
обязательно здоровый с вайкунтхи, достаточно просто здорового из майи. Кто утопает, тому может помочь
не только тот кто летает на Гаруде, но ведь и просто тот кто умеет плавать. 
И именно он может помочь ему лучше, чем тот кто не поплыл, а стоит на суше. Разве не так в жизни?
Если мы тонем, согласитесь мало шансов что Гаруда прилетит, но вокруг полно простых людей которые конечно не
летают, но плавать вполне умеют. И они то и помогают. Погружаются в тот же океан именно чтобы нам помочь.
Мне в жизни в темные времена светили люди далеко не святые. И несмотря на то, что они они были погружены всё в ту же 
тьму, их помощь, этот свет неоценим. Когда все идем по лесу, ведь кто-то один первый увидит свет во тьме. И он укажет
остальным. Хотя сам вместе с ними в том же лесу. И не факт, что сам дойдет, хотя и первый указал.
И согласитесь, когда вы идете по темному лесу, то ведь не обязательно видеть сразу ослепительный свет?
Светлеет ведь потихоньку, постепенно. И нам может помочь человек в тех же условиях что и мы, но увидевший
просто где чуть светлее. Разве этого не достаточно на том этапе? Свет ведь вещь относительная.
"Итак, если свет, который в тебе, тьма, то какова же тьма?" Когда горит солнце, то свет звезд не виден. 
Но ночью он нам необходим. Зачем же отрицать необходимость света звезд для того кто в ночи? И даже
светлячки помогают тем, кто в полном мраке.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Сиддханта Шрилы  Прабхупады по этому вопросу имеется на страницах этой темы - он хотел, чтобы грихастхи жили в 
> сельских общинах преданных:
> Сиддханта, окончательный вывод, Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура такой:
> Из статьи Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура ясно, что занимать социальное положение в викармической осквернённой варнашраме 
> (современном мирском обществе) - безполезно и вредно для преданного служения; нужно создать общество "чистой" варнашрамы, где в 
> центре будет Кришна. И там занять своё место согласно варне и ашраму, воспевать Святые Имена, стремиться к чистому воспеванию, проповедовать.


Насчет мирском обществе - Тхакур же ясно указывает, что любая деятельность и дело не в деятельности, а в том, служение ли это Хари
или мирским смрити.
Про создать чистую варнашраму, смотрите, в той же цитате Тхакура что написано?
_"До тех пор, пока мы не станем истинными вайшнавами, мы не получим милость Господа и не утвердим основы чистой варнашрамы. Принципы 
непорочных, подобных лебедям вайшнавов, возвышающиеся над системой варнашрамы, не найдут себе места в варнашраме искаженной"_
То есть, пока не будет истинных вайшнавов, откуда возьмется чистая варнашрама? Вот вы пишете "нужно создать чистую варнашраму". Кто
будет создавать? Вайшнавы же. А где они? Что-то не создают. Кто же поставит в центре Кришну, если не вайшнав?
Если у вас есть Кришна, то вы можете его поставить в центр. А если у вас нет Кришны? Будет варнашрама без Кришны? Откуда 
он там возьмется? Вначале вайшнавы, потом Варнашрама.

Ведь есть же большая разница между "установить божество в центре храма" и "божество поселилось в сердце".
Первое не обязательно приводит ко второму.
Точно такая же разница между "создать общину" и "утвердить чистую варнашраму с Кришной в центре".
Не обязательно община превратится в варнашраму.

И третье, можно действительно не ждать "пока мы не станем истинными вайшнавами", а делать нечто, но опять же это не будет варнашрамой,
по той же цитате.

Это как когда мы приходим в храм, и нас называют преданными, а по сути мы еще никакие не преданные
до тех пор пока не предадимся.

А насчет всем занять место в варнашраме, кто это будет решать, если варнашрамы то нет?

Указом джибиси же Кришну не поставить в центр общины. Также как и поселить в сердце.

Но в принципе по предыдущему примеру, когда звезды светят во тьме (даже если солнца еще нет), любые люди могут
организовать общину и очиститься в ней до какой-то степени(как и в любой другой деятельности), при том условии 
если будут делать ради света, пусть это даже не свет солнца, а лишь светлячок, еле видный в окружающей тьме. Даже ради меньшей тьмы.
Но будет ли это уже чистая варнашрама? Пока нет. Но для этих людей это будет развитием и в этом смысле
это нужно делать тем кто видит там свет.

То есть для вас это может быть и свет. А для других это никакой не свет, для них это еще тьма. 
Одни ослеплены майей, другие видят свет в другом, третьи еще что-то.

А на ослепительный свет который видели бы все и избавлял бы от ослепления майи, мы пока не созрели.

То есть если вы лично видите там свет, может еще кто-то увидит, ну делайте. Но не надейтесь, что все тоже увидят там
свет. Простая жизнь это тоже майя. Нужно добавить Кришну. Но сделать это весьма мудрено, и сделать это могут только чистые вайшнавы.
Может быть и вы, идя от меньшего света к большему в общине станете постепенно чистыми вайшнавами и сделаете это чудо,
утвердите там Кришну. Поначалу достаточно и не Кришны, а просто меньшей тьмы. Но кто увидит это? Мало кто.
Поэтому мало кто продвигает это сейчас.
Но вам они и нужны, те кто это небольшое просветление видит, кто продвигает. Еще не Кришна, просто чуть больше света.
И главное не стоять, а идти туда где светлее и светлее. И так до самого Кришны.
Это возможно. И не надо ждать что вот чистый дядя придет и сделает чистую варнашраму. Для вас же чем меньше там будет 
лишних людей, тем лучше. Кто не видит там света, принесут туда
с собой свои городские фонари и распугают всех ваших светлячков и построят там город. И получится опять как всегда.

Пусть приходит только тот, кто видит в этом ваш слабый свет. Тогда он будет вам помощник. И для этого как раз не нужны
никакие решения джибиси, никакое финансирование и т.д. Вы видите, Кришна вас в этом защищает.

И может так получиться, что разные общины будут. В одних так понимают, а в других сяк. И это хорошо.
А время покажет.

----------


## Варган

> Главная фраза тут "ЕСЛИ человек становится на путь чистой бхакти". Но это само по себе требует чистоты внутренней мотивации, которую трудно проявить на начальном этапе ДАЖЕ ТЕМ, кто живет в храмах. Иначе, те, кто жили и служили в храмах, НИКОГДА бы не ушли их храмов. Но история ИСККОН показала обратную динамику. Некогда храмы полные "чистых преданных" опустели и оказались окруженными прихожанами именно из-за того, что мотивы не совсем чисты и это потребовало некоей дистанции от храмовой жизни. Такова печальная реальность. И Прабхупада видел это. Именно поэтому он говорил о необходимости создания стратифицированного общества. Иначе, если все равны и нет разницы между ашрамами (ваша цитата выше) и варнами, то почему шастры дают разные предписания разным людям? Понимание Прабхупады тоже менялось в процессе наблюдения за развитием ИСККОН.
> 
> Цитата ваша относится к 1973 году. Это был перид пика развития храмовой жизни в ИСККОН и тогда многие грихастхи тоже жили в храмах, распространяли книги, служили в алтаре и т.д. Но потом постепенно все стало меняться. Мне мой духовный учитель рассказывал, что он как раз в эти годы был президентом храма в Бхактиведанта Мэноре и ему приходилось (будучи брахмачари) взаимодействовать с грихастхами, живущими в храме. И это было (по его словам) самым трудным в его служении именно из-за того, что менталитет грихастх требовал большей независимости, чем храм мог предоставить. Именно поэтому грихастхи постепенно обособились и это естественно.


Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! А как поменялось понимание Шрилы Прабхупады с 1973 года?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар Прабху! А как поменялось понимание Шрилы Прабхупады с 1973 года?


Это отдельная тема. Если в целом, то еще в 1968 Прабхупада говорил, что к 1975 многие мои ученики будут давать посвящение новым преданным. Очевидно, что Прабхупада надеялся на лучшее. Он думал, что ученики будут быстрее прогрессировать. Но, увы... 1973-4 годы были, с одной стороны, пиком подъема санкиртаны и храмовой жизни, а, с другой стороны, начались падения саннйаси другие проблемы управления, связанные с незрелостью учеников. И ближе к своему уходу Прабхупада все чаще стал говорить о том, что стать преданным не так просто, что для этого нужна особая среда и т.д. В одной из лекций ЕС Бхактивикаши Свами говорится о том, что понимание Шрилы Прабхупады тоже менялось в связи с различными событиями в ИСККОН. Я ссылку точную дать не могу, но это в одной из его лекций по варнашараме. Я специально скачивал несколько лекций Махараджа по этой теме, чтобы понять его видение этой темы.

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> Но, увы... 1973-4 годы были, с одной стороны, пиком подъема санкиртаны и храмовой жизни, а, с другой стороны, начались падения саннйаси другие проблемы управления, связанные с незрелостью учеников. И ближе к своему уходу Прабхупада все чаще стал говорить о том, что стать преданным не так просто, что для этого нужна особая среда и т.д.


Особенно ярко Прабхупада разъясняет это в цитате из сообщения №13 данной темы. 
*Враджендра Кумар прабху и др. участники обсуждения*, а как вы считаете, с чего малого можно было бы начать современным вайшнавам в Москве и России, чтобы хоть что-то сдвинуть с мертвой точки? Конкретно какие проекты создать, какие действия предпринять?

----------


## Дамир

> *Враджендра Кумар прабху и др. участники обсуждения*, а как вы считаете, с чего малого можно было бы начать современным вайшнавам в Москве и России, чтобы хоть что-то сдвинуть с мертвой точки? Конкретно какие проекты создать, какие действия предпринять?


В первую очередь, надо написать Конституцию, типа свод законов. Без этого, что-то начинать не совсем грамотно !

----------


## Варган

> Прабхупада: Это убивающая душу цивилизация, этот образ жизни, особенно в европейских странах. Везде, где угодно, вы можете наполнить её. Это не очень трудно. Небольшой сельский дом; вы можете производить свою собственную еду везде, где угодно. Прав ли я?
> 			
> 		
> 
> И попробуйте сказать эти слова Прабхупады Е.С.Бхакти Бхринге Говинде Свами или Е.С.Бхактиведанте Садху Свами. Наверное они их не знают. Интересно, что бы они вам  ответили.


Шрила Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами не изменил своих убеждений, вот фрагмент его беседы в кафе «Govinds’s», Казань, 13.07.2015:

*ББГС*: - "Прабхупада нам говорил: Кришна любит все это (молоко, сметану, сливки, масло, творог). Мы должны предлагать Кришне эти продукты. Да? Прабхупада сказал это 50 лет назад, когда впервые приехал. Да? 50 лет уже прошло. Но также Прабхупада сказал: «Защищайте мать-корову». Корова – наша мать, правда? А все мы считаем себя очень хорошими людьми, ведь мы – вегетарианцы. Да? Мы же не убиваем коров. Да? Вы все согласны с этим? Ок. Но откуда мы получаем молоко, творог, сметану, сливки, ряженку, панир. Все получаем от коров, которых убьют, съедят. Правда? Что это значит. Сейчас на самом деле преданные оспаривают этот факт. Они приводят слова Прабхупады, что если предложить эту пищу, тогда ее можно есть. Но Прабхупада также сказал: «Содержите коров и защищайте коров». Интересно, не правда ли? Разводите коров и защищайте коров. «Го брахмана хитая ча». В этом стихе «го» идет на первом месте, то есть Кришна любит коров, даже больше чем брахманов. Мы все должны подумать над этим моральным аспектом.

Каждый раз, когда мы употребляем молоко, которое дали коровы, не находящиеся под защитой, мы вкладываем деньги в убийство коров, в промышленность, где коров убивают. Разве это можно отрицать. Что же нам с этим делать, ведь в начале разговора мы все признались, что любим молоко, молочные продукты. Но это означает, что в первую очередь мы должны получать молоко из таких источников, которые не будут связаны с насилием, которые с этической точки зрения нормальные. Но это очень сложно, не правда ли? Вот матаджи на последнем ряду говорит: «Как же я теперь буду есть свою сметану. Я же выросла на сметане, что же я теперь без сметаны буду делать». В общем каждый сам должен ответить на этот вопрос. Никаких законов мы не издаем на эту тему, но аргументы я вам привел. Я знаю в России есть фермы, где преданные без насилия производят гхи и другие молочные продукты, потом поставляют в другие районы".

*Вопрос*: - "По поводу фермы с коровами. Что делать с бычками, которые постоянно рождаются? Прабхупада советовал на них пахать. У нас нет квалификации, у нас никто не умеет это делать. Пахать на механизмах, на тракторах, на самом деле намного эффективнее. Непонятно, что все-таки делать с этими бычками. Сомнения такие".

*ББГС*: Нет, нужно быть самодостаточными. Нет, нужно использовать быков для того, чтобы пахать. Не использовать тракторы для которых нужны запчасти, бензин и целая промышленность. Нужно использовать быков, чтобы молоть зерно. Ваши предки, я думаю, так и делали раньше, многие годы назад, перед тем как появился бензин. Везде в мире так делали. Правда. Человек все испортит, порушит, чего бы он ни коснулся. Мы пытаемся наслаждаться материальным миром – творением Бога. Но Бог – это единственный наслаждающийся. Мы все его слуги. Мы пытаемся эксплуатировать природу, и все превращается в ад. Поэтому нам нужна революция в сознании. Прабхупада всегда говорил, что жизнь должна быть простая, но мышление возвышенное.

У вас здесь есть изображение Радхи-Кришны. Он не находится в центре города Казани с красивой татаркой. Он живет во Вриндаване, в деревне, играет в лесу, живет там с коровами. Его отец фермер, они купаются в реках. Они доят коров и делают потом сметану, гхи, творог. Бензин, трактор и электричество им не нужны. Им это не интересно. У них есть более удивительные вещи, зачем им бензин и так далее. Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы дошли до этого понимания. Большинство преданных не может даже себе представить, как можно так жить, потому что это большая сложная задача. Но в мире есть несколько прекрасных общин, которые ведут такую жизнь. Наверное, самая лучшая в Венгрии. Кто-нибудь был в Венгрии в Нью Враджа Дхаме? Попробуйте съездить туда как-нибудь. То есть вы просто влюбитесь когда приедете.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *Враджендра Кумар прабху и др. участники обсуждения*, а как вы считаете, с чего малого можно 
> было бы начать современным вайшнавам в Москве и России, чтобы хоть что-то сдвинуть с мертвой точки? Конкретно какие проекты 
> создать, какие действия предпринять?


Вот тут предположение
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post139224

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада пил молоко от не защищённых коров?

----------


## Варган

> Шрила Прабхупада пил молоко от не защищённых коров?


Да, пил, потому что другого на Западе не было.  А он лично организовывал защиту коров его учениками на Западе?

«Проповедники, может быть, и будут освобождены от греховных реакций за предложение молочных продуктов от незащищённых коров Господу, точно так же как солдаты освобождаются от наказания за убийство на сражении во время войны. Он сражается для того, чтобы установить мир; в таком сражении ради достижения высшей цели человек может иногда нарушить закон, чтобы утвердить законный порядок (или как полицейский может превысить скорость, чтобы задержать того, кто превышает скорость). Но это не нормальный стандарт. Во времена «мира» (когда человек не проповедует), он должен практиковать пример защиты коров, который он проповедует, то есть закон. Тот, кто не практикует сам, не имеет ни авторитета, ни квалификации проповедовать. Что он будет проповедовать?»
Гопинатха Ачарья Дас 
http://makevrndavan.org/

----------


## Варган

Утренняя прогулка. 15 мая 1975 г., Перт.

*Прабхупада*: Этот человек безработный, и, если мы займём его работой за плугом, будет он делать это?

*ПарамахаMса*: Я думаю, нет (смеётся).

*Прабхупада*: Посмотрим.

*Амогха*: Это так тяжело, это же труд. «Мы не хотим работать таким образом, мы просто хотим какой-то лёгкой работы».

*Прабхупада*: Тогда вы будете страдать.

*ШрутакИрти*: Это бы значило, что они должны оставить город. Они не хотят покидать город.

*Прабхупада*: Тогда идите к чёрту [Прим. перев.: дословно - отправляйтесь в ад].


Morning Walk                               May 15, 1975, Perth
PrabhupAda: This man is unemployed, and if we engaged him for plowing, will he do that?
ParamahaMsa: I don't think so. (laughter)
PrabhupAda: Just see.
Amogha: That's too hard, that's work. "We don't want to work like that, we just want some easy job."
PrabhupAda: Then you suffer.
SrutakIrti: That would mean they had to leave the city. They don't want to leave 
the city.
PrabhupAda:                                 Then go to hell***.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, пил, потому что другого на Западе не было.  А он лично организовывал защиту коров его учениками на Западе?
> 
> «Проповедники, может быть, и будут освобождены от греховных реакций за предложение молочных продуктов от незащищённых коров Господу, точно так же как солдаты освобождаются от наказания за убийство на сражении во время войны. Он сражается для того, чтобы установить мир; в таком сражении ради достижения высшей цели человек может иногда нарушить закон, чтобы утвердить законный порядок (или как полицейский может превысить скорость, чтобы задержать того, кто превышает скорость). Но это не нормальный стандарт. Во времена «мира» (когда человек не проповедует), он должен практиковать пример защиты коров, который он проповедует, то есть закон. Тот, кто не практикует сам, не имеет ни авторитета, ни квалификации проповедовать. Что он будет проповедовать?»
> Гопинатха Ачарья Дас 
> http://makevrndavan.org/


От того, что мы приводим различные цитаты о защите коров, мало что реально изменится в нашем Обществе. На словах все очень легко, поверьте! Нужно конкретно что-то начать делать! Показать, как вы можете защищитить коров и занять в служении всех быков, тогда будет хороший пример для преданных. Тогда можно прийти и вдохновить всех.

----------


## Варган

Утренняя прогулка. 25 апреля 1977 г., Бомбей

*Прабхупада*: Моя, эта сельскохозяйственная программа, теоретически ей нет равных. Но практически люди приучены жить по-другому. Чтобы довести их до этой программы, потребуется некоторое время. Во всём остальном *моя программа – это гарантированное счастье, гарантия счастья, если они станут… Выращивайте собственную еду. Держите коров. Пусть у вас будет свой урожай зерновых культур. Воспевайте Харе Кришна*.

*ТамАла Кришна*: Так и происходит по всему миру.

*Прабхупада*: *Не живите в городе. Таково моё постановление*. Адский город. 




Morning Talk                       April 25, 1977, Bombay

*PrabhupAda*: My, this farming program, theoretically there is no comparison. 

But practically people are accustomed in different way. To bring them to the program it will take some time. Otherwise my program is Assured happiness, happiness assurance,
if they get... Have your own food grown. Keep cows. Have your own crops. Chant Hare KRSNa.

*TamAla KRSNa*: That goes for all over the world.

*PrabhupAda*: Don't go to the city. That is my determination. The hellish city.

----------


## Варган

> На словах все очень легко, поверьте! Нужно конкретно что-то начать делать!


Верю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, защита коров и быков - это самый сложный (на мой взгляд) аспект в поддержании Общины. Гуру Махарадж говорил, что завести корову - это, как женитьба, - один раз и на всю жизнь... От телят, как от своих детей, уже не откажешься и приходится нести полную кармическую ответственность за каждого.


Был такой пример в одном вайшнавском поселении. Преданные покупали молоко у семейных преданных от "защищенных коров". Поскольку семья была городская, они не смогли выжить в деревне, продали корову обычным карми и быстро уехали. Теперь вопрос: было ли такое молоко тем молоком, которое от защищенных коров((

----------


## Варган

> Да, защита коров и быков - это самый сложный (на мой взгляд) аспект в поддержании Общины. Гуру Махарадж говорил, что завести корову - это, как женитьба, - один раз и на всю жизнь... От телят, как от своих детей, уже не откажешься и приходится нести полную кармическую ответственность за каждого.
> 
> 
> Был такой пример в одном вайшнавском поселении. Преданные покупали молоко у семейных преданных от "защищенных коров". Поскольку семья была городская, они не смогли выжить в деревне, продали корову обычным карми и быстро уехали. Теперь вопрос: было ли такое молоко тем молоком, которое от защищенных коров((


Да, согласен. Как в одиночку, одной семье держать коров и занимать быков трудно представить. Олег Манилюк из Безводного (ОО "Бхуми") написал, что они сейчас занимают быков в заготовке сена (прицепные косилки), перевозке грузов. Также они научились производить биогумус из навоза, у них есть популяция специальных дождевых червей для этого. Биогумус - довольно дорогой продукт на рынке.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Для одной семьи вполне хватает одного рабочего вола. А когда они рождаются еще и еще...ох
Землю для поселения нужно выбирать из соображений очень высокой плодородности почвы и доступности мест, где можно выгодно продать сельхоз- и молочную продукцию. Плюс к этому карми не должны проживать близко, от них очень много беспокойств.
 Это тоже сложные задачи.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

НА ТЕМУ.

МОЛОКО ОТ НЕЗАЩИЩЁННЫХ КОРОВ.

Сегодня на польском туре лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам давал Прахладананда Свами. Лекцию лучше послушать в записи. 
Вопрос: Многие преданные отказываются употреблять молоко от незащищённых коров. Насколько оправдано такое сострадание и протест?
Ответ Прахладанадана Свами: "Если вы видите незащищённых коров, то защитите их. И у вас тогда будут миллионы коров, как у Кришны. В этом мире никто не защищён. Мы все не защищены. Не только коровы. Кто защищён? И коровы не повторяют Святые Имена. И какие - то коровы попадут на бойни. Мы можем давать святые Имена и возможность служения Кришне незащищённым живым существам. Мы же не откажем человеку в Сознании Кришны потому, что он не защищён? А почему коровам отказываем? Шрила Прабхупада ничего не говорил о незащищённых коровах и сам пил любое молоко от любой коровы. Мы не должны стремится быть выше Шрилы Прабхупады."



А. Хакимов (ЧЧЧМ) о Безводном и Олеге прабху:
ОН ЛЮБИТ ЭТИХ КОРОВ, ЛЮБИТ ЗЕМЛЮ, ЛЮБИТ БЫКОВ - ЛЮБИТ СВОЁ ДЕЛО.
ВОПРОС: Возможно ли сейчас создание с/х общин, возрождение культурных традиций, жизнь в общине, воспитание потомства, простая жизнь - возвышенное мышление? С чего начать?
ОТВЕТ: Большие задачи вы ставите. Начните пока с покупки земли хорошей. И вот тут проявится разум. Разум ваш проявится в этом плане, какую землю вы приобретёте. Иногда преданные приобретают такую землю, что даже смотреть не хочется в эту сторону. Не то что поселиться и жить, всю жизнь отдать этому месту. Но поскольку преданные трансцентдентны, они готовы на кочке создать сель/хоз. общину. Но здесь нужно не только желание, но и разум. Нужно найти подходящее, привлекательное место. Место для Кришны. Это должно быть очень хорошее, лучшее место. И тогда нужно его развивать, улучшать, улучшать и улучшать. 
ВОПРОС: Стоит при этом держать коров, заниматься изготовлением и продажей молочной продукции?
ОТВЕТ: Почему нет? Это очень большая ответственность. Я знаю пока одного человека, не знаю, может есть больше, но я знаю одного. Это яркий пример. В Безводном, в Украине, есть один преданный, который занимается коровами очень серьезно. Это очень разумный и серьезный человек. Если хотите поучиться, можете поехать туда, к нему. Вот это надёжная личность. Если он берёт ответственность, он берёт. Он не бросит этих коров, этих быков. Он делает потрясающие вещи там. В этом районе, в этой деревне, никто не убивает коров с тех пор как он поселился там. Он выкупил всех коров, но оставил их всех у хозяев. Они имеют право доить их, брать молоко, брать навоз. Но убивать не имеют права, потому что они принадлежат ему. (аплодисменты) И люди добровольно часть молочных продуктов, многое другое, просто отдают ему, жертвуют. А он создаёт также другие вещи, которые полезны для всех. И у людей появляется вера. Человек создаёт общину.
Это один из примеров. Езжайте, если хотите посмотреть на это. Пообщаться даже с ним интересно будет. Он очень такой сильный внутренне, благостный. Он любит этих коров, любит землю, любит быков - любит своё дело. Вы даже рядом с ним исцелитесь. Такая от него саттва исходит, такая благость!


Это сила, большая сила - сель/хоз. община. Но нужно с разумом подойти туда ( видимо это тоже про Безводное), с ответственностью, с любовью. Не так, что просто какую-то землю там "заштурмовали", потом поняли, что земля не подходит. Удобрить нечем, воды нет, почва плохая, или что-то ещё. Или документы вообще не оформлены, как потом выясняется. И так далее. И всё это мы наблюдаем сейчас. И потом спрашиваем - как развивать сель/хоз. общину? Возможно ли в наше время? А чем наше время отличается от других времён? Тут нужен разум.
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж (А. Хакимов),
Фестиваль Садху Санга, 2014

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В этом районе, в этой деревне, никто не убивает коров с тех пор как он поселился там. Он выкупил всех коров, но оставил их всех у хозяев. Они имеют право доить их, брать молоко, брать навоз. Но убивать не имеют права, потому что они принадлежат ему. (аплодисменты) И люди добровольно часть молочных продуктов, многое другое, просто отдают ему, жертвуют.


Это удивительный пример, очень вдохновляющий! Интересно, а всех новорожденных бычков в деревне тоже отдают Олегу прабху? Как он будет справляться с сотнями голов?

----------


## Варган

Рамачандра Прабху, мне кажется, надо обе половинки примера Шрилы Прабхупады использовать: не отказываться от молока любой коровы и делать всё для организации практической защиты коров. А иначе какая-то "ардха кукутти ньяя" получается - мы берём только ту половинку курицы, которая нам удобна.




> Олег Манилюк писал:
> 
> Татьяна, я сейчас живу в деревне с коровами и могу Вам сказать что некоторые факты приводимые Вами не совсем точны. Например: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				" если корову не покрывать один или два года, у нее пропадает молоко."
> 			
> ...

----------


## Варган

> Это удивительный пример, очень вдохновляющий!


Если не будет таких примеров, то проповедникам будет очень тяжело. Даже тем, кто в городе распространяет книги Шрилы Прабхупады или читает публичные лекции. Им нечего будет привести в пример. 

Я помню, мне несколько лет назад проповедовал один преданный из Барнаула через интернет-переписку. Слово за слово, я тогда уже немного знаком был с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады и задал ему вопрос: вот вы, кришнаиты, вы наверно на земле живёте, коров защищаете? (у вас же в ваших книгах про это отчётливо написано). В ответ было: "нет, мы живём в городе". И так ещё 50 лет может пройти и так же преданных потенциальные неофиты могут спрашивать: ну как-там с защитой коров, в книгах же сказано про это? И что им придётся говорить?

----------


## Варган

*Утренняя прогулка. 3 апреля 1975 г., Майапур*

*Пушта Кришна*: Города уже существуют. В городах миллионы людей…

*Прабхупада*: Поэтому мы предлагаем это место. Приезжайте сюда. Почему вы не приезжаете и не живёте с нами? Тогда это… Движение Сознания Кришны – это … *Это движение, которое означает, что вы приезжаете сюда, живёте с нами и производите свою пищу, производите своё молоко, становитесь счастливыми, здоровыми и повторяете Харе Кришна*. 
*Таково наше движение*. По этой причине мы создали Новый Вриндаван и ферму, и мы пытаемся купить…  
*Таково наше движение, оно означает, что мы даём вам достаточную пищу, кров, здоровье, философию, религию, качества, всё, чистоту.* 
Приезжайте сюда. Почему вы не приезжаете? Они приезжают сюда по выходным дням и затем улетают прочь, уезжают. Вы видите? Мы предоставляем такое прекрасное пространство, но они не будут жить здесь. Они уедут к гулу большого города. Им нравится приезжать сюда. Поэтому они тратят так много денег на бензин и приезжают сюда.  Но оттого, что они не приучены, они уезжают обратно. 
*Билет в оба конца. Из ада на небеса и обратно в ад. (смеётся) Билет в оба конца – возврат обратно в ад, а не возвращение к Богу.* 



*Morning Walk                               April 3, 1975, MAyApur*

*PuSTa KRSNa*: The cities are already there. There are millions of people in the cities...

*PrabhupAda*: Therefore we are offering this place. Come here. Why do you not come here and live with us? 
Then this is... The KRSNa consciousness movement is... 
*This is the movement, 
that you come here, live with us, and 
produce your food, 
produce your milk,
be happy, healthy, and chant Hare KRSNa.
This is our movement.*
Therefore we are creating New Vrindaban and farm, and we are trying to purchase... 
This is our movement, that we give you sufficient food, shelter, health, philosophy, religion, character, everything, purity. Come here. Why don't you come? They come here on the weekdays, and then fly away, go away. You see? We are giving such nice room, but they will not live here. They will go to the hubble-bubble of the city. They like to come here. Therefore they spend so much money for gas and come here. But because they are not accustomed, they go back again. 
*Return ticket. From hell to heaven, and again hell (laughter)          
Return ticket-coming back to hell again, not going back to God*.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Рамачандра Прабху, мне кажется, надо обе половинки примера Шрилы Прабхупады использовать: не отказываться от молока любой коровы и делать всё для организации практической защиты коров. А иначе какая-то "ардха кукутти ньяя" получается - мы берём только ту половинку курицы, которая нам удобна.


Да, надо использовать молоко в любом случае, поскольку без молока нет здоровья, и Шрила Прабхупада призывал нас не отказываться от любого молока. Молоко- это жидкая религия. Не нужно обвинять преданных, что мы пьем молоко, это не то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада.




> Просто корову сейчас рассматривают только как источник молока,


Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что корова - это та, кто дает молоко. Это определение коровы




> У большинства коров молоко никуда не девается, его просто становиться меньше.


*У большинства коров?!*

Вот, благодаря таким утверждением, мы когда-то завели корову, и проверили все на практике(( Мы с семьей год не покрывали корову, и молоко пропало. Не хочется, чтобы и другие преданные попали в эту ловушку. 
Но об этом я писала уже, не буду повторяться тут.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Всем участникам этой дискуссии........приезжайте....всего 170 км. от МКАДа,в Калужской области....1000 Га земли и 63 коровы.Можно уже сейчас подключиться к этой миссии-защите коров и жизни на земле.Мы ВКонтакте https://vk.com/ugranrisimha

----------


## baladasa

> Мы можем давать святые Имена и возможность служения Кришне незащищённым живым существам.


Разве движение Сознания Бога не должно показывать пример как необходимо относиться к живым существам и использовать их в служении Кришне, без насилия, а не использовать опыт и калиюжные методы материалистов, заинтересованных только в получении прибыли?

----------


## Варган

*Отрывки из беседы. 27 мая 1977 г. Вриндавана*

*Прабхупада*: Да. Я хочу этого. Я… Я прихожу повсюду и говорю, как эти негодяи…?  Так много земли лежит, и эти негодяи не разрабатывают её. И они производят… Как там его? Угольный камень. Уголь. Их интересуют эти кирпичи и камни, а не зелёные растения. Какое негодяйское управление. Дайте им практический навык. Мы знаем, как делать это.  АннАд бхаванти бхУтАни парджанйАд анна-самбхаваХ, йаджНАд  бхавати парджанйаХ [БГ 3.14].Пусть они занимаются киртаной. Будет больше воды для садоводства, пойдут дожди, и тогда производите корм для животных и пищу для себя.  И животные дадут вам молоко. Это вриндаванская жизнь. 
И как они [сейчас] увлечены так называемой роскошью. 
Кришна родился. Люди принесли так много прекрасной, приятной еды, они были хорошо одеты и украшены. Это описание мы читали сегодня утром. Как они были счастливы, жители Вриндаваны с Кришной, и животными, и коровами. 
*Это то, что я хочу ввести. 
Любой ценой, во что бы то ни стало, сделайте это, и …* 
Не трудитесь над строительством больших, больших зданий. Этого не требуется. Это бесполезная трата времени.  Производите. Сделайте все поля зелёными. Увидьте это. Тогда экономический вопрос будет полностью решён. 
Затем вы должны есть великолепную пищу. Питайтесь роскошно.  Животные счастливы. Животное может даже не давать молоко, пусть оно ест и выделяет испражнения и мочу. Это приветствуется. В конце концов, после еды оно даст испражнения.  Это выгодно, не только простое молоко выгодно.  Даже испражнения прибыльны. По этой причине *я так сильно прошу сейчас* и…




*Conversation Pieces                     May 27, 1977, VRndAvana 
*
PrabhupAda: Yes. That I want. I... Everywhere I go and say, how these rascals...? So much land is lying, and these rascals are not developing. And they are making... What is that? Coal stone. Coal. They are interested with these bricks and stones, not green vegetables. Such a rascal government. Give them facility. We know how to do it. AnnAd bhavanti bhUtAni parjanyAd anna-sambhavaH, yajNAd bhavati parjanyaH [Bg. 3.14]. Let them engage in kIrtana. There will be more water for gardening, and it will be moist, and then produce fodder for the animals and food for you. 
And animal gives you milk. That is VRndAvana life.
And they are absorbed in this so-called opulence. KRSNa has taken birth. They are bringing so many nice, pleasant foodstuff, very well-dressed and ornamented. These are description. In the morning we were reading. 
How they were happy, the inhabitants of VRndAvana with KRSNa and living and cows.
*That I want to introduce. 
At any cost do it and...*
Don't bother about big, big buildings.
It is not required. Useless waste of time. 
Produce. Make the whole field green. See that. Then whole economic question solved. Then you eat sumptuous. Eat sumptuously. The animal is happy. The animal even does not give milk; let them eat and pass stool and urine. That is welcome. After all, eating, they will pass stool. So that is beneficial, not that simple milk is beneficial. Even the stool is beneficial. 
Therefore *I am asking so much here* and...,

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Могу привести цитату Прабхупады с иным акцентом, и что это изменит? Пинг-понг цитатами?

----------


## Варган

> Могу привести цитату Прабхупады с иным акцентом, и что это изменит? Пинг-понг цитатами?


Я видел ту цитату, она очень интересная. А это не пинг-понг, просто так случайно совпало, я ещё вчера это начал переводить.

----------


## Anna

> Всем участникам этой дискуссии........приезжайте....всего 170 км. от МКАДа,в Калужской области....1000 Га земли и 63 коровы.Можно уже сейчас подключиться к этой миссии-защите коров и жизни на земле.Мы ВКонтакте https://vk.com/ugranrisimha


Есть ли у вас продуманный план действий, что будете делать с коровами, если продолжение дела вдруг станет невозможным? Знаю случай: в том году вайшнавы продали неподходящих им корову и бычка фактически на мясо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И так ещё 50 лет может пройти и так же преданных потенциальные неофиты могут спрашивать: ну как-там с защитой коров, в книгах же сказано про это? И что им придётся говорить?


В отношении содержания коров и быков, - это может быть по силам только очень дружной общине преданных. Семьям-одиночкам не стоит даже браться. Тем более, если преданные живут в одной деревне с карми, которые растят бычков на мясо, то корова будет всегда обеспокоена посторонними быками, будет возбуждена и не сможет давать молока много и долго.
  Также во многом удои зависят от *породы* и *характера* коровы!
 К этому надо подходить продуманно, посоветоваться обязательно с Венгерской фермой (они много ошибок наделали тоже, стали опытные более-менее)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Есть ли у вас продуманный план действий, что будете делать с коровами, если продолжение дела вдруг станет невозможным? Знаю случай: в том году вайшнавы продали неподходящих им корову и бычка фактически на мясо.


Приезжайте к нам на семинар,который состоится с 14 по 16 августа.Все подробности здесь https://vk.com/event98577283

----------


## Варган

> В отношении содержания коров и быков, - это может быть по силам только очень дружной общине преданных. Семьям-одиночкам не стоит даже браться. Тем более, если преданные живут в одной деревне с карми, которые растят бычков на мясо, то корова будет всегда обеспокоена посторонними быками, будет возбуждена и не сможет давать молока много и долго.
>   Также во многом удои зависят от *породы* и *характера* коровы!
>  К этому надо подходить продуманно, посоветоваться обязательно с Венгерской фермой (они много ошибок наделали тоже, стали опытные более-менее)


Золотые слова. Совершенно согласен.

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа. 31 июля 1976 г., Новый Майапур (французская ферма)*

*Прабхупада*: Организуйте это и держите сотни книг. Они будут жить в мире. Но не вовлекайтесь в греховную деятельность. Тогда всё будет в порядке. Какое прекрасное место. Жители городов не могут себе представить. Что за бессмысленная жизнь – клубы, скотобойни, игорные заведения, кабаки. Это подобно аду. Постарайтесь спасти людей от этого адского состояния жизни, когда они живут без какого-либо знания, как животные. И природа по этой причине создаёт массовую «скотобойню» в виде войны, чтобы перерезать глотки всем, прикончить их. Многие миллионы и миллионы были прикончены. С 1914 года до 1950-го, сколько лет прошло?

*Харикеша*: Тридцать шесть.

_Прабхупада_: В течение тридцати шести лет было две большие войны, бойни. Особенно в Европе. Природа создаст. Эпидемии. Где-то — эпидемия, где-то — война, где-то — нехватка пищи. Но вы не можете позволять себе греховную деятельность. Иначе вы будете убиты. Таким образом сработает закон природы. Вы можете бросить вызов, это ваше дело, но природа сработает по-своему. ДайвИ хй эшА гуНамайИ мама мАйА дуратйайА  [БГ 7.14]. Вы не можете превзойти. Это невозможно. Но они глупы, они пытаются покорить природу своим так называемым научным знанием. Они такие мошенники. Измените цвет этого фрукта или цветка — покорите природу. Такие мошенники, они говорят, как мошенники: «Это займёт миллионы лет». Мы должны ждать миллион лет. «Да, из химических веществ мы создадим жизнь. Подождите миллион лет». Вот, что происходит. И для таких вещей существуют большие здания, лаборатории, исследования, научные изыскания.  Большие-большие вывески. И студенты от разочарования выходят на крышу и прыгают, совершая самоубийство. Я видел это?

*Харикеша*: В Беркли.

*Прабхупада*: В Беркли. Очень ужасное состояние. *Пусть они делают, что им нравится, но вы живите отдельно от них. Живите мирно в Сознании Кришны. Будьте счастливы. Пусть эти кошки и собаки катятся в ад; что можно поделать? Мы пытаемся дать им образование насколько это возможно, но если они не принимают его, то это их дело. Мы выполняем свою обязанность и ходим от двери к двери: «Прочтите эти книги. Если хотите, вы можете придти и жить с нами». Что мы можем ещё сделать?* Мы не выдвигаем никаких условий, которые вы должны выполнить для того, чтобы жить с нами. Конечно, условием является то, что вам не следует действовать греховно.  Но мы никогда не скажем, что вы должны заплатить много долларов. Приходите. Какое бы скромное количество пищи у нас ни было, мы поделимся. Поэтому попытайтесь понять  значение этого движения. Кришна даёт нам. Это первоклассное  место. Вы можете обустроить его как Вайкунтху.  Это уже Вайкунтха, здесь есть Кришна. *Но обустройте его очень красиво и живите мирно. За сотни миль от этих адских городов. Для небольших перемещений мы можем использовать воловьи повозки, когда нам нужен транспорт. Очень мирная жизнь. Установите это и живите мирно. Я прав или ошибаюсь*?

*Преданный*: О да.

*Прабхупада*: Поэтому я создал эти сельскохозяйственные проекты: Новый Вриндаван — он успешен; Филадельфия — там всё идёт хорошо, Новый Орлеан, здесь также. В Лондоне у нас нет много земли, но, тем не менее, её достаточно. (пауза) 

*Харикеша*: Самолёт в пятницу.

*Прабхупада*: В пятницу. Харер нАма, харер нАма [ЧЧ Ади 17.21] Все счастливы, дети, женщины. Они не требуют всякие вещи: «Хотим это, хотим то».  Они стали простыми, автоматически они упростили свою жизнь. И постепенно они обустраиваются, строят маленькие домики, выращивают немного овощей, немного ячменя или пшеницы и молоко. Этого достаточно. Нам не нужно много. Мы не хотим предметов роскоши. Мы хотим просто оставаться в живых, существовать. Йавад артха прайоджана. Мы ненавидим саму идею ненужной роскоши.  Посторонние люди приходят сюда, чтобы посмотреть? Да?

*Бхагаван*: Да.

*Прабхупада*:  Что они говорят?

*Бхагаван*: Они впечатлены тем, как много мы сделали. 

*Прабхупада*: Они будут всё больше и больше впечатляться. Что такое городская жизнь? В Париже просто чтобы заработать на предметы первой  жизненной необходимости, так много женщин становятся профессиональными проститутками. Мы с детства знаем. Что за цивилизацию они создали? Отравляют жизнь.  И потом, после завершения этой жизни, вы просто становитесь кошкой, собакой или деревом и стоите. И все другие планеты пусты. Просто эта планета переполнена, перенаселение. Убейте их. Почему бы их не послать туда? Такая пустая территория. (смеётся) «Но мы не можем этого». Тогда чего стоят ваши научные исследования? «Да, мы пытаемся. Подождите миллионы лет». (смеётся)  Эти блефующие мошенники.  Не дайте себя обмануть. Живите мирно здесь, повторяйте Харе Кришна. 

*Прабхупада*: Сейчас я дал вам  идеи, философию, в книгах. Итак, ваше дело — развить и обустроить это по всему миру. Вы  очень разумны, европейцы и американцы. Придайте этому форму, для процветания всего мира. Дайте это практически… Это осуществимо. Нет сложностей. Так много земли. Очень хорошие плодородные земли в Африке, Австралии, Америке. Все они могут быть использованы для счастья целого мира. 

*Прабхупада*: Мы не просто воспеваем, мы даём людям работу. Мы пытаемся стать самодостаточными, это такая же идея об организации деревень, как у Ганди, люди могут даже не выходить из деревни. Их потребности удовлетворит экономика самой деревни. Это мы и делаем.  

*Прабхупада*: Нет, в Америке. У нас есть фермы, такие же, как эта. Они очень успешны.  Они едят свежие овощи, свежие зерновые и молоко, и воспевают. Там есть храм. Они оставили городскую жизнь.  Итак, я хочу организовать это также и здесь. У нас есть одна ферма в Навадвипе. Там есть преданные. Они имеют свою собственную одежду, собственную еду, собственное молоко, жильё и воспевание. Вот и всё. 



*Room Conversation. July 31, 1976, New Mayapur (French farm)*

*PrabhupAda*: Organize it and keep hundreds of books. They will live peacefully. But don't entangle in sinful activities. Then it will be all right. Such a nice place. The city residents cannot imagine. What a nonsense life—clubs, slaughterhouse, gambling places, drinking house. This is like hell. Try to save people from this hellish condition of life, without any knowledge, like animals. And nature therefore creates a wholesale slaughterhouse in war, to cut throat all—finished. Many millions and millions are finished. From 1914 to 1950, how many years?
*HarikeSa*: Thirty-six.
*PrabhupAda*: Within thirty-six years there were two big wars, slaughter. Especially Europe. Nature will create. Pestilence. Somewhere there is pestilence, somewhere there is war, somewhere there is scarcity of food. But you cannot indulge in sinful activities. Then you'll be killed. Then nature's law will act. You may defy, that's your business, but nature will act in her own way. DaivI hy eSA guNamayI mama mAyA duratyayA [Bg. 7.14]. You cannot surpass. That is not possible. But they are foolish, they are trying to conquer over nature by their so-called scientific knowledge. They are such a rascal. You change the color of this fruit and flower, conquer over nature. So rascal, they talk rascal, "It will take millions of years." We have to wait million. "Yes, from chemical we shall bring life. Wait million of years." This is going on. And for such thing, big building, laboratory, research, scientific research. Big, big signboard. And the students out of disappointment, going to the roof and falling down, committing suicide. I saw it?
*HarikeSa*: Berkeley.
*PrabhupAda*: Berkeley. Very horrible condition. Let them do whatever they like, you live apart from them. Live peacefully in KRSNa consciousness. Be happy. Let these cats and dogs go to hell; what can be done? We are trying to educate them as far as possible, but if they do not take it, that is their business. We are doing our duty, going door to door, "Read these books. If you like, you can come and live with us." What we can do more? We do not make any condition, that if you live with us you have to fulfill. Of course, the condition is that you should not act sinfully. That is the first condition. But we never say that you have to pay so many dollars. Come. Whatever little food we have got, we shall share. So try to understand the importance of this movement. KRSNa is giving us. This is a first-class place. You can develop it into a Vaiku??ha. It is already Vaiku??ha, KRSNa is there. But develop it very nicely, peacefully live. Hundreds of miles away from the hellish cities. For little conveyance we can have bullock carts, when we have to get, transport. Very peaceful life. Introduce it and live peacefully. Am I right or wrong?
Devotee: Oh, yes.
*PrabhupAda*: These farming projects therefore I introduced, New Vrindaban, it is successful; Philadelphia, it is going on nicely; New Orleans; here also. In London we haven't got much land, but still we have got sufficient land. (pause) 
*HarikeSa*: The airplane is on Friday.
*Prabhup?da*: Friday, that is also. Harer nAma, harer nAma [?di 17.21]. Everyone is happy, the children, the woman. They don't demand anything, that "Give us this, give us that." They have simplified, automatically they have simplified their life. And gradually develop, make little cottages, grow little vegetable, little barley or wheat and milk. That is sufficient. We don't require much. We don't want luxury. We want just to subsist. Yavad artha prayojana. We hate the idea of luxury, unnecessary. Do the outsider come to see? Yes?
*BhagavAn*: Yes.

*PrabhupAda*: What do they say?
BhagavAn: They are impressed with how much we have done.
*PrabhupAda*: They will be more and more impressed. What is this city life? In Paris, simply to fulfill the necessities of life, a professional prostitute, so many. And people from all over the world, they come here for indulge in prostitute. From our childhood we know. What a civilization they have made. Spoiling the life. Then, after finish this life, you just become a cat, a dog, or a tree and stand up. And all other planets are vacant. Simply this planet is filled up, overpopulation. Kill them. Why not send there? So vacant land. (laughter) "That we cannot do." Then what is your scientific research? "Yes, we are trying. Wait millions of years." (laughter) These bluffing rascals. Don't be misled. Live peacefully here, chant Hare KRSNa.
*PrabhupAda*: Now I have given the ideas, the philosophy, in the books. So it is your business to develop all over the world. You are very intelligent, Europeans and Americans. Give it a shape, for the world prosperity. Give it a practical.... It is practical. There is no difficulty. So much land. Very good fertile land in Africa, Australia, in America. All of them can be utilized for the happiness of the whole world. 
*PrabhupAda*: We're not only chanting, we are giving them work. We are trying to become self-sufficient, the same idea of Gandhi's village organization, so they may not come out from the village. They'll be satisfied, village economics. That we are doing.
*PrabhupAda*: No, in America. We have got farms like this. They are very successful. They are eating fresh vegetables, fresh grains and milk, and chanting. The temple is there. They have left the city life. So I want to organize that here also. We have already one in NavadvIpa. The devotees are there. 
They are having their own cloth,  own food,  own milk,  residence, and chanting. That's all.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Есть ли у вас продуманный план действий, что будете делать с коровами, если продолжение дела вдруг станет невозможным? Знаю случай: в том году вайшнавы продали неподходящих им корову и бычка фактически на мясо.


Анна, к сожалению, таких случаев великое множество. Сначала скупают коров, а потом только решают, как с ними быть. Гуру Махарадж сказал, что надо начинать Общину с конституции, это первое дело.
Е.С.Гопал Кришна Госвами когда-то давал наставление деревенским преданным о том, что сначала пусть проявится крепкая Община, 200 человек, а потом заведите 1 корову.

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа с преданными. 1 августа 1975 г., Новый Орлеан*

*Прабхупада*: Это Вриндавана. Я не нахожу в Бхагаватам больших фабрик и скотобоен, и в них нет необходимости, нет. Нисколько.  Вся атмосфера переполнена греховной жизнью. Как люди могут быть счастливы? Сейчас они приходят к преступности, движению хиппи и множеству других вещей; проблемы, дипломатия, ЦРУ и что ещё?
Как много ненужной траты энергии, времени и денег. Порочное состояние.
Лучше откажитесь от города.
Создайте Вриндаван, как здесь. 
Городская жизнь омерзительна.
Если вы не живёте в городе, вам не нужен бензин, автомобиль. Это ни к чему.
Люди могут покритиковать: «Вы же приехали на ферму на автомобиле».  Так на данный момент нет другого транспорта.  Иначе мы бы ездили на воловьих повозках — в чём сложность? Представьте, вы доезжаете за один час, а придётся ехать целый день. И если ваши потребности удовлетворены такой жизнью, не встанет вопроса о транспортных перемещениях. Могут быть местные перемещения: от этой деревни до той деревни.  Зачем нужен автомобиль?  Подъездные пути и проблема парковки. Не только проблема парковки, но и много всего другого. В автомобиле три тысячи деталей, запчастей. Вы вынуждены производить это на больших заводах. 

*Сатсварупа*: Страховка.

*Прабхупада*: Страхов… Так много! Каждый сейчас (неразборчиво). Мы не хулим, но мы обращаем внимание: «Таким способом  ценнейшее время нашей жизни тратится впустую». Скажут, что это примитивная жизнь, но это мирная жизнь. Мы хотим мирно жить и сэкономить время для Сознания Кришны. Это не примитивно. Это разумная жизнь.



*Room Conversation with Devotees      August 1, 1975, New Orleans*

*PrabhupAda*:This is VRndAvana. There is no need and I don't find in BhAgavata big factory and slaughterhouse, no. Nothing. The whole atmosphere is surcharged with sinful life. How people will be happy? Now they are coming to crimes and hippies and so many things, problems, diplomacy, CIA and what other?
So many unnecessary waste of energy, time, and money. Vicious condition.
Better give up city.
Make VRndAvana, like this.
City life is abominable.
If you don't live in the city, you don't require petrol, motor car. It is no use.
They may criticize that "You are going to the farm in a car." So for the time being, there is no vehicle. Otherwise bullock cart—where is the difficulty? Suppose you are coming, one hour, and it takes one day. And if you are satisfied, such life, there is no question of moving. Maybe local moving, from this village to that village. That is sufficient, bullock carts. Why motor car? Drive here and park problem. Not only park problem, there are so many things. There are three thousand parts, motor car. You have to produce them, big factory.                                   
*SatsvarUpa*: Insurance.
*PrabhupAda*: Insur... So much! Everyone is being (indistinct). We do not decry, but we point out, "In this way our valuable time of life is being wasted." They say it is primitive life, but it is peaceful life. We want peaceful life and save time for KRSNa consciousness. That is not primitive. That is intelligent life.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Е.С.Гопал Кришна Госвами когда-то давал наставление деревенским преданным о том, что сначала пусть проявится крепкая Община, 200 человек, а потом заведите 1 корову.


Полностью поддерживаю такой подход. Сначала нужно построить крепкую общину, а потом уже брать на себя ответственность и нагрузку дополнительную... Что потом делать со всеми коровами и быками если что-то пойдет не так?

----------


## Варган

*14 февраля 1977 г., Майапур*

*Прабхупада*: Хм, хм (перерыв) Кошки также не беспокоят. Но каждый полностью сыт и счастлив. Первая проблема – это питание. Следовательно, если вы производите множество   зерна, эта кукуруза одна может накормить всех. Кукурузное зерно вы можете раздробить, и ту часть, которая превратилась в порошок, вы можете использовать как муку, а ту часть, которая осталась твёрдой крупой, вы можете использовать как рис. И она более питательна, чем мука, пшеничная мука, и обычный рис, и дешевле, чем обыкновенная пшеница. Но вы можете использовать её [пшеницу], а также дал, бхату. Овощи и жиры. Из молока вы получите так много жиров. Полноценное питание.

*Бхавананда*: Я был очень впечатлён той фермой, когда я туда приехал. Очень славная. Я видел одного маленького котёнка в коровнике, из коровьего вымени капало молоко и оно попадало прямо в рот котёнку.

*Прабхупада*: Капало. Только посмотрите. Какое важное животное. И потом, когда она даёт навоз и мочу, это тоже хорошо. Молоко питательно, навоз полезен, моча полезна. 
Почему это бедное животное должно быть безжалостно убито? 

Что это за цивилизация?

У вас есть материальные желания: еда, сон, совокупление – удовлетворяйте их как благородный человек, и 

экономьте время, и продвигайтесь духовно. 

Это необходимо ввести.

Зачем вы изобретаете такую трудную работу и убиваете время, ценное время человеческой жизни?

Это мы хотим проповедовать.

Экономьте время, будьте духовно продвинутыми, а другие потребности удовлетворяйте с наименьшими затратами времени и сил, как благородный человек. 

Если вы сбережёте время, то вы сможете прочитать всю эту литературу, понять, в чём состоит ценность жизни.

Для этого здесь литература. Не для всех. Для брахманов, образованных людей. И они распространят знание с помощью устной речи. Другие, кто менее разумен, просто с помощью слушания будут получать руководство.

Просто будьте твёрдо уверены в том, какой вид цивилизации  мы пытаемся ввести.

Нас не должно уносить прочь [майей]. Иначе нам конец. Если мы хотим исправить других, но нас уносит прочь, тогда всему делу конец. Если нас смывает прочь волна майи во время нашей попытки спасти других от майи, то на что остаётся надеяться? Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: джанма сАртхака кари' кара пара-упакАра [ЧЧ. Ади 9.41]. Будь сильным настолько, что ты способен не быть негодяем, и тогда ты можешь, можешь исправлять других. Иначе это будет невозможно.  Как это возможно? Человек тонет. Если ты достаточно силён, то ты можешь спасти его. Но если ты также начнёшь тонуть, то как ты спасёшь его? В этом вся суть. 

Спаси себя, спаси других. Таково наше Движение Сознания Кришны.

Прежде всего, спаси себя, затем попытайся спасти других.

Или обе эти вещи могут происходить одновременно. Тот же пример. Если ты хочешь спасти утопающего, ты должен точно знать, что тебя не смоет волной. «Я должен оставаться сильным, тогда я спасу его».




*February 14, 1977, Mayapur*

*PrabhupAda*: Hm hm. (break) Cats also do not disturb. But everyone is fully fed and happy. The first problem is eating. So if you produce like tons, this corn alone can feed everyone. It is so nice food. Corn you can smash, and the powder portion you can use as flour, and the portion which is not powder, the hard portion, you can use as rice. And it is more nutritious than flour, wheat flour, and ordinary rice, and very cheap, cheaper than the ordinary rice and cheaper than the ordinary wheat. But you can utilize it--both dAl, bhAta. Vegetable and fat. From milk you get so much fat. Complete food.

*BhavAnanda*: I was very impressed with that farm when I visited it. Nicest. I saw one little kitten in the barn, and there was milk coming out of the cow's milkbag and it was falling into the kitten's mouth.

*PrabhupAda*: Dropping.Just see. Such an important animal. And then, when she passes stool and urine, that is also nice. The milk is nutritious, the stool is useful; the urine is useful.
Why this poor animal should be slaughtered?

What kind of civilization?

Your material desires, eating, sleeping, mating--fulfill it like a gentleman and

save time and make spiritual advancement.

This is to be introduced.

Why you are inventing so strenuous work and spoil time, valuable time of human life?

This we want to preach.

Save time, be spiritually advanced, and other necessities, make it gentlemanly short-cut.

If you save time, you can read all these literatures, understand what is value of life.

Therefore, the literature here. Not for all. The brAhmaNas, educated. And they'll distribute the knowledge by speaking. Others, those who are less intelligent, simply by hearing, they will be guided.

Just be convinced what kind of civilization we are trying to introduce.

We should not be carried away. Then finished. In order to check others, if we become carried away, (laughing) then finish all business. To save them from being washed away by mAyA, if we become washed away, then where is the hope? Therefore Caitanya MahAprabhu said, janma sArthaka kari' kara para-upakAra [Cc. Adi 9.41]. Be strong so that you may not be rascal, and then you can do; others you can check. Otherwise, it will be impossible. How it is possible? A man is drowning. If you are strong enough, you can save. But if you also become drowned, then how you'll save him? So the everything is there.

Save yourself, save others. This is our KSRNa consciousness movement.

First of all save yourself; then try to save others.

Or both things can go on simultaneously. The same example. If you want to save somebody who's drowning you must know that I may not be washed away. I have to remain strong; then I can save him."

----------


## Варган

28 ноября 1976 года

Мой дорогой Яшоматинандана!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Я получил твое письмо от 11/30/76 (датированное ошибочно).
Меня очень вдохновил твой отчет о распространении книг, а также твой энтузиазм в отношении издания моих книг на гуджарати. Но один вопрос: по какой причине не присоединяются местные люди? Это необходимо. Тогда центр, расположенный там, будет устойчивым.

Ты говоришь, что мы должны создать доверительный фонд гошалы, такова наша настоящая цель. _Крши-горакшья-ваниджьям ваишья карма свабхава-джам_ [Бг. 18.44]. Там, где занимаются сельским хозяйством, должны быть коровы.* Такова наша миссия: забота о коровах и сельское хозяйство, и, если есть излишек, торговля. Это некоммерческая программа.* Потому что мы занимаемся сельским хозяйством, чтобы выращивать собственную пищу, и мы хотим содержать коров, чтобы получать свое молоко. *Вся идея состоит в том, что мы, Исккон, — это община, которая должна быть не зависимой от внешней помощи.* Этот сельскохозяйственный проект специально предназначен для преданных, чтобы они выращивали свои продукты, а также хлопок, чтобы делать свою собственную одежду, и держать коров, чтобы получать молоко и молочные продукты, богатые жиром.

*Наша миссия состоит в том, чтобы защитить наших преданных от ненужной тяжёлой работы, чтобы они могли экономить время для развития сознания Кришны. Это наша миссия.* Поэтому нет вопроса о том, чтобы делать на этом прибыль, но если легко получается избыток продуктов, тогда мы можем подумать о торговле. В противном случае, у нас нет таких намерений. Мы хотим храм, гошалу и земледелие. Проект общины, как в Европе и Америке. Мы прилагаем аналогичные усилия в Индии в нескольких местах. Я прямо сейчас направляюсь в Хайдарабад, чтобы организовать там ферму. У нас есть 600 акров земли. Мы получили разрешение от правительства. Нет никаких ограничений.

Можешь назвать гошалу так: «Гошала ИСККОН и сельскохозяйственный трест». Попечителями треста будут: я в качестве главы, Пранлал Бхогилал, ты, Гопала Кришна, Махамса, Хамсадута, Каратикея Махадевия, Акшаянанда и пожизненный член, которого ты упомянул в своем письме (ты не указал его имени, но говоришь, что он актер и у него есть своя ферма).

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

 Твой вечный доброжелатель, А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

 

November 28, 1976

My dear Yasomatinandana,

Please accept my blessings. I am in due receipt of your letter dated 11/30/76 (somehow mistakenly dated).
I am very encouraged by your book distribution report as also your enthusiasm to publish my books in Gujarati. One thing, what is the reason no local men are joining? This is wanted. Then the center there will become strong.

You say we must have a gosala trust, that is our real purpose. _krsi-goraksya-vanijyam vaisya karma svabhava-jam_, (BG 18.44). Where there is agriculture there must be cows. *That is our mission: Cow protection and agriculture and if there is excess, trade. This is a no-profit scheme.* For the agriculture we want to produce our own food and we want to keep cows for our own milk. The whole idea is that we are Iskcon, a community to be independent from outside help. This farm project is especially for the devotees to grow their own food. Cotton also, to make their own clothes. And keeping cows for milk and fatty products.

*Our mission is to protect our devotees from unnecessary heavy work to save time for advancing in Krsna consciousness. This is our mission.* So there is no question of profit, but if easily there are surplus products, then we can think of trading. Otherwise we have no such intention. We want a temple, a gosala and agriculture. A community project as in Europe and America. We are making similar attempts in India in several places. Immediately I'm going to Hyderabad to organize the farm project there. We have 600 acres. We have the permission from the government. There is no question of ceiling.

You may call the gosala: ISKCON Gosala and Farm Project Trust. The trustees shall be; myself as chairman, Pranlal Bhogilal, yourself, Gopala Krsna, Mahamsa, Hamsaduta, Karatikeya Mahadevia, Aksayananda, and the life member you have mentioned in your letter (You haven't mentioned his name, but you say that he is an actor and has a farm of his own).

Hope this meets you in good health.

Your ever well-wisher,
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami

Оригинал здесь, перевод взят здесь.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дорогие вы мои хорошие вы люди всё о варнашраме думаете! 
Где можно прочитать проэкт Шрилы Прабхупады гита нагари?

----------


## Варган

Conception of GItA-nAgarI Part 1
http://prabhupadabooks.com/articles/15
Conception of GItA-nAgarI Part 2
http://prabhupadabooks.com/articles/16

----------


## Варган

- "Если Харинама-санкиртана - это юга-дхарма, получается, нет необходимости в варнашрама-дхарме?"

- "*Мы должны опираться на Шрилу Прабхупаду в этих вопросах*. У Господа Чайтаньи, который установил юга-дхарму (санкиртану), был такой преданный Шивананда Сена. Чем он занимался? Он организовывал фестивали. Он был богатым человеком, зарабатывал деньги и организовывал фестивали. Мы можем сказать: «Но это не юга-дхарма - организация, деньги, фестивали и всё остальное. Юга-дхарма - это выходить на улицу и воспевать». Если юга-дхарма - воспевать, то почему вы едите? Это не юга-дхарма. Почему вы спите? Не спите, не ешьте, воспевайте пока не умрёте. Если быть принципиальным в этом, то нужно всё оставить. Но вы одеваетесь неплохо, на машинах ездите. 

Поскольку вы все эти вещи используете в служении, это тоже становится юга-дхармой. Варнашрама также будет служить воспеванию, санкиртане. Не наоборот. Если мы хотим, чтобы санкритана-дхарма служила варнашраме-дхарме - это неправильно. Всё должно служить санкиртане. Тогда всё становится на свои места. Для чего Прабхупада организовал Джи-би-си, если основное занятие - воспевать? Заходите к президенту храма - он воспевает. Заходите в бухгалтерию - там тоже все воспевают. Деньги не считают, никто не работает, просто все воспевают. С таким пониманием тоже можно жить, но хотя бы не противопоставляйте эти вещи другим. Уважайте других людей тоже. 

Если у тебя такое понимание - хорошо. Живи так, пой Харе Кришна, ешь прасад, но тогда уж, пожалуйста, других не критикуй. Те, кто всё-таки и работают, и воспевают. А не так, что мы приходим в гости к другим людям (они готовят прасад, нас приглашают, тяжело работают, чтобы раз в неделю преданных накормить), а мы им говорим: «Это не юга-дхарма у вас. Сплошная майя». И уходим сытые домой. Мы должны прославлять таких людей за их служение - вот это юга-дхарма. 

Кстати, и храмы можно закрыть - это не юга-дхарма, поклонение Божествам - это тоже не юга-дхарма, прасад - не юга-дхарма. Только харер-нама. Так что вегетарианские кафе закрываем, ферму закрываем, в квартирах тоже жить не нужно - всем на улицу воспевать. Что подадут, то и будете есть, и спать, где придётся - Господь позаботится. Понимаете, о чём речь? Всегда можно упрекнуть кого-то. Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати разбил все эти иллюзии: он летал на самолетах, в автомобилях ездил. Сейчас для нас это нормально, но в то время никто не мог понять: саньяси на авто, еще и во фраке с тростью - как такое возможно? Саньяси должен ездить только на воловьей упряжке! А еще он послал своего ученика проповедовать на Запад. Но саньяси не должен пересекать океан! Бхактисиддханта отвечал критиканам: «Я вас пришёл научить тому, как можно всё занять в служении Кришне». Вот это санкиртана-ягья. Она всё займет в служении Кришне. 

Не запрещается думать так. Если ты так думаешь, возможно это твоя дхарма - только воспевать. Возможно, ты отречёшься от всего через несколько лет и будешь только воспевать. Это тоже прославляют. Как Аиндра Прабху: он отрёкся от всего и воспевал всю жизнь - это хороший пример. Но это не означает, что всё другое нужно отменить".

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху
2014.01.22, Алматы, ШБ 7.1.2

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Conception of GItA-nAgarI Part 1
> http://prabhupadabooks.com/articles/15
> Conception of GItA-nAgarI Part 2
> http://prabhupadabooks.com/articles/16


А перевод где-то есть?

----------


## Варган

> А перевод где-то есть?


Не встречал перевода.

----------


## Варган

"МИСТИЧЕСКИЙ ХОЛОД МОСКВЫ.

Москва это очень привлекательное в плане заботы о людях место, очень много народу, собрано в одном месте. Поэтому Москва с точки зрения массовой проповеди сознания Кришны выглядит очень вдохновляющим местом. Много денег, много возможностей. Но также в Москве очень сильно, я бы сказал, как нигде, проявлено невежество в виде фаталистических настроений. Много различных возможностей и одновременно возникает какое-то мистическое оцепенение. *Проникает оно медленно и незаметно, проявляясь в сознании в виде холодности, бесчувственности, жесткости, невнимательности к другим.* Это явление я наблюдаю уже более десяти лет, приезжая в Москву из Паломничества по святым местам Индии. Есть там какая-то свобода, раскрепощенность. В Индии разнообразные эмоции проявлять гораздо проще. Такое ощущение, что действительно гун природы там нет. Но, как я сам стал догадываться и другие преданные мне стали рассказывать, что это только в святых местах как Вриндаван, Маяпур, Джаганнатха Пури присутствуют такие вдохновляющие явления. Я слышал, что в Бомбее обстановка даже хуже, чем в Москве. 

Так или иначе, приезжая из паломничества мне хочется всех обнимать и любить. Даже и этих окаменевших таможенников и назойливых таксистов в аэропорту. И все вайшнавы такие прекрасные, как никогда. Какое-то время это нектарное настроение сохраняется. Но через пару недель становится заметным влияние тонких проявлений чувства безысходности и апатии. *В поведении прослеживаются тенденции к пренебрежению основополагающими принципам бхакти, а со временем даже как-то и привыкаешь к такому положению дел. И это опасно! Как лягушка в кастрюле с водой на медленном огне можно свариться в крутую даже и не заметив как это произошло.* Только на харинаме и в общении с преданными, после Бхагаватам и прасада эти тиски ослабевают, но потом опять сжимаются, стремясь раздавить тебя в лепешку.

Об этом я пишу, находясь в Нижнем Новгороде на Фестивале Бхакт Врикш «Гауранга». Природа, Волга, предрассветная роса, свежий воздух и летний ливень, озабоченные последними приготовлениями молодые вайшнавы, утренние программы и киртаны. Все как будто бы изголодались по любви. Целых 7 дней интенсивных любовных взаимоотношений с вайшнавами впереди: мангала арати, совместная джапа, Божества, класс Бхагаватам, совместное вкушение прасада. семинары. Удивительно, но эти все бесхитростные действия как бальзам смазывают мое иссохшееся сердце, как я сейчас понимаю. Мое сердце в Москве быстро сохнет. Что-то с этим надо делать! Может быть это только со мной такое происходит? 

Дорогие мои!!! Обязательно выезжайте вместе с вайшнавами из Москвы!!!! Хоть куда!!!! Хоть в Дхаму или на фестиваль Садху-Санга http://sadhu-sanga.ru или на Жизнеград, а потом возвращайтесь. Харинамы – это прекрасно, санкиртана выходного дня – это прекрасно, воскресные программы – это прекрасно, намахаты и Бхакти Врикши – это прекрасно, но пока лето воспользуйтесь благами Матери-природы и усиленной общением с вайшнавами и гуной благости.
...
Мои поклоны.  Ваш *Кришнадас Кавирадж дас".*

----------


## Варган

*Утренняя прогулка. 16 октября 1975 г. Йоханнесбург*

*Прабхупада*: Теперь вообразите, что мы в чистом поле. Там… Мы гуляем очень приятно. А в центре города, переполненном городе, не очень хорошо. Итак, по меньшей мере, я не наношу урон своей энергии, чтобы сделать место некомфортным, если я сберегаю свою энергию и повторяю Харе Кришна в этом чистом поле, то это разум? Это разумно? Что является разумным? Мы также собираемся умереть. Это нормально. Но мы собираемся умереть, как разумные люди, а не как кошки и собаки. В этом разница. 

*Пушта Кришна*: Тем не менее, есть аргумент о том, что каждый должен трудиться, потому что люди должны питаться и они должны… 

*Прабхупада*: Да. Мы работаем. Мы не сидим без дела. Так вот, для нашего пропитания, если мы просто получим немного пищи, вспахав немного земли для животных, коров, и для себя, и коровы дадут мне молоко, дерево даст мне фрукт, почему я буду так тяжело работать?
Занятие кошек и собак, целый день и ночь просто работать для получения пищи и чувственных удовольствий? Это не цивилизация. 
Живите мирно, получайте свою хорошую пищу и сберегайте время для продвижения в духовной жизни. 
Такова цивилизация.
А просто для получения небольшого комфорта  на протяжении лишь нескольких лет тратить своё время в условиях надувательского обманного комфорта — на самом деле это… Что это за комфорт в здании небоскрёба? Я думаю, что это механическая тюрьма… спичечная коробка.

*Пушта Кришна*: Вы сказали вчера вечером, что без электричества это было бы адом.

*Прабхупада*: Это *есть* ад… И мы создаём этот ад.



*Morning Walk October 16, 1975, Johannesburg*

*PrabhupAda*: Now, suppose that here is open field. There is... We are walking very nicely. And the downtown, congested city, that is not very nice. So at least, if I don't spoil my energy to make the place uncomfortable, if I save my energy and chant Hare KRSNa in this open field, that is intelligence or that is intelligent? Which is intelligent? We are also going to die. That's all right. But we are going to die like intelligent person, not like cats and dogs. That is the difference.

*PuSTa KRSNa*: The argument is, though, that everyone has to work because they have to feed themselves and they have to...

*PrabhupAda*: Yes. We are working. We are not sitting idle. Now, for our food,
if we just get some food by plowing some land for the animal, cows, and for me, and
the cow is giving me milk, the tree are giving me fruit, 
why shall I work so hard?
The business of dogs and hogs, whole day and night simply working for getting food and sense gratification? That is not civilization.
Live peacefully, get your nice food, and save time to advance in spiritual life.
This is civilization.
And simply for little comfort for a few years I have wasted my time in so many humbug comforts. Actually that is... What is this comfort of the skyscraper building? I think it is a mechanical prison... matchbox.
PuSTa KRSNa: You said last night that without electricity it would be hell.
PrabhupAda: It is hell…And we are creating this hell.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада говорил что каждая община должна быть как государство в миниатюре. :smilies: 


Утренняя прогулка, Рим, 28 мая 1974 года:

Прабхупада: Итак, вы должны построить настоящее человеческое общество в миниатюре, так, чтобы люди, увидев, сказали: "Да, это то, что надо." Ведь люди наделены разумом. Хотя я и отвергаю современный западный способ жизни, все же так много юношей присоединилось к нам. Я никогда не говорил с целью польстить вам, что ваша западная цивилизация очень хороша. Я никогда не говорил этого...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Тема объёмная, но я добавлю несколько слов.

Введение варнаашрамы подразумевает, что преданные должны быть готовы следовать базовым нравственным нормам варнаашрамы - 
у нас же в обществе постоянно присутствует тенденции пренебрегать этим - часты разводы, порой отсутствует нормальная забота о детях
итд - в этом нет ничего сверхъестественного - но всё это часть духовной культуры - если мы ей пренебрегаем и пытаемся продолжать заниматься 
духовной практикой - ничего толкового не выйдет

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Принять принципы Варнашрамы в современных реалиях творческий процесс. 
В Венгерской общине просят покинуть тех кто разводится но там есть и нюансы. 
Многие знают как нельзя создать общину но лучше понять что можно применить в нашей ситуации и постепенно двигаться к цели.
Главное не допускать к управлению авторитарных фанатиков.

----------


## Варган

*"Ради удобств, которые вы можете позволить себе в городе, вы ломаете всю свою жизнь"*

"Вы не можете себе представить жизнь без денег. Если вы живете где-то на селе, в деревне, где все необходимое вы сами производите, вам не нужны деньги. До сих пор в мире есть такие места, где люди не зарабатывают и не пользуются деньгами. Раньше так было. Прямо здесь, прямо вот в этом месте. Не так давно это место было полями, где люди жили, не пользуясь деньгами. Сейчас вы не можете себе этого представить. Вы не можете себе представить жизнь без денег. Знаете, что? Вы не можете питаться рупиями. Пластиковые деньги. В основном деньги – это просто воображаемые, виртуальные деньги, пластиковые карточки.

*Ситуация не очень способствует практике преданного служения, поэтому Шрила Прабхупада хотел установить варнашраму, чтобы сделать ситуацию благоприятной для этого. Возможно ли для преданных, которые являются частью этих крысиных гонок сознавать Кришну? Это не невозможно. Но это трудно, потому что… Есть одна цитата Шрилы Прабхупады, и он говорит, что современная цивилизация основана на тяжком труде. Вам приходится очень тяжело трудиться долгие часы в общении с непреданными, которые в лучшем случае просто не сознают Кришну, во многих случаях они также очень деградировали.*

Чтобы продвигаться в сознании Кришны, нужно иметь хорошее общение и также нужно время для садханы. Это не просто вопрос какой-то машины или так вот вы в автобусе сидите, джапу читаете. Лучше время отводить каждый день. Рано утром вставать. Мангала-арати проводить. Лекцию – не просто раз в неделю. *Есть сотни преданных в Ченнае и мало кто из них даже раз в неделю приезжает*. _Сангат санджайате камах_. Мы развиваем желания благодаря общению. Если мы общаемся с материалистами и у нас нет времени на садхану, нам будет очень трудно продвигаться.

Шрила Прабхупада хотел учредить эти общины. Недавно у нас только зародилась такая община в районе Салема. Один из преданных сказал: сейчас я здесь, у меня эта проблема, та проблема. Конечно, это не так удобно как жизнь в городе. Но я сказал, когда ты в городе, ты не вставал рано утром каждое утро, ты не проводил каждое утро с преданными мангала-арати, у тебя не было нормальной джапы каждое утро, у тебя не было лекций, ты жил с непреданными. Для твоей духовной жизни это гораздо лучше. И он понял. Потому что эта причина – как раз самая главная, почему он туда поехал. Он думал: о, эта проблема, та проблема. Да. Ради тех небольших удобств, которые вы можете себе позволить в городе, вы ломаете всю свою жизнь. У вас есть эти удобства дома, но у вас остается время, как раз для того, чтобы поесть дома и поспать. Иногда даже поесть нет времени.

Кто? Ты мне сказал? Кто мне сказал? На работе, они вас там садят за какой-нибудь программный проект, и начальник говорит: «Даже не нужно домой возвращаться, если ты голоден, мы тебе принесем пищи, если ты устал… Ты вообще не должен уставать! (Смех в зале). Ну ты можешь здесь поспать – на работе. Ты вообще не возвращайся домой. Просто здесь оставайся. Ешь, спи и работай!» Вот и все. Вот, что они ожидают. Если ты не женат, зачем тебе вообще домой возвращаться.

Это в твоем случае произошло. Ну, ты не единственный. Просто живи тут в офисе и работай, работай. А когда у вас происходит нервный срыв, ну все те деньги, которые ты заработал, что у тебя осталось, ты можешь вложить их в психлечебницу. Это очень большой бизнес, в предместьях Бангалора - клиника. И кто-то вместо тебя придет и будет работать как раб.

Все они берут этих детей из колледжей. Они им ничего почти не платят и из них до последней капли все выжимают, потом их выбрасывают и приводят других людей. Вы смеетесь, но это не очень-то смешно. Люди по-настоящему страдают. Они их вдохновляют: идите в бары, занимайтесь сексом и так далее, потому что таким образом они не будут думать просто. Если они выпускают их раз в неделю, просто как хозяин выпускает собаку раз в день, чтобы она там сходила по нужде. И они также выпускают их раз в неделю: сходите в бары, там, займитесь сексом. Они вдохновляют их на это, и они не думают, у них вообще здравомыслия нет. То есть это по-настоящему демоничная система. И этих людей называют великими героями, они – герои Индии, они развивают страну. Это совершенно демонично.

И как судят о социальном положении человека? О, моя дочь – инженер-программист в Бангалоре. Это означает, что она занимается незаконным сексом, пьет и курит. Очень хорошо, очень хорошо. Так что это не смешно, то, что происходит.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Псевдобрахманы есть и в ИСККОН»
http://bvks.ru/10739/

Упоминание о Ченнае разъясняет положение дел у грихастх даже в очень сильной городской вайшнавской общине.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> "МИСТИЧЕСКИЙ ХОЛОД МОСКВЫ.
> 
> Москва это очень привлекательное в плане заботы о людях место, очень много народу, собрано в одном месте. Поэтому Москва с точки зрения массовой проповеди сознания Кришны выглядит очень вдохновляющим местом. Много денег, много возможностей. Но также в Москве очень сильно, я бы сказал, как нигде, проявлено невежество в виде фаталистических настроений. Много различных возможностей и одновременно возникает какое-то мистическое оцепенение. *Проникает оно медленно и незаметно, проявляясь в сознании в виде холодности, бесчувственности, жесткости, невнимательности к другим.* Это явление я наблюдаю уже более десяти лет, приезжая в Москву из Паломничества по святым местам Индии. Есть там какая-то свобода, раскрепощенность. В Индии разнообразные эмоции проявлять гораздо проще. Такое ощущение, что действительно гун природы там нет. Но, как я сам стал догадываться и другие преданные мне стали рассказывать, что это только в святых местах как Вриндаван, Маяпур, Джаганнатха Пури присутствуют такие вдохновляющие явления. Я слышал, что в Бомбее обстановка даже хуже, чем в Москве. 
> 
> Так или иначе, приезжая из паломничества мне хочется всех обнимать и любить. Даже и этих окаменевших таможенников и назойливых таксистов в аэропорту. И все вайшнавы такие прекрасные, как никогда. Какое-то время это нектарное настроение сохраняется. Но через пару недель становится заметным влияние тонких проявлений чувства безысходности и апатии. *В поведении прослеживаются тенденции к пренебрежению основополагающими принципам бхакти, а со временем даже как-то и привыкаешь к такому положению дел. И это опасно! Как лягушка в кастрюле с водой на медленном огне можно свариться в крутую даже и не заметив как это произошло.* Только на харинаме и в общении с преданными, после Бхагаватам и прасада эти тиски ослабевают, но потом опять сжимаются, стремясь раздавить тебя в лепешку.
> 
> Об этом я пишу, находясь в Нижнем Новгороде на Фестивале Бхакт Врикш «Гауранга». Природа, Волга, предрассветная роса, свежий воздух и летний ливень, озабоченные последними приготовлениями молодые вайшнавы, утренние программы и киртаны. Все как будто бы изголодались по любви. Целых 7 дней интенсивных любовных взаимоотношений с вайшнавами впереди: мангала арати, совместная джапа, Божества, класс Бхагаватам, совместное вкушение прасада. семинары. Удивительно, но эти все бесхитростные действия как бальзам смазывают мое иссохшееся сердце, как я сейчас понимаю. Мое сердце в Москве быстро сохнет. Что-то с этим надо делать! Может быть это только со мной такое происходит? 
> 
> Дорогие мои!!! Обязательно выезжайте вместе с вайшнавами из Москвы!!!! Хоть куда!!!! Хоть в Дхаму или на фестиваль Садху-Санга http://sadhu-sanga.ru или на Жизнеград, а потом возвращайтесь. Харинамы – это прекрасно, санкиртана выходного дня – это прекрасно, воскресные программы – это прекрасно, намахаты и Бхакти Врикши – это прекрасно, но пока лето воспользуйтесь благами Матери-природы и усиленной общением с вайшнавами и гуной благости.
> ...


Очень точное описание положения дел в городской среде.Некая иллюзия благополучия.Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и хотел что бы преданные жили на земле и общались не только на фестивалях,но и в течении суток всю жизнь.В перечне мест для постоянного сотрудничества нет ферм.Видимо автору еще не посчастливилось пожить и пообщаться с этоим вариантом служения коровам.Приезжайте все желающие к нам на семинар!!! Хотя бы обсудим положение дел https://vk.com/event98577283

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Я в ИСККОН двадцать пять лет.

Родился в России, там прошло моё детство.

Многие годы с удовольствием слежу за реформами во всех сферах в Русском ИСККОНе.
Меня и других преданных вдохновляют лекции ваших ведущих проповедников.

Но когда я озвучиваю некоторым преданным в стране, в которой я сейчас живу,  то, что говорит Шрила Прабхупада в частности о Дайви-Варнашраме и, то, что вы делаете в Русском ИСККОНе  я сталкиваюсь многие годы с репрессиями в последнее время вплоть до физического насилия.

Пожалуйста,  преданные помолитесь за нас!
Помогите нам провести реформы, не хотелось бы радикализации процессов.  

C Уважением Рамачандра дас (Б.В.Г.) и другие преданные

----------


## baladasa

Жизнь человека дает шанс подготовиться к возвращению к Богу, то есть к избавлению от материального существования (круговорота рождений и смертей). Поэтому в системе варнашрама-дхармы любой мужчина и женщина получали необходимую для этого подготовку. Есть еще одно название варнашрама-дхармы — санатана-дхарма, то есть извечная деятельность. Система варнашрама- дхармы готовит человека к возвращению к Богу, поэтому домохозяину предписывается удалиться в лес и принять образ жизни ванапрастхи, чтобы обрести совершенное знание, а потом перед смертью принять санньясу. ШБ 1.19.4 ф.ком.

----------


## Дамир

*Познавательное интервью, с Шиварама Свами :*

*Корреспондент :* Расскажите пожалуйста, что происходит на ферме сейчас, какие последние новости ?

*Шиварама Свами :*  В 1993-м году, мы купмли ферму, и в том же году установили Божеств. Ферма развивалась, последние двадцать лет, у нас на сегодня достаточно хорошо развита защита коров и селькохозяйственная часть программы. И сейчас у нас появилось достаточно детей на ферме, около сорока детей, в возрасте от младенчества до тринадцать лет. И это следующая ступень в нашем развитии и будет очень интересно наблюдать за тем, как эти дети станут полноценными членами нашего общества, останутся ли они вообще. Это одна из основных целей нашей общины, помимо сельскохозяйственной развития и защиты коров, ещё одна важная цель, это то, как воспитывать детей в сознании Кришы без влияния современного общества и городской среды. Мы расширяем нашу школу, сейчас мы будем строить гимназию и делаем другю работу в этом направлении. У нас есть такое впечатление, что дети действительно приобщаются к сознанию Кришны и воспринимают его серьёзно. 

*Корреспондент :* В чём секрет, развития Вайшнавской общины и в частности общины Нью Враджа Дхамы.

*Шиварама Свами :* Я могу сказать секрет успеха, до сегодняшнего дня. Потому, что о настоящем успехе, мы сможем говорить, когда мы действительно увидим, что дети выросшими на ферме, продолжают быть преданными и что внуки тех, кто сейчас живут на ферме, тоже остаются в сознании Кришны, тогда мы сможем это назвать настоящим успехом ! Если дети выросшие на ферме, возьмут на себя ответственность за Нью Враджа Дхаму, это будет настоящим успехом. До сегодняшнего времени, причина нашего успеха, что мы делаем то, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Если мы делаем то, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада, то тогда проект становится успешным ! И преданные, очень тяжело работали и были очень искренними.

*Корреспондент :* А с какими трудностями, Вам пришлось столкнуться в процессе создании общины и как Вы решали эти трудности ?

*Шиварама Свами :* Сложности возникают везде, потому, что материальная энергия везде. У нас нет сложностей с соседями. Сложности бывают случаются из-за преданных, которые не привыкли к жизни на ферме и которым сложно расстаться с городской жизнью Как например вам приходиться стирать сари руками, в то время как нет электричества, вам нужно рубить дерево, чтобы отапливать помещение, и так как девяносто процентов преданных приезжают из города, то для них безусловно является большой аскезой такая жизнь. И ещё одна сложность состоит в том, что нам приходится привыкать к тому, что мы живём общиной жизнью. Это означает, что преданным приходится отказываться от индивидуальной собственности и так далее.

*Корреспондент :* Махарадж говорит о том, как электричество работает на ферме, о том, что они используют солнечные эенергии и электричество есть, но только в рабочих помещениях. 

*Шиварама Свами :* Преданные используют свечи, светильники масляные и так же нет стиральных машин на ферме и это не очень сложно, но это сложно для тех, кто переезжает из города. Да жизнь на ферме действительно кажется аскетичной, потому, что мы привыкли к жизни в городе, но если электричество вдруг закончится в Москве, вот тогда люди поймут, что такое настоящая аскеза. Тот образ жизни, который люди ведут сегодня в двадцать первом веке, его нельзя назвать таким образом жизни, который может долгое время существовать. Именно поэтому, Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы показали людям альтернативный образ жизни, который к тому же помогает развивать Сознании Кришны. Потому что когда ты стираешь вещи руками, то тебе не приходится зарабатывать на стиральную машину и тебе не нужна машина, чтобы ездить на работу или чтобы заработать деньги, чтобы заправлять эту машину. И это становится более простым образом жизни. Это можно сравнить с тем, когда у людей есть зависимость от наркотиков, то очень тяжело от них избавиться и наш образ жизни потребительский, он такой же как зависимость. Потому, что вы не просто покупаете машину, вы так же покупаете еду. Зачем покупать еду, если она может расти в вашем саду ?! Нету проблемы с жизнью, но вы просто не можете вырастить компьютеры и айфоны  в своём саду. То, что нам нужно для жизни, действительно для пропитания и для насущных потребностей, это не занимает очень много времени для производства. И то, высвободившееся время, которое образуется можно использовать для проповеди  или для духовной жизни. Именно так люди жили во всём, каких-то пятьдесят - сто лет назад. Было всего лишь несколько городов. Здесь в России, в Венгрии, везде, люди жили в деревнях и сами себя обеспечивали и люди были намного религиознее, чем они есть сейчас. И у них было время на походы в церковь. Фактически церковь была центром деревни и всё крутилось вокруг центра. Был центр общины, был социальный центр, центром всего была церковь.

Это то, над чем Джи Би Си сейчас активно работает, и понимает что это нужно делать, потому что такового, было желание Прабхупады ! Но это очень серьёзное вложение и требуются очень серьёзные совместные усилия, это такая вещь, которая не сможет произойти просто индивидуальными усилиями.Понадобились силы всей Венгерской общины, чтобы построить "Нью Враджа Дхаму" и требуются все силы венгерской общины, чтобы её поддерживать !

*Корреспондент :* А каковы будут Ваши общие рекомендации, для преданных которые живут и строят общину в больших городах, крупных мегаполисах мира, ведь Москва, это один из крупных мегаполисов ?!

*Шиварама Свами :* Мне сложно будет ответить на этот вопрос, потому что я, мало знаю, что происходит в общине. Я не знаю, как это переводится на русский, но по английски слово община, означает, когда люди имеют, что-то общее. Одного лишь того, что все верят в Кришну недостаточно для того, чтобы назвать это общиной !

Община означает, что у вас есть совместные ценности, что у вас есть совместные цели и что вы вместе, готовы чем-то жертвовать. И тогда, это можно назвать общиной ! Одна цель, это стать сознающими Кришну и конечно есть определённые методы и ступени, которые нужно пройти, чтобы этого достичь. И есть так же цели, которые вы хотите достичь конкретно в этом городе, и все работают вместе, для того, чтобы достичь эти цели. И очень важно, чтобы у разных групп, не было разных целей, которые они хотят достичь, чтобы все шли к одной цели и беусловно, это будет такая цель, которая определана Джи Би Си и лидерами. Это было проблемой в вайшнавизме, есть много вайшнавов и  много вайшнавов в Индии тоже, можно сказать, что в Индии была община вайшнавов, сотни миллионов человек, но нас это никак не затронуло и фактически мы получили возможность узнать о сознание Кришны и стать сознающими Кришну, благодаря одному Человеку, который взялся. И таким образом, все эти миллионы вайшнавов, без условно хорошо практиковали и были сознающими Кришну, но они не исполнили желание Кришны ! И поэтому сложно сказать, что в Индии есть общины вайшнавов, есть просто много верующих, но они не работают над общей целью ! 
Но когда преданные в Москве, если они понимают, что у нас есть одна цель, и они все стремятся достичь этой цели, тогда это можно назвать общиной ! И не важно, что я думаю, что ты думаешь, если цель была определена и мы стремимся к ней, то значит, что мы вместе делам это. Общие ценности, стремление достичь общие цели, это составные части общины !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дамир, спасибо за транскрибирование этого интервью! Размещу его и в теме Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Дамир

> Дамир, спасибо за транскрибирование этого интервью! Размещу его и в теме Гуру Махараджа.


Пожалуйста Матаджа Кастурика ! 
Сегодня решился напечатать стенограмму ))))))

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа о грихастхах – 17 июля 1977 г., Вриндавана*

*Прабхупада*: … жизнь грихастхи. Бхактивинода Тхакура независимо… Или я был также грихастхой. Цели у нас были разными. Но этот неофит; если грихастхи будут жить в дали от храмового сообщества, не будут посещать храмовые службы, постепенно на них можно будет поставить крест. 

*Тамала Кришна*: Именно по этой причине я предложил Абхираме Прабху, чтобы он вёл свой бизнес в Бомбее. На самом деле, у грихастх нет желания жить независимо от храмов. Как, например, Мадхавананда, он сейчас  приобрёл квартиру совсем рядом с храмом и таким образом может посещать мангала-арати и другие службы.

*Прабхупада*: Да. Если этого не делать, яд карми испортит их. Он может вести независимый бизнес; в этом нет вреда. Но он должен иметь связь с преданным служением. 

*Тамала Кришна*: Да.

*Прабхупада*: Например, Абхирама построил себе дом. Это нормально. Он находится внутри [храмового] городка. В этом нет вреда. И вот если он уйдёт после такого сильного обучения, развития, если грихастхи будут пропадать, это будет огромная потеря для нашего Общества.  С таким… С огромным трудом нам удаётся создавать каждого вайшнава. И вот, если он поведет себя как Шйамасундара, это будет огромная потеря. Сама идея заключается в том, чтобы отказаться от привязанности к материальному миру и развить привязанность к Кришне.  В этом совершенство. Сейчас [мы должны действовать] постепенно, в соответствии с тем положением, в котором находимся… Но это наша цель. _ПараМ дриштвА нивартате_ (БГ 2.59). Нивритти. 

*Тамала Кришна*: Я не думаю, что Абхирама намерен уходить.

*Прабхупада*: Нет, он не намерен, но он живёт отдельно от храмового сообщества.

*Тамала Кришна*: Тогда он уйдёт автоматически…

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Тамала Кришна*: Тогда получается, он не может ехать в Бангалор, потому что у нас нет центра в Бангалоре. 

*Прабхупада*: Так он там хочет центр организовать?

*Тамала Кришна*: Нет, он размышляет об организации бизнеса.

*Прабхупада*: Тогда Бомбей более подходящее место, чем Бангалор.

*Тамала Кришна*: Да. Он признаёт, что Бомбей лучше. Его очень легко будет воодушевить ехать в Бомбей. А в целом в нашем Обществе, я не думаю, что у грихастх есть склонность уезжать от храмов и жить независимо. Если они живут независимо от храма, это близко…

*Прабхупада*: Нет, нет. Я сказал, есть вероятность.

*Тамала Кришна*: Да.

*Прабхупада*: Общение с карми — очень оскверняющая вещь. Асат-саНгИ. Поэтому для него лучше всего будет снять номер в Бомбее. Пусть он занимается бизнесом. 

*Тамала Кришна*: Сейчас я уверен, что… Я всё передам…

*Прабхупада*: Грихастха не должен быть зависим от нашего Общества. В то же время, он не должен быть независим от нашего Общества. (смеётся) Это наша позиция. Потому что Общество не может нести ответственность за его семью. У нас будет большое количество семей. Как это возможно? В то же самое время, если они будут оставаться независимыми от нашего Общества, не будут иметь тесной связи с ним, тогда яд карми заразит и отравит их.

*Тамала Кришна*: Кажется, что решение — это найти квартиру рядом с храмом или снять комнату рядом с храмом. 

*Прабхупада*: А почему не в самом храме? Почему? Если он будет платить, это будет неправильно?

*Тамала Кришна*: Нет, это нормально в таком месте, как Бомбей, где у нас много зданий, принадлежащих храму. Но иногда… Как, например, в Америке, когда там только одно здание с единственным…

*Прабхупада*: Нет, в Америке также… У нас есть такие храмы как в Лос-Анджелесе.

*Тамала Кришна*: Это другое дело. Там есть в храме квартиры. 

*Прабхупада*: Вы должны организовывать подобным образом. Они [грихастхи] не должны жить независимо. Это будет представлять опасность в будущем.

*Тамала Кришна*: Должна быть община преданных.

*Прабхупада*: Идеальные грихастхи Сознания Кришны. Это то, что мы хотим. Такие, как Бхактивинода Тхакура. Таких вообще много. Я был грихастхой. Я поклонялся Божествам, всё было хорошо. Я публиковал журнал «Назад к Богу», будучи грихастхой. У меня была цель. Но я не мог оставить семейную жизнь по определённым обстоятельствам. Это разные вещи. [Наши грихастхи] должны жить близко к тому месту, где проходит  преданное служение, например к храму. Если они будут жить около храма или в храме, то это будет проще. Но жить в отдалении  — это опасно.

Оригинал, в том числе аудио, здесь.

----------


## Варган

> Варны и ашрамы: четыре варны и четыре ашрама. Это деление существовало всегда. Но это не разделение. Конечно, в сравнении с ногой голова важнее. Но если все занимаются служением Господу, то все становятся совершенными. Не важно, шудра ты или брахман. Это не имеет значения.
> 
> сва-кармана там абхйарчйа
> /БГ 18.46/
> 
> или сванутиштхитасйа дхармасйа самсиддхир хари-тошанам. Таков процесс сознания Кришны. Продолжай.** **
> 
> Прадьюмна: «Здесь имеется в виду, что каждый человек обязан действовать в соответствии с занимаемым положением, и либо его деятельность будет приносить удовлетворение Верховной Личности, либо он лишится своего положения».
> 
> ...


Хорошее объяснение слов "стхане стхитах" ("оставайся в своём положении"). Шрила Прабхупада не даёт шансов истолковать это как "оставайся работать на викарми". Получается, это имеет узкий смысл: "оставайся в положении своей варны и своего ашрама". А в каком именно обществе преданному нужно жить, говорится в других местах.

----------


## Варган

*Лекция по ШБ 3.25.04 – Бомбей, 04.11.1974*

*Прабхупада*: "_СтхАне стхитАХ Шрути-гатАМ тану-вАН-манобхиХ_ (ШБ 10.14.3). Оставайтесь в своём положении, в своём статусе. Вам не требуется менять его. _СтхАне стхитАХ_.

_СтхАне стхитАХ_ означает _варНАШрама_, четыре _варны_ и четыре _ашрама_. Брахмана, кшатрийа, вайшйа, шудра,  и четыре ашрама: брахмачари, грихастха, ванапрастха, саннйаса. Это цивилизация. Если общество не разделено на эти восемь частей, то это животная цивилизация; это не человеческая цивилизация. У вас должна быть упорядоченная, регулируемая система. Так же как в этом теле есть разные части: голова, руки, живот, ноги. Подобным образом, без этих четырёх частей ни одним обществом невозможно нормально руководить. В этом случае будет хаос. 

Итак _стхАне стхитАХ_ означает оставайтесь в этих регулирующих принципах _варНАШрамы_. Это называется _стхАне стхитАХ_. Оставайтесь в своём положении. От вас не требуется менять его. 

Это не значит, что шудра, не став брахманом… Конечно, он станет брахманом — с помощью слушания. _Брахмана_ означает _брахма джАнАтИти брАхмаНаХ_. Если человек слушает, даже шудра, он  может понять, что такое Брахман. И тогда он становится брахманом. 

Итак, это необходимо. _СтхАне стхитАХ Шрути-гатАМ тану-вАН-манобхиХ_. С великим вниманием, используя всё: тело, ум и речь — человек должен слушать".


*Lecture SB 3.25.04 - Bombay November 04, 1974*
*PrabhupAda*: "SthAne sthitAH Zruti-gatAM tanu-vAN-manobhiH (SB 10.14.3). You remain in your position, in your place. You do not require to change it. SthAne sthitAH.

SthAne sthitAH means the varNAZrama, four varNas and four AZramas. BrAhmaNa, kSatriya, vaiZya, ZUdra, and four AZramas: brahmacArI, gRhastha, vAnaprastha, sannyAsa. So this is civilization. Unless the society is divided into these eight divisions, that is animal civilization; that is not human civilization. You must be systematized, regulated system. Just like in this body there are different divisions: the head division, the arm division, the belly division, the leg division. Similarly, without these four divisions, no society can be conducted very nicely. Then it will be chaos. 

So sthAne sthitAH means to remain in these regulative principles of varNAZrama. That is called sthAne sthitAH. You remain in your position. It doesn't require you have to change. 

It is not that a ZUdra, without becoming a brAhmaNa... Of course, he will become brAhmaNa—by hearing. BrAhmaNa means brahma jAnAtIti brAhmaNaH. If he hears, even a ZUdra, he can understand what is Brahman. Then he becomes brAhmaNa. 

So this is required. SthAne sthitAH Zruti-gatAM tanu-vAN-manobhiH. With great attention, body, mind and words, intelligence—with everything—one must hear".

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Варган;139722]*Лекция по ШБ 3.25.04 – Бомбей, 04.11.1974*

*Прабхупада*: "_СтхАне стхитАХ Шрути-гатАМ тану-вАН-манобхиХ_ (ШБ 10.14.3). Оставайтесь в своём положении, в своём статусе. Вам не требуется менять его. _СтхАне стхитАХ_.

_СтхАне стхитАХ_ означает _варНАШрама_, четыре _варны_ и четыре _ашрама_. Брахмана, кшатрийа, вайшйа, шудра,  и четыре ашрама: брахмачари, грихастха, ванапрастха, саннйаса. Это цивилизация. Если общество не разделено на эти восемь частей, то это животная цивилизация; это не человеческая цивилизация. У вас должна быть упорядоченная, регулируемая система. Так же как в этом теле есть разные части: голова, руки, живот, ноги. Подобным образом, без этих четырёх частей ни одним обществом невозможно нормально руководить. В этом случае будет хаос. 




Похоже это касается и вайшнавского общества.

----------


## Алекс Вольтер

> Разве движение Сознания Бога не должно показывать пример как необходимо относиться к живым существам и использовать их в служении Кришне, без насилия, а не использовать опыт и калиюжные методы материалистов, заинтересованных только в получении прибыли?


Уважаемый Валерий Басов, а Вы то сами вышли из под влияния трех гун мат.природы и всех тут призываете следовать шастрам, а молоко в магазине от ахимса-коров покупаете, или в мыле,которым Вы руки моете уверены что в нем нет продуктов убийства, Вы нам лучше на своем примере расскажите как Вы живете в соответствии с ведическими принципами,чем на жизнь зарабатываете,не зарабатывая при этом карму и т.д. а ставить тут из себя святого не нужно,"Кто без греха пусть первым кинет в меня камень!"Иисус Христос.

----------


## baladasa

> Уважаемый Валерий Басов, а Вы то сами вышли из под влияния трех гун мат.природы и всех тут призываете следовать шастрам, а молоко в магазине от ахимса-коров покупаете, или в мыле,которым Вы руки моете уверены что в нем нет продуктов убийства, Вы нам лучше на своем примере расскажите как Вы живете в соответствии с ведическими принципами,чем на жизнь зарабатываете,не зарабатывая при этом карму и т.д. а ставить тут из себя святого не нужно,"Кто без греха пусть первым кинет в меня камень!"Иисус Христос.


Незащищённым живым существам мы даем возможность служения Кришне, для этого не нужно создавать конкуренцию материалистам.

----------


## Варган

"Эти сельскохозяйственные проекты – очевидное благо для нашего движения, а не тяжкое бремя, как это часто представляется. Правда, сейчас они не являются продуктивными и процветающими и часто мешают президентам храмов и GBS.* Но это не постоянное положение ферм, основанных на заботах о коровах. При основании ферм ИСККОН было допущено много ошибок. Эти ошибки не должны повторяться и могут быть исправлены.* Если мы действительно хотим возродить варнашраму, то должны создать систему поддержки класса брахманов, а это напрямую зависит от развития наших сельских общин. Это развитие затрагивает не только вайшьев, но и лидеров нашего общества – брахманов.

«_На занятие сельским хозяйством должны поощряться грихастхи. В индийских деревнях, таких, как Вриндавана, жители получают достаточно гхи для собственного потребления, а излишки продают торговцам, которые также с этого получают деньги. Защита коров означает хорошую пищу и хорошую торговлю. Я могу дать вам наставления о том, как все следует организовать, но это для практического исполнения всех положений GBC_». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джаятиртхе, 22 января 1976 года).

Фермы с бычьей рабочей силой будут поддерживать класс брахманов, а также обеспечивать общины преданных, таким образом предоставляя людям образ жизни, благодаря которому можно стать сознающими Кришну. Когда ответственностью класса брахманов станет обеспечение духовного прибежища для других классов, брахманы будут особенно заинтересованы в развитии таких ферм.

«_В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» я уже обсуждал то, что для решения экономических проблем человеку нужен небольшой участок земли и несколько коров. Тогда все экономические проблемы исчезнут сами собой_». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадутте, 1 ноября 1968 года).

«_Защита коров решит практически все проблемы обеспечения…» (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупаде Неватйаджи, 16 июня 1970 года_).

90 % *преданных, работающих вне ИСККОН ради содержания своих семей*, могли бы заняться преданным служением на фермах, жизнь на которых способствует развитию сознания Кришны не только их самих, но и их детей. Хотя экономический фундамент такой деревни будет основан на заботе о коровах, для его развития будут нужны другие рабочие, такие как погонщики и фермеры.

*Такой способ приемлем для всех варн, и как общество, мы становимся зависимыми только от самих себя и от Кришны.*

«_Мы хотим производить собственную пищу и держать коров для получения собственного молока. Идея заключается в том, чтобы ИСККОН стал общиной, независимой от посторонней помощи. Этот проект рассчитан не только на то, чтобы преданные выращивали пищу, но и хлопок для производства собственной одежды, и ухаживали за коровами для получения молока и молочных продуктов_». (Письма Шрилы Прабхупады Яшоматинандане дасу, 18 ноября 1976 года).

При обсуждении темы защиты коров, основания ферм с использованием быков разнообразные выгоды становятся очевидными. От этого получают выгоду брахманы, домохозяева и дети, с которыми отождествляется будущее нашего движения. Сейчас некоторые преданные оставляют наши и без того малочисленные храмы, чтобы работать на стороне, где подвергаются влиянию постоянного общения с непреданными.

Вместо того, чтобы порицать нашу молодежь за материальные желания, следует обеспечить их служением в сознании Кришны, с которым они смогут получить все для них необходимое и приложить свои способности. Такая атмосфера будет влиять не только на наших детей и на нас самих, она также будет способствовать привлечению непреданных в сознание Кришны".

Из статьи Балабхадры даса и Чхаи деви даси.

----------


## Варган

На фестивале "Бхакти-Сангама 2015" Е.С. Шиварама Свами прочитал семинар "ВАРНАШРАМА".

----------


## Варган

"Пока мы были на фестивале, мы разговаривали с Шиварам Махараджем. Меня очень много лет интересовало, как чувствует себя Б. Б. Говинда Махарадж после всей этой истории с Казахстаном, с фермой на Казахстане, которая досталась Назарбаеву. Преданные 6 или 7 лет строили ферму, вкладывали деньги, облагораживали пустынный участок земли. Они привели его в порядок. И потом просто Назарбаев проезжал там со своей дочерью Лолой. И Лола показала, и сказала: "Хочу". И Назарбаев просто несколько гектаров земли отобрал у преданных, несмотря на давление организации по правам человека. Там много разных организаций было замешено. 

И меня всегда интересовало: "Как Махарадж через все это прошел?" И в этом году он попросил меня переводить. Я согласился, и приходил заранее к нему в комнату. И затем, пока мы вместе шли в пандал на его лекцию в один из дней, я его спросил: "Махарадж, скажите, пожалуйста, как вы все-таки через это прошли?" И мне сказал: "Ты знаешь, я до сих пор не прошел. Это большая травма, на самом деле. Потому что мы вложили очень много усилий. Преданный приложили очень много усилий. И потом когда этот бульдозер разрушал дома преданных, на самом деле он просто разрушал частички моего сердца. Ты не можешь себе представить". 

Но примерно я все-таки могу себе представить, потому что я был в ситуациях, когда ты получал под зад, и тебя откуда-то выбрасывали из одного места служения в другое. И я понимаю, что это такое, когда ты вкладываешь в одно служение, и потом в определенный момент просто щелчок, и ты уже оказываешься в новом месте, где тебе надо реально начинать все сначала.

И потом Шиварама Махарадж спросил: "О чем вы разговаривали с Махараджем?" "Вот об этом". И он сказал: "Иногда Кришна ставит в положение, когда проверяется очень сильно наша вера. Испытывается наша вера. Если бы наша вера не подвергалась сомнениям, нам бы не было смысла ее иметь. Мы бы просто выполняли свои обязанности, и нам не было необходимости в вере. Т.е. в вере не было бы нужды тогда". 

И самое интересное, что он сказал: "Причем Кришна ставит нас в ситуации, когда с точки зрения логики и здравого смысла вся эта ситуация нонсенс. Нас Кришна ставит в ситуацию нонсенс, потому что мы нонсенс". Поэтому мы проходим через ситуации, которые с точки зрения здравого смысла они нонсенс просто. Ну как, преданный вкладывался, и вдруг на тебе. 6-7 лет преданные реально вкладывали в развитие какого-то проекта, и потом щелчок, и этого ничего нет. 

Ну как же так? Почему Кришна не защитит преданных. Почему он не заступится? Почему он не появиться в этом месте со своей Сударшаной Чакрой. Или почему там Нрисимха не появился, не разорвал всех и не придавил эти бульдозеры. Но нет. 

Кришна таким образом испытывает веру и преданность своих преданных: "Будете ли вы мне служить только в благоприятных ситуациях, которые можно проанализировать с точки зрения здравого смысла и естественного хода событий? Или вы будете служить Мне даже в ситуациях, которые не подвергаются анализу с точки зрения здравого смысла, с точки зрения абсолютной несправедливости". 

(Радха Говинда Прабху, отрывок из лекции на Радхаштами)

----------


## Дамир

Президент Нурсултан Абишевич Назарбаев. Его дочери : Динара Нурсултановна Кулибаева и Алия Нурсултановна Назарбаева. Дочери с именем Лола у Назарбаева нет ! Там очень много причин, почему это случилось в которых преданными допущены ошибки ! Очень нехорошо, когда одно мешают с другим !
Лола - дочь президента Узбекистана Ислама Абдуганиевича Каримова ! От неё как раз можно ожидать подобные выходки.
*
Сам Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами сказал : Если бы я снова начал создавать общину, то сделал бы совсем по-другому ! !*

----------


## Варган

> *Сам Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами сказал : Если бы я снова начал создавать общину, то сделал бы совсем по-другому ! !*


Харе Кришна! А где-то можно послушать эту лекцию Бхакти Бхринга Говинды Свами?

----------


## Варган

"Здесь представлена лекция Его Святейшества Шиварамы Свами, которую он прочитал для делегации из стран СНГ в Нью Враджа дхаме. В ней подняты актуальные темы нашей современности, представлено видение Шрилы Прабхупады будущего ИСККОН и рассказано о практической духовной заботе о преданных". 

*Шиварама Свами:*

(_Пример Дайви-варнашрамы в ИСККОН_) 

- Когда мы говорим с обычными людьми о таких понятиях как эко-поселение или самодостаточность на самом деле под этой терминологией мы имеем в виду сознание Кришны. Мы объясняем им образ жизни связанный с Богом в такой форме, в которой будет понятно современным людям. Конечно, такая жизнь самодостаточна, поскольку она в гуне благости, а то, что в гуне благости само собой является самодостаточным. Такая жизнь находится в гуне благости потому, что это следование тому, что делает Сам Кришна. 

Для нас Нью-Враджа-Дхама в первую очередь является святым местом. Это место Радхи и Шьямасундары, место Их коров, и мы должны заботиться об Их коровах. Мы выращиваем разную пищу для того, чтобы кормить Их. Также мы выращиваем пищу, чтобы прокормить себя, чтобы у нас было достаточно продуктов для проведения фестивалей, таких как, например, Говардхана-пуджа. В этот день мы планируем предложить Божествам 2000 кг бхоги. Вы увидите, что это займет половину алтарной комнаты. В предыдущие праздники мы не превысили этой цифры и предлагали что-то около 1900 – 1950 кг. И поскольку мы служим и кормим Божеств, а также кормим слуг Божеств, то нам необходимо так же, чтобы слуги Божеств имели возможность жить здесь. Поэтому мы строим дома. И поскольку у слуг Божеств есть дети, которые в будущем тоже станут слугами Божеств, нам нужна школа. И благодаря тому простому факту, что мы делаем эти вещи, многие люди приезжают, чтобы посмотреть на это. Сюда, в долину Кришны, каждый год приезжают 25-30 тысяч туристов, чтобы посмотреть на это святое место. Нам нужно создать необходимые условия для этих людей. Вся эта деятельность требует инфраструктуры, которую вы видите здесь. Но, как вы видите, центром всего является Радха-Шьямасундара. И это то, что представляет собой Вриндаван. Вриндаван это состояние сознания, в котором как говорит Кришна: _Мам экам шаранам враджа_ – Враджа - это то место, где существует полное придание Ему. Это не географически месторасположение, это место, где происходит придание. И где бы это не происходило Кришна, говорит тогда: Ма шучаха – Вам не нужно ничего бояться в таком месте. 

Для меня во вчерашней конференции самым волнующим было последнее выступление. Я думаю, вы были там и помните, что последнее было совместное выступление Гаура Шакти прабху и Радха Радхи прабху. И в основном они говорили о том, что если у вас есть самодостаточная жизнь в Сознании Кришны, то экономические подсчеты доказывают, что это более высокий уровень жизни, чем среднеевропейский. Как вы видели статистику уровень жизни преданных здесь на 50% превышает венгерский уровень жизни. Люди, которые приезжают сюда не обязательно понимают смысл того, что они видят. Они видят, что тут нет электричества, что одежду приходиться стирать руками, воду брать из колодцев. Они могут подумать, что люди живут очень бедной жизнью. Но если посчитать уровень потребления человеком, живущим здесь, в год, то этот уровень на много выше, чем у жителей Венгрии. Что касается индивидуального образования, частного образования, то где еще вы увидите, чтобы родители отправляли детей в школу, где учителей больше чем учеников. Где вы увидите семейных людей, которые только поженившись уже имеют свой дом? Есть много других моментов и показателей удобств, которые доказывают, что здесь более высокий уровень жизни. 

Когда я слушал все это вчера, я думал, насколько большое блаженство испытывал бы Шрила Прабхупада. Шрила Прабхупада хотел учредить институт Бхактиведанты, чтобы доказать научным способом, что теория ученых о создании мира не научна. И так же не научна, не состоятельна их теория эволюции. 

Мы с ними в основном говорим о том, как хорошо жить здесь, мы говорим, что следование формуле Кришны “_Простая жизнь - возвышенное мышление_” позволяет жить очень благоприятной жизнью в гуне благости. Шрила Прабхупада был бы очень рад видеть, что эту формулу можно доказать также с точки зрения экономики, экономическими фактами и статистикой. Делая то, что говорит Кришна, позволяет нам жить лучшей жизнью, чем если мы не делаем то, что Он говорит. 

Для нас преданных очень актуален вопрос: «_Верим ли мы в это на самом деле? Верим ли мы, что если мы живем как просил нас жить Шрила Прабхупада, жить как жил Кришна, то это лучший стандарт жизни, чем пытаться поддерживать себя, работая где-то в городе, постоянно идя на компромисс с нашей духовной жизнью?_» 

(_Революционер или «кирпич» в стене кришнаизма_)

Первый лектор, который делал вчера свою презентацию, объяснял, что мир не может продолжать жить в том же духе как живет сейчас. И самодостаточность означает настоящую смену парадигмы. Самодостаточность значит обеспечить себя в достаточной степени. Но собираемся ли мы менять свою парадигму? Сменить парадигму означает, что вы двигались в одном направлении и тут вам приходиться двигаться совсем в другом. Это революционное движение. Оно предназначено для того, чтобы совершить революцию в обществе. Только революционные вещи могут создать революцию, вырастить революционера. Люди, которые не пытаются ничего изменить хотят, чтобы все оставалось как есть, не могут создать никакой революции. Они становятся только еще одним кирпичиком в стене. Либо атеистическим кирпичом в стене, или сознающим Кришну (кришнаитским кирпичом в стене), но кирпич есть кирпич. И в итоге получается только стена. Если вы хотите стать кем-то, помимо кирпича в стене, например кирпичом в здании дворца, то нужно разрушить стену. Конечно, мы не собираемся шокировать людей, но мы хотим очень серьезно проанализировать свои ценности и понять к чему мы стремимся. Придя в Сознание Кришны, мы уже совершили большой сдвиг парадигмы, и нам нужно теперь понять, достаточно ли было такого сдвига, или парадигму нужно продолжать сдвигать. Я не хочу сказать, что всем теперь нужно уехать из городов и поселиться в сельской местности и построить долины Кришны в разных частях света. Но что я хочу сказать, что кто-то из вас обязательно должен сделать это, потому что сейчас этого не происходит. Но это именно то, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы мы покупали большие роскошные дома в сельской местности, устраивали там йога-ашрамы...

*Ниранджана Свами*: - ... облизывали людям пятки... 

*Шиварама Свами*: - ... и за это получали деньги. Он хотел показать нам, как жить, и при этом он хотел, чтобы мы жили как можно более независимо от общества, которое нас окружает. Чтобы мы обеспечивали себя тем, что необходимо, главными необходимыми вещами. Для большинства или даже для всех из нас эти вещи являются более фундаментальными даже, чем воспевание Харе Кришна. И в первую очередь это то, что вы будете есть. Рагхунатху Дасу Госвами ничего не надо было есть, чтобы повторять Харе Кришна, но большинству из нас нужна пища. Это самый важный момент в жизни, это то, вокруг чего строиться жизнь - у человека должна быть вода и еда. Если у вас есть эти две вещи, вы более или менее можете обойтись без всего остального. 

(_Что делает человека членом движения Сознания Кришны_)

Шрила Прабхупада очень хотел, чтобы преданные показывали пример простой и возвышенной жизни, ограничиваясь самым необходимым. Преданные должны напрямую связывать свою энергию с пищей, которую они едят, должна быть взаимосвязь. Когда я был очень молод, это было в 1956 г., здесь в Венгрии была революция и для того, чтобы купить хлеба родителям приходилось нести мешки денег в магазин. Я помню, как родители уходили в магазин с целым мешком денег, и на это можно было купить 4-5 буханок хлеба. И поэтому не важно, сколько бы денег у вас не было в банке, главное, чтобы вы могли прокормить себя, получить какую-то пищу. 

Мы живем в мире, где, по крайней мере, для 95% населения существует огромная пропасть, огромное расстояние, между самим человеком и пищей которую он ест. Вам приходиться работать, за работу вы получаете деньги, за деньги вы покупаете машину, на машине вы едите в большой супермаркет, супермаркет получает свои товары от разных распространителей-посредников, посредники берут эти продукты у фермеров, иногда эти фермеры вообще с другого континента, и на самом деле все это очень и очень сложно. На много проще вырастить, что-то у себя в саду, сорвать и приготовить какое-то блюдо. Зачем нам нужно вся эта огромная система, если можно выращивать пищу всего в пяти метрах от своего дома. К большому удивлению, работает все, что говорит нам Прабхупада. Это работает. И это наша основная конституция. Это именно то, что делает человека членом движения Сознания Кришны. 

Именно в этом состоит важный вопрос: «_Верите ли вы в то, что говорит Прабхупада? И хотите ли вы по-настоящему построить на этом свою жизнь?_» Одно, верить в принципе, но продолжать жить своей жизнью по привычке. Нам нужна настоящая вера, что Прабхупада хочет этого, и если мы будем это делать, то Кришна пошлет всю необходимую помощь. И это тот главный фундамент, те кирпичи, которые нам нужны, чтобы развивать духовную общину. Преданные должны в достаточной степени верить в то, что они готовы посвятить свою жизнь воплощению того, чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Для них Сознание Кришны не что-то, что они просто добавляют к своей жизни. Это именно то, как они меняют свою жизнь на Сознание Кришны. Если преданный по-настоящему верит в такие вещи, как сельское хозяйство, защита коров, гурукула, и помещает Кришну в центр всего этого, если преданный верит в жизнь в обществе преданных и принимает на себя тяжелый труд, который сопутствует всему этому, тогда есть общая основа для создания духовной общины. Это то, что представляет из себя Нью Враджа Дхама. 

В каком-то смысле для меня это было довольно просто. Нам нечего терять и нечего приобретать. У меня не было ни дома, ни семьи, ни детей, и у меня не было не работы не постоянного места жительства. Преданным, которые приехали сюда, пришлось изменить свою жизнь, поскольку они где-то жили, они создавали семьи, но для того, чтобы приехать сюда им пришлось оставить все это чтобы пытаться воплощать то, чего хотел Прабхупада. Для них это был крайне серьезный шаг. Шукадева Госвами начинает свой рассказ с того, что говорит, что человек должен быть достаточно смел. Чтобы быть революционером нужно быть достаточно смелым, потому что вам приходиться делать нечто очень и очень отличное от того что делают все окружающие. Нью Враджа Дхама дает нам возможность представлять не только философию сознания Кришны, но и также образ жизни, социальное устройство, систему образования. Это позволяет нам представлять всю культуру Сознания Кришны, потому что это то, во что мы верим. Мы не верим тому, что происходит в мире за пределами этого места, мы не верим в кино, телевизор, рестораны и мы не верим в необходимость ездить на работу каждый день по три часа на машине и в то, чтобы сидеть за компьютером целыми днями, зарабатывая деньги и работая на какого-то начальника, который живет на другом конце света. 

(_Мы не религия_) 

Мы не религия. Радха Кршна прабху просил меня завтра об этом поговорить. Мы представляем из себя международное общество. Религия или конфедерация храмов очень сильно отличается от общества. Если мы хотим действительно быть Международным Обществом Сознания Кришны, нам нужно развивать социальную сеть. И преимущество жизни в демократической стране состоит в том, что мы можем это делать, нам позволяют. Это означает, что Нью Враджа Дхама дает возможность для социального развития эволюции, потому что здесь все аспекты социального развития находятся под нашим контролем, по крайней мере, очень многие аспекты. Например, у нас есть свои правила и свои порядки как мы функционируем, но мы не можем, конечно, издавать законы, нам нужно придерживаться законов страны. Но нам здесь намного проще управлять ситуацией и управлять общиной здесь, нежели создавать общину в городе. Это тоже возможно, но в городе уже другая община, по другим принципам. Здесь вы видите Радху-Шьямасундару. Как я говорил вчера гостям, которые приезжали сюда, первое, что мы сделали, это построили этот храм. Здесь вообще ничего не было. Не было ни дороги, ни коровника, вообще ничего не было, не было даже толком и деревьев практически все деревья, которые вы видите, посадили мы. Идея в том, что если Кришна в центре, если все что мы делаем – мы делаем для его удовлетворения, тогда мы достигнем успеха. Мы обусловленные души и поэтому мы не знаем, что такое удовлетворять Кришну, но это не важно, поскольку Шрила Прабхупада уже дал нам все, объяснил, что нужно делать, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну. И одно из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады состоит в том, что нужно создавать деревни Вриндавана. Он говорил: “_Создайте много деревень, где Кришна будет в центре, живите в непосредственном контакте с землей, зависьте от коров и земли, и тогда вы будете жить лучше, чем все остальные. И если по какой-то причине у вас это не получится, то это тоже будет нормально_”. Я здесь закончу, поскольку вам в течение дня приходится довольно много слушать. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Дамир

> Харе Кришна! А где-то можно послушать эту лекцию Бхакти Бхринга Говинды Свами?


Харе Кришна, Варган Прабху ! 
Это невозможно, поскольку это было сказано мне в беседе с Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами в Казани. Я приезжал туда, чтобы предложить Ему взяться за подобный проект как Шиварама Свами, только в России ! Это было года четыре назад.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Харе Кришна, Варган Прабху ! 
> Это невозможно, поскольку это было сказано мне в беседе с Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами в Казани. Я приезжал туда, чтобы предложить Ему взяться за подобный проект как Шиварама Свами, только в России ! Это было года четыре назад.


Самим надо формировать социальную среду на принципах дайви-варнашрамы везде в своей жизни в городе и деревне.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада дал нам культуру.

Культура это значит общество, основанное на определённых правилах.
GBC это высший руководящий орган созданный Шрилой Прабхупадой. 
В Законах ИСККОН написанных GBC сказано, что все члены организации должны им следовать. Действия, противоречащие этому принципу, должны считаться серьёзным нарушением этикета и дисциплины.

Поэтому дорогие преданные, если вы чувствуете разочарование, и это не разрешилось в устном порядке в общине, тогда у вас есть право в соответствии с Законами ИСККОН используя письменную форму подавать, Заявления и Аппеляции.

В этом вам поможет юридический комитет инициативной группы.

Наша любовь к Шриле Прабхупаде проверится тем, как мы будем сотрудничать.

Рамачандра дас


Изучая тему на примере ачарьев как можно проповедовать если есть проблемы, я понял что это можно делать автономно даже находясь в пределах ИСККОН. Есть позитивный опыт.
Важно понять проблем нет никто и ничто не может нам помешать кроме нас самих.
Потому что Кришна хочет чтобы мы спасли эту цивилизацию.

Рамачандра дас 

ДЕШЁВОЕ ВОСПРИЯТИЕ ДУХОВНОЙ ЖИЗНИ.

Если мы хотим сделать что-то серьезное в этой жизни, хотим помочь Шриле Прабхупаде, нужно трудиться от души. И при этом в своих реакциях на окружающих и события следует быть адекватным, т. е. держать связь с реальностью.

Мы не предъявляем претензий к преданным. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы же не упрекаем человека, моющего руки, за то, что они у него грязные. Ведь он их уже моет. Преданными становятся разные люди, но они уже выбрали путь очищения.

Однако экзальтированные личности предпочитают жить не в реальности, а в мире иллюзорной двойственности. Им представляется, что все преданные должны быть садху, и если они видят у кого-то недостатки, то у них что-то обрывается сердце: какие же они после этого преданные?! Или увидят материальное желание в себе — опять вера начинает уходить, и возникает вопрос: может, мантра Харе Кришна не работает, по крайней мере, в моем случае?

Такие люди не понимают, что Кришна оставляет нам недостатки как ресурсы, чтобы мы обрели связь с реальностью, чтобы могли работать над собой. Но работать над собой мы не хотим. Человек привязан к результату: ему не важна сама внутренняя работа, ему лишь важно само совершенство. Человек не хочет находиться в положении ученика.

Религиозная экзальтация приводит сначала к идеализации, а потом — к критике. Есть и другая сторона религиозной экзальтации: мы же — преданные, не дай бог сказать кому-то правду, это будет апарадхой! И здесь появляется трусость в отношениях, желание снять с себя ответственность. У меня есть проблемы во взаимоотношениях, но я думаю: «Пусть Кришна Сам с ним разбирается, а я буду молчать!» Но это тоже признак дешевого восприятия духовной жизни, сахаджии, — не говорить того, что надо было бы сказать, что требует мужества, честности и непредвзятости в отношениях.


Садху Свами

----------


## Варган

> Журналист: Позвольте мне иначе сформулировать свою мысль. Если вы призываете к тому же, к чему призывает иудео-христианская этика, то почему же молодые, да и не только молодые, люди разочарованы, почему они тянутся к восточным религиям? Почему именно к восточным, если они не отличаются от западных?
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: Потому что иудаизм и христианство не учат, как следовать заповедям на практике . Я же учу именно этому.
> 
> Журналист: Иначе говоря, вы учите тому, что, как вы полагаете, поможет людям на практике, в повседневной жизни, достичь полного самовыражения человеческого духа.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: Любви к Богу учит и Библия, и “Бхагавад-гита”. Но сегодняшние проповедники не учат, как любить Бога. А я учу людей, как любить Бога, – в этом вся разница. Это и привлекает молодых людей.
> 
> Журналист: Хорошо. Стало быть, цель одна, и все отличие в методе ее достижения?
> ...


Чем-то напоминает сегодняшнюю ситуацию с варнашрамой и вайшнавскими фермами. В книгах обо всём этом красиво написано, но кто сейчас учит, как это применить на практике?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Чем-то напоминает сегодняшнюю ситуацию с варнашрамой и вайшнавскими фермами. В книгах обо всём этом красиво написано, но кто сейчас учит, как это применить на практике?


Варнашрама не нужна хиппи :buket:  и парамахамсам  :angel: 
Веды всему учат. Ремеслу можно научится и у обычных городских, сельских жителей. :pandit: 
Объявляю об открытии городской и сельской виртуальной Дайви-Варнашрамы! :pyatak:

----------


## Варган

> Объявляю об открытии городской и сельской виртуальной Дайви-Варнашрамы!


 А на что она нужна, виртуальная-то?
Городской варнашрамы не бывает. "В городах мы заинтересованы для проповеди, но *мы не можем представить [там] идеальную систему варнАШрамы. Это возможно только на фермах*, поэтому они очень важны". 
(Письмо от секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады ДжиБиСи Австралии, 10 августа 1977 года)

----------


## Варган

> Везде мы можем заниматься духовной практикой так говорил Шрила Прабхупада


"Верховная Личность Бога сказал: "Да, Я опишу тебе принципы преданности Мне, следуя которым смертный человек может победить непобедимую смерть.
...
Человек должен найти приют в святом месте (deSan punyaaan aaSrayeta), где живут Мои святые преданные, и он должен руководствоваться как примером для подражания поведением преданных, которые являются среди полубогов, демонов и людей".

Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.29.8, 11.29.10.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Если бы тема называлась "Что лично я сделал для развития варнашрамы", писанины было бы намного меньше.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Если бы тема называлась "Что лично я сделал для развития варнашрамы", писанины было бы намного меньше.


Каждый так или иначе живёт по принципам варнашрамы. 

Можно показать пример начать с себя что сделано для варнашрамы а не умничать.

----------


## Варган

> Если бы тема называлась "Что лично я сделал для развития варнашрамы", писанины было бы намного меньше.


Такое предложение не совсем привязано к варнам. Если брахманы не убеждают кшатриев в необходимости варнашрамы, вайшнавских сельскохозяйственных общин и даже проповедуют против этого, то кшатрии и вайшьи в этом направлении не применяют свои организаторские способности. Какой спрос с шудр и варна-санкары?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Дорогие преданные ИСККОН. По законам ИСККОН вы имеете право писать жалобы на лидеров ИСККОН и членов,  если нарушают ваши права или разрушают вашу веру. Пишите жалобы мы вам поможем. 
Так мы построим Дайви Варнашраму.
Закон+Доверие=Любовь

----------


## Варган

*Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами о Сельхозобщинах*



Последнее время я вижу, что в России появилась тенденция – создавать Вайшнавские сельхозобщины. 
Преданным в России надоело  жить в городах. Они устали от городской жизни. 


Шрила Прабхупада вдохновлял нас создавать Фермерские Общины преданных.  
Наш дорогой духовный брат  Е.С. Пурначандра Махарадж очень хотел, чтобы развивались Вайшнавские сельхоз общины. Пурначандра махарадж – очень дорогой слуга Шрилы Прабхупады.



Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил – *Вместе мы сила, поодиночке мы падем*. Мы должны объединяться, чтобы продвигать это Движение Сознания Кришны. Чтобы все мы работали сообща. 
Перед всеми нами стоит очень важная задача – Самим стать Сознающими Кришну и помочь другим обрести Сознание Кришны. 

Если мы сами сможем обрести Сознание Кришны, мы сможем и других людей вдохновить на Духовную Жизнь. 
*Т.е. мы сами должны следовать тому, о чем мы проповедуем.* 

Создать Идеальную Сельхозобщину  - это большой вызов, очень не простая задача.  

Я часто преданным говорю, что Россия очень благословлена Кришной. У вас тут очень много земли. Можно ехать много часов на машине и не увидеть никого на дороге. Столько земли.  

Поэтому сейчас развивается столько Сельских Общин. Потому, что очень легко получить землю в России. В Индии практически невозможно получить землю. Очень дорогая земля в Индии. 

И так же в России много воды. Чтобы развивать успешно Сельские общины, нужно много воды. Сейчас во многих частях света большие проблемы с водой. Нехватка воды. 

Я был 2 месяца назад в Америке и во многих частях Америки очень сильная засуха. В Калифорнии уже 3 года засуха. Вообще нет дождей. В Канаде в том регионе, где выращивают знаменитую Канадскую пшеницу – в этом году они сообщили, что у них тоже засуха.

Вашей стране повезло в том, что у вас много земли и много воды. 

Если проводятся Харинамы, то достаточно выпадает дождей. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад Гите, что зерно вырастает, когда есть достаточно дождей. Дожди идут, когда совершается достаточное количество жертвоприношений. 

Царь Притху говорил – прославляйте Господа и все необходимое вам будет дано. 
После того, как Шрила Прабхупада открыл несколько храмов в Америке, он хотел чтобы в Америке появились Сельхозобщины преданных. И первая Сельхозобщина в Америке была НЬЮ ВРИНДАВАН. 

Приехав в Америку, Шрила Прабхупада увидел, что есть New York, New Orlean, New Jersey и он сказал – почему бы не сделать здесь НЬЮ ВРИНДАВАН – новый Вриндаван. И так возникла эта община Нью Вриндаван. 

Конечно, развивать Сельскохозяйственные общины очень не просто. Люди очень испорчены Городской жизнью.   Для того, чтобы развивать Сельскохозяйственную общину – вам нужны очень большие усилия и решимость. 

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы такие общины были Самодостаточные. 
Конечно, это требует времени, чтобы достичь этого уровня – полной самодостаточности от внешнего мира. 

*Про обучение детей*

Сейчас в Америке очень распространено домашнее образование. Обучение детей дома.  
Не знаю насколько это распространено в России. У меня есть ученица в Америке – Арудха Даси.  
Она специализируется на домашнем обучении детей. Она путешествует по всему миру, проводит обучение, семинары для родителей, как дома обучать детей. 
Если вы хотите пригласить ее к себе, я могу устроить это. 



Если у вас есть дети, естественно о них нужно заботиться. Прахлада махарадж говорил что с 5 лет нужно давать духовное знание детям. 

Наше главное дело – проповедовать. Сейчас мир в очень тяжелой ситуации. И единственная надежда – Сознание Кришны. Бхакти Сиддханта Сарасвати  говорил – В этом мире все есть. Единственное чего здесь нет, это Сознания Кришны, недостаток сознания Бога. 

*Цель Вайшнавской Сельхозобщины* в том, чтобы показать обществу Альтернативный образ жизни. Единственная просьба, с которой я хочу обратиться к жителям Вайшнавских Сельхоз Общин – “Не пугайтесь, не падайте духом и не уезжайте отсюда!”  
 Если вы хотите, чтобы ваша община развивалась и достигла успеха, вам необходимы Решительность и Терпение.  
Будут трудности, будут вызовы. Это естественно, в любой общине, которая развивается можно ожидать такое. _Нужно сохранять решительность и оставаться в общине_. 
Мне нравится вдохновлять преданных на развитие Вайшнавских Сельхозобщин. Но имея опыт, наблюдая за последние 43 года деятельность многих Сельхозобщин по всему миру в ИСККОН, у меня есть большой опыт и я знаю, что не все так просто это все сделать. 

И открытие школы – это тоже очень не простое дело. Не хочу звучать негативно, но я просто хочу подготовить вас к тому, что будут трудности. Нужны самоотверженные учителя. 
Учить детей – это большое искусство. Особенно когда вы имеете дело с маленькими детьми. 

Для того, чтобы иметь дело с детьми нужно быть _СУПЕР – Тринад Апи Суничена_. Очень терпеливые. Гораздо труднее обучать маленьких детей, чем, тех, кто постарше. 

И сколько бы ни старались учителя, родители всегда недовольны. Что они недостаточно заботятся о детях. 
Утренняя программа очень важна. Если вы перестанете приходить на утреннюю программу, есть вероятность, что вы станете духовно ленивыми. Конечно, с маленькими детьми это бывает трудно сделать. Но старайтесь. 

Грихастхам нужен источник заработка для семьи. Поэтому нужен какой-то источник дохода.  
В сельской общине либо приходится работать, либо если есть какие-то накопления жить на это либо придумать что-то инновационное.  
 В вайшнавских сельхозобщинах так же нужны хорошие Бизнес Менеджеры. Которые знают, как зарабатывать деньги для общины. Мы не Маявади, мы не говорим, что мы денег не касаемся.  

Прабхупада говорил – Все деньги мне несите, я их все использую для Кришны. Все деньги мира несите мне. 
Большое спасибо. Харе Кришна! 



транскрибировано из лекции  09.10.2015г. Сочи (Баларамовка).
Источник: https://vk.com/kukujka?w=page-72110230_50049906

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Ни садху (святой человек или вайшнав), ни истинный духовный учитель не станут говорить того, чего нет в писаниях. Таким образом, утверждения писаний, а также наставления истинного духовного учителя и святых всегда согласуются друг с другом.

Шри Чайтанйа Чаритамрита
Ади Лила 
ГЛАВА СЕДЬМАЯ
Господь Чайтанья в пяти ипостасях
ТЕКСТ 48

танре шикхаила саба ваишнавера дхарма
бхагавата-ади шастрера йата гудха марма

танре — ему (Санатане Госвами); шикхаила — преподал; саба — все; ваишнавера — преданных; дхарма — регулярные действия; бхагавата — «Шримад-Бхагаватам»; ади — и других; шастрера — писаний; йата — весь; гудха — сокровенный; марма — смысл.

На основе таких писаний, как «Шримад-Бхагаватам», где содержатся сокровенные наставления, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху обучал Санатану Госвами тому, как должен вести себя преданный.
бенгаликомментарий

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В системе парампары любые наставления, полученные от истинного духовного учителя должны быть основаны на ведических писаниях. Тот, кто стоит в цепи духовных учителей, не может придумывать собственные правила поведения. Есть много так называемых вайшнавских школ, берущих начало от Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые не придерживаются шастр и потому считаются апасампрадаями — сектами, отклонившимися от истинной сампрадаи. Вот названия некоторых из них: аула, баула, картабхаджа, неда, даравеша, шани сахаджия, сакхибхеки, смарта, джата-гошани, ативади, чудадхари и гауранга-нагари. Чтобы строго следовать подлинной традиции, идущей от Господа Чайтаньи, нужно держаться в стороне от этих апасампрадай.
Если человек не обучается у истинного духовного учителя, он не сможет понять ведические писания. Наставляя Арджуну, Господь Кришна подчеркнул, что Арджуна постиг сокровенный смысл «Бхагавад-гиты» только потому, что был Его преданным и близким другом. Из этого следует, что человек, стремящийся постичь глубинный смысл богооткровенных писаний, должен обратиться к истинному духовному учителю, слушать его с большим смирением и служить ему. Тогда человеку откроется смысл писаний. В Ведах (Шветашватара-упанишад, 6.23) сказано:
йасйа деве пара бхактир йатха деве татха гурау
йасйаите катхита хй артха пракашанте махатманах
«Подлинный смысл писаний открывается тому, кто твердо верит в Верховную Личность Бога и в духовного учителя». Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур дает такой совет: садху-шастра-гуру-вакйа, хридайе карийа аикйа. Смысл этих слов в том, что необходимо следовать наставлениям садху, богооткровенных писаний и духовного учителя, чтобы понять истинный смысл духовной жизни. Ни садху (святой человек или вайшнав), ни истинный духовный учитель не станут говорить того, чего нет в писаниях. Таким образом, утверждения писаний, а также наставления истинного духовного учителя и святых всегда согласуются друг с другом. Каждый человек в своей деятельности должен руководствоваться этими тремя важными источниками знания.


Рамачандра Дас Похоже скоро запретят гуру-садху-шастры.

Padakamala Das ну с таким соотношением почему бы и нет.....

Елена Костяева почему это вдруг? я что-то пропустила? постоянно об этом слышу: гуру-садху-шастры

Рамачандра Дас Почитайте историю ИСККОН в журнале Вайшнавизм Открытый форум и книгу Сухотры Свами, Отклонившиеся Вайшнавские секты. Гуру- садху- шастры предупреждают но их некоторые используют чтобы быть сектантами! Мы лет 25 выступаем против этого! Для Ачарьев это было преданное служение сражаться с сектантами! Мы знаем что сектанты читают наши посты! Мы вызываем вас на публичный бой, трусливые сектанты, на всех уровнях. Ваш удел, клевета, ложь, смешная власть и физическая сила, вы ряженые клоуны в вайшнавской одежде, играете на глупости людей и страхе. Вы уничтожаете настоящих преданных! Наше оружие против вас Гуру-Садху-Шастры. С нами Бог! :smilies: 

P.S. В Каждом из нас живёт сектант! :dandavat:

----------


## Варган

25.11.1973 Лондон. Лекция Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам 01.10.04.


(14:30) Шрила Прабхупада: - … Итак, наше движение Сознания Кришны, это не движение сентименталистов. Оно уделяет внимание организации общества в целом. Оно основано не просто на каких то религиозных чувствах. О всем следует заботится, поэтому мы говорим – НУЖНО ЗАЩИЩАТЬ КОРОВ.

Полностью лекция здесь - https://vk.com/wall-21665425_6442

Когда речь шла о социальном успехе вайшнавов, которым они могут в принципе как-то заинтересовать остальное общество, у Шрилы Прабхупады был только один (ведический) рецепт - вайшнавские фермы, земледелие и защита коров. А почему сейчас говорят, что преданные должны социализироваться через работу на карми или хиро-, астро-, психологию?

----------


## Варган

"Еще одно: грихастх надо поощрять заниматься сельским хозяйством. В Индии деревни, подобные Вриндавану, производят достаточно гхи для собственного потребления, и у них еще остаются излишки, которые скупают торговцы и потом делают на этом прибыль. Защита коров означает хорошую пищу и хорошую торговлю". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джаятиртхе, 22 января 1976)

Социальные задачи ИСККОН уже определены Шрилой Прабхупадой. Зачем "пахтать" ещё какие-то новые?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Далеко не многие могут работать на земле. Особенно из современного народонаселения. И далеко не многие из тех, кто даже пытается это делать - становится в этом успешными. Хотя совершенно оправдано что попытка построения ... э-э-э-э-э-э-э-э-э ... нового общества привязывается к сельскому хозяйству: производство продуктов питания - это независимость от современной безумной "экономики".  
Однако и проповедь, в том числе и косвенная, - это ведь тоже попытка как-то позитивно повлиять на современное общество, которое лишено понимания о своих целях, задачах, правах и обязанностях.
Если это конечно действительно проповедь, а не попытка подняться финансово, морально или как-то иначе на модном нынче тренде - "наступающей новой золотой эпохе"...

----------


## Варган

*Отрывок из лекции Е.С. Бхакти Рагхавы Свами, прочитанной в Вайшнавской общине Шри Угра Нрисимха Го-ракшйа, август 2015*

*Преданный*: - Господь Чайтанья пришел 500 лет назад для того, чтобы проповедовать миссию санкиртаны и она заключается в том, чтобы мы распространяли сознание Кришны по всему миру. С одной стороны, если у каждого из нас будет корова, то кто тогда будет проповедовать миссию Господа Чайтаньи в миру? 
А с другой стороны, если мы будем смотреть уже в рамках варнашрамы, то о коровах заботятся только вайшьи, это их задача. Но мы не можем все быть вайшьи.

*Бхакти Рагхава Свами Махарадж*: - Чтобы развеять Ваше второе сомнение: в ведической культуре не только вайшьи заботятся о коровах. Брахманы имеют коров, кшатрии имеют коров, у каждого  есть коровы. У всех есть коровы. Каждый занят го-севой [служением коровам] или связан с ней.

Что касается первого вопроса  о том, что Господь Чайтанья установил движение санкиртаны, то ответ таков: нам нужно понять, что это движение санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи ВКЛЮЧАЕТ в себя то, как люди должны жить согласно дхармическим принципам. Это не так, что мы всего лишь придаём первостепенную важность жизни в деревне с коровами и что мы прекратим проповедовать. Мы будем делать и то, и другое одновременно. 

И ещё очень важная вещь: а что насчёт проповеди в городах? В особенности это касается тех, кто распространяет книги.  Нам следует не просто говорить людям о том, что они должны одухотворить свою деятельность.  Тот, кто распространяет книги,  должен также знать, должен проповедовать и объяснять людям, что в действительности мы должны жить в более естественной среде, которая более благоприятна для нашей практики сознания Кришны. 

Я ещё раз повторю, на самом деле я уже говорил это несколько раз, но поскольку подошли новые люди, я скажу ещё раз. 

*Города предназначены для того, быть нашими базами для проповеди*. Если мы не проповедуем в городе, то нам не следует жить в городе. Итак, *города предназначены для того, быть нашими проповедническими базами*. Но *деревни предназначены для того быть нашими базами для жизни*. *Растить и воспитывать детей следует в деревне*. *Мы должны растить и воспитывать детей в общине преданных. Нам не следует посылать своих детей в школы к карми, в материалистические школы! Нам не следует подвергать своих детей образованию, которое дают непреданные.* Господь Чайтанья наставлял: _асат санга тйага эи вашнава ачара_. Это означает: мы должны отвергнуть всё, что не связано с сознанием Кришны. 

Итак, мы должны понять две вещи: мы должны быть в городах для проповеди, но одним из элементом нашей проповеди в городах должно быть объяснение того, какова в действительности норма ведической жизни, что ведический образ жизни – это, главным образом, аграрный образ жизни. Не исключительно аграрный, но, главным образом, аграрный образ жизни.

И ещё важный момент, который может помочь вам, помочь всем нам разобраться: если мы поселились в деревне, то это не означает, что мы прекращаем проповедовать.  Этот дух проповеди должен всегда присутствовать.  Чтобы лучше это объяснить, Прабхупада говорит, что те, кто живёт в деревне, должны ездить по близлежащим деревням на воловьих повозках с книгами и Харинамой. Да. До тех, пока все в мире не станут преданными, мы обязаны продолжать проповедь. И поэтому, независимо от того, где вы живёте: в городе или в деревне – необходимо продолжать миссию Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Мы просто должны вспомнить, что сва-дхарма бывает двух видов духовная сва-дхарма и материальная сва-дхарма. Естественный, научный способ жить, работать и учиться дан в наших шастрах. Прабхупада объясняет, что современная индустриализация, механизация  искусственна по своей природе и очень опасна, поскольку она заставляет нас всё больше и больше запутываться в материальной энергии. Ведическая культура учит: мы должны минимизировать, а современная культура учит: мы должны увеличить.

----------


## Варган

> *Бхакти Рагхава Свами Махарадж*: - Чтобы развеять Ваше второе сомнение: в ведической культуре не только вайшьи заботятся о коровах. Брахманы имеют коров, кшатрии имеют коров, у каждого  есть коровы. У всех есть коровы. Каждый занят го-севой [служением коровам] или связан с ней.


Эти слова Бхакти Рагхава Свами Махараджа находят подтверждения в трудах ачарьев:

"Согласно священным писаниям человек имеет право заниматься лишь той деятельностью, которая соответствует его варне. Рассмотреть здесь эту тему подробно не представляется возможным. Заметим лишь, что в обязанности брахманов входит кормить гостей, омываться трижды в день, поклоняться Божеству, изучать Веды, учить других, проводить религиозные обряды и блюсти обеты. Они также могут вести образ жизни брахмачари или санньяси. Долг кшатриев – вести праведные войны, править царством, защищать подданных, заниматься благотворительностью и совершать пышные жертвоприношения. Вайшьи отвечают за разведение скота и уход за ним, земледелие и торговлю. А в обязанности шудр входит поклонение Божеству без произнесения мантр и служение трем остальным сословиям. *Кроме того, все мужчины и женщины, независимо от варны, должны* проходить обряд бракосочетания, поклоняться Господу, помогать нуждающимся, раздавать милостыню, служить духовному учителю, принимать гостей, следить за чистотой тела и ума, устраивать праздники, *ухаживать за коровами*, производить на свет потомство и следовать правилам морали и нравственности. Что же касается женщин, то их священным долгом является служение мужу. Каждый должен выполнять эти обязанности и заниматься деятельностью, предписанной той варне , которая наиболее соответствует его натуре. Любой человек, будучи искренним с самим собой, может выбрать самый подходящий для себя род занятий и образ жизни. Если же он не способен это сделать самостоятельно, ему следует прибегнуть к помощи того, кто сведущ в подобных вопросах. Вайшнавам, желающим узнать об этом более подробно, мы советуем прочитать «Сат крия сара дипику» Гопалы Бхатты Госвами". (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур. Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита, 2.3.)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

«Сат крия сара дипику» Гопалы Бхатты Госвами". (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур. Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита, 2.3.) ссылку можно?

----------


## Варган

> «Сат крия сара дипику» Гопалы Бхатты Госвами". (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур. Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита, 2.3.) ссылку можно?


Ссылка на Шри Чайтанья Шикшамриту Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура - http://www.sunhome.ru/books/p.shri_c...a_shikshamrita
Сат-крийА-сАра-дИпикА есть на английском - если надо, могу выложить файл.

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: 
"Вайщья… Обычно мы понимаем, что вайщья – это класс торговцев. Нет. Сейчас так называемые вайщьи – это щудры, ниже чем щудры. Почему? Занятия вайщьи такие: кРши-го-ракшйам-ваниджйам ваищйа-карма свабхава-джам [Бг. 18.44]. Вайщьи должны заниматься производством зерна, но они не заинтересованы. Их интересует открытие заводов, чтобы делать болты, гайки и автопокрышки, шины Goodwheel, шины Goodyear. Ну тогда ешьте болты с гайками и шинами. Нет, вы не можете их есть. Вы должны есть рис, а рис продается по 10 рупий за килограмм. Вот и всё. Потому что вайщьи не выращивают зерно. Вот в чём изъян". (Лекция по Бхагавад-гите 4.13. 2 апреля 1974 года, Бомбей)

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_o..._April_2,_1974

Srila Prabhupada: "The vaiZya... Generally, we understand, vaiZya means the mercantile class of men. No. At the present moment the so-called vaiZyas are ZUdras, less than ZUdras. Why? Now the vaiZya's business is kRSi-go-rakSya-vANijyaM vaiZya-karma svabhAva-jam (BG 18.44). The vaiZyas must be engaged in producing foodgrains, but they are not interested. They are interested for opening factories for bolts and nuts and tires, Goodwheel tires, Goodyear tires. Now you eat tire and bolt nut. No, you cannot eat. You have to eat rice, and rice is ten rupees per kilo. That's all. Because no vaiZya is producing food grains. This is the defect".

----------


## baladasa

1973.09.02 Лонлон Беседа Нужно следовать Варнашраме.mp3

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Книги о варнашраме http://motherfarm.ru/shop/Knigi_o_varnashrame/

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Приехал брахмачарья жил четыре года в большом храме, говорит что за эти годы никто на лекциях не говорил о Дайви Варнашраме.
Тот кто не говорит или отрицает Дайви Варнашраму, проповедует Сахаджию а это отклонение.
Дорогие преданные присылайте информацию о тех кто проповедует разные отклонения и кто против Дайви Варнашрама дхармы. :smilies:

----------


## Варган

"Да, если наши домохозяева не могут распространять книги, то пусть живут в сельских общинах. Они могут прясть нить для тканей и заниматься другой подобной деятельностью. Но они должны чем-то быть заняты, а не просто сидеть без дела, поскольку праздный ум - кузница дьявола".
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Нитьянанде дасу, 12 апреля 1977)

"Yes, if our householders cannot distribute books, then let them live in the farm communities. They can produce thread for cloth, spinning, and other such activities. But they must do something, not sit idly, for an idle brain is the devil's workshop".
(770412 - Letter to Nityananda written from Bombay)
http://vanisource.org/wiki/770412_-_...en_from_Bombay


"Защита коров — это хорошая пища и хорошая торговля. Так что я могу предложить тебе план, как все организовать, но практическое исполнение всех этих пунктов — дело Джи-Би-Си". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джаятиртхе, 22 января 1976). 

"Cow protection means good food and good trade. So I can give you suggestions how to manage everything, but it is up to the GBC to practically execute all these points".
(760122 - Letter to Jayatirtha written from Mayapur)
http://vanisource.org/wiki/760122_-_...n_from_Mayapur

----------


## Варган

"Приезжайте сюда и выращивайте пищу. Выращивайте фрукты. Это… Таково желание Кришны. Аннад бхаванти бхутани [Бг. 3.14]. Производите продукты питания и ешьте достаточно, будьте сильными и повторяйте Харе Кришна. Такова наша философия. Почему вы производите болты и гайки, шины и трубы? Ешьте. Негодяй. Они не знают, что прежде всего вы должны питаться. Но нет, все работают в промышленности [занимаются бизнесом]. Почему? Кришна не говорит: "Развивай промышленность". Кришна говорит: "Производи еду". Аннад бхаванти бхутани." (Шрила Прабхупада. 3 апреля 1975 г., Майяпур)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

С 10 по 16 июля ,на Алтае ,пройдет фестиваль-форум «Варнашрама нашей эпохи». 
Каждый день будет очень насыщенным и интересным для разных категорий преданных. Помимо «классической» стандартной утренней программы и вечерней лекции с вечерним киртаном, в течение дня вас ждут разнообразные практические занятия и семинары по следующим темам :

- вайшнавская семья

- участие домохозяев в миссии Прабхупады

- вопросы наставничества

- развитие малых групп

- развитие просветительских проектов

- организация различных департаментов общины

- дети и молодежь

- социальная забота о преданных

- взаимодействие с государством
И многое еще…

На этом фестивале мы ожидаем многих проповедников и преподавателей. Очень известных и пока не очень.

Почетные гости и преподаватели: 
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами 
Е.М. Махадьюти прабху 
Е.М. Радха Дамодар прабху (Москва) 
Е.М. Вишну-таттва прабху (Новосибирск) 
Е.М. Чайтанья Сева прабху (Челябинск) 
матаджи Манджувардхана д.д. (Барнаул) 


Приглашены и дали предварительное согласие: 
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами (участие зависит от наличия годовой визы в Россию) 
Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами (участие зависит от состояния здоровья) 


Уже вечером 16 июля откроется второй фестиваль «Киртан Мела на Алтае», на котором в течение шести дней вас ждет глубокое погружение в практику воспевания, проникновенные медитации и глубокие комментарии к наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и наших ачарьев. 

Почетные гости и киртании: 
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Е.М. Адити Духкхаха прабху (Новороссийск) 
Е.М. Вишну-Таттва прабху (Новосибирск) 
Е.М. Тамал Кришна прабху (Москва) 
Е.М. Абхай Чайтанья прабху (Ташкент, Москва) 
Е.М.Параматма прабху (Москва) 
Е.М. Кришна Крипа прабху (Барнаул) 

наш особый гость: Е.М. Акинчана Кришна прабху (Вриндаван)
С 10 по 16 июля пройдет фестиваль-форум «Варнашрама нашей эпохи». 
Каждый день будет очень насыщенным и интересным для разных категорий преданных. Помимо «классической» стандартной утренней программы и вечерней лекции с вечерним киртаном, в течение дня вас ждут разнообразные практические занятия и семинары по следующим темам :

- вайшнавская семья

- участие домохозяев в миссии Прабхупады

- вопросы наставничества

- развитие малых групп

- развитие просветительских проектов

- организация различных департаментов общины

- дети и молодежь

- социальная забота о преданных

- взаимодействие с государством
И многое еще…

На этом фестивале мы ожидаем многих проповедников и преподавателей. Очень известных и пока не очень.

Почетные гости и преподаватели: 
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами 
Е.М. Махадьюти прабху 
Е.М. Радха Дамодар прабху (Москва) 
Е.М. Вишну-таттва прабху (Новосибирск) 
Е.М. Чайтанья Сева прабху (Челябинск) 
матаджи Манджувардхана д.д. (Барнаул) 


Приглашены и дали предварительное согласие: 
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами (участие зависит от наличия годовой визы в Россию) 
Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами (участие зависит от состояния здоровья) 


Уже вечером 16 июля откроется второй фестиваль «Киртан Мела на Алтае», на котором в течение шести дней вас ждет глубокое погружение в практику воспевания, проникновенные медитации и глубокие комментарии к наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и наших ачарьев. 

Почетные гости и киртании: 
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Е.М. Адити Духкхаха прабху (Новороссийск) 
Е.М. Вишну-Таттва прабху (Новосибирск) 
Е.М. Тамал Кришна прабху (Москва) 
Е.М. Абхай Чайтанья прабху (Ташкент, Москва) 
Е.М.Параматма прабху (Москва) 
Е.М. Кришна Крипа прабху (Барнаул) 

наш особый гость: Е.М. Акинчана Кришна прабху (Вриндаван)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Возможно кто-то уже выкладывал здесь ссылку на этот текст, а возможно и нет:


"ЛЮБАЯ ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПРОБЛЕМА В СВОЕЙ СУТИ ЗВУЧИТ ТАК: «ПОЧЕМУ Я НЕ МОГУ НАСЛАЖДАТЬСЯ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ?» 

Вопрос: Услуги психиатров и психологов сегодня очень востребованы в современном мире. Но мы замечаем, что их услуги также очень популярны и среди преданных. В чем причина?

Ответ: Здесь я бы выделил несколько причин. 
Первая причина – раньше не было специалистов-психологов среди преданных, которые имеют практическое психологическое образование. Потом они появились. Шрила Прабхупада говорит в одном из комментариев, что мы все науки должны использовать в преданном служении, в том числе и психологию. То есть это не является ересью или чем-то неправильным по сути. Но даже правильными вещами можно злоупотребить. 

Вторая причина того, почему же преданные ходят к психологам, заключается в том, что их уровень духовности недостаточен. Все их психологические проблемы – с детьми, в семье и так далее – происходят из-за неглубокого понимания духовности и непонимания своей позиции. Если вы разберете любую психологическую проблему, то она звучит так: «Почему я не могу наслаждаться?» Не важно где – в семье, на работе, в обществе… Почему я не могу наслаждаться? Внешне проблема может иметь любую словесную характеристику, формулировку. Но если свести ее к абсолютной глубине вопроса, чем человек по сути недоволен, то смысл такой: «Почему я не могу наслаждаться, жена гуляет, ребенок не слушается, муж пьет?» и так далее… Почему я не могу быть счастлив в связи с этим, с этим и этим? 

Но если мы прочитаем «Шримад-Бхагватам», то поймем, что хотим в общем-то нереальных вещей. Мы хотим того, что не может быть вообще. А еще если помножить это на неблагочестивую природу людей в Кали-югу… Ведическая цивилизация в материальном плане – это не счастливая цивилизация, это удовлетворенная цивилизация. А счастье лежит в духовной плоскости. В материальном мире счастья не может быть. Оно существует только в духовном мире. В материальном мире может быть удовлетворенная цивилизация: человек удовлетворен тем, что есть, потому что он понимает, что это дал Господь. Как я могу быть недоволен тем, что дал Господь? Понимание того, что Бог участвует в моей судьбе – это и делает человека удовлетворенным. Когда же человек вырос в гуне страсти и его все время мотивировали: «Смотри, у них так, у тех так, а ты неудачник…» Отсюда и рождается неудовлетворенность. 

То есть преданные идут на сторону и пытаются решить свои проблемы с помощью психологов, а не с помощью трансцендентного знания и культуры, по одной простой причине – они не понимают глубины, потенциала этого знания. Кто выполнил завет Шрилы Прабхупады и прочитал 7 раз все его книги? Я думаю, мало кто может поднять руку. А ведь это он не просто так говорил. Не для того, чтобы мы зазубрили все эти вещи. А потому, что с каждым новым прочтением открываются новые пласты глубины. И это не просто какая-то отдельная глубина: она там, а я здесь. Эта глубина ко мне имеет отношение! Люди никак не могут понять, какое отношение эта глубина имеет к их жизни. 

И третья причина – люди идут туда, потому что мы здесь эти вопросы не решаем. Допустим, он сам не может. Тогда кто-то должен ему помочь в ИССКОН. Мы часто приводим слова Прабхупады о самодостаточности. И когда мы их слышим, то чаще всего думаем об экономической самодостаточности: что мы должны свою пищу выращивать и так далее… Стоп. Это лишь один аспект самодостаточности. Лишь один. На уровне вайш. Самодостаточности на уровне структуры вайш – аграрная экономика. А как же самодостаточность на уровне кшатриев – управление обществом? А как же самодостаточность на уровне брахманов? Психологи в идеале – это брахаманы. И хотя у нас вроде бы брахманические структуры развиты – пожалуйста, вот вам курсы «Бхакти-шастры», «Бхактиведанта»… Но теперь как бы эти шлоки, структуру Бхагаватам рассматривать в связи с проблемами людей? Нам не нужны психологи школы Фрейда. Нам нужны люди, которые будут помогать людям решать их психологические проблемы на основе духовного знания. И поскольку мы этим не занимаемся, они идут к тем, кто этим занимается. Если бы у нас при храме был зубной кабинет, преданные лечили бы зубы там. Но так как у нас такого кабинета нет, то они лечат в другом месте… 

Можно ругать ритвиков, какие они негодяи… Но кто их создал? Мы. Все проблемы создали мы. Проблема не в психологах и не в астрологах. Поэтому самодостаточность ИССКОН – это не только экономическая самодостаточность. Это самодостаточность идейная – на брахманическом уровне мы можем все проблемы решить. И самодостаточность организационная – кшатрии защищать умеют. ИССКОН не защищен. Допустим, происходит что-то, даже среди преданных, и все просто смотрят и ничего не предпринимают. Нет кшатрийской сил, когда кто-то скажет: «Ты не можешь этого делать! Еще раз сделаешь – ты получишь!» Такого нет. Мы говорим: «Ну мы же все преданные….» И беспредел процветает. Нарушается то, нарушается это. Где кшатрийская сила? Она должна быть. Ленин говорил: «Та революция чего-то стоит, которая умеет себя защитить». 

Давайте станем как Нанда Махарадж. Будем землю пахать, коров растить. А демоны придут, что мы делать будем? Где армия преданных? Где кшатрии, которые защитят? «Ну Кришна, вот Нрисимха…» Конечно, побежим к Нрисимхе… Но ведическое общество к Нему не бегало. Была армия, военные, преданные, Арджуна, Пандавы… Поэтому самодостаточность – это не только экономика. Это очень примитивный способ понимать самодостаточность. Примитивнейший. На уровне вайши. Вот я выращиваю свое зерно, и я самодостаточный. Стоп. А ты можешь сам себе зубы вылечить? А ты можешь сам решить свои психологические проблемы? А ты можешь себя защитить? «Меня спасет абсолютная вера!» Окей. Тогда ты парамахамса. Парамахамсе ничего не нужно. Во времена парамахамс даже общества не было. Структуры не было. Люди были самодостаточны. А общество образовалось потому, что нет самодостаточности, нужна интеграция: ты можешь это, а я могу то, и мы друг другу помогаем. Именно отсутствие самодостаточности индивидуальной приводит к появлению общества. Плюс эмоциональная взаимозависимость и так далее. 

Но пока мы этого не видим. Мы даже на уровне вайш не можем решить вопрос самодостаточности. Мы ругаем материальный мир, но ходим в их магазины и покупаем их пищу. И еще ругаемся: «Ух, демоны, напихали сюда всяких Ешек». Если бы не они, мы бы с голоду померли. Мы сами ничего не можем. Только петь «Харе Кришна». Поэтому я думаю, что эти вопросы самодостаточности должны на всех уровнях постепенно осмысляться и решаться. В противном случае мы просто миссионерское брахманическое движение. Мы просто даем людям знание, а что они с этим будут делать? Может быть, если они вспомнят о Кришне в момент смерти – в этом будет их спасение… А чего-то большего - трудно… 

Враджендра Кумар пр. 
Лекция по ШБ 7.2.1 «Демонизм - основа Кали-юги» (2016-02-06 Маяпур)
https://vk.com/wall-38537900_2291

----------


## Варган

ДЕТСАД И МЕДПУНКТ В ИСККОН
5 апреля 1975 года

Если люди интересуются нашей философией, мы должны принять во внимание еще две вещи: детский сад и медпункт. Что касается медпункта, у нас их нет ни одного в мире. Это будет совершенно новая для нас вещь. Что же касается детсада, то у нас есть такой опыт в Африке и Америке, и у нас есть люди, имеющие опыт в обучении по нашей линии. Но в организации медпунктов у нас совсем нет опыта. 

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады д-ру Гхошу, 5 апреля 1975)




> "So, if people become interested in our philosophy, then we shall consider the other two items, namely, the nursery school and dispensary. So far dispensary is concerned, we have none all over the world. It will be a new attempt. So far the school is concerned, we have got in Africa and America, and we have got men experienced to teach on our line. But for dispensary, we have no experience at all".
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/750405_-_...n_from_Mayapur

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шрила Прабхупада: «Кастовая система, варнашрама-дхарма, отживает свой век даже в среде ее так называемых последователей. Ныне, в условиях социальной, политической и экономической революций, уже невозможно восстановить ее функционирование как общественного института. Однако к религии вайшнавов может духовно приобщиться любой человек, независимо от традиций его страны, ибо ничто не может помешать этому трансцендентному процессу. Поэтому, следуя указанию Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, необходимо по всему свету проповедовать культ «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиты», обращая в преданных Бога всех, кто желает исповедовать эту трансцендентную веру.


Откуда это, из введения в какую книгу?

----------


## Варган

ЧЕЛОВЕКУ НЕОБХОДИМО ЛИШЬ НЕМНОГО ЗЕМЛИ И НЕСКОЛЬКО КОРОВ

"Предложение Раярамы создать ашрам очень удачно. Если в этом ашраме можно будет содержать достаточное количество коров, то это может стать основой хорошего молочного бизнеса и обеспечить достаточный доход для поддержания единственного учебного заведения, в котором детей обучали бы в сознании Кришны. 

Современные учебные заведения — это настоящие бойни, в той или иной степени. Если ты сможешь открыть идеальное заведение для будущих детей членов нашего Общества, это будет великое служение. 

На самом деле, как я уже писал в своем Шримад-Бхагаватам, для решения экономического вопроса человеку необходимо лишь немного земли и несколько коров. Тогда все экономические проблемы будут решены. 

Свое время нужно использовать для того, чтобы возвыситься в сознании Кришны, а не для так называемого экономического развития. Если мы удовлетворимся простой жизнью, поддержание которой занимает минимум времени, а освободившееся время потратим на развитие своего сознания Кришны, тогда каждый из нас перенесется на Голоку Вриндавану, уже в этой жизни. 

Современная цивилизация очень усложнила жизнь людей, и они тратят все свое время на еду, сон, защиту и совокупление. Ты и твоя жена Химавати — хорошая пара. Если вы сможете организовать такое заведение для будущих детей нашего Общества, или за пределами нашего Общества, это будет великим служением человечеству. 

Я уверен, что если ты серьезно думаешь о постепенном развитии нашего Общества, Кришна будет давать тебе все больше разума и понимания в этом вопросе. Передай мои благословения своей доброй жене, я молюсь Кришне, чтобы вы оба процветали во всех отношениях. Надеюсь, у вас все хорошо."

(Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте, 11 января 1968)

----------


## Варган

"Все, что есть под рукой, мы можем легко использовать. Я не имею ничего против использования электричества, но мы не должны зависеть от него. Делай масло из семян клещевины и запасай его в достаточном количестве. Его можно использовать самыми разными путями: жечь, смазывать, готовить на нем, давать в качестве слабительного при любых болезнях. А быков можно запрягать в повозки и проповедовать по деревням — зачем их убивать? Здесь, в Индии наш Локанатха Махараджа успешно организовал такую программу, и она имеет большой успех. Он проехал по всей Индии, из деревни в деревню, и повсюду они распространяют книги, прасад и исполняют киртан. Каждый вечер они останавливаются в другой деревне. Мы можем пустить по всему миру много миллионов таких повозок". 

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Нитьянанда-дасу, 16 марта 1977 г.)

----------


## Варган

> Откуда это, из введения в какую книгу?


Это из комментария к ШБ 2.4.18 - http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/2/4/18
Фраза "кастовая система, или варнашрама-дхарма, отживает свой век ..." - это не совсем точный перевод.  
В оригинале: "The system of caste, or varNASrama-dharma, is no longer regular even amongst the so-called followers of the system". То есть, не "отживает свой век", а "уже не является правильной", имеет отклонения, отклонилась от первоначальных своих принципов. 

В конце английского комментария Шрила Прабхупада употребляет забавное слово: "варнашрамиты". Ну конечно же, мы не "варнашрамиты", а преданные Кришны. Варнашрамиты - это последователи варнашрамы, не ставящие целью кришна-бхакти.  Господь Чайтанья сказал про варнашраму, карма-йогу и т.п.: "это внешнее". Варнашрамиты  следуют внешнему, но не имеют главного, то есть имеют только пустой "фантик", и не знают, что он служит для удобства и гигиеничности поедания "конфеты". Преданные знают ценность "конфеты" и пользу "фантика". 

"*Из этого стиха следует, что каждый человек должен неукоснительно соблюдать предписания для своей варны и ашрама, которые даны в шастрах*. В «Вишну-пуране» (3.8.9) сказано: _варнашрамачаравата пурушена парах пуман вишнур арадхйате пантха нанйат тат-тоша-каранам_. *Необходимо сосредоточиться на цели духовного развития, которая состоит в том, чтобы обрести сознание Кришны. В этом предназначение всех варн и ашрамов.* Если, однако, приверженцы _варнашрамы_ не поклоняются Вишну, они заменяют Его каким-нибудь выдуманным «богом». Поэтому в наше время стало модным избирать «богом» какого-нибудь глупца или невежду, а множество миссионеров создают собственных «богов», забыв о своих отношениях с истинным Господом. В «Бхагавад-гите» ясно сказано, что человек, который поклоняется полубогам, утратил разум. И тем не менее можно часто видеть, как человека, неграмотного и лишенного какого-либо разума, избирают Богом. В честь него возводят храм, где селятся санньяси, которые едят мясо, и там творится много темных дел. Людям строго запрещено создавать ложные религии и вводить в заблуждение своих несчастных последователей. Подобную деятельность нужно немедленно прекратить.".

(ШБ 7.15.14, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады).

----------


## baladasa

Искусство Варнашрама-дхармы заключается в том, что человек обладает определенными знаниями, которые помогают ему занять материальную природу в служении Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, т.е. смысл и цель человеческой жизни удовлетворить Бога. Прабхупада говорит об этом, если Бог доволен человеком, то жизнь становится совершенной, в этом секрет успеха, не то, что человеком довольны государство, страна или семья, но именно Верховная Личность Бога так же должен быть удовлетворен деятельностью человека, его качествами, его усилиями, его отношениями, то есть Бого центрическая концепция Ишавасья. Варнашрама-дхарма - человек смотрит через Иша, Верховного Управляющего, не через свои желания, через желания Верховного смотрит на окружающий мир, на общество людей и так же на свое поведение, на свои обязанности. В этом отличие Дайви-варнашрамы от асура-варнашрамы. Асура-варнашрама основывается на удовлетворении собственных чувств, тогда как Дайви-варнашрама основывается на удовлетворении чувств Верховного Господа.
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Варнашрама дхарма, июль-август 1999

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Варнашрама это закон, доверие и затем любовь.

----------


## Варган

"Есть люди, которым то, что я делаю, кажется недопустимым, поскольку сами они не стремятся возродить _дайва-варнашраму_ (трансцендентную систему четырех сословий и четырех духовных укладов). Но Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур хотел, чтобы _дайва-варнашрама_ была восстановлена. Согласно принципам _дайва-варнашрамы_, общественное положение человека не должно определяться его происхождением, так как в «_Бхагавад-гите_» сказано, что деление на варны производится на основе _гуны_ и _кармы_, то есть качеств человека и его деятельности. Эту систему, _дайва-варнашраму_, нужно ввести во всем мире, чтобы возродить общество, идеальное для развития сознания Кришны. Хотя недалеким критиканам это кажется немыслимым, возрождение _дайва-варнашрамы_ является одной из задач общества, состоящего из преданных Кришны".

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.1.2.4, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.




> This may be astonishing to persons who are not very interested in establishing daiva-var???rama, the transcendental system of four social orders and four spiritual orders. ZrIla BhaktisiddhAnta SarasvatI ThAkura, however, wanted to reestablish daiva-varNAZrama. In daiva-varNAZrama there cannot be acknowledgement of social status according to birthright because in Bhagavad-gItA it is said that the determining considerations are guNa and karma, one’s qualities and work. It is this daiva-varNAZrama that should be established all over the world to continue a perfect society for KRSNa consciousness. This may be astonishing to foolish critics, but it is one of the functions of a KRSNa conscious society.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Дорогие вайшнавы!

С радостью в сердце спешим сообщить вам, что в январе 2016 года при Национальном Совете российского ИСККОН сформирован комитет по развитию вайшнавских сельхоз общин. Целью Комитета является объединение и поддержание многообразных инициатив в сфере сельского хозяйства, заботы о коровах, эко-поселений и т.п. среди вайшнавов российского ИСККОН. 

В благоприятный день акшая-трития мы сообщаем вам о создании сайта комитета krishnaland.ru

Для того, чтобы мы смогли послужить вам, и помочь тем самым Шриле Прабхупаде укрепить его Миссию в России и выполнить его желание о самодостаточных вайшнавских сельхоз поселениях, пожалуйста, примите участие в небольшом опросе на нашем сайте.

----------


## Варган

Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена, чтобы облегчить путь
(из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, 14 февраля 1977 года, Майапур

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Дорогие вайшнавы!
> 
> С радостью в сердце спешим сообщить вам, что в январе 2016 года при Национальном Совете российского ИСККОН сформирован комитет по развитию вайшнавских сельхоз общин. Целью Комитета является объединение и поддержание многообразных инициатив в сфере сельского хозяйства, заботы о коровах, эко-поселений и т.п. среди вайшнавов российского ИСККОН. 
> 
> В благоприятный день акшая-трития мы сообщаем вам о создании сайта комитета krishnaland.ru
> 
> Для того, чтобы мы смогли послужить вам, и помочь тем самым Шриле Прабхупаде укрепить его Миссию в России и выполнить его желание о самодостаточных вайшнавских сельхоз поселениях, пожалуйста, примите участие в небольшом опросе на нашем сайте.


Варнашрама это система управления, каждый в этом обществе должен занять своё место, в этом нас ждёт много интересного :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Варнашрама-дхарма должна быть установлена, чтобы облегчить путь
> (из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, 14 февраля 1977 года, Майапур


Я многие годы цитирую эту беседу, это вызывает проблемы, это разрушает их сахаджию.

----------


## Варган

"По поводу фермы в Новом Орлеане: не надо делать сахар. Просто кипяти сок и делай патоку. Патоку можно есть вместо сахара. Кипяти сок, пока он не начнет кристаллизоваться, а тогда разложи по горшкам и храни. Не пытайся делать сахар и продавать его. Это только увеличит беспокойство. Если ты начнешь заниматься торговлей, у тебя сразу появится множество проблем. Ты должен производить всего лишь достаточное количество для нашего собственного потребления. Торговля порождает зависть и обман, и тогда все рухнет. Я вижу сейчас, как внутри нашего Общества нарастает деловая активность. В самом начале я разрешил Гаргамуни начать производство благовоний. Я подумал, что раз Миссия Рамакришны делает это, и раз мы используем благовония, то вреда не будет, если и мы тоже будем делать их понемногу и продавать. Но сейчас я вижу, что «Духовное Небо» уже очень расширило свой ассортимент. Теперь и ювелирный бизнес начал разрастаться. Зачем нам развивать бизнес? Нанда-Кумар, он приехал сейчас в Индию просто чтобы заниматься бизнесом. Это совсем не то, что требуется. Я дал ему санньясу, и он покончил со всеми этими делами и будет проповедовать в Африке. Надо воспрепятствовать этому бизнесу, иначе, если они так и будут продолжать, наши люди снова превратятся в карми. Наш бизнес — это просто распространение книг. Между тем, что касается увеличения фермы в Нью Орлане, то да, увеличивайте; если у вас прибавилось людей, то вы можете взять больше земли. Вам следует создать запас гхи, производимого на ферме, и, если возможно, открыть ресторан в городе для привлечения людей. Вы можете готовить самосы, качори, расгуллы, сладкие шарики: в Гонолулу у такого ресторана дела идут хорошо. Вы можете получить информацию у Шрутакирти даса. И ферма будет получать деньги, продавая гхи ресторану. Также вы можете продавать гхи индийцам в городе".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джагадиша-дасу, 20 ноября 1975)

"Regarding the New Orleans' farm, do not make sugar. Just boil it and make molasses. You can eat the molasses instead of sugar. Just boil it and keep boiling it until granule forms and then keep in a pot. Don't try to make sugar and sell it. That will simply increase the botheration. If you start trading business, then so many problems will be there. You should produce just enough for our own use. Trading leads to envy and jealousy and cheating, then everything is lost. I am seeing now that the business activities in our society, they are increasing. Originally I allowed that Gargamuni could start the incense business. I thought that the Ramakrishna Mission, they are doing and the incense we are using, so if we make some and sell it, then what is the harm. But now I see that Spiritual Sky, they have so many products. And now there is jewelry business going on. So why should the business increase? Nanda Kumar, he came here to India simply for doing business. This is not required. So I have given him sannyasa and now he is finished with all business, and he will go to Africa to preach. So this business should be discouraged, otherwise, if they do it, our men will again become karmis. Our business is simply book distribution. So far increasing the New Orleans' farm, yes, if you have got more men, you can get more land. You should make a stock of ghee from the farm and if possible open a restaurant in the city for attracting people. You can prepare samosas, kacoris, rasgullas, sweetballs: In Honolulu they are doing nicely, this restaurant. You can take information from Srutakirti das. And the farm will get money by selling ghee to the restaurant. And also you can sell the ghee to the Indian people in the city".
http://vanisource.org/wiki/751120_-_...en_from_Bombay

----------


## Варган

Lecture on SB 1.5.22 — Vrndavana, August 3, 1974 

*Брамананда*: Брахман не должен работать на кого-то. 

*Прабхупада*: Нет. Он умрет от голода, но не будет на кого-то работать. Таков брахман. И кшатрий тоже, и вайшья. Только шудра. Вайшья откроет бизнес. Он придумает какой-нибудь бизнес. Есть одна практическая история. Мистер Нанди, много-много времени назад в Калькутте пришел к другу и сказал: "Если ты мне дашь небольшой капитал, я могу начать бизнес". Он сказал: "Ты вайшья? Коммерсант?" "Да". "О, ты просишь у меня денег? Деньги на улице. Ты можешь их там найти". Он сказал: "Я не вижу". "Ты не видишь? Что это?" "Это мертвая мышь". "Это и есть твой капитал". Посмотрите. В те дни в Калькутте была чума, чума бушевала. Муниципалитет объявил, что тому, кто принесет мертвую мышь в муниципалитет, заплатят две анны. Итак, он взял труп мыши и принес его в муниципалитет. Ему заплатили две анны. Затем он купил несколько гнилых орехов бетеля за две анны, помыл их и продал за четыре или пять анн. То же самое он проделал снова и снова и стал таким богатым человеком. Один из членов его семьи был наш духовный брат. Семья Нанди. У этой семьи Нанди до сих пор едят четыреста, пятьсот человек ежедневно. Большая аристократическая семья. И правило их семьи в том, что как только рождается сын или дочь, пять тысяч рупий кладется на счет в банке, и к моменту замужества, он может забрать эти пять тысяч рупий с процентами. Больше никаким образом капитал не делится. И каждый, кто живет в семье, получает питание и кров. Это их... Но изначально основатель семьи, Нанди, он начал свой бизнес с мертвой крысы или мыши. 

Это факт, это действительно факт, что если кто-то хочет жить независимо... В Калькутте я его наблюдал. Даже бедный класс вайшьев, утром они возьмут немного дала, мешок дала, и пойдут от двери к двери. Дал везде нужен. Итак, утром он делает дал-бизнес, а вечером он берет канистру керосина. Вечером всем понадобится. До сих пор вы можете видеть это в Индии... Никто не ищет работу. Немножко, все, что он получает, продавая земляные орехи или арахис. Он что-то делает. В конце концов, Кришна каждого обеспечивает средствами к существованию. Это ошибка думать: "Этот человек дает мне средства к существованию". Нет. Шастры говорят: _eko yo bahUnA? vidadhAti kAmAn_. Это уверенность в Кришне: "Кришна дал мне жизнь, Кришна меня сюда отправил, Он даст мне средства к существованию. Позволь мне делать что-нибудь в соответствии с моими способностями, и через этот источник придут от Кришны средства к существованию".

----------


## Варган

Беседа "А". 27 мая 1977 г. Вриндавана

*Прабхупада*: *Да. Я хочу этого [по предыдущему контексту - того, чтобы люди начали просто "бегом бежать" из городов в деревню]*. Я… Я прихожу повсюду и говорю: как эти негодяи…? Так много земли лежит, и эти негодяи не возделывают её. И они производят… Как там его? Угольный камень. Уголь. Их интересуют эти кирпичи и камни, а не зелёные растения. Какое негодяйское управление. Дайте им практический навык. Мы знаем, как делать это. _АннАд бхаванти бхУтАни парджанйАд анна-самбхаваХ, йаджНАд бхавати парджанйаХ_ [БГ 3.14]. Пусть они занимаются киртаной. Будет больше воды для садоводства, пойдут дожди, и тогда производите корм для животных и пищу для себя. И животные дадут вам молоко. Это вриндаванская жизнь. 
И как они [сейчас] увлечены так называемой роскошью. 
Вот Кришна родился. Люди принесли так много прекрасной, приятной еды, они были хорошо одеты и украшены. Это описание мы читали сегодня утром. Как они были счастливы, жители Вриндаваны с Кришной, и животными, и коровами. 
*Это то, что я хочу ввести, установить.* 
*Любой ценой, во что бы то ни стало, сделайте это*, и … 
Не трудитесь над строительством больших, больших зданий. Этого не требуется. Это бесполезная трата времени. Производите. Сделайте все поля зелёными. Увидьте это. Тогда экономический вопрос будет полностью решён. 
В этом случае вы едите великолепную пищу. Питайтесь роскошно. Животные счастливы. Животное может даже не давать молоко, пусть оно ест, испражняется и мочится. Это приветствуется. В конце концов, после еды оно даст испражнения. Это выгодно, не только простое молоко выгодно. Даже испражнения прибыльны. *По этой причине я так сильно прошу вас здесь и…: "Ферма, ферма, ферма"*. Это не моя программа, это программа Кришны. _АннАд бхаванти бхУтАнИ_ (БГ 3.14). Производите зелёную растительность *везде, везде*.  Вриндавана. Это не цивилизация автомобилей. 




> 770527 - Conversation A - May 27, 1977, VRndAvana 
> 
> PrabhupAda: Yes. That I want. I... Everywhere I go and say, how these rascals...? So much land is lying, and these rascals are not developing. And they are making... What is that? Coal stone. Coal. They are interested with these bricks and stones, not green vegetables. Such a rascal government. Give them facility. We know how to do it. AnnAd bhavanti bhUtAni parjanyAd anna-sambhavaH, yajNAd bhavati parjanyaH [Bg. 3.14]. Let them engage in kIrtana. There will be more water for gardening, and it will be moist, and then produce fodder for the animals and food for you. 
> And animal gives you milk. That is VRndAvana life.
> And they are absorbed in this so-called opulence. KRSNa has taken birth. They are bringing so many nice, pleasant foodstuff, very well-dressed and ornamented. These are description. In the morning we were reading. 
> How they were happy, the inhabitants of VRndAvana with KRSNa and living and cows.
> That I want to introduce. 
> At any cost do it and...
> Don't bother about big, big buildings.
> ...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Варнашрама начинается с соблюдения Законов ИСККОН потом будет доверие и любовь.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Это удивительная история и читать ее можно снова и снова, и снова. Поистине человечество не создало ничего прекраснее. Тысячи лет тому назад была написана «Рамаяна» и до сих пор люди плачут на каждой странице этой книги. Если вдуматься в то, что происходило в то время, то слезы сами наворачиваются на глаза. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что когда мы читаем священные писания, а «Рамаяна», согласно «Чхандогья-упанишаде», находится на уровне шрути. «Рамаяна» находится на уровне самых возвышенных духовных священных писаний.
Мы должны помнить, что в них всегда есть помимо гигантского, бесконечного эмоционального заряда уроки для нашей с вами практической жизни. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии к этому стиху, что «Рамаяна» содержит в себе два вида уроков – духовный урок и материальный урок.
И оба вида этих уроков очень важны для нас. Прежде всего, мы должны понимать духовный урок любви Ситы и Рамы. И духовный урок очень прост. Человек создан для любви. У человека нет другого предназначения, кроме как обрести чистую безграничную любовь. Человек сделан счастливым, человек сделан свободным, создан свободным для того, чтобы он мог испытать любовь.
Чанакья Пандит говорит, что сведущий человек по утрам играет в кости, день проводит в поисках женщин, а вечер - в обществе воров. Смысл этого утверждения в том, что утром надо читать "Махабхарату", которая завязана на игре в кости, днем приступать к чтению "Рамаяны", сюжет которой построен на поисках женщины... шерше ля фам, а вечер проводить в обществе одного воришки масла.
Почему говорится, что утром нужно играть в кости? Почему из всей "Махабхараты" взят именно этот эпизод? Потому что в самом начале своего духовного пути человек должен размышлять над своими слабостями. Юдхиштхира стал играть в кости, потому что у него была слабость. Не только поэтому, но и поэтому тоже. Он любил азартные игры. В начале человек должен размышлять над слабостью человеческой природы. Вся "Махабхарата" описывает различные слабости человека.
Дальше следует приступать к чтению "Рамаяны". Один из уроков Рамаяны - губительные последствия вожделения. Равана, охваченный вожделением, украл Ситу и поплатился за это жизнью. "Рамаяна" объясняет это во всех подробностях. И после того как мы поймем порочность вожделения, которое движет человеком в материальной жизни, мы сможем войти в вечно блаженные отношения с Господом Кришной и вместе с ним воровать масло.
Урок этого утверждения Чанакьи Пандита может иметь также другое объяснение. Да, сначала человек, ставший на духовный путь, должен понять слабость своей природы, но, прежде чем он сможет вступить в отношения с Господом Кришной, он должен утвердиться в своих отношениях с Господом Рамачандрой. Это особые отношения. Прежде чем мы сможем вступить в отношения с Господом Кришной, нам нужно понять, кто такой Господь Рамачандра.
Господа Кришну называют мадхурья-аватарой. Все то, что связано с Кришной, исполнено мадхурьи. Это мед, это сладость. Стоит вспомнить о Кришне, как он играл, как он ходил по холму Говардхана, как он пас коров, как он водил хороводы с гопи - все это пронизано особой сладостью, особой прелестью, и человек, у которого есть хотя бы немножко ума, может понять это.
Но, прежде чем мы действительно сможем понять эту мадхурью Господа Кришны, мы должны надежно утвердиться в марьяде, которую принес Господь Рамачандра. Он марьяда-аватара. Он пришел для того, чтобы утвердить дхарму. Перед 10-й Песнью "Шримад Бхагаватам" в 9-й мы находим "Рамаяну". Во всех пуранах есть Рама-лила. Это обязательная составляющая часть любой пураны, независимо оттого, к какой гуне материальной природы относится эта пурана.
И, прежде чем войти в царство Кришны, в царство сладости и любви, надо утвердиться в духе марьяды, в духе закона, в духе послушания. Это удивительный дух. Некоторые думают, что это очень сухо - следовать законам, исполнять какие-то принципы. Боже мой! Ну, сколько можно!? Нам бы поскорее прыгнуть куда-нибудь и водить хороводы с пастушками во Вриндаване. Но вместо хороводов с пастушками мы легко можем оказаться рядом со свинками, которые едят отбросы и испражнения.
Путь к этому один. Путь к мадхурье лежит через марьяду, которую принес Господь Рамачандра. Господь приходит в материальный мир для того, чтобы показать, что такое дхарма. И люди в течение тысяч и тысяч лет помнят о Нем. И, просто памятуя Господа, они утверждаются в дхарме.
Одно воспоминание о Господе Раме может утвердить человека в этом духе служения, в духе законов, в духе дасья-расы, которую удивительным образом принес с собой Господь Рамачандра. И Он не просто принес это. Тут говорится, что Он сам подчинялся законам. Он на собственном примере показал, что значит подчиняться законам, что значит следовать дхарме, что значит неукоснительно исполнять закон.
Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Рамачандра дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D14NbCBlb14 Счастье в наших руках!

----------


## Варган

"Ты предлагаешь, чтобы за людей, приезжающих из различных центров в Новый Вриндаван, платили храмы, из которых они приехали, по 25 долларов за человека на год вперед. Это что-то новенькое в нашей организации. Во множестве центров наши люди уезжают и приезжают, но ни один центр не требует ничего подобного, и если Новый Вриндаван потребует такого, это не хорошо. Но я понимаю финансовое положение Нового Вриндавана, поэтому лучше всего будет прекратить приток новых людей, пока ферма не станет полностью независимой от внешнего мира. Идея Нового Вриндавана заключается в том, что люди, которые там живут, должны сами производить для себя пищу, из которой самая главная — молоко. Пока это положение не достигнуто, я не советую тебе просить кого-то приезжать туда. Надо просить приехать только тех людей, которые хотят трудиться и добывать себе пищу. В противном случае никого приглашать не надо. Кроме того, я получил письма от девушек, в которых они сообщают о том, что испытывают неудобства. Поэтому, никого сейчас приглашать не нужно, если им негде жить. Я рад, что юноши работают на строительстве дома, и проект будет успешно завершен. Мой тебе совет: сделай это место очень мирным. Ты должен принимать только таких людей, которые могут спокойно работать. На данный момент ты не должен никого принимать и не должен требовать платы в 25 долларов в месяц. Это звучит непривлекательно". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады  Киртанананде, 31 июля 1969)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Господа уже прошло пятьдесят лет где Варнашрама? Долго ещё некоторые будут нас сказками кормить? :swoon:  :sorry:  :cry:  :cool:

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Господа уже прошло пятьдесят лет где Варнашрама? Долго ещё некоторые будут нас сказками кормить?


Харе Кришна, Рамачандра прабху, я переобщался с со множеством "преданных" Прабхупаде и Рамараджье (Варнашраме) интернет героями. Рамачандра не стал бы терпеть никаких сказок, от просто отрезал бы языки всем сказочникам и все. Исккон, это самое могущественное оружие, которое имеется на Планете и которое способно поразить Кали и утвердить Рамараджью, но если его дать в руки скоморохов-сказочников, то есть самому кали, то тогда он обязательно начнет извлекать из него личную выгоду и направит его мощь против себя самого. Сказка кали такова : " Зерновая поджарка на масле, танец в простыне вокруг костра, бусы на шеи и проплеванные в ухо вождем племени слова - достаточный ритуал для того, чтобы стать Рамой - Махараджем, великим царем, наделенным сверх правами и авторитетом для остальных." 

Сейчас есть вся совершенная информация о принципах устройствах общества, и она не является продуктом человеческого ума ,но представленная полной аналогией структурных процессов человеческого организма и социального. Так же на данный момент у НАС есть достаточно денег для формирования первого "старт ап " города на территории маяпура. Все деньги и храмы ИСККОН, все типографии ББT,рестораны,фермы принадлежат по праву рождения (видвадрудхи дикши)всем тем, кто принимает всем сердцем Закон Прабхупады, Его Конституции Ассоциации. Помимо идеальной концепции и достаточного количества денег, нас самих достаточно для того чтобы все это взять и попросить любого сказочника сменить аудиторию. Приток средств Исккон сейчас таков, что если стать экономичными и экологичными, не гнаться за новыми храмами и пустыми последователями, то все наше войско преданных из нескольких десятков тысяч человек, смогут гармонично жить, развиваться и поповедовать этому миру, даже не покидая пределов Маяпура, так как весь мир придет туда сам и уже приходит ежедневно. Когда у тысячи человек есть по рублю, если они раздробленны то это 1000 рублей, но когда они как одна семья, компания, то соединение 1000 раз по 1 дает не 1000 а триллионы. Тоже самое и в энергии деятельсти и в энергии звука. Кое какая информация изложенна в группе Дайви Варнашрама.50%. На фейсбук. https://www.facebook.com/groups/945782075586644/

Мы ищем по настоящему преданных Закону Исккон  преданных, для утверждения этого самого Закона. Просто слова не дадут ничего. Вы знаете таких, кто готов для утверждения Закона делать реальные практические вещи? Не теряйтесь, информационный метаболизм и воздействие это главный инструмент. Поэтому Прабхупада в первой цели Исккон обозначил информационное воздействие на общество для решение всех остальных проблемм, так же в 7 цели, обозначенной как средство достижения других целей он обозначил этот момент, и во фразе о кипячении молока, он сказал , что оно достигается как раз посредством углубления в НАУКЕ Сознания Кришны, то есть в образовании преданных другими преданными в том числе. Нам необходимо придать имеющейся информаци качественные формы и обозначения. Видео материалы - одно из самых могущественных средств. Расспространение информации на программах в храмах Исккон еще более могущественное средство. Но самое могущественное средство это донесение информации до "лидеров" , до тех, кто сам доносит уже информацию. Мой опыт жизни в условиях Владивостока конца 90-х, показывает, что любого человека одиночку, можно "вдохновить" на что угодно, если ты находишься в составе монолитной группы, привязанности каждого участника которой минимальны. Напишите мне на фейсбук. Или в личку.

PS:

Утренняя прогулка (15 марта 1974, Вриндаван):

Шрила Прабхупада: арчйе вишнау… (пауза) …когда он будет учить военному искусству, с тилакой, солдаты будут говорить, «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна..».  Мы этого хотим. Маршировать с военной командой, «Харе Кришна». Поддерживайте эту идею. Разве это не хорошо?

Хридаянанда: Да, Шрила Прабхупада.

Шрила Прабхупада: Тогда будет военный марш солдат в сознании Кришны. Всякий, кто не верит в Кришну, «Блам!». Да. Тот же процесс, как делали мусульмане, с мечом и Кораном, мы должны будем это делать. «Вы верите в Кришну или нет?». «Нет, сэр», «Бабах»! Конец. Что вы думаете, Мадхудвиша Махараджа? Это всё правильно?

Мадхудвиша: Да.

 "лучше всего будет прекратить приток новых людей, пока ферма не станет полностью независимой от внешнего мира." -(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Киртанананде, 31 июля 1969) 

«Сейчас у нас уже много учеников и так много храмов, но я боюсь, что если мы будем продолжать расширяться таким образом, мы ослабеем и постепенно всё будет потеряно." - (Письмо Ш.Прабхупады. 22.06.1972 г.)

«Теперь я желаю, чтобы мы сосредоточились на воспитании сознания Кришны в наших преданных и в нас самих, вместо того, чтобы чрезвычайно увлекаться расширением наших рядов без какого-либо духовного содержания. КОГДА МЫ КИПЯТИМ МОЛОКО, ОНО СТАНОВИТСЯ ГУЩЕ И СЛАЩЕ. Так займитесь же теперь именно этим, КИПЯТИТЕ МОЛОКО». Из письма Щрилы Прабхупады Рупануге (от 9 мая 1972 года, Гонолулу) 

Из письма Щрилы Прабхупады Стока Кришне (от 20 июня 1972 года, Лос-Анджелес):

«...Мы можем либо разбавлять молоко, пока оно не станет бесполезным, ЛИБО УВАРИВАТЬ ЕГО, ПОКА ОНО НЕ СТАНЕТ ГУСТЫМ И СЛАДКИМ; у нас уже достаточно последователей, и теперь мы должны заняться их совершенствованием в философии и деятельности, лежащих в основе жизни в сознании Кришны».

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Рамачандра прабху, я прошу прощения, что сравнил вас с интернет революционером, я только что ознакомился с вашей деятельностью на Украине, и похоже что наоборот я бы вам от сердца порекомендовал сбавить обороты такого майдана, иначе мы даже на уровне руководства ЦОСКР не сможем принять вас в Москве, как мы это планировали. У нас все руководители святые, никаких проблем нет вообще все согласно действующих законов Исккон, но им поддержка нужна, нет генерала без армии. Сейчас есть потребность в коллективной работе интеллектуальной, чтоб мы как можно скорее могли предоставить вам все условия для служения, планы очень большие, ресурсы тоже все есть, нет только таких хороших активистов как вы и ваши люди. Будет очень жаль, если вместо плодотворного подхода Садху Санги, которую можно организовать сверху вы там на очередном внутреннем майдане по убиваете друг друга. У нас вообще нет проблем с руководством, все махаратхи преданные. Поэтому мы вам советуем не действовать по махновски с шашкой на танк, а просто искать единомышленников, а их поверьте не мало, на самых ответственных постах Исккон. Если Кришна вам противостоит через старших, значит вам что то надо до осознать в своем подходе. Давайте проведем информационный метаболизм и сверим наши ценности. Потому что мы тоже через этот путь прошли, как только попытались над всей картиной подняться и увидеть Кришну в каждом преданном, так сразу Кришна через руководителей проявился, а мы из каких из махновцев превратились в их друзей настоящих. Воевать то пока нет против кого, пока диалог как по маслу идет, просто вам надо покинуть очаг ваших боевых действий и сменить место дислокации на " центральный штаб ". Как только мы придем к пониманию общих ценностей, сразу можно будет думать об объединении с вами и приглашении вас в Москву в нашу семью, не антагонистичную а напротив единую с руководством. У нас нет никакого лицемерия, мы думаем о благе друг друга и всех живых существ. Давайте держитесь там, не погубите себя дешево, лучше больше интеллекта и меньше раджаса.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Спасибо большое за понимание. Всегда рад сотрудничеству!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Нужен диалог чтобы в советах были представлены все, консерваторы, либералы, центристы. Для сбалансированного развития движения. Единство в разнообразии и разнообразие в Единстве. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt6q8R3Zlpo

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Махабхарата, 203 серия
Кришна:
Завтра начнётся битва,
и всему причина — Ваша клятва.
Шакуни:
Нет, Васудева.
Причина битвы
- это высокомерие правителей Хастинапура.
Хастинапур
решил показать свою силу,
и жизнь моей дорогой сестры
погрузилась во тьму.
В тот день я дал себе клятву -
либо Хастинапур по-царски вознаградит
мою сестру за её жертву,
либо он дорого заплатит за это.
Кришна:
Награда или расплата за жертву?!
Тот, для кого жертва — это предмет торга,
обрекает себя на страдания.
Как странно!
Ваша сестра принесла себя в жертву,
а торговаться стали именно
Вы!
Правда в том,
что под предлогом мести за свою сестру
Вы хотели прибрать к рукам все богатства
и всю власть.
Притворяясь борцом за справедливость,
Вы обманываете себя и других, дядя.
Шакуни:
Обманываю!
Обманываю?
Я обманываю людей?
А не Вы ли их обманываете, Васудева?
Назвав эту войну
битвой за дхарму,
Вы обманули всех жителей Бхараты!
Если во всём мире
и есть кто-то хитрее меня,
так это — только Вы, Васудева!
Я нисколько не сомневаюсь,
что в этой битве за дхарму
Вы будете хитрить и оправдывать
свои преступления
против дхармы.
Кришна:
Да, это будет битва за дхарму, дядя.
Обе стороны будут пускать в ход - и силу, и обман.
Беззаконие послужит восстановлению праведности.
Для защиты правды будет использована даже ложь.
Чтобы победила жизнь, многие погибнут.
Чтобы дать жизнь новому,
старое надо уничтожить.
Шакуни:
Какая вера!
Вы так сильно верите
в Пандавов и их способности?
Кришна:
Нет!
У меня сильная вера
в Вас
и Ваше лукавство.
Я уже сказал Вам,
почему возникают разные обстоятельства, а Вы
успели обрести так много привязанностей,
и теперь, в конце концов, все Ваши уловки...
пойдут Пандавам только на пользу.
Поэтому, дядя,...
свой обман...
Вам придётся более тщательно продумывать.
Теперь на любой Ваш обман или уловку,
любое нарушение дхармы
Вы получите равнозначный ответ.
Помните об этом!
Шакуни:
Это Вам следует помнить, Васудева,
Вы дали обет
не брать в руки оружие во время этой битвы!
Кришна:
Да, я дал обет..
не брать оружие в руки во время этой битвы, дядя.
Но моя сила - не в моём оружии.
На этом поле битвы я использую силу дхармы.
Она - моё оружие и мои доспехи!
А сам я — защита Ваших возлюбленных Пандавов.
Посмотрите на поле боя!
Завтра на рассвете здесь начнётся битва.
До наступления тьмы здесь будет
так много трупов,
что даже камни будут плыть в реках крови.
Здесь прольётся так много крови,
что эта земля навсегда останется красной.
И я обещаю -
каждый, кто погибнет в этой страшной битве,
не взирая ни на что, осознает истинную дхарму.
Цель этой жестокой битвы – восстановить дхарму!
Эта битва прославится
как Махабхарата, великая битва за дхарму.

----------


## Chanakya Das

Рамачандра дас, вы очень важную выдержку привели из сериала "Махабхарата-2013", 203 серия. А вот как вы ее понимаете? 1) в той ситуации и 2) применимо ли это сейчас в 2018 году. Я тут привел также важный урок Кришна наставляет Бхишму в последний его день сражения, мне сказали, что мол не авторитетно, как будто я сам не понимаю, что сериал - это не Шастра. Тем не менее, на сериал можно посмотреть глазами Шастр. А может в сериале имеются подсказки и нам нужно что-то понять? Может еще и почитать Шри Мадхваачарью "Тайны Махабхараты" в переводе Гададхара дас Пандита? Ведь Чанакья Пандит в объединении Индии во времена Македонского выстраивал стратегии на основе "Махабхараты" и "Рамаяны", Пуран. И он начинал с "0" и все воплотил. А это уже Кали-юга. Варнашрама-дхарма относится к государственному управлению, а бизнес-стратегии - это часть варнашрамы. Если говорить о варнашраме, то нужно оперировать понятиями (смыслами)этих двух Итихас.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Вначале план Прабхупады был таким: установить, утвердить даива-варнашрама-дхарму, и он давал своим ученикам это указание. Но впоследствии что случилось? В последствии многие трудности возникли в сампрадае. И тогда он лишился надежды. Пришла реакция. Вначале он благословлял, благословлял людей на брак: «Я даю вам институт брака. Ступайте, женитесь и будьте счастливы, воспевайте Харе Кришна махамантру и следуйте линии сознания Кришны". Но затем он заметил, что они расходятся по прошествии двух лет, может быть, какого-то времени, они разводятся. И многое, многое происходило. И, увидев это, Прабхупада стал несчастен.

Даива-варнашрама-дхарма не такова. В варнашраме, если ты женился один раз, то ты уже не женишься повторно. Это стандарт даива-варнашрама-дхармы, но кто следовал этому правилу Прабхупады? Никто не следовал. Кто-то следует. Сказать, что никто не следует, нельзя, кто-то, должно быть, следует, но, по большому счету, никто не знает, что есть что. И тогда, если мы забудем эту систему, то это очень хорошо. Петь Харе Кришна, воспевать Харе Кришна без оскорблений.
Еще даже не начали практически применять 3 главу БГ.Все больше 1 и 2 главы, т.е теоритическое изучение, манифистация принципов.Это тоже не плохо, но вот жить вместе. трудиться пока не получается.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Прабхупада о варнашраме 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p95...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В этой части комментария мы хотели бы поговорить о значении варнашрамы в ИСККОН и что это значит. Я уже говорил эта тема сложная и на этот счет нет единства мнений. Я буду высказать одну из точек зрения, которую я сам разделяю. И она ни для кого не является обязательной. Но тем не менее, на мой взгляд, она по крайней мере логически достаточно обоснована. 

Итак, мы уже говорили, что теоретически вайшнавы не относятся к системе варнашрамы. Система варнашрамы относится не к вайшнавам. Вайшнавы трансцендентны по отношению к гунам материальной природы. Четыре сословия человеческого общества как объясняет здесь Кришна созданы в соответствии с гунами материальной природы. А вайшнав по идее должен быть выше гун материальной природы. Он должен парить над гунами материальной природы. 

Мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена бхакти-йогена севате са гунан саматитйаитан брахма-бхуйайа калпате. Цель преданого служения в том, чтобы подняться над гунами материальной природы, выйти за пределы этой обусловленности, стать абсолютно свободным, непричастным ко всем этим ярлыкам. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорил: - Я не брахман, я не санньяси, я не шудра, я никто. Я просто слуга слуги слуги слуги гопи. Гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах. И это теоретически относится к нам, но практически это к нам не относится  :smilies: 

Практически мы не достигли этого уровня и не понятно когда мы его достигнем. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень интересно говорит здесь в комментарии: Человеческое общество мало чем отличается от сообщества животных одного вида, но, чтобы поднять людей над уровнем животных, Господь создал перечисленные выше сословия, предназначение которых — дать людям возможность систематически развивать в себе сознание Кришны. (Бг 4.13)

Иначе говоря, для вайшнавов варнашрама не нужна, но чтобы стать вайшнавом нужно находиться в обществе варнашрамы. Если принципы варнашрамы не действуют в нашем обществе, то это общество ни чем не отличается от общества животных. Вот и всё. Общество человека от общества животных отличает наличие системы варнашрамы и правильных отношений между различными сословиями. А общество вайшнавов это то, что следует за тем как человек как бы покончил со всем этим. 

И поэтому соответственно у нас есть необходимость стоить общество варнашрамы. Теперь как это делать это достаточно сложный вопрос. Во первых мы должны понять, что само по себе деление на 4 класса естественно. Это деление уже существует в человеческом обществе. Чтобы любое общество существовало в нём должно быть определенное разделение труда. И всегда в обществе будут брахманы илиттак называемые брахманы или по крайней мере люди, которые играют роль брахманов. Всегда будут кшатрии, всегда будут вайшьи и всегда будут шудры.

Кто-то играет роль брахмана, он сидит за компьютером, или учит непонятно чему детей, или преподаёт в университете. Кто-то играет роль кшатрия - правит страной, становясь президентом или на крайний случай милиционером, если не очень повезло. Кто-то играет роль вайшьи. Он изображает из себя великого бизнесмена, совершая поездки в Турцию, покупая там и продавая здесь. Кто-то играет роль шудры, чиня башмаки. То есть все эти роли уже есть в обществе и всегда будут люди, которые будут занимать эти места. 

И можно спросить: - А что, тогда собственно огород городить? В любом обществе уже есть это деление на различные классы и что собственно ещё нужно придумывать? 

Классы есть в любом обществе. Разница заключается в том, что в обществе варнашрамы есть определенные ценности, которые по сути не действуют в обычном обществе. Такие ценности как: смирение, духовное развитие, и правильные взаимоотношения между классами...

Бхагавад-гита 4.13. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Наша задача стать хорошими людьми и вайшнавами.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Господь создал перечисленные выше сословия, предназначение которых — дать людям возможность систематически развивать в себе сознание Кришны. (Бг 4.13)


Если Господь создал, то значит эта возможность уже и давно существует и никуда не исчезла.

Варнашрама - это не значит правильно кланяться кому нужно. Варнашрама - это ноги, желудок, рога и вымя коровы. Этого не нужно создавать. Господь создал это при создании коровы. Каждый делает что может и умеет, а благо получают все. Это работает само собой.

Практически это работает так, что благо производят только брахманы. Остальные три сословия производят условия и пищу для этого блага. Как участники создания блага, все они получают долю. Вообще-то остальные сословия не обязательны. Брахманы могут и сами всё сделать (поэтому являются учителями остальных сословий). Остальные сословия созданы для блага их же самих. Поскольку они не могут производить непосредственно благо, как брахманы, то они делают то, что умеют в компании брахманов, и это их умение задействовано как служение в едином механизме варнашрамы.

Вайшнавы это те же брахманы, даже лучше. Шудха брахманы.

Поэтому практически, если существуют вайшнавы, то варнашрама начинает работать сама собой. Когда нет ни вайшнавов, ни брахманов, то общество неизбежно деградирует. Если есть вайшнавы, то все варны автоматически получают возможность развиваться, даже если они ничего не знают о своей варне. И при нашем животном уровне сознания, лучше ничего и не знать, иначе всё тут же извратится.

Это происходит таким же образом, как ноги коровы получают благо, не задумываясь о нем, а просто исполняя своё дело ног и т.д.

И чем меньше туда привнесено искусственных правил, тем эта система будет работать лучше.

Единственное что можно и нужно делать - это поменьше мучать детей типа (о, Коля, ты будущий кшатрий, ты должен то-то и сё-то, забивая ему голову), а просто давать им свободу самим выбрать заниматься тем, что им по душе. Так их природа сможет проявиться. Мы слишком грубые, а природа вещь тонкая.

Если Господь создал, то оно работает. 

Если мы что-то создадим со своим невежеством, то всё это рушится, поскольку все, даже правильные идеи неизбежно исковерканы и ложно трактованы или станут таковыми спустя время.

Поэтому не нужно изобретать велосипед. Задача Исккон - воспитывать вайшнавов. Эта задача одновременно решает вопрос создания варнашрамы. 

Поэтому вот это высказывание сомнительно "_чтобы стать вайшнавом нужно находиться в обществе варнашрамы_". Имхо правильно так - если есть вайшнав, (а это значит где-то и Кришна недалеко), то вокруг него уже существует общество преданных и общество варнашрамы. 

Это как Кришна и Вриндаван. Где вы видели Кришну без Вринавана и его преданных? Это одно из качеств Кришны - быть окруженным преданными. Где вы видели вайшнава без преданных, Кришны и варнарашмы? Они неотделимы.

И еще один момент. Варнашрама не источник вайшнавов. Кришна источник своих преданных. Поэтому неправильно говорить, что _"чтобы стать вайшнавом нужно находиться в обществе варнашрамы"_. Чтобы стать вайшнавом, нужно служить преданным Кришны. Варнашрама тут не причем. Варнашрама следствие, а не причина появления вайшнавов.

Варнашрама нужна не для вайшнавов (вайшнавов, например, могут спускать сверху для спасения утопающих), а, нужна для развития тех сословий, которые не могут еще служить на уровне вайшнавов. 

То есть еще раз - вайшнавы создают варнашраму, а не наоборот. И они не создают её "декретом о варнашраме". А создают самим своим существованием.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

а мне эти разговоры - "ввести варны" - это ни о чём. ну представьте, ввести на гос. уровне варны в нашей стране... в России, к примеру... и как вы себе это представляете? вы реально думаете, или чисто теоретически?

что, пойти в Думу, и принести законопроэкт: "давайте введём касты, как в Индии"... что вам Путин ответит? вот будет смешно, её-Богу! ;-)

надо говорить о раскрытии талантов (а таланты от Кришны). но тут больше в помощь астролог (да и психолог, профориентатор)...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Показать людям пример как хорошо жить следуя своей врождённой природе может другие тоже захотят.

----------


## Дамир

> Показать людям пример как хорошо жить следуя своей врождённой природе может другие тоже захотят.


Современный человек жаждет денег, а не счастья - Это Аксиома !

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Современный человек жаждет денег, а не счастья - Это Аксиома !



Варнашрама даст деньги и счастье.

----------


## Дамир

> Варнашрама даст деньги и счастье.


Хоть одного удалось вам убедить в данной концепции ?

----------


## Амира

Варнашрама изжила себя уже давно, когда люди начали злоупотреблять своим положением и все это произошло из-за наступления века Кали, когда люди потеряли все свои хорошие качества. С чего бы это сейчас говорить об варнашраме, разве век изменился или люди стали лучше? Наоборот. А варнашрама она и будет введена в новом цикле юг. Но вводится она не по плану людей и это еще один повод оставить ее в покое. Ведь это понятно что в этот век введена она уже быть не может.




> «Два года назад (1994?) я разговаривал с Нанда Кумара дасом в Аризоне. Он говорил мне, что Прабхупада лично сказал ему, что в нашей жизни мы увидим установление варнашрама-дхармы».
> 
> —Бхакти-Тиртха Свами, июнь, 1996 год, ферма Гита-нагари


Я конечно тоже верю в чудеса... Разве что когда придет Калки и с мечем в руках установит варнашраму. Но в этом воплощении мы этого точно не увидим. 
Самые интересные здесь слова - "лично сказал". Скорее это сообщение нужно перенести в раздел фейков.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Хоть одного удалось вам убедить в данной концепции ?


 Канешна! :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Варнашрама изжила себя уже давно, когда люди начали злоупотреблять своим положением и все это произошло из-за наступления века Кали, когда люди потеряли все свои хорошие качества. С чего бы это сейчас говорить об варнашраме, разве век изменился или люди стали лучше? Наоборот. А варнашрама она и будет введена в новом цикле юг. Но вводится она не по плану людей и это еще один повод оставить ее в покое. Ведь это понятно что в этот век введена она уже быть не может.
> 
> 
> 
> Я конечно тоже верю в чудеса... Разве что когда придет Калки и с мечем в руках установит варнашраму. Но в этом воплощении мы этого точно не увидим. 
> Самые интересные здесь слова - "лично сказал". Скорее это сообщение нужно перенести в раздел фейков.


 Я вижу знаки это будет! :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Варнашрама изжила себя уже давно, когда люди начали злоупотреблять своим положением и все это произошло из-за наступления века Кали, когда люди потеряли все свои хорошие качества


Меня тоже кстати весьма интересует этот вопрос: какие формы примет та самая варнашрама, которую хотел возродить Прабхупада?
Если это социальная иерархия по рождению - то таковая действительно себя изжила давным-давно. Но похоже это уже не была варнашрама, а скорее её антипод, извращенный нравами Кали-йуги. 
А если это иерархия по врожденным (вернее кармически приобретенным) качествам, тогда работы по установлению таковой иерархичности непочатый край.

----------


## Дамир

Не будет ни какой варнашрамы. Даже предпосылок нет.
Нет на сегодня Личности наделённой данным Могуществом и полномочиями.
До Шрилы Прабхупады никто не знал о Кришне, ни Американцы, ни Европейцы, ни народы СССР.
Пришла Могущественная Личность, наделённая полномочиями и Сделала это !
Наше пребывание в этом мире Сильно ограничено. 
Саморазвитием надо заниматься, а не думать, как изменить других.

----------


## Амира

> Меня тоже кстати весьма интересует этот вопрос: какие формы примет та самая варнашрама, которую хотел возродить Прабхупада?
> Если это социальная иерархия по рождению - то таковая действительно себя изжила давным-давно. Но похоже это уже не была варнашрама, а скорее её антипод, извращенный нравами Кали-йуги. 
> А если это иерархия по врожденным (вернее кармически приобретенным) качествам, тогда работы по установлению таковой иерархичности непочатый край.


Видя как Сознание Кришны распространяется по всему миру и находит поддержку Прабхупада хотел чтобы все стали сознающими Кришну, тогда на такой основе легко бы было возродить истинную варнашраму. Конечно это проявление любви и сострадания и желания блага всему миру. Но есть такая пословица: "Человек предполагает, а Бог распологает". Даже при всем нашем желании влияние Кали-юги не изменить. Даже если бы была сейчас великая личность, каждая юга имеет свое предназначение. А деградация людей идет огромными темпами.

----------


## Амира

Ну вот представьте три юги подряд демонов преследовали и убивали  :smilies: . По законам справедливости Бог должен дать и им возможность проявить свою демоническую природу в полной мере  :smilies: . Вот и пришел их праздник. Как компенсацию преданным облегчили процесс познания Бога и дали сокровенные знания недоступные в трех предыдущих югах.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Видя как Сознание Кришны распространяется по всему миру и находит поддержку Прабхупада хотел чтобы все стали сознающими Кришну, тогда на такой основе легко бы было возродить истинную варнашраму. Конечно это проявление любви и сострадания и желания блага всему миру. Но есть такая пословица: "Человек предполагает, а Бог распологает". Даже при всем нашем желании влияние Кали-юги не изменить. Даже если бы была сейчас великая личность, каждая юга имеет свое предназначение. А деградация людей идет огромными темпами.


Возможно введение этой самой варнашрамы - на основе ведийских широко популяризованных знаний - на основе повышающегося интереса к ведийским трендам - на основе популярности Сознания Кришны - и приведет к замедлению, а то и к остановке деградации человеческой цивилизации.
В конце-концов обещают же вкрапление некоего Золотого Века в текущую Кали-йугу. Ну по крайней мере это обещание бытует и на слуху.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ну вот представьте три юги подряд демонов преследовали и убивали . По законам справедливости Бог должен дать и им возможность проявить свою демоническую природу в полной мере . Вот и пришел их праздник. Как компенсацию преданным облегчили процесс познания Бога и дали сокровенные знания недоступные в трех предыдущих югах.


Ну да, надо ж устроить праздник и демоническим выплескам...
Кстати есть и схожее, но немного более изощренно-выглядящее мнение:

"В очередном индийском сериале по "Шримад Бхагаватам" https://www.mir-ved.ru/shrimad-bhagvad.html
Кали-махарадж во время хрестоматийной встречи с Махараджем Парикшитом, раскрывает свое видение Кали-йуги. 
Он говорит, что в человеке всегда сосуществует и темная и светлая стороны, желания и стремления, однако в три предыдущие эпохи, следование упа-дхарме препятствовало проявлению качеств, которые принято считать негативными. Вернее не столько препятствовало, сколько как он говорит, подавляло. А подавление, опять таки как он говорит, не позволяет на самом деле избавиться от негативных качеств. Однако чтобы действительно покончить с темной стороной в человеке - необходимо сначала перестать подавлять негативные качества и желания, осознав, что они есть и принять их существование в себе. А для этого надо, чтобы все эти негативные, но таки подавленные исполнением упа-дхармы, качества и желания, проявились во всей своей полноте и разнообразии   :smilies:  
Но это бы еще ладно - это еще можно было бы понять как уловку Кали-махараджа, оправдывающего тот беспредел, который он был намерен совершить в наступающую тогда темную эпоху. 
Но заключает он свою речь весьма интересным утверждением, говоря, что только любовь к Богу сможет помочь преодолеть и темную и светлую части в человеческом сознании, подняв человеческое самоосознание над этой вечной материальной дуальностью. 
Бывает же..."

Кстати на мой взгляд Вы очень точно отметили, что процесс Богообращения в текущей разнузданности и всеобщей толерантности ко всякому греху, упростился донельзя.
И дело даже наверное не столько в том, что именно в Кали-йугу стали доступны некие сокровенные знания, а еще и в том, что творящийся калийужный беспредел, становится очень сильным побудителем относиться к духовной практике очень ответственно и осознанно.
Как к единственному пути спасения и избавления от текущего ужаса.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Кришна говорил Арджуне просто выполнять свой долг а получится или нет это не его проблема.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Если не просто исполнять свой долг, а исполнять Его для Шри Кришны: "Чем бы ты ни делал, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне"
И если долг исполняется именно так - тогда Шри Кришна и позаботится о том, что и как получится.
И если допустить утверждение, что Кришна - Бог, тогда получится все самым наилучшим образом.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Почему бы нам не создать систему варнашрама-дхармы?

Ответ: Конечно. Именно это мы и рассматриваем. Сначала, обратившись к высшему авторитету, выясняем на и главную цель, а затем — промежуточные, помогающие её достичь. Исходя из этих целей, нужно определить, где мы находимся сейчас. А в настоящий момент у нас происходит насилие детей, женщин и злоупотребление положением. В обществе доминирует природа насилия. Если навязать систему, основанную на принуждении, без правильного сознания, тогда мы создадим фашизм, тиранию.

Вот почему, обсуждая разные способы правления, мы говорили, что монархия — это лучший способ. В конечном счёте, система варнашрамы основана на монархии или олигархии, как у нас в Джи-Би-Си.

Но мы предупреждали: то, что является наилучшим при правильном сознании, становится самым худшим, если этим злоупотребляют. У нас есть промежуточные цели, но, чтобы достичь их, необходимо развить правильное сознание.

Если мы попытаемся построить систему варнашрамы завтра или в текущем году, то получим фашизм и тиранию. Если посмотреть на обилие проблем в нашем обществе: коррупцию, насилие детей, эксплуатацию, финансовые отклонения, несоблюдение законов, то можно прийти к выводу, что всё это можно преодолеть с помощью варнашрама-дхармы, задействуя людей в соответствии с их природой.

Но сначала необходимо развивать сознание людей, потому что не все захотят признать свою природу или природу других и уважать преданных. В противном случае, это обернётся против нас. и положение станет ещё хуже. Это серьёзная проблема.

Если попытаться массово вводить варнашрама-дхарму в том состоянии, что наше лидерство представляет собой сейчас, — то это лишь усилит проблему эксплуатации людей, и даже мирское общество будет нападать на нас из-за того, что начнёт твориться. История показала, что, если люди с духовным саном не оказывают истинной заботы, они начинают пользоваться своим положением, делать из людей рабов и наслаждаться всеми возможными способами.

Уже сейчас у нас, как у санньяси, самые лучшие часы, лучшие компьютеры, у некоторых на счетах лежат миллионы. Это удивительно при относительной бедности грихастх. Если мы попытаемся внести в общество изменения, то это будет осуществляться нынешними лидерами. А у них, простите меня, не достаточно искреннего желания установить структуру, которая бы действительно осуществляла наилучшую заботу о других.

Мы не отвергаем варнашрама-дхарму, однако нужно осознать, где мы находимся, каковы промежуточные цели и конечная цель. Сегодня мы собираемся обсудить некоторые промежуточные цели и проблемы. Это серьёзная задача. Если задуматься, в какой степени пострадали наши дети. как относятся к женщинам, коровам, каково положение пожилых людей, можно сделать вывод, что спасение — в варнашрама-дхарме.

Варнашрама-дхарма — это естественная ситуация, когда лидер заботится о людях, а средства и ресурсы направлены на максимальное оказание помощи и поддержки каждому, потому что каждый ценен для общества. Но всё это становится голой теорией, если людей не достаточно ценят.
Так что мы действительно пытаемся решить как раз то, о чём вы сказали, взглянув на это с более целостной и правдивой позиции. Ведь большинство детей в нашем движении проявляет к нему мало интереса, и больше всего клеветы распространяют именно наши люди.

Вот лишь часть из наших проблем: риттвики; некоторые старшие преданные, пытающиеся лишить нас всего имущества; наши собственные дети; крайне высокий процент разводов; рост депрессии.

Когда мы смотрим на всё это — осознаём. что творится что-то неладное с обществом, с философией, призванной дать миру высшее послание.
Здесь мы хотим разобраться, что происходит и как мы сами себе мешаем; стараемся не концентрироваться только на негативе; стремимся работать не только над высшей, но и над промежуточными целями.

Это не романтические идеалистические мечты. Мы не просто говорим: «повторяйте Харе Кришна», а пытаемся предпринять конкретные действия.
Со временем мы предложим вам совершенно конкретные меры, которые может делать каждый человек. Ведь главная цель семинара — дать технологии, чтобы их можно было использовать.

Перейдём к заданию на завтра: подумайте о собственной общине и попытайтесь сформулировать одну-две самые большие проблемы, которые, как вам кажется, мешают развиваться вашей общине.

Другими словами, подобно тому, как вчера мы проводили критический анализ своих качеств, получив обратную связь от человека, который нас хорошо знает, сегодня попытаемся проделать критический анализ наших общин. Подумайте о своей общине и попытайтесь увидеть, какие сложности мешают ей в данный момент.

Естественно, нет смысла просто обсуждать теорию, мы хотим понять, как помочь себе и своим общинам. Поделитесь насущными проблемами в своей общине, а затем постарайтесь предложить друг другу советы.

Бхакти Тиртха Свами. Из книги "5 дней с духовным воином". По страницам семинара "Технологии решения проблем", 2000, Маяпур

----------


## Андрей Донской

> "Вопрос: Почему бы нам не создать систему варнашрама-дхармы?
> Ответ: Конечно... Мы не отвергаем варнашрама-дхарму
> система варнашрамы основана на монархии или олигархии, как у нас... у нас, как у санньяси, самые лучшие часы, лучшие компьютеры, у некоторых на счетах лежат миллионы...часть из наших проблем: риттвики; некоторые старшие преданные, пытающиеся лишить нас всего имущества " - Бхакти Тиртха Свами.


"Первая мантра Ишопанишад - это суть сознания Бога. Равное распределение богатств - все принадлежит Богу. Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1). Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. Это наше основное понятие : ишавасйам идам сарвам. Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности.Частная собственность незаконна, не должно быть частных собственников какого-либо имущества. Вся собственность принадлежит всему обществу. У нас есть равные права владения собственностью Отца.Если каждый обладает равными правами владеть собственностью отца, то почему кто либо должен иметь больше? Распределение благ должно быть равным. В соответствии с системой варнашрамы каждый человек должен следовать этим главным принципам: самвибхагах — равное распределение. Наше Движение сознания Кришны включает в себя эту [Варнашраму]. Мы являемся коммуной, мы должны всё распределять по потребностям каждого. В нашем Обществе сознания Кришны мы получаем достаточно денег, но никто из нас не должен думать, что эти деньги принадлежат нам; они принадлежат Верховной Личности Бога, и их следует в равной мере распределять между теми, кто трудится, преданными. Указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений. Если человек не повинуется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом состоянии. Он не может являться шикша-гуру или кем-либо ещё. С ним покончено, немедленно. Тот, кто не следует принципам своей религии, тот не более чем животное." (Компиляция №1*)




> "система варнашрамы основана на монархии или олигархии" - Бхакти Тиртха Свами.



«Рамешвара: правительство сознания Кришны должно быть монархией? Настоящее правительство сознания Кришны?                                Прабхупада: Нет. Почему монархия?» - Беседа 15.01.77 Аллахабад.

«Видическая цивилизация подразумевала демократию. Но демократия означает избранный комитет. Точно так же как в Англии существовал Тайный Совет. Поэтому [необходим] избирательный орган» - Беседа А 14.12.70

«Раньше царь избирался(...) Цари избирались.»-Прогулка 22.02.74 Бомбей

«Это может царь или это может быть президент - это не имеет значения» - Лекция ШБ 19.07.73 Лондон

«Прабхупада: Все решения должны приниматься собранием, у президента может быть решающий голос, но решение собрания является настоящим решением. Не так, что президент является монархом.(…) Должен быть комитет, на котором решения будут приниматься большинством голосов.                                                                       Хаягрива:  Это демократия. Это ведь не хорошо.(…) Я думал, вы говорили, что у нас должна быть просвещенная монархия.                              Прабхупада: Нет. Монархия устарела. Вы создаете комитет. (…) Планирование это не решение одного человека, это решение Общества.(…) мы собираемся сформировать центральный комитет.(…) Общество должно управлять всем.» - Беседа 09.06.69 Новый Вриндаван.

---------------------

Компиляция №1* ( c метаданными)

« [Первая мантра Ишопанишад] - это суть сознания Бога» - Беседа 14.03.75 Тегеран

«Равное распределение богатств - все принадлежит Богу. ("The equal distribution of wealth—everything belongs to God.")» - Беседа 28.06.74. Мельбурн.

« Ишавасьям идам сарвам (Ишо 1). Никакой частной собственности. Такова наша философия. ("nothing is private property. That is our philosophy. isavasyam idam sarvam (ISO 1)").» - Беседа 22.05.75 Мельбурн.

« Это наше основное понятие : ишавасйам идам сарвам (Ишо 1)» - Беседа В 05.07.75. Чикаго.

« Все принадлежит Богу. Не должно быть частной собственности.( Everything belongs to God. No private proprietorship.)» - Письмо Харикеше 28.10.76 Вриндаван.

« Частная собственность незаконна («unlawfully to create a personal property» )» - 1956 Обратно к Богу. 3.09 Hope Against Hope.

« не должно быть частных собственников какого-либо имущества » - 1958 Back to Godhead vol 3 part 13 - Universal Citizens Forum

«Вся собственность принадлежит всему обществу» - Лекция ШБ 9.12.73 Лос Анджелес

« у нас есть равные права владения собственностью Отца» - Беседа с Лалитой Прасад 02.03.72 Бирмагар

« Если каждый обладает равными правами владеть собственностью отца, то почему кто либо должен иметь больше? » - Беседа 02.03.72 Бирнагар.

« распределение благ должно быть равным » - Беседа 31.05.74. Женева

« В соответствии с системой варнашрамы (…) Каждый человек должен следовать этим главным принципам: сам?вибха?гах? — равное распределение («equal distribution») » - ШБ 7.11 (кратк. опис.) ШБ 7.11.8-12, ШБ 7.11.8-12 (посл. перев.)

«Наше Движение сознания Кришны включает в себя это catur-varnyam maya srstam gu?a-karma-vibhagasah (BG 4.13), в нем должны быть подразделения  [варнашрамы] » - Лекция 23.03.77 Бомбей

« мы являемся коммуной, мы должны всё распределять по потребностям каждого » - Прогулка 27.05.74 Рим

«В нашем Обществе сознания Кришны мы получаем достаточно денег, но никто из нас не должен думать, что эти деньги принадлежат нам; они принадлежат Верховной Личности Бога, и их следует в равной мере распределять между теми, кто трудится, преданными.» — ШБ 8.1.10 ком

«указание духовного учителя должно выполняться беспрекословно и без промедлений.» - ШБ 3.24.13

« Если человек не повинуется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом состоянии. Он не может являться шикша-гуру или кем-либо ещё. С ним покончено, немедленно.» - Лекция 04.07.74

«Тот, кто не следует принципам своей религии, тот не более чем животное» - Лекция БГ 02.09.73 Лондон

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я немного хотел сегодня поговорить о социальной структуре ИСККОН и в связи с этим для затравки я прочитаю знаменитый стих 4 главы Бхагавад-гиты, где говорится об этом. Однако я заранее хочу предупредить, что это не будет обычная лекция по Бхагавад-гите. Это будет что-то другое - я пока не знаю что. Может быть нам придется задеть какие-то достаточно чувствительные темы.

И вообще мне хотелось бы чтобы не только я говорил тут. Чтобы все вместе мы попытались обсудить эту проблему, потому что эта проблема проблема достаточно остра и болезненна. Я попытаюсь сказать просто сначала что-то для затравки, для того чтобы завести эту дискуссию, если удастся.

Тем кто просто пришёл послушать философию я предлагаю сразу же, чтобы не разочаровываться, уйти. Просто потому что здесь не будет слишком много философии. Может быть тут будет что-то ещё. Я не знаю во что это выльется. Я в первый раз провожу такую вещь, но я много думал над этим и хотел поделиться своими соображениями, а также соображениями других преданных, которых я услышал за последнее время и может быть вы поделитесь своими соображениями, если таковые у вас имеются.

(Махарадж читает Бг. 4.13 с комментарием)

Два слова сначала об этом стихе где он появляется в Бхагавад-гите, чтобы понять место всего этого. Собственно мы собрались для того, чтобы понять место системы варнашрамы в ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада в бесчисленных комментариях объясняет. систему варнашрамы. Мы все хорошо знаем: брахманы, вайшьи, кшатрии и шудры.

Разбуди нас ночью, потряси, спроси: - Какие 4 варны? Мы скажем только так. Но пока это ещё остается теорией. Перед тем как Шрила Прабхупада ушёл из этого мира, за несколько месяцев до своей смерти, летом 77 года он уехал в страшно больном состоянии, практически смертельно больной, прикованный к постели, вдруг он сказал своим ученикам: - Я еду в Лондон проповедовать. Отвезите меня в Лондон и дальше я поеду в Америку.

Он приехал в Лондон, побыл там и дальше собирался ехать в Америку, но к сожалению состояние его здоровья не позволило ему это, ему пришлось вернуться в Индию. Через несколько месяцев он ушёл из этого мира. Но когда он приехал в Лондон, когда он сделал эту последнюю попытку отправиться путешествовать, он сказал что я еду для того, чтобы исполнить вторую часть своей миссии; что я сделал только половину миссии, половина моей миссии исполнена, вторая половина осталась незавершенной.
Я хочу поехать в Америку и быстренько создать там варнашрама-дхарму.

Так или иначе, по той или иной причине ему не удалось это сделать. Кришна не захотел чтобы он это сделал. Не нам судить почему. Это выше нашего разумения. Но нам стоит задуматься над тем что это такое и какое значение этому предавал Шрила Прабхупада, если он говорил: - Я сделал только половину своего дела.

С тех пор как Шрила Прабхупада ушел из этого мира в 77 году прошло уже почти 20 лет, но вот эта вторая половина дела Шрила Прабхупады не была закончена. В ИСККОН существует и существовало много школ. В частности, одна из них говорила, что варнашрама не для ИСККОН, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом потому что он хотел чтобы варнашрама была там: вот там, вот там, вот там.... Но не тут - мы трансцендентные.

Как Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии: вайшнавы трансцендентны по отношению к системе варнашрамы и в общем-то к нам это не имеет никакого отношения. Нам нужно выяснить сейчас имеет это к нам какое-нибудь отношение или не имеет. На самом деле это очень сложная вещь, потому что мы знаем одна варна брахманы как бы выше чем шудры и если сейчас вас спросить кто хочет быть шудрой?

Один нашелся.

Кто хочет быть брахманом? Конечно все из скромности не поднимут руки, но внутри все думают: "Я хочу быть брахманом". Никому не хочется называться шудрой, потому что мы привыкли что за всем этим стоит что-то не очень уважаемое. И, наоборот, всем хочется называться брахманом и поэтому это очень трудно. В своё время была такая история в качестве анекдота я могу рассказать её.

Когда через какое-то время после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады в одной из сельских исконновских общин ученики Прабхупады собрались вместе чтобы построить варнашраму . Они все собрались в одном месте чтобы обсудить кто какой варне принадлежит и таким образом построить эту структуру. В течение трех дней они это обсуждали, потом выяснилось что как это ни странно все в этом благородном собрании оказались брахманами, за двумя исключениями. Один оказался каястхой. Каястха это смесь брахмана и кшатрия Ему сказали, что ты каястха. А про другого ну ничего не могли сказать, поэтому решили он чистый преданный, поэтому он в эту категорию не входит.

Поэтому в общем-то это не такая простая вещь как может показаться. Но нужно понять что это такое и о чём идёт речь. Кто из вас, только честно думает нужна в ИСККОН варнашрама или не нужна? Кто думает что она нужна? Именно в ИСККОН, внутри. Вот, уже появились сомневающиеся. Кто думает, что она не нужна? Кто ничего не думает? 

Ну так или иначе по этому вопросу нет единства мнений, но суть в том, что этот стих появляется в Бхагавад-гите в 4 главе после того, как Кришна объясняет Арджуне в чем заключается суть трансцендентного знания. Он говорит в 9-м стихе этой главы: - джанма карма ча ме дивйам эвам йо ветти таттватах - что если ты будешь знать трансцендентную природу моих явлений и деяний, то тогда, соответственно, ты достигнешь высшей цели.

Дальше Он говорит, что если ты избавишься от страха гнева и привязанности - вита бхая рага кродха , - то тогда ты сможешь вернуться ко Мне и дальше Он говорит : - В зависимости от того, как относится ко мне человек так и я отношусь к нему. Если человек хочет видеть во Мне камень - Я буду для него камнем. Если человек хочет видеть во мне Личность, - Я буду для него Личностью. Если он относится ко Мне как к своему сыну, Я буду для него сыном и так далее.

И потом Он говорит, что к сожалению в этом мире люди предпочитают поклоняться не Мне. Люди в этом мире предпочитают поклоняться различным полубогам потому что полубоги очень быстро удовлетворяют наши материальные желания. Кришна может удовлетворить наши материальные желания, может не удовлетворить. Чаще всего Он не удовлетворяет потому что обычно наши желания продиктованы нашей глупостью.

Мы чего-то хотим, Кришна думает: "Этот дурак чего-то хочет, но он мой преданный, поэтому из милости, Я не буду удовлетворять его желания. Но полубоги обязаны удовлетворять желания человека. Полубоги созданы чтобы человек поклонялся им и, соответственно, полубоги исполняли его желания. Поэтому Кришна говорит, что большая часть людей в этом мире поклоняется полубогам потому что они хотят исполнить, осуществить свои желания

Дальше вдруг появляется этот стих:

чатур-варнйам майа сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах

Дальше Кришна объясняет каким образом человек может исполнить свои желания и при этом не деградировать . Он говорит что зная, что всё равно люди будут хотеть исполнить свои желания, что всё равно у них будут оставаться материальные желания, Я создал эту систему и в пределах этой системы они смогут осуществить свои желания.

В пределах системы варнашрама-дхармы они осуществят каждый своё желание, но при этом они смогут духовно развиваться и в конце концов добьются какой-то более высокой цели. Иначе говоря Кришна объясняет здесь что система варнашрама-дхармы предназначена для людей. у которых остались материальные желания. Теперь поднимите руки, у кого не осталось никаких материальных.

Ни одного. Нет таких? Что это значит? Да, это значит что по сути дела варнашрама-дхарма нужна. Хотим мы этого или не хотим. Нам может не нравится это, нас может это так или иначе не интересовать, поэтому Шрила Прабхупада где-то в 76 или в 77 году у него состоялся одна беседа с преданными в комнате где он говорил как раз об этом. И где Сатсварупа Махарадж, Хари Шаури и еще несколько преданных пытались ему доказать что в ИСККОН варнашрама не нужна.

Зачем нам варнашрама? Мы все вайшнавы, Хари бол! Он говорил: - Если все вайшнавы, то почему они падают? Очень простой аргумент. Если вы все вайшнавы, если вы уже поднялись над гунами и у вас нет никаких материальных желаний, то почему вы падаете обратно в гуны? Он сказал: - Вайшнав это не так просто. Вайшнав это не так дёшево. И дальше он сказал: - Чтобы стать вайшнавам вам нужна варнашрама-дхарма . Это то, как он сказал. Точная цитата в этой беседе.

Чтобы стать вайшнавом, человеку сначала нужно стать шудрой. И только если он станет шудрой и будет хорошим шудрой, тогда он может стать вайшнавом. Так или иначе он долго говорил в этой беседе. Это очень интересная беседа которую можно почитать, но он подчеркивал что варнашрама нужна в ИСККОН, для того чтобы люди стали вайшнавами и в конце концов не падали. И мы можем видеть по сути дела, что сейчас так или иначе, по тем или иным причинам...

У нас а замечательная философия, потрясающая философия, самые лучшая философия на свете, в этом нет никаких сомнений по крайней мере у меня. Но тем не менее не смотря на нашу замечательную философию мы видим что в Обществе что-то не действует. Так или иначе эта замечательная философия не может проявить все свои замечательные качества.

Мы видим как в ИСККОН, как в Обществе есть состояние перманентный неудовлетворённости. Разные люди по разным причинам не удовлетворены. И в каждом отдельном случае можно сказать: - Вот он не удовлетворён, потому что он в в майе; он не удовлетворён, потому что он в майе; он не удовлетворён, потому что он в майе... И все в майе и все не удовлетворены.

Но тем не менее мы видим, что есть состояние тотальной неудовлетворённости. Я могу рассказать замечательную историю. Не рассказывайте её пожалуйста её никому. Это секрет  :smilies:  Но тем не менее я расскажу историю, которая характеризует наше Общество. Я могу это говорить потому что сам я так или иначе предан этой организации.

Я сам предан этой организации поэтому я могу сказать что-то плохое об этой организации тоже. Я имею право на это. Равиндра Сварупа говорил что ИСККОН - это замечательная организация. В ИСККОНе мне было по-всякому: иногда было очень плохо, иногда я был в отчаянии, иногда было получше, иногда было не очень хорошо, но никогда не было скучно.

В этом по крайней мере что-то есть. Так вот история, которую я вам хочу рассказать, мне рассказал один из западных преданных, который живёт в Индии и ему пришлось недавно встретиться с довольно высокопоставленным чином индийского КГБ. В Индии это называется по-моему Си-би-ай (CBI). Что-то вроде этого. Там есть своя секретная полиция как есть в любой другой стране.

Они беседовали и в том числе беседовали за жизнь. И этот бесит член Си-би-ай сказал: - У вас потрясающая организация! Если вы у меня спросите - у вас самая лучшая организация на свете! Эта организация причиняет нам меньше всего хлопот, потому что во все другие организации нам нужно засылать своих агентов. Вы единственная организация где нам нет никакой необходимости засылать своих агентов. Ваши люди сами приходят к нам и всё рассказывают. У нас другой такой нет! Как вам это удается?

На самом деле это смешно, но это о чём-то говорит. И на самом деле нам нужно задуматься,почему нам это удаётся. Почему таким образом получается? В ИСККОН есть очень много сильных качеств, сильных сторон. Мы замечательно можем проповедывать. Мы замечательно можем готовить - наша пища самая лучшая, мы замечательные киртаны поём.

Никто лучше нас киртаны не поёт. Но ещё у нас есть замечательное качество где мы тоже очень сильны. Мы очень сильны в том, чтобы делать врагов собственного Общества. Это, к сожалению, одно из отличительных качеств нашей Организации. Самое удивительное, очень часто этими врагами становятся бывшие преданные.

Это может не так характерно сейчас для той стадии развития ИСККОН в России. Но, скажем американский ИСККОН сражается в основном с врагами из бывших в ИСККОН преданных. Это люди которые были преданными, обиделись, ушли и теперь они всю свою жизнь готовы положить для того чтобы бороться с этой организацией. Вы качаете головой, но даже в России это уже появляется.

Скажем, в Перми было два преданных, которые были преданными, ушли и написали книгу "Куда ведёт сознание Кришны". Я сам имел несчастье читать эту книгу и я поражался откуда у людей столько всего накипело. Мы можем заклеймить их позором, можем сказать что они виноваты во всём. И мы так и говорим, собственно.

Мы говорим: - Это они виноваты. Мы не виноваты. Но дыма без огня не бывает, если, особенно, это явление повторяется снова, снова и снова. Если мы видим этот феномен... Что самое интересное что в обычных организациях такого не бывает. Скажем, мне если человек работал в каком институте и потом он уволился из этого института, становится ли Он врагом этого института?

Или даже если его уволили, выгнали из этого института станет ли он врагом этого института и будет сражаться с этим институтом? Не станет. Такого не бывает. Тем не менее, люди к нам приходят, потом уходят и становятся врагами нашей организации . Поэтому наша обязанность попытаться понять в чем же дело, что происходит, что не так?

Мы можем сказать, что всё хорошо, что это они виноваты, но в каком-то смысле это будет политикой страуса. Мы должны, если мы честные, попытаться понять в чём же дело. Можно пытаться указывать какие-то конкретные причины в каждом конкретном случае. Брать данного преданного и говорить: - Вот он такой-то, такой-то, поэтому это случилось.

Или: - Он такой-то, такой-то, такой-то, поэтому это случилось. Но если посмотреть немножко с высоты птичьего полёта на всё это и попытаться понять более глубокие причины всего этого, то мы сможем понять этот лучше. Если попытаться провести чисто структурный анализ этого всего. По крайней мере некоторые люди, некоторые члены в нашем Обществе считают, что причина всего этого, причина всех этих недостатков, всех этих проблем или больше части этих проблем и вот этой вот неудовлетворённости, которую испытывают люди, пребывающие в нашем обществе, - это как раз отсутствие социальной структуры в нашем Обществе, то что у нас нет нормальной социальной структуры.

На первый взгляд это может показаться странным. Почему, собственно? Каким образом одно связано с другим? Может кто-то может сказать как это может быть? У кого-то есть идеи?

(Из зала не слышно)

Хорошая мысль. Две хорошие вещи. На самом деле у нас есть структура.

Нельзя сказать, что у нас нет структуры. У нас есть президент храма, у нас есть пуджари, есть старшая матаджи, брамачари, брамачарини. У нас есть какая-то структура, но к сожалению структура, которая нас есть во-первых она очень нечеткая, а во-вторых очень часто это не социальная структура. У нас в сущности есть организационная или административная структура.

Когда я пытаться понять проблемы ИСККОН в России, первое что бросается в глаза это различные административные проблемы, связанные с недостатком в управлении храма. Первое желание, естественно, наладить управление. Поэтому некоторые люди думают, что если мы сейчас воспитаем хороших менеджеров, которые сделают хорошую структуру и эта хорошая структура заработает как паровоз и на всех парах наше Общество пойдёт вперёд к светлому будущему.

Но беда в том, что то, что мы имеем сейчас - вот эта административная структура, которая есть у нашей организации она на самом деле не соответствует целям нашей организации. У нас есть противоречие - структура нас как общества входит в противоречие с нашими целями как Общества. потому что наша цель как Общества - это миссия, у нас миссионерская организация.

Мы не будем сейчас брать Би-би-ти или ещё какие-то организации внутри ИСККОН, у которых есть свои свои конкретные цели. Но если взять ИСККОН в целом как организацию, то цели этой организации - миссия. А цель миссии - принести счастье каждому, сделать человека счастливым, сделать так, чтобы он вернулся к Богу.

Не больше, не меньше. Но если организация функционирует как некое целое, то это сплошь и рядом бывает так - цели этой организации начинают довлеть над человеком цель организации становится выше чем сам человек. Более того, она начинает ставить перед собой ещё помимо этого попутно какие-то материальные цели.

Так как она ставит какие-то материальные цели. эти материальные цели раздавливают в конце концов человека. Любая организация по сути дела носит тоталитарный характер. Организация тоталитарна, потому что для организации интересы целого всегда выше чем интересы личности. Иначе она не была бы организацией. У организации всегда есть цель и для неё цель выше чем интересы личности. Это то, что мы встречаем в нашем Обществе.

В нашем Обществе мы сплошь и рядом видим как интересы личности приносятся в жертву интересам организации. И это как раз то, из-за чего мы порождаем врагов. Потому что человек присоединяется к какой-то кармической организации - всё нормально. Человек присоединяется к кармической организации для того чтобы платили деньги.

У него есть материальные мотивы и это кармическая, административная структура идеальным образом приспособлена для того, чтобы человек зарабатывал деньги. Она вся построена на этом. Вся иерархическая лестница построена для того чтобы дать человеку материальные стимулы, чтобы он заработал деньги и был счастливым.

А у нас получается - организация с административной структурой, но без материальных стимулов. По сути мы сейчас пытаемся и все попытки улучшить менеджмент наших храмов все достаточно наивные, потому что мы можем улучшить менеджмент, но структура всё равно не будет работать. потому что нету материального стимула, который является основой или стержнем любой материальная организации.

По сути дела, что сейчас случилось, ИСККОНу в своё время, в результате определенных процессов, была навязана эта административная структура и он стал действовать как административные структуры и поэтому что получается? Поэтому наша организация ставит перед собой цели, например распространить миллион книг и эта цель сразу же начинает давить на людей.

Это цель которую мы делаем как бы ради людей... Все люди, которые занимаются исполнением этой цели, подчиняются этой цели, становится механизмами этой цели и в конце концов они чувствуют себя абсолютно никчемными. В обычной организация человек приходит, чтобы получить деньги.

Он получает эти деньги или не получает, но в любом случае какая-то попытка этого делается и в конце концов, когда он уходит он особенно не обижается. Сюда человек приходит для того, чтобы получить любовь. Но на самом деле, я открою вам секрет - в организации с административной структурой любовь получить невозможно, она не для того создана. Это просто не такая вещь. Она не создана для того чтобы давать людям любовь.

Вся эта структура создана для того, чтобы достигать определенной цели. Как скажем можно взять в пример более близкий нам, скажем Би-би-ти. Би-би-ти - это организация типичная, она должна быть организаций, она должна делать книги. Она не может превращаться чисто в альтруистическую организацию, потому что у неё есть определённа цели и там всегда интересы личности будут до какой-то степени подчинены.

И как Ади-Пуруша сказал, что есть зазор между тем, что человек ожидает получить от этой организации и тем что действительно получает. Ожидание и реальность часто не сходятся и это причина несходства что структура организации неприспособленна, несгармонизированна, не приведена в соответствие.

То есть по сути дела сейчас у нас очень странная ситуация. Реально. У нас есть эта организация ИСККОН который должен вроде бы заботиться о человеке, но мы видим что сплошь и рядом мы видим... Скажем что организация нужна для того чтобы заботиться о человеке для того, чтобы проповедовать для того чтобы сделать его счастливым.

Теперь эта организация ставит себе цель - построить храм и всех людей начинает эксплуатировать как не знаю что, чтобы все построили храм и все абсолютно несчастны, потому что никому нет никакого дела до того нужен им этот храм, не нужен им этот храм, но главное что есть такая цель и говорят: - Предайся И это всё хорошо, если бы человек находился на уровне чистого преданного...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Варнашрама - собрание 01 января 1997, Москва, далее с 31:44

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Человек-садовник всегда уступает высшему садовнику. Тем животным и растениям, которые находят свое предназначение в дикой природе, обычно не находится места в искусственном саду. Сад для садовника важнее тех, кому не нашлось в нем места. Он заботится о саде, а не о живых существах. Сад нужен садовнику, а дикая природа нужна не высшему садовнику, а тем, кто в ней живет. 

Чтобы садовник начал заботится обо всех, а не только о саде, ему придется отказаться от идеи сада и его благополучии, взглянуть на мир шире, и действовать соответственно.

Это может быть движение, но это уже не будет организация. Организация означает контроль сверху донизу, что противоречит идее движения. Движение означает воля развития, оно не может быть контролируемо полностью. Но могут быть берега, русло, как у реки. Они могут помогать движению. А могут и мешать.

Берега заинтересованы в движении воды, а вода заинтересована в берегах. Но берега не главное, главное движение воды в океан, было бы движение, а берега найдутся.

Берега - это то, где движение останавливается. Это то место, где движение превращается в организацию. В центре русла могут быть буруны водовороты, но подойти к берегу и ничего нет.

Если же берега становятся главным, то они не могут позволить воде утекать за свои пределы. Они хотят распространить организацию земли и на воду. Тогда река превращается в озеро, озеро в болото и в конце-концов высыхает. Организация "победила" движение. Осталась одна только земля (организация), и там больше нет движения.

Берега это организация, а движение это развитие в сторону преданного служения. Берега не должны довлеть над движением, а лишь способствовать ему.

Не вся вода в нашей реке, есть и другие реки. Вода выбирает и образует берега, а берега не могут создать воду.

Не берега создают реку, но стремление воды к морю создает реку. Но и берега нужны, и они должны ставить правильные цели. Их цели должны совпадать с целями воды. Если у них задача сохранить свою структуру неизменной, это не выйдет. Вода размоет любые берега и выберет себе новое русло. Русло, берега должны знать и понимать цели воды, ее стремление к морю и максимально соответствовать ему, иначе будут сметены недовольными водами.

У воды на ее пути было и будет много берегов, и не организацией единой живет преданное служение...

То есть, что хотел сказать. Начали за здравие, за движение Сознания Кришны, а закончили за ... организацию. Будем надеяться, так не будет.

----------

